# K1Ng5p4d3's Cardboard Box Grow (hehe)



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright everyone. Im startin this grow journal late as fuck, as im already well into my second month of growing. Ill start with pics from the beginning as best as i can, cuz i delete my old pics from photobucket, and then from my desktop so i dont clutter shit up - but i got shit in my recycle bin still, so lets see what i can salvage:

I started out pretty fuckin humble:
Bagseed(germed 5, but ended up plantin 3)
2 CFL lamps (100w one blue n one on the redder side)
1CFL in the ceiling fixture (also reddish)
MG potting soil
no nutes
3 tiny ass putty buckets

heres pics of my setup:

GHETTO box - carboard n duct tape baby!! space is 4 1/2' long x 3 1/2' tall:






The lights: pic 1 is myblue CFL, 2 is my redder cfl, n 3 is the cfl in my ceiling:


















Here they are 3 days after i potted them:


















Here are the next ones i can find, which are about a week n a half into veg, maybe a lil more:

The Runt:






Middle Gal:






Star of the Class:






Heres some pics that i found from the two n a half week point, but i could only find side views of these, so here they are, just a quick three:



















Ima split this up into a couple posts so that it dont fuck up, so ill be right back


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

gimme a couple cuz it takes fuckin forever to load all these god damn pics back onto photobucket - god damn fuckin fucks... ill be back soon though


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, back, and well start where we left off, this is Just over 3 weeks old - I finally decided that the lil pots were too small, so still trying to go as cheap as humanly possible, i went n snagged some Folgers Economy Size cans, washed um out, and transplanted my babies. I had some nute burn from the MG time release balls, so i went out and got some run of the mill potting soil, but kept the MG around the roots so i didnt fuck shit up too much.

Here we go - 

1st well do the helicopter view of my babies:
Big gurl:






middle kid:






runt:






At this point the stems were still pretty puny, so i threw an oscalating fan into the box to strengthen things up a bit - here are shots of the puny ass stems:
Big gurl:






middle:






runt:






at this point the plants all have right around 6-8 nodes. Here are some pics of the burn i was talkin about earlier:
































Ok, that does it for this photoshoot. Next post will be shortly, with pics of them just over a month old, recovering from the burn fairly well and lookin a hell of alot better ...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, back again. This is just over a month old. They are all three recovering from the nute burn nicely, and i have begun to tie them down. Not doin LST really, but more or less just tyeing as i feel like tyeing to keep them nice n short, and theyre behaving themselves pretty fuckin nicely. This is just after i watered, and did a little bit of foliar feeding. At this point im using Schultz plant food at 1/2 strength I left some of the damaged leaves on cuz some of them were fan leaves and i aint cuttin them until they fuckin shrivel up n die, lol.

Here we go:

Heres a couple of my big plant, tied up somewhat and transplanted:


















middle plant:


















N the Runt with her legs spread:
















- they are all on the road to recovery at this point from the nute burn, but after a few days i realized that they stopped growing. I took one out of its pot gently, and it was root bound, i have no fuckin idea how it got rootbound that fast, lol.

Next round, is last week, be back soon


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, here is last week. I said fuck it, and finally gave in and went out to wal mart to pick up some supplies. I picked up a 4 foot bar light fixture that hangs from a chain, along with two plant n aquarium bulbs to add in with my other lighting. Also, picked up three 1 1/4 gallon pots, along with some new nutes (colorburst - i think its 24-18-12). Got home, set up all the lighting and cleared out the entire upper shelf in my closet. After that i transplanted into the bigger pots.


Pics - Left side of closet (opening in my box wasn't big enough to span the whole space)






Right side:






Still have the bulb in the ceiling too.

Big gurl - topped once the week before, retied






a view of the ties:






middle plant (topped once in this pic):





side view with ties:






Runt(also topped once in this pic n tied down):






Side view:






Tied down:






-- Still showing no sex yet, i had them in 12/12 for a couple days, but when i seen that they werent stretching at all, and i decided to transplant, i figured i would just let them veg for a little longer - so i put them on 24/0 for a day n then back to 18/6. literally right after i took these pics, i decided to top the two smaller plants and leave the biggest as a sort of Control for the experiment to see the difference in how the nuggets progress during flowering.

My next post is my latest pics that i took today.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is my last set of pics for probably about a week unless something drastic happens...

Apparently when i decided to top the two smallest plants, it was way too soon after the transplant, and they ended up going into shock. So it stunted their growth for 4 days, and now everything is finally starting to recover, and a lot of new growth is happenin. I think ill leave them in veg for another week, and then ill throw them back into 12/12 to flower finally.

Pics:

Big plant:
















not sexin yet or anything:







middle plant:












no sex:






And the Runt - im Actually the most impressed with this one. Before i topped it again, there was absolutely next to no growth at all in the branches. I topped the plant n the second she came out of shock, it just started blowin up all over the place. it went from 4 or 5 potential busdites to somethin like 25 potentials. I seriously cant wait to see what this ones gonna look like when it stretches and gets full with foliage, n eventually nugglets..

Runt:

























Like i said, no sex yet, nor am i expecting them to show any yet. Ill be throwing them into flowering as soon as the two smaller ones fill in a little more, even though the biggest one is ready to start flowering now, ill let it wait a lil longer, no problemo.

I appreciate you guys stickin with me through this, and all the advise everyone has been giving me. Ill be sure to keep updating this any time new developments happen, and ill take pics somethin like once or twice a week. At any rate guys, thanks alot, and enjoy!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn, that is a shit load of pictures lol. Looks very good though. Don't really know what else to say, it's hard to find the words amidst all the pics lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

stealthy bra
keep that up.
lots of pics


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks guys, i figured i got all my pics mostly still, may as well post them all in one thread n make it official. N sorry for the HUGE pics, im usin photobucket n i dont know how to make them fuckers into thumbs, lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't understand why people use photobucket. Can't you just upload them from your computer as attachments?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

man im the stupidest fuckin idiot known to man. Excuse me while i delete everything from photobucket and attach shit from my pc. I didnt even see the option man. When i first came on here i asked somoene how to post pics in here and they told me to use fuckin photobucket. god damnit!!!

-thanks man, i really do appreciate that shit


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha no problem man. I just assumed you wanted to post them all that big.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

nope. My piece-o-chit laptop aint lettin me boot up pics straight from my pc. Everytime i try to it sez Internet explorer cant load webpage. Fuckin cocksuckin fuckin fucks. Thanks for the advice anyways man, ill keep tryin everytime i post new pics tho. Once again, sorry about the HUGE pics, at least you can REALLY see whats goin on with the plants tho, lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, and at least we're on a new page now so it won't take forever to load lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

K1ing you flowering in that spot?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah i got to for now man. If i ABSOLUTELY need extra space, i can move my closet around and use some of the bottom part, but as long as i keep tieing i think ill have just enough room as long as i flower reallllll soon.
Any Advice??


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

cool grow do ya thing on them.
Hope you get some good bud


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

u think im gonna run outta room here though?? I know that its hella fuckin makeshift, but i kinda did everything spur of the moment.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

you will get double the height some say triple but I've never seen it..
Maybe with sativa 3x is possible,
but indica dom like you got i doubt anything about a lil over 2x height.
u will just have to LST her if so.

how much space you got left now?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

almost two feet heightwise. The plants themselves if they were untied and stretched out are all about a foot, and tied down theyre somethin like 8 inches right now


----------



## FarmingToronto (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey man, just got finished reading over everything..Looks awesome man.. even your "runt" I'd bet money that if it turns out female ppl would KILL to have that plant to take clones from.. It looks like a almost perfect "bonsai" mother, too bad we dont' know sex... That won't show till atleast about a week or so into flowering(12/12)

Anyway, looks like you know what your doing here man !! Keep up the great work !
-Tdot


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

two feet left for growing?
if so you good bra


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks man - preciate it, seriously


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

the runts always surprise you with some crazy smoke


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 9, 2008)

Lookin good.

Keep Them tied down and you can keep it under 12" total I bet.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

i fuckin love hearin that shit


----------



## egredsox04 (Sep 9, 2008)

no the pictures are good, love em. keeps me from having to click on them to open them bigger. great looking grow, keep us updated.


----------



## tips28 (Sep 10, 2008)

hay man how or thay doing now ?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 10, 2008)

same as they were when i posted my last pics. I put those up same day i started this thread.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 10, 2008)

HaHa.. check out all those replies! =]
Now are you not glad you made a journal? lol
Congrats man... things look great... and I love how you have them all tied up like that.

Keep us updated.. and you know I'll be checking it out from time to time.

_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## AsbestosToast (Sep 10, 2008)

Shits lookin good man, subscribed =]


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> HaHa.. check out all those replies! =]
> Now are you not glad you made a journal? lol
> Congrats man... things look great... and I love how you have them all tied up like that.
> 
> Keep us updated.. and you know I'll be checking it out from time to time.


No doubt man. How the hell do you get so many lines in your sig??


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> No doubt man. How the hell do you get so many lines in your sig??


That's what ive been wondering
only got 2 here


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I know man, see Zens shit? he got like ten lines in his sig man. I cant even post the link to my grow in here with the sig pic down there - i did somethin a while back where a link showed up as the title of the thread, but i forgot what the hell i did. fuckin burnout...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

i think he uses hmtl or java code some shit like that.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 10, 2008)

damnit, i thought of somethin but it didnt work. ima work on this, n ill be back in a minute


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 12, 2008)

lol..

I cheat =]

The quote at the bottom is my RIU sig... Even it is to long, but it was grandfathered in from before the new rules were put in place... So I didn't want to remove it since I will never be able to place it back in it's entirely.

...But I also wanted to post my links.. and now the CFL Crew graphic.. But it is now noticeably big so I will have to drop something..

I also have a Wolfman Zen graphic but I only use that one in my threads so not to take to much space from any body else's.

Before RIU I had not been on Internet bulletin boards since I was in college.. Things have changed a lot with forums.. Back then we had to in put our own graphics and sigs.. so I guess it's like a habbit.

_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Grandfathered in - YOU BASTARD!! lol, thats cool man, im content now that i know that i cant do shit about it - so um......


hehe, just kiddin man 



--Anyways, i guess when i pull them down for watering ill take some more snapshots - i sealed out all light by wrapping n taping a black plastic trash back all around the perimeter of my box, sealing out any light that they might have been exposed to in the morning hours before. im also probably gonna hit up Lowes tomorrow to get another fan, cut a hole in my box and put that shit in there so its sucking air in from the outside so my babies dont suffocate.

Also, im gonna go pick up the equipment needed to make myself a Zen brand smell filter (that carbon filter you did the "how to" thread on a little while back for your grow), n rig that shit up n get it ready for when they start to shmell real good. Also, i posted this in another thread, but i cant remember where for the life of me, so ill just ask here - 

I dont have any grow shops available to me anywhere around here, its all Lowes, Home Depot, or Wal Mart. The best nutes that i can find are COLORBURST nutes, mainly used for outdoor plants, but the ratio is 24-8-16. I picked up a bag a while ago and i bin using them ever since, and im probably gonna end up using the same nutes for flowering, but just up the dose a lil bit - is that right?? And if not, is there anything you guys could recommend i do for them with my limited resources right now??


----------



## PceNluV (Sep 13, 2008)

hey king not lookin too bad man for a first timer.. i just got done with my first grow and wow,, its crazy how much u can learn from one grow right??? well u can check out my first journal in my sig if ya wanna check it... a couple o things i noticed just gonna give ya some recomendations you can take em or leave em.. just throwin it out there.... ok for your containers always make sure there is drainage.. with the coffee cans.. you could drill holes and pic up a clear plastic pot drainage thing at walmart in various sizes for less then a buck o piece.. the roots have to have oxygen and if there is no holes for the water to drain, the roots will just sit in the water causing them to drown or get root rot.. either one is bad.. its always better too water too little then too much... let the soil dry a lil bit in between waterings.. but not bone dry... also.. idk if your using tin foil or whatever but if u are get rid of that shit man.. pick up an emergency blanket from the camping section of walmart.. tin foil is just gonna roast your babies up and not provide hardly, if any reflection for your babies... um also keep an eye on your temperature.. i know its only cfls your using but.. if your keeping them enclosed in a little closet they can still warm it up to unwanted temps... i had cfls when i started my grow and it got a little too warm in my closet a couple o times... and watch the nutes your feeding them.. when they are young they dont need hardly anything and def dont start out with the full recomendation of doses.. cut it in half then possibly in half again to start out then, work your way up to the full dosage when they are getting ready to flower.. your gonna want to get some flowerin or bloomin nutes.. i used miracle grow bloom booster and it worked fine.. just be sure to flush them for about 1-2 weeks before chop to get the chemicals out.. i chopped one early and trust me thats the least thing u wanna do is chop early and smoke harsh buds.. not fun but it was my first try... 

thats about all i can really think of for now.. just throwin out some of the things that i wish i woulda known before i started my own grow, and i read for what seemed like a month or two straight... haha well hit me up if ya got any questions.. ill be stoppin in to see how its goin.. but stop by my grow and maybe that'll give ya some ideas or info brotha...peace


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the advise man, ill keep all that in mind. I just started flowering a few days ago. As u can see in the last few pics i posted, i transplanted my babies into actual plant pots, and they have enough drainage holes in the bottom, so no worries - n as far as temp goes, its always right around 85-89 degrees in my closet. I keep a fan blowin in there all day every day to make sure shit dont get too hot. 

Ive been really sparing with my nutes too. Id rather have smaller buds for my first grow, then over do it and burn them out. N as far as the mylar goes, ill be picking up a shitload of blankets for my next grow, the foil is doin its job for this one - i was basically trying to see if i could pull off a grow without spending hardly any money at all.

and in the end i actually only ended up spending about 30 bucks alltogether, so it wasn't too bad. My next grow im gonna be spending CASH n picking up all the essentials. I dont even have a Ph meter, or a timer for my lights, lol. 

So i do appreciate the advice, and ill be sure to keep it all in mind man. +rep for givin the advice though, its much appreciated 

i DO however think that i need to drill a couple more holes in the bottom of my pots. Im not getting a very good runoff whenever i water, and they are getting kinda heavy, so i think thats about the only thing that i really need to get done before i get too far into flowering to do anything about it. thanks man

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, 

sorry i haven't taken any new pics yet to show, but my babies haven't done anything really different yet. The growth has slowed down, and i almost was afraid of root rot or somethin serious like that, cuz ive been kinda concerned about the pots im using cuz their not giving me a good enough run off when i water. 

So i went apeshit again, and changed alot of shit up, lol. I went up to Home Depot, and picked up a couple more CFLs, some MG PERLITE, some MG BLOOM BOOST(15-30-15), and a timer, n a couple odds n ends. 

I changed out my regular soil with 50% PERLITE, 40% MG moisture control soil, and 10% regular soil, all mixed up in my pots. Ill say this much, shits a hell of alot lighter now, and they have actually perked up a little bit since the soil changeup. Im gonna be using bloom boost EXCLUSIVELY for the flowering stage, just to see what happens, using it a 1/4 strength to start, and then slowly increasing the dose, depending on how my babies react. 

Finally got me a TIMER for my lights, cuz im 3 days back into flowering now, and i just wanna make sure the photoperiod is EXACT every single day, so i dont cause stress on the babies. Well see how it turns out...

Ill take some pics tomorrow or the day after...I wanna wait n see what kind of effect the change is gonna have on them before i show you guys, so that way i wont have to post pics twice, lol

Thanks for enduring, 

-K1.


----------



## Rix (Sep 16, 2008)

Growing well after set backs,now DON'T pick the fan leaves.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice, nice...

Subscribed...

Gypsy...


----------



## PceNluV (Sep 17, 2008)

sounds better man.. yeah id rather have too many holes then not enough in the bottom of my planters ... and mixing it with perlite and your other mix.. your plants should love it becuase they will get more oxygen but keep an eye on them becuase im pretty sure your gonna have to water more often then as of now... maybe try to get the temps down a little bit unless your usin co2 but idont think u are so see if ya can get maybe another fan or two blowin in there somehow.. i did a closet grow and when my temps dropped the plants thrived in it... but it sounds like they are doin better cant wait to see the new pics... peace


----------



## mcslimjim (Sep 18, 2008)

are you feeding them round-up?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 18, 2008)

round up as in the weed killer? wdf u talkin bout man?

yeh, i understand my shit is lookin weak right now, and im tryin to fix alla that shit. I started with limited resources and im workin my way up. Jesus christ, sorry i cant be like the people on here who fuckin wake up one day, decide theyre gonna grow some chronic, and *poof* ten superplants instantly shoot outta their ass perfect as fuck with no problems in the process of squeezin them out of their puckered up little asshole. I appreciate the criticism tho. sure as fuck wish i could be as cool as you man, cuz if i could - god damn, id be cool.

im loadin up pics right now - ill post them in just a minute, for those of you who are interested.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, new update.

Basically, i got a fuckin nonstop itch to keep changin my setup. I didnt fuck with the plants this time, just the lighting. I decided to pick up a couple more 75w daylight cfls, just to add for flowering. So now i have 2 4ft plant bulbs, 1 100w sunlight cfl, 1 100w daylight bulb, 1 150w sunlight bulb, and 4 74w daylight bulbs. I originally didnt think it through completely, and just taped them up like a fuckin dumbass. One morning i woke up, and the tape got hot and came off the light fixture, and ended up fallin on them, and it burned a couple leaves, and made shit a little worse for me. 

I aint sweatin none of this though, as this is my first grow,and if i fuck up im just gonna start right back up again like it wasn't shit but a setback in time. Anyways, i went back to the depot, and i picked up some power strips, and set my shit up right so that dont happen again. All i need now for my setup is another fan blowin on the plants, and an exhaust fan, plus a carbon filter im gonna make from Wolfman's specs. 

here are pics of the new setup:







theres the three high powered cfls on the wall, plus i have 3 75w cfls on the opposite wall, with one extra bulb that i need to snag another attachment to plug it in with waiting:






i enclosed my box with black trashbag on the outside so that no light can get in in the morning when i wake up before the timers turn on. I leave the flap on the bag open during the light period so the plants can breathe until i grab my other fan:







n now the plants:

heres the runt, doing well after the shock i put it through, coming along nicely lookin like a banzai tree:












Big one is thriving, lookin really healthy. im crossing my fingers for this one to start to show sex first, hopin its a girl man:













n my middle sized plant is kinda fucked up a little bit. This is the one that the light landed on, and some of the leaves instantly went limp, and within hours got crispy and fell off. Its just lookin fucked up, lol. Im sure itll bounce back though:















- so thats pretty much it for now. I aint gonna do closeups until i know that theres some typa growth in the nodes to help me sex them. Until then, im just happy ifinally got to the point where i dont have to fuck with them anymore, and i hope all the shock i put them through dont turn them male, or hermie. Is it a fact that stress can change the sex of a plant anyways? im curious, and all the shit i put these plants through, to have them all turn out female would be funny as hell, and disprove that fact altogether, lol. Anyways, im hopin for at least one female, ill be happy with that for now, and then just start two more as soon as i know i got males.


Well, thats it for now, ill hit u all back in a day or two when i get a sign of sex. Thanks for tunin in guys n gals!!

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 18, 2008)

bummp...

i just need some advise on wether or not theres anything i should be doin at this point to make sure they recover. Any opinions are appreciated...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

well they look alright... whatcha feedin em? looks like you got some nute burn...


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks good! IMO the less you screw around with them the better they do.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with no drama, leave the plants alone. I know this is your first grow, so your learning alot right now. Next time you grow, there are a few things that I think you should do differently. First of all, DON'T TRANSPLANT MORE THAN ONCE. Everytime you do, your plants not only stop growing for a few days to recover, but it also stresses them out terribly, which alot of people say can cause them to be male or become hermaphrodites if they are female. They'll respond better to topping with not having to deal with recovering from repotting also. Second, if you lowered your temps by 5-10 degrees they'd grow alot better. And third, if you use miracle grow again, you need to watch the plants closer for overfertilization. If you notice anything starting to happen to the tips, just use straight water for the next 1-2 waterings. As far as nutrients, why don't you order them online? Well I hope you don't take what I said the wrong way, and I hope you don't think that I think I'm an expert because I'm not by any means trying to imply that. I'm just sharing info that I've learned, received, and read in books. I hope things go well for you and if I see any questions that I can answer I'll try to the best that I can.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

i would have written all that if i wasnt so lazy...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

It took everything out of me...I almost passed out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

there's nothing wrong here, you're just spamming your journal. lol all looks good. they will be fine.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> It took everything out of me...I almost passed out.


oh im sure. nothing like the novel you wrote in mine...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there's nothing wrong here, you're just spamming your journal. lol all looks good. they will be fine.


 
no way, i aint gonna spam my journal to people. all i want is advice from experienced growers. Maybe its cuz its my own grow n i got a complex or somethin, thinkin everyone elses shit looks way healthier than mine, n my babies r all piddly n sickly lookin, lol. Either way man, i wouldnt post about my own grow unless i needed someones opinion or advice. I do appreciate the visit though 

N Chunky,

I didnt order online any nutes or anything cuz i couldnt afford to really do alla that atm. So i went MG for everything cuz thats what was readily available. But i will be ordering fox farm nutes and soil next time around. Gonna be goin through attitude soon to get ready n finally be able to grow somethin with quality instead of some bagseed (although the bud i got them from was some pretty good, stoney middies). At any rate, thanks both of you guys, and everyone else too for that matter, for your opinions. Its nice to know that nothing is doomed, hehe.

-K1


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

what i'm trying to say is, ........................ everything looks really good.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 19, 2008)

o, well good lookin out man, i really appreciate that shit, seriously.

Anyways, i woke up thismorning, checked my babies out, and....








PLEASE tell me that this is what i think it is.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

that's a female calyx.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 19, 2008)

yeahhhhhhhhhhh man, thats what i was hopin youd say. My big girls got a pussy. VICTORYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!

--i guess my next question now would have to be - is it still possible that this girl will still hermie??


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhh man, thats what i was hopin youd say. My big girls got a pussy. VICTORYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!
> 
> --i guess my next question now would have to be - is it still possible that this girl will still hermie??


if you mess with it's light schedule or stress it out. it looks fine right now though.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol i just messaged u with the same Q. Thanks man. this shit is fuckin pimp - now i know what everyone means when they say how cool it feels to put in all that work growin them n then to wake up one mornin n see that its a SHE - kinda like the plant sayin thanks for takin care of her,lol.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats on the good news.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

bitches!!! alright! congrats...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

That sure is a purdy lady....is she seeing anyone??? ewweeee!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

looks like a little slut to me...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 19, 2008)

fuck no, shes single, n hopefully gonna be a lesbian cuz if i see one fuckin male pop up in her little group ima kill that motherfucker. Im a protective dad, what can i say


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

You should tell her not to dress so sexy then....it's very misleading.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol no doubt, ill be sure to let her know. Although, if her friends decide to do the same as her, shit might get outta hand n i wont be able to control them....


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

I bet you're pretty relieved that you have at least one girl, aren't you?
It's such a good feeling to see those pistils.


----------



## DWR (Sep 19, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> lol i just messaged u with the same Q. Thanks man. this shit is fuckin pimp - now i know what everyone means when they say how cool it feels to put in all that work growin them n then to wake up one mornin n see that its a SHE - kinda like the plant sayin thanks for takin care of her,lol.



mhhmmmmmmm 


totally worth it ^^


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 19, 2008)

hell yeah im relieved to see pistils, but now i gotta be careful n make sure that i dont see no balls on the plant neither, would fuckin hate to have a hermie after all this. Also, now im gonna be fuckin impatient waitin for my two smaller plants to show sex - fuckers! they should all show sex at the same fuckin time god damnit, life aint fair, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 19, 2008)

now, just to be clear, when im in the dark part of my daily photoperiod, even interupting the plants for a second could potentially turn them hermie? is that right??


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> now, just to be clear, when im in the dark part of my daily photoperiod, even interupting the plants for a second could potentially turn them hermie? is that right??



is there anything to see in the dark  ??? no point, i wouldnt interrupt them..... could risk it...... temps. are more of the risky part... swignin temps can make them go hermie..... but has to be like 5 degrees for some nights.... Well thats what i know about hermies..... 

Dont interrupt there sleep  Make sure temps stay at an average level at night....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 20, 2008)

yeh my temps dont fluxuate at all. When the lights are on, its like 85 degrees with one fan blowin, n im bout to go pick up another one to cool things off even more, plus a small one for exhaust when i hook up my DIY carbon filter (thanks zen). and in the dark its like 70 degrees, so its pretty steady no matter what - i dont open n close my closet all the time. When the lights are off, i make sure that i aint goin in there all night long. When lights are on, i leave the closet open to get some ventilation goin through there so they have as much fresh air as possible until i get the exhaust goin on. 

Also an update - im gettin a lil bit of nutrient burn goin on again - i think im gonna chill on the nutes n just feed the ladies every 7-10, and give them distilled every 2-3. I think im startin to get a feel for how my plants react to certain shit i do to them. feels pretty good, almost like im startin to know what im doin, lol.


----------



## spida (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha very interesting grow. And cheap, which is what I like to see. Showing it can be done without spending hundreds of dollars. I'll be following this


----------



## Atea (Sep 22, 2008)

Good looking stuff mate 
Gonrats on the bitch


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 22, 2008)

great grow! love the detailed bondage pics! def giving me ideas for a future momma i'm working on.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol u should check my shit out now man. I got every single branch tied down almost on my big girl - fuckin grew like 4 inches in 4 hours man, it was fuckin nuts - i opened up my box n seen that the branches were almost touchin the bulb n i just moved the bulb up yesterday, i fuckin love it. Fuckin sucks though about the other two plants. theyre comin along real slow - i mean, they both shot up today too, but not nearly as much as my biggun, and still no sex. Ill hook up some pics on wednesday when i water, so you can see the before pics....im headin up to Harvest moon on friday or saturday n pickin up some 2gal growbags, some fox farm soil(finally), n some superthrive, some big bloom, n anything else i can find to help my flowering out. 

...Any suggestions? this hydro shop pretty much has anything u can think of that would be in a shop - so any suggestions would be awesome. God i love payday....always brings a smile to my face


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Sep 24, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeh my temps dont fluxuate at all. When the lights are on, its like 85 degrees with one fan blowin, n im bout to go pick up another one to cool things off even more, plus a small one for exhaust when i hook up my DIY carbon filter (thanks zen). and in the dark its like 70 degrees, so its pretty steady no matter what - i dont open n close my closet all the time. When the lights are off, i make sure that i aint goin in there all night long. When lights are on, i leave the closet open to get some ventilation goin through there so they have as much fresh air as possible until i get the exhaust goin on.
> 
> Also an update - im gettin a lil bit of nutrient burn goin on again - i think im gonna chill on the nutes n just feed the ladies every 7-10, and give them distilled every 2-3. I think im startin to get a feel for how my plants react to certain shit i do to them. feels pretty good, almost like im startin to know what im doin, lol.


 

YOUNG MAN YOUR GROW LOOKS GOOD!!!!! dont let any1 tell u any different.....

You have grasped that fact of how your plants are responding to certain treatments(repotting etc) and are dealing with their situations as and when they are occuring(good man) You have put more aeration holes for drainage,given more light,changed nutes and have kept their height nice and low-congrats..

tes ok u had a little bit of nutrient burn when u started out,yes u had a little bit of heat stress,yes u had a little bit of a problem of ur light falling onto ur plant-BUT IT HAS ALL COME GOOD.

Just keep an eye on the humidity in ur grow box when u flower and it will be an amazing grow for u....

In MY opinion (please take this the right way) too many 1st time growers tend to have a habit of over analysing their plants and looking for problems that arent necessarily there. CANNABIS is a WEED and weeds have a tendancy to be very tenacious when it comes to destroying them or damaging them.Having said that... u are able to give them every helping hand that u can so that u get decent bud in return,and you are well on your way to doing that--keep up the good work


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks tigg, thats really cool of u man. N yeah, i think its safe to say ive come across every single common problem a beginner can have except a pest problem, n i think ida lost it if that shit woulda happened, lol. But yeah, things are comin along finally - my big girl is shootin out hairs here n there, hopefully gonna pick up soon n start explodin with hairs everywhere(cant wait). 


But, unfortunately, my banzai died. Well, actually i killed him. HIM. yesterday the little fucker started showin his nuts to me, so i yoinked his ass outta the pot, and i took three cuttings from my female n began to cloning process. I got schultz rooting hormone, which is a powder not a gel, and i took a clean razor, cut a 45' angle on the cutting, dipped it in water, cut it again, and then took the root hormone and covered the bottom half inch of the cutting with it. then i put it in the soil gently, and have a bluer spectrum light goin on them 24/7 for right now, misting them three times a day.


So hopefully thatll take care of my recent loss, and give me some extra plantage while im waitin for everything to come in the mail as far as seeds equipment go for my next grow.


I still have one plant that refuses to show sex, but its showing all the traits of a female so far, i think i see the little pitcher-shaped growth that the pistils shoot out of here n there on the plant, so hopefully im right there.

Goin up to Harvest Moon hydro shop this weekend, and im makin one last change with them before they go too deep into flowering. Gonna pick up some 2 or 3 gallon growbags, and pickin up some FF Ocean Forest finally so the plants dont have any stupid complications with soil or nutes for the next 6-8 weeks of flowering. Also pickin up some FF big bloom n probably some ton o bud or bud boom to go with it. Im gonna see if i can get some sunlight CFLs to replace the couple daylight cfls i got right now, that way i have all the same spectrum goin over my flowering plants.


So lets hope for the best - i might take some pics right before i go to the store, but ill probably just wait to do take the pics so you guys can just check out the final setup after i switch out the soil n everything. My only problem that i think im gonna have is tying them down in the growbags.

Any suggestions???


----------



## vwking2000 (Sep 24, 2008)

I dont know crap about growin but ive been reading up on it and im thinking about doing something like this. what is a cfl? did u get yours at homedepot? ive been looking at led lights but i havnt seen any photos of plants budding with the leds. i live in an apartment and i dont want to use a bunch of electricity and i only need like 2 plants maybe. like i said i dont know crap about crap//


----------



## spida (Sep 24, 2008)

If you don't know what a CFL is, I'm assuming either you're about 12 or 13, or you lived as an amish until you were 18.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

haha yeah man dont you have TV or anything? how have you never seen an ad for CFLs? even if you dont know shit about growing you should be using CFL bulbs anyway haha. theyre called compact flourescent lights, and yes, they save electricity...


----------



## spida (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha Honestly man. All non-growers should even know what a CFL is.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

i think my dog knows what they are...


----------



## spida (Sep 25, 2008)

Lmao. My dog doesnt, but boy does he know what weed is. One time I decided to get him high, and he was kinda limping around peeing as he walked cus he was so high, so I gave him some food. Next time I set a zip in my backpack unzipped (stupidly) and he got into and destroyed and ate a half ounce of some really dank purple. Gosh was I pissed at him and my stupidity.


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 25, 2008)

looks like a fire hazard to me... but there actually doing good considering the amount of light and space... watch out with that cardboard and the lights.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

spida said:


> Lmao. My dog doesnt, but boy does he know what weed is. One time I decided to get him high, and he was kinda limping around peeing as he walked cus he was so high, so I gave him some food. Next time I set a zip in my backpack unzipped (stupidly) and he got into and destroyed and ate a half ounce of some really dank purple. Gosh was I pissed at him and my stupidity.


dude my dog will be sleeping in the corner of my room if i spark a bowl she instantly jumps up and runs over to me haha she fuckin loves it. wow your dog ate a half zip? was he alright...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hillbilly420 said:


> looks like a fire hazard to me... but there actually doing good considering the amount of light and space... watch out with that cardboard and the lights.


 
lol, actually the way i got shit setup right now is pretty safe. the box only covers the front of the grow, and as far as the lighting goes, i have everything wired right - im not gonna end up settin my house on fire, lol. n also about the lighting, i have around 520w worth of cfl in there, n im makin sure that the light hits all around the plants. I am gonna change my setup after this grow however, but i dont know how yet. I know im probably gonna do a DwC grow, n i already got some seeds on the way from attitude. the only thing i need now is to find some space to do it. maybe ill just clear out the bottom half of the closet n do it up right finally. 

My girl is hookin up a grow kit for the xmas season(but ima get that shit early hehe), either a 4 or 600 w HPS/MH conversion light with a whole bunch of shit to get me started - except for the DwC itself.

check it out, tell me what u think:

CLOSET CULTIVATOR 400 watt GROW KIT 400w HPS+MH w LIGHT - eBay (item 180136930930 end time Sep-27-08 12:18:42 PDT)


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

65 bucks.... sounds like a deal to me !!!!!!!

I like those bags ! I want them aswell...... I have been looking for them for ages..


----------



## Atea (Sep 25, 2008)

That will do juuuust fine


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

65 bucks?? i saw 335 lol 65 is just for shipping... seems to me you could get somethin for cheaper, unless you will actually use every single one of those things, and if its for xmas then what the hell haha


----------



## vwking2000 (Sep 25, 2008)

alright im real new to this site i guess im not supposed to ask questions on other peoples threads, ill start my own,,.,


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

haha just take a look at the growFAQ up at the top and some of the stickys in the newbie section. plenty of good info...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 25, 2008)

You can find everything you want to know on this site without even asking any questions. I suggest you search through the forums and get some of the basic info so that way you don't ask questions that have been answered a bunch of times. You also may get yelled at for asking questions that aren't towards, or about the person that started the thread. I'm not being mean, I just think it would be beneficial to you to find threads and journals that have to do with your specific needs or questions and if you don't see what your looking for...then start your own thread and people will respond to you. Good luck and enjoy RIU...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah but im the last motherfucker thats gonna yell at u for askin me a question in my thread dude, dont sweat it. Im a n00b myself for the most part - this is my 1st grow and even though im new to all this, ive come across most of the problems that every noob has, and ive conquered just about all of them, so im like, a seasoned n00b or somethin like that 

anyways, headed to the dro shop tomorrow. gonna git me some new shit for my propagation station, n give my babies some more breathing room in some new growbags (they got 3g n 2g grow bags, its like 10 bucks for a dozen) finally some fuckin FF action - soil n nutes gonna make my plants feel mighty nice, n hopefully gonna make them swell up real quick before they explode with buddy goodness


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 25, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> check it out, tell me what u think:
> 
> CLOSET CULTIVATOR 400 watt GROW KIT 400w HPS+MH w LIGHT - eBay (item 180136930930 end time Sep-27-08 12:18:42 PDT)


I would go with something like this

Digital Electronic 600 watt HPS Grow Light
Euro Reflector + $35.00
AgroMax 600 watt HPS Bulb + $30.00
No MH Conversion Bulb
No Spare HPS Bulb
No Timer
Sunrise Hi-Low Reflector Hangers
110 volt power cord

$264.95 

See one thing I dont get is that the spare bulb is listed as a conversion bulb even though its a digital ballast. I have this same type but 1000w and am running a 1000w eye hort MH bulb on it NOT A CONVERSION BULB.

I hope Im not gonna blow something up.

As for the rest of the stuff just get it at your local shop. I did that 600w digital shipped to California and the price is up to $303. So take that extra $100 or so and go get a good horticulture MH from your local shop and a few extras then get the rest of that stuff over time locally.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

HTG supply has a 400w mh/hps for $165...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

P.S. Light kits will stick around for YEARS so dont skimp.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 26, 2008)

no doubt, but my question is this - cuz i dont know shit about mh/hps at all - so with a digital ballast, you can use both mh and hps bulbs?? like, with this system that you showed me there, all i gotta do is buy a mh bulb from my growshop and i can use it no problem? no need to get a conversion bulb?


ALSO - i was just lookin at my growshops online store. They have SUNMASTER hps bulbs that are sold in both blue and red spectrums for veg and flowering. now, if i were to just go up there n pick one of each up, would getting a blue spectrum hps do the same thing as a mh for veg??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

are you sure the blue ones arent mh bulbs? never heard of a blue spectrum hps... but yeah you can get a ballast that will run both types of bulbs, and a hood that holds one of each...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> no doubt, but my question is this - cuz i dont know shit about mh/hps at all - so with a digital ballast, you can use both mh and hps bulbs?? like, with this system that you showed me there, all i gotta do is buy a mh bulb from my growshop and i can use it no problem? no need to get a conversion bulb?
> 
> 
> ALSO - i was just lookin at my growshops online store. They have SUNMASTER hps bulbs that are sold in both blue and red spectrums for veg and flowering. now, if i were to just go up there n pick one of each up, would getting a blue spectrum hps do the same thing as a mh for veg??


K first






Red = flower = standard HPS
Blue = veg = standard MH
Red&blue = Agro or Horticulture or enhanced or whatever name they put on a dual spectrum light = BEST choice for flower

For the digital. My Digital Greenhouse 1000W Ballast has a EYE Horticulture Metal Halide in it right now and its running fine. So I say yes it dose work.

Also note that when I got the Digital ballast I ran my EYE Hort HPS bulb to finish my last crop.


----------



## HinduKush (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice stealth grow, so many posts too.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks man. I wish i could post an update now, but unfortunately my dro shop was closed, and i need to wait til monday or somethin til i can get down there to get what i need to change shit around a lil bit. That, and my mid sized plant which ive now named "Corky" after Corky from life goes on, cuz the fuckin thing is growin all retarded n slow n wierd n shit, still hasn't shown sex yet. But my big girl has, and its formin liiiiiiiil buds at each top, and its lookin mad healthy, growin more every single day. But as soon as i get some bags, FF soil n nutes, ill throw up some pics n just be happier as a whole, lol. 

stay tuned...


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 27, 2008)

There are both red and blue spectrum eye hortilux hps bulbs. I currently run a 1000w red. I am planning on either getting a 600w MH or veg, or an eye hortilux 1000w blue. My ballast isn't changable, so if I get MH I need a new ballast, thats y I might go HPS. I don't believe that all digital ballasts are changable mh/hps. From what I've seen, some are, but I believe there are also changable magnetic ballasts. 

Now KING man the grow looks pretty good, I've only got a few under my belt, but until I got my HPS for the bloom of my last grow, I was tottally low budget. Your lookin good, the one thing I would say is, you gotta stop movin the plants. It seems like maybe your done now, but it has had to have, been stressing the heck outta them! Good luck lookin forward to the update!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL, i know man, ive changed shit around so many times i cant remember now. But i still got one more move to do before its finished, but i dont think ill be stressin them out too much with this one, i actually think that theyll be happier with better soil.

But another lighting question - DUAL ARC BULBS - are they better than just a hps or mh by themselves?? what woud be the benefit of having one rather than the others individually? i mean, does having both spectrums help during veg, cuz i just thought that during the veg phase they only used the blue spectrum. So would i be right by saying a Dual Arc bulb would be beneficial because you dont have to change out your bulb when you switch to flowering, because the plant will only use the red spectrum side of the bulb???

N also, what are NRG, LM, or VRD bulbs?? i know that they are similar to HPS or MH, but is there a difference?? im lookin at these different bulbs on my grow shops website - https://ssl.cgicafe.com/clients/hmoonhydro.com/ 
N im just tryin to do my research before i pick out the setup im makin the wife buy me for xmas. I cant decide if i wanna buy local, or have her get me a complete lighting setup with a shitload of extras from HTG Supply. The website for the kit that i might have her get is - CLOSET CULTIVATOR 400 watt GROW KIT 400w HPS+MH w LIGHT - eBay (item 180136930930 end time Sep-27-08 12:18:42 PDT)


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

nah its better to have both blue and red for the entire life of the plants. you dont see the sun goin and changing spectrums on you half way through your grow...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys...
Wassup????

Excellent work K1NG!!!!
Way to go...

well, I just bit the bullet and ordered the HTG 600 Watt Hps Digital ballast kit with the 8" cool tube... it will be coupled to a 265 cfm cage fan...







I know it is a bit overkill for my current grow, but it will be around for years, so I got something I can "grow" into... hehehe...







And I would deff. check out HTG website before ordering on ebay, there is a difference.... and I would even call them on the phone after viewing their website, I found that to be different yet...

I saved over 100 bucks in shipping (to AK) by calling them...

Hope this helps... 

Gypsy...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> But another lighting question - DUAL ARC BULBS - are they better than just a hps or mh by themselves?? what woud be the benefit of having one rather than the others individually? i mean, does having both spectrums help during veg, cuz i just thought that during the veg phase they only used the blue spectrum. So would i be right by saying a Dual Arc bulb would be beneficial because you dont have to change out your bulb when you switch to flowering, because the plant will only use the red spectrum side of the bulb???
> 
> N also, what are NRG, LM, or VRD bulbs?? i know that they are similar to HPS or MH, but is there a difference?? im lookin at these different bulbs on my grow shops website - https://ssl.cgicafe.com/clients/hmoonhydro.com/
> N im just tryin to do my research before i pick out the setup im makin the wife buy me for xmas. I cant decide if i wanna buy local, or have her get me a complete lighting setup with a shitload of extras from HTG Supply. The website for the kit that i might have her get is - CLOSET CULTIVATOR 400 watt GROW KIT 400w HPS+MH w LIGHT - eBay (item 180136930930 end time Sep-27-08 12:18:42 PDT)



The dual arc bulbs are cool, they are basicly the same thing as an agricultural/horticultural/enhanced bulb. You are correct in the fact that you can use a multi spectrum light from clone to flower and many do so to save money on having two bulbs and two, or a switchable, ballast.

The real reason they make dual spectrum is that plants do still use "blue" during flower, and without they have a tendancy to strech in search of it. However a plant dosnt use "red" when they are in the growth phase, so the 60% of the multi spectrum bulb that is making "red " dosnt get used by the plant.

As for the system I would get the light system online and the other stuff locally. If you do get the kit you linked I would consider giving HTG a call and trying to get the ducted "Euro" hood instead of the generic non vented non glassed.




DKskater75 said:


> nah its better to have both blue and red for the entire life of the plants. you dont see the sun goin and changing spectrums on you half way through your grow...


WRONG.
As the earth tilts and the sun changes its location in the sky light passes through the atmosphere at different angles. The spectrum of light changes with this change in angle and without going back to High School biology references I'll stop there.

P.S. Check out HTGs non ebay site. If you live in middle or east US you may save a buck or two on shipping.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

great thanks. no need to be an asshole about it though.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, so then ill get a reflector n light that comes with a digital ballast, so i can use both MH and HPS? or do i HAVE to buy a conversion MH bulb if im only gonna use one ballast....im just tryin to get this all clear. 


As for that package - would you say thats expensive for everything it comes with? i mean, ive seen MH/HPS light kits ALONE that are way more expensive than 336 bucks. That package comes with a 400w setup MH and HPS bulbs. I WANT 600w though, cuz im gonna be growin probably 8-10 plants on my next setup which is gonna be in a growtent with a DwC setup. is 400w enough for a 8 plant DwC?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey K1NG!!!

Whichever way you go, I would recommend an air cooled hood...

I prefer cool tubes for small spaces... but any venting is better than not...

HIDs produce a lot of heat... get rid of it...

My 2 cents...

Gypsy...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> great thanks. no need to be an asshole about it though.


LOL

I am just here to help and if I see something I KNOW is WRONG I will point it out.

I don't see how that makes me an asshole, is it because I didn't put the links and referred to the information as High school Material. Well maybe you should have payed more attention.








Wikipedia said:


> Link
> 
> *The sun*
> 
> ...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Ok, so then ill get a reflector n light that comes with a digital ballast, so i can use both MH and HPS? or do i HAVE to buy a conversion MH bulb if im only gonna use one ballast....im just tryin to get this all clear.
> 
> 
> As for that package - would you say thats expensive for everything it comes with? i mean, ive seen MH/HPS light kits ALONE that are way more expensive than 336 bucks. That package comes with a 400w setup MH and HPS bulbs. I WANT 600w though, cuz im gonna be growin probably 8-10 plants on my next setup which is gonna be in a growtent with a DwC setup. is 400w enough for a 8 plant DwC?



Im actually looking up the goods to see what I can determine. So far I have got the majors in cart, but that guy calling ma an asshole kinda distracted me.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

well maybe i was never taught that and just assumed that the color spectrum of the sun didnt jump directly from blue to red over night. is that not how it typically works when growing indoors?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 27, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


>


wow man....

far out....

it's like... 

The Dark Side of the Moon...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> well maybe i was never taught that and just assumed that the color spectrum of the sun didnt jump directly from blue to red over night. is that not how it typically works when growing indoors?


I understand that and thats why I originally kept it short but kinda sour =(. +rep to you for responding.

As for growing indoors here is the way I look at it. We are trying to not just mimic mother nature but to enhance the areas of nature that enhance production. 
In nature there IS a specific transition from blue to red and it occurs in my latitude, 35 Degrees North, in September and is symbolized by the "Harvest Moon" (when the moon appears red). Imagine that prism I posted casting different spectrums across all of the diffrent Latitudes, as the sun changes its angle in the sky that band moves up or down the latitudes, causing the change in spectrum as it passes your latitude.

P.S. For an example of how this affects production here are four pics from fdd2blks outdoor garden. They are evenly spaced over the last two months. Note the difference that has occurred in the last three pics VS the first one.






^Today






^Two weeks ago






^One month ago






^Month and a half ago


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah i understand all that now thanks haha. i just meant that it seems better to use both types of light the entire time rather than jumping straight from blue to red. is the red spectrum completely usless in veg though?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah i understand all that now thanks haha. i just meant that it seems better to use both types of light the entire time rather than jumping straight from blue to red. is the red spectrum completely usless in veg though?


In veg they do use a very small amount and the MH alone has enough. As for flowering the comunity approved ratio is 60%"red 30%"blue, and that is why the good bulbs provide this ratio. In large opps growers will use two regular HPS and one regular MH, all of the same wattage.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

K so here is what I would get for $330
*Shopping Cart*


*Item* *Quantity* *Unit Price* *Total Price*






remove 50 feet by 50 inch roll of Mylar - 1 mil
$17.95 $17.95






remove TEN - 1 Gallon Plastic Nursery Pots
$6.50 $6.50






remove TEN - 2 Gallon Plastic Nursery Pots
$10.00 $10.00






remove Digital Electronic 400 watt HPS Grow Light
Euro Reflector + $35.00
AgroMax 400 watt HPS Bulb + $35.00
No MH Conversion Bulb
No Spare HPS Bulb
Sunrise Hi-Low Reflector Hangers + $9.95
No Timer
110 volt power cord
Standard Warranty
$264.90 $264.90






remove #1 Fertilizer Combo - FoxFarm Liquid Soil Formula - 3 Pack
Size: Quart $39.95 $39.95






*Subtotal: * $339.30


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 27, 2008)

ok, so when u put REMOVE by each of the items, this means that i shouldnt get it - so what the hell should i get then??? n aint all those things from the complete setup that i put the link to?? help me dude, maybe my vision is just blurry cuz i just got done burnin one, lol. O n btw, i just got back from Harvest Moon, and picked up a GIANT bag of FF ocean forest, a bottle of Tiger Bloom (couldn't afford to grab Big Bloom with it, but will do when i get closer to like a month left til harvest), a pack of 3 gal growbags, a pack of jiffy plugs for my clones so theyll take root faster with my root hormone, ocean forest, n plugs combined. I hope that this shit is gonna pay the fuck off, lol. 

Ill take pics either tomoz or monday whenever they look a little different. Theres alot more room so i should see a nice little growth spurt within the next day or so, providing i wasn't too harsh with them n put them into shock accidentally.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 28, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> ok, so when u put REMOVE by each of the items, this means that i shouldnt get it - so what the hell should i get then???


LOL no I just copied the shopping cart and there are "remove" buttons.


K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> n aint all those things from the complete setup that i put the link to?? help me dude, maybe my vision is just blurry cuz i just got done burnin one, lol.


That is the Digital Setup with Upgrades and a few thing that you should really just get in town.
P.S. The 600W is only like $15.00 more


K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> O n btw, i just got back from Harvest Moon, and picked up a GIANT bag of FF ocean forest, a bottle of Tiger Bloom (couldn't afford to grab Big Bloom with it, but will do when i get closer to like a month left til harvest), a pack of 3 gal growbags, a pack of jiffy plugs for my clones so theyll take root faster with my root hormone, ocean forest, n plugs combined. I hope that this shit is gonna pay the fuck off, lol.


It will pay off for years to come =)


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, so i took some pics of my big girl , but not my retarded plant corky, cuz its still not showin sex yet. I took pics of the plant as a whole, and of mainly the top 4 branches cuz theyre the nicest lookin, but its really like that all over the entire plant. All those hairs began to grow last night after i transplanted, and they shot up over night - no transplant shock, no nothin. Im gonna start givin them the Fox Farm Tiger Bloom in a little bit here. 
This plant is 2 weeks and 3 days into flowering, but its only shown sex for about 8 days.
Anyways, heres some porn for yall:






















































































Ok, within the next couple days ill take some more pics, but this time ill include the other plant too, and give you an update on how everything is going with the new nutrients. Hope u guys like the little nuglings


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

SHE LOOKS GREAT!!!   nice work.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 28, 2008)

Man, i know, n thanks!!! i cant fuckin believe how much theyve changed. Its awesome to see buds forming right before my eyes man, i cant fuckin believe ive made it this far with these, lol. like i said, this is just my big girl cuz theres still not much change in my other one, it hasn't even started to show female traits yet, so im just leavin it under the lights. I only took it down for a couple seconds to give it its first feeding of Tiger Bloom (in the soil, and a little foliar feeding too), and i put it right back under the lights to cook. I took the big girl down, n couldn't stop starin man, its awesome. I gave her some Tiger Bloom aswell at 3/4 strength, and did a little foliar feeding with just one teaspoon mixed into a gallon, n then poured into my spray bottle. So everything is lookin like its gonna come together, i just hope that i have 2 females instead of just the one so i can hopefully get an ounce out of the deal this time around.


Cant wait till these are done though. Not to talk down on my own grow, but these wont be shit compared to my next one. I ordered a bunch of seeds last week, but im savin those for when i get my DwC - but last night i ordered 5 blue cheese n 5 twilights beans, n im gonna throw them into the tent im orderin next week, n see how they do with FF soil FFnutes n the works with more room to grow  fuckin LOVE how that twilight looks - some REAL DEEP PURPLE bud man, i cant wait to get them.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

DAMN that looks like so real shit right there haha. crazy if you could get some good purple phenos out of those. ive got 6 Purple Wreck plants vegging right now and am hoping for some nice purple buds on a few. i harvest my first plant yesterday and will also be nothing compared to what i have going my second time around haha. but still im guessing i got at least a 1/2 oz of decent bud and that was without taking very good care of it and using CFLs for half of the flowering haha. SO i cant wait to see how much i can get this time around now that i actually know what im doing


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, but you never know, you could end up getting a nice yield. I fuckin transplanted these god knows how many times and i think ill end up getting a decent yield off of at least one of my plants, lol. 

N what the fuck - is it just me or is RIU runnin REALLY slow at the moment??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

YES!!! So fucking slow. i cant even get to the last page of any thread. i have to click on the first page then click advanced to see any of the posts. what the fuck is going on!!!


----------



## tattooedflesh (Sep 28, 2008)

hey Spade imma have to steal ur grow room ste up ideal closte top shelf uuhhh thats a big hell yea


----------



## tattooedflesh (Sep 28, 2008)

hey Spade imma have to steal ur grow room set up ideal closet top shelf uuhhh thats a big hell yea , nice pics by the way i love em like that dont have to click on the thumbnail shit good work bruh


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 28, 2008)

no problemo man. I like the setup too, lol but there just aint enough space in there for me. I started out like "Fuck yeah, i got my own lil grow room now, ima get my grow on n shit, its gonna be tight!" n as the weeks passed by, i just wanted MORE n MORE space, lol. Im either greedy, or i was destined to be a pot grower cuz i got floorplans for a big ass basement grow floatin through my head now, n its driving me insane. Im ordering a fuckin growtent for my room next week, and i already dont think its gonna be big enough for fucks sake.

This shit is addictive man, so if your gonna settle on cloest space, and your determined to keep the grow minimal, then its ideal for you. But if your like me, and your just gonna wanna go from a simple 3 plant grow to 10+ plants, then you might wanna think about waitin a couple until you got enough money saved up to buy all the equipment you need to do a serious git down n dirty dank grow best of luck to u though brother!!


----------



## spida (Sep 28, 2008)

I know man, I haven't even had a succesful grow yet, but it already is addicting. Seeing all the things that are possible, I was going to grow from just a normal grow in my closet, and now I have bomb ideas about grow room set-ups, and everything.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn king your shit's takin off! Post some pics for us =]


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, i think there might be a smidgen of shock goin on right now with my girl. Shes still lookin good, n i just dosed her with her first hit of tiger bloom, but her buds stopped gettin bigger- they didnt change from they day before yesterday when i transplanted. Theres new vegetative growth, but the buds have either slowed down or stopped temporarily, so ill give them a day, n everything should be back on track. 

Just found a pretty nice deal on a 600w hps mh system (114 bucks, but gotta order from fuckin ebay), so i might pick that up to go with my hydro hut im waitin on, n then throw her in there, n use my box to germ my bluecheese n twilight n Thai super skunk(free with order) n let them simmer for a lil while, while this girl is finishin up, n then throw all of the other ones in the tent, n germ some new ones (perpetual grow style). But well see. I gotta talk with the seller for a minute n find out some specifics about the package...

Ill take some more pics in a day or two when things get movin again. 

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 30, 2008)

Still lookin good man! If you are planning on going up to a larger grow, then I would deffinatly be looking at the 600's, and getting a conversion ballast isn't a bad idea, so you can run both hps, and mh. I'm with whoever it was that said to get AIRCOOLED! These lights get really hot! The room temp was my biggest problem on my last grow. When it was hot outside, with the lights going inside, it was about 90 even with the fans going. (I didn't have AC) The plants didn't grow much when it was hot, but then when it would drop to like 78-80, the plants would put on inches in a day. Aircooled lights rock, I need one! Its awesome that you are getting good genetic, that can make a big differance too. The only other thing I can say about the lights, is if your going to be investing some money in your next grow, don't skimp on the lights, you'll have them for years. So if you can afford better quality now, you won't feel the need to keep upgrading.
I tottally hear you about it being addictive, smoking pot may not be addictive, but growing sure is! My first grow started as some bag seed, under a bathroom sink, with 2, 24" florescent tubes. Then a closet, and finally a bed room last time. With any luck, my next will be about 1/4 of my new basement!!!


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey king
just having a quick checkup on ur grow.All is going well for u i take it? lol.(already wanting to go big 10+...lol) Isnt it amazing how much satisfaction you can get from watching a few being sprouted.

ANYWAY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY FRIEND. and i will be checking in from time to time if u dont mind.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 30, 2008)

lol thanks guys. Check this shit out - VNIDICATION FINALLY!!!

Opened up my box today, n Corky(my plant thats growin all retarded n not sexin at all) is a SHE!!!! a couple small ass pistils showed themselves this morning, and a decent amount of veg growth has gone on since yesterday too. I think shes gonna finally start filling out n quit lookin all Terry Shiavo - fuckin made my day, seriously!!!

Ill take some more pics tomorrow for you guys. The buds on big girl are about the size of M&Ms right now, but they go all the way down about 1/2 of each big branch, so hopefully im gonna have a decent yield with what little i got. Youll see, lol.
[
-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 1, 2008)

K, this is just a few days later, but i wanna keep posting pics frequently from now on, so you can see either how fast or how slow the buds are produced. This is just my big girl once again, because there isnt any real change with Corky from life goes on (my retarded plant thats growin all slow n wierd lookin), Except for the fact that shes a SHE. showed her first hairs the day before yesterday, and im waitin for them to be everywhere before i show her off.

Here are some flowering pics of big gurl. Just took a few this time, but you can see how they are starting to fill a couple inches down the branches in one of the pics. I hope they turn out to be decent sized nugs. Although i gotta say, the smell isnt that pungent at the moment. I wonder if that means that its gonna be some bullshit weed, or is that the case pretty much with any plant - that they dont really stink bad until the buds get a little bigger??

Anyways, heres some pics for that ass  :


















































I hope you guys enjoy watchin my babies turn into fully responsible young adults with me, and i really do appreciate all the feedback your all helpin out with. More pics to come within the next few days. Ill keep you all posted.

thanks,

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 1, 2008)

bump - cuz i want some comments on how far along she is. for 3 weeks i personally thought my nuggets would be bigger than this, but for the circumstances, i dont really know what to expect. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 1, 2008)

Patience Young Grasshopper....LOL

Yo K1ng... them babes are looking fantastic!!!!

Hell Yeah!!!!

Oh, and they'll fill in ... don't worry... LOL...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks gypsie, u always got some words of encouragement for me, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 1, 2008)

King they maybe alittle behind, but its probly from all the stress thats all, it took corky this long to sex, so its just a matter of time, they may just take longer in bloom, might have to wait 9 weeks instead of 8. It all depends on the plants, they will finish when they are ready. And they will definatly fill in nicely now that they are off and going. You did say that you are done moving them right?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah im done fuckin around with them. Although, i might move them into my tent when it comes along with my HPS system, so i can finish them up nicely, n free some space up in my original box to start off my twilight n Bluecheese with some veg action thats for sure not gonna burn them out.


----------



## spida (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to try bluecheese. It looks beautiful


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 1, 2008)

Moving them into your tent shouldn't hurt them as long as you aren't changing the pots and soil any more. The hps will be good to finish them off too. Can't wait to see those buds fatten up!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 1, 2008)

dude u aint the only one. I mean, this is my 1st grow n all, n im just stoked i didnt fuckin kill them all, lol. Two plants, both have at LEAST 15 or 20 budsites that i can count, n im hopin for like an Oz yield total from both plants. If i make it to an Oz dry, ill be one content motherfucker. 

Cannnnnnnnt fuckin wait for my shit to come in the mail though. Thats the bitch about not buyin from a dro shop. i bought all my equipment from like 10 different places, so i gotta wait for them all to come n piece it all together  

N lemme ask one more time, cuz i went ahead n ordered the 600w setup - Do u think that for a 2x4x5 tent n 600w of light that 10 plants is too much? do you think that puttin all them plants in such a little space will cause the light to burn them up?? i can still cancel the order cuz i just ordered my light last night. I can change up to a 400w but the more light the better, yaknow? I just wanna make sure im not gonna kill my EXPENSIVE fuckin seeds off with too much heat in such a small space. Ima have my light cooled with a cheapo inline fan from HTG, plus a air intake fan, exhaust fan for my filter, and two moving fans thatll clip to the wall in the tent. U think i should be ok?? the fans aint Vortexes or nothin...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2008)

As far as burning them goes, you just need to make sure the light is high enough above the plants, you'll have to figure out exactly what is gonna work for you. With my 1000w, it had to be around 2.5 feet above my plants. I didn't have an inline cooling fan though. 
It is best to figure on 1 sq. ft. per plant, in a 2x4x5 tent, that would provide you room for about 8 plants. The 600 may be fine for that, aslong as you can get rid of the heat. If its only 5 feet tall, your gonna wanna keep them short like yours are now. That way you don't overgrow your tent when you bloom, or end up with the plants getting to close to the lights!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

well i think the only way to know for sure is to try things out. i had to learn the hard way when i bought a 1000w haha. it was all they had in stock and i didnt know better at the time and completely burned up my first plants... i had some shitty ventilation but my closet is about 5x6x8 so about twice as big as your tent. not sure how much more 1000w vs 600w is or how much the air cooling will help but i guess we will find out...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Hey King, this is from a site called a1b2c3.com. Here's the link to this info.*
Cannabis Growing Guide Part 2 

*A 250 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 2.5 foot by 2.5 foot grow area. (6 plants or less)
*A 400 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 4 foot by 4 foot grow area. (12 plants or less)
*A 600 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 5 foot by 5 foot grow area. (18 plants or less)
*A 1000 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 6.5 foot by 6.5 foot grow area. (30 plants or less)
If you use two fixtures, you can grow a few more plants than adding the values in the list above. A single 250 watt fixture will produce enough light for about 6 plants. Because the light is spread over a larger area with two fixtures, you can grow up to 15 plants. 
In order for the heat produced by a light system not to harm the plant, a 250 watt light system should be started 18 to 30 inches above the tops of the plants, a 400 watt light system should be started 3 to 4 feet above the tops of the plants, 
A 600 watt light system should be started 4 to 5 feet above the tops of the plants, a 1000 watt light system should be started 5 to 6 feet above the tops of the plants. 
*The light should* be lowered a few inches everyday until the light is as close as it can be without harming the plant. You will have to figure out the optimal distance yourself because it will vary depending on things like the bulb efficiency, quality of reflector, and other things. Whatever your light source, replace bulbs after 6 to 12 months of use (6 months if they are on 24 hours a day, 12 months if they are on 12 hours a day).


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

600 should be 4 to 5 feet above the plants?? his tent is only 5 feet...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I didn't write it, and I was just posting the info for the light to space ratio. I think they are just saying start out high and lower, plus who knows if they're using a cool tube or what else their setup is.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah true. i keep my 400w like 18 inches away and thats without a cooltube or air cooling...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think most people say 18-36 depending on your setup. You just got that didn't you? (the cooltube)


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

nope had it about a year haha


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh...I get mixed up with all the threads. I know someone said they were about to get one.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

i was about to get a MH light but decided just to stick with the CFLs for now. did just get an inline fan and carbon filter though should be here soon. besides how would you know i never see you around my thread anymore haha


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 2, 2008)

i just ordered a cooltube for my light. Also im pickin up a centrifugal inline fan for the light to keep it cool. Im still gonna use cheapo 19.95 80 cfm 4" duct fans for the filter and air intake fans, but im also gonna have a wall mount oscalating fan in the top corner, plus a thin tower fan on the ground blowin back n forth too. hold on ill grab the links to the pics of the fans im usin. High Tech Garden Supply

Amazon.com: Duracraft DY-012 Oscillating 3-Speed Tower Fan: Electronics

High Tech Garden Supply

Those are the fans im pickin up for exhaust air intake and to circulate air in the tent. As far as the inline centrifugal fan im still lookin at prices to find the cheapest 6" inline i can find for the tube.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I know...I know. Busy alot lately. I should be on more often from now on. I'll probably start a thread soon to show my LR2's, they are about a week away from harvest.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

That's where I heard it then...I think. That's awesome King. I'll bet you can't wait to get everything.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

oh i was gunna say thought you were using the duct fan for cooling the light haha. yeah youre gunna want an inline for that. id check ebay, htg is pretty expensive for a 6". i just bought the inline with carbon fliter combo but that was 4"...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> I know...I know. Busy alot lately. I should be on more often from now on. I'll probably start a thread soon to show my LR2's, they are about a week away from harvest.


autoflowers? how long they been growin?


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

They have been growing for about 7 1/2 weeks, but they seem a little ahead compared to my other grows.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

damn thats quick... my NL been veggin almost 5 weeks and theyre only 8 inches...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you grown LR? For all the shit they get from people, they are pretty cool. I have some NL's I just started a couple days ago.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 2, 2008)

i actually picked up a carbon filter from ebay through HTGS that only ran me 45 bucks. It was as big as the ELF filter. N ill be usin the duct fan to blow air through that - 19.95, so its actually a pretty decent deal, compared to spendin 150 on the package, even though the package comes with the centrifugal fan.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 2, 2008)

im also contemplating pickin up a 400w HPS ballast n gettin a HPS bulb n MH conversion bulb for it too just in case. I found 400 w light packages that run pretty cheap, but ill probably just get the ballast, socket n bulbs cuz ill already have two reflectors (cooltube and the standard wing). Havin a "just in case" plan would probably be a good idea considering the space i have eh? lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

nah ive never grow those chunky. i have two fem lowlife ak47 seeds though. just dont know when ill ever get around to growing them with their crazy light schedule...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 2, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Oh...I get mixed up with all the threads. I know someone said they were about to get one.


It could have been me... I ordered a 600 HPS with an 8" cooltube...

Wait... is that the mailman knocking...???!?!?!



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> im also contemplating pickin up a 400w HPS ballast n gettin a HPS bulb n MH conversion bulb for it too just in case. I found 400 w light packages that run pretty cheap, but ill probably just get the ballast, socket n bulbs cuz ill already have two reflectors (cooltube and the standard wing). Havin a "just in case" plan would probably be a good idea considering the space i have eh? lol


Back up is nice... for sure..

I think you are doing the right thing with the 600 and the cool tube... whatever fan you end up using... make sure it's a kick ass one... 
A friend of mine has a huge fan on his 8" cool tube and he can put his light *almost* as close a fluorescent... like 6 inches or so...

Hope your shit gets there fast... I've been waiting for a week now....

Cheers ...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah all my equipment will be here within a week, but im starting to worry about my seeds. Yesterday i thought would be the day that they started movin around in the states, but i checked the tracking this morning and it says the same thing its said for the last two days. preparing package to be shipped to the US. Now, when it reaches customs i should get a email saying that its at customs right? it would specifically say customs??


----------



## spida (Oct 2, 2008)

From what I heard it says NY, then cuts off from there.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

no you will not get an email when it gets to customs. if you track it through USPS then it should show a date it arrived in NY then it will usually take 5-7 days from there...


----------



## spida (Oct 2, 2008)

I stand corrected. How long do seeds take roughly if you send money order?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

no idea ive always used a credit card... dont feel safe mailing in money


----------



## spida (Oct 2, 2008)

Ya, I'm kind of uneasy too, so I'm hoping a friend of mine with a card will go to a club and buy some seeds. Sorry K1, dont mean to hi-jack you. I had another question on a strain, so I'll direct this to you, as I don't want to continue hi-jacking it. I would love to see you grow this strain.  

Blue Mystic Marijuana Seeds

Any ideas about if this would be a good strain K1?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

haha i just bought those...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 2, 2008)

yeh im on the blue-purp kick myself. After i ordered the twilight seeds, i just got it in my head that i want me a sea of purp growin at once, so im bout to order blue mystic, blueberry, whiteberry(i know, not purp but oh well, lol), n im still lookin for some other nice lookin purp strains. 


So anyways, when your trackin your seeds, basically your sayin that usps says that the original poster is preparing the item for shipment until it reaches NY?? n then it takes a week to get to me from there? if so, then i can breathe a little easier cuz fuckin i bin worried that since it said the same thing for 2 days straight it fuckin got got. *relief*


----------



## spida (Oct 2, 2008)

Grow this.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol what is "this"?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2008)

Yo King if you've got that cool tube coming, then the 600w will kick ass! Your plants will be lovin all the light! It sounds like you have come from humble beginings, and stepped up to the plate quite well! GL with it all can't wait for more pics!


----------



## spida (Oct 2, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol what is "this"?


Umm, Look at the attachment, duh.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

NYCD? didnt know that was purple...


----------



## spida (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know and don't care. I found it somewhere, don't think its photoshopped, and if it was thats one energetic stoner , i'm too lazy to do that kind of work. I don't care what it is, but its some good lookin weed. haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

haha i wasnt trying to argue with you i just didnt know...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol sorry Spida, I didn't expand the pic before, didn't know that is had a name on the picture. Hell ya it looks good, i'm with you DK I didn't realize that NYDC was a purp. I know you can make many plant change some color with low temp stress, and low phosphates, but that is super purp!!! Are you growin it Spida, or jst find the pic, either way nice lookin shit!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeh thats some bomb ass lookin diesel. But i dont want diesel i want the ORIGINAL Chemdog. Diesel is offspring from chemdog, but that aint close enough, lol. 

MY FUCKIN SEEDS ARE STILL SAYIN THAT THE PACKAGE IS PREPARING TO BE SHIPPED FROM ITS ORIGINAL POST. Im gettin fuckin antsy man. I did EXPRESS mail - my shit shoulda almost been here by now no?? I got EVERYTHING comin man, i finished my complete growroom order last night, heres the last rundown for what i picked up, n i wont go on about it anymore untill it all comes, n ill let u all watch me set it up, lol.

I picked up:

600w HPS/MH electronic ballast system
Cooltube Reflector (6" by 19")
ELF filter
2x4x5 hydrohut
2 Canfans 4"
1 Vortex lookalike 6"
Honeywell 48" tower oscilating fan/ionizer with "breeze" speed n remote
4" ducting n Flanges n clamps
6" ducting n flanges n clamps

N fuckin 140 bucks worth of seeds that are pissing me the hell off...

So i got everything covered except bags, nutes, n some extra FF ocean forest. From there ill pick up a cloning box with humidity dome, temp gage, some more Ph test strips, plus ph up and ph down, Thermometer for the soil, n ummmmmm....fuck i cant think of anything else right now. I cant afford a fuckin 3way meter that tests for all deficiencies, so ill have to wing it there. But i should be okay i think with all this fuckin crap, lol. I spent a total of 430 bucks on EVERYTHING, except for all the little shit i gotta get at my local dro shop. I went bargain huntin for 3 weeks before i committed to get everything, n it was worth it IMO, even though im still waitin for it all to show up so i can see that i didnt order just a bunch of worthless bullshit, LOL.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

Well king it looks like you have all the bases pretty well cover man. Sucks the seeds are takin so long. Where did you order them from? Maybe I missed it earlier, but what strain did you decide on? 
Chemdog would be bad ass, its the mother of NYCD, and also the OG Kush from cali I believe, very similar stuff, just opposite coasts. I can't remember where on here, but I thought there was someone that was doing a chemdog grow journal!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah when did you order your seeds man? my first order from attitude took two weeks. and their tracking is shit it never updates use USPS.


----------



## spida (Oct 3, 2008)

Haha, I didn't mean to come off as snappy DK, I was just saying it.  Its like i don't care what kinda weed it is, im smokin it. hahaha. Nah It's not mine unfortunately I just found the pic.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah i ordered from Attitude, so im not stressin or nothin, its only been a week, i was just worried cuz the usps track n trace shit hasnt updated since attitude shipped my seeds out.

I ordered twilight feminized n bluecheese fem too. got those free g13 thai super skunks, but im not chancin havin males even sprouting next to these babies cuz i want these bitches to be pure lol. 

N fuckin the company i ordered my lights from on ebay is tryin to dick me around....tryin to say that the setup i ordered was a typo in their item description - fuckin 114 bucks +shipping for a complete 600w setup including the ballast was the description, but theyre tryin to say that it wasn't supposed to include the digi ballast. Hes tryin to haggle with me now, sayin that hes out of 600w digis n he wants to downgrade my order to a 400w system. fuck alla that shit, lol i aint lettin him try no punk ass bullshit with me, i cant afford it. I ordered the cooltube seperate cuz i was gettin 600w of power n i want as much lights on these plants as i can possibly get.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

Set him straight King!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

i think i did, lol. We got off the phone with him saying he would call me back in a couple of hours after he does his inventory and hell see what he can do for me. He told me not to leave any negative feedback on his ebay account until he calls me back, so hopefully hes gonna make good on his own mistake. it aint like i was threatenin him or nothin, just said that i was broke as fuck n the only reason i bought his fuckin system was because it was a good deal n included everything. I told himto gimme a refund n id go get the other system i saw for 40 bucks more, n he didnt wanna do that shit, so hopefully hes gonna make good on his advertising n ship out my fuckin light soon.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah king you gotta be careful with these people. But that's their job, they don't want you talking to ebay about them, so you gotta call their bluff. You should deff get either what you paid for, or all your money back. Hows the grow going?! Hook it up with the pics!
Oh, check out my box under construction if you want, link in sig.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

fuckit - i shoulda just posted it in here to begin with, lol everyones tellin me to just make my own, but nobody is answerin my question.

DripBucket6.2 Hydroponic System 6 Plant+ Control Bucket - eBay (item 110294896455 end time Oct-05-08 18:19:01 PDT)

This is the hydro system i was thinkin about buyin. Its not gonna take up TOO much space heightwise, and its for 6 plants. even though i wanned to grow 8-12 plants, i figure that with the dro system the plants will be bigger, and with bigger buds it would make up for the lack of plants i would have as opposed to growin in soil. Am i right in assuming this??

Also, my original question attached to this, would be is this system adequate for growing nice, big ass plants producing BIG nuggets?? 

N would the buds actually turn out bigger then they would if i were growin in FF with FF nutes??


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

DUDE...!!!!!

Buy a few buckets and throw in an airstone in each coupled to a big air pump and you got your DWC for way cheaper, less shipping...

You can even try to find the square buckets, as they would waste less floor space...

Just what I would do in that situation... and may yet end up going that route...

The tent I am getting is 48 wide x 48 tall x 20 deep , with the 600 that should be here anyday now... along with the 8" x 19" cool tube...

Hope this helps you save a buck...

Cheers ...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

gypsy, were gonna have pretty much the exact same grow goin on. Our dimensions are literally within inches of each others tents. Only my tent is 60" high. but same deep and same length almost. 

Ill tell u what well do man. Ill just stick to my soil for this grow, cuz id rather play it safe n grow with what i know with my good seeds, and experiment with dro when i move out in feb to a bigger space.

So what we could do is, me n you could grow the same amount of plants, me in soil, n you in dro - same lighting (600w HPS/MH with cooltube, comin by end of next week at the latest) , and same tent. 

We can see how we compare as far as difference in our plants at different stages. Not a competition, but more of an experiment. What strains are you growin?? n we can start on the same day germinating, and let it take off from there. It would be kinda cool havin someone doin the same grow as me with slightly different conditions, n we can pick each others brain n see whats workin out n whats not. U game??


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 3, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> fuckit - i shoulda just posted it in here to begin with, lol everyones tellin me to just make my own, but nobody is answerin my question.
> 
> DripBucket6.2 Hydroponic System 6 Plant+ Control Bucket - eBay (item 110294896455 end time Oct-05-08 18:19:01 PDT)
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

Hahahah... that's pretty good...

Well, I've got another 3 to 4 weeks to finish what I started...

And I am not going to have a 600 just laying around not being used...

So the current batch is about to have a light storm... lol...

but by the time these are done, my mom will be able to donate some clones, and they will go in to flowering right away, zero vegg... as soon as there are roots... 12/12...

as for strains...

I have a back alley, oldschool, been around forever, unknown Alaskan strain... seems like an even sativa/indica mix...

I also have 2 White Widow seedlings and 3 Juicy fruit seddlings along with 3 bagseedlings that have turned out quite indica'ish, with very broad leaves....

I've posted some pics on my journal...if you want to see what's going on...

As for the experiment, I can't see it quite working, but I will be glad to exchange notes...

But I think you should do at least one DWC, to learn and also to compare with the rest of your crop...

Dude, I'm telling you... it's easy...

Go check my food products... in tupperware containers... and the flowers in the ice bucket... not to speak of my miniatures.... easy dude...

Anyways.. best of luck...

and hit me back with some comments.... lol...

Peace..

Gypsy....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

its cool i still got about 5-6 weeks on my flowering bitches too, n im throwin them in my tent while i germ n veg my dankies for a few weeks in my original homebox. 

No worries tho gypsy, exchanging notes is always a good thing. I can still use all the help i can get, so dont think i wont be on here still everyday lookin like a fuckin deer in headlights askin for help, lol. N im on my way to your grow RIGHT the fuck now. Thanks man.

N Tigg - 

I definitely see where your comin from, n everyone else whos growin hydro. And believe me, i wanna "Move on up" to a Dwc or Ebb n Grow system, but right now i got another few months in this shithole im livin in, n then its off to rentin a house where i can blow out the brains of the basement, and deck the motherfucker out. I already got the dro systems picked out for the basement (either gonna spend the money on two of them Aeroflow 60/120 systems, or try to make a couple myself i think) , but ill be doing a smaller scale grow with hydroponics before i set anything like that up. My 600 will do the trick in makin my buds nice n swollen, n ill be happy as a pig in shit for now. 

BAH!!!! its like fuckin waitin for morning on xmas eve man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

Dude... I'm telling you... hydro is easier than soil...

easier to measure Ph...
easier to Measure PPM...
easier to flush if you fuck up...
easier to maintain healthy, by using inorganic nutes and a regular dose of H2O2... the only living being in your grow is the Cannabis plant....

Much cleaner and non inviting for a lot of pests...

I don't know... man..... maybe you should try one seed and see...

Just food for thought...

Gypsy...


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 3, 2008)

mate did u try that website i tried to send u? the room area calculator??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 3, 2008)

it didnt work. I tried to type in the web addy and it was invalid. No biggee though, i committed to the 600 n took counter measures for the heat, so ill just balance things out by growin a shitload of plants, lmao. 

N gypsy, damnit, lol, where were u when i was askin all over the forums for some advise on what to do??? could u do me a favor n hook me up with a link to some blueprints on how to make a one plant hydroponic bucket?? ill set one up for sure and grow one as an experiment with the rest of my dirtbags, lol. I just cant find any instructions on makin one grow bucket - i just got done tryin to look, n its all bullshit from what i can tell.


----------



## Tiggerisorangeandblack (Oct 3, 2008)

heres the site Grow Room Tools
and pick the 1st site..


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

So King have you heard back from the lighting fucker?! Just curious, to hear what he had to say. I really want to make the step to hydro for my next grow, but it is intimadating! At least to me it is, I've had good success with soil, and it really seems like hydro is much more detailed, but I definitely see the overall benefit! So how are those girls looking?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 3, 2008)

OK dude ... here we go...

I guess a good type of container would be on of those rubbermaid tubs made for a loaf of bread... have you seen those??? you can find them at WM... You can stand it on end and have a deep container for your roots...

or any type of container with a lid and cut a whole on the lid...

Get a piece of foam and cut to fit snugly in the hole...

Slice the foam vertically so you can put your seedling in, with the little root hanging out the bottom...

Put an airstone connected to a pump... the bigger the better...

While you are at the pet shop, get a Ph test kit... (later on you will want a PPM meter to accurately dose the nutes...) but I just use 1/4 strength to make sure I don't burn them... since I don't have one yet...

Keep the Ph around 5.8...

Keep the res temp around 58 to 60...

and the plants around 70...

If you use the set up for clones, make sure to put the airpump on a timer.... let ir stop and "dry" the stems for 5 min every 30 min or so.. but experiment... no rule... everybody says something diff.

Hit me up with some questions...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 4, 2008)

Now i REALLY dont know what the fuck to do, lol. I went to Home depot by where i live to pick up some equipment to make my own hydro bucket for 1 plant to do my experiment on dro vs soil.I went into the home gardening department and they were fuckin selling waterfarm individual plant setups for 15 bucks!!!! the six gallon bucket ones, with the 4 gallon res and 2 gallons worth of space for the net pot n hydroton. Its even got a drip ring around the lip of the bucket. 

its the EXACT same thing as this package sold right here:

1 WATER FARM COMPLETE HYDROPONIC SYSTEM FREE SHIP! - eBay (item 320113397806 end time Nov-01-08 22:22:18 PDT)

So now lookin at all the shit i have to buy, which would run me a little over 20 bucks for everything from airstone to pump n piping n alla that, Vs pickin this thing up for 15 bucks, i think i might just go prefabbed and then on my next grow just make another 5 or 6 the same way the prefabbed one is made. BAH! oooooor i might just buy one and get the equipment anyways, and make one on my own still - so that way i have two of them, and can not only experiment on soil vs dro, but also can do home made vs pre fabbed.

there are so many god damn options!!! lol - im surprised jorge cervantes head didnt fuckin explode before he became a master grower, cuz mine almost fuckin did, thats for sure


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 4, 2008)

$15 bucks sounds like one hell of a deal. I bet it would end up costing almost that to build one with the drip ring and all. Does it come with the hydroton?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 4, 2008)

yup. Hydroton too. They got flora nutrients right next to the box, but im either gonna pick up AN nutes or FF hydro nutes for this (probably FF though cuz ill be using FF for the soil, and all i would have to do is pick up one extra bottle to accomodate hydroponics. All the other FF nutes that are sold are water soluble so theyll work well with hydro and soil. I think its the GrowBig thats the one i have to get seperate for hydro). Anyways, its lookin good, and im goin back up there today to pick up the waterfarm and the equipment to make another one on my own. So this grow comin up is gonna be fuckin FUN man, i cant wait. Now if my seeds would just fuckin get here, id be sweet, lol. Id hate it if they didnt come n i had to get a PO box n order them shits all over again man. 


Anyways, about my current grow - ill have pics tomorrow for everyone. Im tryin to let the nugs grow as much as possible before i give updates, that way you can actually SEE the difference. Theres new veg growth almost everyday, but the buds are producing kinda slow. Cant wait to throw them under an HID to finish them up, n actually SEE what the difference is, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 4, 2008)

ok, i got a bunch of pics of the buds starting to develop down the branches, and how they are gonna end up filling in (i think, lol). 

Theres alot of pics so bare with me here:

































































































I hope this gives you an idea of how they will turn out. Im gonna do this for another week or two, and then im not gonna post any more pics until the day before harvest so i dont give away my harvest time until its too late, lol. So maybe ill do one more in 2 or 3 weeks, n then ill just do a regular post here n there, but i aint gonna give away too much.

Enjoy!!
-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 4, 2008)

WoW!!!!!

Beautiful.... !!!!

Good Job Man...!!!!

Oh!... and...

Just remember... sometimes... less is more... hehehe....

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks yo, n i know - i go crazy when i bust out the camera. Im kind of obsessed with this shit now. I feel like a fuckin crazy person or somethin


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 5, 2008)

My seeds have passed Customs and arrived in NY on Oct 1st. They shouldbe here within the next 2 days cuz i ordered them express. Now all i need to do is wait for my lights to show up, which will be by friday, and i can get the damn thing started right


----------



## spida (Oct 5, 2008)

hahah. Sounds great man. What kind of seeds, and what kind of lights? I'll love to see what your new set-up looks like.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 5, 2008)

Twilight purps n some bluecheese are gonna be here by tomorrow, but i ordered some BB, whiteberry, purple wreck, n purple power, all feminized just yesterday. im movin out in feb so im stockpiling seeds for the move so i can get a nice big grow on as soon as im settled in. But for now im gonna grow the twlight n bluecheese. 

The lighting is still a fuckin mystery though. I gotta wait til tomorrow to talk with the dickhead that i ordered my 600w setup from, cuz he misposted the ad he put up on ebay n said that a 600w digi ballast was included with the kit, but it wasnt supposed to be - so now i gotta talk to him tomorrow n hell either refund me, give up the ballast for an extra 30 bucks, or try n talk me into settling for a 400w setup. I aint settlin for the smaller setup, so its either the ballast for 30 or a refund for me, in which case ill have to shell out an extra 70 bucks to get the same system from someone else. 

Either way, i got my cooltube in the mail yesterday, and my tent, exhaust/intake fans, filter, and vortex will all be here by tuesday at the latest, and as soon as my light gets here by the end of this week ill set everything up and take pics of evrything.

cross your fuckin fingers for me kids, this orderin shit offa ebay stuff is fuckin nerve racking.


----------



## spida (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like your moving WAY up from your cardboard box. Haha. Good luck man. May I suggest cloning a mother, and doing a SOG?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah bit of an upgrade huh? haha. but yeah fuck ebay dude i bought a new LCD screen for my laptop when i broke it, when i got the screen it didnt work at all. it was cracked on the inside and the light didnt even work. when i emailed the dude i bought it from he refused to give me a refund and said "i never said in the description that it was working so you should have read that" what kind of bullshit is that? so yeah... fuck ebay


----------



## spida (Oct 5, 2008)

That is hella fucked up. It ruins it for the people actually trying to sell good stuff, and for the people trying to buy some cheaper stuff. You should assume that its working if they are selling it unless it says broken.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 5, 2008)

i buy shit offa ebay all the time, n u just gotta be careful who your buyin off of. Most of the time i buy items that come from people who have an online ebay store, so you know they are at least semi-proffesional. Second, you need to look at their feedback rating. Never fuck with anyone who has less than a 95% positive feedback rating, cuz those are the people who fuck around with shit like sellin broken equipment n doin you dirty like they did to you. 


The dude im buyin the lights from is an idiot for sure, but at least hes bein nice about it. He admits that its his fault, n after i laid a guilt trip on his ass for makin me waste my money, he basically gave in n said that after he talks to his boss he can hook up a good deal for me to make shit right. I mean, i got the reflector, the bulbs, the cord+bulb fixture, hanger, and free timer for 114 bucks. N hes gonna gimme the 600w digital ballast for an extra 30 bucks hopefully. now THATS what i call makin shit right. Worst comes to worst, he might try to sell me on settling for a 400w system, but i would rather have his ass refund my money if thats the case. I just want this shit resolved by tomorrow so i can get my fuckin light, throw my females in the tent that are already flowering, n use my cardboard growroom to germ n veg my good seeds. Is that too much to ask? K1Ng5p4d3 says NO man, it aint.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

damn glad to hear you get decent ebay experiences, he's trying to make it right.
Too many scammers on ebay.


----------



## spida (Oct 5, 2008)

That sounds cool k1. I think you should just build a small veg cab for your clones/vegging/etc


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah thats cool that dude is tryin to work shit out with you. the dude that screwed me was basically like no you cant have your money back and theres nothing you can do about it...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats what my current box will be for bro. Right now i got my plants that are just over 3 weeks into flowering in there. Once i set up my tent, ill throw those plants into the tent, and then wait a week or so, and germ my kill seeds, and start vegging them in my original box, with CFLs. I was thinkin about getting another 600w ballast, and hookin up my 600 MH bulb into my ghetto box instead of usin the CFLs for vegging, after the first 2 or 3 weeks. Its a toss up though, my plants did pretty well under the CFL lights last time, so maybe ill just keep it the same, and then whenever my current girls are done, ill throw my kill plants into the tent under the MH for another week or two to bulk them bitches up a lil bit, n then start flowering under the HPS. I dunno, theres alotta different shit i can do. 

As far as growing out a mother, and cloning her goes, i am definitely gonna do that, but not until i move. Moving a 4 ft tall mother plant out of my apartment and into a house miles away is kinda sketchy in my book. I figgur i have time between now n february to do one more soil grow, and two more hydro grows. I have a one plant waterfarm drip bucket, so im gonna grow one plant in there, and clone her, n grow another one. But as for the rest of them, i think one more soil grow is all im gonna have time for.


Under MH and HPS lights, how long total from seed to harvest does it take would you say? two months? three?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey man, they are lookin good! Sounds like everything is finally working itself out, and like you've got some big plans for between now and feb. Under the hid lights, they will grow much better, and faster, but total time all depends on how long you veg them for. If you went right to 12/12 from clone, then your looking at the full bloom time for that plant + prolly 1-2 weeks for the plants to actually convert to blooming. If your strains have a 60 day bloom, then your at just over 2 months. Any time you veg for in addition to that will just add that amount of time to your plants. Thats if everything goes just as planned, and nothing slows down growth.(stress) 2 weeks veg + change over + bloom = about 3 months.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on how long you veg and how long the specific strain takes to flower... usually it will take around 3 months, some you can do in 2 others might take 4 haha


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeh the strains i chose actually all say on the pack that the max bloom time is somethin like 6-10 weeks, so im good. No stress here, just sittin back, relaxin n waitin for the rest of my shit to arrive. Woke up this mornin and got my seeds, a couple hours later got my carbon filter and fans, tomorrow i get another fan, the next day my tent will be here, and by saturday ill have my lights n ill set up my drip bucket n everything else, n start germin after i hit the dro shop for ducting, growbags, flanges, and a complete line of FF nutes for dro n soil. I think the only thing i have to get thats different is the growbig -they have two types one for dro n one for soil.

So ill get the 2 growbigs, the big bloom, n i already got the tiger bloom. plus ill pick up the Open Sesame, ChaChing, andBeastie Bloomz solubles too, just to beef up my arsenal a little bit. After that im alllllllllllllllllllllllll good. 


O btw, lol - fuckin when i opened up my package n got to my seeds, the big bhudda breeders pack for my blue cheese was all pushed in. One of the seeds was a little cracked, so i shook off all the debris and am germing it now to see if it was fucked or not. Hopefully its not, and ill have a head start on one of theplants. We shall see.....a seed isn't fucked if a little transparent part of the outer shell is broken off right? not the shell of the seed itself, but a little clear flake, it almost looked like dead skin. I should be cool right???


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

glad too see you got ya seeds


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweeeet....!!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

idk about that seed germ her and see


----------



## spida (Oct 6, 2008)

If CFL's work fine, stick with em. Save money on your electric bill. Bummer mane comes into another post that I've enjoyed.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

Please spida I ain't even in the mood, you want me to stop posting? Done.

Peace. Ite K1ing


----------



## spida (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay if your gonna be nice, I'm fine.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet you got your genetics!! props man, one step down, a few more to go! You talk to ebay bay today?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 6, 2008)

CMON FELLAS, LETS ALL FUCKIN GET ALONG HERE!!! Aint no need to stress out, were all brothers in one sense or another, so chill the fuck out, burn one, n be civil, lol.

N yeh, i got that bitch in a soaked paper towel, chillin in a mini rubbermaid box with the lid off, n its sittin on top of my cable box. Nice n warm 
So with what ive heard about Bluecheese bein real good about the taproot comin through within 24 hours, hopefully well know whats good tomorrow afternoon. N then ill plant that fucker n make magic happen.

N yeah i talked to dickhead from ebay. He tried to shkeeve me down to settlin for either a 400w setup again, or payin an extra 100 bucks for the ballast again. I told him all i had was 30 bucks extra, and it was his fuckin fault im broke now, cuz i thought i was gettin a good deal so i spent the rest of my cash on other equipment. Well the dude was from BC, n his boss actually ended up bein a pretty nice guy. Told me he was losin ten bucks by hookin me up, but he said hed do it for the repeat bizness. So my lights shipped out today, n should be here 5-7 biznizz days.

Bah, i aint leavin no real good feedback though, it was kind of a bitch talkin to the bosses middleman. Just like every other middleman on the face of the earth. Always tryin to make a buck offa that ass, n sayin whatever the fuck it takes to make it too


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2008)

SWEET your gettin the light!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 6, 2008)

yup yup. fuckin bastards cant play me. Im the fuckin K1Ng.


----------



## spida (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that was nice of him K1. Because most buisness' won't give up 10 bucks for free. It was a hassle to do that, but it still worked out.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 6, 2008)

Good shit man you gotta give them what for or they will bend your ass over with no lube.

Cant wait to see it all set up.


----------



## codemanpoop (Oct 7, 2008)

how long you got left till harvest?
nice grow dude, how many times did you top corky?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 7, 2008)

i topped corky like 3 times i think. N shes actually lookin a LOT more sophisticated lately, cuz shes gettin pissed that i aint takin pics of her, so i think she got a makeover when i wasnt lookin. Shes fillin out nicely n ill take some pics today for sure. I got about 4-5 more weeks of flowering, maybe 6 if i wanna leave the nugs for a different effect on the head. Well see. 

N yeah i know man, you gotta be firm with fuckin salesmen, or theyll walk all over you. I hate to say it, but i worked for MCI telemarketing for the longest time as a salesman on the phones, n when it comes to doin business with somebody over the phone, you gotta be strong to the point of threatenin to take your biz away from them, and leavin bad feedback for them for everyone to see, or theyll try to squeeze every single last fuckin buck outta your ass, lol. I was happy to fork over the extra lil money for the ballast. I saved myself a SHITLOAD of money man. a normal 600watt system would run around 275 - 300 bucks, n thats LOWBALLIN it. i paid way under 200 for it man. 

If anyone else wants to get a good deal from them, the name of the ebay store is PowerKingShop. Just go onto ebay n search up 400watt HPS MH n like 50 items from their store will show up. They have alot of good deals, but loook for the typos in the deals, theyll have no choice but to honor them to some extent, and youll end up with a deal on a system n save your ass at least 100 bucks.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

heres ya some orange bud kingman


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 7, 2008)

ive seen ALOT of pics of that grow bro, is that yours?? how many plants n what u growin them in?? I even seen those pics on google when i googled "fat colas", or some shit like that, lol. N its beautiful btw, i would love to get some tops like that. Im keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## asher187 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice grow Kingspade, how far into flower were your girls in the last set of pictures?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 7, 2008)

the beginning of 3 wks. Im bout to post up some more pics in about a half hour


----------



## spida (Oct 7, 2008)

Yayy! Can't wait. Haha.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> ive seen ALOT of pics of that grow bro, is that yours?? how many plants n what u growin them in?? I even seen those pics on google when i googled "fat colas", or some shit like that, lol. N its beautiful btw, i would love to get some tops like that. Im keepin my fingers crossed


 Thanx ,,,, but i never posted it nowhere but in my journaI,, guess some body got ahoId of it. dont know if thats good or bad,haha, good Iuk on your grow man , i'II be tuning into your stuff, chk it out.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks guys. I took new pics, but i didnt get them uploaded yet gimme about ten minutes n ill hook it up. I even took pics of corkys slow ass, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 7, 2008)

OK Pics as promised:

ill start with DeLyLah - chose to name her cuz its all part of lovin your plants i spose, lol.

























- No REAL HUGE changes - the buds are gettin bigger n fillin out more, n ill hook up some detailed pics in a week or so when its worth it, lol.

N now, heres corky makin her first appearence since her showin her coochie to the masses:





































- i thought for a minute that this was a hermie, but then i remembered what my male plant turned out lookin like, and it just turns out that those are new branches tryin to form, Least i think so. If it IS a hermie can someone please fill me in on that lil tidbit, cuz i would hate to pollenate DeLyLah, i want some sensi for my first harvest.

enjoy!!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

not a hermie at all.
she's really packing hairs on her.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 7, 2008)

shes startin to man. Im pissed though cuz shes fuckin like two WEEKS behind my big girl, as far as progression, even though they are the same age. I dont fuckin get it. im gonna have to end up harvestin my big girl, n then wait two fuckin weeks to harvest the retard. Bah fuckit, it dont matter - for the first two months im gonna be using my tent for strictly flowering anyways, so it dont matter, ill let her sit with some Elite plants for a lil while, lol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

ns pIants ,gonna be reaI resin makers.gd.jo. very heaIthy Iooking.


----------



## spida (Oct 7, 2008)

Will increasing the light tremendously half way through flower, couldn't that cause hermies, if it isn't used to that amount of light and gets stressed or is that fine?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

well my last plant i flowered the first half with CFLs and the second half with HPS and she turned out fine...


----------



## spida (Oct 7, 2008)

Ohh, I just didn't know if it would be too much shock. Thanks DK for letting me know that.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

Spida, I would do what I am gonna do when my 600 HPS gets here (anyday now...)...

Put it up high and slowly work it down...

let the plants get a taste of it from far first... then get it closer...

That is also a good way to see when it is too close.... bring it down till you see they don't like it and then bump it up a notch...

Just my thoughts....

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 8, 2008)

thats great advise guys. thanks seriously, i was gonna put the light right up as close to the plants as i could get the motherfucker, but i was gonna wait tili had my cooltube all setup too though. Now ill probably start them withthe batwing reflector, but put it up as high as itll go in the tent. 

Ill have everything i need to setup my cooltube by the beginning of next week, so ill try movin them closer once i do that. I keep on forgetting the little shit, lol. I gotta head up to the hydro shop today n pick up ducting, n flanges. 

N nutes,
N growbags,
n Plugs,
n a Cloning tray
n a Heating pad, 
N some other shit i cant remember.

Maybe ill pick up some FF big n chunky perlite too, to put in the bottoms of my pots....


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Spade, everything looks good. I think that even though they are the same age, Corky may have gotten stressed from something that didn't happen to Delylah. The stress probably stopped corky's growth, so now however much time it took her to recover is how much she's behind.


----------



## spida (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for answering my questions guys. K1 take some pictures of your tent, I wanna see it.  Haha


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like things are coming along swimmingly KING. The kids look great, buds are fillin in nicly on them. Have we discussed SCROG, I read a thread on here a couple days ago, the guy outlined his scrog grow, He got 10.5 oz dry from one plant in a 4x4 area!!! The way you grew these is much like that, with out the netting. Just a thought after I read it!


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 8, 2008)

nice use of that closet space and i see you like bondage ... looks like its paying off.gonna be some nice buds


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 8, 2008)

im loving the closet set up! kinda like mine but im using LED's more pics


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

oooooooh yeah im hella into S&M when my bitches r involved, lol. but i think this time around, im gonna have to do shit a little different. I have mad space, and im gonna be using premium equipment (i hope its fuckin premium). 

So im about to snap a couple off of my closet now that its cleaned out. Its just my tent, and my old grow box. One room for veg, one for flowering. So bare with me.. By the way, my tent is baren right now, im waiting on lights, one more fan, n a couple little things to show up in the mail over the next week, so ill just let u look at my apparatus n as things show up, ill hook that shit up for you guys. gimme ten.


----------



## stillhigh (Oct 9, 2008)

whats the reason for the strings i dont know that trick then again i dont know shit lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, i cleared out my closet completely, and threw all the non important shit into a different closet. This closet is for my grow now, lol. So like i said, its completely empty, but by the beginning of next week ill have almost everything i need to get goin, n ill start germing by monday or tuesday, as soon as i can get my girls out of the old grow box, n move some new ones in. the old girls will go into the tent to get some HID love for the last 4-5 weeks of flowering, and my blue cheese n twilight will get a nice cfl bath for a few weeks in the process.

so heres the closet, and ill be making changes to the setup in there, so bare with me:







So, over the next couple days ill hook it up with some pics of how construction is goin. I popped the doors off for you guys to see ive taken up every bit of space in the closet except for about 2 or 3 feet. When i pop the doors back on, theres locks on them, and its pretty secure. But as far as air gettin through the closet so nothin suffocates or anything, i got that covered too. Youll see, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

stillhigh said:


> whats the reason for the strings i dont know that trick then again i dont know shit lol


 
I used string to tie down the branches to keep the plants nice n short. If ida left them untied the heights would have been somethin like 1 foot and 7 inches, and 1 foot 6 inches - or somethin close to that. Tying the branches down, the height is 9 inches, n 11 inches. maximizing space when you dont have much - thats pretty much the best method.


----------



## stillhigh (Oct 9, 2008)

sound good to me good wrk and the plants as i can see the leaves look to be crystallizing good shit what r they


----------



## stillhigh (Oct 9, 2008)

is that a grow tent if so how do they wrk and r they wrth the money cause i was thinking bout that idea


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

u know what, ill even take some pics of my Dlylah right now too, cuz shes changed a lil bit since u last saw her. Shes fillin out real nice (well startin to anyways) - ill be right back


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

Is that a homebox or hydro hut?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

looks like a homebox... small maybe?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2008)

You can trim and tie down the branches to keep the plants smaller, and increase the number of budding sites.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2008)

lol I guess I was late with that post, my page wasn't updated.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

homebox mini - 2x4x5. Sorry for takin so long fellas. Im about to upload some quick pics of dlylah just so yall can see how the buds are fillin in. N i havent used the tent yet, im just gettin around to outfitting it now. The last thing thats gonna comein the mail is my lights, which willbe here by monday. So ill have the complete setup done by tuesday, n all ill need to grab after that is a Ph meter n Thermometer. Im tired of usin strips.

Anyways, lemme upload my pics n ill be right back.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

bagseed ,bagseed, n more bagseed....
































enjoy!!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2008)

Is that your closet door? Your girl's lookin nice King.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeh, i did that shit when i was 22 or somethin. I bin livin here for too fuckin long - walls tend to close in on your when your in a small ass apartment, hehe.

Anyways, fuckin went back to the dro shop today - picked up some grow big for hydro and for soil, big bloom, and some more tiger bloom - also looked inside my drip bucket box n seen i had a complete flora nutrient set - micronutrients, grow n bloom. Also picked up some root gel for clones, along with ducting, flanges, and a mini greenhouse for seedlings. I got my lights on the way, should have that by monday at the latest, and all ill be waitin on is my vortex imitation fan which pushes 540 cfm - to cool my light, and to pull my filter exhaust too. Im usin one fan for the filter and to cool the lights cuz im limited in exhaust holes cuz its in my closet, and the back two 4" holes are blocked.

So what im gonna do, is hook up my filter, and from there 4" ducting - n then im hookin up a reducer into the 4" ducting, and on the bigger end of the reducer im hookin in my fan. Then, some 6" ducting, and then ill run that through my cooltube, and out the other side, to the 6" hole in my tent. N for air intake, i have two small 80 cfm 4" fans, that im gonna hook up somewhere, lol. But thats it for lighting n ventilation. Other than a 42" tower thinfan/ionizer i ordered from Amazon.com. Everything is comin together, i just wish i had bought shit straight up without havin to order online. I feel like a dick now, cuz 
when i went to my dro shop, they had a slightly used 1000 watt HPS MH hydrofarm air cooled lighting system - they had in it the one MH bulb that was the size of a football. I fuckin love lookin at those things, lol. Anyways, they were sellin the WHOLE system slightly used for $199. i ended up payin 20 bucks less than that for my NEW 600w system complete with the cooltube, but oh fuckin well. Still happy with that shit.

So, basically, ill either do one of two things here for my journal purposes. Ill either take pics as im settin shit up, so you can see how i did it, or ill just set it up n take a pic of the final product before i hook up my plants in there. Probably the 2nd option cuz its a bitch to do everything, stop take pics, n go back to work. I just dont know how long i should be waiting to start germing my other seeds, its botherin the piss outta me, lol - I WANNA START FUCKIN GROWING MY GOOD SHIT GOD DAMNIT!!!!


n also, the one seed that i planted to see if it was a bad seed cuz the breeders blue cheese pack was damaged, is taking root in soil, but its still two inches below the surface. I checked it out, and the head is bent down slightly, and the seed shell is stuck on the head. Isnt it supposed to have popped off of it by now?? n if so, how do i pop it off for her? i dont wanna hurt her - should i just wait until it breaks surface, n then if its still on, try to do somethin??

bah, i dont fuckin know. All i know is i dont give a fuck if it takes two weeks to sprout, im leavin that fucker in there, n takin care of it like im growin diamonds in this bitch. Itll sprout, or ima set the fuckin pot on fire god damnit.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 9, 2008)

hey man, just bring the cam with you while you workn . . takes like 5 seconds .. take a pic or 2
i've been germin mad seeds now(just not had any real size plants yet)
but a few have had the case still on them as they came up ... just dont force it off wait until you can just lift it off when it is above ground


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

ok, so i washed out my waterfarm drip system, and am getting it ready for when i use it. I filled it til the line on the tube on the side, and set everything up - gave the hydroton a rinse, put it in, and turned her on, n now shes drippin. My question is this - once i put the seedling in there, do i run the drip 24/7? it doesn't look like its gonna get a whole lot of water in the middle of the bucket, and im a little skeptical about that. Also, the holes in the bottom of the bucket almost looked DIY, and im thinkin about puttin a shitload more holes in there too. 


Im usin rockwool for the seedling once i germ her, so is running the pump 24/7 a good idea?? also, should i get an airstone for the rez??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 9, 2008)

n good lookin out weedman. 

- i shoulda fuckin made myself a flood n drain bucket, but there aint enough room in my tent to do all that. Is this bucket all its cracked up to be??


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 9, 2008)

.. i went back i saw the tent .. looks nice ! got some more height in there ..
i been thinkn about that huge table i brought into my room and built the room around it ... it wont come out unless i take the room somewhat apart.
so when my plants get big im gonna router out the middle of the table and drop it down 2 feet or so.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2008)

nice Iookin pIants dude , it Iooks Iike its just waitin to take off..


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Im usin rockwool for the seedling once i germ her, so is running the pump 24/7 a good idea?? also, should i get an airstone for the rez??


The rock will be good for a day at a time till the roots start to come out of it. From there I haven't grown in only Hydroton, but I think you run it in long intervals with short breaks.

As for the air stone the most defiantly.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think the hydroton holds much water, so you have to run the pumps for longer periods of time. Thats y it just the drip coming out, so it doesn't over water them. Is it getting any water in the middle of the pot, that would be my main worry, that the seedling might not get enough water until the roots get bigger.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 10, 2008)

I got me a new cardboard box K1ng... not as nice as yours... but it's mine... all mine... my precious...


----------



## Soloman (Oct 10, 2008)

Good shit K1ng. I've been lurking around for awhile and have to say thanks for getting me into bondage! I was updating my grow regularly until poking around here led me to believe I had a male...

I was super depressed and had faith... and it turns out that a lot of people have no idea what they are talking about. It's a girl! I love my new HPS... you will resent wasting all your time with cfls, I do. 

I started LSTing my girl and it is a bush. I like it so much I might start tying up the gf! (J/K... But seriously...) That plus the HPS has made it super good looking. I will actually update again soon...

Just wanted to say good job and good luck!

Back to lurking...

-Solo-Man-


----------



## spida (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey k1, I got my supplies.  Going to wait til monday to build my box, but I have everything. My seeds are almost done germing. Going to plant tommorrow, and just start them out of the box. Got a shitload of stuff though, so i'm going to start my grow journal in a few minutes, even though its a little early. Check it out, should be in my sig soon.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 10, 2008)

spida said:


> Check it out, should be in my sig soon.


I guess it's not soon enough... lol...

I wanna check it out, when you post it...

Hey K1ng... what's up?

Just strolling by,  taking a break from wiring fans, thermostats and timers...

Catch you later man...

Gypsy...


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

raiderman said:


> nice Iookin pIants dude , it Iooks Iike its just waitin to take off..


X2! looking great! + rep


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 10, 2008)

ill check u out spida, post that link up soon!!

N not shit gypsie, just twiddlin my fuckin thumbs waitin for my lights, lol thats all im waitin on n then i can start germin - its fuckin mind numbing. 

N btw, i decided im gonna do 4 strains this grow - probably 8 plants, but maybe 10, depends on how froggy im feelin.

Gonna do White Berry, Northern Soul in my hydro setup cuz its a sativa n im curious to see how itll do it some dro, n my Twilight n Blue Cheese. I got in on the free offer over at attitude, n im glad i waited. They changed up the free seeds from Thai Super SKunk to Power Skunk, so now ill have 5 seeds of both that im keepin in a baggie fulla banana peels for a couple months, to see if they feminize. paid about 12 bucks - seeds were free, 12 bucks for shipping. I called n ordered over the phone cuz i was kinda put off by the website bein changed. PLayed it safe n called up, n didnt opt for the tshirt this time, but the dude told me the stealth would be cool, n he garunteed the delivery. Nice guy too, lol.

N Dank, thanks for the props man, be sure to keep your eyes peeled. I might just start my new grow in this journal, but i might make another one n keep this one goin too, since i got two plants still flowering from this grow. Im gettin impatient now though, lol everyday my buds are filling in more n more, n it sucks that i kept them so small, cuz now its lookin like i might get like a 1/4 to a 1/2 oz per plant. 

I know that aint TOO bad, but i want fuckin YIELDS man - i guess i cant ask for more than just success in general for a first grow though, eh?


Anyways, ill take some more pics in a day or two, im on the hunt. Makin sure that im not forgetting anything - got me a ph-moisture-temp meter for soil (just the metal rod with the green box on top), and im bidding on a truncheon in ebay, so hopefully ill get that shit for the cheap. Other than that, im pretty sure i got everything i need to do the damn thing.

wish me luck,

-K1.


----------



## spida (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, it should be in my sig, but if anyone can help me to edit the signature to make the link right, please PM me.  Thanks. Here it is just incase. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/118912-spidas-micro-grow.html#post1449490


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok so King your talkin about wanting yields, and I know I mentioned the SCROG thread, earlier but I never posted the link. 10.5 oz dry sold me on the technique, and I know you like bondage. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90011-4x4-600w-scrog-3rd-wk.html might be a great way to maximize you yield, set up a net part way up you tent, it would also help prevent them from getting to tall for you tent. Didn't you way that your tent was 2x4x5, I don't think I would try to cram 10 plant, 8 would give you 1 per sq ft, which is always a good number to go by. If you Scroged it, I'd say do 4 plants, save some of your good seeds(you can always clone later) and prolly get a huge yield!!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 11, 2008)

lol, im also gonna blow the brains outa my original growbox, and spring for the extra cash to buy me another ballast so i can run my MH in one box n a HPS in another. I already got a cooltube, and the lights that are on the way come with a batwing. The reason im gonna do this is because i can run the MH in the small box for a couple weeks, and then put another HPs bulb in there, and lollipop all my clones. N yeh, im probably gonna do more like 9 plants - im gonna do 1 Northern Soul in my hydro setup(my only sativa dominant strain), n then im gonna set up the other strains in dirt. ill be growin each strain i have that im not savin for my big grow, except for my freebies cuz their not feminized(even though ive had the Super SKunk seeds in banana peels for the last week, im not gonna grow them out yet.) . Gonna do 2 White Berry, 3 Twilight, n 3 Bluecheese in soil. I already did the measurements, and im pretty sure ill be alright. 


N i do wanna do the ScrOG, but i dont know how well a sativa would fare with a screen over her, yaknow? Does anyone have experience doin a Screen Of Green with sativas??


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2008)

Seems to me that all you would have to do is train her, like you have yours. Maybe top it a couple more times, to keep the height down, and keep bending down the branches to keep it under the screen. Top it 2-3 times early so it starts out smaller, and bushier. I don't know, just seems it should learn a thing or two from getting tied up lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah, dont get me wrong, im more than happy with the way shit is developing right now with my girls, but i wanna try somethin different for the next one. I guess my only complaint is that the plant is maybe TOO small, yaknow? if ida let them go without tying them up so MUCH, maybe ida gotta a bigger yield outta them. Ill definitely top them all at least one time, but that might be it. This is all me experimenting for now, trying to find my way for when i get serious with this shit. I want to have them grow to be a couple feet tall even WITH them tied down, so maybe there will be more budsites for the plant to develop. With the plants i have now, they have plenty of sites, but i think that my girls might be a little ass bit underdeveloped. The ones ill have in the tent im gonna grow out, but their clones are gonna get lollipopped, so they all grow short as shit, but with one beefy cola. N next grow im probably gonna try somethin different, until i find the way that works best for me. 

Its just interesting to see all the different ways that you can force a plant to form. Tying it down is gonna be something i always do, to make the plants bush out more than just grow vertically, but i need to find some type of happy medium where i can get both height and bushiness.


----------



## spida (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey k1 where did you get your seeds? it seems like you have just one here of this strain, then 2 of such and such strain, etc. Did you order from a site that you could just pick and choose down to the single seed?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

grow them bigger K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 11, 2008)

lol thanks mane, hehe im gonna bro. 

N yeah, i got my seeds from attitude - but when i get my seeds i get 5 seed breeders packs, but every now n then i grab a couple of pick n mix. Ive spent alotta cash in the last month n a half on seeds cuz im stockpiling. I cant decide what i wanna grow, so i just said fuckit im gonna grow 4 different strains, lol. I get a 5 pack rather than doin 1 or 2 of the pick n mix, that way i can grow 2 seeds, n keep clonin them for a couple grows, and if i like them, but wanna grow somethin else for a while, ill have 3 more seeds i can grow a year or two down the road. You never know when this whole gettin seeds from over the pond shit will get shut down man, i say get them while u can. N if it becomes easier, more power to us, but i would rather be safe with 100 different strains of dank, if seedbanks get shutdown and everyone is stuck with growin schwag from mexico or some shit, lol.

The only seeds i didnt order from the Tude was just at the beginning of this week. I ordered a tenpack of some Chemdawg D from BCBudDepot.com . its the only site where i could find anything close to the original Chemdawg, so i picked that shit up while i could afford to. N when the original Chemdawg comes out (which from what i heard Greenhouse seeds is gonna have the strain before xmas), then ill have the OG chemdawg, Plus ill have the remix. Chemdawg D is basically OG Kush xd with NYC Diesel. Chemdawg is OG Kush's mamma, n NYC Diesel was the actual Chemdawg strain, given to some growers in NYC, who renamed it, and fucked with the breeding to make it a little different. So both strains came from Chemdawg, they just recrossed them, and i guess so far its the closest thing to the original because it holds most of the original phenotypes from the OG Chemdawg.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so King your talkin about wanting yields, and I know I mentioned the SCROG thread, earlier but I never posted the link. 10.5 oz dry sold me on the technique, and I know you like bondage. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90011-4x4-600w-scrog-3rd-wk.html might be a great way to maximize you yield, set up a net part way up you tent, it would also help prevent them from getting to tall for you tent. Didn't you way that your tent was 2x4x5, I don't think I would try to cram 10 plant, 8 would give you 1 per sq ft, which is always a good number to go by. If you Scroged it, I'd say do 4 plants, save some of your good seeds(you can always clone later) and prolly get a huge yield!!!!


i just checked out that thread a few minutes ago. I cant fuckin believe that was from one plant man. this really makes me think about shit alot harder, lol. But i gotta decide what the fuck to do though man. I cant keep on changin my mind, cuz i got all my equipment bought already, n all i need to do is wait for my lights and its on. So i dont know, maybe ill get the screen eventually, and once they hit like the 2 foot mark ill throw a screen at 3feet and let them poke through like that. I dont fuckin know mannnnnnn, lol. this shit is frustrating. Too many options. 

N my seedling looks like shit so far. I peeled the membrane off of the top, cuz the seed was still on the top of the sprout once it busted through the soil, but it was just hangin there so i gently took it off, but the membrane from the inside of the seed was still wrapped around the top of it, it looked like a really big pinhead. The milk leaves were still wrapped up in it, in fetal position. So i did what i thought was best, i took really small tweezers, and a pin, n i gently took the membrane off, and let the milk leaves spread, and green up. But they didnt really green up. They are still white, but the tips are brown n sickly lookin. Kinda worried about that shit. I hope i didnt just waste a seed by fuckin with it too much...


----------



## spida (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey k1, there are 10 free seeds offer without purchase on attitude that I just saw. Forgot the strain already, but its from G13 labs. They look beautiful too!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah its 5 free power skunk no purchase necessary. and not to be a downer or anything but i have not heard good things about bc bud depot...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey K1ng...

I just wanted to say that there is a very big difference in letting a plant grow taller and vegging it longer...

You still want a screen or LST (I prefer LST), but you want to vegg longer...

You can grow them bigger, without making them taller...

Anytime you can expose bud sites that would be in the shade, you are increasing yields...

No Mercy... keep'em tied... just do it for longer.... hehehe...!!!

I just posted a couple of pictures of one of my favorite spots in Alaska...

Think of it as a "travel inside you mind" moments... lol...

And I should be done wiring pretty soon, so make sure to come by later for some more pictures... TDS meters, thermostats, fans and all that happy horse shit... hehehe...

Catch you later....

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah i know about a couple people gettin ripped off for 600 dollar orders, but this was just 150 bucks, no problem for me man. It aint THAT much cash, plus hightimes recommends BC on their top 10 or top 15 list or somethin like that of seedbanks to hit up for seeds online. So im givin it a shot. If they dont come through, oh well, one less i motherfucker on the planet i gotta worry about. If they DO come through, then WoOt for me, lol.

N yeah, i got the Power SKunk seeds for free with my order yesterday bro. So i got White Berry, Northern Soul, and Power SKunk seeds on the way in a funny ass typa stealth. I ordered them over the phone, n i didnt wanna order w/shirt, so i asked him what he could do for me, we fuckin sat there for a couple minutes comin up with ideas on how to get just the seeds over to me in the mail, different stealth ways, n we came up with somethin fnny as fuck. I aint gonna talk about how though, cuz thats the typa shit that gets packs chalked at customs.


But im gonna take a couple pics of this fuckin sick lookin seedling in a little bit, n let you folk be the judge as to wether shell live or not. I say yes, cuz the stem is green, and even tough the milk leaves are lookin fuct, there is growth in the middle of the leaves, like another leaf set it gonna sprout out soon, n that shit is lookin nice n green. So ill leave it alone, n those shitty ones will prolly fall off, n instead of those false leaves, my first set will be true leaves with teeth. well see - ill let you guys be the judges.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 11, 2008)

wussup k1ng juss peepsin this shit cuz spida was always talkin bout u in my journal i have been thru ur whole journal( too fukkin long) but i did see the buds hahaha lookin good how much longer till u dun n how much plants u got


----------



## spida (Oct 11, 2008)

I always got confused between what the hell thread I was in, and it only happens with you two! Still does.  Haha.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2008)

I told you once you saw that SCROG grow you would love it man. I know what you mean about making up your mind, I've had so many different ideas goin through my head. I'm with gypsybush though, with your space, bondage isn't a bad thing, you just gotta veg them a little longer so they fill in with even more bud sites. Also this new light is going to make a world of difference my friend.


----------



## spida (Oct 11, 2008)

I wanted to SCROG my first grow, because I've seen amazing things, but I was worried one plant would take up my whole space which I would want, but I already have 4 seeds germing, so not the first grow at least. :/ Because one good size SCROG plant could easily fill 1.5 x 1.5 and still yield about 4 or 5 ounces if grown right.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 12, 2008)

Is 1.5x1.5 all you have to work with spida? Because you can do 4 smaller plants, and veg for less time and still get higher yields then not SCROGing.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 12, 2008)

*for those of you who dont like readin my babble, pics are at the bottom of the post*

yeh im goin out to home depot sometime in the next week or so n pickin up a net screen- same one as NSWs grow. I might even pick up some airstones n netpots too, but im not 100% positive yet - im almost scared to do it, lol. With all the plants im growin, to arrate the soil like that PLUS doin a screen grow, i would almost definitely end up killin a plant or two due to lack of space, lol. So its either grow less plants, or grow with a screen without the netpotting. I dunno man.

The reason i dont wanna compromise on the amount of plants im growing, is because of all the different strains ill be doin. I wanna have 2 of each strain goin so i can have a variety of nuggets, plus i wont have to grow from seed again for a very long time. Id take MAD fuckin clones from these babies. Hell, i might even do one of each n just keep them in the veg chamber so i can keep clonin, n then when i move, i would have to kill them off (i know man, its murder) - but the bright side would be i would have a big box full of clones ready to go when i move, so i can immediately get into growing in my new basement before i even start putting in furniture, hehe.

Bah, im just gonna start germing in 3 days, and as things go along, ill decide what the hell im gonna do. I mean, ill have 4-5-6 weeks before i have to decide. 

Anyways, heres some pics to show my nuggets are finally filling out, n fattening up. Cant wait to see how big they get after another 4-5 weeks of flowering (with 4 of those weeks in my grow tent, under 600w of beautiful HPS power). my light should be here by wednesday at the latest, so the second it gets here, ill throw these babies into the tent to finish up, n then ill have the whole upper deck to fuck around with my new girls.
I still have to take some more pics of Corky, but i think ill wait just a few more days for her to start showin full on buds instead of a few hairs with potential. So heres Delylah.

enjoy!!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

yea i can't to see them under that 600w
you'll see some greater results
she is fillin up too


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice King, they're starting to get the orange hairs, looks like they are maturing nicely. Also looks like many more trichomes then last pics. 

"Hell, i might even do one of each n just keep them in the veg chamber so i can keep clonin, n then when i move, i would have to kill them off (i know man, its murder) - but the bright side would be i would have a big box full of clones ready to go when i move, so i can immediately get into growing in my new basement before i even start putting in furniture, hehe."

That is exactly what i would do, one of each of your strains, then you can save seeds for the future, you never know when you are gonna need genetics, or you can even trade genetics if you know other growers. Also with 1 of each plant, I'm certain that you will have more then enough buds doing it scrog, and it will also give you more space to get each one alittle bigger. You deffinatly have time to get the air stones if you decide to do that, it seems like a good idea. Did you already buy buckets? If so i'm sure you could just put the airline in the bucket, it would still increase the air to the roots, just with out buyin more stuff. I can't wait to see this next project take shape its goin to be great I think. Goin from a humble set up to a royal set up...lol...built buy King.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

lookin nice man how much longer u got???


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 12, 2008)

bout 4 or 5 weeks. Gonna finish them up under a 600w HPS light setup in my homebox. The light will be here in about 3 days, n i got the complete setup to vent everything and make sure its all properly done so my shit dont overheat in the tent n kill my bitches.


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice man. So when you are finished drying and curing ima come over, alright?  Haha.


----------



## stillhigh (Oct 12, 2008)

wait as much shit they been talkin bout the cardboard box im commin over too lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO shit man, as soon as im harvested im goin up to my campgrounds for the last fest of the year - discount nuggets for sale baby, lol. My ass is movin out at the beginnin of next year man, im stockpilin cash - now of course im keepin some for the headdie, n i may share


----------



## stillhigh (Oct 12, 2008)

thats whats up king good shit


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

ha get that cake K1


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahaha. I used to slang off weed, but I had this problem of smoking more then I sold.  Haha. Don't do discount nuggs, this shit is Grown by a muthafuckin' KING! Hahaha.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO yeah, but even the king has to take a shit every now n then man. I mean, the buds are lookin nice on these plants n everything, but i dont know how theyll turn out. I aint expectin no superman weed or nothin this time around, but they should be pretty good. got the seeds from some nice middies i smoked a while back. If its good enough to save seeds, you know its good.

But as far as calling them 'discount nugs", im gonna let them go for fairly cheap this time around, unless they really ARE somethin special. I mean, ill keep as much as i can for the head, n bop off the rest. But i aint no dealer, i just have one or two friends that buy the odd lb every now n then, n if i let them get in on some of my shit now, n they like it, ill have some for sure customers whenever the dank is done. Also, i got a nice place not too far from where i live, that if i had the weight, i could off 2-3 lbs at a time to one or two people. That campgrounds i was talkin about in the RIU convention thread. 

Bein a dealer AND a grower aint a super smart idea. If your gonna sell the shit that you grow, make sure its to like 1 MAYBE 2 people. You wanna be a wholesaler, if you gotta sell it. Leave the dealin to the middle men. Let them nickle n dime your shit to death. Just sell WEIGHT


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

I know. No point in taking double risk. You can still make your money without havin' to be out sellin that shit.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Man.. I ain't no dope dealer... but I got me some dank buds... lol...

come check the new pics...


G


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 14, 2008)

im in love with your nuggets gypnasty, lol.


GOD DAMN it took forever to dig this fuckin thread outta the fuckin bunch of journals in there. page fuckin 11, jesus!

Anyways, a quick update: Apparently i have some sort of nute burn, from overfeeding my girl dlylah, so im gonna be just straight watering her for the next week n see if she perks up. Corky is lookin like shes gonna be fuckin BEAST man. beautifully comin along, flowering niccely, ill take pics in a day or two to let you guys check her out. Im kinda pissed off at dlylah though, she was my favorite plant, n now she must be mad at me for somethin cuz shes fuckin givin me the finger n lettin a couple of her leaves fall off every day. Its fucked up man. Check out the most recent pics of my plant to see the beginning of what im talkin about.

fuckin stupid whore. she better perk the fck up.

-K1.


----------



## spida (Oct 14, 2008)

hahah. Good luck with her man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey K1ng...

Man, I am so bummed right now...

My box came from HTG...

First of all... it has been at the *postal orifice* since the 6th... just got a notice today... *FUCT..!!!*

Then, I get to the car and hurriedly open the *HUGE* box... to find that the 8" cool tube is not tube at all but a *HUGE* fucking *square* reflector, with 8" flanges... *FUCT again...!!!
* 
On the drive home I came to peace with the fact that it might work better than the cool tube I ordered... 

Get home, open the box and *the glass sheet falls off*... the *welds* on the frame *let go*... the glass didn't break.. but it's off of the hood.. *FUCT hard...*

Well, at least this will give me a chance to try it out...so I *taped* the *BRAND NEW* reflector together?!?!?!?! *FUCT again... 
* 
and installed the socket... went for the bulb... and guess what??? *FUCT with no vaseline... bulb is* all *busted inside* and *cracked on the outside...* *ARGGHHHH enough ... can't take it anymore...!!!*

So I go put the thing in my grow cab to see if it fits and such... when I notice *the flange* on one side *is bent*, and *the paint cracked...!!!!* ok is there an end to this...????* FUCK!!!!!
* 
So I decide to do a thorough inspection on everything... 

The sticker that says "remove the protective film before operation" was still there, but *no protective film.... ... ...

* Then I look at my ballast, and the fucking *grill *on it* is caved in*.... ok... do you get the picture???? *I'm pissed...!!!!
* 
And those fuckers are in the east coast.... so of course they are close by 1pm AK time... but *I will be one unsatisfied costumer when I wake up tomorrow at 5 AM to call them...
* 
I am sorry to come over here like this... I just needed to vent...

*As you can see I REALLY GOT FUCT!!! on this one...
* 
Thanks...

Gypsy...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

That is total bullshit Gypsy, it sounds to me like you got used shit!!! I'd be just as pissed. I'm sure you spent good money on it all too.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 14, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey K1ng...
> 
> Man, I am so bummed right now...
> 
> ...


naw dude, fuck that shit, thats fucked up. feel free to vent over here anytime. Where did you order from?? seriously, that shit even pisses ME off, lol. Tell me where u got that shit from, and ill bomb them with some bad feedback too. seriously. It wasnt PowerKingShop was it??

lemme know dude, ill help you fuckin give these guys a piece of your mind. N everything you bought is under warranty by the company for at least 30 days by law, so get on that shit n make them fuckers send everything out to you again, n make sure none of that shit is broken. Then again, it might also be the post offices fault, but i doubt it. if the grill to the ballast was smashed in and the bulbs were broke, and there was no protective film over the glass, then it was the dealer, not the post office. fuck that shit, its makin me angrier n angrier the more i think about it man. i got a lighting system on its way to me right now as were speakin. it should be here on thursday if not tomorrow, and now im worried that my shit is gonna be all busted up. i ordered mines offa a store on Ebay, so theres a good chance ill be right there with the lynch mob right next to u dude. alot of shit is hingeing on getting my equipment, as im sure is the same with you. So FUCK THAT, n FUCK THEM. get your shit replaced, or we goin on a road trip, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 14, 2008)

im like 5 hours away from the east coast, so i got no grief with drivin the fuck down there. Shit dude, i got a nice 99 caddy Sedan DeVille. least wed be comfy on the drive up


----------



## bearo420 (Oct 14, 2008)

just buy poly. its so thick it is a wall. i taped it with gorilla tape right to the my other walls and split my room in half. covered the window completely with same poly like stuff and stuck duct out windows. an intake from other side of rooms window and done. i built a frame but i think had i just used tape and poly it would have worked fine. poly was 95 dollars and i have enough left to poly every wall in my apartment twice. a lot of it so very worth it.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol a friend of mine bought a 99 deville like 2 months ago. They sure do ride nice.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah Man... it was *HTG....
*
The box I picked up from the postal orifice was *intact...* the *box inside the box*, protected by little corner pieces, *was intact...* *the shit inside* is what was *fuct...
*
I think they grabbed everything they sent me out of the reject pile... *shit that has been sent back to them for some reason or another...*

Oh man....

I am going to wake up very early... *5 am* AK time... and I will pleasantly ask them to send me my order... as ordered undamaged....

And since the order was paid in full on the 23rd of last month... and I just got the box today... all busted to pieces... I am going to *demand* that they *purchase a 600 watt HPS bulb locally* (so I can go pick it up NOW) and *I will be using the fuct equipment until MY stuff gets here....
*
They have already cost me precious time and money...

Damn I'm pissed....!!!!


----------



## spida (Oct 14, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> im like 5 hours away from the east coast, so i got no grief with drivin the fuck down there. Shit dude, i got a nice 99 caddy Sedan DeVille. least wed be comfy on the drive up


Count me in! I wanna come. Haha. **Grabs his bat, and pipe**


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

spida said:


> Count me in! I wanna come. Haha. **Grabs his bat, and pipe**


Hahaha...
That's funny Spida... and I appreciate it K1ng...

But us Gypsies have our own ways of dealing with things...

First we give them a chance to make it all better...

Then we tell them that it might be in their best interest to keep us happy...

And last... well, why spoil the surprise...???!??

Let's just say we have some old tricks up our sleeves... hehehe...

..."... the night I was born, the moon turned fire red...
My poor mother cried... she said ... "the gypsy was right..." and she fell right dead..." - the original Voodoo Chile...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 14, 2008)

o i know how it goes man, lol. I got alotta friends in the Hippie Mafia. 


- But HTG fuckin fucked you over like that?? wow. thats all i gotta say is, wow. I cant believe that they would do you like that tho, its baffling. Did you order it offa ebay or did you get it through the htg website? n what happened, did you grab a deal on it or what? there aint no way in hell that anything that you bought should be in shit condition if its from them man. i ordered like 5 things from them - a cooltube, a vortex, a couple 80 cfm fans, ummmmmm n somethin else, i cant remember, but its always been good quality product. If it was fucked up man, i garuntee its because your box was dropped somewhere along the line. I highly doubt that they would send you out a fucked up bulb and alla that. Even if the box itself was intact, the post office could have dropped the ball man, and the inside box could have went undamaged because of the styrofoam corners they put in the box. I mean, im sure theyll replace it, but god damn, what a fuckin gut wrencher.


well, lemme kno if i can help man, lol. I know your out in AK, but still, im out in OH if u need me, holler


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks man...

I'm getting a little calmer... BUT I AM STILL FURIOUS!!!!!!!

There was no deal at all... full fucking price.... and get this...

I looked at Ebay, cause they have better pics... then I went to their website and saved a few bucks on the products... then I decided to call and place the order on the phone...

So I ask this guy about the different hoods and options... and I tell him I want the cool tube... he asks if I want the 6 or the 8 inch... I thought it was odd, but went with the 8" so I can move more air...

So after all the explaining and verifying, I saved another $100 in Shipping, which was still a hefty 138 fucking dollars...

I'm just gonna wait and see what they say tomorrow... I'll be one grumpy mutha at 5 am...

Hey Man... Thanks for everything...

I'll let you know how it turns out... 

well, I can tell you already ... I am out a light for another 10 days.. is how it turns out.. FUUUCK!!!!

ok enough... bye now...lol..

G


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

damn that sucks if you bought it from HTG though you shouldnt have a problem getting a new one. i just bought the inline fan/carbon filter combo from them but the fan was way too loud so i sent it back. they gave me a refund for the fan and still let me keep the carbon filter no problems at all i cant believe all that shit came damaged though thats fucked up!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> damn that sucks if you bought it from HTG though you shouldnt have a problem getting a new one.


That's what I thought when I bought from them... that it shouldn't be a problem to get a new light set up... 

So much for all that...

Anyways... I'll see what they say ... *at 5 in the morning...*


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 14, 2008)

just because the box wasnt bashed in doesnt mean it didnt take a nice fall...
all my bulbs were wrapped with bubble tape inside the reflector which in a box inside a box.... made it here A+ condition ... it only took 1-2 day in the mail though


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

420weedman said:


> just because the box wasnt bashed in doesnt mean it didnt take a nice fall...
> all my bulbs were wrapped with bubble tape inside the reflector which in a box inside a box.... made it here A+ condition ... it only took 1-2 day in the mail though


Sure, but the way the flange on the reflector is bent, either it was done out of the box, or the box would have been smashed...

I don't know what to say, I am sure it's a fluke and they will fix the order...

My bulb was also bubble wrapped inside of the reflector, inside of a white box that was inside of a brown box, with corner "fitter uppers" so it doesn't slide around...

And the stuff is weird, like the bulb... it's element inside is broken, but the outside glass is barely cracked... 

the frame around the glass is bent and the welds broken... if it hit that hard, the glass would have broken...I think...

5am, I'll be the first caller... lol...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

This whole thing is crazy. It makes me glad to buy local, well kinda local.


----------



## spida (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha. Silly gypsies.  I'm sure it wasn't HTG, they probably wouldn't want to ruin their rep by doing that. It could have been tampered with along the line by a postal worker. You never know. But good luck. For both waking up at 5am, which I will never be able to do in my life, and for getting your stuff fixed.  

K1ng - You made me crack up when you said baffled. I don't know why, but it was fucking hilarious. hahaha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

spida said:


> Haha. Silly gypsies.  I'm sure it wasn't HTG, they probably wouldn't want to ruin their rep by doing that. It could have been tampered with along the line by a postal worker. You never know. But good luck. For both waking up at 5am, which I will never be able to do in my life, and for getting your stuff fixed.
> 
> K1ng - You made me crack up when you said baffled. I don't know why, but it was fucking hilarious. hahaha.



You're probably right Spida... prob. the post office... but that doesn't explain why I have a square reflector instead of a cool tube...

Well.... it's all pointless...

I have to call them... and I will wake up because I have already trimmed the clones twice... they were supposed to be in the box flowering days ago... I want this to be the first problem they solve... bright and early... while they are still in a good mood... 

Time is money... they are wasting my time.... I am easy, but I am not cheap...lol...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 14, 2008)

spida said:


> Haha. Silly gypsies.  I'm sure it wasn't HTG, they probably wouldn't want to ruin their rep by doing that. It could have been tampered with along the line by a postal worker. You never know. But good luck. For both waking up at 5am, which I will never be able to do in my life, and for getting your stuff fixed.
> 
> K1ng - You made me crack up when you said baffled. I don't know why, but it was fucking hilarious. hahaha.


try havin a kid dude. 5am comes pretty fuckin quick, and you find yourself wakin up for the first 5-6 months at 5-6 in the fuckin mornin.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL chalk that up to one more good reason to wrap it up. lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 14, 2008)

my fucking twilight seeds arent germing yet. theyve been in towels for a full 24 hours and they havent even cracked yet. I have 3 bluecheesies already in soil, waitin on my light to come so i can finish my setup n get them into my upper box. Right now my big plants are takinup real estate up there on a 12/12 regimen, so im fucked right now, n i gotta deal with three dank plants under 145 watts of white/blue cfl on my fuckin desk. But that aint even whats pissin me off - MY TWILIGHT SEEDS AINT CRACKIN GOD DAMNIT!!! 

i wrote a really nice letter to the Tude though, bein real nice n beatin around the bush a whole hell of alot, n usin a bunch of indirect references, sayin in a round about way that my collectible seeds dont look like they would germ, should i put them in a paper towel, n shit like that, so maybe theyll break policy for me n send me over some PPP replacement seeds or somethin nice like that LOL - wishful thinking i know, but hey, we can all dream. 

Worst comes to worst, ill be growing 4 bluecheesies, 2 whiteberries, n 2 northern souls, which aint bad anyways, still 8 plants, but got damnit, i was excited about my fuckin purps.

I had one of them in a rockwool cube, to see how well it fared, but i think im just too worrysome when it comes to fuckin usin other mediums besides soil. I havent done a dro grow before, and i wanna perfect growin in some dirt with high powered bud n high powered nutrients, before i move on to the next step. granted, i have a waterfarm, but i realized the other day that i have a bit of a dilemma on my hands, lol.

check this - im so fuckin stupid - I bought the fuckin waterfarm on the deal, thinkin, ok, itll be sweet cuz i can grow one plant usin dro to see how it works out. So im sittin here thinkin about how cool its gonna be, and i realize that i have two fuckin plants in my upper box flowering. I wanna put them under the 600 hps to finish up flowering n get a nice swell on, but if i do that shit, im fucked. That means i wont be able to bust the hydro cuz it wont fit in my veg box, and i cant wait till my original plants are done in my tent, cuz by the time that sht happens ill be ready to flower all my dank seeds. so its either let my original girls finish up under their original CFL's and use the tent from start to finish on this grow comin up, or just grow all soil this time around, and plan my shit out better when i move out. BUT, when i move out, im gonna be doin like 20-30 plants, and its all gonna be done in dro, jah willing. 

So basically i either use the bucket thisone time, or i wasted some dollars on the motherfucker. I may as well put the fuckin thing on ebay or some shit, n at least double my money ( i paid a total of like 21 bucks including tax for a full waterfarm setup - i could sell it for 50 easy +shipping). 

So i need some advice i guess is what im sayin here. Do i finish up my grow in the box i started it in, or do i just say fuckit, and give my fuckin bitches a nice little HPS boost for the last 4 weeks of the grow, and then fuckin just do soil through n through on the danky seeds?

I NEED ADVICE. n not biased advice you hydroponic purist fuckers. I need some practical advice, lol. I guess the downside to this is, i bought a complete MH/HPS setup, and if i put my 1st grow girls into the tent to finish up, ill never get to use my MH bulb to veg anything. itll basically be CFLs n HPS. BAH, this is fuckin confuzzling.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 14, 2008)

n Spida, 

i AM baffled, you motherfucker you


----------



## spida (Oct 14, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> n Spida,
> 
> i AM baffled, you motherfucker you


LMFAO! I don't know why but that's fucking hilarious. Haha. Gypsy, the 8" reflector could have just been an honest mistake, and then the rest was post office. People DO make mistakes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

K1ng.. I'ma have to read that in the morning... like at 5:30 or some shit... I'm just too stoned for that many words in a sequence... I tried like 5 times.. sorry bro...




spida said:


> LMFAO! I don't know why but that's fucking hilarious. Haha. Gypsy, the 8" reflector could have just been an honest mistake, and then the rest was post office. People DO make mistakes.


I thought I made a mistake once... but I was wrong... ... HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Oh I know dude... it's just frustrating...

I have been busting ass, cause the light was gonna be here and I wasn't ready... and the clones are ready... and my shit wasn't ready and the light was coming...

and I get everything set up and now I gotta put up with this crap????

Silly Gypsy... but time is money... and Gypsies don't like giving it away for no good reason...

I guarantee you that if I was costing them money, they would want it resolved yesterday... well so do I...

Thanks for hangin' guys...

I'll catch you on the flip side...

Gypsy...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 14, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> So i need some advice i guess is what im sayin here. Do i finish up my grow in the box i started it in, or do i just say fuckit, and give my fuckin bitches a nice little HPS boost for the last 4 weeks of the grow, and then fuckin just do soil through n through on the danky seeds?
> 
> I NEED ADVICE. n not biased advice you hydroponic purist fuckers. I need some practical advice, lol. I guess the downside to this is, i bought a complete MH/HPS setup, and if i put my 1st grow girls into the tent to finish up, ill never get to use my MH bulb to veg anything. itll basically be CFLs n HPS. BAH, this is fuckin confuzzling.


Well I just recently had this very delima when I got my 1000W light. I had 9 little girls in soil under a 400W bulb about 3-4 weeks out from done, so here was my senario.
I had a 1000W MH/HPS digital ballast, a 1000W MH bulb, a 1000W HPS bulb, 6 girls grown at appropriate size for a 400W, 12 just rooted clones in a tray veging under a 250W MH.

So my main issue with this was that the flowering girls were 400w size and I was so far into flower that the 1000W wasnt making them get bigger cause they were done growing and just finishing. The new girls however were starting to grow and I had to chose the 1000W MH vs the 250w MH to veg the next crop.

So I chose to cut down the girls early and move the tray over to the flowering side of my room. This is my FIRST HYDRO FLOWER its the one in my sig. 

So that was my choice make way for the new.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 15, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> my fucking twilight seeds arent germing yet. theyve been in towels for a full 24 hours and they havent even cracked yet. I have 3 bluecheesies already in soil, waitin on my light to come so i can finish my setup n get them into my upper box. Right now my big plants are takinup real estate up there on a 12/12 regimen, so im fucked right now, n i gotta deal with three dank plants under 145 watts of white/blue cfl on my fuckin desk. But that aint even whats pissin me off - MY TWILIGHT SEEDS AINT CRACKIN GOD DAMNIT!!!
> 
> i wrote a really nice letter to the Tude though, bein real nice n beatin around the bush a whole hell of alot, n usin a bunch of indirect references, sayin in a round about way that my collectible seeds dont look like they would germ, should i put them in a paper towel, n shit like that, so maybe theyll break policy for me n send me over some PPP replacement seeds or somethin nice like that LOL - wishful thinking i know, but hey, we can all dream.
> 
> ...



just start em in soil .... and when they get big clone em and stick em in hydro !
i just got my seeds from attitude .... they didnt send the free skunk , but i got the free NL AND DP .. i sent them an email lets see what they say ...
started germing DP blueberry and SS white widow .... hopefully they are good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you should have told attitude that the seeds you are having problems with were a little "smashed" when you recieved them ... if they ask for them back ... just smash them some


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 15, 2008)

*HTG ROCKS !!!*​ ​ 
 I woke at 6am, the alarm didn't go off... but I called and spoke to one of the representatives...

He was so understanding, but it was funny... my story wouldn't end...!!!!

 To make the long point short...*

*HTG is *replacing* my order *with the stuff that I wanted* in the first place... 

*They will not charge me extra for the products or the shipping...* and to my surprise, they told me it was not worth shipping the damaged goods back, and that *I could keep it all as a spare...

*Which makes perfect sense, since I paid almost as much for shipping than I did for the light...

So I get a free air cooled hood, brand new, but taped together...
A free 600 w digital ballast, brand new but bent...
For my hassle they said...

And the guy just laughed when I told him I was easy but not cheap... lol...

*They handled my problem better than I expected...

I will buy from them again... and recommend it to anyone... they back their products up... that is rare now days...

*Well, I am going back to bed... it is wayy too early...


Gypsy is happy, no more old curses on them... lol...

You guys be good...

G​


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 15, 2008)

3 cheers for HTG ! .. i knew they wouldnt leave ya hangin

if you gonna use that hood ... see if you can fix it better than with tape !
and then gimme it !!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 15, 2008)

hell yeah, no doubt gypnasty!!! good to hear that HTG still practices honest business. n your right, not many people do nowadays. So thats fuckin awesome. Glad to hear your gonna get your cooltube. those things fuckin RAWK.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Oct 15, 2008)

lmao spade, lmao all i have to say, word up mafucka makeshift and ghetto for life


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 15, 2008)

420weedman said:


> 3 cheers for HTG ! .. i knew they wouldnt leave ya hangin
> 
> if you gonna use that hood ... see if you can fix it better than with tape !
> and then gimme it !!


I'll probably tack weld the frame back together... fix the dent on the flange... sand, prime and store for when I decide to get a 1000 watt HPS... 

Nice try though... If any of my friends needed one, they would have it already... but everyone here is pretty well set up... I'm the guetto grower of the bunch... lol....



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> hell yeah, no doubt gypnasty!!! good to hear that HTG still practices honest business. n your right, not many people do nowadays. So thats fuckin awesome. Glad to hear your gonna get your cooltube. those things fuckin RAWK.


Yeah I can't wait...

Hey Man, I didn't mean to ignore you yesterday.. there were just too many words together for the sate I was in... 

I'm gonna go back and read it now... sorry Bro...

Catch you on the flip side...

G


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn that was long....hehehe...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> my fucking twilight seeds arent germing yet. theyve been in towels for a full 24 hours and they havent even cracked yet.


Patience.... are they warm? and humid?



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I have 3 bluecheesies already in soil, waitin on my light to come so i can finish my setup n get them into my upper box.


Your upper box is the... shit I'm confused... please describe your set up as it stands today...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Right now my big plants are takinup real estate up there on a 12/12 regimen, so im fucked right now, n i gotta deal with three dank plants under 145 watts of white/blue cfl on my fuckin desk.


Ok... so you're not done flowering but need the space... huhmmmmm

How much space will you have for the plants? could you vegg them a long time and just trim them back? I know nothing of diff. strains... are the one you have auto flowering..?



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> But that aint even whats pissin me off - MY TWILIGHT SEEDS AINT CRACKIN GOD DAMNIT!!!


Patience... Isay the same shit when I am waiting for the river to freeze so we can drive on it... freeze damn t!!! but it always does it's thing at it's own pace...

Watching seeds grow is kinda like watching the puddles freeze... when you look away... action happens... just forget them for a bit...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> i wrote a really nice letter to the Tude though, bein real nice n beatin around the bush a whole hell of alot, n usin a bunch of indirect references, sayin in a round about way that my collectible seeds dont look like they would germ, should i put them in a paper towel, n shit like that, so maybe theyll break policy for me n send me over some PPP replacement seeds or somethin nice like that LOL - wishful thinking i know, but hey, we can all dream.


Yes we can all dream... I am dreaming of a world where the postal workers don't mangle your shit in transit....

But it never hurts to ask politely...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Worst comes to worst, ill be growing 4 bluecheesies, 2 whiteberries, n 2 northern souls, which aint bad anyways, still 8 plants, but got damnit, i was excited about my fuckin purps.


That is not a bad menu my friend... not at all...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I had one of them in a rockwool cube, to see how well it fared, but i think im just too worrysome when it comes to fuckin usin other mediums besides soil.


You know K1ng... you should start out with some bagseeds, so you can do it stress free...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I havent done a dro grow before, and i wanna perfect growin in some dirt with high powered bud n high powered nutrients, before i move on to the next step. granted, i have a waterfarm, but i realized the other day that i have a bit of a dilemma on my hands, lol.


Dude... leave the dirt outside for the worms to play in...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> check this - im so fuckin stupid - I bought the fuckin waterfarm on the deal, thinkin, ok, itll be sweet cuz i can grow one plant usin dro to see how it works out. So im sittin here thinkin about how cool its gonna be, and i realize that i have two fuckin plants in my upper box flowering.


Dude... just throw some bagseed in there and try it out... get used to operating the system... who cares if you get buds.... just run it through it's paces... can you keep a plant alive in it???? can you feed it without burning it?

Shit like that... put it under some CFLs... who cares... just learn the system.... then when you want to put your dank seeds in there, you know what to do and expect....

Gardening requires patience...exercise it... lol....



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I wanna put them under the 600 hps to finish up flowering n get a nice swell on, but if i do that shit, im fucked.


If you already have it going and it's doing good... use the new set up for the new plants...

I was going to put my AG under my 600.. but now everything else is ready, so I will just keep the AG whre it is and the new batch gets the new gear...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> That means i wont be able to bust the hydro cuz it wont fit in my veg box, and i cant wait till my original plants are done in my tent, cuz by the time that sht happens ill be ready to flower all my dank seeds.


Put it in the kitchen counter... bathroom sink... anywehere you can keep it w/ some cfls and try it w/ bagseed... did I tell you I love repeating myself.. hahahaha....



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> so its either let my original girls finish up under their original CFL's and use the tent from start to finish on this grow comin up, or just grow all soil this time around, and plan my shit out better when i move out.


Let them finish w/ what they started... pretend the light never got there for them....

Use the new equipment to start a new batch....

Leave the dirt outside... the bugs love it...

and YES.. BY ALL MEANS ... PLAN IT BETTER NEXT TIME...

But that is behind us.... 



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> BUT, when i move out, im gonna be doin like 20-30 plants, and its all gonna be done in dro, jah willing.


If you are going to be doing a big hydro set up... why in the world do still hear soil out of your mouth...?????

You are only going to learn and get good at something you have experience with... so start now... so when the time comes, you have some knowledge of what you are going to do...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> So basically i either use the bucket thisone time, or i wasted some dollars on the motherfucker. I may as well put the fuckin thing on ebay or some shit, n at least double my money ( i paid a total of like 21 bucks including tax for a full waterfarm setup - i could sell it for 50 easy +shipping).


If you are going to sell it, don't use it...

But I would just put a bagseed in there under some cfls and...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> So i need some advice i guess is what im sayin here. Do i finish up my grow in the box i started it in, or do i just say fuckit, and give my fuckin bitches a nice little HPS boost for the last 4 weeks of the grow, and then fuckin just do soil through n through on the danky seeds?


Do I really need to answer again?

Why not...

Finnish the ones you started where they are...

Start the new batch with the new gear...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I NEED ADVICE. n not biased advice you hydroponic purist fuckers. I need some practical advice, lol. I guess the downside to this is, i bought a complete MH/HPS setup, and if i put my 1st grow girls into the tent to finish up, ill never get to use my MH bulb to veg anything. itll basically be CFLs n HPS. BAH, this is fuckin confuzzling.


I am not a purist... I have done plenty of soil... OUTSIDE... hehehe....

Sprout and clone with cfls... vegg with the MH and flower with the HPS...

You can do it all with the HPS.. but you got all the shit already...

Old plants with the old lights...

New plants with the new lights...

Hydro a bagseed to learn the system...

And when you go big... I would deff. look into ebb & flow (flood & drain)... that is the set-up for lazy stoners.... like us... least chance of failure, least daily maintenance and most reliable...

I really hope this helps, cause I just typed way more than I should have... hahahahaha.....

Cheers K1ng...

Good Luck on your decision...

Gypsnasty... the Miniaturizer....


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol that was long gypsy. Glad to here things are looking up with HTG, and that it seems your time will be the only lost expense. 

I agree with gypsy on the lighting situation King, old plants old lights, new plants new lights. That will solve the whole problem, and your girls are coming along pretty well, wait them out, and smoke on them till the good shit is done. Also I've had seeds take over 2 weeks to germ before, I almost threw them away, went out of town and came home to like 7 seedlings. So don't be to worried if its only been 1-2 days.


----------



## spida (Oct 15, 2008)

Good to hear that gypsy. And most companies usually have you keep stuff if they fuck it up, because if they have to send you all new equipment, and ship yours to them, and theres to yours, they wouldn't be making money, they'd be losing more money, then if they shipped it back. Congrats to hear that though man. Also, thanks for breaking down K1's post, but i still could only make it half way through. >< Haha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 15, 2008)

spida said:


> Good to hear that gypsy. And most companies usually have you keep stuff if they fuck it up, because if they have to send you all new equipment, and ship yours to them, and theres to yours, they wouldn't be making money, they'd be losing more money, then if they shipped it back. Congrats to hear that though man. Also, thanks for breaking down K1's post, but i still could only make it half way through. >< Haha.


Yeah.. I'm happy ... they are doing me good and I will deff. look them up again when I need shit...

As for K1ngs post... I need to figure out how to get some of the stuff he is smoking....

He had ONE question, subdivide into 3 related categories...

One question would have told him what he need to know... 3 if he was stoned on some good weed... but that was outta sight!!! ...

You hear K1ng... if you want us to read a book and answer one question you gotta start sharing that shit..!!!!!! hahahaha...!!!!

Just giving you a hard time Bro...!!

Peace ...

G


----------



## spida (Oct 15, 2008)

Haha, yup we're messing with you K1.  And not to hi-jack the thread, but gypsy you should check out my journal.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 15, 2008)

hey man, hijack away, i got nothin better to do with this shit anyways until soemthin new to report happens, so shootin the shit just seems fitting 

N i did come to a final descision, via some of gypsies advice. Im gonna leave the current bagseed plants up in my original ghettobox to finish up, and im startin a new batch with the new setup. As far as the dro bucket goes though, i think im gonna use it, but its not ready though. I need to get an airstone still, but i cant get that til next week, so ill probably set it up with a Super SKunk seed, cuz im not really worried about those, lol, theyre freebies anyways. So what ill do is, ill hook it up like normal, with the pump n tubing, and just hope the irrigation ring gets water to the center of the bucket, and soaks up in the hydroton and actually gets my plant some water.

So ill try it out, n see what happens. This whole thing is about experimenting anyways right?

As for my Twilight purps, they still werent germing, so i put all 5 seeds into towels. 2 of them cracked, and the rest are like a deep black, almost like they turned color on me, and they just look like theyre not viable seeds. Fuck it though, ill keep them bitches wet for a week, n see what happens. But one of the twilight seeds that DID pop for me, the shell is still on it, n thats okay n everything, but right before i put it into its starter pot, i checked out the taproot, and about 3/4 the way up the taproot, its fuckin DEEP purple. anyone ever see some shit like that before??

All my bluecheesies are in soil - i planted 3 and kept two for a future grow in case i have to stop cloning and gotta start from seed all over again. And im still waitin on my whiteberry n northern to show up, but they should be here saturday, so ill setup my lighting tomorrow, put my seedlings in there, and germ the rest the next day, n shit should work out just fine. I still kinda wanna put either a whiteberry or a northern soul into my waterfarm, but its not worth the risk - so its between my two freebie strains - power skunk or super skunk - both by G13 labs.

Thanks for all the positive vibes your all throwin my way guys. I really do appreciate that shit - i just hope im throwin enough right back at all of youz to help you all keep positive n keep everything fun for the duration of your grows too. You all rawk, n ill probably be back tomorrow with an update on my current girls. Some fucked up shit happened today to one of my plants, and i wanna see if it recovers before i say anything and drop jaws, lol. Your gonna wanna slap me for this one 


talk to you guys tomorrow.
-K1.


----------



## spida (Oct 15, 2008)

Haha. What did you do now k1?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

Looking forward to the update, hope they didn't get to fuct up. I take it no light today, well maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 16, 2008)

Hope your girl is ok K1ng !!
i got my seeds from attitude the other day .... first 2 .. 1 WW and 1 blue berry
both cracked in under a day !.... you think i should start another 2 different strains ?? or am i goin a little crazy here ?? i really want to see if all the different strains will sprout but at the same time i dont wanna waste em and have too many plants to deal with ... i still have ...durban poison,NL, wonder women, himalayan gold, blue cheese
hopefully they will send me my free power skunk... which wasnt in my package for some reason ... any way ... maybe one more .. which one should it be ????


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2008)

weedman, if you can handle the load, grow the motherfuckers, lol. Variety is a good thing. Just remember though, you also have the ability to CLONE your plants. So if your growin bagseed, and you want some dank to grow, then grow your new seeds, and clone the fuck out of them that way you never have to buy that strain again, youll always have some clones ready to rock. N then just harvest the bagseed out, and keep nothin but the best in your growroom.



My light will be here today, the UPS truck usually gets here around 4pm or so, so ill be hookin everything up n takin pics as i go along. I did the ducting already in there, i just have to figure out my air intake. shouldnt be a big deal, but i have no room directly behind my growtent cuz its in a closet. So im gonna have to use one of my flange reducers, and use one of my 6" holes for air intake. no worries.

Now, on to K1Ng5p4d3s Grand fuck up of the grow ----

I took my big girl out yesterday to take a look at her n spray her with some regular water, to hopefully make her feel a little better, as she was goin through some minor problems, either due to ventilation, or because of a nutrient burn. Either way, a minor problem nothin to freak out about. So i fuckin take her down from the box, and im inspecting my nuglings, sprayin as i go along, and my wife thought it would be fun to sneak up behind me and scare me while i was doing this. Lets see if you can guess what happens next - ill give you a minute to speculate...........

*Jeopardy Music*












































Anybody guess correctly?? if you did ,you get a fuckin cookie. She scared the fuckin shit out of me while i had a branch in my hand, unfortunately it was one of my main colas, so when i jumped, the bud didnt leave my hand, and i pulled on the branch. That lead to the trunk of the tree splitting about 3 inches, all the way down the middle. Yeah, you fuckin heard me, SPLIT 3 INCHES DOWN THE MIDDLE OF THE FUCKING MAIN TRUNK.

I took some string, and tied her up, n took some weather strip tape(that really thin white shit that you wrap around threads on plumbing pipes), and wrapper the stem a couple times, to make sure it stays nice n tight, and i watered it in, with a little bit of Plantroids rooting hormone mixed in with the water - i know that wont do anything, but it gave ME some piece of mind, knowin that i did everything i could for the fucker.


So theres K1Ng5p4d3s fuck-up of the entire grow. Hopefully this wont be a section in every one of my grows, lol. But yeah, its a fuckin doozy eh?

So i checked on her today, and shes doin ok. Some of the leaves are a little droopy, and lookin a little hurt, but all in all, she looks like shes gonna make a full recovery over the next week - but on the bright side, its gona make the stem get stronger, and might even make the buds swell up even bigger too, cuz it has to go into overdrive to fix itself, lol. If it works, ill do another thread suggesting that everyone split their plants right down the middle, LMAO.

ill do an update n pics tonight when i get my lighting, n get all my germed seeds into pots. Still only have one twilight that germed. . No comment.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

That does suck, but it sounds like you did what you could. I had a plant that got split, and I just tied her up real quick, and she recovered just fine. Mine split during veg, I'm sure she'll survive. LOL did you smack your wife up side the head? HEHE, tell her damn it woman respect the plants, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2008)

lol nah didnt smack her, but i yelled at her right quick n made her cry, hehe. Im laughin cuz i ended up gettin some apology sex outta the deal. But not before i fixed my bitch though. I had to fix my bitch, before i fixed my bitch 


N YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH hehe, i been promoted again. I no longer have a cool ass aura about me. I am not a Jewel in the Rough!!! yeah bitches, movin up the foooooood chainnnnnn lol


----------



## Soloman (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about ordering from attitude, but I'm not sure how tight security is through the Chi. I want to place a decent order for a one time risk...

You all seem to like them. Just wondering what you all think about this?

Thanks,

-Solo-Man-


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 16, 2008)

Soloman said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about ordering from attitude, but I'm not sure how tight security is through the Chi. I want to place a decent order for a one time risk...
> 
> You all seem to like them. Just wondering what you all think about this?
> 
> ...


stop thinking about it and start thinking about what strains you want and plance the order !!!!!!!!!!! do the t shirt method if u want it more stealth


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

haha yeah no problems with attitude man order away. king that same exact thing happened to my last plant haha. the dude that gave it to me had topped it so many times when it started to flower all the branches started to fall over and eventually they split from one another and the main branch cracked like halfway down. i tied them all up and the buds still filled in for another few weeks so all hope is not lost!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you guys ship to your house? What do you think about that? How about if the grow is elsewhere?


----------



## spida (Oct 16, 2008)

Get a temporary P.O box if your that worried about it man. I'm sure if you place the order over the phone, they can work with you to help with the stealth. I've seen some creative stuff. I've seen people put seeds in carboard. How there is like a like top of layer of cardboard, then the center wavy part and then the bottom layer, and they shove em in between. If that makes sense?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

ive ordered like 5 times to my house with my cc stealth everytime got here no problems at all!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2008)

same here man Ordered from them a few times and every time ordered to my house, but i used a fake ass name, and it was all good. This last time i didnt even order with a shirt, i just had them send the seeds, and they got here. But i aint gonna say how though, lol. Just order man. You cant get in no trouble if you dont use your name, lol.


SO anyways, i got my lighting set up.

Thing with it is, the light system that came all together, (bulbs ballast, reflector) all came with the same type of sockets, while my cooltube has a 15' cord with a different typa socket. FUCKIN A. i went all over the city lookin for an adapter for it, tryin to figure out what the fuck to do, when i just decided to come home, play bob vila, and fuckin cut both wires in half (the wire comin out of the batwing reflector, and the wire comin out of the cooltube. I stripped down the wiring, and just pieced them together usin a lot of electrical tape and VIOLA!!! instant cooltube cord. Everything works fuckin balls out awesome. So im keepin my original plants in the top box, cuz i love that MH bulb man, its the size of a fuckin football, hehe. So i may as well get some use outta that fucker, and start a grow from scratch in my new equipment. But i might throw my other plants in the tent for a few hours outta the day, just so they can get some HID action too, even though its a MH bulb, it should still help with the swelling process of the buds, right?? i fuckin hope so.


So ill take some pics in a few, sorry i didnt take none during the setup process, i got so into everything, doin all the wiring all nice n neat, screwing my surge protectors, my extension pad, and my ballast all to the wall so it aint messy, i had to cut a couple holes in the back of the tent to slide cords through so it didnt fuck with the vent holes, n between doin all of this bullshit and runnin back n forth to the store, i ust fuckin forgot to take pics during setup.

So ill shoot some more pics a little later on, after i take a breather, but everything is lookin good. I still gotta hook up the end ducting coming out of the cooltube and running to the hole in the tent, cuz man, its HOT in there right now, lol. fuckin vortex aint doin shit but pushin hot air through the tube, and back into the tent, but i think itll be fine for an hour while i take a break n then hook it up. Im also leavin most of the vent holes open, even durin my 6 off time, cuz she needs all the air she can get (my tent) and all i need is 18 hours of light, right? or should i be doin 24 hours?? bah who gives a fuck, ill figure it out im sure, lol.

anyways, lemme look at some other posts, have a smoke n a doober, n ill get back with you guys.

-K1.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 16, 2008)

ey man wussup wit ur plants i wanna see what they look like right now


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry n00b, havin plant problems right now with my big girl. My other plant, corky is thriving though, and ill take pics of her tomorrow. i aint gonna show off my big girl until she perks up and is recovering from her tear.

But im about to upload a couple pics of my tent, and how i ducted everything, and the new girls in the plant, ect.. so gimme a few minutes to git r done, n ill be right back with you folks.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 16, 2008)

we demand photographic evidence ... !!!!!!! NOW!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2008)

cool yer jets man, im uploadin um right now. I wanted to take a couple macro shots of the buds that are forming on Corky, which is about 2 weeks behind my big girl development wise, but shes lookin healthy as all fuck, and while i dont have a wide shot of the plant itself, ill take one tomorrow, but trust me, shes turnin into a nice lil bush man. Im happy as fuck about that shit, n shes my new favorite plant - that is, until all my dank starts to shoot up 

So gimme like 5 mins for the pics to load up, and ill post some pics of the semi-final setup of my grow tent. I say semi-final, because i still have 4 seeds in germ, and i need to get some hi-low hangers for my cooltube cuz the fuckers over at POWERKINGSHOP didnt include them fuckin things like they said they would. so gimme a sec n ill break all the pics down for you guys...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2008)

ALLLLLLLLLLLRIGHTY THEN. i got my pics uploaded, n im ready to rock. So heres the deal. Like i said, i didnt get my fuckin hangers from the seller on ebay cuz hes a piece of shit, so im using nylon rope for now, and ill have to buy my own next week. As far as the tent itself goes, ive had it set up for the last week, i washed it down with soapy water and let it airdry, so the plastic smell could dissapate, and it almost did completely. As far as that fuckin problem goes with some of the growtents that were manufactured in china or hong kong, with the offgassing and chemical reactions with the lights, causing the plants put inside the tent to die - lets just cross our fuckin fingers that that shit aint gonna go down with my bitches, shall we? i spent too fuckin much and this is a long time fuckin comin, too much invested to have some simple fuckin bullshit like that happen now, lol.



Ok, so ill start with some pics of Corkys newly forming nuggets, no pics of the whole plant, but ill get those to you guys tomorrow for sure.

















































-- N there u have it. Shes coming along nicely, and in a week or two shes gonna have nice big fatty swollen nuglets, just screamin "smoke meeee king, i need you to smooooooooke meeeeeee!!!" , lol.


Heres what EVERYONE has been waiting for, me and you both, the final setup of my growroom. I still have to transplant the girls into some 5 gallon growbags (which im only filling up 3 gallons with soil, n usin the rest of thebag to fold down for a handle for moving), and also figure out what im gona do for when i water, so that there is no water chillin at the bottom of the tent, which is bad for the plants, and my personal well being in general. If anyone has any suggestions on how to absorb/catch/drain off the water thats gonna come out of my bags so its not all at the bottom of my tent gettin all mildewy n shit, please gimme some feedback. Anyway, without any further ado, the pics:






-growtent with original growroom on top shelf






Lets follow the Ducting!! it starts on the right hand side of the tent, with the carbon filter.






runs across the ceiling, to the left side of the tent, where we have:






more ducting, connected to a flange reducer, and a Vortex-ish fan. This fucker is LOUD though, lol. its a good thing that stealth aint super important to me at this juncture in time 






ducting twists down, and goes into one side of the cooltube, cooling off the GIANT fuckin MH bulb, which gets SUPER FUCKIN SHIT HOT, btw, lol.






My super fuckin sized football sized MH bulb. Its a fuckin beast, n soon as i saw it, i decided that to not use such a beautiful thing would be rediculous, so i said fuck it and am starting my new grow from start to finish in this tent, and i MIGHT move my original plants down here during the day to get some MH action -- MH will still make my buds swell up right?? i mean, its not like theyre getting optimal light right now in the original box, n even though its not RED spectrum lighting, itll still make them grow better than in the other box with CFLs wouldnt it??






anyways, OUT the other side of the cooltube, 






and out the vent hole in the side of the tent. Air is then blown outside of my closet. I just need to figure out how im going to do some type of air intake. I have a tower oscillating fan comin in a day or so here, n that has a built in ionizer, so i think ill be good with that, but just in case, id like to have an extra option. I have two 80 cfm can-lookin fans that i originally bought for intake, but i cant use them cuz the holes in the back of the tent are right up against the wall in my closet. I dont know what to do. Any suggestions??







N my girls, just chillin. The one bluecheese plant sprouted like 4 days ago, the same day i started germing the other ones. The reason i did that one early, is because it was all crushed, and i thought that it wasnt gonna be viable, but apparently i was wrong, lol.





So here it all is. If you guys can figure out answers to any of the problems that i have, which arent big ones, i would greatly appreciate it. Without the exhaust goin out the other side of the tent, the temp was like 95 degrees. With the exhaust goin out, its like 85 - 84 degrees, so not too bad rigth now. If i had the tower fan in there, it would probably drop to 80 - with the intake, probably 75. So if anybody can think of anything lemme know. 

Also, if you guys think im shit at assembling a tent, lol, lemme know, hehe.

thanks for tunin in, plant updates tomorrow (my original grow).

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks great king!! Your gonna bust a nut once they start to take off under the HID. The venting and everything looks good. I don't really know if an intake fan will cool it much more, because it will be drawing hot air out of your closet. You could try turning the AC down real low in that room, lol. You might consider getting 1 or 2 or the co2 boost buckets, or a co2 system, the extra co2 will help your plants deal with the extra heat alot better, and also drastically increase your yield. But other wise lookin real good.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, i bit the bullet and sliced a hole in the bottom side with a blade. I squeezed one of my lil 80 cfm fans in there, and now its blowin nice, cool air into the tent, and now i wanna move the light even closer since the room is gonna go down in temp real nice. If things still get to be too hot as shit progresses and the plants take up more space, i might do the same thing to the other side with my other 80 cfm fan. I put duct tape around the hole so it didnt leak light out or anything. Its really nice havin this thing man. No offgassing so far, lol. My seedling hasnt turned yellow yet, so im assuming i have a healthy tent. I have to look into it more to see how long people have went before the reaction starts - id rather be safe then sorry with all these good seeds man.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

before the "reaction starts"....? What reaction? Sounds like it should work fine for ya. I think I'm gonna be building a homemade tent when I get my space ready.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah man put ur new plants in there the buds will get faaaaat


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2008)

my new plants are in there. I was thinkin about putting my old plants in there too during the day, but i dont know how a MH would work for flowering plants. 

N when i was talking about a chemical reaction -- i mean, 

This year, some company in Hong Kong who owns one of the two only machines in the world that make our grow tents, wether it be a Darkroom a Jardin a Hydrohut or even the generic ones like the one i got, are made.


This year one of these machines ran off an entire line of hydrohuts and generics that were sprayed with some sort of chemical adhesive that hasnt been used in the past, to make the corners of the tent, and all the stitching adhere to itself so it doesnt unravel. 

Well i guess what happened was, that this chemical, once applied to the tent, becomes deadly to plant material once the plant is put in the tent, and a growlight placed over it. Once the light heats up the tent enough, it creates a reaction called "Off Gassing" , where vapor from this chemical is heated into the air in the tent, and it kills the plants, turning them yellow at first, and then killing them over a period of a day or two.

So yeah, its got me a little worried, lol. But im watchin everything. Ive had my plants in there for about2 or 3 hours so far, and it was REALLY hot in there for a little bit while i was hookin up all my ducting. But everything still looks real nice though, so im a lot less worried than i was before i started.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

I see, I havn't really read much about the tents, so I was unaware of said problem. That kinda sucks though, seems like they would think ahead more. Unless it was done on purpose to stop illegal growing lol. J/K


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol sorry lil high put ur olllld plants in there


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 16, 2008)

nice buds man , setup looks good man .. you've been pimped ! lol
any light escape out of there when its closed ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

Yo K1ng... I just browsed through... you guys have been busy.. hehehe....

Anyways.. I'ma go back and do some catching up but I gotta couple questions to ask you...

Can you tell me what the temperature inside is with the light on and the vents working...???

I am really curious.. I would also like to know what temp the air around the tent is... so I know how many degrees warmer in the tent...

I am not worried 'cause I can always pump outside air (well below freezing) in to the tent and across the cool tube...

Can you touch the glass?

Thanks...

G


----------



## spida (Oct 16, 2008)

Lookin' beautiful K1. Haha. I would have just built the tent myself. I prefer sometimes when stuff is done by me. Saves some money, and works just as good, but sometimes just doesnt have the professional look.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 17, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Yo K1ng... I just browsed through... you guys have been busy.. hehehe....
> 
> Anyways.. I'ma go back and do some catching up but I gotta couple questions to ask you...
> 
> ...


well, now that ive figured out my air intake, the temp inside is an even 80 degrees give or take. Outside the tent is about the same, because its in my closet, and i have my exhaust blowing out of the tent, and into the closet, but i also have an exhaust fan set up for my closet (80cfm) sucking all that hot air out so it doesnt get sucked back into the tent by my intake fan. 

N yeah, i can touch the tube, its hot, but i can touch it. Right now i have the tube about 7 inches above my plants, and its been 20 hours since i moved it, and they actually seem to love it. all of my seedlings have sprouted overnight, except for two of my twilights, which germinated, but with tiny taproots. I checked them out, and even though i planted them, watered them, and put them under the MH, the taproot hasnt even grown a cm since i planted it. nothing at all. Same goes for the other one too. They are both the exact same, and its kind of stressin me out now. 

Does that ever happen? a seed germs, and then it doesnt do anything else??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 17, 2008)

spida said:


> Lookin' beautiful K1. Haha. I would have just built the tent myself. I prefer sometimes when stuff is done by me. Saves some money, and works just as good, but sometimes just doesnt have the professional look.


 
N yeah, i love savin money too bro. Only thing about this particular situation with me is, heres what happened, lol.

I went on ebay, to buy a ph meter or some shit. I cliked the buy it now price, and went to buy it. When i bought it, i thought it got charged to my debit card, but when i checked my balance, it never took themoney out. So i called paypal about it, and they tell me i have a paypal buyer credit card. Apparently i applied for one last year when i bought some Steelers tickets, and forgot about the application. Apparently i got approved, and they gave me a 700 dollar limit on that fucker, lol. Spent every single dime within 1 day. And that my friend, is my tent, my light, and everything else i bought  .

All in all, the only thing i actually spent my own cash on, was my soil n nutes. I got no problems with payin 15 bucks a month on my PP card instead of bein out 700 bucks out of pocket. So yeah, i probably would have ended up makin my own grow area if i didnt get a deal like that. I actually was thinkin about it, because at first i didnt wanna use my closet to grow with because i was too worried about the temps n ventilation, but everything worked out a hell of alot better than i thought it was gonna. The tent works better than i probably could have done, plus its enclosed, instead of opening my closet door straight to my grow, i have a lighttight room that keeps all air inside of it, and keeps everything nice n stealthy. Im a very happy camper right now.


So no offgassing problem, lol. My seedlings are green, and lookin good man. Im the proud father to four beautiful babies, and hopefully 6 soon, followed by another 2 whiteberries n 2 northern souls, as soon as their ready to grow.Bust out the Cigars Fellas!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey K1ng, i got a responce from attitude on my free power skunk seeds 

"Hi there

According to the paperwork it was sent however can you double check as it was inside a small plastic vile which you may have missed.

Many thanks

Rachel
The Attitude" 


heres what i wanted to say ...

Rachel, according to reality (the plastic bag with no powerskunk seeds in it)
You fucked up, you think a pot head cant find seeds in a plastic bag ?????C'MON .. now send me my fucking seeds god damnit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What i actaully said... i offered to buy the nirvana K2 10 pack and send me 2 free viles of power skunk and free express shipping .... lets see what they say ... i think its pretty fair .. i didint fuck up they did... what do you think ????


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 17, 2008)

i highly doubt their gonna ship you out your seeds for free dude. remember, those are free power skunk seeds, lol. the only thing you were gona have to pay for in the 1st place is the shipping -- isthat all you ordered?? i forgot dude.


N speakin of orderin seeds, lol, i just ordered some Sweet God from BcBD. mmmmmmMMMMMMMMmmmmmm -- might replace the twilight seeds that aint sprouting with those, even though itll take a week or so to get them to me. we shall see....


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 17, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> i highly doubt their gonna ship you out your seeds for free dude. remember, those are free power skunk seeds, lol. the only thing you were gona have to pay for in the 1st place is the shipping -- isthat all you ordered?? i forgot dude.
> 
> 
> N speakin of orderin seeds, lol, i just ordered some Sweet God from BcBD. mmmmmmMMMMMMMMmmmmmm -- might replace the twilight seeds that aint sprouting with those, even though itll take a week or so to get them to me. we shall see....



i ordered like 130$ worth of seeds.
i got the package and it was missing the power skunk ....
when someone sends you an order missing an item ..... do you pay for shipping again because they forgot to pack the item ???


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 17, 2008)

i mean, you got a point there, but theyll probably keep arguin with you for a while, somethin like "sorry, but we wouldknow if we fucked up your order" , n youll belike "nono IM sorry, but I would know if you fucked my order up, so send me my shit" n itll justgo on n on n on n on, lol. It sucks, but were dealing with international seedbanks who are sending seeds illegally to us, lol. They really aint gonna send us shit unless theirs money involved bro. N attitude is a great seedbank, but i dont think that even thenicest guys in the seed business are gonna send you out some more seeds based on your word alone. I mean, i wrote them an email sayin that my seedswere fucked up and no longer viable, andi gottheir standard response for people who write saying that type of shit, which basically goes soemthing like "so what, its illegal for us to even sell you these with intent to germ. we aint sendin you anything else to replace those. fuck you, buhbye."


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 17, 2008)

lovely thread +rep
maybe I shoulda vegged under my cfls instead of wasting power on this hps IM NOT EVEN FLOWERING YET!!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't think that boricuaboi, the hps will produce much better plants, even veggin under it. They should be bushier, and stay shorter.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

what?? hps is used for flowering its not better for vegging at all in fact its almost useless during veg...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

So did i read the attitude page correctly. I am gonna get the ak47, which is 67 pounds, or 109 dollars. I believe the main page said that with a purchase of that price will will get 10 Ak47, 5 super skunk, 1 durban, and 1 northernlights. Is this correct?



Free pack of G13 LABS Power Skunk 5 SEEDS when you spend over 1P or 2 Cents ​ Spend £30 and receive one feminized Durban Poison cannabis seed​ Spend £60 and also receive one feminized Northern Lights cannabis seed​


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

No way, hps will still be better for veg then just cfls, If you have the money, you can also get a blue spectrum hps bulb that will be purfect for flowering. Hortilux makes a red, and blue spectrum blub. Red for flower and blue for veg. Hps isn't destinctive to the spectrum its just the way the bulb is made.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry for the multiple posts, but the bottom of my post about the seeds, didn't show up for some reason unless you highlight the area under the freepack line.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

well you didnt say all that haha but still for the first few weeks you dont even need that much light hps isnt really neccessary until you start flowering... the red spectrum that is haha


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree about the first couple weeks, and you also don't want to burn them up in the early stages. Sorry I didn't elaborate more. I still need to get my blue bulb, I only have red right now, but I think it should only be about 100 or so. I just havn't gotten around to it, I didn't have the light during my last grow until the bloom, so I didn't need the blue.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

He he I did get my 1000w for free though, well for a 1/2 oz. So I can't really complain about only having the one bulb.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

damn thats not bad at all haha i had to pay almost 300 just for my 400w! i just use a bunch of cfls for veg they seem to be working fine


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

They prolly are I've seen some pretty nice results from cfls. King is doing a real nice cfl grow obviously. But if i can get the blue bulb for around 100, that will step it up to a whole differant level I think, 1000w blue spectrum should rock the socks off the plants.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

damn yeah that would be pretty nuts so 1000 red and 1000 blue? shit with my 400w on it doesnt even look like my cfls would be doing anything haha


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

My goal for my next is 4-5 plants scrog in a 4x8 area, 1g/w = 1000 +grams, and I have no doubt in my mind that it will happen.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

haha damn i would like to see that is like a 1/2 pound per plant...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll get a journal up for sure. But theres no reason it can't happen. Check this out...https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90011-4x4-600w-scrog-3rd-wk.html If he can pull 13.5 oz from 1.5 plants with 600w in 4x4, then I have no doubt I can get 35 oz(1000 grams) from 4-5 plants with 1000w in 4x8. I'm going to use the air basket technique he used, and I'm hoping to be able to get CO2 which should make the 1000 an even easier number to reach.......I hope rofl


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

yeh, thats pretty much the goal for everyone, lol. Gettin 1g/w is like catchin a leprachaun though, its near impossible. Unless your a fuckin pro dude. Least IMHO it is. Im gonna be doin that technique for this grow, throwin airstones into my growbags, to oxyginate the soil while im growin in some 5 gal growbags. I hope 8 of them bitches will fit, lol. But a 600w - i bet i end up with more than 600g's off of this grow im startin up as long as i baby the fuck out of everything. Fuckin MH bulb is fuckin up on me though. 

Nobody told me i was supposed to let the bulb cool down after i turned it off before i started it back up again. I think somethin might have blown in the bulb, because it dont seem as bright as it did when i fired it up for the 1st time man. im fuckin pissed. Im goin out n pickin up a growbright MH though for 50 bucks at HTGsupply. Least my HPS aint been fired up but once so i could see how fuckin orange my tent got, which was fuckin nuts man, SERIOUSLY orange. But yeah, for the room im growin in, i really think that if i put them airstones in my bags, and throw a screen about 3 feet up in the tent, i can have me just one FATTY fuckin bush of bud with 8 different trunks, lol. Im shootin for the moon with this one, i just dont know what im gonna do nute wise. I got the full line of FF nutes, but i think i also wanna get some BMO super plant tonic, n a couple of other things for my Ocean forest soil, like maybe an organic tea suppliment to feed it once a week, or maybe even some Sensizym n Tarantula from AN. 

There are alot of options, n i got 5 weeks to figure it out, but i need to figure it out now, so i dont fuckin change my god damn mind. I need to stick with a method n fuckin thats that for this grow. Aint gonnabe no transplanting every 2 weeks, fuckin with different nutes, and burning my plants every other fuckin day. Im flushing my plants two weeks from harvest this time, n thats IT man. Im gonna be whoring myself out to people so theyll fuckin coach me through thisone i think, lol. I want a nice n smooth trouble free grow with a massive yield. Every single plant im growing is said to have a great yield for commercial growers, n even though im not a commercial grower, id love to get an lb or two off of 8 plants. I mean, one lb is gonna be easy cuz thats 2 z's a plant, but i want fuckin more than that man. lol, this shit is gonna be fun, thats all i know. Ill just set my expectations low, i think, and still shoot for the biggest yield possible. I know theres gonna be toppin n fimmin goin on out the ass, thats for sure. probably gonna top each plant like twice or three times before i throw the screen in there i think. Did NSW top his plant more than once?? it fuckin looked like it. He said he fimmed alot too, but i aint experienced with fimming at all, so im gonna be kinda leary to do that shit.

bah, im fuckin babbling now man. Its time to crash out after i smoke muh bubbler.




OOOO btw, speakin of pipes, anyone seen them new Tsunami bongs?? their fuckin SWEET. look them bitches up man. cant describe it. their kinda like Tornado bongs, but sweeter IMHO.

n Thunder, your right btw, you were supposed to get all of those freebies with your order. So i think id be complainin out the asshole if i was you.


----------



## spida (Oct 18, 2008)

I just smoked outta my bubbler and I gotta say k1ng, you said baffled! hahahahaha


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 18, 2008)

Well man people on here do it, or close. I'd be happy with 3/4g/w!!! lol All it takes is the right conditions, right. I know the lights good, I know the soil will be good, good nutes, and good genetics, good temps and alittle love, and you got a goooood grow! Just like yours is turning out lol. With the grow you've got planned esspecially if you scrog, (which I have been encouraging all along) then you should deffinitly be able to get atleast close the that 600, which would get you to 1g/w


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh and I didn't order yet, I was just checking before I do order.  I was hoping you would say YES!  I like freebies! lol Have I asked you about mailing to your house, or in this case my house. Is it a bad idea IYO


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah but for the close quarters that i have, a 600w light should be just like using a 1000w light for a 4x8 room man. I dont see why i cant get more than a g/w to be honest with you. Im faded man, and i know i contradicted myself like 3 times in my last post, but thats ok. 

But like i said, with 8 plants, and the closed in space that i have, i dont see why not. My MH light is 95000 lumens, and my HPS is somethin like 120000 lumens - i need to check the box again but im pretty sure thats what it is. Fuckin i dont see why i cant get a couple lbs off of 8 plants of varying taste, yield, and appearance, lol. FFS man, bluecheese is a heavy yielder, so is Whiteberry, so is NOrthern Soul, n i aint expectin much out of my twilight, cuz that fuckin strain germinated for shit. I got one seed to sprout, and the other two i took a look at, and their taproots turned black, and it was like a mushy soup inside the seed. fuckin sucks. So i got my last twilight seed in a paper towel, so hopefully ill at least have two twilights in the mix. So i might end up givin away a bluecheese plant. I kinda want two twilight, two bluecheese, two whiteberry n two northern soul plants. That would be the shnit. N if i got ANYTHNIG close to two lbs, i would fuckin bronze a nugget n hang it on my wall


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

n yeah spidey, lol, it fuckin baffles me why i shouldnt be able to get my ass a fuckin killer yield alltogether on this grow comin up.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 18, 2008)

I knew you contradicted yourself, but its cool, cus it just means your gonna get more buds in the end lol. I'm sure you can exceed the 600g, just as I'm sure I'll prolly exceed the 1000g, but thats a nice target to shoot for in the mean time.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

hell yeah man. As long as i end up gettin at least an elbow off of these bitches, ill be more than happy. i think a pound aint askin for TOO TOO much, is it???


Ok, checkit, first, i wanna congratulate myself, on my 1000th post and my promotion to MISTER FUCKIN GANJA!!!! woohoo for me, lol.


Second, i have a mission here for all my people that regular this thread. I wanna make this grow a collective grow. I want you guys to help out, along with any experts you may know, have them help my happy ass out too. The reason im askin for everyones help? because i wanna get the absolute most out of this grow as i possibly can - knowledge wise, that is, lol. But i want a huge yield too. But learning a bunch of shit about growing quantity means more to me to be honest, because my future grows will depend on that knowledge. So, in like a week or so, once i have ALL Of my plants up n running, im gonna take this journal n close it, n start up my new journal - K1Ng5p4d3's BlueCheese/Twilight/Whiteberry/NorthernSoul grow  . So u guys down to hook a bro up with some collective knowledge?? I am definitely open to all suggestions within reason - ive decieded to go all soil this time around, and im gonna put the hydrofarm into storage for now. next grow for sure though. So soil for sure, airstones in the soil for sure, ScrOG for sure, usin the FF soil, FF nutes that i got (Ocean forest soil, GrowBig, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom) for sure, and thats about it. Anything else that you guys can think of to help out with the grow, wether it be other product to add with the FF nutes, techniques to use, ect... im down for it all. I got a little bit of ched left over from the money i had for my setup, and i can still spend it on my grow but wisely, so if you guys see something that ill end up NEEDING, lemme know.


thanks guys for everything in this grow. Ill actually keep this one open for a while longer, till i harvest my currently flowering girls, but im gonna start my new journal next week. Do you guys know how to make direct click links to your journals, other than putting it into your sig?? sometimes its a bitch finding my journal so i can check the posts, lol.

im out to bed for the night guys. talk to yall tomorrow.

-K1.

*edit* im all over the place tonight cuz im fuckin blazed, n i took a couple percoset that my wifey had left over from her script, so please excuse the faded ramble. But i DO mean what i said about needing you guys' help. I dont have a whole giant deal of knowledge personally, but its at all you guys disposal, so pick away at my brain if need be, lol, im out man - im gonna end up smackin the keyboard with my forehead in a minute..


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

N when i say i need to get my hands on all the knowledge i can about growing quantity, im not talking about commercial grows really, im just sayin that pretty much every grow i do from here on out is gonna be a 10-15 plant minimum cuz in feb im movin out into my own god damn house, instead of a shitty fuckin apartment. BASEMENT HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! so yeah, thats what im sayin. Knowledge is more important than nuggets. Im outta here now, seriously. I fuckin mean it this time.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job on your grow man! Just got done reading your journal and i gotta say you've come along way since the cardboard box in the top part of the closet! +rep! Buddy of mine and myself just started our first grow with some extra space that we had. Check it out if you'd like its in the sig!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks buddy christ, you the man.n thanks for that +rep too, you brought balance to my rep meter cuz some douchebag -repped me cuzza my "why do i fantasize about fucking my plants" thread


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats on 1000 lol. King your a blast, I'll deffinitly be in on your new grow you know it! It looks like you and us are in for a treat. I am now gonna have to wait another week to order my seeds, I was gonna do it this weekend, but I just had to put 2 new tires on my car, I got a flat last night, and I hate buying just one tire. So that set me back a little, but I'm still working out other details still. Then I'll get a journal up once I'm rollin. I have to see if it will let me post pics yet it wasn't for awhile, said something about a "security token". You guys know anything about it? 

I said to jollygreengiant earlier that we need to gat a whole scrog section going. Peace man catch ya latta!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I had a lot of catching up to do... but I am done...

You guys ... I apologize, I didn't even go back and proof read it...

and I picked on every single one of you as much as I could... don't know why...

But it was fun....

and remember... there will be a quiz on monday... lol....

Check it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry I am so slow...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Thing with it is, the light system that came all together, (bulbs ballast, reflector) all came with the same type of sockets, while my cooltube has a 15' cord with a different typa socket. FUCKIN A. i went all over the city lookin for an adapter for it, tryin to figure out what the fuck to do, when i just decided to come home, play bob vila, and fuckin cut both wires in half (the wire comin out of the batwing reflector, and the wire comin out of the cooltube. I stripped down the wiring, and just pieced them together usin a lot of electrical tape and VIOLA!!! instant cooltube cord.
> -K1.


 Can you post a picture if the different plugs...????

You already trashed them didn't you... damn I hate being late...

Also, I noticed you have the ducting going all over the world and back.... is there a way to make it have less turns....

I am planning on having mine just go straight through, no bends (other than the up and down adjustments...)... and my fan will be outside, 'cause my tent is so much smaller...

And you my friend have made the classic mistake of selling the ommelets before the chicken has laid the eggs...

I really hope the 700 bucks on that CC don't end up costing you thousands and thousands ... good luck... (sorry, I HATE credit card companies) 



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> well, now that ive figured out my air intake, the temp inside is an even 80 degrees give or take.


 I guess that is not bad... a little warm for my taste... I keep mine at 72F 
 


K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Outside the tent is about the same, because its in my closet,


 ok but what is the temp of your intake, I guess is what I want to know....

I am trying to figure out how many degrees warmer it is inside of the tent... in comparison to your room (not the closet)...
 


K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> and i have my exhaust blowing out of the tent, and into the closet, but i also have an exhaust fan set up for my closet (80cfm) sucking all that hot air out so it doesnt get sucked back into the tent by my intake fan.


 Double chamber exhaust... I can dig it... hehehe
 


K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> N yeah, i can touch the tube, its hot, but i can touch it.


 can you touch it and go ouch... or can you put your hand on it and hold it there..???
 


K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Right now i have the tube about 7 inches above my plants,


 That is very reasonable for a 600 watt MH... 
 
 What do you think would die first... the plants or the plastic in the tent (heat from the lamp melting)
 


K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> and its been 20 hours since i moved it, and they actually seem to love it.


 Good and the temps are still around 80F
 


K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> all of my seedlings have sprouted overnight, except for two of my twilights, which germinated, but with tiny taproots. I checked them out, and even though i planted them, watered them, and put them under the MH, the taproot hasnt even grown a cm since i planted it. nothing at all. Same goes for the other one too. They are both the exact same, and its kind of stressin me out now.


 Stress leads to anger.... don't go there... it's a very ugly path... take the scenic route instead...lol.... patience....
 
Does that ever happen? a seed germs, and then it doesnt do anything else??[/quote]

 I am sure it happens.... everything happens, at least once or twice...lol...
 


Thundercat said:


> Don't think that boricuaboi, the hps will produce much better plants, even veggin under it. They should be bushier, and stay shorter.


 If you are comparing HPS with MH... for vegging.... the plants will actually stretch a little more under the HPS than the MH (which is desirable to some people)...
 


DKskater75 said:


> what?? hps is used for flowering its not better for vegging at all in fact its almost useless during veg...


It is not useless at all.. I know several people (in the real world) that only run HPS for both vegg and flower...

I disagree 100% with the "almost useless" statement...



Thundercat said:


> No way, hps will still be better for veg then just cfls,


I agree with this statement though...




Thundercat said:


> If you have the money, you can also get a blue spectrum hps bulb that will be purfect for flowering. Hortilux makes a red, and blue spectrum blub. Red for flower and blue for veg. Hps isn't destinctive to the spectrum its just the way the bulb is made.


Incorrect...

They actually are spectrum specific.... no way to get blue light out of a HPS or red light out of a MH... period...

The bulbs you are talking about exist, but they are actually both an HPS and a MH in one...

Check this....













DKskater75 said:


> well you didnt say all that haha but still for the first few weeks you dont even need that much light hps isnt really neccessary until you start flowering... the red spectrum that is haha



Light is kinda like oil in your engine...

Any oil is better than no oil... but the correct type and viscosity for the application will work much better....




Thundercat said:


> I'd be happy with 3/4g/w!!!


Fuck me tooo!!!!!!




Thundercat said:


> you should deffinitly be able to get atleast close the that 600, which would get you to 1g/w


Definite is a word that only belongs in the drying room... after the job is done...

Don't set yourself up for disappointment....

At least wait for the chicken to lay the egg before you advertise your omelets.... just a thought though....



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeah but for the close quarters that i have, a 600w light should be just like using a 1000w light for a 4x8 room man.


I'm thinking similar with my 600 and even smaller tent...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I dont see why i cant get more than a g/w to be honest with you. Im faded man, and i know i contradicted myself like 3 times in my last post, but thats ok.


I wanna see some backing up to that statement... oh you are faded... and very contradictory... what's next ... lol... you guys crack me up....




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> But like i said, with 8 plants, and the closed in space that i have


do I read crowded many plants or fewer uncrowded plants...???




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> i dont see why not. My MH light is 95000 lumens, and my HPS is somethin like 120000 lumens - i need to check the box again but im pretty sure thats what it is.


Numbers... show me the weight on the scale... hehehe....





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Fuckin i dont see why i cant get a couple lbs off of 8 plants of varying taste, yield, and appearance, lol.


No one is saying you can't... just don't go with that for your expected yield.. it's more like a max possible figure, if anything....





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> FFS man, bluecheese is a heavy yielder, so is Whiteberry, so is NOrthern Soul,


Heavy yielders need more room.... 





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> n i aint expectin much out of my twilight, cuz that fuckin strain germinated for shit. I got one seed to sprout, and the other two i took a look at, and their taproots turned black, and it was like a mushy soup inside the seed. fuckin sucks. So i got my last twilight seed in a paper towel, so hopefully ill at least have two twilights in the mix. So i might end up givin away a bluecheese plant. I kinda want two twilight, two bluecheese, two whiteberry n two northern soul plants. That would be the shnit. N if i got ANYTHNIG close to two lbs, i would fuckin bronze a nugget n hang it on my wall


Yeah I would freaking GOLD plate it... hahahaha.....



Thundercat said:


> I knew you contradicted yourself, but its cool, cus it just means your gonna get more buds in the end lol.


His lack of brain matter does not constitute an increase in your yield... at all... sorry....





Thundercat said:


> I'm sure you can exceed the 600g, just as I'm sure I'll prolly exceed the 1000g, but thats a nice target to shoot for in the mean time.


OK.. suit yourselves... I would shoot for keeping them alive... and whatever you get is a profit....

Shooting for 1g/w right off the bat is a bit unreal in my opinion...

what was the result of your last batch??? how many grams per what did you get???

Anyone...?




Thundercat said:


> My goal for my next is 4-5 plants scrog in a 4x8 area, 1g/w = 1000 +grams, and I have no doubt in my mind that it will happen.


You are a man of faith.... I'll give you that...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeh, thats pretty much the goal for everyone, lol.


More like the high point of one's carrer....




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Gettin 1g/w is like catchin a leprachaun though, its near impossible.


It just takes time to dial in everything.... test the best techniques for your set-up and all that...

Plus, it takes quite a bit of up-front investment in the best equipment... 





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Unless your a fuckin pro dude.


Pros Fuck up too.....






K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Least IMHO it is.


Oh K1NG you are so humble... the heavens are parting and a sea of buds is opening for you.... hahahaha!!!!





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Im gonna be doin that technique for this grow, throwin airstones into my growbags, to oxyginate the soil while im growin in some 5 gal growbags. I hope 8 of them bitches will fit, lol.


Noe that is interesting... airstones on soil... huh.... I gotta think about that one for a bit....





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> But a 600w - i bet i end up with more than 600g's off of this grow im startin up as long as i baby the fuck out of everything.


Hahahaha... your humbleness is apparent ....

remember this?????





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Gettin 1g/w is like catchin a leprachaun though, its near impossible.


hahahaha...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Fuckin MH bulb is fuckin up on me though.
> Nobody told me i was supposed to let the bulb cool down after i turned it off before i started it back up again.


Fuck man.. that is pretty common sense... something that hot???? gotta let it cool a bit....







K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I think somethin might have blown in the bulb, because it dont seem as bright as it did when i fired it up for the 1st time man.



NO NO NO... it just takes a while for it to get up to operating parameters...

It will get brighter in a few minutes of being on....







K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> im fuckin pissed. Im goin out n pickin up a growbright MH though for 50 bucks at HTGsupply.


Silly is what you are... it's fine dude... 





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Least my HPS aint been fired up but once so i could see how fuckin orange my tent got, which was fuckin nuts man, SERIOUSLY orange. But yeah, for the room im growin in, i really think that if i put them airstones in my bags, and throw a screen about 3 feet up in the tent, i can have me just one FATTY fuckin bush of bud with 8 different trunks, lol. Im shootin for the moon with this one, i just dont know what im gonna do nute wise. I got the full line of FF nutes, but i think i also wanna get some BMO super plant tonic, n a couple of other things for my Ocean forest soil, like maybe an organic tea suppliment to feed it once a week, or maybe even some Sensizym n Tarantula from AN.



Just don't burn them up with a toxic soup.... hehehe...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> There are alot of options, n i got 5 weeks to figure it out, but i need to figure it out now, so i dont fuckin change my god damn mind. I need to stick with a method n fuckin thats that for this grow. Aint gonnabe no transplanting every 2 weeks, fuckin with different nutes, and burning my plants every other fuckin day.



Now there is a fucking concept......





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Im flushing my plants two weeks from harvest this time, n thats IT man. Im gonna be whoring myself out to people so theyll fuckin coach me through thisone i think, lol.


Uh you mean drying...? hang it upside down, in a dark, cool, ventilated room or box... until the outside feels dry and almost smokeable...

and curing...? stick them in your jar and burp once a day for a few minutes...






K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I want a nice n smooth trouble free grow with a massive yield.


Is that all you want K1NG????? so modest... hahahaha.....






K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Every single plant im growing is said to have a great yield for commercial growers, n even though im not a commercial grower, id love to get an lb or two off of 8 plants. I mean, one lb is gonna be easy cuz thats 2 z's a plant, but i want fuckin more than that man. lol, this shit is gonna be fun, thats all i know. Ill just set my expectations low, i think, and still shoot for the biggest yield possible. I know theres gonna be toppin n fimmin goin on out the ass, thats for sure. probably gonna top each plant like twice or three times before i throw the screen in there i think. Did NSW top his plant more than once?? it fuckin looked like it. He said he fimmed alot too, but i aint experienced with fimming at all, so im gonna be kinda leary to do that shit.


I think you are going to have a lot of fun.... but you may disappoint yourself with this 15g per watt trend that is starting in your mind... alleged mind.. sorry.....




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> bah, im fuckin babbling now man. Its time to crash out after i smoke muh bubbler.


Babbling and dreaming... they usually go together hahahaha....






K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> OOOO btw, speakin of pipes, anyone seen them new Tsunami bongs?? their fuckin SWEET. look them bitches up man. cant describe it. their kinda like Tornado bongs, but sweeter IMHO.


No, I've never seen one... but I gotta go check it out... if iever get done with this post...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> n Thunder, your right btw, you were supposed to get all of those freebies with your order. So i think id be complainin out the asshole if i was you.


Complain to the asshole and you will get nothing... ask the nice guy and you might.... NICE is NICE....




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> hell yeah man. As long as i end up gettin at least an elbow off of these bitches, ill be more than happy. i think a pound aint askin for TOO TOO much, is it???
> 
> That is your problem.. you are asking for it...
> 
> ...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 18, 2008)

well i could be offended, i could not be i have no idea because there is no way i will ever read all of that!! are you insane??? lol longest post in RIU history congrats!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> well i could be offended, i could not be i have no idea because there is no way i will ever read all of that!! are you insane??? lol longest post in RIU history congrats!



Hahahaha... I didn't offend anyone... but I did call bullshit when I saw it....

I was a bit of a prick about it though (in good fun)... but I figured you guys have pretty tough skin... lol....

L8tr...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

i read it all, lol. This is why i love gypsy. dude, your the fuckin man. after i reread half the shit i wrote last night im smackin myself in the forehead without your "colorful" commentary, lol. WITH it just makes me fuckin die laughin man. 

but yeah, your right about me tryin to expect what kind of yield im gonna get n alla that, countin my chickens before they hatch is a dumb thing to do, cuz it will only lead to disappointment. 

now, as far as my 8 plants being all high yielders, and having such a small space, lemme ask this - do you think that by doing a ScrOG about 3.5 feet up, leaving almost 2 feet of space left vertically, would give them a better chance at reaching near their full potential/? that way i could stop the vertical growth, and let them try to get all of their buds through my screen, while i fight them back with a stick, lol?? i mean, obviously theyre not gonna reach their full potential because of all of the plants im gonna have in there, but theres no turning back now man. not unless i wanna give some seedlings away and teach some other fucker how to grow around here, when chances are they would kill my baby within a fuckin week of havin her. 

so 8 plants it is - so now i need to figure out what im gonna do guys. like i said, i wanna put airstones into my pots - but now that im thinkin about that too, with the room i have, it might cause problems. NowStopWhining's grow - where he did only one plant with a 5 gallon netted pot and an airstone in his soil - he had one of the biggest indoor pot plants i have ever seen on RIU, let alone in life period. its all because of the air stone, the sensizym n tarantula he used, n all the love n care he gave his plants. that shit was impressive, and im almost scared to try n do my plants like that cuz if i did, and it worked out great, id have to end up tearing down the tent altogether and try to outfit my closet without the tent, as a growroom. it would only give me an extra 3 feet of space lengthwise, and if i took down my original growbox, it would give me an extra 4 feet of space almost vertically, but i dont think i can pull all that off. itd be too much of a hassle, especially sincei m in an apartment. a self contained grow in my tent is pretty much perfect for my situation - i just think that i underestimated what my plants are gonna be capable of. 


i gotta jet, so ill finish this thought up a little later on, but yeah man, i can really talk about shit i could do differently, or want to get done with this grow, literally all day long man. thanks for tunin in , n GYPNASTY, your a fuckin cutup dude. seriously glad to have u on board man. You n all of my regulars on here are great guys, n really gimme aloTTA comic relief when im stressin out, lol. i seriously appreciate that shit man, its nice to know that there are people on here with the same sense of humor as i have.

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

ok, so i got my shit all set up, my hi-lo hangers in there, n man their the shit. much more convenient than havin to tie n untie some nylon rope all day long to fuck with the height of my light. n Gyp, i forgot to answer your question before - my light is hot, but i can put my hand right up onto the cooltube, and keep it there. Everything is nice n air cooled, n i highly doubt anything is gonna get burned to death, the way that i have everything set up. i guess id rather do overkill with the fans than have not enough, lol.


So i guess all in all thats it for right now, i would finish my though from before, but by stepping away from the post for a little while n takin care of some other shit, it give u the ability to SHUT THE FUCK UP for a minute, n then come back, n have a post that isnt a one gigantic runon sentence.


so tomorrow, ill take some pics of my plants, both old and new, because its been a couple pages since ive done one, and were overdue here, lol. unfortunately, i still dont have all of my plants in pots, but hopefully tomorrow or monday ill have everything germed and put in pots. ive been doing everything in sections so i dont do anything too fast. taking my time is gonna be the name of the game. i just started germing my northern n whiteberry seeds today, so hopefully theyll be germed by tomorrow, and in pots. Anyways, pics of AT LEAST my blue cheese n twilight plants tomorrow, n ill hook up some pics of Corky, and the dying dlylah. i dont know whats wrong with her man. her leaves are ALL getting the claw(all curling inward and down, and getting really dry-feeling.), and i think it might either be burn, or a p deficiency. 

i went out earlier n picked up some ROOTS ORGANICS bat guano solution stuff, its 0-4-0, and i gave her a dose of that stuff, so hopefully ill know if it did anything good for her by tomorrow. If not, its back to the drawing board. Edux10 and some other dude, cant remember his name right now has the eXACT same problem, but none of us can figure it out. the closest thing i can think of is a P deficiency, so ill take some pics tomorrow, and if anyone can diagnose it, please do, because it wont just be helping me, itll be helping a couple people.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 18, 2008)

wooow wtf was all that bout gypsy i didnt take the time to read it to long lots of quotes


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

lol, when he catches up, he REALLY catches up


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow gypsy, that post was absurd. Thanks for correcting me about the light. I knew that Hortilux made a 1000w HPS Super Blue, but I didn't realize that it was a dual arc bulb. Either way, it's a bad ass light that would out perform the CFL's for sure. Here is the link to the one that I would like to get...but for a better price, I hope.
1000W HPS Hortilux Super Blue. Dual Arc MH and HPS Bulb - Interior Gardens

You are probably right about counting your chickens before they hatch. This is going to be my third grow and I am basing my goals only on past experience and what I've seen done by others. I do have high hopes, but you have to have a bar to reach for. I can't really judge my g/w from my last grow because I only had the good light for the flowering period. With that said..I hope I get a half a gram per watt. Either way, I'm sure I won't be dissappointed with the quality.
Peace out, homies. Shout ya a holla l8r!! LOL


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 18, 2008)

made this for ya ...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 18, 2008)

thats fuckin noice man. im diggin the homemade reflector, lol. u made yourself an HID CFL , hehe. im gonna go check out your journal brodaman. +rep for that too dude. its badass, wish ida made some shit like that...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 19, 2008)

oh oh...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 19, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wooow wtf was all that bout gypsy i didnt take the time to read it to long lots of quotes


Well, you guys wrote a bunch of stuff... I just read it and replied...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> lol, when he catches up, he REALLY catches up


I guess I am interested in what you guys have to say...



Thundercat said:


> Wow gypsy, that post was absurd. Thanks for correcting me about the light. I hope I get a half a gram per watt. Either way, I'm sure I won't be dissappointed with the quality.
> LOL


Was it really??? just cause I care...? I suppose that is an absurd concept now days....lol..

Best of luck.... as I said before... I just hope to keep them alive that long... every bit I get is a gift... not a reward...

Quality is good....

Well, I'll try to keep it short next time, if no one is going to read it... hahahaha..

Cheers guys...

G


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol I didn't mean absurd in a mean way, just it was absurdly long, cus it was lol. It great that you care, I'm always glad to get your input man. You seem to have your head on straight, and more heads are better then less right.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh! It's cool man... don't worry...

and thanks for the compliment... but head on straight is a first time in my book...lol....

what did you think of the bud???


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 19, 2008)

dude that shit looks danky as fuck man. im impressed. lemme know how it smokes bro. IM JEALOUS AS FUCKKKKKKK, lol. 

fuckin stupid god damn plant. I forgot to take a pic for you guys to check her out today, but its like shes dyin or some such shit. I spent three hours slowly flushing dlylah n corky out today, and i hope it works cuz i really need somethin to change for dlylah before she dies on me. Corky is still beautiful, but i decided to give her a quick flush too, cuz the very very tips of her leaves were starting to yellow, so hopefully i nipped that shit in the bud, so to speak ,lol. 


I SWEAR ill take some pics tomorrow for you guys so u can all call me an idiot for lettin that shit happen, lol. i fuckin let it go for so long cuz i wasnt sure about what the problem was, and i had to research it before i tried to fix it, but i forgot the #1 rule with plant problems - When in doubt, flush it out. N thatswhere i ended up payin the price for it man. She just started deteriorating over the last 4 days, and now that ive flushed i think im gonna be alright, but damn man, the damage is done. 

I just hope i dont have to chop her down, an try n salvage some shitty half grown nuggets man, they probably wouldnt even get you high, would they??


Bah, its all good. worst comes to worst, ill still get a nice yield from Corky, n that aint so bad, a harvest is a harvest nonetheless, and its a Win in my scorebook, lol. 

But yeah, pics tomorrow. 


N Gypsy, forreal man, dont think that your absurd man. I love readin them long ass posts bro, reminds me of ME, hehe. Fuckin dont think my thread would be the same withoutcha bro  If your ever in the midwest, look me up man!! N dont forget to lemme know how that nugg smoked - im curious cuz i fuckin love your grow, am envious of your grow, and seriously wanna have end results like that man. just beautful...


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 19, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> thats fuckin noice man. im diggin the homemade reflector, lol. u made yourself an HID CFL , hehe. im gonna go check out your journal brodaman. +rep for that too dude. its badass, wish ida made some shit like that...


 
thanks man !, i made the second one .. took some time with it and made it better then the first ... ill post pics in my journal in a minute... i didnt seem to get any +rep tho ... does every one start out at 10 ? how does that shit work any way


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah it starts at 10 and doesnt count towards others til you got 100 rather dumb i think but people seem to enjoy it haha


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 19, 2008)

damn yo, i thought i did that already , but i musta walked away after i posted that shit for ya n worked on my tent man. sorry bout that, but i got u covered now. dont worry btw, the rep will come dude. All u gotta do is be a cool motherfucker, lol, n people will rep ya man. N your a pretty cool dude in my book.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 20, 2008)

K1ng... I don't know what to say Bro...

I used 1 product... at 1/8 strength eyeballed...

Now I have 3 products, from the same line... and that is all... no toxic soups for me... I am too ignorant to know what is bullshit and what is not...

I went with something that was recommended by someone I trust and is carried at the local shop...

As for the soil stuff... I am no help at all.... I grew up throwing handfuls of seeds in various fields... I never worried about ph nutes or any of that... I let nature take care of that...

Sorry...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 20, 2008)

its cool man. I think that the damage is already done with this plant, and i am cuttin everything down to basics from here on out with my grow. Just gonna use big bloom for the rest of the grow on Corky n Dlylah, but i doubt its gonna do much for Dlylah. N for my new batch, im gonna just do grow big, n big bloom, n mayyyyyybe some of that humboldt counties own shit to finish the nuggets off toward the end. im goin up to take a look at their products this weekend, so maybe ill pick some of that up. N i NEEEEEEED to figure out the easiest way to PH soil, because it seems to be the problem with all of my soil at the present moment, even the plants that are doin reall well have a soil ph of like 7.2 ish, so i still dont know what the hell to do, even with flushing it wont lower...



Anyways, heres some pics that i promised. Just, before i post pics of Dying Dlylah, dont be all harsh man, i bin kickin myself in the ass for being too careless with her, and i already know i fucked up bad. worst comes to worse ill finish her off as best i can, n have some schwag quality bud to smoke on while im workin on my dank nuggets.

first pic - this is the worst of it. Basically all the leaves are falling off, and turning to rust, n crispy, n just fuckin brutal. I personally think shes about a day away from being a lost cause, but i hope im wrong...






n heres a few other shots...n the couple pics of nugs with no leaves on them, the majority of the leaves fell off, but i cut some of them, because they werent leaves anymore, they were just rusted crispy lookin things comin off of my plant. i waited until the absolute last moment possible to do this to them, so bare with me here.




















But yes, even with dark clouds, there is still sunshine behind them...
Corky is coming along nicely. she started to have yellowing tips, but i flushed yesterday, and everything is lookin fuckin great right now. I love this girl man, shes gonna be a nice fatty bush. The only thing that pissed me off is that she took so long to flower. shes about 2 weeks behind Dlylah, but shes healthy as fuck, and i cant wait to see what shes gonna look like two weeks from now man, especially under my MH lighting. I might switch out for a couple days and let her soak up some HPS light too. I wonder if you can do that -- switch out the light every couple days from MH to HPS, just so they get both spectrums?? fuck it, i might just get a dual spectrum bulb this thursday from HTG, whatdya think???
























-
N heres a shot of the contents of my tent right now. I couldnt fit in all of the plants into the shot, but i have the final count of everything im growing right now, and i aint adding more, cuz i wanna do a ScrOG grow. 
im growin 3 bluecheese, 2 twilight, 1 whiteberry, n 1 norther soul. I think thats a nice high yielding variety, and with the screen up, should fill up my tent nice n lushly. cant fuckin wait man..
check out the difference between Corky n Dlylah now man, its sad..









N last but CERTAINLY not least, i would like to introduce you to my babies. There are 4 here right now, because the rest are still waiting to make their above dirt debut, but i have one more twilight thats about to break surface, and the whiteberry and northern soul i just germed today, so youll see them soon enough.

























- The biggest seedling is 4 days sprouted, and lookin good. 

the other three have been above ground for 2 days, and are lookin real nice. that smallest one is the twilight, the other three are bluecheese, and like i said, the other three that your not seeing yet have yet to break surface, so gime a day or two n ill put them bitches up.

N check this shit out - i JUST started germing my whiteberry seed like two hours ago, and its already cracked and has a taproot goin. fuckin WOW right??

anyways, thanks for tunin in, i know it hurts to see one of my babies in pain like that, but either shell perk up, or ill put her out of her misery. any feedback, as always, is appreciated.

-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like someone is getting good with the MACRO shots...lol...

Kick ass pics man...

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 20, 2008)

Well king corky is lookin pretty nice man, sorry that dlylah has been dieing on you that sucks. Those seedlings are also lookin real nice. I imagine they are gonna take off. How high you have your light? Just curious, but with your cool tube once those seedlings get a few more leaves on them, I'd prolly be lowering the light.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 20, 2008)

That bud looks real nice gypsy, what kind is it? Nice and frosty, very tasty.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 20, 2008)

a couple of those picks look like u might start getting some bud rot man watch out keep a close eye on them


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah, basically im gonna chop her down if she dont show signs of improvement in the next day or two. ill try to salvage what i can, and dry n cure the buds, n hopefully will have some shwag grade nugs that at least gimme a buzz, lol. MY PH METER IS WORTH COMPLETE SHIT. those cheap 7 dollar plastic meters with the two prongs that measure soil ph, moisture, and light, are worthless. Mine was reading that my soil was well over 8 in ph, but whenever i stick it into distilled water, it reads off the fuckin charts, when its supposed to read 7. distilled should always read 7 no matter what.



So i have my cooltube about 7 inches above my seedlings right now, as there is next to NO heat whatsoever coming off of it, because im using such a high cfm fan. When Corky is in there with the plants, i keep the light literally an inch above her, which leaves the light a little under a foot above the seedlings, but as soon as i put corky to sleep, i slide the light down about 7-5 inches above the seedlings, and they fuckin love the light man. Its so cool that i can do that - i was so worried originally that it was gonna be a problem with a 600w bein too hot for the plants no matter how high up it was because my tent was so small.

so, anyways, i hope my shit perks up in the next day or two, but ive already goten over it, it was just my 1st grow, and i wasnt expecting much from it. if i can salvage some buddage from it, its a success still in my book - that and corky is gonna be a nice yield for sure , shes fuckin beautiful. Im goin out to pick up a real thermometer/hydrogemeter(LOL) on friday, the one with the censor you stick into the tent and leave the readout outside of the tent so you dont have to open it whenever u wanna check the temp. Also, gonna pick up a digi timer cuz the one i have for the tent is shit, n probably gonna pick up a couple of other cool things just to make life a little bit easier too - check it out:

gonna pick up a GREEN GENIUS
- an automated watering system for somethin like 50 bucks from HTG. fuckin sweet, 10 plant watering system. all i gotta do is hook up a rez outside of the tent, and fuckin hook the tubes up into the soil, n BOOM, automated watering. It has a programmer set into the unit, that allows you to put in a watering schedule, from every 6 hours, all the way up to once every 12 days, n it can water up to 800 ML of water each watering. Not too bad man, lol.

Also gonna pick up a FLORA MIST machine for humidity

cuz its a little humid in there, but its mostly just hot. So if i add the mister into the room, itll increase the humidity and create more ideal conditions for the plants to live in. 

Also gonna put in the DIY C02 setup that was posted on riu a couple days ago, using sugar, water, n yeast, mixed up in a series of 2liter soda bottles, and all tubed up, n set up to where you just shake up the bottles, close the rubbermaid holding the soda bottles, n walk away. only need to refill the bottles once every week or two weeks.


other than that, i have a complete setup and dont need anything else, god willing. I MIGHT pick up a dual spectrum HID bulb from HTG supply, theyre only 99 bucks, but i think i might need a little more feedback on how they perform. If i get it, ill only be using it for veg, n then just go straight to my HPS for flowering, i think that would be better personally, but i dont have any experience. I just wanna create optimal conditions for these girls. theyre gonna be treating me right in the long run, so pampering just seems in order to me. So if you guys can think of anythign that im missing or forgetting here, cmon n lemme know cuz i wanna pick it up while i got the cheddar to do it. Im definitely gonna pick up a new digital ph meter, but i dont know which one yet. 

other than that guys, thanks for the feedback as usual, n ill let you all know if im gonna be chopping my shit down or not. its only gonna end up bein like a 1/4 oz dry if i do chop it, which is disappointing, but ill deal with it man, it aint the end of the world. Just some smoke for me to puff on early while im waitin for everything to get off the ground n runnin, lol. 


N even though id be choppin it early, itd still be smokeable right?? id get high off it still eh? i mean, it has some nice trichomes still, and my fingers get sticky after i pinch the bud, so it has ThC content, n i plan on curing everything properly for AT LEAST two weeks, so i dont see why it wouldnt gimme a buzz, no???

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 20, 2008)

N yeh Thunder, its gotta be because i keep that fucker so close to the seedlings that theyre doin so well. I at first was scared to put the light so close to them, but as each day went by and they didnt get burnt by the heat, i moved it closer inch by inch. The biggest one is my Bluecheese seed that was cracked from shipping damages. I planted her because i figured that it wasnt gonna germ, and it did, lol, so it surprised the shit outta me. Shes only like 3 days older than the other ladies that are already sprouted, so in about 3 days ill have 5 plants that have 3 nodes, and two plants that are comin along man. I cant fuckin wait to see how fast that Whiteberry grows man, she germed in 3 fuckin hours dude!!!! ive NEVER seen a seed germ that fast, fuckin EVER man. its fuckin awesome. do seeds that germ that fast typically take off like a bat outta hell?? i better pick up that screen within the next two weeks, lol. I dont know why man, but im more excited about this grow than i was doin my 1st one, its kinda wierd, cuz i was straight up stoked that i could keep plants alive the 1st time around, but this time its different cuz i kinda know what im doin now.

I mean, Dlylah aside because i failed miserably with her, and couldnt figure out why i killed her, i think im doin an alright job with growin. Hope my shit turns out to be some killer man. If i have another incident like this with this grow, im gonna be one sad, sad man. believe me, my ass is knockin on wood as we speak, lol.

-K1.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry about ur plant dude, im sure youll be able to get some sort of high off of it.
i got my attitude seedlings coming up too ... take care of em !


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 20, 2008)

hell yeah ima take care of them man, lol. Im pickin up some 4 gallon pots on friday, drillin a shitload of holes into them, n then pickin up some airstones n airpumps if i can afford to with everything else im gettin. I hope i can get everything i need by friday cuz im gonna transplant them once into their final pot sizes n thats it. I aint gonna move them fuckers a second time man. So if i cant get all of them, then maybe ill do half my plants with a airstone n half without, just to see if theres a difference in yield n size. 

reguardless, im definitely gona be takin shit slow with the nutes this time around man. Im gonna start at 1/3 strength with my growbig, n work my way up from there. gotta do it that way man, i aint tryin to burn nothin or even make nothin look SEMI fucked up ,lol. I want nothin but leafy green shit on my plants, i dont wanna see no crispy, browning bullshit on my leaves this time around. Im gonna keep the foliar feeding down to a minimum, n im gonna do things right. Shit, i might even go pick up some DIFFERENT nutes, just to make sure im gentle with my shit. I heard Humboldt's own nute line is some of the best shit you can possibly use on your plants. HTG has the full line of Humboldt nutes, so i might order a couple things, n keep the FF on the back burner. Its just fuckin eXPENSIVE is all man. well see though. Im on a budget with the rest of my shit since ive spent like a G in the last two weeks on everything, lol.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow its to late for me to read from the last two days but I did a quick skim over and wanted to note a few things.

First your PH tester is soil only no water solution will register corectly.

Second its allways the runt that makes the fat buds.

Third Are you veging in the tent or flowering? 16hrs MH veg, 12hrs HPS flower"."

I think she will live, well maybe part of her, the break is the reason for the damage I think (shock), have you checked under the bandage?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 22, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> That bud looks real nice gypsy, what kind is it? Nice and frosty, very tasty.


Some old Alaskan strain the hippies have managed to keep alive... good stuff...

...and here's a pic of *Gypsy's Bud Box* for you guys...





​


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 22, 2008)

thats a nice growspace


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks mane...

Gotta love DIY.... and gotta love 600 watt HPS too...lol...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 22, 2008)

hell yeah that shit is nice gyps. Nice diy dude, looks like you took your time n did it right for sure. i like the flap that rolls up in the front too, just one door instead of havin to unzip your shit in 4 places to get the fucker open, lol. n gotta love that cooltube in there, its lookin sexy man!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 22, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Wow its to late for me to read from the last two days but I did a quick skim over and wanted to note a few things.
> 
> First your PH tester is soil only no water solution will register corectly.
> 
> ...


yeah, she healed, but everything was dying off, so i had to chop her down. But enough about her - Im vegging 24/7 in my tent right now. In the morning i bring my big plant down into the tent, and at night i put her back up into her box for darkness. so shes flowering in the same room that all my other plants are vegging in. its actually workin out pretty well.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds like things are coming together nicely. I can imagine you are more excited this time, cus with everything you have learned, and getting the first grow out of the way, you have alot bigger hopes, and goals this time, cus your doing things right. Trying the air pumps on half of them might be a good experiment, to see how much more they actually grow with them. 

I've seen that co2 setup you were talking about, and it can't hurt to try it, but I've been told by a few people, that it doesn't really produce a large enough volume of co2, though maybe for just your tent, it will be enough. I'm sure we'll get to see how it goes. catch ya later


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 22, 2008)

Still won't let me rep you again King. I'll get a journal up, once I get the ball rolling. I'm a few weeks out on the seeds now, since I had to put tires on the car this weekend. I'm gonna start picking up some supplies in the mean time. I need the baskets I'm gonna use, and the air pumps. I want to get a cool tube real bad. I need to pick up my soil, and nutes. I also really need to get another bub for my light. I have a 1000w eye hortilux red, and I really want to get a 1000w eye hortilux super blue dual arc hps. If I have to veg under the red bulb I will, cus I'm certain it will be better then using cfl's...._*any opinions on this are welcome*_. But I really want to get the blue bulb. I have to find a hydro shop (the closest I know about is about 60 miles away) and get a price on the blue bulb. The ones I found online have been like 250, and I need to find one cheaper then that. So anyway I'm workin out some kinks in my plans, but its gonna come together, and you guys will be the first, and only ones to see it lol.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 22, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Im vegging 24/7 in my tent right now. In the morning i bring my big plant down into the tent, and at night i put her back up into her box for darkness. so shes flowering in the same room that all my other plants are vegging in. its actually workin out pretty well.


You cheater. Your hired.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 23, 2008)

lol, conserving electricity, and getting a better result all at the same time. 

so i hit corky with some epsom salt today, shes definitly goin through minor bout of mag def, but i think i got it taken care of. plus i got some cal mag on the way from htg. Tonight im clickin the light off for the first time since i bought it and threw the plants under it, to give everyone a nice 6 hour rest from the light, n maybe be able to stretch their roots for a little while. maybe grow a bit hopefully too. my fuckin whiteberry that had just broken ground died, due to unexplainable reasons. I fuckin looked at it just a little bit ago, and her head was limp. i looked closer, and half the shell was still on the head, but the other half popped off. i touched it, and the whole damn head just lopped off. i didnt even like TOUCH it, i just brushed up against that shit light as hell with my fingertip.

Oh well, i aint sweatin it. Germ another one n move on, lol. i just gotta keep track of all the different start dates of my plants now, cuz theyre all about a week apart from each other. my 1st blue cheese is a week apart from the other two, my twilights are 2 days behind the BC's, the Northern is 3 days behind the twilights, and now my fuckin whiteberry is 3 days behind the northern. fuckin bastards. N i also moved my light up a little bit. over the last day ive had literally no growth at all on any of my already sprouted seedlings. My 1st bluecheese is just a tiny cluster of leaves, already makin its 4th set of true leaves, but its only like 2 inches tall, lol, n none of the leaves have spread out and formed the cool lookin canopy yet -- you know ^ <--like that, lol. So i figure that 
< --- --->
v
maybe if i let them breathe for a few hours and chill in the dark with the fans blowin, they can maybe pull up a lounge chair, n stretch out for a lil bit - i think thats how it works anyways, lol. i know they dont NEED any rest during the seedling phase, or the vegetative phase for that matter, but its nice to give them a "thank you" every now n then, with a nice rest, lol. Yeah, thats right. im batshit insane.


So anyways, ill be doin updates on Corky pretty much in here from now on, but for dexterity purposes, i think im gonna be doin all my other in my new journal, cuz i made it, n its all empty n shit. So ill be back here tomorow with an update on Corkster.

N up there, where you see the arrows but it don tlook liek what the fuck i typed out, i basically just meant about how the fan leaves stems actually stretch out. Damnit!!! you know what i mean.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Still won't let me rep you again King. I'll get a journal up, once I get the ball rolling. I'm a few weeks out on the seeds now, since I had to put tires on the car this weekend. I'm gonna start picking up some supplies in the mean time. I need the baskets I'm gonna use, and the air pumps. I want to get a cool tube real bad. I need to pick up my soil, and nutes. I also really need to get another bub for my light. I have a 1000w eye hortilux red, and I really want to get a 1000w eye hortilux super blue dual arc hps. If I have to veg under the red bulb I will, cus I'm certain it will be better then using cfl's...._*any opinions on this are welcome*_. But I really want to get the blue bulb. I have to find a hydro shop (the closest I know about is about 60 miles away) and get a price on the blue bulb. The ones I found online have been like 250, and I need to find one cheaper then that. So anyway I'm workin out some kinks in my plans, but its gonna come together, and you guys will be the first, and only ones to see it lol.


 
why do you need an eye hortilux?? just because theyre quality dont mean the growbright bulbs arent just as good, for like 60 bucks for the hps, and 70 for the MH i believe for the 1000 watt. Go to htgsupply and order from there man. N as for the dual arc bulbs, they got those at HTG supply .com too, for like 99.95 bucks. Dont go out n spend 250 on a bulb thats gonna work the same as the others. a thousand extra lumens aint worth a hundred bucks bro, lol.

N i got your rep btw, thanks mang - hope you got mine that i sended right back to you n the rest of the fellaz.

ill talk to you guys tomorrow, fuckin late as shit here right now, n i gotta order my new ph meter, ppm meter, ionizer, and some other fuckin shit that i cunt remember. OOOOOOOOOOONe.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol is it a little late for ya King you do seem alittle batty tonight. So I've tryed to hop over to the new thread in your sig line, but it keeps sayin 404 error, is that on their end, your end, or my end?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2008)

I know I don't need the eye hortilux, but I do need a 1000w blue, that will run on an Hps ballast. I don't have a switchable ballast, so I have to use a bulb that will work. I'm a fan of the hortilux cus they are good, but I'm not stuck on it. I do however need to find a blue hps, and that was the first one that I found. I'd rather not start ordering a bunch of stuff off the net if I can avoid it. I've decided to go ahead and mail the seeds to my place, and I'd rather not send a bunch of grow supplies here to. Am I being to paranoid? I'm just tryin to play safe.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 23, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol is it a little late for ya King you do seem alittle batty tonight. So I've tryed to hop over to the new thread in your sig line, but it keeps sayin 404 error, is that on their end, your end, or my end?


The Link to kings new thread


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks 420 guy!!


----------



## 808fatclouds (Oct 23, 2008)

whoa....very nice setup and exspecially your plant...their beutiful!.....hahaha cant wait to see them bloom.....


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 23, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Im vegging 24/7 in my tent right now. In the morning i bring my big plant down into the tent, and at night i put her back up into her box for darkness. so shes flowering in the same room that all my other plants are vegging in. its actually workin out pretty well.


that's some funny shit... I am doing the exact same thing... every morning I bring the AG from the original nightstand, and into the tent... everyone else just stays in there...

It's working well for now, but soon i will fill the tent and no more... but harvest is eminent... hehehe

Tasty... them nugs I cut off.. hmmmm hmmm... delicious... not quite ripe yet, but man do I like it... hehehehe...

Right on bro.. take care...

*G*


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 23, 2008)

i have dank envy Gyp, you kaniving bastard, lol. I got some nugs in cure mode too from when i did the chop chop to dlylah, got a little over a Q from her dry, which aint too bad considerin she was almost 4 weeks premature before i did it. So their curing, i smoked a nugglet, n i actually got high from it, which is always a plus, lol. The fuckin sucky thing is i am actually repulsed by my own weed right now man - IT SMELLS LIKE ROTTING FERMENTING GRASS. I know this is normal for curing pot, but its my 1st time curing so i didnt know that, lol. I opened the lid on my jar n got a waft of that shit right in my face, n gagged, lol. brings back some fuckin bad memories of bein an indentures slave for the man (my pops), him makin me mow the lawn every fuckin couple days wether i wanted to or not. ended up bein like a 6 ft tall pile of dead rotting grass over the back fence. FUCKIN SUCKED.

But yeah, i hope my shit starts smellin proper real soon man, im holdin out on smokin up again on my own shit until it does. if it dont i got a friend thatll buy poop weed no matter what it smells like, as long as it gets him high - id rather shell out 80 n get myself a Q of some diggity n smoke on that shit for a while as i patiently wait for my shit to finish fattenin up, which is beginning to happen with Corky finally, shes slowly but surely fillin in, and turnin into some nice tops. right now theyre small tops, each bud about the size of a peanut m&m, but thats the same thing that Dlylah did before she filled out, n started growin some nice juicy nugs before i chopped her down. fuckin tragedy.


N Thunda, I know your lookin for a 1000w Blue bulb or MH for short, n im sayin dude, you can grab one from htgsupply for like 70 bucks. The MH conversion bulbs are DECENTLY priced there. But if you aint lookin for quality, and wanna just buy like a set of 4 or 5 of them, i got the hookup on CHEAP CHEAP MH bulbs. I can hook u up with thenumber to this place in BC called PowerKingShop. Theyre bulbs are IllumaLights bulbs, and theyre high powered, i dont remember how many lumens, but its right up there with the growbright bulbs for sure. theyll hook u up with 1000 MH bulbs for 18 bucks a bulb man, and thats even if you only buy one!! its well worth it, even if they only last for one grow per bulb - and im not sayin that cuz i think theyll burn out easy, im just sayin it cuz hell, even if they DID burn out every three months, 18 bucks a bulb is a fuckin STEAL if you ask me. thats what im runnin my tent with right now dude, and its the big fuckall FOOTBALL shaped bulbs, not the thinner ones - i just think they look cooler is all, lol. I did however, order up a Growbright 600 MH n HPS bulb to use though, and theyll be here tomorrow, so ill use the Illumalights bulbs as backups. Think about it man, n hit me up n ill give u the number. just ask for John.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 23, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> that's some funny shit... I am doing the exact same thing... every morning I bring the AG from the original nightstand, and into the tent... everyone else just stays in there...
> 
> It's working well for now, but soon i will fill the tent and no more... but harvest is eminent... hehehe
> 
> ...


N yeh, even in that nice tent you got, your not gonna have room to hook up a couple plants in there while your other plants are still seedlings?? thats the only reason im doin it with mines, if Corky aint ready by the time i transplant into full blown 5 gal bags, which is gonna be in about 2 more weeks maybe 3 at most, then im just gonna throw her back into the top room to finish up under 500w equivalent of cfls, which should still finish her up nicely. Im actually trying somethin different with my tent lighting though since i have Corky in there....Im takin my HPS bulb, and i put it in there n im keepin it in there for two-three days, n then im switchin back to MH for three days, n then switchin again n so forth, n im gonna do that for two-three weeks,and see if it makes a difference. I need to stretch out my Bluecheese #1 a little bit, cuz right now shes only 3 inches tall , and shes workin on makin her 4th set of true leaves already. doesnt even look like its the 4th set man, its just a tiny cluster of nice lookin leaves. I know that the strain is supposed to be nice n tight n have very little space between nodes to make for nice compact buds, but god DAMN, i figured there would at LEAST be a little bit of room in there somewhere, lol. The first set of fan leaves hasnt even stretched out yet, theyre tucked in still, so it looks wierd.

bah anyways, ima go fuck with everything a little more, things still need a little fine tuning. Im just glad i fixed the mg deficiency in Corky before things turned to shit with her too. Epsom salt really works man. Its good shit 

-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you guys like my new signature...????

I am still laughing my ass off.....

Gypsy...


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 23, 2008)

i thought that if you shopped a plant early, especially as early as you did it does have that grgassy smell and not so much of a pungent weed smell!?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 24, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> So their curing, i smoked a nugglet, n i actually got high from it, which is always a plus, lol. The fuckin sucky thing is i am actually repulsed by my own weed right now man - IT SMELLS LIKE ROTTING FERMENTING GRASS. I know this is normal for curing pot, but its my 1st time curing so i didnt know that, lol.


First it smells grassy cause of the amount of inner bud leaf vs actual bud. As for the rotting that is a bad smell. If I remember correct you just cut her down. The buds should be hung untill the outside is almost crisp (# of days depends on temp and humidity) in the dark (prevents mold) and then moved to the sealed jars (open daily and mix) they will be ready when the stems can be snapped.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeh i hung dry them for 2 days until the outside was straight up crispy, n then i put them straight into a jar. I skipped the paper bag part cuz i thought they were too dry for it, but after like two hours in a jar they were moist again, lol. But theyre coming along according to how their supposed to, so no complaints here.

N yeah, when i chopped it the buds smelled more like grass n less like chronic for sure, but once cured theyll smell like bud, its all part of the process. So if you go through the same thing, and come to the point to where your nugs smell like dying grass, dont panic, itll take a week or so for them to stop smellin that way, but when they do, theyll smell good - maybe not like SUPER pungent, but theyll stank like chronic good enough to not repulse people whenever they stick their nose in your bag, lol


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I hung mine for 7-10 days in the closet with a fan to dry, they come out perfect. I didn't really sure them I just put them in tuppperware, and opened it every time I got a bud out lol. My buds never smelled anything like grass, or rotting. They had an almost potpurri smell to them from flower through drying. Thankfully they didn't taste like potpurri. 

The bulb I need to get _*isn't*_ just a MH bulb King, I have a magnetic HPS ballast, and it won't run a MH bulb, thats why I need the dual arc. I'm sure I can find them cheaper then what I did, I just havn't looked real hard yet, cus I don't have the money yet. I've also been talking to several people, and I may not even worry about it this grow. I've been told that though its not "ideal" vegging with an hps will work just fine, esspecially since it is such a strong light.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 24, 2008)

wussup k1ng hows the buds goin??


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

i see how you are...


----------



## Atea (Oct 25, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> that's some funny shit... I am doing the exact same thing... every morning I bring the AG from the original nightstand, and into the tent... everyone else just stays in there...
> 
> It's working well for now, but soon i will fill the tent and no more... but harvest is eminent... hehehe
> 
> ...



Awww man i allmost pissed my self lmao!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I hung mine for 7-10 days in the closet with a fan to dry, they come out perfect. I didn't really sure them I just put them in tuppperware, and opened it every time I got a bud out lol. My buds never smelled anything like grass, or rotting. They had an almost potpurri smell to them from flower through drying. Thankfully they didn't taste like potpurri.
> 
> The bulb I need to get _*isn't*_ just a MH bulb King, I have a magnetic HPS ballast, and it won't run a MH bulb, thats why I need the dual arc. I'm sure I can find them cheaper then what I did, I just havn't looked real hard yet, cus I don't have the money yet. I've also been talking to several people, and I may not even worry about it this grow. I've been told that though its not "ideal" vegging with an hps will work just fine, esspecially since it is such a strong light.


dude, you need a MH conversion bulb, not a dual arc bulb. MH conversion bulbs run on HPS ballasts. They are just like regular MH bulbs, but retrofitted to run on HPS ballast, trust me bro.


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Oct 25, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> The fuckin sucky thing is i am actually repulsed by my own weed right now man - *IT SMELLS LIKE ROTTING FERMENTING GRASS. I know this is normal for curing pot, but its my 1st time curing so i didnt know that, lol. I opened the lid on my jar n got a waft of that shit right in my face, n gagged, lol.* *i hope my shit starts smellin proper real soon man*


Just my .02 (with my expieriment w/ the drying/curing process....that i had done).

For starters, sadly the ganja is horrid as he!!, I bought an eighth of what I thought was supposed to be dank stuff...it was still soaked....never flushed well (sparkled like twinkle lights on a xmas tree)....real grassy...can't believe that was from a dispensary....

.....at any rate man, there is light at the end of the tunnel. I turned grassy bud, into a spicy smelling euforia. 

I played around with a few ideas, and used ideas that I learned from here.

1st. If more than say an ounce, use a bigger brown paper bag. Remove the bud (carefully) outta the bag periodically (say once a day) Try to remove as much air by folding up the bag.

2nd. With the bud removed, place into a sealable sandwich bag for 12 hours *without* opening it.

Once you do the first step, 3 times over...that is when you will start to notice a change. once cured in the pastic baggie (air removed) (if done right the outside should be abit crisp)...

Took me about a solid 2 weeks before it was pure heaven, but the wait was well worth it. Instead of taking samples off the bud, I shook the paper bag out of any keif...I used that as well as the smell to determine the right moment.

Everyone has their ways, like I said each to their own. In the end, took no more than 2 weeks. 

"Patience is key grasshopper."

Just passing along my expience K1,

 out bro, BW


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

Buddy_Williams said:


> Just my .02 (with my expieriment w/ the drying/curing process....that i had done).
> 
> For starters, sadly the ganja is horrid as he!!, I bought an eighth of what I thought was supposed to be dank stuff...it was still soaked....never flushed well (sparkled like twinkle lights on a xmas tree)....real grassy...can't believe that was from a dispensary....
> 
> ...


 
good info 2 sense williams +rep


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 25, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> dude, you need a MH conversion bulb, not a dual arc bulb. MH conversion bulbs run on HPS ballasts. They are just like regular MH bulbs, but retrofitted to run on HPS ballast, trust me bro.


I am pretty sure you need a ballast that can do it...

hps for hps... mh for mh... and IF you have a dual ballast you can run both...



Atea said:


> Awww man i allmost pissed my self lmao!


I must have missed something...

Oh check this out...

here are some of the shots from the harvest... more later....


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> I am pretty sure you need a ballast that can do it...
> 
> hps for hps... mh for mh... and IF you have a dual ballast you can run both...
> 
> ...


those look good to be small 

good job


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 25, 2008)

Gypsy you can use mh with a hps ballast as long as it's a MH conversion bulb.
they are expensive bulbs though, and put out like 2,000 less lumen's than a regular Mh bulb.

What you get like a onion of homegrown from that 3rd pic?
Some great bud shots


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

god damn dude, each of those nuggets have to be at least a half oz to an oz each. I think thats so fuckin beautiful dude, not the yield, but the way that each plant turned into one GIANT nug. I fuckin love that shit dude, i wish i could do that with bigger plants - i wanted to do a micro grow at first when i decided i was gettin serious into this, but now i want some weight. I smoke ALOT, lol, so in a three month period, which is how long it would take about from harvest to harvest, i would probably need 1/2 - 1 lb ,lol. N yeah, i know what your sayin - THATS ALOT TO FUCKIN SMOKE, but it aint just for me, its for my pops n mom, for me n the wifey, n for a friend here n there, so im tryin for the elbow this time around. I know i can accomplish it with 7 plants easy as long as i do everything i can to further along their progress, and it would probably be better to do somethin like this in dro - which is why im tryin to get Gypsys grow tactics up outta him, lol. I wanna do it on a bigger scale, but keepin the space it takes up on the floor to a minimum. Those shoebox hydro buckets are cool, and would probably handle 1 plant pretty well, rather than 4 plants like Zen did in his microgrow. If i were to use only one plant per shoebox, i think it would work out - what are those, like 3 gallon containers?? it would work man - the big challenge is gona be transplanting from soil to hydro. Id be doing it in about a week n 2 days when i get a little more ched into my hands...N i could definitely fit 7 of those into my tent with some room to spare for sure. hmmmmmm. My root systems are gonna be developed enough to survive the transplant (hopefully), and im gonna have to spray the ever loving shit out of their roots before i put them into the water buckets - or just do what i can, n wait for the transplant to take, n just empty out the rez n refill it with ph'd nutrient solution.

This is alot to think about now, lol. I kinda like it, cuz i was just gettin settled into my grow, n relaxin, but i like to be busy man, its fun. So hopefully i end up doin this. Its either this, or im gonna use the airstones and pumps anyways, for the soil grow (thank you NSW). you bastards and your fuckin grow methods.....your all fuckin confusin the everlovin shit outta me mann.. lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Gypsy you can use mh with a hps ballast as long as it's a MH conversion bulb.
> they are expensive bulbs though, and put out like 2,000 less lumen's than a regular Mh bulb.
> 
> What you get like a onion of homegrown from that 3rd pic?
> Some great bud shots


 
yeh what mane said, lol. I actually just called my local dro shop guru to check into it for Thundercat, n hes tellin me as long as you get the Sodium conversion halide bulbs, you can use them on ANY hps ballast that you own as long as the wattage matches up. so TC, i wouldnt get that dual arc bulb man - i mean, im sure its cool to use, and probably really effective too, but your best bet would be to look into gettin the conversion bulbs. Theyre a little cheaper than your dual arc bulb too, probably by about 20 bucks, so look into that bro.

Also, somethin u might wanna know too, but i wouldnt recomend it - Is that you CAN actually run any MH bulb on a hps ballast. it WILL fire up and stay lit, but because its not meant for a regular MH bulb, they just dont consider it safe. i guess they did a test up at the dro shop, and they said they were able to run a MH bulb in a regular 
HPS ballast for a complete grow, without any complications or blowouts, but he said that nobody should ever do that shit unless they have the money nd extra equipment to experiment like that cuz you could blow out your ballast, or the bulb could explode, lol. 

But yeah, the entire reason they make those MH conversion bulbs are for the people who have HPS ballasts and wanna use both. The only wattage that NEEDS a conversion bulb no matter what ballast you have, is the 600w. they didnt make 600w MH bulbs until recently, they were all Conversion bulbs, n i dont know the reason why, but thats what they were, lol. I got a Illumalights 600w MH bulb, not a conversion, but its cheap and im gettin a conversion bulb from Growbright to replace it - bought from HTG supply. Apparently its like twice as bright as the illumalights brand bulb, but i dont see how, cuz mine was fuckin BRIGHT before i fucked with it, and it started to seem dimmer and dimmer every couple days. 

Bah, im babblin again, but yeah TC, go grab the MH CONVERSION bulb. Its made for your specific situation, n id hate to see you throw away your extra money on a dual arc when all u need is the blue spectrum since you already have the red bro.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

K, quick update time.

Corky is recovering from her Mg Deficiency. I fed her some epsom salt about three days ago, and the bronzing stopped spreading, and all of the leaves that had a case of the Claw went back to normal. So yesterday i hit her up with a dose of Cal mag plus, and now ill wait another two days and go back to her normal nutrient regimen, business as usual. Only i might start adding molasses now because shes only 3 weeks to harvest i think. Right now shes in week 5, n i dont wanna chop her early or anything, i just dont know her flowering time because its bagseed. Either way, im pretty sure you guys will put your two cents in reguardless on how much longer shell need when the time comes, so i aint worried, lol.


anyways, here is a few pics of her Bout with the deficiency, plus just over all pics. I untied her so she could stretch out in her last weeks now that shes got the room to do it, n shes lovin it. she already stretched another 4 inches since i did it three days ago, so i hope that extra height will also mean more bud since shes not all bunched up n the canopy isnt covering any budsites now.












































- nothin too major, other than bud production has finally become a priority in corky's life, lol. The bronzing was limited to only one branch, so all the damage shots are being taken from the angle of just the one branch. the rest of the branches are just fine, except the odd tip here and there with a brown spot on it, but like i said, if i didnt catch the problem 3 days ago, it would have spread over the entire plant by now and be lookin all sickly n ready to die on me, lol. So Hooray for me i guess on bein successful on that shit. But yeah man, shes gonna be lookin sexy in a couple weeks here, with some nice thick nuggets, just beggin to be picked - aint gonna look too bad for bagseed neither man. I cant wait 

thanks for tunin in

-K1.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

ok so heres the deal after recovery add molasses 
its a regular 8 week plant its not sativa nor indica its a mix so u will be fine u can even flush next week and give pure molasses for the next couple weeks this will benefit weight and taste! I bet ur bottom twenty on it lol just a suggestion is it soil or hydro?


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

o its soil my dumb ass yea after next week is over which will be week six flush at 6.5 wks and start the molasses


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeh thats the game plan. thanks though bro for remindin me i should start next week rather than tomorrow tho, lol. N as far as it effecting weight n taste, i know it improves taste a little bit, but does it actually effect weight too?? i thought that it just provided some extra macro nutrients that help the plant along in producing more resin or some such shit. hmmm

*the more you know* 

-K1


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

i had the same problem with Mg deficiency from the tap water i guess its too hard so i just started adding a tablespoon of epsom salt to every gallon of water i mix from now on. you can spray the leaves with the salt water too thats what i did and everything cleared right up havent had any problems since...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

adding molasses or any type of sugar product like that can increase the yield by 20% at least according to mr cervantes...


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeh thats the game plan. thanks though bro for remindin me i should start next week rather than tomorrow tho, lol. N as far as it effecting weight n taste, i know it improves taste a little bit, but does it actually effect weight too?? i thought that it just provided some extra macro nutrients that help the plant along in producing more resin or some such shit. hmmm
> 
> *the more you know*
> 
> -K1


yep it make them pussy hairs burst lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeh, ol Jorge's MAH BOI!!! lol, ill listen to that fucker any day of the week. I actually just ordered a couple books on indoor growin, 2 of them by Jorge, 1 by Ed, n i forget who the other author is, but theyre all on indoor growin, cept for a calander i bought  O, n i got the big book of buds 2009 too, but that dont count


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

thats was up sounds like you gonna be hittin the books when they come huh lol


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 25, 2008)

you read it yet K1?
whats in it?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah i got cervantes indoor/outdoor MEDICAL grow bible haha theres a pic in there that shows two of the same buds one that had sugar added to it and one that didnt...


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah i got cervantes indoor/outdoor MEDICAL grow bible haha theres a pic in there that shows two of the same buds one that had sugar added to it and one that didnt...


 
googling it!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 25, 2008)

nope mane it didnt come yet - every week i make orders n either upgrade my setup or my knowledge. Im waitin on my books to get here still - n yeah its the indoor grow bible, i cant member what the rosenthal book is called, i got the SOG book, the big book o buds, n a couple other quick 50 page books on setting up DIY hydro systems, and maintaining them. also started my own written journal to account for any problems i have, or anything else, so that way for future grows if i come across anything, i can always look it up in my journals from previous grows. 

But i WILL for sure let you know what the bible talks about man - i hear its the greatest story ever told LOL


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> nope mane it didnt come yet - every week i make orders n either upgrade my setup or my knowledge. Im waitin on my books to get here still - n yeah its the indoor grow bible, i cant member what the rosenthal book is called, i got the SOG book, the big book o buds, n a couple other quick 50 page books on setting up DIY hydro systems, and maintaining them. also started my own written journal to account for any problems i have, or anything else, so that way for future grows if i come across anything, i can always look it up in my journals from previous grows.
> 
> But i WILL for sure let you know what the bible talks about man - i hear its the greatest story ever told LOL


thats deep I cant wait for feedback!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, so checkit

Today i decided to try out hydroponics. I set up my 3 gallon bucket with snap on lid with a 12" air stone n air pump, n threw my one blue cheese in there that was yellowing a couple days ago and hasnt really recovered yet. So i filled up the container, made sure it was ph'd, and i added a little bit of grow big. I dont have a ppm meter, so i just added 1/4 the recommended amount since the seedling is only about two weeks old almost. I did it Gypsy's way, with no basket, just a hole in the lid, and a rubber collar, since i didnt have any neoprene handy, and i did this shit on a whim just to see if the transplant would take. 

So one of my BC's is in a dro setup now, and if it takes then next week ill be hookin up the other 6 plants(well, 5, cuz im probably gonna keep on in soil as a mother in my top grow box, n just veg the shit out of her forever, lol.

so ill post some pics tomorrow of the setup, and if im forgetting anything im sure you fuckers will lemme know, lol. Man i hope im not though, i was pretty sure i had everything covered except for the ppm meter, but you dont absolutely NEEEEEED that to get started in hydro, do you??


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

nice dude .. good luck ! i might be joining you soon ... i just took a cutting and stuck it in soil 2 nite... really thinking about what type of hydro set up i want to do


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Ok, so checkit
> 
> Today i decided to try out hydroponics. I set up my 3 gallon bucket with snap on lid with a 12" air stone n air pump, n threw my one blue cheese in there that was yellowing a couple days ago and hasnt really recovered yet. So i filled up the container, made sure it was ph'd, and i added a little bit of grow big. I dont have a ppm meter, so i just added 1/4 the recommended amount since the seedling is only about two weeks old almost. I did it Gypsy's way, with no basket, just a hole in the lid, and a rubber collar, since i didnt have any neoprene handy, and i did this shit on a whim just to see if the transplant would take.
> 
> ...


dude your gonna be fucking happy as hell i switch on wensday oooo i can wait!!!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> so ill post some pics tomorrow of the setup, and if im forgetting anything im sure you fuckers will lemme know, lol. Man i hope im not though, i was pretty sure i had everything covered except for the ppm meter, but you dont absolutely NEEEEEED that to get started in hydro, do you??


No I am following the Fox farms Directions in the per galon amounts to the T and every time I do the PPMs come in about 300ppm shy of the corisponding PPM listing.

So follow the chart *to the T* and you should be all good.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice thread. I like it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 28, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> K1Ng5p4d3 said:
> 
> 
> > Today i decided to try out hydroponics.
> ...





420weedman said:


> nice dude .. good luck ! i might be joining you soon ... i just took a cutting and stuck it in soil 2 nite... really thinking about what type of hydro set up i want to do


Glad to hear... I am very happy with this hydro shit...lol...

Simple is best....

Good Luck...



boricuaboi said:


> dude your gonna be fucking happy as hell i switch on wensday oooo i can wait!!!


WOW!!!! everyone is switching... cool...

Good Luck Man...



-=4:20=-Guy said:


> No I am following the Fox farms Directions in the per galon amounts to the T and every time I do the PPMs come in about 300ppm shy of the corisponding PPM listing.
> 
> So follow the chart *to the T* and you should be all good.


I agree that you can do it, just not as effectively as if you were measuring... if you don't burn it... you will prob be underfeeding it...

Cheers everyone...

Best of Luck K1NG..!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Im not gonna go without the ppm meter, i just cant pick one up for another week.Thats another reason why im only doin a 1/4 of the recommended dosage of growbig(fox farms veg nutes - specifically for hydro). I also had to add some of my ph buffer to up the ph. The distilled that i used had a ph of 5.5, n then i added nutes, and it dropped the ph down to somethin like 4, so i used my ph up, and now the water is at a perfect 5.8 ph. Im lovin hydro already man, its so easy to fix any problems with the ph, or hell even the nutrient solution man - all i gotta do is dump the water and add new shit, and im set, no flushing, no dumbass bullshit. thats also gonna be a HUGE benefit when i get closer to harvest, cuz i wont have to flush the last 2 weeks, ill just have to run all water through the system. Its pretty effin cool man. I have officially impressed myself , lol.

So now i just need to deal with my temps man. I dont have any windows or vents that i can exhaust to without raising some typa suspicion, so basically i have my exhaust ducting just hooked up to where im not blowin hot air back into the closet my tent is in, its blowing the air out into the larger room, n i have the windows open to provide cold air into the room, which works cuz the rooms temps itself is like 60-65 degrees. But INSIDE the tent man, it gets fuckin HOT still. it runs right around 85-sometimes 90 degrees, with LOW humidity. I dont have my oscilating tower fan in there yet, so i know that will cool shit off a little ass bit, plus its got a built in ionizer too, so i wont have to worry about smell when the time comes. But i think that my babies are gonna have to adapt to thrive in a dry hot climate, lol, cuz i dont have a whole lotta room in there, and keepin the overall temp down below 85 is gonna be hard. Might as well invest in a c02 system or DIY one before flowering so it helps with them being able to handle the heat.

Either way ill figure it out. their thriving as it is except the one in hydro, and even that one is lookin better now that ive switched it out. Ill take pics in a couple hours man, im just wakin up, but i checked on everything ,and with lights OFF temps drop to about 73 degrees, which i guess is a good thing, they have 4 hours a day where they can cool off n take a break, lol. N i checked on my two week old in the dro setup too, and shes really lookin great. absolutely no complaints here man. OOOOO yeah, lol, i forgot to tell you guys, hehe. Excuse the babbling, but

Last night when i decided to setup one plant in hydro, i fuckin made everything, sterilized it all, hooked it all up, and then i transplanted my plant. Once everything was transplanted, and the roots were in bubbles, i fuckin look in the tent, and the fuckin seedling that i wanted to transplant was still sittin there in soil, starin up at me. I look over and i accidentally transplanted the bluecheese that was doin the best. Felt fuckin STUPID man,lol. So i put THAT plant back into soil (so i transplanted the one plant from soil to dro, and then back to soil), and i took the correct plant, took it out of the soil, manually spread the roots apart, and sprayed them until i got off all of the dirt that i possibly could, n threw that bitch into my dro bucket. N shes lookin nice man. 

anyways, ill hook up some pics here in a little bit.

-K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 28, 2008)

ok, so im gonna post all my pics here, and then for journal purposes im gonna post just the new plants pics up on my other journal, so no need to visit both really if your checkin shit out here.

So i got my shit setup last night, transplanting one of my babies into a homemade hydro setup. I have a 2 valve airpump workin the one tub right now, with a 12" airstone in there, which is givin off a nice amount of bubbles - i was thinkin about puttin in the other 6" stone that i have too, but i dont know if there is such a thing as too much oxygen in my water, so i went with just the 12". I actually got off about 99% of the dirt off of my root system before i put it into the water, n the bubbles washed off the rest. It was actually pretty easy man. She doesnt look any better yet (obviously i know its gonna take a couple days for me to start seeing a difference in her health), but shes not lookin any worse either, so my mind is put to ease now, n im a little more confident with the whole switching to hydro deal.

So without further ado, heres some pics of the new box, along with a few other pics too - n i have my HPS in the tent right now, because im basically doin the HPS for half the day, and then for the evening i finish up with the MH for about 6 hours before lights out, so they can get both spectrums, and maybe stretch out a little bit. So if anything looks off colored, its the lighting in the tent - just ask if u need a pic without the orange light burnin n ill hook it up a little later on. Enjoy!

heres my box - ill explain the foam on top in a second












I didnt have any neoprene handy, and since this is an experiment, i took an old flip flop, washed it off, cut the heel in half, n sliced it in half widthwise, and then slit the middle and cut a tiny hole in the center







it ended up being too big of a hole in the middle of the plug, but thats ok because i want there to be room for growth in the stem. I do know that i cut too big of a hole in the lid of the box for me to put a regular neoprene collar in there, but im sure i can improvise and figure out a way to make it fit when i buy them. The foam strip on top is slit in the middle and placed under the plant, so that the plant isnt drooping to one side or so it doesnt slip any farther into my rez. Just a placeholder and nothin more.

Heres my pump






A look at the root system







A closer look






So that does it for the hydro setup - if you guys see anything that i should change up, please lemme know.

Now, for my other plants that ill be transplanting next week :

2wks old blue cheese #2






2 wks blue cheese #3






2 wks twilight#1






N now for the runts. I dont understand why their not taking off like the others did - theyre only like 4 days behind the other 4, so i dont know if something is deficient or what. I have a soil ph and npk testing kits, n it said originally that my N n K are good, but my P was pretty much non exsistent. So instead of adding my grow nutes cuz theyre just too small for that right now, i added in some bat guano (Rootz organics HP formula Bat guano Ph) very lightly to the soil when i watered them this morning. Hopefully thats why their growing so slowly, and will correct the problem n get shit movin right along. take a look :

Twilight #2(in soil 4 days after twilight #2 because the other seeds i germed at the same time as TL#1 died)






N heres Whitberry






N Northern Soul






So hopefully the Ph i put into my three runts will kick them bitches in the head n make them realize their plants not fuckin statues.

Now, on to Corky.
Corky is doin great now. Now that ive gotten control of its Mag Def ,its resumed its regular growing schedule. Its flowers are forming nicely, and coming together, n beefin up real nice. It just sucks though that the damage from the Mag Def aint gonna go away, because it just makes the damn thing look sick, even though its not. Fuckin stupid deficiencies.



















- comin along nicely 








So there you have it. Everything is coming along, although not completely smooth, its still manageable,and things are starting to pick up and take off. Cant wait for them to grow a few inches so i can top the shit out of them n get them all nice n primped n pampered for flowering man. Fuckin A. 

Im gonna post somethin similar if not the same post in my other journal, so like i said, no need to visit that one too for this update, unless you wanna +rep me cuz im me n whatnot 

Take it easy guys, n like i always say, any and all feedback is always appreciated 

-K1


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 28, 2008)

Shit king, you've come a hell of a long way from a ghetto cardboard closet grow. (no offense haha). I hope that hydro works out for you, looks pretty good. I might humbly add that you make sure your res is 100% light proof, I remember reading somewhere that even a little bit of light can sour it up, and isn't good for the roots.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 28, 2008)

damn king u werenpt playin when u said u fuk things up pretty easy huh hahaha n damn man nice shit u got goin now i agree with abestos u moved pretty quick right up the ladder of bud growin im thinkin bout doin the same imma probably get a HPS but still use soil but the way u put dro makes me feel like going dro yo i unno guess i got sum thinkin to do n daaaaamn man now u got 2 journals.... wat thaaa fuuuk man thats not cool keep it to this one so i dont have to go back n forth ahahah but naw.... shits lookin good man u fukkin greenthumb ganja farmer keep this shit up


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 28, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> damn king ... the way u put dro makes me feel like going dro yo


The way *he* puts it? It's all *100% Zen style*...lol.... Wish you could have seen the pms...hahahaha... sorry K1ng, had to give you shit...lol....



Budda_Luva said:


> shits lookin good man u fukkin greenthumb ganja farmer keep this shit up


Fucking A man... Shit does look good ...

What did you use for the foam? you said rubber?????

Good luck man.... looks perfect from here....

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 28, 2008)

Bought a bud and the new piece to share with ya...

Here, have some GiggleBush...lo...

PUFF PUFF  PASS...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 28, 2008)

nice fuckin chillum u got thereGypsy, hope it smokes as good as it looks - im savin up for a hurricane bong man - them things just look fuckin titties in my book. Either that or a nice SNOB piece with a shitload of diffusers. Either way its gonna run me like 3-350 bucks, lol.

N thanks everyone. The only place that light could get into the box is through the bottom, but the bottom has floor covering it, so i think im good, leasti should be anyways.

N YEAH YEAH, I was hittin Gypsy up for advice true n00bstyle, n the styleof dro bucket thats bein used is taken from a page in WolfMan Zens growbook, but im doin it just a little bit different. Im not doin a micro grow, and instead of usin each bucket for 2-3 plants, im just usin 1 plant per bucket. 3 gallons should be plenty for each plant to reach their full potential. I know that people say that 5 gallons is perfect for hydro, but im lookin in there, and im lookin at alot of peoples root systems in their journals, and im thinkin that my shit is gona be able to pull it off here. theres plenty of room for my bitches to stretch their legs in there. i MIGHT get the rest of my boxes like 1 inch taller than this one (cuz i cant find any more of these ones - ive had it for years), but no more than 1 - or 2 inches cuz i want them all to grow the same size if container size is gonna come into play here.Ive bought 7 12" stones and 4 6" stones, along with two more of those double valve pumps, along with one more single valve pump, so ill have everything covered as far as that goes, so all i need to do now is wait for my WB, NS, n TL plants to get their shit together and fuckin develop a nice built up root system so i can transplant them without worrying about them fuckin bitches dying on me.


N yeah, im callin my plants bitches right now. Theyre harsh picky little snotnosed shits that wont make up their fuckinmind about what they wanna do. hence the name, lol.

-K1.

*edit* n gypsy, once again man, the nug is beautiful dude. wish i COULD share it with you, but your all the way out there in Northern Exposure mode, doin it up true guy-from-the-bounty paper towels- wrapper, roughneck style, LMAO. but i think if i put my nose in the air....wait.....nnnnn yep, i think i can smell your buds from all the way over here man. They make me wanna cry their so nice


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 28, 2008)

O yeah, and i think it might be neoprene (my flipflop), im not completely sure. I know it wasnt as light as one of those neoprene collars are, but its doin the job. I was gonna use straight up styrofoam man - but at the last minute i found my old flip flops man. n to be honest, i might even use those to make the rest of my collars, only with smaller holes in the bucket. Im tryin not to make so many frequent trips to the dro shop anymore. The less trips i take over there, the less suspicious ill be that someone is writing down my plate n turnin my ass in, lol. I went to walmart for the pumps n stones, n goin back for the totes.


----------



## sweet jake (Oct 28, 2008)

hi i have one plant that is about 3 inches tall, i have 1 150 watt cfl, 2 50 watt cfl and 1 120 watt cfl, is that too much light, and if so how much should i use?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 28, 2008)

Take a peek at Newbie Central man, pretty much any question you will have is answered there. Research, research, research!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

hey k1... when you use a chillum; how do you light it? You gotta light it upwards right?

How long will you cure? I couldnt find where you said it...


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 28, 2008)

well when i hit a chillium i juss pack n hit... dont matter wich way u hold it


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah pretty much the same as any other pipe man, as long as your not smokin some dirty ass dry crumby shwiggity, the bowll will stay packed no matter how ya hit it. You dont gotta take the crackpipe stance to take a rip LOL. They got a shitload of nice inside out chillums online if your lookin into buyin a nice little piece to keep handy - its a hell of alot better then them metal one hitters that we used to use back in the day that looked like ciggarrettes - and the bowlpiece is usually full size too. I got me a couple sidecar bubblers and a sherlock as far as glass goes, but im savin up for the binger. Used to have a fatty Graffix piece, but they fell off the earth a while ago - i cant find a graffix bong online to save my life man. So im either gettin a Hurricane, a Tsunami(which is fuckin EXPENSIVE AS SHIT but its worth the money - probably the best glass bong your gonna find on the market), or a nice ROOR or SNOB piece with diffusers in it. Ill probably end up gettin it for xmas from the wifey, but im savin up just in case she decides to get me a fuckin dvd rack or some other dumb shit, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 28, 2008)

where you buy your pipes from ?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 28, 2008)

from either my local headshop or a friend of my pops blows glass every now n then. Hes pretty good at it too - i mean, not like PROFFESSSISSISISISIONAL or anything like that, but hes gettin pretty good with color changers. just spoons n shit like that, nothin advanced like a bubbler. 

For more intricate pieces i go to a headshop thats like a mile down the road from me. But im orderin my bong from the net. Either ME or the Wifey is gonna order that shit in december, a few weeks before i harvest my diggity.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeah pretty much the same as any other pipe man, as long as your not smokin some dirty ass dry crumby shwiggity, the bowll will stay packed no matter how ya hit it. You dont gotta take the crackpipe stance to take a rip LOL. They got a shitload of nice inside out chillums online if your lookin into buyin a nice little piece to keep handy - its a hell of alot better then them metal one hitters that we used to use back in the day that looked like ciggarrettes - and the bowlpiece is usually full size too. I got me a couple sidecar bubblers and a sherlock as far as glass goes, but im savin up for the binger. Used to have a fatty Graffix piece, but they fell off the earth a while ago - i cant find a graffix bong online to save my life man. So im either gettin a Hurricane, a Tsunami(which is fuckin EXPENSIVE AS SHIT but its worth the money - probably the best glass bong your gonna find on the market), or a nice ROOR or SNOB piece with diffusers in it. Ill probably end up gettin it for xmas from the wifey, but im savin up just in case she decides to get me a fuckin dvd rack or some other dumb shit, lol.


oh ite, just looks like it would fall out


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I havn't been around much at all for the last few days. I see you got your hydro conversion started I hope it continues to go well. It looks like its off to a good start. I havn't had the chance to really catch up on every thing you guys are posting to many pages a day lol. 

So I thought I would run this by you guys, and honestly this thread has so much activity I thought it would get a good response. So king we had been talking about lights, I finally started to look for shops not toooo far away, and I found this light, that looks like it should be pretty nice as a blue spectrum. What do you guys think. It seems like a pretty good price. Eiko HPS 1000w [eiko-hps-1000w] - $69.95 : Summit Hydroponics, Leading the way with price and advice


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 28, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> What do you guys think. It seems like a pretty good price. Eiko HPS 1000w [eiko-hps-1000w] - $69.95 : Summit Hydroponics, Leading the way with price and advice


Do you have a 1000 watt HPS ballast???


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya I have a 1000w eye hortilux red bulb, and a 1000w magnetic hps ballast. I have been thinking about trying to get a blue spectrum hps or a MH conversion, or a dual arc bulb to veg with and use my current bulb to flower with.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 29, 2008)

k1ng5p4d3 said:


> from either my local headshop or a friend of my pops blows glass every now n then. Hes pretty good at it too - i mean, not like proffesssissisisisional or anything like that, but hes gettin pretty good with color changers. Just spoons n shit like that, nothin advanced like a bubbler.
> 
> For more intricate pieces i go to a headshop thats like a mile down the road from me. But im orderin my bong from the net. Either me or the wifey is gonna order that shit in december, a few weeks before i harvest my diggity.


 
sounds dope man chicka chicka yeahhh! I broke my color changing one i may get me a new one for christmas


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 29, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> nice fuckin chillum u got thereGypsy, hope it smokes as good as it looks - im savin up for a hurricane bong man - them things just look fuckin titties in my book. Either that or a nice SNOB piece with a shitload of diffusers. Either way its gonna run me like 3-350 bucks, lol.
> 
> N thanks everyone. The only place that light could get into the box is through the bottom, but the bottom has floor covering it, so i think im good, leasti should be anyways.
> 
> ...


 
i here ya on the new piece, but chck out this Extreme Vaporizer. it is sick and is 300. i am going to buy it for myself for x-mas if the old lady doesn't get it for me. i think it would do you better and you wouldn't have to worry about breaking the glass.

peace


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah vapes are nice - i was checkin out a volcano, or one of those portable ones, n theyre nice n everything ( i used to have a vape like YEARS back, they just kinda have a wierd smell to them after a while, like rotten cambells tomato soup or some shit), but im a bong man, man, lol. The tsunami has diffusers, and filters in the slide, so the smoke is filtered to an extent, somethin like 75% of harmful carcinogens are taken and filtered out of the smoke (somethin like that), so thatll work for me. Im sure ill end up grabbin one, but for now, i need me a 2-3 footer. What stoners smoking utensil collection is complete without the Big fuckin bong?? 

N Thunder, i like that bulb, but thats a HPS bulb, arent you lookin for a bulb with a blue spectrum?? for a hps bulb thats a nice one for a good price though. It says that theres 25% more blue green n whatever other spectrum in this bulb than other hps bulbs, n thats cool, but its still gonna burn orange. Now, obviously you can grow from seed to weed usin the hps, so if you wanna grab that shit n lemme know how it works for a whole grow, i might just join you in just usin the hps bulbs for grows man. Im gettin annoyed with my Mh bulb personally - every day when i have that fucker put in, everything is all well n good, dont get me wrong, but it just seems like it aint doin shit for my babies but causing some yellowing. whenever i throw my hps into the tent though, within an hour or three i have like an inch of new growth, n they just seem to perk up in general whenever the orange light is burnin. I dunno man, dont pay any attention to me, im a little pissy right now about my plants.

My fuckin plants are yellowing. Two of my blu cheeses are yellowing up from the bottom up, and its pissin me off. The one thats in the dro setup is yellowing still, and i dont know why(it couldbe the PH cuz i cant stabalize it - i have my nute solution in there growbig plus bigbloom at 1/4 strength right now, plus im using ph raise n lower to get the ph right to 5., and my BC#2 is starting to yellow from the 1st set of true leaves up right now. If anybody has any ideas as to why the hell this is still happenin, please throw out some input, cuz the LAST thing i wanna have to do is start over from scratch again. Ill have everything in hydro by this coming tuesday. I stopped watering them daily (was just giving them a couple drops of water every day to keep them moist), and am now just stickin to once every 2-3 days like im supposed to, so i dont know - although, i do still mist them a little bit daily, which im stopping as of right now. 

I also hit all of my developed plants (almost 2 wks or older) with a light nute watering today. Just a little bit of growbig+bigbloom at 1/4 strength, to maybe see if its because theyre deficient in somethin, and using both grow n bloom covers all the bases for NPK mostly. Plus i actually payed attention to the FF feeding schedule, and it actually says for the first 3 weeks that you feed with nutes, you should be using growbig and bigbloom, so ifigured what the hell, lol.

So, if things are still goin slightly downhill tomorrow, ill post up some pics for expert diagnoses, so hopefully i can get this fuckin shit taken care of once and for all so i can relax for a damn week before i gotta start worryin about the next thing, lol - but at least its keepin me busy n its causin me to read alot n try to learn more shit, so i guess its a good thing wrapped in the package of a pain in the ass 

thats it for me for tonight, im done blabberin. U guys n gals take care, talk to youz tomorrow.

-K1.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 29, 2008)

ima check out those hurricanes, they look pretty sick. the one i wuld buy is 240 pounds. thats 450 or so. i guess it comes with a free herb grinder.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 29, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> i here ya on the new piece, but chck out this Extreme Vaporizer. it is sick and is 300. i am going to buy it for myself for x-mas if the old lady doesn't get it for me. i think it would do you better and you wouldn't have to worry about breaking the glass.
> 
> peace


 
clicking link now!!!
omg thats amazing I want one now!!!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking good man way to save Corky. +rep

I cant believe the difference that hydro has made for my grow. Everything has been better than before from growth rate to overall health; I love it!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 30, 2008)

Just stoppin in to say hey KIng!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 30, 2008)

ok, so heres another update on how shits goin with everything, and yeh, ill be postin pics at the bottom of the post to let you guys checkkit.


So, yes and no, i have figured out a way i think to stop the yellowing, but no, i dont think i figured it out in time for at least one of the plants, and can only hope she recovers from the mods that ive made over the last 24 hours.

Ok, first well start with an update for this threads Matriarch, Corky. 

Shes doin just fine, buds are gettin nice n swollen up, n although i didnt take any closeups, you can still see her chillin in the cut lookin purdy. She may look a little sexier though cuz i shaved her legs, lol - thats right - i lollipopped her. All the growth underneath the main tops were underdeveloped, yellowing, and havent made any progress since the first week of flowering. So last night i cut off everything and anything that wasnt contributing to the fatness of the main colas, and when i woke up this mornin, the buds were almost doubled in size and density. Im extremely satisfied with my descision on that one.

Now, for everyone else. Well tackle these one by one.

BlueCheese #1 - the oldest. I put her in dro 3 days ago, transplanting from soil, and its workin out, although there isnt much growth goin on up top, so much as there is in the rez - new roots are formin all over the place, so as long as im seein that, im cool with whats happenin up top. Once all the roots adapt and get themselves situated, im positive ill be rewarded with a nice growth spurt. So no complaints there. She was the first one to start yellowing, and she hasnt gotten any worse at all since i switched her to hydro. its almost like i froze the yellowing in time, n hopefully once the roots develop a little more, maybe i can wind the clock back a little bit in that respect.

BlueCheese#2 - the next to largest plant. I woke up this morning, and saw great progress with everything that was going on, except for this plant and one other. BC2 is yellowing, moreso than #1, and she just looks sickly, and as if shes gonna be completely yellow before the end of the day. But i did take preventative measures. I switched BC2 out to hydro today aswell. Hopefully the change of grow media will encourage healthy new growth, because with dro, i control the ph, i can monitor everything, and make adjustments accordingly, rather than sitting, feeding something into the soil, and waiting a couple days for a result, hydroponics are a little more immediate as far as results go. I could fix somethin tonight, and wake up in the morning, and shit can be 100 times better.

Bluecheese #3. Shes just a fuckin beast. Shes startin to have all kindsa new growth, not yellowing, and just all in all lookin like one bad ass bottom bitch to me. she gets me hard, n when u rub her leaves she gives off a sweet stanky pot smell that i cant wait to have in my tent all the time.

Twilight #1. Twilight #1 is a little wierd IMHO. Shes growin, dont get me wrong, and shes developing nicely - only shes yellowing a tiny bit on her bottom two leaves as well. Shes gonna be the next one to go into the drink. The cool thing about her though is, Shes got purple ass stems. like, seriously purple stems man. I think i might have gotten lucky and drawn a DEEP purple phenotype in this seed. Theyre supposed to all be purple, but the dude i talked to on the phone said it varies from ALL purple to just a couple purple pistils on the nugs. I think i scored with a nice purp female. Lets hope she dont go south man, cuz i would really love to grow her ass out.

Twilight #2. Shes doin fine too man. Shes still just a lil bitch, but shes forming her first set of pronged leaves as we speak, and any day now shes gonna blow up like the rest of the big girls. Also a light light purple stem, but i wont speculate on anything like that until she gets older.

Whiteberry. Whiteberry is doin good. She stretched a little bit from a couple days when i had my HPS light in there, and had to keep it kinda far away from her, so shes a little long in the leg, but her head is awesome, and startin to form nicely. I think shes gonna have purple hues to her too man. would love to have a blueberry dominant white widow plant man. 

Northern Soul. Shes doin great man. Movin right along in leaf production, and working on her second set of pronged leaves, and only two or three days away from lookin like all my blue cheeses. Cant wait to see how she develops.

So theres the summary of how everything is goin in a nutshell. I took a pic of each of the plants so you can get an idea of what im talkin about, but i didnt do closeups cuz i hurt my knee playin with my kid earlier and cant get down n close up with them to take real real good pics. Just had to use zoom, lol.

pics:

a shot of the contents of the tent. The waterfarm in the corner has lettuceand radishes in it. Dont laugh man, its for my mamma 





probably gonna toss the bucket up top so i can have the space in the tent. Now i cant decide which size bucket to go with, the left or the right. The right side one is the same involume, but its a little longer, allowing me to arrange shit a little differently in there to maximize space.

Anyways, heres BC#1






BC#2






BC#3






Twilight#1






Twilight#2






Whiteberry






Northern Soul








--N there we go. Everything is lookin so-so at the moment, half pretty fuckin good, n half could be better, but my ass dont quit, n i aint gonna stop tryin to fix my shit until the fuckin bitches are wilted n screamin for me to put them out of their misery. 

O, n yeah, i think i figured out what the fuck is wrong with my plants. Its not the plants at all, its the fuckin TENT. the manufacturing company in hong kong that makes hydrohuts and like 4 other knock off brands of tents, ran off like a thousand faulty tents this year and the end of last year, spraying the vinyl with some type of FDA approved spray adhesive to hold the vinyl together, and to save money or some shit like that. The spray ended up being toxic to plants, once the heat from a growlight comes into play, and the tent gets to a certain temp, it heats up the vinyl, and activates the spray on the tent, causing some kind of "Off-Gassing" effect to occur, causing plants to yellow over time, and eventually die. Im taking preventative measures right now by keeping my tent completely open, along with my closet doors too, and since i cant vent out of my window because it would make things blatently obvious what im doin in my complex, im just venting into the room im growin in, and then opening the door every couple hours and letting shit air out. since i started doin that last night, it stopped the yellowing from getting worse, and i think that ive handled the problem. If it is in fact the tent thats doin this shit, im gonna slice the fuckin thing off of the frame, n bust out some panda film, n make myself a damn new tent with the frame i got and rock out with my cock out. Lets fuckin hope ive pinpointed the problem, and can continue the grow without any further bullshit. 

-Im posting this in the other journal too, so if you go over there n see this post, its the eXACT same one, so you dont gotta read it all over again, lol.

thanks for readin guys n gals,

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 30, 2008)

oh yeah, WUDDUP TC, lol


----------



## ROCafellaheads (Oct 30, 2008)

Damn bro, your set up has come a long way. Good shit


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks yo


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 31, 2008)

k1ng5p4d3 said:


> ok, so heres another update on how shits goin with everything, and yeh, ill be postin pics at the bottom of the post to let you guys checkkit.
> 
> 
> So, yes and no, i have figured out a way i think to stop the yellowing, but no, i dont think i figured it out in time for at least one of the plants, and can only hope she recovers from the mods that ive made over the last 24 hours.
> ...


 
you just keep coming with more dont yo lol those are beautiful seedling growing strong!
Are these gonna be scrog?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2008)

Lookin good King, glad you figured out about that offgasing, I forgot about it till you mentioned it in that pm. Hopfully they'll recove well, and it doesn't look like it effected all of them to bad. That might be part of why the smaller ones havn't grown much really. That adhesive was prolly FDA approved to stop stealth growing, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2008)

*happy halloween everybody!!!!*


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks BB, n Yeh thunder, its pissin me off cuz i still dont know for sure, lol. I dont know yet if I did somethin wrong to cause the yellowing, or if its the tent itself, or what, but i knowthat nothing is getting any worse at all, n thats a good thing. As for BC#2 that i busted into the dro bucket, i dont know whats goin on with her - shes fuckin still all yellowed up, but growth has stopped.

The growth has stopped on both of my dro plants. I think mostly its because of the recent transplant into water, and they need time to let their roots form n all that, so im not stressin anything. Ive never grown in dro before, so i dont know how shock or stress works on the plants growing this way.

if anyone thats growin in dro can lemme know what happens when a plant goes into shock and how long it takes to recover, i would really appreciate that shit. Either way, i figure as long as nothin is getting worse, im in the black, and good to go. id rather have no progress at all than bad progress. Ill just give the roots some time to form, and i think ill be all good.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 31, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> *happy halloween everybody!!!!*


Happy..!!!



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> The growth has stopped on both of my dro plants. I think mostly its because of the recent transplant into water, and they need time to let their roots form n all that, so im not stressin anything. Ive never grown in dro before, so i dont know how shock or stress works on the plants growing this way.


I can't see anything wrong really...

It's gonna bounce back...

It went from soil to water... changes everything... the roots need to adapt...

Just be patient and make sure the pH is in the right range...

She'll pull through...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> if anyone thats growin in dro can lemme know what happens when a plant goes into shock and how long it takes to recover, i would really appreciate that shit. Either way, i figure as long as nothin is getting worse, im in the black, and good to go. id rather have no progress at all than bad progress. Ill just give the roots some time to form, and i think ill be all good.


Most people start hydro in hydro... just relax K1NG...

Cause, every little thing .. is gonna be alright...

Singing, Don't worry.. about a thing... ...

Cheers bro...


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 1, 2008)

I bet they'll be fine, transplanting to a different medium is a huge shock for the roots. Those plants have alot of adjustments to make.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 1, 2008)

hahaha i tried flick that ant off my screen! damn you gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 1, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Happy..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks as usual gypsy ya bastard  

But until i see shit get right with my girls sittin in the water, im gonna be doin half of the grow in soil, just as a comparitive experiment more than anything else man. Its time to move up in the world potsize wise, cuz i can see the roots startin to cramp up at the bottom of my starter pots. So im gonna hook them up with some 3 gallon growbag action. Goin out to pick up a big ole bag of ocean forest, n some dolemite lime, some perlite, n gonna get to work tonight with half the grow - well im gonna do 4 in soil, 3 in dro, n gonna keep 1 as a mother. If the hydro works out, then im gonna grab myself a nice big container, and ill just keep doin lollipops in the one container while my soil is finishin up later in the grow. 

N i know i bin annoying as shit complainin n botherin you guys askin for help n advice about the same god damn thing for the last week n a half, lol, but i just get nervous whenever im tryin somethin that i dont know what to do with. When i started my 1st grow i was runnin around like a chikkin with my head cut off askin people for help all over the place man. You would think that someone was about to die for fucks sake. So i just wanna give out a big ass THANK YOU to GypsyBush n ThunderCat for hookin me up with some advice n just tellin me to shut the fuck up n calm the fuck down in general, lol. God knows i needed that shit. You guys rock and have been helpin me out since halfway through my 1st grow. Im in you guys debt.  

for those of you guys who wanted to see me change my whole grow to hydro, sorry to disappoint, but when im cuttin it this close to transplant, i needed to make a split descision on wether to wait the extra week, and change it all out to dro, or to keep shit as it is right now with the half n half, n then see how it works out, n if it does, ill probably do dro from here on out. It really IS easier to do than soil, i really do like that about it, but for not seein anything bounce back, its just too close to call to make a descision like that, and then me possibly fucking everything up n have to start from scratch. So i took the chance with half of the crop. We shall see whats what...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 1, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I bet they'll be fine, transplanting to a different medium is a huge shock for the roots. Those plants have alot of adjustments to make.


Wise words...



DKskater75 said:


> hahaha i tried flick that ant off my screen! damn you gypsy...


Hahahahaha...!!!! that's funny... every time I put it up, someone does that... lol...

And uh... you're safe with me..lol... but I will advise to never ever damn a Gypsy... our curses are... well, very effective... 






K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Thanks as usual gypsy ya bastard
> 
> So i took the chance with half of the crop. We shall see whats what...


Hydro works well with clones...

Stop fucking with your plants...

Keep what is in the DWC there, what is in soil in soil...

Set up your mothers...

Next grow, start with clones in hydro from the get go...

QUIT STRESSING YOUR PLANTS OUT!!!!

ok... enough of that shit...lol...

You are doing very welll....

I am proud to see your plants on the DWC...

If only I could have convinced you with one message... about 120 years ago...lol....

Keep it up YO!!!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 1, 2008)

haha well it is very realistic looking... especially if youre just reading a post and not paying attention. would be better if it went all over though and not just a misshaped figure 8...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 1, 2008)

LoL... I hear ya... I like to change it all up once in a while, but I always stick this one back on...lol...


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 1, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Wise words...
> 
> 
> Set up your mothers...
> ...



Lol King the stress is the one thing we kept tellin you with your first grow. Plants don't like it. I've heard of additives you can give them to relax them, like plant zanex. Off hand I can't remember what its called sorry, .
If the tent was causeing the yellowing, then you've got that fixed. It seems like the ones you have transplanted have survived, and you are gonna put the others into Big grow bags, right. Your gonna be fine, if you quit stresssin them bro, they will turn into some sexy bitchs. Once you get a mother plant(s) you can clone them, and put the clones into hydro. It'll work great. If you can keep your mother seperate you could put the clones directly into 12/12 and get a perpetual harvest going. 

Your gonna be good bro just  and watch the grass grow!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 1, 2008)

lol, i love how gypsy sounds all pissed off when hes tellin me to leave my fuckinplants alone, almost like he wants to come n slap me for not stoppin the changes i make, hehe. Its all good though, like i said before im done fuckin with them - everything is stayin the way it is, and ill be growin a mother in this batch for sure, n like i said, ill be lollipoppin as many clones as i can before i move out. Already got my dwc cloner made, n everything is as it should be. Once i was done hookin everything up, it felt like a lightbulb came on in my head, n the clouds parted, n all seemed right with the fuckin world man. I am officially happy with the way i have shit set up for the first time since i started this grow. Now i can finally fuckin relax. 

FUCK - i forgot to tell u gypsy, today when i checked my rez n the ph n everything this mornin, the rez was full of frothy white bubbles,instead of diffused, oxygenated bubbles. It looked like somethin was wrong, so i emptied out the rez, wiped down the box, and refilled n ph'd the water, n put a tsp of H202 in the rez. No more wierd lookin bubbles. N dont worry man, i did all that before i put the plant back in, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 1, 2008)

lol , k1ng ... they looking great man ... how does it feel to have a proper room now ??
come check me out too !


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 1, 2008)

you can never relax man ive been saying im done for the past two months haha always new shit to learn and improve upon... its a nice thought tho aint it?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 1, 2008)

fuck yeah it is dk, lol - its my dream. to be able to grow bud on autopilot would be fuckin awesome. But in the same turn, i would be bored outta my skull!! i love havin shit to do n tend to everyday with my plants man. Even though its a bitch sometimes tryin to figure shit out, its therapeutic for sure. Im a much less stressed out person nowadays - n i gotta contribute it to growin ganj. I mean, smokin it relieves stress on a temporary level, but growin it, just a zen-ish experience man, for sure.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 1, 2008)

exactly. its nice to be able to just sit back and relax but at the same you find yourself bored and wanting to go fuck around and make some adjustments here or there... just yesterday i rigged up my fans differently and velcroed the ducting to the top of my door so i can exhaust the hot air during the day and then take it down at night... i think i must have said OK I AM COMPLETELY DONE WITH MY SETUP at least a thousand times by now...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> you can never relax man ive been saying im done for the past two months haha


No shit...lol...



DKskater75 said:


> i think i must have said OK I AM COMPLETELY DONE WITH MY SETUP at least a thousand times by now...


Making small changes and upgrading is one thing... but transplanting 18.7 times in the first 2 weeks is a bit excessive... i think...lol...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I mean, smokin it relieves stress on a temporary level, but growin it, just a zen-ish experience man, for sure.


Patience is one of the most important lessons that humans can learn from plants...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> lol, i love how gypsy sounds all pissed off when hes tellin me to leave my fuckinplants alone, almost like he wants to come n slap me for not stoppin the changes i make, hehe.


Hahahaha.. nah man... no slapping... just trying to make a point... and you seem to respond better to that than my earlier, gentler suggestions...lol....



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> FUCK - i forgot to tell u gypsy, today when i checked my rez n the ph n everything this mornin, the rez was full of frothy white bubbles,instead of diffused, oxygenated bubbles. It looked like somethin was wrong, so i emptied out the rez, wiped down the box, and refilled n ph'd the water, n put a tsp of H202 in the rez. No more wierd lookin bubbles. N dont worry man, i did all that before i put the plant back in, lol.


Yeah... I have had that... just change the water and it was all good...

Preventative maintenance works better than waiting for shit to hit the fan and then try to fix it...

Cheers bro...

Gypsy...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

18.7 times??? where do you get these figures gypsy!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> 18.7 times??? where do you get these figures gypsy!


ROFLMAO...!!!!!!

.. well, I subdivide the number pm's, by the number of times that I heard "OH FUCK!!!!"....

Then, I take into consideration the Earth's gravitational pull, followed by the Coriolis effect, and last but not least we multiply everything byt the number or atoms present in a burst of Aurora Borealis, when it is displaying the color RED, which amongst the Yup'ik Eskimos of the far North mean change, in form of the "bleeding sky"...

So after all that math.. and some more Gypsy shannenegans... you get that result...lol....

...



...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

hahahahaha oh man i LOL'd quite a bit right there. good times...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah Man...

I guess those buds with roots are the real deal...lol....

Man they taste good...

Wish I could share some with you guys...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

buds with roots?? what buds dont have roots?? wait WHAT?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> buds with roots?? what buds dont have roots?? wait WHAT?!


BUDS with ROOTS... lol...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 2, 2008)

how much did that 3rd pic weigh out?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> how much did that 3rd pic weigh out?


Dried and cured for two weeks, it's sitting on the scale right now at 7.6 g...

A good 1/8...

All 4 plants gave me a little over 1.2 oz....

Nice buzz too...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> you can never relax man ive been saying im done for the past two months haha always new shit to learn and improve upon... its a nice thought tho aint it?



Hmm lets see done what would that be like?

I don't think its possible to be "done" unless your done growing.

Now content with the current setup has been my pacifier many times but never done. Shit I am barley succeeding at hydro for my first time and already have new plans for next time.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

obviously i meant "done" as in done with setting up shit... why is it that you always feel the need to make me seem like a fucking idiot?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone still up???

What do you think of these babies?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

hmmm one word comes to mind... "hijack" haha yup im still up busy filling K1's journal with random nonsense... plants do look nice tho


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

hahaha... Thanks...

I am so proud I can hardly stand myself...lol.... gypsy terrorists..lol...

The growth rate under the 600 HPS is amazing..!!!

Look at the tomato plants..!!!!


















​


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW dude, thats ALOT of growth for such a short amount of time man. N your tomato bush is fuckin lookin NOICE man - smart deal hookin up the matos, although its takin up a shitload of space tho bro. Probably what my fuckin radishes n lettuce is gonna end up lookin like, lol. Cant wait for 4 weeks down the road for everyone whos just startin out a grow in a tent man. Its gonna look like a fuckin JUNGLE in all our shits man. fuckin unbelievable. 

How r u feelin about your upgrade, gyps?? fuckin feels good to be doin it up on a grander scale than 1st time around, dont it?? Fuckin love this shit man. 

O, anyone see the movie Humboldt County yet??? i just watched that shit last night on PPV, n its pretty cool - i would have to say that its a must watch for any farmer for sure. 3 stars outta 5.

N DK, lol - Hijack all you want bro, it aint phasin me none man - im just happy i got a few buddies comin over regularly on here to shoot the shit 


N GYPSY, dude, those fuckin nugs look even better dried. a little darker than what they were wet, n it just makes them look even dankier. When you say that she gives good head, what are we talkin here? would u say that shes comparable to most dank you smoke?? maybe even better?? N did u harvest for a body buzz or the cerebral couchlock action? Inquiring minds wanna know man, lol. N that looks like one FAT fuckin 8th dude, id be happy as shit with anything even close to an oz in an aerogarden man. Like i said - u proved all the naysayers wrong with that shit right there.

Clones are lookin awesome, and the growth rate of their root systems is just fuckin jaw dropping - i never thought that they would be that developed after such a short amount of time - its seriously impressive - hope i have the same luck man, but reguardless, wish you good luck on this one bro - hope you end up with some 3 footers that are just drippin with resin


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

say gypsy those plants are beautiful , i can imagine wat the buds look like.gd job, will conect to your journal to......yea those 600s are the shit , thats wy i bought another one to put in the garage. and as soon as my nephews out of school. i'm puting one in there.lol. iuse hortilux bulbs for veg and flower.600s are amazing. i got a shit load of orange bud jus off 9 plants,, still have 5 ounces left ,smoked 1, sold 4.lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

ahhh so thats why you gettin all this fancy new shit huh raider haha how old are those plants gypsy?? youre makin me want to switch to hydro lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

he sure knows how to cram that stuff in there,lol.thats me, i leave that stuff fairly crowded , for me , room is money.lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> WOW dude, thats ALOT of growth for such a short amount of time man.


It sure is... I am so happy!!!!



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> N your tomato bush is fuckin lookin NOICE man - smart deal hookin up the matos, although its takin up a shitload of space tho bro.


Thanks... I have a lot of different plants.. mostly food items...

As for space, I am just vegging it in there... along with some mother stuff... as soon as the clones are ready, I will kick everyone outta there and start flowering...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Probably what my fuckin radishes n lettuce is gonna end up lookin like, lol.


They will kick ass if you put them in your tent... 100% guaranteed



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Cant wait for 4 weeks down the road for everyone whos just startin out a grow in a tent man. Its gonna look like a fuckin JUNGLE in all our shits man. fuckin unbelievable.


For sure man... I am a little behind everyone... not roots on the clones yet...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> How r u feelin about your upgrade, gyps??


Best move I could have made... period.... I would have 4 of these before I set up an actual room...

I'm fucking stoked....



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> fuckin feels good to be doin it up on a grander scale than 1st time around, dont it?? Fuckin love this shit man.


Yup Yup....

My first batch was just to try out the DWC....

Get familiar with things...

Now we move on from miniatures to scale models...lol....



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> O, anyone see the movie Humboldt County yet??? i just watched that shit last night on PPV, n its pretty cool - i would have to say that its a must watch for any farmer for sure. 3 stars outta 5.


I'll have to check it out... thanks...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> N DK, lol - Hijack all you want bro, it aint phasin me none man - im just happy i got a few buddies comin over regularly on here to shoot the shit


Hahahaha.... I get a get out of jail free card.... hahaha 

If anythibg K1ng, I was the one hijacking...lol...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> N GYPSY, dude, those fuckin nugs look even better dried. a little darker than what they were wet, n it just makes them look even dankier.


Oh they are beautiful...!!!! I am so fucking proud of myself... I'm ready to bitch slap myself... lol...

Dankty dank dank dank...lol...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> When you say that she gives good head, what are we talkin here?


I like weed that you smoke and the first thing through your mind is ..."what are we gonna do now???" with a big smile on my face...

Definite, strong head buzz with no narcotic, laziness inducing couch lock...
I like that, but right before bed... not in the mornin'...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> would u say that shes comparable to most dank you smoke??


I would say it is *very* acceptable by anyone's standards...

and with some of the stuff I have seen on the street lately, I would dare say that I have bought much worse...

One of my buddies who is big into grading weed, in different categories, gave it an overall 7, which is great! since I have only seen him give 9 once!!!

But I don't care... it smokes good.... still a little harsh, but taaaaastyy...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> maybe even better??


It's good...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> N did u harvest for a body buzz or the cerebral couchlock action? Inquiring minds wanna know man, lol.


Oops I guess I got a little ahead of myself...

I got none of those...lol.... I got the cerebral buzz...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> N that looks like one FAT fuckin 8th dude, id be happy as shit with anything even close to an oz in an aerogarden man.


Yeah I am happy... very happy... but I got lucky, that's all....



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Like i said - u proved all the naysayers wrong with that shit right there.


Fuck dude, by the end it was hardly an AG....

Only the tub was used... diff lights...airstone....no water pump...

I cheated big time...

Anyone calls me out and I have to fess up that it is not a true AG grow...lol...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Clones are lookin awesome, and the growth rate of their root systems is just fuckin jaw dropping - i never thought that they would be that developed after such a short amount of time


No pictures of the clones there... no wonder you were so impressed...

You thought those roots were the clones?!?! already?!?!?

FUCK!!! I'd be a millionaire if I could do that!!!!! hahahaha..!!!!

Those close to the tent wall are 2 juicy fruit and 2 white widows, from seed...lol

The bigger ones are bagseed and that 2" clone.. remember her?



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> - its seriously impressive -


No you are not... you were just having an optical delusion...lol...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> hope i have the same luck man, but reguardless, wish you good luck on this one bro -


Thanks ! best of luck to us all...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> hope you end up with some 3 footers that are just drippin with resin


Can you imagine.... a plant like that 1/8 bud.... but 3 feet of solid bud???? sick....

Cheers Bro...




raiderman said:


> say gypsy those plants are beautiful


Thanks man... I appreciate the compliment...




raiderman said:


> i can imagine wat the buds look like.gd job,


You can... cool... 

I cannot... I can't wait though.... freaking clones that don't root in 3 hours...!!!!! lol....




raiderman said:


> will conect to your journal to......


Uh... now you're scaring me a little... that was terrible sentence not to finish my friend... I have enough *stuff *in my mind to be paranoied enough without external help...lol...

but seriously, finish the sentence please... lol... 




raiderman said:


> yea those 600s are the shit ,


I am stupefied at the growth rates... 

But I guess that is what 19,000 lumens per square foot do.... lol...




raiderman said:


> thats wy i bought another one to put in the garage. and as soon as my nephews out of school.


Freaking kids... hahaha




raiderman said:


> i'm puting one in there.lol. iuse hortilux bulbs for veg and flower.600s are amazing.


So you have none going now? sorry...




raiderman said:


> i got a shit load of orange bud jus off 9 plants,, still have 5 ounces left ,smoked 1, sold 4.lol.


Oh, so at least you are sitting pretty...

Can we see some of your buds...?

Sold 4???? WTF???

Nah man... you are supposed to keep that shit to yourself... and share it with family and friends...

But I guess I would too if I was in a pinch... ... it is a great commodity...

Right on man...

Take care


see ya'll after a while...

Gypsy...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

sorry for not finishing the sentence, i type like that sometimes, as far as paranoid or shit .. iwas sayim so ican chekout your grow. i never done hydro, heres some Bm pics and my sensi g13 HP grow., hell ive been growin for about ten yrs and been posting on forums and ordering seeds for 9 years. as far as a garden going presently, ive got two i feel will provide me with a couple pounds in 46 more days.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> how old are those plants gypsy?? youre makin me want to switch to hydro lol


Don't go following K1ng into believing those are my week old clones...

They are from seed, a little over a month old...

The 4 smaller ones had a bit of trouble getting started in the fish tank, so they got held waaay back...

everything you see there is about the same age, even that little 2" clone, which has turned into a fine, bushy mother...

Hydro is nice, but I am not goint to sit here and bullshit you that I have roots as thick as my pinky on a 1 week old clone... 

Hydro is clean... and easy... and there is zero guess work... it's like following a cake recipe... easy....





raiderman said:


> he sure knows how to cram that stuff in there,lol.thats me, i leave that stuff fairly crowded , for me , room is money.lol.


Crammed, really? I though I gave them plenty of room by going with 4 plants per tray, instead of 6...

But remember guys... these are all moms... even the tomato bush....

These are all way bushier than any clone I will flower in there...

Thanks again...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> sorry for not finishing the sentence, i type like that sometimes, as far as paranoid or shit, hell ivebeen growin for about ten yrs and been posting on forums and ordering seeds for 9 years. as far as a garden going presently, ive got two i feel will provide me with a couple pounds in 46 more days.


Sweet man....

No worries... I was more giving you shit than anything...lol...

Cheers...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah everyone always told me that hydro wasnt worth it and way too expensive and a lot more maintenance blah blah blah anyways the only thing from stopping me is the fact that i already spent over a grand on my setup and dont need to be spending anymore until i at least get my first harvest down!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah everyone always told me that hydro wasnt worth it and way too expensive and a lot more maintenance blah blah blah anyways the only thing from stopping me is the fact that i already spent over a grand on my setup and dont need to be spending anymore until i at least get my first harvest down!


Yeah man...

I hear ya...

Ten bucks can get you into a tub, air pump/stone and some tape...

But it's like Al put it once... *all we are trying to do* with soil, aero, hydro or whatever, *is WATER THE PLANTS....
*


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Sold 4???? WTF???
> 
> Nah man... you are supposed to keep that shit to yourself... and share it with family and friends...


I find that keeping it to yourself inherently saves/makes money. I dont know about you guys but when I run out of my own I have to buy, Losing money. So when I keep my own I don't have to buy, Saving/Making money.

And besides that my stuff is WAY better than anything I get. I literally go through it half as fast as I do the everyday good shit.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah man...
> 
> I hear ya...
> 
> ...


not to mention i already have all of those things... haha oh well some day, some day...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

heres the pics gypsy, ones in the garage ,one in closet,.. in the closet ceiling vortex fan plus the one connected to keep air exchange into the closet and cool the lite.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> heres the pics gypsy, ones in the garage ,one in closet


Man I wanna have a set up like that when I GROW UP...LOL....

Nice one mate...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hydro is clean... and easy... and there is zero guess work... it's like following a cake recipe... easy....


Yep Im on week 8 of Fox Farms schedule since clone and its like he said just like making a cake. Maybe your first ever cake but Im sure it would be edible. =)



DKskater75 said:


> the only thing from stopping me is the fact that i already spent over a grand on my setup and dont need to be spending anymore


That has been stopping me since as long as I can remember. Time will pass and things will get better every grow just stay dedicated. =)



GypsyBush said:


> But it's like Al put it once... *all we are trying to do* with soil, aero, hydro or whatever, *is WATER THE PLANTS....
> *


No way I am trying to provide my plants with the best possible conditions for maximum growth and health.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> No way I am trying to provide my plants with the best possible conditions for maximum growth and health.


Yeah ... we all are... but what I am saying is that the plant does not need one medium or another... it does not even need soil... it needs H2O and nutrients... how you effect that does not matter...

Hydro, aero, soil are all ways of delivering the nutes and water to the plant...as long as it gets them it could care less id the water runs in circles to the right or if it goes up and down a pipe... or even if it falls from the sky....

I agree with what you said 100%, but your statement does not debunk mine... in fact, they are almost a different subject...

Hit me back....

cheers...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

ive never smoked no hydro before . they say hydro grows putout more bud per sqare ft than soil mixes. but they potency is in soil grown . for me i do soil for less trouble. plus i live in a small cowtown in texas, i'd have to drive a ways to get any hydro supplies if somethin happened.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> ive never smoked no hydro before . they say hydro grows putout more bud per sqare ft than soil mixes. but they potency is in soil grown . for me i do soil for less trouble. plus i live in a small cowtown in texas, i'd have to drive a ways to get any hydro supplies if somethin happened.


I am smoking some of my own hydro right now...

And in my world...

Hydro and soil can produce the same quantities of the same potency...

Now, Pot grown organically in soil, can't be beat for taste, in my opinion...

Hydro allows for more aggressive and vigorous growth, since little to none of it's energy goes into pushing through dirt... water is just easier to push through...

As for supplies... Wal Mart or pretty much any hardware store or super market has the stuff you need...

a bucket and an air pump/stone... some foam from a pillow and you're all set...

Cheers....


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah ... we all are... but what I am saying is that the plant does not need one medium or another... it does not even need soil... it needs *H2O and nutrients*... how you effect that does not matter...


*"H2O and nutrients" *is it in a nut shell



GypsyBush said:


> Hydro, aero, soil are all ways of delivering the nutes and water to the plant...as long as it gets them it could care less id the water runs in circles to the right or if it goes up and down a pipe... or even if it falls from the sky....


I do agree that it dosnt care how but it NEEDS ALL of them for peak performance. I have been at this for some time and have NEVER had a soil crop do as well as my current hydro grow is going. I can only attribute the difference in health to the switch to hydro.



GypsyBush said:


> I agree with what you said 100%


Im glad. 

LOL just messin I feel like a politician doing that.




raiderman said:


> i live in a small cowtown in texas, i'd have to drive a ways to get any hydro supplies if somethin happened.


Necessity is the mother of invention. Shops aren't open 24/7 here.

Love your new avatar.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i didnt realize it was that easy, i may do one sometime. ican always build a room.and be creative. your setup is very professional to me your using every bit of rooma and not little. long term goals.i'm seetting mine up to produce 2 pounds evry 60 days.with the 250 conversion lamp coming to do clones ,rotating ,i can easily.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> your setup is very professional to me your using every bit of rooma and not little.


Thanks I appreciate it.



raiderman said:


> long term goals.i'm seetting mine up to produce 2 pounds evry 60 days.with the 250 conversion lamp coming to do clones ,rotating ,i can easily.


Amen thats about where Im at. I have a legal count limit that I have to maintain so I cant do any of the perpetual harvest setups and I have to veg a bit longer and in the flowering room so Im thinking about every 75 days or so Ill be able to pull in this configuration.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

roughly the same here , yea, i am estamating around longer veging to , till they fini flowering huh. are you cloning and veging around 56 days RIU. then flower?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> are you cloning and veging around 56 days. then flower?


Haven't quite decided yet. Im thinking that I want to have clones rooted and going to veg under the 250w in rock cubes when I start my 2 week flush. But I may want to start them with 3 or 4 weeks to go, and let them stretch under the 250w a bit.

Gonna have to decide soon week four almost over.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

funny you should say , i just ordered a 250 watt conversion mini system for veging clones or mothers , i figured get a few clones , to get a mother, get clones in 6 weex for veging , wen clones get ready for veging , kill mother and veg clones till others are through flowering. put those that were veging in flower, take a few clones for new mother, repeat, does that sound better than veging 2 months while the pothers are finishing.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> funny you should say , i just ordered a 250 watt conversion mini system for veging clones or mothers , i figured get a few clones , to get a mother, get clones in 6 weex for veging , wen clones get ready for veging , kill mother and veg clones till others are through flowering. put those that were veging in flower, take a few clones for new mother, repeat, does that sound better than veging 2 months while the pothers are finishing.


I usually keep mums for at least two batches, sometimes three.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

thats wat i want , i have all kinds of seed strain,probably the best in the world. bb, g13HP, b.moonshine, b.cheese .etc. iwant to get a couple of white russian to for put bak. do you like to do that. keep killer strains for future grows or do you keep your favorite strain goin?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> thats wat i want , i have all kinds of seed strain,probably the best in the world. bb, g13HP, b.moonshine, b.cheese .etc. iwant to get a couple of white russian to for put bak. do you like to do that. keep killer strains for future grows or do you keep your favorite strain goin?


I havent grown from seed in quite a while. After things got legal here in California I have just been getting clones. I went through quite a few diffrent strains before I tried the PK. Its the best I have ever had, it has a great body numbing effect, along with a clean defined head high. I am on generation 6 and dont have anything in reserve.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 2, 2008)

dude, i got a fuckin stockpile of seeds, lol. My shit is fuckin proper when it comes to havin a backup plant in case shit goes south, i just dont wanna have to use any seeds that im plannin future grows with.

I think i have a total of 11 other strains put away for a rainy day man, and its worth every penny knowing that the genetics that i have stashed away are all bar none the highest quality and most saught after strains that are available. Plus, it helps to get all u can, WHILE you can, just in case somethin happens in the future that prohibits us from making orders like that anymore. like i said, rainy day...

N Raiderman, If you got two 600w setups, and some extra room, why dont you just do a proper perpetual grow?? you got the 25 for cloning/seedlings. N then you got two seperate 600 w light systems. What i would do, is set up a table with a shitload of clones/seedlings, and start them off, n let them go for three weeks. After three weeks is up, take everything you just cloned, and put them under your 600w, and start vegging, and get some new clones and put them under the 250. 3 weeks later, hook up another table under the same 600w light, and move the vegging plants over to THAT table, and move the next set of clones to the 1st veg table. 3 weeks later, move the 1st set of vegging plants on to one table in another room where your other 600w light is to flower, and move the other vegg plants to the 2nd table, and the clones to the 1st table. 3 weeks later, make a second table in the flowering room, and move them over to it, and all the other plants move along too. N so forth n so on = perpetual grow.

Well, actually that wouldbe good for a setup for every 4 weeks, not 3. But even still, its a thought man, and it really wouldnt take up that much room depending on how many plants your doin. 


N Gyps, sorry about the mixup man, i totally forgot about those other plants man, musta fuckin drank somethin wierd earlier, lol. But nontheless, those roots are still lookin fuckin healthy as shit, and cant wait to check the end result man. N u buildin up another tent for the mothers, right??
That shit is such a good idea, the way that you made your tent. Im just glad i got the frame on my tent so i dont gotta make one on my own. Not that itd be hard to do, its just prefabbed, n makes my life easier cuz i wont have to tear anything down cept for the vinyl on that bitch. But i AM gonna be changin out the material on the tent. Id rather be safe than sorry for sure. 

I cant believe ive been gone for a couple hours n you fuckers took up 3 pages worth of space  - must be some kinda record for this thread, lol.


anyways, im gonna start a new post, n post up some pics for you guys.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

haha i know what you mean man its like the party moved from my journal over to yours lol i had pages and pages every day there for a while now its just a couple posts a day haha i guess updates would help... lets see if i can get some new pics up today...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 2, 2008)

So Heres a quick update. You gotta forgive me about the lack of pics, i didnt take pics of my dro plants, the wife was doin maintenance on one of the containers,and the other one is blocked by my fuckin mongoloid gigantor fan. Its huge, but it works, forreal. dropped them temp in my tent by ten degrees, and thats just on a low setting. Add into that the ionizer built into the fan, and you got clean, ozonated (LOL) air gettin pumped into my tent constantly. temp is at 80-82 degrees with 20% humidity.

So heres some snapshots - i have my bags color coded so i know which is which.

Wide Shot of the tent - i keep the flaps peeled back at all times, and the plants seem to like it:






My soil babies






blue cheese recovering from bad yellowing






another bluecheese (half of a fanleaf is missing from a head on collision between her and a twilight plant - dont ask man)






Northern Soul female, lookin nice n healthy - cant wait to see her grow man






This is Whiteberry - I think that she might have caught a little bit of burn from a splash of some nutrient rich water that i fed to Corky a few days back. It was accidental, and i dont water Corky in the same space as ANY of my plants anymore






Twilight Number 2






N heres Twilight #1, this is the one that had an altercation with the Blucheese plant. They both seem to bemissing half a leaf on the same node on both plants, lol






N heres a couple quick corky shots, shes fillin out fuckin nicely man - i think ill get close to an oz out of her once shes done fillin out. right now i would say that her nugs would be equal to about a half oz dry from what i can eyeball, n theres a couple weeks still to go, so im keepin my fingers crossed, but wont be heartbroken if i only end up with a 1/2 oz. Free bud is free bud man.


















N heres a Shot of my big Honkin Fan that takes up a shitload of space. I take the fan out of the tent when i put my other hydro box in there, but to be honest, all i gotta do is jerry rig a stand for that fucker n i could probably still fit it in the tent if i wanned to man, lol. N i was wrong, you can see the one dro plant in the box right there behind the fan - it was the one with the really bad yellowing leaves. I cut the yellow and wilting ones off, so it could concentrate on all new growth, like you would do with a clone. Since i cut all the extra leaves off, new roots have started growing. So im happy with that shit for now.








So theres another update. Ill hook up some pics of dro root systems n whathaveya as soon as theres progress to report on. Right now theyre busy buildin up their water wings so once i see some new foliage ill post pics up for you guys i promise.

-K1.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 2, 2008)

great update
that fan is huge lol, I had a Holmes one like it.

Keep it up


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

haha i almost bought a fan just like that shit rules cleans and cools the air all at once... plants look great man but did you say 20% humidity?? i believe you want it up around 50% especially for veggin. it should bring the temps down around 75 too...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

say kingman wat size are those bags , i may up grade my containers to those if thier big enuff, that tent is sweet, how in the hell did you come upwith somethin that sweet , wow, if i would had known they had stuff like that , hell i'd camped out in it with my plants..lol..as far as strains, no doubt gotta keep this train movin, every harvest i yurn an oz an buy 400 dollars worth and put them bak, .. a couple britts told me yesterday that they were talkin about closing all the uk seed shops,, of course i know of some in europe i buy from also , but it may get rough someday, they aint gonna catch me with my pants down .fck that. i even put bak some my orange bud herme seeds.lol.sorry for hijacking the thread , you jus get the best company around the globe meeting here, i wish i could pass a joint of this citrus deisel skunk weed.lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> ROFLMAO...!!!!!!
> 
> .. well, I subdivide the number pm's, by the number of times that I heard "OH FUCK!!!!"....
> 
> ...



Gypsy you are fucking hilarious bro, you cracked me up!!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

Corkys lookin good. Dont chop her too soon man wait for it.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 2, 2008)

DK, yeah, because of the heat in my tent, the humidity is almost non exsistent, because the heat from my lamp eats up everything moist in a matter of hours. Its all because i cant exhaust outside - i have to recirculate the air back into the same room my tent is in, and that sucks big time. Theres this thing on HTG.com that sprays the tent down every couple hours to keep shit humid, n i was thinkin about pickin that up, but it dont make sense to do that when i can just spray a fine mist all over the walls n cieling every couple hours, but i wasnt gonna do that until i knew that it would be safe to do...Either way, if i dont do it, then im fucked humidity wise, and i know its not a good thing, but i might not have a choice but to let them be and see if they adapt to dry hot air too, lol. There are a couple strains that thrive in that kind of conditions, but i doubt i have any of them.

N Raid, Yeah man, its a hydrohut knock off, you can get them in all kinds of sizes. Just make sure you get either a Secret Jardin or a Darkroom model tent, because they dont have that "offgassing" defect, causing plants to fuckin die on ya, lol. Thats what i think is goin on right now with my tent, which is why i have everything opened up hardcore. But i am gonna be peeling the vinyl tent material off of the frame, and making my own tent from panda film and velcro, which in all actuallity will work out better, because i can build everything to my own specs, like my own ventholes, and can make little holes for wiring n shit like that, and decide whats what, and still keep negative pressure in the tent when its closed. 



If anybody has any ideas on how i can raise up the humidity, im all ears man. Will just misting the tent down without actually spraying the plants themselves work??? i mean, i know itll raise the humidity, but from your experiences, do you think that itll fuck my plants up any worse than they already are??(not that theyre bad, i just think that its bad in my mind for how shits goin right now, with 3 plants yellowing, and 3 plants doin ok, and one in dro thats not moving or growing at all. Im gonna fuckin have a bonfire n throw that god damn tent vinyl in there. Im definitely keeping the frame up, but i actually might just line my closet walls in some panda film, along with the front right in front of my closet doors, n give the plants just a tad more breathing room, without having to move my lighting or ducting or anything. just slide the cover off, and leave a barebones frame all hooked up, and have the room around it sealed up all proper n neat.

I NEED SUGGESTIONS!!! Seriously, things arent getting worse at the moment, so im not gonna make a move. but the second i see a fuckin leaf even get so much as a pale kinda greenish color, im goin fuckin RAMBO on that fuckin vinyl of death. its day of reckoning is coming, n coming fast.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 2, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Corkys lookin good. Dont chop her too soon man wait for it.


I know bro, believe that ill be waiting until the EXACT day to chop that bitch down.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

um dude... not to make you feel like an idiot or anything haha but you do know they make humidifiers right?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

wy not get some duct hose make a hole in the tent in the bak on the , mid or top, go to walmart get a 12 "to 16" round lasko fan (they got a little power to them ){standing floor fan be best} set the fan on the floor or set it up mounted behind the tent , get the duct hose just inside the tent trailing to the fan , put twisty ties in the bak of the fan tying hose to bak of it, blowing air away from the tent . this will keep that air sucked out and draw new air and co2 into the tent and will cool it down substantially.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 2, 2008)

i have an active exhaust in the system, its hooked up to the carbon filter, and also cools off my lighting. its a pretty powerful blower too, i could probably use it to cool off another light if i needed to. But the reason that shit is so hot, is because i cant vent to anywhere outside the room without it being obvious to other tenants of my complex or anyone else for that matter. So the exhaust basically just blows all that hot air back into the room that the tent is in, and is sucked right back into the tent eventually. Im basically having to jerry rig the entirety of this grow until i move out because of heat issues. But like i said, the heat itself is not longer an issue, just the humidity. Since i transplanted into new bags (by the way Raider, those are 3 gallon bags which are plenty big for my grow, but they also have them in 5 gallon bags too. they rock seriously), im not gonna see any change in the plants for another day or so, n then ill know if its the tent thats fuckin shit up, cuz everything else is under control. 

Im using 1 tbsp of Dolemite Gardening lime for every gallon of soil i have, so the ph is stable, n im still just using ph'd water for the plants, with no nutes yet - probably not gonna start feeding them growbig/bigbloom for another week (fox farms feeding schedule calls for using both bloom and grow during veg). So i have between now and then to fuckin go all out hardcore to try and find out what the problem is, because i dont wanna make matters any worse by adding nutrients to themix and possibly burning them because of inadequate conditions everywhere else. Ill get shit under control, im sure. Its gotta be mostly the heat that was the problem before man, when i was growin in my little box on the top shelf, heat was never an issue, and the plants did just fine til i fucked them up on my own. The light has gotta be the issue cuz its so big with so little space. Im grabbin a dimmer knob in a couple days here for the fan so its not so damn loud, n maybe ill hook it up to my light too, and decrease the intensity to around the equivalent of a 400w bulb, n hopefully thatll make shit a little less intense too. Im jugglin a couple ideas around, somethings gonna work, i aint really worried about that, so much as figuring out EXACTLY what the damn problem is, lol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i can see your point ,have you thought about refilling water jugs at a one of those water dispensaries? i do and its amazing, its got minerals extremely healthy, i have never had a leaf yellow on me in years. i never ph it because its perfect water . it may be an inconvenience somewat but cuts down on lots of crap, i fill up 9 gallons aweek ,one blok away, .35 a gal. it makes your nutes respond the way you want them to using lesser amnts.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2008)

How about a window box. Get this, build a shadowbox/vent, maybe only like 2 inchs high, with a split down the middle, put it into the window right at the bottom. You can put the shades down, it will just look like the window is just a little open, which it will be. Hook said vent/shadowbox to an intake hose, up to your light, and then back down to the exhaust side(thats why the split down the middle of the vent). Use an inline filter if your worried about smell, but if the tubes are sealed, then all that will be exhausting is warm air. That will allow the light to get cooler air in, and get the hot air out. Should drop your temps alot, and your other fans will take care of the rest back into the bedroom. If you build the vent box right, you should be able to eliminate any fan noise with some baffles, and polyfill. 

It may or may not seem extreme, but I think it will do the trick, while still being removable, and stealth. What do you think man?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

yea you need to get that shit out of there , so you can get bigger buds.i used to have the same problem, i cut out a hole in my closet ceiling,set an oversize fan up there , and set it on the hole pointed it upward ,sucking air out of the room to the attic, it worked , 7 yrs later it still worx,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

i guess you didnt see my comment about buying a HUMIDIFIER lol raise the humidity 25% and drop the temps by 5...


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw it DK, that should definitely fix the humidity, I didn't realize that raising the humidity lowered the temp?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

that would work to, but hes got to get that air in the room out of there to some where else and bring fresh in which contains fresh supplies of co2 for bud growth.reused air stunts bud growth alot.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah man high humidity means more moisture in the air meaning cooler air meaning lower temps lol well it makes sense to me...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

thankfully the humidity is always 20% or less here.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2008)

Ya my window box idea solves that problem. He would be taking the "problem" air out, plants don't need 'fresh air' they need 'clean air'. If the heat is the problem then eliminate the problem. Adding co2 would be great, but ideally you don't want to have your exhaust sucking out the co2. If he eliminates the heat coming off the light, he will lower the total room temp. He could even vent part of the fresh air off of the intake, and into the tent for cooler fresh air.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought it was the other way around, it always seems alot hotter in the summer when it has high humidity. I don't know, sounds like something good to google.


----------



## 420kush (Nov 2, 2008)

did you grow your plant in the closet with flourecent lights the whole time?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

does it not matter if the humidity is that low?? i mean i know it wont help the temps but dont the plants dry out quicker and have to be watered more often and shit


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 2, 2008)

If he used the window box, you would also be able to add a humidifier, and co2 to the tent to increase the atmoshpere in there. You can put one exhaust fan with your current carbon filter that vents back into the room, the air venting will be filtered, and will be lower temp, so it won't be nearly the problem, and put that fan on a timer, so it only turns on like once an hour to pull in cooler fresh air for ten minutes, and turn back off. Just a thought, seemed like it should work.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

ive heard that before ,yea that sounds good,, ......i guess dk, i never really give it much thought on humidity. i water once a week.i let the container get near dry before i water, each time.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

well shit as long as youre still gettin killer crops who cares right? you seriously only water once a week?? how much for each plant? i water mine every day haha only use a gallon for 10 plants though...


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> ive heard that before ,yea that sounds good,, ......i guess dk, i never really give it much thought on humidity. i water once a week.i let the container get near dry before i water, each time.


good to hear. i water my 3 gal 5-6 days inbetween.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i water till it slightly drains, the bottom, the master roots are at the bottom, gotta saturate the whole medium.wen you do that you wont water but once a week , maybe longer, and i dont water again till it gets near dry. thats wat ed rosenthal says in his book and i think all cash croppers wil lagree. internodes stay real close , no stretching unless its a stretchy sativa.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i water till it slightly drains, the bottom, the master roots are at the bottom, gotta saturate the whole medium.wen you do that you wont water but once a week , maybe longer, and i dont water again till it gets near dry. thats wat ed rosenthal says in his book and i think all cash croppers wil lagree. internodes stay real close , no stretching unless its a stretchy sativa.


exactly what i have been doing. you got a link to that book? i think i remember it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah i have heard its better to let the plants dry out before watering again... but i dont give them that much a day and it still drains out the bottom.. i got a soil tester too and every morning the plants are down to like 3 outta 10...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

you know wat you need ,location and region may wat causes less or more water.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Check this shit out (pics at bottom)

So i woke up this mornin, and looked into my tent, and what do i see - but more fuckin stupid ass yellowing, meaning more problems for me tryin to figure out what the fuck is goin on in there. Ive tried everything and thought about what it could possibly be, and still no progress. so i did it this evening. I took off the fuckin vinyl to the tent.

I took it off without fuckin it up, just in case the tent wasnt the problem, and i replaced it with a temporary material until i figure out the real problem. I took a clear plastic dropcloth, and i cut it to fit around the tent. Like i said, its only temporary until i know its the tent for sure, in which case ill buy some panda film and do it up right. I know it has no reflective material really other than the actual walls in my closet which are useless right now because of the plastic, lol, but it doesnt seem to matter.

So i took everything apart, took the vinyl off, put on the plastic, put everything back in and back together, and leave it alone for a couple hours. I come back two hours later, and check shit out , and i think i see some improvement, but my eyes could be foolin me because i want this to be the solution to the damn problem so bad. So i leave again, and decide not to check on the babies for a few more hours.

I come back a total of 6 hours after i changed shit out, and what do i see? - EVERY SINGLE PLANT has had a mini growth spurt of a couple cms, and nothing is drooping anymore, they all look like they fuckin came out of a coma, and realized they were supposed to be growing. Now, i cant say that the tent is the problem for sure yet, but ill know within the next two days. It looks like the vinyl is shapin up to be the problem though, its safe to say that im like 90% sure its the tent man.

So just so im not flappin my gums, i took a pic of the most prominent change in the tent. This plant just looked fuckin horrible. was drooping, and half the plant was turning yellow. I changed the material, and she literally stood right the fuck up, and looks fuckin happy as hell now, despite the temps in the tent (which raised 2 degrees), they all look happy as fuck to be where they are, and i think i can honestly look forward to a nice healthy grow with minimal problems man. Im fuckin stoked 


So heres two pictures for you guys just to give you an idea of the change that happened in 6 fuckin hours man:

Before:






aaaaaaaand fuckin AFTER:







I mean seriously - can you fuckin believe it?? not that the plant is better, but that the company making these tents actually put those fuckin defective pieces of shit out on the market. I only spend 70 bucks on it so im not too salty about it, but im fuckin glad i took that shit off before it was too late man. Ill post some more pics in like 2-3 days when i know for sure without a doubt that the tent was the problem. if anything else arises, ill let you guys know

thanks for tunin in ,
-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 3, 2008)

Dude... you know plants move right...?!?!?

Mine are all perky like solar panels looking for energy...

by the end of the day they are standing straight like soldiers at attention... leaves almost 90* down...

By morning they are all up again...

look at this video...



[youtube]CqgWtnmCaAw[/youtube]​


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 3, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Dude... you know plants move right...?!?!?
> 
> Mine are all perky like solar panels looking for energy...
> 
> ...


thats pretty cool but super small though veg looked very good though!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I know they move man, but what im sayin is, THAT plant in particular has been lookin depressive for the last 4 days, droopin like that lookin like they wanna commit suicide. It would be hard to believe that the change in this girl isnt directly contributed to the change that was made with the tent material. Theres no way man - n like i said, ALL of the plants are showing improvements man, not just this one.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 3, 2008)

come on Gyps, you seriously think that its just me fuckin with everything too much thats killin the plants?? man, i keep away from them as much as possible, but its not like you can just sit there and let them continue to yellow, and wither up, n just hope that it gets better by leaving them alone - you gotta test shit constantly to make sure levels are all correct, and make sure that nothing your doing is wrong. Temperature isnt TOO out of control, so this drastic of a problem couldnt be caused by that, so its got to be some other outside factor thats effecting everything. n it aint ME, lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh Dude... I think you are doing great!!!!

I am happy they are doing well...

I don't think you are killing your plants at all...

Never though that...

You have come such a long ways... *we are all* proud of you Bro...!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 3, 2008)

***I would like to dedicate this song to my good fiend***
* K1Ng5p4d3...

**An International Farmer***

[youtube]QkVXdQ6sSLc[/youtube]​


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh Dude... I think you are doing great!!!!
> 
> I am happy they are doing well...
> 
> ...


ummm i dont think youre allowed to use "we" until youve asked the rest of us. personally im quite ashamed and think you need to quit growing and find something else to do. its just fucking embarasssing.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 3, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> ummm i dont think youre allowed to use "we" until youve asked the rest of us. personally im quite ashamed and think you need to quit growing and find something else to do. its just fucking embarasssing.


OK .. fine.. I am proud of him... 

It's been a long and bumpy road but here we are... progress has been made ...

Anybody else wanna join me so I can use we again????...lol...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

lol i kid i kid. to be honest when i first saw this journal i thought man look at this fool tryin to grow in a fuckin cardboard box in the top of his closet lol. and now look at this shit! i believe i was one of the first if not the first to comment was i not haha that whole fuckin first page i remember was filled balls to the wall with pics lol. keep it up man we be learnin new shit every single day...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 3, 2008)

cool man, very cool....lol...​


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking good man and I wouldn't sweet the tent man sounds like you found out in time. Shit man My room cost around $600 for the initial build and god only knows how much else has went into it; I don't even want to try and add it up.

Babys are looking good.

PS posting pics up in a few heres a sneak peak.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Werd man, lol. Believe me dude, I didnt even think my shit would grow when i first started this whole thing. I fuckin put 3 seeds into the same pot, and started shit up with nothin but one wall hang lamp with a 100w bulb in it. By the end of the first 3 weeks i was setting up my shelf. Fuckin even amazed myself with how quick i started to fuckin upgrade n get addicted to it man. So thanks guys, respect  Seriously i never thought in a million years that i would be gettin this far along with all of it, n i REALLY didnt think that itd become a hobby that ill be doin when im old n grey - even then ill still be willing to get taken away in handcuffs, get back out, n get right back to growin!!! 


Fuckin every single grower thats postin in here either has or had a bomb ass fuckin grow goin on, n its fuckin awesome to see all this talent in one community man. I mean, if this shit were to ever become legally marketable, or when they make the rest of the country like Cali is right now, half of the people on here would be either running a compassion joint, or growing for one, n thats fuckin real man. Yall keep up the good work, n ill keep leaching off of all your intelligence put together, i promise 

N thanks for the song Gyps btw, that was a great ending to a good day man. time to get my bedtime bubbler on, n im out guys. Til tomorrow ----- lets fuckin see what happens, LOL. u never know with my shit man, i could wake up tomorrow n the fuckin thingll be on fire..... It could happen man.


----------



## Inspectah (Nov 4, 2008)

Hell yea growing is awesome


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

dont forget about denver haha... yeah man for real everyone here got their shit down by now. i remember the first month or so i was all over the place responding to random threads everywhere now i pretty much just stick to the journals im subscribed to and everyone else that follows mine. lol i cant believe my activity was at 100% there for a while. i really do have no fucking life...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> lol i kid i kid. to be honest when i first saw this journal i thought man look at this fool tryin to grow in a fuckin cardboard box in the top of his closet lol. and now look at this shit! i believe i was one of the first if not the first to comment was i not haha that whole fuckin first page i remember was filled balls to the wall with pics lol. keep it up man we be learnin new shit every single day...


Thats the thing about growin it takes what is commonly called a green thumb, and you never know who has one.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Thats the thing about growin it takes what is commonly called a green thumb, and you never know who has one.


Does this qualify me for a Green Thumb Card..?...lol...



GypsyBush said:


> *So I figured this would be a good time for another comparison... lol...
> 
> The first picture was taken on 09/06/08...
> *
> ...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Does this qualify me for a Green Thumb Card..?...lol...


Dude I have attempted DWC a few times with ZERO success so I would have to say yes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Dude I have attempted DWC a few times with ZERO success so I would have to say yes.


Really?

What went wrong?

Oh and Thanks for the membership...lol....


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok you really need to stop posting all these pics cause you makin me want to throw out all my soil and go straight to hydro lol nice work...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks... DirtBag...lol....

I'm just playing with you man... I am sure if you could see your roots they would be just as impressive...

But I do appreciate the compliment...

Cheers...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Really?
> 
> What went wrong?
> 
> Oh and Thanks for the membership...lol....


I work alot and cant check in on them everyday, that's basically it. Hell I had a busy weekend and didnt even get to see the flowering girls all weekend. With my res on the veg side of the room though I can do my checks, balances, and H2O add without ever disrupting the flowering girls light cycle.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> I work alot and cant check in on them everyday...


I hear ya...

But you look like you are doing pretty ok...lol...

How do you like the 1000w? what were you running before?

You're doing ebb/flow now?

Oh, you mentioned res.... it may or not be an issue, but I really liked this when I saw it... it's in my sig now...lol...

cheers...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> But you look like you are doing pretty ok...lol...


Ya finally bought a real 3x4 tray



GypsyBush said:


> How do you like the 1000w? what were you running before?


LOVE the digital 1000w, previously have had 1000w 600w 430w and most recently 400w due to power limitations. I didn't clone one of my old mums to death this time and put her in to bud instead so I could see the difference that just the light makes and not the switch to hydro and the 1000w.



GypsyBush said:


> You're doing ebb/flow now?


Doing a hybrid ebb/flow + drip. Im in 4" cubes on top of three 6"x3"x36" slabs.

Have you checked out my grow?



GypsyBush said:


> Oh, you mentioned res.... it may or not be an issue, but I really liked this when I saw it... it's in my sig now...lol...


I looked that over but I have a big enough res 12-16gal that it takes about 3-4 days to get to critical levels, and I never go that long without checking the vitals. So it would be kinda excessive.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Have you checked out my grow?


I have subscribed and will be catching up soon..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

gypsy you hijackin this mans journal. to much posting on someone elses shit......say kingman,, it looks like your not letting the med.not dry out enuff.between waterings. some plants can take it some cant , ive got one thats easily overwaters. try letting dry out a bit longer between waterings,, its got the look of not enuff oxygen to the roots , gd luk bud.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks raiderman, I know i used to overwater my girls a little too much, n ive stopped doin that for the last couple waterings. I only water my plants every 2-3 days, or whenever their dry a few inches down in the pot. Thanks though 

N Gypsy aint hijackin my thread man, hes my boi - hes allowed to bullshit in here, dont worry man - i do appreciate that too though, lol.


Pickin up a humidifier(thanks DK) today for like 19 bucks. Its one of those that are used for offices or cars, n looks like itll work out just fine, so im tossin out thebucket o' water, n gonna do it right - just hope i can fit all my shit into the tent n still have room for the fuckin plants, lol.

ill give an update a little later n let u know how it works out.its like 10 inches round, so hopefully i can fit all of this and 8 plants into the tent, lol - glad im usin 3 gallon bags n not 5 right now, thats for fuckin sure. optimizing conditions in that fucker is tough man - i need a damn basement


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

sorry bud, i guess i ought to be minding my own business,lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> sorry bud, i guess i ought to be minding my own business,lol.


Oh Man... no worries... 

We all just hang out here a lot... and since my grow is soooooo far away, I usually bring my shit over here to share with the homies...

Don't worry, I am not about to move in t your thread...lol...

I just feel... at home here...lol....

Cheers Mate... good looking out...!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Raider, FUCK mindin your own business man, lol. This aint Hitlers thread dude, its mine. Feel free to bust out anything you wanna brag about on here - its not like everyone is hangin off of every update i give, we all just chill in here man. I post updates every few days, not every day, n what else are we gonna do in between?? Bring your pics on over man, i dont mind - i actually LOVE seein other peoples shit n how its comin along. N if you got somethin that you just wanna smear all over RIU cuz its the bomb, feel free to do it here bro. Just dont straight up turn it into your own grow journal, lol - sall i ask. But seriously, everyone has posted pics of their grows in here at one point or another man. CMOOOOOOOOOOOON WIDDIT!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

ok ,i'm bak ,i found a home at riu,lol. heres the g13 hp , budding small though but getting there. in the far right corner are three sensi hp .they just been transplanted and flowering, got three out of 10 fem.,pissed.only haf germed for 180.00, they are supposed to be making up for the lame ass seeds they sold me.we'll see in a couple days, i still aint gonna buy from them no more,lol.also ordered 2 -white russians and another pac of B.cheese seeds,allreg pacs.from seed boutique.i'll shoot you a fat ass blunt wen its ready.hell ive got all this orange bud and cant smoke yet, i'm on paper, i'll smoke thurday till january . no UA till feb. after thurs.lol... i built the tent out of poly. wrap.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> ok ,i'm bak ,i found a home at riu,lol. heres the g13 hp ...
> 
> i built the tent out of poly. wrap.
> 
> ...


Right on man...

That looks awesome...

Remind me how big your tent is? do you have a picture of the whole thing from the outside?

+rep man... keep it up...!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

damn raider those lookin nice but you sayin you only got 3 fems so far?? you got 2 packs of 10 didnt you? damn can i show off my shit here too lol gotta got take some new pics


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

i bought 2 pacs of the g13 hp. 11 out of 20 germed, ended up with 7 females, i wanted more plants, so wile thos seedlings were going i ordered a pac of HP seeds ,here in 10 days ,germed 6 out of 10 germed, got 3 females for 180.00. in all this project on g13 hp total cost 550.00. BS. they told me last week they are sending me new seeds because alot of ppl complained, old ass seeds. sensi sent them fresh ones and i was on the list , been 1 week today supposedly sent them, we'll see...
the tent Kingman is 6.5 ft wide , 6.5 ft long , 8ft tall, its framed with reg 1 inch pine . , the top part is is pinned to the top of the garage , the bak and the rite side arepinned to the wall, but not the left or the front are. i thought this out ahile. air exchange is plesent, heaters mounted , air conditioner mounted in the bak, the main vent hole is has 6" duct hose going through it leading up by the gas central unit , to capture burned CO2 that releases from it to get that extra boost this winter.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

damn so total you only got them 10 fems outta the 30 seeds thats some BS i hope you get your replacements man are they just sending you 1 new pack?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

wy is my page so fckin big damn , how did this happen............i dont know, attitude seeds been givin me an attitude,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol attitude you crazy page is so long cuz gypsy reposted your pics and made it 500 feet wide


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

this the second time i ordered from these guys and sent me 2 light systems for the price of one,lol.crazy, but i will take one to keep mothers and one to do clones. its got a switch for either bulb,i love it.. a 250 watt conversion light w/built in balast w/glass not air cooled but its jus 250, and come with bulbs each, i havent got the other one yet , but wen i called the hydroponics store yesterday wen my order was going to get here they said thurday, but the systems on bo. even on my receipt says light system on BO,haha,lo. crazy. now i do know they just smoke killer weed in cali.lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

fuck yeah we do haha ok i just couldnt help myself... northern lights and california indica on the right, 2 skywalker in the middle and 6 purple trainwreck to the left... finally gettin some signs of bud on NL and cali 2 weeks into flower... raider did you know cali indica is orange buds crossed with a hashplant? seems like your kind of thing...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

lookin great, big stalks on those plants, usually a sign its gonna have to support some weight. the way my OB did . good job dk .. yea the only reason your uses more water is because you said that its got those tiny holes aroud the pot .. i want to get some like that though. i water every 7 to 10 days . i water right before they wilt. wich is the best time for weed. well gotta go run my 2 miles ..bak in an hour .lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol youre a nut. yeah i learned from my first plant when the bitch just fell over once the buds started to fill in haha i got 3 different fans and my evap cooler now so these bitches better be strong as fuck. i totally didnt even think about the fact that im using net pots lol of course they drain way faster thats better tho isnt it? gets the roots more oxygen too


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

no doubt thats wy i said i'm gonna look into them. but the only thing is i go load my water jugs up to fill up at the drink water place. it would keep me busy,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh for sure but like youd have a problem with that? lol seems like even more of a reason...


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 4, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> OK .. fine.. I am proud of him...
> 
> It's been a long and bumpy road but here we are... progress has been made ...
> 
> Anybody else wanna join me so I can use we again????...lol...



I'll jump on the "we" with you gypsy, lol I know that was yesterday, but I havn't been on. King very glad to see all the progress you've made, I know I've told you that, and I'm sure most of us have so keep it up. DONT FUCKING DISAPPOINT US!!! lol, j/k

OK so Dk and Raiderman, I have a gift for you. You guys are both soil growers, and Dk your already using the net pots. Check out this link. I don't know if you guys have seen this yet, or if you know Natmoon, but she/he lol invented an air injection system for soil plants. It seems like a great idea, and I'm gonna try it for my next grow. I thought you guys might like to atleast check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/122372-airbasket-fimming-tech-pics-post1508851.html#post1508851 Seems like she gets huge yeilds from using this technique. This guy also used it and had massive yields. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90011-4x4-600w-scrog-3rd-wk.html 

Ok you guys have fun. Check ya later.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah man hes the reason i bought those haha i got the airstones and pumps and shit too but the airstones were barely giving out any air plus i didnt really feel like setting up all that tubing and shit so i just said fuck it. i just use the pump now to keep my water aerated and well i got 4 foot long airstones now lol i put one of them to use good thing i have a fish tank...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

i never have prob. with that , i got that part down cold. unfrequent waterings solve that ,i dont get in no big hurry to do nothin less i'm sure.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 5, 2008)

-=4:20=-guy said:


> dude i have attempted dwc a few times with zero success so i would have to say yes.


yea dwc is kinda difficult i am attempting it again i burnt my plants but i had back ups


----------



## grow space (Nov 5, 2008)

looking very nice man but i noticed some leaf burns-maybe your over fertilysing.
keep up the good work man


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah man hes the reason i bought those haha i got the airstones and pumps and shit too but the airstones were barely giving out any air plus i didnt really feel like setting up all that tubing and shit so i just said fuck it. i just use the pump now to keep my water aerated and well i got 4 foot long airstones now lol i put one of them to use good thing i have a fish tank...


Part of the problem with the airstones is maybe they were getting clogged. Natmoon uses just an air tube into a regular sponge. Once I get going, and get a journal up I guess I'll get to see how well it works for me.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

nah man i didnt even take the time to put the into the soil and shit. i took the pump out the box plugged it to one of the airstones and dropped it into my fish tank. only like the first inch of it bubbled lol all 4 same thing just shitty airstones i guess the air pump is very strong like 50gal tank pump...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Natmoon might have used the sponge, but NSW(NowStopWhining) used thenatmoon bucket, but he did it with the flexible bubble curtains. He made a spiral with it in the middle of the bucket, n then applied the soil around it. NSW got like fuckin 16 ounces offa one god damn plant man. He did a ScrOG grow, n if you looked at it from the top you would think that it was like a 4-5 plant grow man. fuckin sick ass shit. lemme see if i can find the link to post real quick.

N btw, DAMN - you guys really get goin when you get goin huh?? its funny as shit, im only doin my second grow, with a little progress so far, n this has gotta be one of the most active journals on rollitup. I love it, lol.

Lemme find the link man


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah, here that shit is man. This has gotta be some kinda fuckin record man. Dude shoulda sent this into hightimes , woulda turned out as a feature IMO....


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90011-4x4-600w-scrog-3rd-wk.html#post1055125


-- So everything is now officially under control guys. No more fuckin yellowing, and the plants are actually growing again, although a little stretched cuz i dont wanna put the light back down to 5 inches above the plants, cuz i thought that maybe that has a little to do with why they were yellowing in the 1st place, so ill take a little bit of stretching. theyll bush out once i top them, n when they get a little older theyll be able to handle a little more heat anyways.

Went back to the Tude last night, n ordered some WW seeds n some Red Diesel for the hellofit, maybe just a grow for shits n giggles up in my top box, i dunno yet. Maybe ill just do one seed of each strain, and make mothers to go with my bluecheese im gonna turn into a mother, so i can clone off some diesel n WW for the move. I think the Red Diesel is Barneys Farm, n i think the WW Seedsman seeds - yeh pretty sure seedsman cuz i remember wanting to find a WW strain that was indica dominant, plus from the pic there, it seemed like a really sugary plant, so i picked up a tenner of the diesel, 5 of the WW, got a free Durban Poison seed, a Free Northern Lights seed, and 5 more Powerskunk seeds free too. I now have a total of 15 powerskunk seeds, and like 20 Thai SuperSkunk seeds.

Maybe we should start a charity type deal on RIU for people that wanna grow quality nugs but cant afford to go grab premium seeds from banks, or are too paranoid to use their CC to pick up some. Im sure there are plenty of people in here that have fuckin TONS of free seeds n aint ever gona grow them shits..


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah no shit man poundage per plant unheard of unless you doin outdoors. its ridiculous thats why i wanted to try it... mine are lookin nice tho cant complain ill be stoked if i get an oz per haha just tossed 2 pwreck males and repotted 2 fems into 5gal...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> -- So everything is now officially under control guys. No more fuckin yellowing, and the plants are actually growing again, although a little stretched cuz i dont wanna put the light back down to 5 inches above the plants, cuz i thought that maybe that has a little to do with why they were yellowing in the 1st place, so ill take a little bit of stretching. theyll bush out once i top them, n when they get a little older theyll be able to handle a little more heat anyways..


why would the bottom leaves be turning yellow if the light was too close? that doesnt really make sense does it lol i wouldnt worry about that it probably had something to do with your watering...


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 5, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeah, here that shit is man. This has gotta be some kinda fuckin record man. Dude shoulda sent this into hightimes , woulda turned out as a feature IMO....
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90011-4x4-600w-scrog-3rd-wk.html#post1055125
> ...


 
good to hear you got everything under control ... except for buying new seeds every week


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2008)

Sup King got your PM, glad things are workin for ya. NSW is got 10.5 off one plant, and I think 3 off the other, I bet if you looked all the way back in this thread, that link has been in here at least 5-6 times lol. I know I've posted it several. Still 10.5 is fucking great. My goal is only 6 per plant, so I think its attainable.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

you guys are nuts lol i got 8 plants goin and be glad to get a HP


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know dk, I've only got a couple grows under my belt, maybe I'm shooting to high, but if I can accept less, then I don't see any reason not to shoot for a goal. It all comes down to the style of grow, and the enviroment you create. With a scrog if you give it a bit more veg time you are just working with bigger plants. I'm not expecting to get 6 oz off of 5 small plants, but rather 5 plants that cover a 4 x 8 area. Good light, and some veg time seems like it should be possible. I'm aure the airbaskets will also help temendously. If I can swing it, I want to get co2 as well even if it is just for flowering, I'm sure that will boost my yield. I suppose only time will tell. Maybe I'll have some disaster, and none of my plants will even grow, who knows. Hehe I can picture it now, money in genetics, equipment, and they all die 3 weeks into veg or worse yet 3 weeks into flower lol. That would suck. But enough negative thinking, and back to the positve, 6 oz each lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

lol yeah man sounds like you know what youre doin. my first attempt consisted of 1 shit plant that wouldnt flower, 3 scorched to death with 1000w and then 1 that i got 17grams off of flowering 4 weeks shitty CFLs/4 weeks 400w HPS. so if i can get an oz per plant my second time around ill be stoked. didnt use any nutes last time either. nor the co2 pucks i picked up this time. seriously i could care less as long as i get enough to last 8 weeks until next harvest and maybe pick up a few hundo $$$ yall just too greedy lol jkjk...


----------



## Monkey298 (Nov 6, 2008)

HAHAHA 
fool i swear we have the same exact everything
bagseed plants
cfl grow
FOLGERS COFFEE AS A CONTAINER LOL its the only thing i had hahaha its a bitch to get out though when transplanting, im actually hoping that my bud tastes like medium roast hahaha MEDIUM ROAST PERFECT FOR WAKE AND BAKE =D
we're both also training our plants... although... your doing some weird shit
im doing lst
and training my plants to grow around the inside circle of my plant
your doing some crazy stress to your plant as well i bet they grow slow as fuck
YOU PUT THEM INTO A FLOWERING 12/12 AND THEM PUT THEM BACK INTO VEGETATIVE
OMG
OMG
OMG
OMG
OMG YOUR CRAZY!!!!!!
this is going to diminish your final harvest ten fold... tsk tsk tsk....
also
NO NUTRIENTS????
SERIOUSLY????
FOR REAL???
AND THEY GOT THAT FAR??
crazy
crazy
crazy


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

Monkey298 said:


> YOU PUT THEM INTO A FLOWERING 12/12 AND THEM PUT THEM BACK INTO VEGETATIVE
> OMG
> OMG
> OMG
> ...


are you serious lol how do we delete this post dude obv has no idea what hes talking about. go read a book man...


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 6, 2008)

Monkey298 said:


> HAHAHA
> fool i swear we have the same exact everything
> bagseed plants
> cfl grow
> ...



how many pages of this thread did you actually read ?1 ... 2 ?
im pretty sure he just put the veg plants in the flowering room(with the HID) and then moved em back before the light went off ...
still keeping them on their veg cycle ... and leaveing the other ones flowering


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol who is this monkey guy, pops in out of no where, and is talkin like a champ? Like weedman said dude you gotta read the whole thread to know whats goin on. Ya its 69 pages long, but if you wanna makes sense of whats up you have to. 

And 
who
posts
a
comment 
like 
this
was 
your
finger
enter
happy
or something.
Its ok man you can write in full sentances we can all read pretty good, at least above a kindergarden level. lol Not tryin to be a dick, just stateing the obvious.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok sorry about the double post, but I just realized that he doesn't even tell us who he is directing the comment towards. Who is "fool" is it King, cus he used nutes? Is it directed at DK, about the post above that?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

i have no idea nor do i give a flying fuck. diarrhea of the mouth at its worst


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i have no idea nor do i give a flying fuck. diarrhea of the mouth at its worst


very much, he'll go away tho


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

we can only hope... such wise words for having 10 posts. what an asshole. speaking of which, i looked at your profile last night mane, e-thuggin hahaha i was crackin up who do these people think they are


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> we can only hope... such wise words for having 10 posts. what an asshole. speaking of which, i looked at your profile last night mane, e-thuggin hahaha i was crackin up who do these people think they are


idk he was gonna come all the way from boston to Atlanta, i told him by all means come.
he said I called him a snitch? idk wtf his prob was but i was willing to meet him


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

lol im sure. i love people that try and act hard online. get that shit all the time playin poker. its like you serious gunna come find me cuz of a bad beat i just gave you lol stop acting like a hardass when youre like 14 and not even allowed to be here


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

ha lol, people are like that. like i give a fuck. don't talk shit unless you live within reach.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

exactly. talk shit to my face is one thing, but online come on? like anyone would say any of that shit in a live card game without gettin their clock cleaned. election night was the worst man so many fuckin bigots it was disgusting


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 6, 2008)

hey k1ng ... this ones for u bro


----------



## AsbestosToast (Nov 6, 2008)

> Maybe we should start a charity type deal on RIU for people that wanna grow quality nugs but cant afford to go grab premium seeds from banks, or are too paranoid to use their CC to pick up some. Im sure there are plenty of people in here that have fuckin TONS of free seeds n aint ever gona grow them shits.


Hey man, I'll have my grow up by next week, I'd be more than happy to take some seeds off your hands.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL, lord knows i got the spare freebies to do some shit like that -- but i DO wanna have somethin set up to where we can network in places OTHER than in the public, and also be able to know the people that were trading/donating seeds with, before they get sent out. Its a great idea IMO, but i think that theres alotta factors that need to be accounted for before anyone starts to do some shit like that. Over in grasscity forums, they had an Ebay typa thing goin on in the forums - basically people putting all of their unused seeds up for auction at REDICULOUSLY cheapened prices, so that anyone who couldnt afford to pay premium prices could afford to pick up some premium action at a bagseed price -- from everything that i read over there, it looked like an awesome ass idea, but i guess it got shut down due to somebody gettin in trouble over the whole thing though. But stick around for a while, n im sure something can be worked out though...

N Weedman, That fuckin Bush is SICK bro, cant wait to see that fucker in a few more weeks. Truly a beautiful thing. N that looks like a coffeecan there that the plants bein grown in......

N Monkey, whoever you are dude, i already have a fuck-buddy, so i really am sorry to disappoint. N i had them im 12/12 for like a day when i took them n put them back into vegetative - i did it because i topped one more time n needed a little time before i wanted them to flower. N if i didnt fuck my plants up on my own they would have yielded alot more than what i got right now. The LST method i was using worked better than anything else i coulda thought up as far as keeping my plants under a foot too, so reguardless of how "alike" you think our grows might have been, You can stop acting like were in the movie Bring It On, and fuckin quit with the OMGs n act like a god damn man. Go read the FAH-Qs before you post anymore man. Congratulations, your the first person in RIU to be un-invited from my thread man. ill mail you a trophy.

N DK, i got 8 plants total now too man, n im hopin for 3/4 - lb from the harvest. Where did you get those C02 pucks??? i think i might need a few of them shits cuz of the heat still being a minor problem in my grow. It would help the plants stop growin so slowly for sure. Hit me back n lemme know, cuz ill be pickin them shits up as soon as you tell me where man


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> You can stop acting like were in the movie Bring It On, and fuckin quit with the OMGs n act like a god damn man. Go read the FAH-Qs before you post anymore man. Congratulations, your the first person in RIU to be un-invited from my thread man. ill mail you a trophy.
> 
> N DK, i got 8 plants total now too man, n im hopin for 3/4 - lb from the harvest. Where did you get those C02 pucks??? i think i might need a few of them shits cuz of the heat still being a minor problem in my grow. It would help the plants stop growin so slowly for sure. Hit me back n lemme know, cuz ill be pickin them shits up as soon as you tell me where man


LOL hahaha too funny. but yeah, anywho, i got them on eBay man. was trying to give you a link but i cant find them now?! i guess the only person selling them isnt anymore, ill see if i can find the seller i bought them from. i got 15 for $30 which is apparantly a pretty good deal they retail for over $50. they also sell 50 packs which are like $100 and something i guess will save you in the long run... just google search for "excellofizz" you should find plenty of other places to get them online. and 3/4p off 8 plants huh? someone has high hopes


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 7, 2008)

"N Weedman, That fuckin Bush is SICK bro, cant wait to see that fucker in a few more weeks. Truly a beautiful thing. N that looks like a coffeecan there that the plants bein grown in......




"

thanks man , i finally have a plant to be prowd of  , and its a HD 5 gallon bucket that its in .... im wishing for 3zs dry .... am i crazy ?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice bush, 420weedman. Looks like a real nice plant. I just read your journal, not sure what you'll get off her, but with her tied down like that I'm sure it wil be more

Ok so I just payed $100 for a 1/2 of some low grade mids, I'm kinda depressed. My town is so damn dry right now, this litterly has been the only option that has come my way in about a week. After my buddy had gone and gotten it for me, I didn't feel like tellin him no I don't want this its kinda brown. He spent his money to get it for me.

It pisses me off cus had I known, and had my gf and I not wanted to smoke, I should have just baught my seeds. I guess its better than nothing to smoke, but still its not better then seeds....


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks man !
at least i can get good mids for that price but is dry here too... hadnt had any down town georga brown in a long long time thankfully ... but yea its usually better than nothin ! , de stem and seed it .. and pack up some fat bongs ... that usually works 

if there is seeds .. plant a few


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 7, 2008)

DK, yeh ill look that shit up man, my babies could use a lil c02 boost for sure, theyre growin pretty slow right now cuz of the heat. I just ordered a window fan to suck all the hot air outta the room, so that should help things out without givin away what im doin hopefully. 

N 3/4 lb is hopin too high for 8 plants?? i mean, the strain descriptions say 300-400g/m2 right?? thats pretty fuckin high yield IMO, so why not shoot for the expected specs of the strain?? every strain im growin is 300-500 g/m2, so why not shoot for 3/4-1 lb ? u never know man, u never know....

N TC -- dude, dont sweat the drought. I know it sucks now, but just keep buyin the dirt, n smokin it for now man. Youll get past it man. Once its harvest time, youll be singin a different tune - well get you straightened out man, youll see 

N Weedman -- i dont think 3 z's is TOO rediculous to ask for, but you need to expect a lower yield so your not disappointed if you dont get what you want out of it. Aim for like a Z n a half, that way anything over that is nothin but pure surprise, and your all the more pleased with yourself, lol. Me personally, for this grow im doin now, i EXPECT like a 1/2 lb. a Z from each plant aint too much to ask for, so anything i get off of them extra is just icing on the cake man. 

I topped all my plants today cuz they all have like 4-5 nodes, so it was time to do the damn thing nice n early so the branches have time to swell up n get nice n bulky to hold some big nugs, But i also have 2 plants that i just started from seed, which im gonna be leaving completely natural. I wanna see what a Northern Soul n a Blue Cheese look like with one GIANT cola . The reason i planted 2 more from seed is because one of the plants i had in dro just wasnt doin anything growth wise, and was getting root rotted. The roots werent developing, and were all slimy and dark dark brown. No matter how many times i changed the rez, or added h202, they just kept getting worse, so i put her out of her misery. COULDNT HELP IT GYPSY MAN - SORRY BRO >.<

So, ill do some more pics in a couple days, when i have some serious progress to report. I think im gonna let them veg until the 29th, n then ill throw them into Flower. Give them a solid 5 n a half weeks of veg time, n hopefully theyll be a nice foot or close to it before i start makin them push out beautiful, resinous, sticky icky ickyness, lol. Man, flowering cant come soon enough - seems like yesterday i was germing them all. 


OOOOOOO btw, lol, i decided what im gonna do motherwise. Im gonna take a clipping from one of the healthier blue cheeses right before flower, and im gonna grow her out in my upper box, into a mother. Then, im gona take one of my Red Diesel seeds, n grow her out into a mother too. I might take a cutting from one of my Northern Souls, or my Whiteberry, but i dont know yet. The BC n RD for sure though. N i aint gonna kill them before the move neither - i got a nice huge rubbermaid tub im gonna throw them into for the moving process. Fuck killing beautiful motherplants man. Im gonna keep them bitches around for YEARS, lol.


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 7, 2008)

hey waddup hit me up i have something to ask you!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 7, 2008)

i cant hit u up, u only have one post. Whats up??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 8, 2008)

wow, no posts today, lol??? how unusual...

Well, my topping went off without a hitch. The growth is improving now that temps have stabalized since the wether is now fuckin FREEZING outside, i can keep shit at a level 80 degrees inside. The fuckin downside to this is, i fuckin started my new seedlings in growbags like a fuckin idiot, and they didnt ever break surface. I checked out the soil, and it was freezing cold. Did a little more diggin around (GENTLY), and found the seeds, with the taproots still the same size that they were when i planted them 3 days ago. So i dont know if theyre dead or not, but i DO know that i put them into starter pots, and threw my HPS bulb in there so shit could warm up a little bit for a day or two, and hopefully jumpstart the seeds back up, and make them sprout. If they DONT sprout, then im just gonna replace them with RD n WW seeds come wednesday when i get them shits, so im not stressin, but it woulda been nice to have these go off like i hoped they would.

I would actually be kinda excited to plant a Red Diesel seed during this grow man - ive been wantin to grow Diesel since i did my first read up about the strain, n the RED diesel just looks fuckin sick, lol, so planting one, and not topping her just sounds fuckin awesome to me. This one dude has a post in General Growing, showin off his diesel 8 weeks into flower - no topping, no nothin. Just FF nutes n soil, and some TLC, n that shit looks fuckin OFF THE HOOK fuckin crazy good. So i was thinkin that if these seeds fuckin die on me (which i really hope they DONT, but if they do i wont cry, lol), then One Red Diesel, n One White Widow (Legends Collection) would be a suitable replacement for sure. Untopped, UnFimmed,No LST, No Nothin. Just gonna let them veg for 2-3 weeks with the rest of the crop, and then let them bitches go straight into flower with everyone else. Of Course i know theyll be alot smaller, with a deminished yield because of the short veggie time, but then again, maybe theyll still turn out fuckin sick man. 

Has anyone had any experience with vegging for only a couple weeks and then flowering for the full 8-10 weeks?? results?? would appreciate anyones feedback here. I know that its not THE BEST idea in the world to do it like that, but ive commited to an 8 plant grow, and if i cant get my other BlueCheese n Northern Soul seeds to sprout per my original plan, then i NEED to replace them. Of course i could always go with the same genetics im doin now, but i wanna do as much variety as i can. All of my other seeds are all sealed up in breeders packs (except for my freebies), and the only reason i bought the Red diesel seeds was because i was tired as fuck late as fuck one night, and i just said fuck it n did it on an impulse. So basically i can grow them at my own discretion - theyrenot meant for a certain grow, or anything like that, so im openin them bitches up as soon as i get um, lol. So yeah, id rather have 6 different varieties growin in my tent(2-BC,1-NS,2-TL,1-WB,1-WW,1-RD), as opposed to 4 (3-BC,2-NS,2-TL,1-WB). No matter what 8 plants fits perfect into the tent, so 8 it is. Call me stubborn, i call me diligent 

Ill do an update within the next couple days here for sure, but i MIGHT wait til wednesday to do one up proper with pics n everything, just in case these seeds dont take n i have to germ me some Diesel action. Ill keep yall in the loop for sure.

-K1


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 8, 2008)

I think they will sprout given a little warmth, as long as the taproot is intact you should be good.

Anyway as far as the 2 week veg goes I don't recommend it on smaller strains. I tried it with Purple Kush (100% Indican rated at 2-3 ft grown indoors) and was very disappointed. Check this pic of the total harvest off of 12 plants under 400w =( I didnt even weigh it.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 9, 2008)

If I run something that is gonna stay small on it own, then unless time is a big variable, I don't see a point in cutting short the veg time, cus it will lower yields. In my mind, atleast a month of veg should give you a pretty hearty plant. But if I run something sativa dominant, I will prolly only veg for 2-3 weeks(depending on how they are doing), since they will grow, and stretch so much during the first couple weeks of flowering, to try to keep them a controllable size.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 9, 2008)

thats pretty much what im sayin. ill be planting a WW seed n a RD seed, n the WW is sativa dominant. So basically ill be able to plant on tuesday, which will be middle of week 3 of vegging for the other ladies. So maybe ill let the RD n WW go for 3 weeks - i duno. I DO know that one of the seeds fucked out on me. I checked to make sure the taproot wasnt all fucked up on my Northern Soul seed, and when i checked it out, the taproot looked like it had shrunk, and curled up. When i went to pick up the seed gENTLY with a pair of sterilized tweezers, i barely squeezed the seed n white puss lookin shit came out. i guess the plant embryo must have liquified or some shit, lol. Fuckin hate rotten seeds man - n its all my fuckin fault cuz i didnt start her out in a starter pot, so the soil didnt get hot enough for the seed to grow. The other one is lookin strong though. even though the root hasnt grown any more yet, the BlueCheese taproot is about an inch long, and strong - its not all flimsy, its thick n lookin like its gonna be able to pull through. Well see though. I hope i dont have to start the RD during this grow, only because theres not enough veg time for that. But the WW is definitely getting planted. 3 weeks of veg time for a sativa will be good man, lol - dont say discouraging words here, be POSITIVE damnit!! - no but seriously, will it?? i dont know shit about sativas, lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 9, 2008)

i mean, i guess if i needed to i could throw the two girls up top to veg out for another 2 weeks or somethin so that they would have to play catch up. Flower time is relatively short for both strains - ww being lik 7-9 weeks n the rD is 8-10, n i really dont mind harvesting the RD a week or two later than the rest of the ladies if it means like almost doubling my harvest. So fuck it, lol. Im goin for it man. Even with a fuckin nice proper setup in still growin ghetto for christs sake....i cant win, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 9, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo......I DID IT. I finally finished checking over all of my buds on Corky. I looked at a leaf from every inch of each bud, just to be sure that it was the same all over. The results were relatively consistant, with the trichomes being 25% amber, 75% cloudy. So about an hour ago i chopped down Corky, and finished my first grow  So fuckin stoked man, this shit has been a long time comin, thats for damn sure, lol. 

So i gave her a quick once over, clippin each bud one by one, and lightly manicuring each nug before i put them up to hang dry overnight, maybe two.I got pics uploading right now, so ill put them bitches right up as soon as theyre done loading. FUCK MAN, lol, i cant believe that shes done. i had an emotional attachment to the plant man, we learned so much about each other, n then......I just had to kill her. So, i guess ill take comfort in knowing that ill be smokin on her for the next 2-3 weeks, lol. 

Her end wet weight was 1.25-1.3 oz . , so im assuming itll be about .75 oz, maybe a little more, we shall see.

I just wanna give you all a big ass fuckin THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

from the bottom of my big stoner fuckin heart guys. Because of all of you here, ive been through my 1st grow - ive killed a plant, ive seen one turn male, and ive kept one going strong until the finish - all in the same grow. I couldnt be happier with the results for this one, and i know now that the next one is only gonna get better, and so forth n so on. Seriously, if i could take half my bag n roll it up into a fatty fuckin party blunt, i would, n id pass it to every single one of you guys. you all rock, n one more time, just thank you all.

ill put pics up here in just a couple minutes, as soon as i get them uploaded onto my pc ill let you see my bagseed


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 9, 2008)

like i said, its just a rough manicure, im gonna be doin the final job METICULOUSLY as soon as im done hang drying them, right before i put them into jars.

Now, lemme get this right. I hang dry them until the stem snaps but doesnt break right off - then to paper bags for a day or two to "sweat" the buds a little bit - n then off to the jars for no less than two weeks, to make sure that shit is properly cured, and stanky, right??

They smell like pungent freshly cut grass right now - WAY stronger than Dlylah smelled when i had to chop her down. So im assuming that the pot smell will come in about a week or so of curing, correct??

Either way, i dont give a fuck man, the high is seriously good. Gotta say the best mids ive ever smoked. its no dank, thats for sure, but i gotta say that i grew some eXCEPTIONAL middies.......i am satisfied. 

So lemme know what you guys think, n get back to me, i would appreciate any feedback on shit i shoulda done or coulda done differently, i really do still need all the advice i can get, what with the grow i got goin on right now just now becoming a reality, and the plants are coming along nicely, so ill need you guys to stick around for another one, if your up for it 

thanks again guys,

-K1.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm diggin the harvest


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 9, 2008)

cmon up to OH mane, maybe well match up a couple bro


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 9, 2008)

looks like some nice buds .. how long was the flowering exactly ?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 9, 2008)

like fuckin almost 12 weeks, lol. i started my 1st grow at the end of july ffs. She was in flower for almost a whole month before she even showed sex man, she definitely took a looooooooong ass time to fuckin finish. Why, does she look like she wasn't done or somethin??

Has that ever happened before?? trichomes looking like shits ready, but the actual plant itself just flat out not ready to be chopped??? I know theyre some small buds, but its actually more than what i thought would come out of the deal. Do you think i did somethin wrong or what ??


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

k1ng5p4d3 said:


>


can i have some lol
looks sativa was it ?

Very good though bro i commend u 
+rep


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks man - n nope, was some good indica middies. n yeah, i dont know what was up with that grow as a whole, i mean i called her corky for a reason, lol. she was growin all retarded n slow, n the same went for her while she was flowering. Bud production didnt exactly seem like this plants number one priority. So to even get what i got out of her made me happy man. I know that i didnt harvest her TOO TOO early, because of how the trichomes were lookin, so i dont feel bad about that, but them fuckin buds just looked like they coulda filled out ALOT better than what they did.

O well, the whole point of a first grow is to get the hang of shit, and learn from your mistakes. Well i learned from a SHITLOAD of mistakes, lol thats for sure. so im for the wiser with this new grow, and more attentive to what im doing and what im feeding my babies. Things will definitely turn out ALOT better than what they did with corky this time around, so im happy with that shit - at least i got some good smoke for the next couple weeks .

So, as per the advice of youz guys, i think im gonna only plant my WW seeds, since theyre 75% sativa dominant. With them i can actually veg for 3 weeks and still have the plant turn out to be a nice producer -- am i reading your posts correctly here?? if im wrong, lemme know, but from what ive read here, and in other threads, The majority of the stretching that a sativa will do when you only veg for a few weeks, is during flowering, in which case shell get a nice couple feet tall, n produce nuggets just like my other plants would -- right??

N should i top her aswell, or maybe just leave her to produce herself one big cola?? i topped the rest of the plants, but i DO kinda wanna leave one plant untopped, kinda like a showpiece plant, yaknow what i mean??


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

Lol sweet dude 
yea you gotta have one natural cannabis plant to look at they are wicked topped plants are not that nice to look at to me lol i think i may need to top my nine in the res i can just tell they are gonna be huge


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 10, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> like fuckin almost 12 weeks, lol. i started my 1st grow at the end of july ffs. She was in flower for almost a whole month before she even showed sex man, she definitely took a looooooooong ass time to fuckin finish. Why, does she look like she wasn't done or somethin??
> 
> Has that ever happened before?? trichomes looking like shits ready, but the actual plant itself just flat out not ready to be chopped??? I know theyre some small buds, but its actually more than what i thought would come out of the deal. Do you think i did somethin wrong or what ??


i dont know for sure, but i read FDD's opinion on reading trichs ...he doesnt
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/111444-anyne-ever-smoked-overripe-buds.html

i would think the hairs would have been more red, but wtf do i know i've never harvested.. and 12 weeks seems like a really long time to not be done ... maybe its just the way that strain looks ?
either way buds look nice, good job + rep


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I know dude, n i kinda got frustrated when i read that shit, cuz i asked him how he judges ripeness and i dont think he answered in time. I just used the trich method, and harvested man. N like i said, dont get me wrong, its some GOOD ASS HERB, but i think it couldabeen a little more potent. Its a WIN for the books as far as my grows go, but i just feel like i cut a corner or somethin man. Its almost depressive. Its still an oz, but its still depressive, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 10, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I know dude, n i kinda got frustrated when i read that shit, cuz i asked him how he judges ripeness and i dont think he answered in time. I just used the trich method, and harvested man. N like i said, dont get me wrong, its some GOOD ASS HERB, but i think it couldabeen a little more potent. Its a WIN for the books as far as my grows go, but i just feel like i cut a corner or somethin man. Its almost depressive. Its still an oz, but its still depressive, lol.



i wouldnt worry about it now. sure looks like its very tasty!
the only thing i can do is when i harvest ... i will cut some goin by the trichs ...and then leave the plant to go longer .. and harvest again ... and post my smoke test results


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 10, 2008)

yeh, i did the whole chop a nug early to see if shes done test, but i guess this means that just cuz i think shes stony dont mean that shes done, lol. This time around im not gonna look at those fuckin trichs until my brain tells me that the fuckin bitch looks done man. im growin PREMIUM strains this time around, so i really dont think its worth the risk. All i know is the flowering time for each strain is different by a week about (the earliest flower time on my strains is 7 - 10 weeks, the latest is 9-11) , so im gonna have to go around and just do the fuckin pepsi challenge with each n every one of them. Not like it wont be a good time doin it though 


Im gonna get this fuckin grow right no matter what man - as it stands right now i dont have a greenthumb anymore - its slightly yellowing with a touch of nuteburn, lol. I need to give my thumb some cal/mag for the soul, and fuckin do the damn thing right this time around. No 5 transplants, No repeated nute burn(ive already burned a twilight once, and i aint doin it again damnit), No more fuckups man. If a problem arises, i have a couple complete growbooks online, plus a few that i ordered here, that are specifically used to identify cannabis plant problems and cures, and ill be on top of that shit like gravy on top of mashed potatoes 

Youll all see what im capable of come January man. Cant wait to be able to prove my damn skills this time around. I mean, i know i did a good job with Corky, but she couldaturned out 100x better than what she did, that much i know. So all i ask is that you n all the other guys just follow this one, just like the last one, n try to keep me on my toes so i dont just fuckin get sloppy with the grow this time around. If anybody sees me doin anything fuckin stupid, please lemme know, i promise i wont get offended if you call me a fuckin idiot, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 10, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> i mean, i guess if i needed to i could throw the two girls up top to veg out for another 2 weeks or somethin so that they would have to play catch up. Flower time is relatively short for both strains - ww being lik 7-9 weeks n the rD is 8-10, n i really dont mind harvesting the RD a week or two later than the rest of the ladies if it means like almost doubling my harvest. So fuck it, lol. Im goin for it man. Even with a fuckin nice proper setup in still growin ghetto for christs sake....i cant win, lol.



Well first off I'd like to say congrats bro. The first one under your belt, and the second one finally settling in for you, thats sweet man.

Secondly, I think that if you put the ww, and RD in now, and give them 3 weeks veg and flower all your plants at the same time, you might be pretty happy. From what I've seen if you don't keep a sativa small, they will get huge when you flower them. Maybe give it 3 weeks from when it gets its first full set of leaves. Obviously you can see how it looks, and give it more time if you need to, but like I said, they seem to get huge in flower. Thats one reason I'm happy that I'm gonna do a scrog, since I might be running sativa doiminant strain(s) I can veg it a little shorter, and still fill my screen once it begins to stretch during flower.

Ok so I just read the last page of the thread, and I hadn't before I wrote the rest of this. Dude don't be depressed, My first grow was under a bathroom sink, with 24" florotuubes. I got like 1/4 off 3 plants dry. It was lame, and it had seeds in it since I left a male in there to long. The first grow is just that a first grow, there is alot to learn...............
For everyones record, my first grow was only about 6 months after I first smoked, and I had no access to the internet at that point........Mine was low yield, and had seeds, but it was at least as good as the bag seed it came from. Yours was ok yeild, and is seedless. YOur already off to a great start.

Personally I'm looking forward to watchin the good genetics grow!! man


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 10, 2008)

OH and love the new avatar man, whats the wife think of it? Lol or is that her....? 

I kid, I kid!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet!!! 

Now time to enjoy the fruits of the labor.

Tried to +rep but I got to spred it around.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its all good fellas. Thanks for the words of encouragement, but ive moved on from bein pissed at myself for choppin early, to bein pissed at my son, lol. I took him into the growroom today cuz he wanned to check shit out with me, n i thought why not? hes a big boy, n one day when hes much older i wanna show him how to do all this, may as well give him a little preview, lol. So i take him in there, and I turn around so i can set up my station for watering my plants real quick, and i turn back around, and hes sitting overtop of my twilight plant, fuckin smackin it as hard as he can, basically smashing the damn thing flat, lol. I ran over there n gave him a quick whack on the butt(lol), n had my wifey take him away - As soon as he was outta the room i ran up to the little fucker, tried to fluff her back up as best as i could, and put the fan on her. I mean, i know that shes not gonna die, in fact, i think that thanks to my son shes gonna get even stronger from this little incident. But yeah man, i shoulda took a pic or somethin cuz the whole damn plant was thin as a slice of paper the way it looked man, lol. Just FLAT.

FUCKIN A man, its just one more stupid thing after another man, one rookie mistake after another. Not like its the end of the world though - i was REALLY pissed for about 10 minutes, n then i just sat back, n calmed down, n realized what he ACTUALLY did, was bend the stems, not break them. n THAT is the best case scenario for me - cuz he coulda done ALOT worse man. Now that the stems are all bent up, in a couple days the whole plant will perk back up again, and be stronger than before. So all is well. Ill take some pics today. 

Seeds got to the ISC sorting center in NY, so they sould either be here today, or tomorrow for sure, but hopefully today man. Ill let you guys know what i decide to do, wether its gonna be either two WW plants or one RD n one WW. Man, im anxious to plant a Red Diesel plant seriously. Those fuckin nuggets just look mean as fuck


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 11, 2008)

DUDE !


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 11, 2008)

Man King you are always havin this kinda shit happen lol. At least it didn't seem to break them too bad. How old is your kid? I'm guessing young for him to do something like that. Lol as long as they recover you can say that they were SUPERcropped!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

man hes fuckin 2 years old, lol. whenever he sees the plants he just keeps saying PRETTY PRETTY PRETTY n tries to break into the growroom, lol, so i thought that id take him in today to look. 

N he didnt actually "break" anything at all man, just bent shit up a lot - which is why im relieved. I mean, im still pissed a little bit, but im relieved, that 1: the plant will bounce back no doubt, and 2: it was a Twilight plant. - If anything woulda happened to my Northern Soul or WhiteBerry plants, i woulda been fuckin HEATED man. 

So anyways, im uploading pics right now of my nuggets after 2 days of drying and the beginning of curing, and all of the hairs have oranged up, and the nugs just look WAY WAY tastier than they did when it was all white hairs. Ill let you guys check it out in just a second


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 11, 2008)

mmmmmmm nuggs


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Nov 11, 2008)

so your cardboard grow worked eh spade? good shit homie


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

So heres some pics of the nugs after a couple days of drying and paper baggin it. I just put them into jars today, so this is what they look like now -- lookin MUCH tastier, and im sure theyll get a little darker too in the curing process. So without further ado, heres a couple pics for youz guys 

































that was only a few nugs from the harvest, cuz i already put half of them into a jar, and i didnt wanna take them back out, so i remembered real quick to pop some shots off for you guys before i put the other half into jars. Hope you enjoyed!!

Also, im gonna do some pics in just a second of my current grow, and since the last time you guys saw the plants, weve had alot of progress. Ive topped each soil plant at least once, some of them i topped twice as of today, so Check it out. Im not using photobucket anymore, so sorry no more huge pics on the screen, just click on the thumbs.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, heres some pics of the progress of the current K1Ng5p4d3 and his technicolored strain grow, lol....Ill be doin a FULL update in my other journal, but ill keep posting pics of my progress into this one no matter what. So here we go - n once again, sorry about the thumbnails, i need to do some cleaning in my photobucket before i can post up some new HUGE pics up here without you havin to click on it - so forgive me if you develop RSI from having to click an extra couple times cuzz me >.<

*edit* - fuck that thumbnail shit man, i cant arrange the pics how i wanna put them up for you guys like i usually do for my updates, so sorry if it takes an extra ten minutes for the pictures to load up onto my botophucket. */edit*

Ok, here we go:

Middle of 3rd week of growth - only 6 plants right now cuz the hydro plant died and i decided to just not risk it with the other plant iw as gonna put into dro. So all organic soil grow works for me man - ill give dro another shot when i have clones or if i wanna do from seed, but ill probably do clones halfway through this one. I AM however, going to be either planting 2 WW seeds that ill be gettin in the mail tomorrow morning, OR do one WW and one RD seed, like ive been talkin about in the past couple posts. Ill PROBABLY do the WW seeds, just because the fact that the sativas can be flowered only 2-3 weeks into veg, and still turn out to be 2-3 feet tall, with a respectable yield (im pretty sure - correct me if im wrong please, lol). So im thinkin that might be the way to go, and ill just have to grin n bare it no matter how bad i wanna grow some diesel action 

Twilight #1 -- topped once and growing nicely...This is actually the one that was mistaken by my son as a playtoy, and was smashed repeatedly until almost flat, lol. Since it happened(around 7am), it has made a full recovery, and im sure itll just keep lookin better and better with time. When i first saw it this mornin, i almost cried man. It just looked all limp n BRIGHT green, like it was dying. All i did was flex the stems back the other way, and put a fan on her on Medium. She perked up within an hour, and just kept gettin better n better.







N a foliage shot:







BlueCheese #1:













N White Berry seems to be responding to being topped fuckin awesomely man:













Twilight #2:













Blue Cheese #2:













And Northern Soul baby :














--- Lookin nice n comin along just fine. They would be ALOT bigger, but like i said, i topped them, and its all goin according to my evil plan BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA....lol.

Hope you guys enjoy lookin at them as much as i do growin them man, i fuckin love this shit!!

-K1.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 11, 2008)

I know i'm jumping in here, but I'm too lazy to read 74 pages. 

Did you get all of that with just yoy original setup? Or what did you use? I'm an outdoor grower thinkin of going inside for the winter, and am thinkin of using cardboard. Would you reccomend?

sorry for the high-jack...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

O n btw, any burn or discoloration you might see in the leaves is a result of the fuckin TENT that fucked the plants up n turned um all yellow. I ended up movin the light too close to them while they were seedlings, because n got a little bit of burn on them, but no big deal here. Theyve all made a full recovery, and i havent had a problem with nute burn or heat burn or any burn or yellowing since i took the fuckin Tent of Doom off of the god damn frame. Im happy as shit that i did that man, was the smartest move ive made yet


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I know i'm jumping in here, but I'm too lazy to read 74 pages.
> 
> Did you get all of that with just yoy original setup? Or what did you use? I'm an outdoor grower thinkin of going inside for the winter, and am thinkin of using cardboard. Would you reccomend?
> 
> sorry for the high-jack...


LOL ,nope dude, i started out with the top shelf of my closet, using a cardboard box as a front wall for the whole thing. It worked out really well though, it was lightproofed, and i set up the lighting really well too, using like ten bulbs altogether, along with a 4' lighting fixture with growbulbs in there too. It worked really well, and i still have everything set up up there so i can put more plants in there if i need or want to (like mothers or somethin like that).


As far as going indoor from doin outdoor grows, i highly recommend it, lol. You obviously know the benefits of being able to grow year round, otherwise you wouldnt be thinkin about it. As far as the setup i have goin on right NOW goes, it was SOOOOOOOOO worth it man. I pieced together everything i have right now on Ebay and HTG supply. I cant remember how much everything cost, but you can find some REALLY good deals on ebay man, no matter what anyone says to the contrary. All i know is that including the money i spent for my first packs of seeds, i probably spent like 700 bucks on the whole setup n seeds. Since then ive probably blown like another grand on seeds, just to stockpile good genetics for a rainy day, but thats for another post. I have a 600w HPS/MH setup with a digi ballast, and i bought a 2x4x5 growtent which is fuckin perfect size for my closet. The tent ended up being malfunctional, so i would be careful with the tent i choose (get either a DarkRoom or a Secret Jardin. Those are safe brands to buy without worrying about killing your plants). I have a growbright Jr Carbon Filter, and a Vortex knock off blower (6", 480 cfm i think). The fan pulls air from the Carbon filter, and blows air into my CoolTube, and then out the Exhaust ducting. I have 2 80 cfm little canlike fans for air intake, and i also have a Honeywell 40" tower fan with built in ionizer and remote, for extra breeze, and also to ionize the air in case shit gets too smelly, even with the Carbon Filter in place.

Ill be re sealing my tent up with Panda Film, along with some other reflective shit to put on the inside, i cant remember what its called, but HTG has it, and it looks like the shit you put on car windshields to deflect the sun. Totally worth blowin the extra cash on. 

All in all man, the setup was relatively easy to piece together, and i gotta say that now that im off n running with this grow, that everything was worth every penny man. Itll all payoff in 2 months man - cant wait. Hope you get your stuff all set up too bro, holler back at me whenever you do, or if you need any help finding somethin along the way, just message me n ill get back to ya


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 11, 2008)

looking good. when do you top them? i was thinking of topping. would it be good with ak47, white russian, ersb?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 11, 2008)

those babys are looking good man keep up the good work.

PS I borrowed a good camera so Im posting some High Res Pics =)


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

good lookin out 420 man, cant wait to checkkum out 


N Da Kine, 

You can top your plants at any time really after they grow like 4 nodes - thats when i started topping. I went down just one node n topped there. N then when the two growths that sprouted up in place of the topped main stem grew out, i topped both of those too just today . So now instead of 2 tops, ill have 4. Im not gonna overdo it like i did with my last grow, 4 tops is enough for sure. Im gonna do the same thing to my other blue cheese, n possibly my twilights too, but im not gonna top my Northern N Whiteberry a 2nd time. Well, i might, who the fuck knows man, lol. All i know is that my new plants aint gonna get topped even once for sure. 

Now all i have to do is figure out the fastest way to make my new girls blow up in time to flower with the rest of them. I know that i cant expect for them to be the same size as the others are, but I can still expect a decent harvest from them if i do this right. I was thinking about doing hydro, but i got no experience even thinkin about starting a hydro grow from seed. Fuck it, im sure ill figure somethin out man.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

O n as far as the certain strains go, and wether topping would be a good thing for them, your gonna get varied responses all across the board with that Q. Some people prefer not to top anything at all, cuz they want that big, single honkin cola. But then theres shitloads of people who want more buds in their yield (n there will also be alot of varied answers as to wether or not people think that topping increases yield, but i think it would. I dont have any experience growing a single cola plant to back that up though, so my opinion is worth nothin, lol), so they top their plants as much as they can. Some people top 3, 4, n even 5 times man. I guess some people have even topped up to 8 times per plant, and have had good results. Basically topping is for anybody that wants to do it. If your strains are good yielders, than by all means man, go for the grande


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 11, 2008)

man looking great! the topping turned out great!!! + rep!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks Dankman, i appreciate the props 

-Now check this shit out, lol. If this aint fuckin fate, i dont know what is man. Member a couple posts up when i was bitchin about only havin a couple weeks to veg my seeds out before i had to throw them into flower?? well my seeds came today, n check out the description for my WW seeds man:

White Widow is known for its resin coated buds, knock out stone and a lower yeild than average. Seedsman has developed this strain over the last 7 years and has succeeded to increase it to a medium yielding strain without losing its tremendous character. The plants can be put on 12/12 hrs after two weeks and they will stay short .


- Now THATS fuckin sayin somethin to me right there. I was gonna germ both RD and WW, but when i saw that, i put the Barneys Farm Breeders Pack away, n busted out Two Seedsman Seeds White Widow seeds, n am germin them shits right now man. If that shit goes the way they say itll go, then ill still be right on schedule with my grow - i wont have to lengthen veg time at all (i was gonna veg these plants for 6 weeks anyways), and the WW will stay around the same height as everything else will. Ima keep these bitches untopped too -- im sure one GIANT WW cola is a sight to behold man. Itll be cool as fuck holdin just one giant fuckin nug of some frosty ass widow in my hands. 

N now im back to hopin for at least an oz per plant. If i can get over an oz from Corky, with all the shit i put her through, then expecting an oz per plant for all these premium strains aint too much to ask for. ESPECIALLY with the 600 watter goin for the whole grow -- i got that oz out of Corky using nothin but CFLs, except for the last 3 weeks where i was using the MH bulb - but still CFLs for the majority of the grow. 600 watts from start to finish should garuntee me good yields as long as i keep the other conditions optimal here man. Im all anxious now, lol - wantin to throw in the HPS bulb n get this thing goin -- cant wait to see some lil frosty tops forming on these bitches man. I feel like a kid in a candy store now


----------



## AsbestosToast (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn King, gonna be good times for you! I'm interested to see how the smaller WW's do. Post some pics!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 12, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> thanks Dankman, i appreciate the props
> 
> -Now check this shit out, lol. If this aint fuckin fate, i dont know what is man. Member a couple posts up when i was bitchin about only havin a couple weeks to veg my seeds out before i had to throw them into flower?? well my seeds came today, n check out the description for my WW seeds man:
> 
> ...


sounds like a fuckin plan! cant wait to see pics ill be checking in often


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 12, 2008)

no doubt man. Check back in like a week. Give them time to germ and sprout up. I figure ill start flowering 2 weeks from the first set of true leaves my WW plants get. Theyll probably take a week to get to that point, so i figure 3 weeks total until i throw my whole tent into flowering.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

Fimmed? I still dont get it even if i go to the grow faq i need like a true visual looking good though im wild about indicas!!! But purple,pink and blue ones melt my heart


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 12, 2008)

lol, it took me a while to understand that shit too man, but i guess its like this:

U know all those new growth tufts, where all the new leaves and branches grow out of?? well, i guess what fimming is, is just cutting that whole tuft off, leaving just a tiny bit on the branch so it can regenerate. Apparently it works just like topping, two growths will come out in its place. Some people prefer to do this instead of topping, N i dont really know why if it does the same thing, lol. I would think that doin BOTH would be the most beneficial -- Topping the plant twice, so you have 4 main colas, n then fimming each main top once, so it turns into 8 main budsites. This is all contingient upon me being correct about what fimming is, but if i am, THAT sounds like a pretty fuckin good idea, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 12, 2008)

Well King you are correct about the process. Its the outcome thats differant. With topping you will get 2 new growth points from where you cut. With fimming, it is typical to get multiple growth points. I believe you can get up to or qpwards of 7 new growths from one FIM cut. FIM just stands for FUCK I MISSED, a guy was trying to top his plant and I guess didn't cut the whole top off. Then when he got many tops to replace it, he thought shit that was a good idea. Fimming is what I'm gonna tr to do get as many tops to fill my screens as possible.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> cant wait to see some lil frosty tops forming on these bitches man. I feel like a kid in a candy store now


Frosty Tops Yumm


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

damn 420 just damn.

was good K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank You Thundercat for that little morsel of information *cue inspirational "we learned something today" music* 


n 420 you lil sumbeech, i love seein shit like that man, thanks for brightenin up my mornin  . Always nice to see some great progress goin on man, especially in the mornin when im inspectin all my own shit - nice to know someone else is having new growth goin on too, lol.


Lemme ask, Just how much does topping effect Height? The reason im askin is because i dont wanna have another runt plant like Corky. i wanna have some plants that are fuckin 3-4 ft tall when theyre done, and just look like some beasts. But does topping effect the height of the plant HARDCORE, or will the topped branches still grow like the main stem would have, if you give it enough time?? Ive already topped my BC#1 twice, and all the other ones are getting a little stay of execution, until they grow out a couple more nodes-- n then im toppin the shit out of them, lol. But yeah, like i said, it wont effect the overall height of the plants TOO TOO bad, will it??


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 13, 2008)

hey king ... if you want to get that plant 3-4 ft tall quickly
dont cut it... from what im seeing with mine it has slowed the verticle growth from the top HARDCORE, but all of my side braches grow faster .. this is what i wanted


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

well i didnt top any of mine this time around. i figured i got 6 feet of height to work with and only 3 feet wide so i just let them grow straight up and the two biggest ones are over 4 feet now... the last plant i had was topped like 4 times and it was only like 3 feet, that one vegged a lot longer too...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 13, 2008)

well, im kinda thinkin that 3 feet tall aint too shabby heightwise. Im vegging for 6 weeks altogether like i said before, so if i can get 3 feet of height and a shitload of bushiness to each plant, im happy as fuck. Any taller than that n i think i would have room issues with the plants to be honest. Besides, my last grow the plants were 9-11 inches tall man, 3 feet is a nice big ole step up in the game for me  ill be plenty happy with that shit. Ive topped bluecheesey #1 twice, n all the rest of them just the once, so ill probably top the rest of them one more time , n then leave them all with 4 main colas. Last time around i think i topped like 3-4 times, so havin some bigger nuggets on my branches will be fun to see.


N Wuddup mane man, i missed your post earlier bro, sorry about that shit, lol. Nothins up with me man, just finally got everything goin the way that i need it to -- no more tweeking shit out, no more fixing or adjusting to be done. Just feed n watch it grow. Im in the pocket now man, i can sit back drink a fuckin heini n relaxxxxx


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> n 420 you lil sumbeech, i love seein shit like that man, thanks for brightenin up my mornin  .


 NP glad I could help.



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Lemme ask, Just how much does topping effect Height? The reason im askin is because i dont wanna have another runt plant like Corky. i wanna have some plants that are fuckin 3-4 ft tall when theyre done, and just look like some beasts. But does topping effect the height of the plant HARDCORE, or will the topped branches still grow like the main stem would have, if you give it enough time?? Ive already topped my BC#1 twice, and all the other ones are getting a little stay of execution, until they grow out a couple more nodes-- n then im toppin the shit out of them, lol. But yeah, like i said, it wont effect the overall height of the plants TOO TOO bad, will it??


OK this topic is one of the ones that is very variable so let me just give you a little bit of my wisdom. 

First thing to remember is there are a few things that if changed will change the overall process - Light, Nutrients, Strain.

Second to remember is the FIRST time you grow in YOUR environment you really have NO idea how any given plant going to turn out, so roll with it and see how it goes making notes along the way as to things that can be improved. I am on gen 6 with my PK but this is also my FIRST batch with 1000W, Hydro, Topping, and Scrog so when I started them I had no Idea what the outcome would be. Without taking up a page lets just say my notes have been taken and changes are in order.

Third keep trying new things. This ones almost a given but here me out. The second time even if better wont be the best. It took me 5 generations before I had a set way to grow these PK in soil, and now guess what its all to the wind now. So I start learning again.

So onto the green question.
So heres the problem with toooo many tops. I had never bothered toping with my previous grows due to lack of need but every once in a while I would get the rouge second branch and just let it go. With this set I toped only once but with 6 or 7 nodes per plant and if you check my tray pics out you can see the delima it creates. The Delima; is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to make all the nodes grow at the same rate.


Shit gotta go That should be enough for 20 questions so lets here them.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 14, 2008)

lol, i hear what your sayin, and i know its gonna take several times around before i can be like "your not gonna find this shit anywhere else in the city" and have it be true, lol. So i know finetuning is in order, and great minds think alike, i keep a written grow journal n write in that bitch either every other day, or if shits slow, every week depending on the changes going on in the grow.

As far as plant height and topping go, I topped each plant twice, and like i said, am leaving the WW alone. Not just for the one cola, but more like a control part to my experiment. As for the branches not growing uniformly, i expect that, cuz my last grow was NOTHING even close to uniform, lol, so basically if the bottom branches arent growin at the same rate as the tops, theyre gonna get clipped. I figure by a month into flower im gonna have so much green in there that light aint gonna be able to penetrate too far down the stems, so the branches that arent producing are gonna get chopped, unless they have a decent lil nug on them, then ill just let it grow n use it for a tester nug 

I think that twice topped for each plant, wether its an indica dom or sativa plant, will give me a nice medium when it comes to height. Rather than having a 4-5 foot tall plant that i cant manage because of the space, a 3 ft plant would fit nicely, depending on how bushy they get, lol, remember im only growin in a 2x4x5 space here with 8 plants, lol. I hope my plants dont outgrow my tent man, that would fuck me up on a serious level, n i never thought about that shit til right now. I guess thats why i have the upper growbox, if i needed to i could just tie some branches down n shorten it by a foot, n throw her up there to finish up if need be. 

do you guys think ill be ok with the space alotted?? i mean even without the growbox up top, do you think ill be ok spacewise here?? i know its gonna be cramped, cuz its cramped right now with the fan n the humidifier n all the growbags in there, but it does fit, with a little bit of breathing room - do you think ill run in to some problems, or is it something that MINIMAL pruning could take care of easily? From your own experiences as to how the plants grow out ( i guess average out all your grows and how the plants react), do you think ill be good? or should i just say fuck the frames parameters, and just line the whole closet with panda film n mylar?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mylar n Panda film came just now via ups. Gonna set that shit up n have some pics by sometime tomorrow to show the difference in reflection. Kinda fuckin amazing that without proper reflection a 600w MH light isnt hot enough to even make my soil warm. Hopefully the Mylar will disperse the light evenly n its as good as what everyone says it is. 


Is it also true that Mylar prevents an infra red scope from being able to detect the heat coming off of your growroom???


----------



## lacrossebh (Nov 14, 2008)

Mylar is the best MAte! My babes give today my first buds for smoking in olly 3 moths....fron seeds!
With fucking Aluminion fuck...3 moths just veg!!!
Take care Mate


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 15, 2008)

lacrossebh said:


> Mylar is the best MAte! My babes give today my first buds for smoking in olly 3 moths....fron seeds!
> With fucking Aluminion fuck...3 moths just veg!!!
> Take care Mate


Wtf did you just say?


----------



## lacrossebh (Nov 15, 2008)

Kodank Moment said:


> Wtf did you just say?


Take look my journals mate!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114154-2-time-but-now-white.html

And the WTF...TAke more easy fucking Hell!!!

Take care


----------



## lacrossebh (Nov 15, 2008)

Just my smal bud 5g!!! 6 weeks flowers!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 15, 2008)

you chopped your plant after 6 weeks of flowering?? you coulda went WAY longer with your flowering and ended up with a much bigger branch fulla nugs bro. On the other hand, to each their own, and they do look like some nice buds man.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 15, 2008)

nah looks like thats a sample .... way bigger than i would take tho ...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok. Sorry it took so long, but i was caught up doin somethin real quick.

So heres some pics once again, for your viewing pleasure 

Well start with BlueCheese #1 as usual.

Shes doin awesome man. I topped her twice, and shes seriously just fuckin lookin awesome. Her topped branches are just now shooting up, and you really cant see them peekin out of the canopy yet, but shes still lookin like a beast even with her top half chopped off, lol.













N heres Blue Cheese #2. Shes doin awesome too, just a little smaller than her sister. Once again, its because the light wasnt getting evenly distributed around the room because i was only using clear plastic tarp as a temporary cover for the tent, and since i left my closet doors open to keep temps optimal, the light just went everywhere but where it was supposed to go. I just kept smackin myself in the head, wonderin why the growth rate was the same as it was when i was growin CFLs. The answer is because i was only using about 20% of the light that was actually coming off of the fuckin MH bulb, lol.












Next up, my two Twilights. Basically they just look different from the others man. Just different in general. Im wondering how theyre gonna end up still, cuz of that whole thing about Attitude sayin that theyre fine to grow indoors and Dutch passion sayin that theyre strictly an outdoor plant. Theyre still coming along nicely, but all the growth is small - all the leaves are small, no super large branches or fan leaves, just bunched up tons of smaller growth.

TL #1













TL #2













And now, for my main bitch, my Northern Soul. It looks like her n BC#1 are competing for the most attention here. Shes lush, lookin amazing, and just like the rest, has been topped twice, so once the tops catch up to the rest of the plant, i should have plants that are almost a foot tall  i cant fuckin wait to see this one get nugged out

Northern Soul:














White Berry is lookin NOICE too, lol. Shes growing steady and strong. Some of her branches are a nice hue of purple. Topped her twice too, and shes lookin just perfect in my book, except for that yellowing at the very bottom that all my plants have because of the damn tent. What i want for this one, is for the nugs to have a purple tint to them, n then just be completely sugarcoated with trichomes, to where it looks bright white, with a hint of purple in it - kinda like the pic on the Tude webbie lol.

WB:















N now heres a shot of my two WW babies. Theyre just now breakin ground, so bear with them for a day or two and theyll come right along. WW#1 sprouted, split her milk leaves, and is already working on her first set of true leaves. WW#2 is still all curled up, trying to stand up straight and split her milk leaves, but im a patient man (for the most part!!) i can wait a couple days for them to develop before i throw them into the mix 

WW













N heres just a couple quick shots of what the tent looks like now without the front on it, and what the plants look like chillin under the sun 




















--- And there we have it. Another update that i hope you guys enjoy checkin out as much as i did putting it up. This shit is fuckin awesome. like i said, the time just flies by seriously sooooooo fuckin fast man. It seemed like i just planted everything a day ago, n now im almost ready to flower, lol. O, n i know my mylar isnt smooth, its as smooth as i could get it for now, n besides, its still 100000 times better than aluminum foil, lol.

Thanks for checkin me out, as usual guys

-K1.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 15, 2008)

man you got a very nice collection going  ... time to order some new seeds yet ?


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 15, 2008)

hijack !
check out my new bong


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 15, 2008)

Shits looking good man.

I had a whole thing typed up and closed my browser and lost it all so Ill have to redo it.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2008)

lookin very good King. Those girls are coming along nicely. They are really getting good and bushy, gotta love the MH bulb. I know you want your Norther soul to turn purple and all, but this early on, it might be more likely to be a phosphate def. Just a thought. not tryin to be a buzz kill,lol. Personally I think they all look great.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

On the topic of Height and space. Im not gonna go as long this time so hopefully I still get the info across.

There are two senarios.

1. Lots of nodes = Short Dense Canopy
In this scenario you have lots of top colas and they block the light from the lower plant resulting in only the tops of the nodes producing short thick buds. Since only the tops will produce they are vegged just long enough to not have a foot of stem when they finish.

2. Few nodes = Tall Dense Nodes
This type of scenario is best for high power lights in large areas, nodes are spread far enough apart to not interfere with each others lighting, and left to veg for longer. Since the length of the stem is exposed to direct light the buds will be long and thick.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok guys, I finally got things going with my grow. I'll be putting everything together over the next couple days, and germing my seeds either tomorrow, or monday. Check it out, let me know what you think.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 16, 2008)

looking good K. did you top your plants and if so when?


----------



## AmpB53 (Nov 16, 2008)

nice shit bro


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 16, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> On the topic of Height and space. Im not gonna go as long this time so hopefully I still get the info across.
> 
> There are two senarios.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my babies are just starting to shoot up now and recover from the topping, so it looks like im gonna have a shitload of nodes, lol. Its ok though, if the canopy is too thick to where i cant get light down to the other lower budsites, then ill just tie some branches off to the side and let some shine on down to the bottom of the stems. least i think thatll be what happens, lol.



Thundercat said:


> lookin very good King. Those girls are coming along nicely. They are really getting good and bushy, gotta love the MH bulb. I know you want your Norther soul to turn purple and all, but this early on, it might be more likely to be a phosphate def. Just a thought. not tryin to be a buzz kill,lol. Personally I think they all look great.


I can honestly say that i dont think its a phos deficiency bro - the stems have been purple since the plant sprouted. There arent any signs of deficiency at all in any of the plants - the little bits here and there that either look burnt or yellowish are from when the tent was killing the plants. Since i changed everything out man, its been smooth sailing. My nutrient regimen is right on point too, nothin is deficient - i got a soil npk tester n everything is either adequate or just on the fringe of ample. And if it DOES turn out to be a phos def (which would shock the shit outta me) i got some Roots Organics HP formula Bat Guano (pure phos.) thatll clear that shit right up. But im pretty sure its just the genetics man - i really hope i got lucky  



Da Kine 420 said:


> looking good K. did you top your plants and if so when?


I topped all of my plants twice. I did the first topping about a week n a half ago, n the second time i did around 4 days ago. It takes a few days for the topped branches to recover and come back, but when they do it just makes them more purdy  So now i got 6 plants that have 4 main tops each, and when the WW are ready im still not toppin them bitches,lol. I want at least a couple humongo colas in this batch man. Ive always wanned to have a couple showcase nuggets to take pics of n just have for my own record books man. I mean, ive seen prettier nuggets on this website than ive seen in hightimes guys -- i dont get why some of us dont send in submissions to get that shit published.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 16, 2008)

420weedman said:


> man you got a very nice collection going  ... time to order some new seeds yet ?


 
Actually,lol, in a week im gonna try to find some of that pineapple express, n some matanuska tundra - i didnt know it was the original Alaskan Thunderfuck, lol. But that pineapple is somethin i wanna have in my collection just to be able to say im growin the shit one day. N as always, i love taking suggestions as to what people wanna see get grown. N while i cant promise that itll be soon that i grow them, i CAN promise that ill order the seeds, n take a snapshot of the breeders pack when i get it 

N what is this, like a running joke now cuz K1 is a fuckin shop-a-holic when it comes to good genetics?? what am i, a clown put here for your amusement?? am i funny to you??


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 16, 2008)

haha good luck findin that pineapple express man. this is the only place ive actually seen it but looks like some bullshit to me Pineapple Express - $295.00 : Cannabis, Culture Shopping and Marijuana Seed Site. ive seen other shit like pineapple punch and evil pineapple, but sounds nothing compared to the PE, if you can find the real thing that is...


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 16, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Actually,lol, in a week im gonna try to find some of that pineapple express, n some matanuska tundra - i didnt know it was the original Alaskan Thunderfuck, lol. But that pineapple is somethin i wanna have in my collection just to be able to say im growin the shit one day. N as always, i love taking suggestions as to what people wanna see get grown. N while i cant promise that itll be soon that i grow them, i CAN promise that ill order the seeds, n take a snapshot of the breeders pack when i get it
> 
> N what is this, like a running joke now cuz K1 is a fuckin shop-a-holic when it comes to good genetics?? what am i, a clown put here for your amusement?? am i funny to you??


 
lol, yes ?
its all good man
do you have more genetics than your lady has shoes/clothes ?

rofl on that pinapple link ...
*$295.00*

"This legendary pot is now finally for sale a rare weed strain based on old genetics yes it smells like gods vagina it has pineapple and hawaiian in its genetic profile as well as some ultrasecret really old genetics.Very cerebral in effect. Flowering time 6 to 7 weeks if you add a couple days to this beauty you will be impressed. Outside early september"

fuckn expensive ..... but i always wondered what gods vagina smells like ....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 16, 2008)

thats one of my favorite movies ever man, lol. N the Pineapple express strain is REAL, its just called something else. Its in the new hightimes issue from last month. Its pineapple somethin or other, but its other name is Pineapple express, and it was named that before the movie came out. That $290 dollar shit aint flyin with me man, lol, id sooner fuckin get a strain of just some fuckin Pineapple haze n call it express before i shell out THAT kinda cash on just one strain bro.

N YES, i have more strains than my girl has shoes at the moment, lol, wat of it ?!?!

I cant fuckin help it man. Its the coolest thing in the world, bein able to order up strains that nobody has ever seen in your area, grow it out, n just straight up become that guy who can get all the bud that YOU cant, lol. Even if i dont grow the majority of the shit i have out for a year or two, just knowing i have them should anything ever go wrong and i need to start over again, i feel good knowing i wont be stuck with seeds from some ditchweed  -- Maybe ill make an order next week totally dedicated to YOU guys -- so think of maybe 3 strains that you guys wanna see me pick up, n ill pick them up next week n even bump them up in the order that im gonna grow them in, so the seeds that you all suggested will get grown before i do shit like the Purps, The Black, ChemDog, Sensi Star, or The Church. Cuz those are all next in my line of shit im growin. So make some suggestions guys. I need some rare exotics to make mothers out of when i move out


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 16, 2008)

damn how much bank you tryin to spend here lol. i got more than enough seeds for now but if i ever save up some $$ i want to grow something like Stargazer (Sensi Star x Warlock x AK-47) or Super Star which is a back cross of sensi star x sensi star. so yeah, those are my two suggestions haha


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol you are a shop-a-holic bro, but its great! I hope you didn't take the post about the phos def personally, just tossing the possability in the air, I hope it isn't too. 

You do have one heck of a line up. I'm not gonna suggest a specific strain, but have you looked at the stuff from Mendala seeds. They are supposed to be some really primo gentics. They have both indica and sativa strains, and from what I read(awhile ago in Hightimes) they have gotten alot of their genetics from landrace strains, which gives them very strong genes, and unique qualities. I think there have won several awards in the short time they have been a public business. If you get a chance to check out the article in Hightimes, it was a good read.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Yeah, my babies are just starting to shoot up now and recover from the topping, so it looks like im gonna have a shitload of nodes, lol. Its ok though, if the canopy is too thick to where i cant get light down to the other lower budsites, then ill just tie some branches off to the side and let some shine on down to the bottom of the stems. least i think thatll be what happens, lol.


=) sorry nope, you get to pick one or the other. If you think that you allerady have enough nodes to cover your entire space then you arnt going to want to veg very much longer. If you think you will be able to space them out then let them get as tall as your light can be effective.

Which brings me to my next point. No matter how spaced out the nodes are artifical lighting is only effictive for a matter of feet form the bulb.


100 watt lights: 1.5FT x 1.5FT growing area or .75FT form bulb
150/175 watt lights: 2FT x 2FT growing area or 1FT from bulb
250 watt lights: 3FT x 3FT growing area or 1.5FT from bulb
400 watt lights: 5FT x 5FT growing area or 2.5FT from bulb
600 watt lights: 6FT x 6FT growing area or 3FT from bulb
1000 watt lights: 8FT x 8FT growing areaor 4 FT from bulb
This is why the SCROG and Stadium methods have become so popular, because all the colas intercept the light at the soonest point posible across the entire grow area.




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Maybe ill make an order next week totally dedicated to YOU guys -- so think of maybe 3 strains that you guys wanna see me pick up, n ill pick them up next week n even bump them up in the order that im gonna grow them in, so the seeds that you all suggested will get grown before i do shit like the Purps, The Black, ChemDog, Sensi Star, or The Church. Cuz those are all next in my line of shit im growin. So make some suggestions guys. I need some rare exotics to make mothers out of when i move out


=) Im ready with my three.

*Dutch Passion - Skywalker*


*Soma Seeds - Lavender*


*Dutch Passion - Blueberry*


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, Im with you on that one there. I already have Skywalker though, so your 1/3 of my order request is done  --although maybe ill get some blueberry action, so i can grow it out, but also so i can have original blueberry in my repetwar for breeding purposes. I wanna do my own custom version of BlueWidow, or Northern Blue -- OR cross up my red diesel with some BB n make it some BlueDiesel  now THAT would be fuckin danky man. Theres so many possibilites there its rediculous. My thing though, is that ALL of my seeds right now are feminized. Im thinkin that my next couple orders are gonna be regular seeds, so i can get some males out of the deal, and be able to make a totally original strain (even though i know nothing about stabalizing the phenotypes n alla that shit, im sure itll still grow out nice).

As for the ScrOGging though, i cant really do a ScrOG right now with the way that shit is being set up. I HAVE TO veg my indies for another 2 weeks, because if i dont then my WW will be WAY too immature to flower man. I wanna have some sick single colas comin from the tops of those bitches, lol. They just broke ground yesterday, n their already workin on their second set of true leaves. Fuckin Sativas are pretty cool so far, lol. As far as all the rest of the plants go, which are all indica, theyre getting nice n fat thick fuckin stems to them, and lookin like beasts that i SHOULD by all rights be flowering as of this coming wednesday, but waiting two weeks shouldnt be a problem. N i have no intentions whatsoever on keeping the light any further than 5-6 inches away from the plant tops, and as far as overall height of the plants go, i really dont think theyll be getting any taller than 3.5'-4' at most. Thatll leave me with about 9 inches of space to the top of the tent, lol, i know thats pushin it, but still, i think that ill have plenty of light disbursement to get light to the bottoms of the plants man. my tent is 2x4x5, and im growin 8 plants in there. 

Now when i was talkin about tying down thebranches, i didnt mean LST style, i just mean tying them slightly so they bend to the side a little ass bit, so light can penetrate the center of the plant. I actually tied a couple of the biggest branches on each plant to the sides today just to make sure all the underdeveloped growth under the canopies get all the light i can give them before my tent turns orange n buds start explodin  I DO know what your saying about only being able to have one or the other, but i think that shit is gonna be so cramped in the tent, that ill be able to get light through those canopies pretty good. I have a plan of action in the works, but the hamster aint runnin on his wheel fast enough right now for me to break it down for ya , lol.

Anyways, ill get back to you guys when theres more to report. Ill let you know how the WWs are doin in about a week, n then the following week, throwin in the HPS action n im off!! OOOO, u know what i MIGHT do -- i might deconstruct some of my upper growbox, and fuckin take some of those orange CFLs n fixture them to the walls of the tent towards the bottoms of the plants, so that way i can be sure that light is getting everywhere possible on them bitches, and hopefully thatll lemme get some fully developed nugs all throughout the plant, instead of a bunch of massive top buds with a whole bunch of shitty popcorn nugs that are barely grown out, chillin at the bottom. Im blabberin now man, fuckin stoned at the moment, lol. Ill get back to postin as soon as i finish Forgetting Sarah Marshall again, n ill check n see if all this shit is makin sense.

-K1


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Skywalker = Jealous =)

As for feminized seeds, that isn't a guarantee. I have had "feminized seeds" and they can be male.

As for the whole height vs dense, its like I said before; you just never know on the first run. Hell I know NOW that my 1000w would have sustained at least another foot of height, in retrospect, but not when I started so we just have to live learn and take lots of notes.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guy 
yes very jelous of ur plants they look so good! Congrats!!!

+rep


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 16, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> thats one of my favorite movies ever man, lol. N the Pineapple express strain is REAL, its just called something else. Its in the new hightimes issue from last month. Its pineapple somethin or other, but its other name is Pineapple express, and it was named that before the movie came out. That $290 dollar shit aint flyin with me man, lol, id sooner fuckin get a strain of just some fuckin Pineapple haze n call it express before i shell out THAT kinda cash on just one strain bro.
> 
> N YES, i have more strains than my girl has shoes at the moment, lol, wat of it ?!?!
> 
> I cant fuckin help it man. Its the coolest thing in the world, bein able to order up strains that nobody has ever seen in your area, grow it out, n just straight up become that guy who can get all the bud that YOU cant, lol. Even if i dont grow the majority of the shit i have out for a year or two, just knowing i have them should anything ever go wrong and i need to start over again, i feel good knowing i wont be stuck with seeds from some ditchweed  -- Maybe ill make an order next week totally dedicated to YOU guys -- so think of maybe 3 strains that you guys wanna see me pick up, n ill pick them up next week n even bump them up in the order that im gonna grow them in, so the seeds that you all suggested will get grown before i do shit like the Purps, The Black, ChemDog, Sensi Star, or The Church. Cuz those are all next in my line of shit im growin. So make some suggestions guys. I need some rare exotics to make mothers out of when i move out


 
HAHAHAHA!!! RIGHT... THATS EXACTLY HOW I FEEL comin up wit never seen befor bud in your area all of a sudden people want it liek crazy juss because of the name or of the smell and UYOUR the one who has it.. damn that shits co as hell but wussup k1ng wuz good


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah the wonders of good genetics, and breeding!! It can be so wonderful!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 17, 2008)

do you guys think i worry about this shit too much?? LOL . 

Im askin cuz, now that everything else is goin smooth, i have yet again, another concern. Now that youve seen my update, and how much room i have in my tent, do you think im gonna be good on space when they start to stretch during flower?? well, fuck the stretch, do u think ill have enough room from now til harvest?? cuz i put my WW into their bags yesterday, n theyre doin fine dont get me wrong, but theyre in the tent now, n shits kinda cramped at the moment. I need to re situate the plant scheme or somethin, like move the humidifier out to the other side of the tent next to my air intake, and then i can move all my bitches farther to the right, so more light hits them, and the air intake aint blowin directly onto anything green, lol.

Bah, im sure ill take care of it, like i do with everything else, lol, i just use this place as a way for me to fuckin vent without pullin my god damn hair out -- ill leave that shit to my son, hes doin a good enough job of makin me lose my hair as it is, so he dont need no help from my plants 

N TC, no offense taken man, none at all. I know u was just tryin to help out n tell me what could be causin the claw, lol. But that shits all taken care of now for themost part. I think it also had somethin to do with air bein blown on them constantly though, cuz they were just fine yesterday until i rearranged the plants around, n i put the twilights right by my air intake, n now a couple branches are actually curled up at the edges again a little bit. But no worries there, it aint no big deal. Everything is smooth sailing now, at least for the time being until shit explodes in my tent, n i got blow the tents brains out for some more room to stretch, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, n the other day i totally forgot to put in there what im feeding them now, least i think i forgot, lol
Im doin 1 part grow big, 2 parts big bloom, 2 parts molasses, with just a sploosh of BMO super plant tonic. its still not at full strength, but by the last feeding before flowering ill get there. N when i start flowering itll be 1/2 strength - 2 parts grow big,1 part Tiger Bloom, 2 parts molasses, 1 part BMO SPT. Im trying to think of another good additive to pick up during flowering that i can use throughout the whole thing without getting over complicated - like use this at the beginning of flower, use this for the last two feedings before you final flush, blah blah blah...Im just trying to use the same stuff throughout the entire flowering process pretty much. im thinking of picking up something like Humboldt Counties Own Purple Maxx, or something along those lines. The stuff is supposed to help stack the budsites closer together during early flowering, and also promote mad resin production in the later stages too. If you guys have had any experiences using something else that youve had positive results with, id be open to suggestions


----------



## zigg01 (Nov 17, 2008)

damn that looks good cfls grow that good


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 17, 2008)

nutes sound good to me man... im doin somethin similar

ive been measuring mine by the capfull and been putting in 1 gal of water

every gallon (tap water) first gets 2 capfulls of apple vinegar 

flowering: ill do 1-2 molasses everyother time. 4 tiger only, or i would do 1 grow big,3bigbloom.
and then theres the 4 bigbloom and 1 tiger.

veg: 3-4 grow big, or 1 grow big, 3 big bloom

everything is going good so far !
my watering schedule is about every other day (20-32 oz each plant)in the veg room and every 3 days flowering (64-80oz each)... if anything i have been underwatering my plants but i think are growing very well


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 17, 2008)

zigg01 said:


> damn that looks good cfls grow that good


 
nah bro, my 1st grow was with CFLs, i bought a 600w MH/HPS setup n havent looked back since, lol. I still use the CFLs for seeding the plants, n ill be using them still when flowering gets tough, as far as no light hitting the lower parts of my plants, ill throw them into themix probably - but honestly, the results im getting from the MH bulb alone is 10x better than what i had with my CFLs. Even though they work great, if you wanna increase your yield, or even just the vegetative production by like 5x or 10x, get yourself an HID setup. only a couple hundo and its totally worth the money. 


N weedman, id have to say your absolutely right when you say that your doin well watering the way that you do it man. Whatever your doin, keep doin it cuz your shit is lookin fuckin proper. Glad you hooked to my journal man, you n all the other guys on here are awesome, n so are your grows man. Cant wait to see TCs grow too, its gonna be nice  . thanks for swingin by as usual bro, appreciate it. Only two more weeks till all my pics are orange n you cant differentiate colors for shit, lol!! i cant fuckin wait man


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 17, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> If you guys have had any experiences using something else that youve had positive results with, id be open to suggestions


Ive been on the full Fox Farms Regiment and I would be scared to give much more. I have added a bit of extra "Cha Ching" over the last few topping offs, but thats about it.



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> do you guys think i worry about this shit too much??


Not at all; its that inquisitive nature about you that has made you a successful grower.



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Im askin cuz, now that everything else is goin smooth, i have yet again, another concern. Now that youve seen my update, and how much room i have in my tent, do you think im gonna be good on space when they start to stretch during flower??


Looks like you are doing great on space. I would say... give us some pics.

2 weeks more vegging maybe 3


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 18, 2008)

lol, its not the height really that im worried about now. Fact is, i got 8 plants, all heavy yielders (Cept the Widows) in a 2x4x5 tent. Theyre cramped in there when it comes to the pots at the floor, but when they shoot into flowering, im just wondering if im gonna be able to differentiate between the fuckers, lol. Im gona need to move my widow seedlings into the middle of the tent, so that way they get the most light out of all of my plants during these last 2 weeks of veg man, or theyre gonna end up bein TOO TOO small, n ill have to throw them bitches up in the box for an extra week or somethin to get a little stronger. 

O, n by the way, i heard that Mr. Nice's Black Widow is the Original White Widow Strain, n Seedsman was the next breeder to produce a stable Widow plant. Is this true?? Cuz if it is im happy as fuck that i picked some up from them, lol. I DO wanna pick up some Black Widow though, i saw the strain over at BcBudDepot, but just kinda shook it off cuz i already have The Black, n i just thought it was another variation of that shit cuz i never heard of black widow before man.


N 420, I appreciate the shit outta that comment man, n ill post up a few new pics in a couple days here, i wanna give the widows a chance to beef up a little bit so i can include them in the photoshoot lol. All of the other plants are beasts, almost a foot tall (almost), n im sure that by the time im ready to flower the WWs n everything else, all them indies are gonna be fuckin 15" tall - n i dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing - i would be satisfied to just throw them bitches into flower right now - ive never vegged longer than 4 weeks before, so this should get interesting.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 18, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Looks like you are doing great on space. I would say... give us some pics.
> 
> 2 weeks more vegging maybe 3


Now, even if i were just growin out the indicas you would say 2-3 weeks more vegging?? thatd be 6-7 weeks total veg, now is that typical? cuz i got everyone tellin me that 4 weeks is pretty much standard veg time. Obviously i want my grow as big as i can get it, so the longer the veg the better, but if i were to have thrown them into flower now, theyd only turn out to be what, like 2 feet tall huh. lol i guess its a good thing that i picked up them widows then cuz i woulda probably already have been flowering by now  

- But then, does that mean that the WW are gonna be little runted fuckers because im only lettin THEM veg for 2-3 weeks?? the strain review said thats all indoor growers should be doin when it comes to them, because they stretch like a motherfucker under that hps...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 18, 2008)

man i vegged all of mine for 6-7 weeks and now theyre all fucked up some are under two feet and others are over 4 lol. seems like its pretty hard to determine how tall your plants are going to get regardless of how long you veg them for... and i think 4 weeks of veg is normal if thats counting 2 weeks for germination, vegging doesnt actually start right away and then i believe its best to wait for the plants to become mature and show preflowers first before switching to 12/12, but obviously lots of people dont and still have good results so who knows...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 18, 2008)

lol thats what everyone means by it being hit or miss when your growing from seed, lol. i cant wait til i get into my new pad n everything is from clone all nice n uniform man. At this point i dont care really, as long as nothing is so short that its not gonna get any light, n turn into a meager bullshit plant yielding 1/4 oz, lol. Ive already decided that the plant with the lowest yield is gonna go into my nug jar while everything else is in for the long cure -- dont get me wrong, my nug jar is an air tight glass jar that i can fit like an oz in, so technically itll be curing while im smokin it, but yeah,lol. 

I just hope that nug jar ends up bein full as fuck to the brim, n not just lining the bottom with a couple nuggets, even IF theyre danky as fuck  
- I think im gonna invest in some of those 420 jars. i know it seems like a waste of money, but they have a jar for every OG strain pretty much, so no matter what your growing it can go into any one of the 6 jars they sell. i just like the look to them, plus the big ones can fit like 2 oz in them. 

-man, i dont know what it is, but since ive started doin this shit, ive spent more money on stuff or my grow n just shit to do with weed in general, than i have in the last 13 years of smokin, lol. Its like heroin for potheads man lol.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Nov 18, 2008)

man, good shit king.. i didnt read all the thread but your ladies were in poor shape before. but u bounced um around. nice job turnin them two into bonzai plants kinda.... whats with the soil and hydro setup?? are u makin your mom the hydro. or transplanting the soil into the hydro?? [email protected]


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 18, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Now, even if i were just growin out the indicas you would say 2-3 weeks more vegging?? thatd be 6-7 weeks total veg, now is that typical? cuz i got everyone tellin me that 4 weeks is pretty much standard veg time. Obviously i want my grow as big as i can get it, so the longer the veg the better, but if i were to have thrown them into flower now, theyd only turn out to be what, like 2 feet tall huh. lol i guess its a good thing that i picked up them widows then cuz i woulda probably already have been flowering by now
> 
> - But then, does that mean that the WW are gonna be little runted fuckers because im only lettin THEM veg for 2-3 weeks?? the strain review said thats all indoor growers should be doin when it comes to them, because they stretch like a motherfucker under that hps...



Ya thats why I wanted pics. The thing to look at is the new nodes that appear on main stalks right above the Fan Leafs. You dont want those to get more than a couple inches if that before you go into flower or they will try to start new stalks instead of adding to the cola. If they are at that point now I would just throw the WW up in the cab for a few weeks.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 18, 2008)

yo k1ng, how those buds from corky .. you curing? .. smoking at all ?
i dont think i saw a smoke report ... 
lemme know


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 18, 2008)

[/quote]-man, i dont know what it is, but since ive started doin this shit, ive spent more money on stuff or my grow n just shit to do with weed in general, than i have in the last 13 years of smokin, lol. Its like heroin for potheads man lol.[/quote]


Dude King you crack me up bro. You do spend a shit ton of money on stuff man. You prolly could have moved twice for the amount you have dropped in the last 3 months, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 19, 2008)

420weedman said:


> yo k1ng, how those buds from corky .. you curing? .. smoking at all ?
> i dont think i saw a smoke report ...
> lemme know


 
yeah ibeen puffin on corky for a little bit now, n i dont know what it is, but shes still smellin like dead bark or somethin man, its fuckin pissin me off. I must suck at curing or somethin lol. I need to either get some different jars or somethin man. But then again, both of the plants i managed to flower in my 1st grow, neither of them smelled like bud at all, unless you seriously rubbed on the top of the colas, it was wierd. When i chopped Dlylah, she didnt smell like bud at all, n when i let her cure out she still smelled like fuckin dead god damn grass. N now with Corky, the smell is more like ganja, but its not - know what i mean?? its got that smell that really bad commercial has sometimes, just smells like poop, lol. Maybe i need to give it a little bit longer for the cure, but the consistency of the buds are perfect, not wet, not completely dry, smokes perfect. But that god damn smell man, just makes me angry,lol.

N as far as the smoke itself goes, she got a really nice head on her man. A decent cerebral high, followed by a heavy body stone(well, heavy as far as mersh or mids go,lol). I guess its pretty good as far as middies go, but i musta mixed my seeds up back when i was savin them for no reason, cuz i thought it was a completely different typa chronic than what it actually turned out to be. Id have to say that the seeds would have had to have been some good mersh, n ended up bein some decent middies after i got done with the grow. All in all, id say 5 pipes outta 10.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 19, 2008)

[quote Thundercat]-man, i dont know what it is, but since ive started doin this shit, ive spent more money on stuff or my grow n just shit to do with weed in general, than i have in the last 13 years of smokin, lol. Its like heroin for potheads man lol.[/quote]


Dude King you crack me up bro. You do spend a shit ton of money on stuff man. You prolly could have moved twice for the amount you have dropped in the last 3 months, lol.[/quote]


yeah dude, this is true, lol. But its cool, im good at stackin my cash i guess man. But basically the reason we havent moved yet, is cuz were waitin until we have enough to just be able to throw a few grand at the landlord n be like "heres 6 months rent bitch, thanks n were movin in next week", lol. N plus i think were gonna move into a good neighborhood in the suburbs or somethin, not only because i want my son to grow up in a good neighborhood, but also because nobody suspects you of doin bad shit if bad shit dont ever happen around where you live, u know what i mean?? if you live in the same hood as a bunch of old ass people, or "wealthier" people, they aint concerned with what the fuck your doin in your own house. As long as your not tryin to turn their neighborhood into the ghetto, they dont give a fuck 

So hopefully thats whatll happen. well see whats on the market in a couple months here...

I just walked over to my tent 420, to take a look at what you were talkin about as far as the branches in the inner nodes being longer than just a couple inches, and im lookin right now, n some are like 2-3 inches long, n some are only like an inch long, so i said fuckit, threw the widows into the top cab, and are under 24 hours of light for the next 2 weeks. The tent is now blazin bright ass orange, and ive set the timers for off at 8pm n on at 8am. Its flowerin time, lets make magic baby 

Ill still throw down some pics a little later on when i got some time to snap some off, i just gotta wait for biddie to get home n take the lil monster off my hands so i can get into the tent n get involved. i dont like to start takin shit out with him around cuz hes just a lil guy, n who knows what hell try to rip or tear off when i aint lookin, lol. Im gonna teach him to grow one day, but it aint today thats for damn sure 

SO, i guess stay tuned for the magic part guys!!! its a little earlier than what i expected to do it, but fuck it, lol. My widows will work out just fine im sure, maybe ill let them go an extra week or somethin, since now im in no hurry to flower them cuz theyre in a totally seperate box now. Watering tonight, but i guess i should do that shit way earlier now cuz of the flower mode n everything. I wanna water, n then give the soil a chance to warm up again, before the cool night air hits the tent with no way to warm it back up. I was originally considering flowering with a dark photoperiod during the DAY while it was semi warm outside, but i said fuck that shit cuz then i would never be able to fuck with my girls. PLUS, it would look kinda wierd lookin into that rooms window from outside the apartment complex at night man - a bright ass orange glow comin from the one room, n all the other rooms have normal lights, lol. It would look like im doin some typa diabolical radiation experiments or somethin, lol.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey King, do you think maybe you messed up on the drying/curing process? Do you think that's why it smells like that? I've never heard dead bark, I've heard hay. Here's one of many links to Drying and Curing which I think is broken down pretty well - https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/120624-want-bag-appeal-curing-matters.html Not that I'm doubting you or anything, I just thought maybe it could help.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 19, 2008)

believe me, i DEFINITELY think its me dude, lol. I mean, i dont know what it could be though, i leave the buds hangin on a wire, not touchin each other, in a relatively cool, dry dark place for 1-2 days, until the stem snaps, but doesnt break all the way off. From there i put them in a paper bag for a day, to sweat them just a little bit. From there, on to the mason jars, where i burp them every 4 hours for 4-5 days, n then on i just do it twice a day at my discrescion. I really dont see what i could be doin wrong, although i do concede that something GOTTA be wrong there. Maybe its the bud though. I mean, after the first couple days have passed, the dead grass smell sets in. after about a week, it smells like dead hay/bark/whatever you wanna call it. Its been almost 2 weeks now since the Corky chop, n it doesnt smell like nugs at all. so maybe it was just a horrible shit strain of bud, lol. Either way its the smoke i wanned to get out of it, which aint too bad at all, including the taste to be honest. so whatever is wrong here, believe im gonna be doin all the research in th world ,n buying the best glass i can get within the next 8 weeks before harvest man. I aint fuckin up another batch, ESPECIALLY When its gonna be the dank, n ESPECIALLY when ive invested this much time, effort, n fuckin LOVE into this grow man. These buds are gonna turn out perfect, if i gotta ffuckin break my own back in the process of doin it man. theyre gonna be perfectly harvested, perfectly manicured, n perfectly dried, so they can be perfectly smoked, n perfectly enjoyed 

thanks for that link too brother, i appreciate that. Ill give it a mull over today after i take myself a nice relaxing shit  LOL

-K1


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Nov 19, 2008)

im tryin out that water cure on a couple buds in a pill jar. supposably it only takes 7 days wet 2 to dry. ill let ya know mang...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Nov 19, 2008)

You might be right King. It might be the strain or something. I wouldn't beat yourself up too much until your next batch is ready, then if you get the same results I'd worry. For now just relax and enjoy.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2008)

King, From what you said you are curing just fine. I really think it was just the plants, what ever strains they were in the first place. Mersh, or middies never has alot of smell IMO. I know I've gotten bags of mersh that just smell kinda like cardboard. Have faith man, these plants you have now are gonna be MUCH better!! 

Thats sweet you started flowering today man, and on the plus side if you wait another week or 2 on the widow, then it will space out your grow cycles a bit, and you will be able to harvest them a couple weeks after you harvest the rest. You can even start your next seedlings (for your mothers right, thats the plan?) in your box while the widow finishes in the tent. Then take your mothers with you on the move.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 19, 2008)

TC dude, you read my mind, lol. Itll gimme a harvest 3 weeks after i harvest this batch, which is fuckin awesome in my book lol. n yeah, once i throw the Widows into the tent, i do plant on starting a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong veg with all of my other plants that im turnin into mothers. im just gonna keep toppin n toppin n toppin until it wont let me do it anymore, that way ill have a shitload of clones available to me by the time im ready to make them in my new pad. Ill prolly start out with a Widow mom, a BlueCheese mom, a Red Diesel mommy, n i might do either a Northern soul or a WhiteBerry mom, depending on which one i like better from this harvest  

I love plant biology man, its fuckin awesome. Shoulda taken Botany in college instead of computer networking n programming lol. Another thing i may do, since i dont have any regular seeds except for 1 strain, and my freebies, is take that Power skunk, and grow out a male, n then pollenate one of my favorite strains. Even though theyre freebies, its still fuckin Skunk no.1 as a base strain man, n who can fuckin argue that it wouldnt be worth while?? not a god damn body, thats who, lol. I cant wait to start playin around with shit like that man. gonna be fun fuckin around with nature. Cheesey Diesel anyone??


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 19, 2008)

cheesey diesel lol do it!! do it now!! i havent even thought about breeding and shit at all. not even cloning either haha. i def need to once i get down to the last of this skywalker tho. no way ima let that one go  and yeah no one like harvesting a shit lot of plants all at once, that shit gets tiring as fuck lol. took me 4hrs just to do my ONE plant last time. so i started all mine a week or so apart this time, that way i should be harvesting about every weekend in december... merry x-mas to me!!


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 19, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeah ibeen puffin on corky for a little bit now, n i dont know what it is, but shes still smellin like dead bark or somethin man, its fuckin pissin me off. I must suck at curing or somethin lol. I need to either get some different jars or somethin man. But then again, both of the plants i managed to flower in my 1st grow, neither of them smelled like bud at all, unless you seriously rubbed on the top of the colas, it was wierd. When i chopped Dlylah, she didnt smell like bud at all, n when i let her cure out she still smelled like fuckin dead god damn grass. N now with Corky, the smell is more like ganja, but its not - know what i mean?? its got that smell that really bad commercial has sometimes, just smells like poop, lol. Maybe i need to give it a little bit longer for the cure, but the consistency of the buds are perfect, not wet, not completely dry, smokes perfect. But that god damn smell man, just makes me angry,lol.
> 
> N as far as the smoke itself goes, she got a really nice head on her man. A decent cerebral high, followed by a heavy body stone(well, heavy as far as mersh or mids go,lol). I guess its pretty good as far as middies go, but i musta mixed my seeds up back when i was savin them for no reason, cuz i thought it was a completely different typa chronic than what it actually turned out to be. Id have to say that the seeds would have had to have been some good mersh, n ended up bein some decent middies after i got done with the grow. All in all, id say 5 pipes outta 10.


 
sounds good man, as far as the smell goes i got some shit like that right now... but with all the nugs in a jar together it smells more like weed
its some pretty good shit .
heres my first attempt at bubblecone'n for ya


----------



## influx (Nov 19, 2008)

love this grow man been following it for a while and jtoth check out this thread before you water cure https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/84937-great-riu-conquistador-grow-08-a-69.html just ctl-f water-cured


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 19, 2008)

bubbleconing?? or bubble cloning?? either way ive never heard of it bro - whats it supposed to do? im interested now, lol - bout to look that shit up  
*edit* im a fuckin moron. Cloning in a bubbler. Yep. that about confirms how fuckin stupid a stoned grower can get man. Im gonna leave my previous statement up there, just so you guys can witness the stupidity */edit*

N yeah, The plan with the moms is gonna go off pretty well the way that things turned out i suppose. I just wanted shit to all fit into the tent, and be able to all get the proper amount of light each without taking away from any one plant, n while im still afraid thats whats gonna end up happenin with the WWs, im a little less worried about it now, because i can veg them for an extra week, n hopefully theyll end up growin out to be just a little bit taller than all the other plants, so i can put them up in the corner, n not disturb all the indies at the same time. Cant fuckin wait man. Even though the innernodes were starting to grow out to become their own branches, the plants were still relatively short - the shortest was about 8 inches, the talles was 11 inches, but then i remembered that these plants were all topped twice, and had they not been they would probably be around 13-18 inches tall each. So yeah, it was a good time to pull the trigger on these bitches. Even with the plants where the topped bits havent grown out to where they should be, theyll spring up n beef the fuck up during the 1st week or two of flowering, so not worried there either really. Every single one of my plants are bigger now than both Corky and Dlylah were at the end of their grows. Im fuckin stoked to see what theyre gonna be able to do uninhibited, untied, and fuckin beastin with nuggets  fuckin a man, here comes the fun part AND the part thats a pain in the ass - cuz while its awesome watchin the plants bloom out n look all fuckin sick, its a bitch cuz when it gets down to the last 4 weeks of waitin, its gonna be hard as fuck to not wanna just lick one of the buds, or pluck one off n give it a quick dry n puff 

I can do it though, i been waitin to do this grow for a while, its just alot of hard work n planning coming to fruition man. *pats myself on the back* LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2008)

I think you started the bloom at a pretty good time man. They are still gonna grow alot more, and I bet you'll be pretty happy with the size in about 2-3 weeks once they make that big jump.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah, but i think i made a mistake topping that second time this bein my first dank grow. I can more than likely say that they aint gonna get to no 4 ft, lol. But still, ill be gettin some nice phatty nuggets, n im sure itll be a respectable weight for the grow involved, so no worries. I could still potentially yield 8zs with 8 plants man, my last grow was shit weed compared to this, lstd out the asshole n i still got 3 quarters dry man.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 20, 2008)

lol yea bubble cloner, hopefully this will work ok ... ill give it a week before i decide if i have to make any changes ... second day now and they look perky.
let me tell ya .. i planted my blueberry ... then white widow then himalayan gold
HG got started maybe 4 days after BB & WW.
right now my BB & HG are twice as tall as the WW......3 weeks veg now..... i dont think your gonna have trouble with the height


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

lol right on man. Im pretty confident about the grow now, especially after seeing the results after last night.

First though, lemme just say that your bubblecloner is awesome, and i wouldnt worry about having troubles cloning with it, as bubble cloning IMO is the best way to clone period. all that other stuff is just bells n whistles, cloning in a dwc bubbler is the simplest way and most effective way to clone man. I bet youll have at least 90% success with your shit. What rooting agent are u using??

Now, as for my grow, i just gotta chuckle at myself for worrying about shit man. Theyve already started the stretch man, and are climbin n climbin. Theyre already up to about an average of 13" in height, up from an 11" average yesterday. Happy with the results. BUT, lol, there is a good side and a bad side to what im doin here. See, last night i was worried also about the temps in the tent with the light off, and the circulation system running. I turned off one of my intake fans, n had one 80cfm intake running, with my 480cfm carbon filter/scrubber setup. I was scared that the temps would drop too too low and fuck up my shit, So what i ended up doin after a couple hours was fucking with the timer that i had the fan hooked up to, so that the fan ran for 15 minutes every hour just to scrub out all the skunky air inside the tent. I woke up this mornin n it fuckin REEEEEEKED in that room man. I can now tell the difference between a musky, deep blueberry smell, and a straight up skunk smell, lol. I guess you get somethin good out of somethin bad more often than not eh?? lol.

Either way, im puttin back out my ona jars, and runnin the filter 24/7, n that should take care of that-- you would think that the plants would smell MORE when the light is ON, know what i mean??  I mean jesus christ, i couldnt even smell the god damn fart i busted this mornin right before i went into the room, n those things usually fuckin follow me around FOREVER lol.

Everything is good in da hood guys. Im now settling in for the long haul with this bitch


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 20, 2008)

word man, my plants are stinkn too, not too bad .. but bad enough were i can smell it in a certain point upstairs that is directly above my room. 
not a strong smell .. but i can tell what it is ... so i gotta play with my filter ... switch it so air is drawn through it instead of pushed out. and then im prolly gonna do one of those cheap air fresheners.
i got one of those automatic ones that they use in restrooms.... but im having some trouble finding the spray for it. .. i gotta get that hooked up and put it in my room, i think it sprays every hour... ever here of "ozium" ? that stuff was awesome for getting rid of the smell after i smoked in my room

i was eyein up my BB & HG last nite ... they are tempting me to clone them... maybe within a week or so... and the WW and DP im thinkin i should really wait 2 weeks.

those 4 big plants i got in veg now ... 3 are female .. so i took 4 clones each from 2 of em. i only planted (good bag seed) 4 and 3 are shown females ! makes up for my 3/13 ratio... i cant wait to through these in my flower room .... and wait for the time of a harvest every 3 weeks or so


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

O, n has anyone checked out BC Bud Depot's new Chem strain???

Ultimate Chemdawg


Apparently, they have an ORIGINAL Chemdawg 91 clone only plant. They took the Chemdog D strain that they have and they backcrossed it with the OG ChemDawg. From what theyre boastin, its EXACTLY like the original Chem strain, and theyre sellin it for a price that reflects the quality of the strain (supposedly). Fuckin like 270 bucks or somethin like that for a TENNER man. now THAT better be some god damn quality seeds right there man. Check that shit out -- maybe ill skip a purchase or two so i can get a tenner man. Itd be worth it for sure tho if it is what they say it is man.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 20, 2008)

here we go again ...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

LMFAO -- man i cant help it. Its like everytime i check out those damn sites somethin pops out n says "FUCKIN BUY ME MOTHERFUCKER!!!" -- I got a problem like women have with buyin shoes n shit like that...im a shopaholic when it comes to seeds, lol. Worst part is, im usually the most tightwadded motherfucker on the planet when it comes to my money man, i believe in savin up money in case shit goes down lol. N it aint like im throwin the money out the window, i see it as temporarily investing it, like in stocks, or gold or some shit like that. I just invest a little, and let it sit there for a while, and eventually when i cash out, the money i invest is returned back to me tenfold. Feel me??  its BETTER than gold man, its pot 

N i just wanna clear up that im not saying that i sell weed, im sayin that the chronic that were growing from premium seed is worth ten, maybe twenty times more than what we pay for the seeds


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 20, 2008)

true man, we definately got some value in having a premium strain thats all ready to be a mother and produce lbs of the good stuff.
ever since i was a little boy i always dreamd of smokin me some white widow ... only to be dissapointed when people say they got some but its gone(if they even had the real shit)
but now its time for me to make my dream come true !

now, i like me gold too ... current value on gold is about $46 per gram
when you think about it .... it pretty much only sells for half of that ... about 23/gram ... unless you are a jewelery store .
any way what im getting at is that it is very easy to sell some bomb ass shit for 20$ a g making it more valuable then gold..... although when you invest in weed ... you almost always loose all your money


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> lol right on man. Im pretty confident about the grow now, especially after seeing the results after last night.
> 
> First though, lemme just say that your bubblecloner is awesome, and i wouldnt worry about having troubles cloning with it, as bubble cloning IMO is the best way to clone period. all that other stuff is just bells n whistles, cloning in a dwc bubbler is the simplest way and most effective way to clone man. I bet youll have at least 90% success with your shit. What rooting agent are u using??


The only thing I wanna add, is I've seen aerocloners in action, and there is no hype about it. One inch long roots in less then 7 days!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

Dude 420, I'm with you on making dreams come true. Thats why I can't wait to grow the AK47, I've only been smoking for like 5 years, but for even longer then that I've heard about the AK, the "one hit wonder". I want some so bad, no body I've ever known has even ever smoked any, let alone gotten any to share lol. 

King that chemdog sounds bad ass, even with the high price, some of the premium strains aren't cheap.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

man, ive smoked some REAL AK47 twice in my life. Once was when i was in Amsterdam, where i smoked some White Widow, Bubblegum, Happy Grasshopper(custom strain of the coffeeshop), AK47, BlueBerry, Northern Lights, and all kinds of variations of those strains, but the AK n the grasshopper stick out in my mind the most as the best shit i smoked while i was out there. 

The second time was out at Nelsons Ledges Quarry Park. There was this dude who called himself Jungle Jim, who had nothin but Northern Lights n AK, n was sellin his sacks for 40 1/8 n 80 1/4 , n every bag was just one fat ass nugget. Was some of the best shit ive smoked in my whole life, only second to when i went to the Dam. 

I smoke what people call "Dro" all the time, shit that deserves having a brand name to it, but nobody ever had one to give to it. Its around alllllll the time pretty much, at 50 1/8, just like youd expect. But its a rare occasion when somebody comes along with a sack of some Premium brand name bend you over n spank that ass bud. Thats my dream man. To eventually get a bunch of people i know out there growin premium nuggets, and have that shit get around the city, so the standard of smoke that is consumed around here is raised dramatically. Im growin in soil, n im gonna have to call my shit "dro" just to get peoples attention when i tell them what im smokin on. After i have their attention i can give them the genetic background of the chronic, but for all intents n purposes, this shit is the dro, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

now im about to upload some pics of my babies chillin in their new tanning bed, plus one or two shots of them outside of the tent the day before i shot them into flower. gimme like a half hour total n ill put somethin up here for you guys. The difference between the last pics i posted n these are rediculous. I got plants now that are 14" tall, n the smallest one is 11", so im pretty happy with the growth rate considering the smallest one was fuckin 9" just two days ago. Theyve started the Stretch, n im one happy god damn camper, lol. Im even thinkin about movin the light up just a little bit too, so it encourages them to get a little taller  OR, i might be ordering some of those Excellofizz C02 pucks this week sometime, so i might just wait n put them bitches in there, n watch my babies beef up. My temps are high enough durin the day to where the C02 would make a difference in my grow, so why not right??


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

King, I know what they call the "dro" in this area, and I'm not impressed! I don't think you should lower your buds to that level. You should just call it what it is bro. If your guys told you that he had some BC wouldn't yuo be like "oh sweet"! By the way yours sound like they are really taking off King, I don't think you'll be dissappointed you topped them. I think that you'll have plenty of light, and end up with some very nice buds, it seems like things have finally settled down. Are you planning on lolli popping them or just letting them go oh-natural? 


* side note * Just got a 1/4 of some killer nugs. I didn't ask the strain cus they would have just made something up, but there are 2 differant nugs in there from this guys grow in PA, I don't know him, but its always killer shit. I've never smoked diesel, but I've heard that it was a melt your face high, and thats kinda how my face feels right now. We smoked a bowl of both differant nugs, one was very fruity. The other a differant taste, familier weed flavor, but I can't exactly say how it tastes if you know what I mean.......well upon further inspection, perhaps it is deisel, it may be a sort of fuely taste, lol . Maybe I'm just very stoned!!!!ROFL So I should also be getting some brownies tomorrow, made from the trim from this bud too. I tasted the batter when I was there, it was delicious!! Ok so I'm a litle excited huh!


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Nov 20, 2008)

> The second time was out at Nelsons Ledges Quarry Park. There was this dude who called himself Jungle Jim, who had nothin but Northern Lights n AK, n was sellin his sacks for 40 1/8 n 80 1/4 , n every bag was just one fat ass nugget. Was some of the best shit ive smoked in my whole life, only second to when i went to the Dam.


Nelsons Ledges Quarry Park is a wild place. Haven't been in awhile, but I hear its been going strong. I used to camp there alot in the 90's in a period when it wasn't open to the public. It was more of a place for private parties in that era, but fun nonetheless.

Have read a bit of your grow journal here and there. Good stuff. Thanks for taking the time to share it all.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2008)

I might need to check that out this summer!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeh i started goin there in the late 90's to camp out n kickit. Ive been goin there on n off ever since, n the people there could not be cooler. Staff always keeps motherfuckers in check when shit gets too out of hand.

I guess they made it open to the public because of Jessica, and wanting to raise funds to help care for her, and also to donate towards finding a cure for her illness. I gotta say that theyve done amazing shit with the place, not that the actual campgrounds have changed, so much as the event planning that they do every season - they have the creme de la creme of the hippie music culture stoppin by every year man, n its well worth the money you pay to stay the weekend for sure. Its got a bad rep as a drug haven, and sure people smoke weed while theyre there, but thats something thats been goin on since for ever, lol, and it aint gonna stop any time soon. Fuckin coolest place to just go n chill out when there isnt a fest goin on too man. Fuckin love it 

N TC, Good to hear you finally got your bag dude. N REALLY glad to hear that its some kind nugs n not that bullshit that you said has been goin around in your area man. Good shit  --n believe me when i say that im not gonna downgrade the rep of my chronic for anyone, but i gotta call it dro in order for people to fuckin pay attention to what im sayin, lol. This is why the Stoner universe needs to be educated just a little more about the shit that theyre smokin. I have grown a MASSIVE appreciation for all the trouble that growers go through to make sure that the pot we smoke on a daily basis is decent, and i wanna make sure that at least the people I know, are aware of the bullshit we go through aswell, lol. ima be like NO BITCH U AINT SMOKIN SHIT TIL U LISTEN TO WHERE THE FUCK THIS SHIT CAME FROM!! NO!! DONT TOUCH THAT FUCKIN BOWL!! NO!! lol.


I fuckin forgot to upload my pics earlier today guys. i feel like a complete idiot for not doin it, but ill make sure i get that shit done tomorrow for sure. I did wanna share one more thing with you guys though...

I started ANOTHER grow journal. The reason?? because for shits n giggles, i started a new grow. Nothin special, just two 20 oz paint mixing cups, one with power skunk innit, one with red diesel in it, n im gonna see if i can make two micro bansai plants, and grow out both strains in the 20 oz cups from seed to harvest. I wanna do this, not for yield, but to see if i can get at least a fatty nug to produce on a plant with such little space. In theory, because of the cup, the plant will become rootbound, and turn itself into a bansai. At that point, every week ill be taking the rootball and trimming the excess roots lightly, so as to not kill the plant. If need be of course ill transplant, but im only vegging both plants for a week or two, or until the plant has 4 nodes, n then im gonna flower them, whichever comes first. I think im gonna do the entire grow in my top cab this time, with exception of maybe the last 3 weeks i might build a shelf or somethin in the tent, and let them finish up under the HPS, but the majority of the grow is gonna be under CFLs. 

Now, this isnt a competition, im doin this purely for fun, BUT, the 16oz cup competition is what inspired me to do it, and since nobody sees these grows through from start to finish, im gonna make sure that I do, and if anybody else wants to join in, your all more than welcome to share the journal with me, and we can keep tabs on each others micro bansai plants man  . I dont give a fuck if your using bagseed, if youve figured out a way to make a hydro system for a 16-20 oz cup, i dont give a fuck how you do it, i just want people to join in, just to kinda revive the fun involved in growing, and make shit a little less serious, feel me? people are always so concerned about yield, size, all this n that bullshit(myself included cuz a serious grow is a serious grow, lol), n this is just a way to get away from all that -- just to experiment, and see what REALLY can be done with limited space, and if loved properly, see if maybe we can produce a significant amount of bud from a 10 inch plant, lol.

If anyone is down, let me know and ill hook up the link in my sig or in here - i know i need to update my fuckin sig, but im lazy n goin over to my other pc so i can write in the bbcode to do it just seems like work to me, lol, but ill get on it sooner or later. Hell, maybe ill catch more interest if people see the 16oz cup grow link in my sig, lol.

gimme a sec n ill post the link up here for you guys.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I might need to check that out this summer!


 
The first festival of the year is always on 4/20 , lol. Go check it out man 
www.nlqp.com

Fuckin awesome times. I met Tommy Chong, n Mickey Hart while i was campin out there man. - Mickey Hart is from the Grateful Dead.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Heres the link for my 20 oz cup grow!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/132829-20-oz-cup-red-diesel.html

N like i said, if i end up having to transplant to a larger container, i will no worries, but i wanna see this damn thing through to the end man. Any and all participants are welcome to share my journal with me, in fact thats the reason why i made the damn thing, so anyone wanting to join in can use my journal as their journal too, instead of havin to clutter up their own shit with one more thing, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 20, 2008)

nice man .. ill be checkn that out !
i took a clone of WW 2 nite and stuck it in soil ...
2 HG,2 BB into the bubble.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 21, 2008)

nice man. So you findin cloning easy or what?? every attempt ive done ive had no success. Since then i DID make my own mini DwC cloner, with a 6inch airstone n pump. I think its like a 1/2 gallon container, just big enough to throw clones in for a week to let them root, n then out into the dirt. What sucks though is, i didnt have enough time to clone anything this time around - i didnt have shit prepared for a second batch because of the space i have, so im just growing these out, n im gonna have to start my moms off from scratch like 3-4 weeks before the move. I DO need to practice cloning before then though. Im gonna need to probably start them moms a little earlier than that then, so i can take a couple cuttings and try n clone them for shits n giggles, before i move n have to take like 10 cuttings from each mom to start up my grow over there. Is it really that easy? My last try i took a cutting from a plant 3 weeks into flowering, so it never took root, n i had that shit in a damn dro bucket for a month, lol. i ended up just killin the little fuckin bitch off man.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 21, 2008)

i was thinking it was gonna be way harder. but both of my experiments proved the opposite.
the first 2 i took.
cut em ,scraped em... into shultz root powder then jamed em into a cup with soil
and watered around the stem. told my self ... yea rite this aint gonna work.
both of these ones rooted ! 
no dome, out of direct light... i did spray the leaves the first few days ... but then stopped

now the other 2 i did in cups of water.. both rooted ... first one took like 14 days before it was good to go into soil. 
and the other one i cut again cuz it wasnt doin n e thing .. and it just started to root yesterday.
im telln ya ... it seems like a really hard plant to kill  it just wants to live !!!
it could also be my room, conditions in veg are about 70F 45-50%H

oh and i got one clone in rockwool for a test too .. havnt seen any roots out the cube yet .. 7 days or so in, but clone looks good 

this is the first real test ... i got 12 clones in there now .. fingers crossed


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2008)

King since you just started flowering, you could prolly still take a couple cones from the bottoms of the plants and stick them up in your box. Since its only been 1-2 days, the plants might take root with out any problem. Just a thought. 

That sounds like a cool idea with the 20 oz, and if you only veg for 1-2 weeks, then root size might not be an issue. We'll see I suppose. If I can get things going before christmas, then I might join in and put the mids seeds into 20oz.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 21, 2008)

right on 420 sounds like its the same everywhere, lol - seems like its a fuckin task n a half, but everyone claims its easy as shit. N thats cool by me cuz ill be doin the majority of my grows from here on out by clone only 

N TC, its too late to set up some clones now man. I dont have anything planned out as far as another grow goes right now, so itd be pointless to do anything now. Itd mean i would have to do 3/4 of an entire grow up in the top cab, n its way too hot up there to do anything meaningful man. I would rather let this one grow out, n then start in on my moms, n take them bitches to their new home. I got 4 plants that are gonna be ready at the same time, 2 that will be done 2 weeks after, and 2 more thatll be done 2-3 weeks after that. N THEN i got the Red Diesel n PowerSkunk that im germing right now, which will probably be done in a good 8-10 weeks too, so ill have more than enough chronic to last me until i get my grow on in the new pad, no problem. N if i DO need to make a little cash from this grow to help me make the move, ill be sure to keep at least a couple Ozs for myself man. Ill be more than good. Besides, the tops have already started to get about 3 times lighter than the rest of the plant - a sure sign that theyre well on their way into the flowering process. Itll probably be only a couple days before i see my first plant pussies man. Im seein all over the place in journals n everywhere, people postin pics of their plants only 2 weeks into flowering, n theyve got straight up buds growin out of their tops already man -- THATS what im hyped up about, lol.

Took almost a month before my last batch showed sex, n that shit was greuling. With this grow, i already know theyre all gonna be female jah willing, n im just waiting for the mid grow payoff. Everything is reaching 12-15 inches in height already man, n i still got 2 weeks of stretching left, i would say im a pretty fuckin happy camper - my hopes of getting at least a 1/2 lb have been restored  im gonna load up pics as soon as i grab a quick bite to eat, n then ill post them bitches for you guys to see for yourselves. The pics are from yesterday n the day before, n the girls look different than they did yesterday, so ill take another batch of pics too, sometime in the next week. If i took pics everytime they changed, id be takin pics every single day for the next fuckin month man, lol.

N get on that shit with the 20 oz cups man. should work out just fine, but im workin somethin out in myhead should i have to transplant them into bigger pots -- tryin to figure out how to vent out the top cab a little bit better so its a tad cooler in there. I dont wanna put dank plants up in the top for too long cuz even in a 20 oz they wont reach their full potential in that heat.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, well as promised, here are some update pics.

As i said before, they look different today than what they do in these pics, but ill spare you the constant oogling, and ill do an update once a week so you guys can REALLY see a difference every time i update, lol.

So everything is GROWWWWWWWWWWWING now man. Every single one of my plants are WAY WAY bigger rigt now than Corky and Dlylah ever were, ever. Theyre fuckin beautiful. But like I was advised, i had to flower earlier than planned, because the growth in the innernodes were starting to shoot out and become branches on their own, which is bad news if i want big buds, so i had to pull the trigger, so to speak, lol.

Heres a few pics just to wet your pallette, n ill hit it up with a full on update here in about 4 or 5 days when theyve had another watering after todays, and theres some seerious preflowers goin on.

so here are my plants. Some pics are 4 n 1/2 weeks veg, n some are 1 and 2 days flowering.

sorry for the thumbnails. It takes too fuckin long to upload onto botophucket man.

The first pics are pics of the branches as just some proof that they were getting too grown out for them to contribute to any single cola on a branch, so i flowered before it was too late. The rest are group shots of the plants cuz theyre gettin too fuckin big to just lug around for a snapshot. Ill only be taking them out of the tent now for watering or if something needs fixed. other than that, they may as well take root on the tent floor cuz thats where theyre stayin for the haul


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2008)

Dude the girls are looking great, they are really lookin nice, very bushy. Looks like a proper closet full of plants now man!! I bet your a happy camper. 

I wish I could say the same here, I think my shit is gonna have to be delayed until christmas, this shit sucks. Partly cus of my girls mom coming for christmas, but more so because of my landlord putting a new bathroom in for us. I'm gonna try to get him in here and finished as fast as possible, but he said it won't be before thanksgiving. Any way, I'll post in my journal about it later. Peace bro!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 21, 2008)

Lookin good man.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 21, 2008)

double WeRd. thanks guys.

N 420, do u see what im talkin about in the branches?? thats the same shit that u were talkin about right??


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> N 420, do u see what im talkin about in the branches?? thats the same shit that u were talkin about right??


yep yep thats what im talking about.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 22, 2008)

hey k1ng, well it happend again ...
about a week ago i FIMD my new strains except for DP
just looked at them in veg this afternoon .. and all 3 have pre-sexd female ! 
i know i bought fem seeds, but its good to get confimation


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 22, 2008)

U LUCKY SHIT, lol. itd be fuckin awesome if my shit would presex, but im already 4 days into flower n i dont even have pre pre flowers yet, lol. The budsites are turning bright green, so thats a good sign of getting ready to spew out pussies, but still man, lol - i hate this part for sure. Waiting for a god damn sign that i dont need to pluck nothin out would be awesome right about now >


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 23, 2008)

WUSSUP KAAANG how u been man i been away fro a while shits gotten busy hope thme so called laides u have actually are some ladies haha GL man good to see ur still growin one of my other buddies left the site cuz of the lil kids who wanna -rep cuz they think they the shit


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah its fuckin stupid when people -rep each other without having a good reason to. I only take rep away from pepole who take that shit away from me man - i dont provoke a god damn thing, n i try to keep the stupidity down to a minimum, lol. But yeah sorry to hear about your boy.


N they ARE FEMALES fucker!  Dont be fuckin jinxin my shit man, theyre feminized!! this is a hermie free zone man, cmon now i thought you knew  -- N if by some off chance i DO have a male or two in the batch, i say fuckin SWEET, cuz i wanna take some pollen n get my ass a handful of each batch of plants im growin man. I got 6 strains total growin right now, and i only have 1 seed left of 4 of those strains. Itd be fuckin awesome to pollenate a branch n come off with another 20 seeds of each strain man. itd fuckin make my day. Even if it turns out to be the same strain as the father, OR the mother, ill be happy, cuz i only buy genetics that i like -- no bagseed here bro - n i got 1 freebie power skunk growin too, but even THAT shit looks like its gonna be the dank shit, lol. Either way man, its all gravy  

I just put in another order with the Tude, this time im checkin out Nirvanas seeds for the most part. I got a tenner of bubblicious, a tenner of Papaya, a ten of New Purple Power, and an 11pack of Flying Dutchmans Pineapple Punch, and Dutch Dragon. I think i got almost every freebie that the Tude has to give out with this order, lol -- n it only ran me fuckin 165 bucks or some shit close to that man. Nirvana seeds are bein sold on the cheap right now man - i dont know what they usually cost, but i got each of those nirvana strains for 26 bucks a piece. Thats why i chose to get a bunch this time instead of just one or two strains. N i finally got ahold of that fuckin strain thats bein renamed to Pineapple Express too  AND got the Dutch Dragon -- was supposed to make its official debut at this years cannabis cup, but its being sold at the Tude, so i said wut the fuck, lol.

I know i gotta problem man. I buy too much seeds. I think i need a fuckin intervention.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats sweet man, I guess stockin up isn't bad, if you order all these now, then you won't have to order any seeds to the new address man! That will work awesome!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 24, 2008)

Harvest pics are in =)


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Thats sweet man, I guess stockin up isn't bad, if you order all these now, then you won't have to order any seeds to the new address man! That will work awesome!



yea ... right k1ng ???


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 24, 2008)

Now that is what I call secure drying! Keepin that shit on the lock!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 24, 2008)

thats actually a really good idea, drying your shit in a gun locker. N you fuckin buds look SICK bro - i give it 5 stars 
-Did you weigh the wet nugs or are you holdin out for dry weight??
either way bro, +rep for a bomb ass lookin harvest. Let usknow how shes smokin.

Today i fuckin had to halfway transplant my girls. Fuckin all growth stopped, and i want them to get another 1/2 to 1 foot of growth heightwise if possible, so i bought some new gowbags. The bags the plants were in were only filled up about 3/5 of the way, and i think they were getting rootbound. So i took the new growbags, filled them up 2/5 of the way, and then i slid the old bags inside, and cut them apart, so i didnt shock the plants. Everything went smooth, and it added about 6 inches to the overall height of the plants including the bags, so i think theres enough soil there now forthem to grow out, and then start the flowering. I noticed a couple spotson the leaves thatwere browning a little bit on the bottoms of the plants, plus one or two leaves were curled down slightly, and those are signs of the beginnings of rootbinding, so i figured id stop it before it even got started. They didnt look bad or anything (actually looked fuckin beautiful, lol), i just wanted to prevent them from getting any type of cosmetic defect. I love the way they look man, and i consider everything to be a complete success so far - i just wanna keep that trend goin.

I also wentn picked up some CottonSeed Meal, and some Purple Maxx fromt the hydro shop like i said i was gonna, n after the watering tomorrow, ill start in on my flowering nutrient regimen. Still no signs of preflower, but its still early, so no complaints comin from my direction yet, lol.

N YES, its good to stock up on seeds smartasses. at least I THINK SO, lol. I canthelp it guys, i got an addiction. I guess its better than shootin up dope, or smokin crack, eh??  -- Not to mention that having that many seeds is cool, because if you make a couple buddies here at RIU, it dont hurt to have some extra in case you need to help a friend in need 

Ill put up some pics as soon as they resume business as usual in the tent. No worries


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol king we weren't raggin on you bro! I was just givin one more reason it is good to stock up! lol You have a nice ass selection now to choose exactly what you feel like and want to grow.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 24, 2008)

O, i know bro, im just messin around  . N believe me, most of the reason that im pickin up everything is because like i keep sayin, should somethin happen to me god forbid, Ill already have the good genetics to get started all over again -- OR, should something happen that prevents people from being able to pick up premium seeds online ever, ill be covered. I keep my shit in a MORE than secure place, that even i wouldnt know exsisted, if i hadnt made the spot, lol. So i know for a fact if i my shit ever gets kicked in (knock on wood) that nobody is findin my seeds, or the money i have stacked away. No big deal  . N like i said, the other reason is because if there are ever any friends of mine in need of some genetics to get them goin, im able to give them a hand -- just sucks that it takes so much to be able to trust each other on RIU, lol. 

But like i said man, i know yall r just giving me a hard time, no worries bro 

Ill be back in a little bit - gotta hit up WalMart real quick n pick up some activated carbon n pencil holders -- gonna make Zens DIY carbon filter n slip it over the end of my exhaust ducting to make sure that all odors are scrubbed completely and eliminated. Ona tends to dry out a little bit, and the smell degrades, allowing the pot smell to shine through in the morning. The Growbright Jr. Carbon Filter is shit btw,lol - it works to an extent, but you can still smell pot. When its turned off, dont get me wrong, when its turned off the room fuckin REAKS, but when its on you can still smell it, so i figure adding a carbon filter TO a carbon filter should work out pretty damn well, lol.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 24, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> thats actually a really good idea, drying your shit in a gun locker. N you fuckin buds look SICK bro - i give it 5 stars
> -Did you weigh the wet nugs or are you holdin out for dry weight??
> either way bro, +rep for a bomb ass lookin harvest. Let usknow how shes smokin.



Thanks bro I appreciatee it.

As for weight Im holding out for dry.

BUT the PRIMO Growers Hash is BOMB


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 24, 2008)

The pic didnt load ya sumbeech. least i cant see it right now, lol. What method did u use to make the hash?? bubblebags?

N how much hash did you get out of your crop? sorry to keep askin Q's, but how much weight in clippings did you actually get from your harvest? and did you use immature nugs when you shredded everything down, or was it all strictly clippings??

Im considering getting a bubblebag system, seeing as how i have ten plants total (even though 2 are in 20oz cups, lol), and i got almost 2 grams of iso hash oil off of a midget plant with a shitty yield, and even less in clippings (Corky) -- by the way, dont do Iso hash oil unless your willing to taste donkeys ass when you smoke on it, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 24, 2008)

there we go, it was my pc not your pic, lol. What are you using to seperate the trichomes from the clippings there bro??


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 24, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> there we go, it was my pc not your pic, lol. What are you using to seperate the trichomes from the clippings there bro??



Its really not that hard just time consuming. I dont have any bags just the forces of nature =)

K so short and sweet.

This run I have a friend who has a oil extractor and plan on using 80% of the clippings for that.

As for the Primo Clippings (the little short "bud leafs") we went ahead and made up some Ice Hash. And let me say the first batch that I posted the pic of is KILLER!!!

1 - freeze the clippings

2 - Make sure you have lots of ice

3 - Get 1 LARGE mixing bowl & multiple Clear bowls

4 - Fill your Large Mixing bowl with Ice

5 - Add enough trimmings to fill the ice but not get bunched up

6 - add just enough water to submurge the ice

7 - give it a good stir

8 - (Crap you need a strainer too) strain water out into small bowl

9 - put the bowl in the freezer

10 - tap the bowl frequently to settle the crystals

11 - when ice forms on top & bottom of bowl start removing water; it is obvious at this point what you want to keep. The crystals should be trapped in the ice forming on the botom of the bowl making water removal easy

12 - let it thaw (usualy happens while draining water) and repeat process untill very little water is left.

13 - use a blowdryer (o ya need one of those too) the evaporate water untill a thick paste is formed; use a spoon to mix it all around and evaporate evenly.

14 - get your fingers busy smashing the remaining water out; do this till the ball is firm

15 - Repeate step 6 to 14 untill you feel enought of the crystals are off the trimmings. You will also need to add ice ocatonaly.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 25, 2008)

O, ok, basically the first few steps is similar to using a bubblebag system, only your filtering once instead of like 8 times, lol. Good shit man, wish i could hit that shit up with ya for sure 


-n btw, i fuckin tried to give you rep for your harvest, but i gotta fuckin keep reppin people in order to do it again, so im out in the need help columns tryin to earn as much n give as much love as possible, n then ill get back to ya, lol. Theres like 5 people i said id give +rep to n then it wouldnt lemme do it, so i guess im throwin out rep at the rate a fuckin snail would up until tonight, lol. 

anyways man, your shits lookin bomb. Cant wait to see what they look like cured.

-N btw -- so yeah then - you just used clippings from the plants n no immature buds?? Thats what im sayin too man, fuck immature, SMOKE THEM SHITS!!! LOL. N thats another thing im gonna end up doin too. When i harvest im only gonna harvest the tops, n give the bottoms some time to bulk up real quick before i chop um. Ive been doin alotta reading over the last 24 hours man. EVERYONE needs to pick up a fuckin growers manual or two. Its fuckin brilliant, n full of info that is so obvious, but wouldnt think to do it unless someone told you to. Fuckin love it. n the Cannabible series man -- a fuckin guidebook to finding the best seeds or clones to grow with. Has so many bomb ass nugs in there that im dying to grow out its rediculous.


OOO BTW, if you know where the fuck seedbank i can go to to find some of Dj Shorts strains -- the REAL Dj Short action, let me know. Seriously want some of his OG shit, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 25, 2008)

Here you go bro, this is a place in Niagara falls Canada. I went there and got my seeds for my last grow, my K.C. 36. The prices are not cheap, but he has DJ shorts. The guy was pretty cool too! http://www.ironseedsales.com/catalog.htm


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 25, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Here you go bro, this is a place in Niagara falls Canada. I went there and got my seeds for my last grow, my K.C. 36. The prices are not cheap, but he has DJ shorts. The guy was pretty cool too! http://www.ironseedsales.com/catalog.htm


you sent them a money order or you physically went there ?
i dont like sites like theirs


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 25, 2008)

I physically went there. It looked just like any other head shop, but I had been looking for the seedbank for 2 days up there. So finally I just asked the guy, and he was like dude your in the right spot. He pulled out a binder with tons of pages of different strains. He told me he was back ordered on the AK47, and I also found out what he charges for it, and I decided on the K.C. 36. I was pretty happy! Like I said the guy was real cool!


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 25, 2008)

yo k1ng hows the widow doin ??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Still small man. Only a week old ,so They only got 2 sets of true leaves forming. No branches yet, but looking REALLY healthy so far. Everything is lookin good.

Babies are finally sexing. 3 of the 6 big girls have showed off their pistils, and The flower clock has officially started. 7-11 weeks from today, ill have a nice ass harvest. Ill bust an update a little later on tonight with some pics i took yesterday of a couple of the plants. Its a bitch taking them out one at a time n snapping shots now cuz theyre so fuckin heavy n bulky, lol, so i took out the biggest plants n snapped shots of them, n then did a tentshot. The plants all average a height of 18" now from topsoil to top leaf, so im guessing the transplant worked. -- Oh yeah, lol, i transplanted the day before yesterday. I took them out of the 3gallon growbags and put them into......3gallon growbags, lol. 

I picked up some new bags. Basically the old bags were only filled up a little more than halfway to save on space, so i took the new bags, filled them up halfway, and then slid the old bags into the new ones, and sliced the old ones off. It was a pretty smooth transplant, and didnt result in any shock whatsoever. But as soon as i transplanted them, they began growing again in height. I dont want them to get too much taller this time around though, theyre big enough to where i should get 1-2 oz off of each girl. I can live with that, lol. IF i hadnt topped them theyd be like 3-4 feet tall right now for sure.

I got some excellofizz on the way in the mail, and im gonna be using the pucks over the next 3-4 weeks, like twice a week whenever the tent gets over 82 degrees, so hopefully thatll help with bud production like crazy. Ill be saving some puck action for when the Widows get nice n big too.

I also ordered a bottle of Gravity, to use 3 weeks before harvest. From what ive read Gravity packs on mad density and girth to the nugs before harvest -- if anyone has had experience using this stuff, let me know please, i wanna know how itll work in conjunction with using Molasses, Purple Maxx, Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, and possibly BMO's Super Plant Tonic. I might take out the tonic from the mix, but im using molasses until final flush for sure. They really do seem to be reacting to the molasses really well, and even when i do my straight watering without the bloom nutes, i still use molasses. They couldnt be happier man.

It feels good to finally be doing this shit right, and actually know what im doing, rather than just shootin in the dark, hoping that im getting something right. I actually have SOME type of control over my babies and what they end up yielding, so im doing everything in my power to ensure that i get the maximum potential out of these bitches. For a second grow, id say that this is a pretty fuckin successful attempt man, and only confirms that growin dope is somethin that i shoulda started doin years ago, lol.

Like i said, ill hook up the pics here later on tonight for sure, so stay tuned.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds good King, I'm glad the transplant went so smooth. Asside from the little mishap you told me about lol. Who knew plants liked to fly? Any ways lookin forward to the pics. How much did the excellofizz cost?


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 26, 2008)

looking good kingspade >_<


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah whered you find the excellofizz man? ima need some for my next grow and its not on ebay anymore the last i checked haha. you can try breakin them in half and using one every other day through flowering like i am. those pucks are fuckin big and recommended for like 12x12 area haha so thats why i only use half. that way i can use one every other day for 60 days.. how many did you get anyway? 15?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 26, 2008)

i got my pucks from bettergrowhydro -- www.bghydro.com i think the website was. a bucket of 15 pucks i think it was cost 50 bucks. Not too bad, im gonna break them in half and stretch them bitches out, lol. I figure since most of the time my tent is like 82 degrees, the co2 will work wonders for the grow, i hope. 

N YEAH, lol - i fuckin forgot to say (TC u bastard, lol), that the first plant i tried to transplant the way that i did, i fuckin dropped, n popped half the root system, n dirt was just fuckin everywhere, lol. So yeah, that happened. BUT, its not in shock at all which fuckin amazes me, and its grown out a little bit even since the transplant AND is now showing pistils  . 


im bustin out the update right now. once again, sorry about the thumbnails, but its just easier to do it that way rather than uploading my pics onto botophucket. takes like 45 minutes to do a damn update, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, so heres whats up for my new update.

Transplanted plants. Fuckin A man. the shit works, lol. I filled up the growbags all the way (as opposed to half way when i started them out), and the plants are THRIVING. Originally, i planned on using less soil to start out with, and was gonna transplant once a little later into flowering, but as the grow went on, i started to think that the bags were just fine and i wasnt gonna need to do it. Then the plants stopped growin one day, and wouldnt start up again, lol, so i figured that they needed to stretch. Turns out that was the case man, n now the roots have a whole nother half a growbag to stretch their legs in, and shoot up a few more inches. Ill be happy if my girls end up being 2 feet tall from top soil to top leaf.

GIRLS!!!!! -- I GOT FUCKIN FOR SURE GIRLS!!!! -lol, i already knew they were gonna be girls 99%, but now it just feels good knowin it for a fact. 3 or 4 i think of my girls are now showing sex. Lookin sexy with just two sets of pistils per plant, but its just a sign that theyre gonna start blowin up soon, and be some beastin motherfuckers in just a matter of a couple weeks. This gives potential for a bigger yield right?? fast flowering is a sign of vigourous calyx growth, hence more nuggets, right?? Whatever, theyre bitches, n im happy  


The ladies are getting nice n tall, and i can now give you guys an accurate plant by plant height, as i got off my lazy ass n made somethin happen, lol.

Blue Cheese #1 -- 18" roughly, right between 18 n 19. - Shes once again taken over the title of biggest plant. Shes got a bigger canopy than all the girls. Shes got fuller branches, HUGE thick stem, bright green, giving off a funky fuckin skunk ass smell that takes over the entire room when ventilation and odor control aint running. a Very impressive little chick if i do say so myself. 

Northern Soul -- 17/18" - the top leaf bends a little bit, so its right in between there, lol. Shes fuckin huge man. Her canopy is thick, and lush, and shes just healthy as hell in general. She gets the odd occasioanall Yellow mini leaf at the very bottom of the plant near the main stem n the soil, but thats it. all the other signs of sickliness are from when i had the hydrohut material on the tent.

Twilight #1 -- 16" - was 15" yesterday, so shes still goin. Shes starting to wanna compete with the BB1 n NS for the most of my affection. Although, shes not really filling out like i wouldve liked her to, shes lookin just fine, with all kindsa purple branches all over the fuckin place. This is gonna be a purdy plant man, seriously.

WhiteBerry -- 16" - size aint gonna be everything with this one - i think this plant is gonna end up being my headdie stash, by the way shes lookin right now. Thick, leathery leaves, deep green, HUGE stem, thick branches, just lookin like a beast in general. Ive met some tough short motherfuckers in my lifetime, so i aint countin size as everything with this grow at all.

Twilight #2 -- 15" - shes actually not doin as good as all the rest. She LOOKS good - nice canopy, when you look from the top she looks nice as hell, but thin. When you look at the branch formation, you notice that all the branches are shooting straight up, not tree-ing out n getting wide, or any of that. The branches and everything else are really healthy, dont get me wrong, but the form shes takin on, lol, she looks like an anorexic plant. I decided to tie her down a little bit, just to pull the branches more out towards the lip of the bag, and not straight up -- like theyre so fuckin bunched up the canopy doesnt even go the width of the growbag, lol -- THATS how bunched up n fucked up lookin it is. I didnt take pics this time, but next update ill show you what i mean if it hasnt improved since this change. I tied her up today, and am gonna leave her like that for about a week, untill all the middle growth grows out alot.


Sorry i didnt take pics of every single plant, but when i took the pics yesterday, i was high as shit n i didnt wanna go through taking them all out one by one n snappin shots. Next update ill do like 30 pics for you guys n let you take a look at everything. 

The last pic btw, is my babies all put together, to make one giant canopy. That shit is fuckin NOICE man. I almost cried, lol.

thanks for reading everyone, i hope you enjoy the updates. Ill hook up another one in a couple days when you can SEE the pistils everywhere. Shouldnt take long, now that were off n running with our first set. PLUS next update ill have been using the Excellofizz pucks, and Purple maxx for a week or so, so maybe well be able to notice a difference even by then because of the new additives!! i fuckin hope so, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2008)

Bravo man, they are looking great! Really made a turn around, and now we know they're bitches!! woohoo!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 26, 2008)

fuck yeah man, im stoked too. I woke up this mornin n pulled out Northern soul, n at first i thought that my vision was blurry so i busted out the magnifying glass. SMALL, FUCKIN SUPER SMALL pistils man, but pistils nontheless. Now every mornin when i wake up, the pistil count will double, n double again. I fuckin love this part man. Every morning you wake up to something different.  thanks for the props TC - n hit me up later or somethin, i just gotta let you know somethin real quick .


N i FORGOT to tell you guys, lol. Twilight #1 is gonna be purple as fuck man, i can feel it. Im trusting my intuition on this one -- well, that and every single branch towards the top has DEEP purple stems    IM FUCKIN STOKED!!! I ACTUALLY GET A PLANT THATS GONNA LOOK LIKE ITS NAME!!!! I mean, im sure that my buds on ALL my plants are gonna give off some amazing hues, but to have a DEEP DEEP purple strain growing in my garden just tickles my nuts in a special way 

-- n just so im not countin my chickens before they hatch, the purple stems DOES mean that im gonna have a purple pheno, right?? i mean, its not deficient, its not burnt, and the temps arent being fucked with -- theyre the same conditions as they were when i started them out, if anything theyre more stable now. Fuckin SO SO happy about that shit man!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2008)

From the looks of them your prolly fine man. Even if it was a deficiency, it would be phosphate def I think, which I don't think causes major issues unless its real bad. Don't quote me on that, I think thats what I've read is all. Either way your girls look real healthy! Don't start sweatin again lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 26, 2008)

no way bro, not sweatin it a bit. N i thought it might be a def at first too, but ive been feeding it the EXACT same thing im feeding the other twilight, and that plant just looks straight healthy. Theyre getting the sametreatment man, so it can only lead me to believe that its a purple pheno. I mean, the Twilight is Supposed to turn purple, if you get that lucky pheno, n ive done a little research on this strain, n its somethin like 1 plant in every 20 germed has the purple phenotype when you plant straight breeders packs n no clones. So hopefully thats what this is man. For the first time im actually not sweating at all, im hella confident with the regimen i got goin on. now i just wanna perfect what im doin, so i can move on to more involved grows and techniques man. 

N also, i dont know if im ever gonna grow hydroponically (ACTUAL hydroponics, as in DwC tubs, rez's n the whole deal). I think im gonna start moving towards the 100% organic growing technique. When you grow organically as opposed to hydro, the flavors all come out, and the buds actually reach their full potential. In alot of cases, you get just as much, if not more of a yield from an organically grown plant, as opposed to dro. Of course you can grow hydro-organically, N yeah i might try that down the road, but i wanna PERFECT the way im growing right now rather than starting a new technique before im ready to move on. 

This whole adventure has really opened my eyes up to somethin completely new, and with all the reading ive done and will be doin, i really think i wanna try my hand at breeding and perfecting strains at some point in time down the line. Eventually i wanna be able to create my own strains. Its something to shoot for, ya know?? that way shit never gets stagnant. Always learning, always improving on what im doing. thats how i want shit to be for years and years to come man. This shit is fuckin fun, i dont want it to ever become routine, or boring in any way. By the time ill be able to call myself a "Master grower", i wanna be able to say ive tried growing every single way that you can grow, using every medium or method i can get my hands on. It aint like im in a rush or anything, i got the restof my life to do it, lol.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 27, 2008)

Things are looking good.

and ya; you defiantly need to learn how to do soil. Its like the staple of my grows cause I keep my mums in it, and I need them to stay healthy.

So since you got the one in 20 are you gonna try and make a clone?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nah, no clone of Twilight. Shes already in flower, and im not really impressed with the way shes growin, purp or not. Thisll definitely be a one time appearance in my growroom for her. As for all the other strains im growin, nah still no clones this time around, but only cuz i still got seeds of those strains and ill be growing out moms come the end of December. Ill be growin moms of Red Diesel, Blue Cheese, White Widow, and probably do The Black, and maybe a Chemdog D mom, but i dont know about that yet. I might play with these strains for another grow or two, depending on how they turn out. Thats why i wanna wait so long for the moms. I wanna make sure that these are ladies that i wanna grow out in alternating batches in my perpetual grow when i move out. Variety is the spice of life, lol 



UPDATE -- Since last night when i posted up the update, things have changed, lol. I went in to check on the babies this mornin, and theyve fuckin grown another couple inches, and theres pistils in every budsite now on 3 of the six plants ive checked so far. Ill be checkin the other ones in a minute, but two of the three didnt have pistils yesterday, and now theyre just like all the rest man. Im one happy fuckin camper - but at the same time im watchin out like a fuckin HAWK for balls ANYWHERE on my plants. Hermies are a nono man, not in this fuckin garden, lol.


----------



## Stonedz (Nov 27, 2008)

You've got some beauties man! 

cant wait to see how these turn out in the end. Subscribed and +rep indeed


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2008)

Lol King that avatar is great, I gotta change mine,its gettin old, you guys can't even read it I'm sure! Thats sweet that they are filling in the pistils more! Also just my opinion, but I don't think I would mind getting a male, or 1 hermie. A male I think more, so I can collect the pollen and do as I please with it. But a hermie wouldn't be all bad,it would give me some fem seeds of that plant,not a bad thing to have around. Just a thought. 


Happy Thanksgiving guys!!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah, it wouldnt be the end of the world cuz i got replacements, lol. But i would definitely collect some pollen to do with as i please for amusements sake, lol. Fuckin, honestly with this grow im not planning on doin anything out of the ordinary, so i just want my shit to nug up n then ill get that shit done, n work on my moms after giving my electricity a short 2 week break or so. This grow is purely for smoke, maybe a smidge of profit, and just to see if i can make it through a grow problem free in general. 

the bottom leaves on the plants keep on yellowing up and gettin crispy (the small small leaves at the bottom), so im thinkin its either nitrogen def, phos def, or cal def -- get this -- so what did i do?? today was my feeding day on schedule for my girls. So i fed them a dose of Tiger bloom, Big bloom, Molasses, Roots Organix HP Guano phos forumula, Cal/mag, and i left out any other extra additives this time around -- except for lining the top of the soil with a little cottonseed meal to cover the nitrogen def, should that be the problem. I only added a little bit to each gallon, like a 1/4 of the recommended dose, but i went full strength with the Tiger bloom n Big bloom, n Molasses. I just wanted to go one watering without doin TOO TOO much to the plants, N then next time around i think i might flush once, and then resume the regular nutrient regimen. I dont know if im makin sense, im just taking precautionary measures so i dont see the fuckin tops n all the important parts of my girls fuckin get all fucked up lookin. I want a lush green grow from start to finish.


Ill be using Water the next time around, but after that ill be using Purple Maxx, added in with Tiger, Bigbloom, Molasses, n maybe a sploosh of Super Plant TOnic. I really dont know if im supposed to use that stuff throughout the entire grow or not, lol, but im usin it anyways i think.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Dec 2, 2008)

Where you at King?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 2, 2008)

sup k1ng,good luck playn with pollen !, i want premo buds so i dont want to risk pollen geting on everything.i finally got some activity goin on in my bubble cloner. and some real nice activity in the flowering room, check me out


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW man, lol. Nobody has posted in here in a couple days, lol. I thought it was cuz i was the last poster n nobody replied, lol, my bad man.

Well, i got myself a hermie man. Fuckin disappointing, but a peril of growing fem seeds nontheless. I expected and almost counted on my entire crop being 100% female, but them balls still appeared anyways man. But it is cool, i aint sweating it at all. Now im gonna have the privledge of having a staggered harvest. I got my 2wws plus remember that Red diesel and Power skunk i put in 20 oz cups for an experiment?? well now im just doin the experiment with the damn skunk, lol. I threw the Red diesel up into a 3gallon growbag, and im gonna let her beast the fuck out man. i had to do it, lol, i needed to replace the twilight. Had my hopes on harvesting 8 plants man, so im gonna damnit! 

the plus would also have to be that now i get to see a Red Diesel in all her splendour right here in my garden as opposed to fuckin growin in someone elses grow, lol. 

Other updates --- Yesterday i went about my business as usual, and got my plants ready for their watering, and i decided to start my Purple Maxx/Gravity regimen with it. So i took two gallons for each plant, so im not REALLY flushing the soil, but im running enough water through the soil to be sure that i wont burn my plants with this new stuff - and then i added 1/2 teaspoon of Purple Maxx to a third gallon, and fed 3/4 of a gallon to each plant.so thats 2g of regular water, followed by 3/4g of Purple Maxx treated water, just to re-iterate and be clear.

Im gonna cut my nutrient solution back by about 1/2 when i feed them again in 4 days, because apparently this shit MAXIMIZES nutrient uptake, and its SUPER fuckin easy to burn your girls if your not careful with this stuff. Its also got a reputation with about 1/3 of its users, to change the plants color wether its got a purp pheno or not, lol. Now, while that would be cool, i personally dont give a fuck what color they turn. what i DO care about though, is what else this stuff is supposed to do. its supposed to pack on the Calyxes more tightly, so i have denser nugs, PLUS, its supposed to increase the resin and crystal production on the buds and leaves by like 10 fold or some such shit, lol. Well, ive read a few different journals on different forums with people who have used this stuff, and apparently there are two extreme results. Theres the great side of the spectrum, where people say that not only did it work, but theyll keep using it for the rest of their lives, or something to that effect, and then of course, theres the other side - where people are claiming its a piece of shit product because it burned the hell out of every single plant they used it on, and they swear they used it the right way.

Ill have to disagree with the latter opinion. There has to be somethin that they werent doin right in order for the shit to fuck your crop up. I know that alot of people may think that this shit is just another "snake oil" wonder product that aint nothin more than molasses or some shit like that, wrapped up in an expensive lookin package, and the name Humboldt thrown on it, so they can charge out the ass for it. But i personally think that this is one of those rare occasions when we may actually have a genuine article on our hands, and this stuff just may be the shit that im lookin for here, lol.

N then i have Gravity. This stuff im supposed to use either 3 weeks before harvest, two doses -- one dose on the 3rd week before chop, and one the 2nd week before chop -- and its supposed to make your buds fill out and dense up beyond their natural full potential, and get super heavy and chunky. Once again, mixed results, only its a little clearer who is right this time. In one grow journal i read, it was a straight up experiment grow using humboldt counties shit. They took pics of a grow of the eXACT same plants grown in the same medium, same condition, same everything, and then pics of a crop done up with Maxx n Gravity. The nuggets were about 3x bigger n fatter on the Humboldt crop man. The difference was sickening. N this was a crop that dude has been growin for a while, so he knew what to kinda expect from his shit. So im pretty stoked to be using this shit right here. N im happy to cut back my nutrient regimen too, less stuff i gotta buy more of soon, lol. So wish me luck with this shit -- i wish there were a few more people who use this stuff, but hey man, fuck it right? someones gotta do it, lol.

So what ill do is, when the lights come back on, ill snap some more pics of what they look like after the first day of use, and ill keep a close record each time i feed, so that we can see if theres really a difference here. This also means a SHITLOAD of updates. But i dont mind, lol - i like postin pics up here man, updates are the shit  

-by the way im still half drunk from last night, in case your not noticing this right now 

Ill be back a little later with pics on this shit. Ill be around all day if anyone wants ta hit me up

-K1.


----------



## Illegalbreather (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice grow!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 2, 2008)

damn k1ng i wanna read ur posts but i juss cant so i guess ill juss wait on ur pics lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 2, 2008)

lmao sorry guys. I know im long winded, but im a writer as well as a grower  . When i start blithering on about bullshit, sometimes i just cant stop until i have a complete thought put through onto the screen. 

N THANKS for the compliment bro!!  i appreciate that shit. Stay tuned for more pics tonight for sure


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like you've got a good plan going. I'm looking forward to seeing how the new stuff works, I still havn't decided on what nutes I'm gonna use, but I like getting info on differant stuff. 

You said no one had posted, lol, I don't think you had posted in a couple days either. I know I havn't heard anything from you since like last week. But its all good. I'll have an update on the shrooms here soon, make sure you pop over, its about to get exciting!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Right on, n yeah i havent posted up anything cuz i havent really had anything to post, plus i wanted to wait until there was a real change in the way shit was goin before i threw up some pics. N i thought i was the last one to post in here, so i wasnt about to spark up a convo with myself, lol - i aint THAT crazy yet  . But yeah, i fuckin got rid of the hermie twilight man. I aint fuckin around with seeds or pollen yet, i aint got the room, lol. Bot my top cab and my tent are full right now, with the WWs and the Red dIesel n Power Skunk up top, and then all my flowering girls in the tent, i got plenty on my hands already man, lol. Someone will get an oz of some seeded dankbud out of the deal though, thats for sure. The pollen sacs only appeared on two branches where there werent any pistils. Thats somethin ive never seen before, a hermie that actually had all male branches n all female branches. Wierd. Im assuming the male branches would pollenate the females just like two normal male/female plants would react with each other, it woulda been cool to document and watch man, cuz every other branch was packed with pistils. 

Like i said guys, ill take pics tonight sometime. I wanna do it now, but i gotta take care of a couple things online, and write BCBD to see when the fuck my new order is gonna get out to me, so ill snap off a few in a little bit. Gotta do it before 8pm cuz thats lights out for my girls. 

WWs are growin kinda slowly, which is wierd cuz all my other plants had long gangly branches at this point, but i dont know shit about Sativas and how they grow, so it aint like im worried. 1 more week and theyre gettin flowered, no matter how small they are man. N then all i gotta do is wait 3 more weeks for the Diesel to be ready for flower, and then its all gravy from there. Well, actually, lol, i still need to decide when im gonna pull the trigger on the Power SKunk , but that aint no big thing. Ill probably just flower at the same time that i flower the WWs. I might move the plant into a 24 oz bottle, just because it has more vertical space and the root system might be able to develop a little bit better if the container were taller, rather than short n fat. Its still small n young though, so i got some time to think it over i spose


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 2, 2008)

where those pics at mang ! ... and remember how my widow is growing ! low and bushy... just like my other sativa ... durban
oh and i responded to you back over at my journal


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Right on man, im checkin your shit out, n its definitely reassuring to know that this is how a widow is supposed to grow. the only fuck up though on my part, is that i accidentally watered the motherfuckers with molasses in the water last time around, and there might have been some residue from the previous plant i watered with nutrients. So both plants have a tinge of burn to them, and a little yellowing on the bottom leaves. im a stupid motherfucker, lol, what can i say?? The top growth is lookin good though, no more mistakes. im using completely seperate bottles to water in the WW and RD plants, just to make sure that nnothing foreign gets watered into the soil at all, unless i fuckin put it there man. Stupid rookie mistake. I have yet to start a plant up without there being some type of minor problem in the beginning, lol.

As far as pics go man, once again i have not delivered. I fuckin forgot to snap off anything tonight cuz i got caught up doin some dumb shit with the wife. she was at our local drug store, and while shopping, she set down her little money wallet that she keeps in her purse. she set it down by the coffee machine in the store for like 2 seconds to check on my son who was screamin bloody murder. She turns around, and its fuckin GONE, and some freaky lookin 40 yr old bitch is runnin out the front door of the store. So she breaks down n cries, while everyone else is checkin the tapes n fuckin tryin to get a good snap of the ladies face so they can have her ass arrested the next time she comes into the store. Anyways, she calls me and starts ballin (which i dont blame her for doin), and apologizin to me - about losin 40 bucks. i mean granted, its still 40 bucks, but then again, its only 40 bucks, yaknow what i mean?? So i had to drive up to the store n make sure she was ok, make sure my son was ok, n to make sure she knew i wasnt mad at her n i didnt blame her for anything man. 

After i got over the fact that people can be THAT fuckin desperate for cash that theyll rob a woman with her child in the middle of a fuckin grocerie store, during xmas season no less (which makes me sick to my fuckin stomach to be honest), i just had to suck it up n laugh about everything, because fuck man, everybody either gets robbed or loses their money from doin somethin dumb at least once in their lives man. Some people do it over n over n over every single day. This is the first time shes ever lost ANY money, lol, and she thinks its the end of the world and that shes gonna get in trouble or some shit, n im gonna be all pissed off over two stupid 20 dollar bills man. So ANYWAYS, lol, it took me a couple hours to console her n make her know that i wasnt gonna divorce her, lol, n thank god they didnt steal her debit card, n greencard, n any other identification that she had in her actual purse, n once i did all kindsa ass kissey stuff, she finally cracked a smile, we smoked a bowl, n everything was right in the world again, lol.


By the time all that shit was done with, the lights went out in my tent, and i couldnt do a god damn thing. So, im sorry guys, BUT i WILL take pics tomorrow for sure when i take them out during the day to do my daily check to make sure theyre all still 100% females. Ill just snap off a couple pics of each plant as i go man, ESPECIALLY my whiteberry. shes such a fuckin pornstar man. Not the biggest plant by any means whatsoever, but by far my favorite, and pretty as hell. I think she might turn out with a tinge of blue to her man, lookin at how deep green her leaves are, n lookin at the centers of the tops, i really think shes either gonna give off some REALLY nice colors, or shes gonna end up lookin like that one top cola in the Whiteberry Pic on the Tude's website. Just straight up WHITE, lol. i can live with that shit man. Ill show you what i mean when i take pics in the early afternoon tomorrow. 

As far as all the other plants go man, everything is goin great. Things are progressing beautifully, and every plant now has multitudes of hairs on the stems and innernodes. Every day i wake up n the hair number has doubled. Its just a matter of days before i start seeing what the bud formations are gonna look like, n then all thatll be a mystery is how fat the buds are gonna be. But no matter how big theyll be i got Gravity n P.maxx, which will take that n increase it substantially, n that shit just makes me smile.


No burn from the P.Maxx dose whatsoever. im glad as hell that i did my quazi-flush on each plant before i dosed them up. Ive read in a few different peoples posts that when they used it, even a day after use, they had SEVERE nutrient burn, which is what made me take that extra precaution before i watered with it. So from here on out, im cutting back nutrients by 1/2(i think i said that already somewhere), and am gonna concentrate on the Humboldt shit, and see what it can really do for me. not that im relying totally on the nutrients to do the work man, im tryin to develop as a grower, and not rely on some miracle snake oil to do all the work for me, lol.

Done babblin. Ill post up tomorrow for all to see. 

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 2, 2008)

420weedman said:


> where those pics at mang ! ... and remember how my widow is growing ! low and bushy... just like my other sativa ... durban
> oh and i responded to you back over at my journal


 
Wait, i need to check out your widow pics again man. How old are they again?? n are your widows 100% sativas or are they hybridized?? I mean, obviously they have at LEAST some of the same traits (are yours Seedsman widows??) obviously, because mine are still fuckin TINY - like around 4-5 inches right now. which is why im gona give them another week before i flower, otherwise ill end up with a really short plant that produces like a fuckin half oz. , lol. OR, if i flower too long, ill end up with a fuckin 5 ft plant, n ill have to cut a hole in my tents cieling, and mount the light to the bottom of my top cab, n outfit the whole damn closet with mylar n panda to expand my whole growroom -- which has been a thought in the past but never fully realized because i wouldnt know what to do with all my electrical. Nevertheless, lemme go re-look at your shit before i start freakin out about my babies not comin along properly. If theyre underdeveloped, this is irrefuteable proof of the difference between cFLs and HIDs. crazy fuckin different, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2008)

Holy shit man, I'm glad to hear your girl is ok! That shit is so sad. Its amazing what people will resort to. And your right on, at least" it was just 40 dollars" man!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 3, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Wait, i need to check out your widow pics again man. How old are they again?? n are your widows 100% sativas or are they hybridized?? I mean, obviously they have at LEAST some of the same traits (are yours Seedsman widows??) obviously, because mine are still fuckin TINY - like around 4-5 inches right now. which is why im gona give them another week before i flower, otherwise ill end up with a really short plant that produces like a fuckin half oz. , lol. OR, if i flower too long, ill end up with a fuckin 5 ft plant, n ill have to cut a hole in my tents cieling, and mount the light to the bottom of my top cab, n outfit the whole damn closet with mylar n panda to expand my whole growroom -- which has been a thought in the past but never fully realized because i wouldnt know what to do with all my electrical. Nevertheless, lemme go re-look at your shit before i start freakin out about my babies not comin along properly. If theyre underdeveloped, this is irrefuteable proof of the difference between cFLs and HIDs. crazy fuckin different, lol.


thats fucked up about about your wife, somebody shouda triped that bitch as she was running out the store!

my widow is like a month old now also yes its seedsmen !!!!!!!!(lol dont you remember PM'n me after i said it was like 2 weeks ago?, you burnt ass mofo ), ill take a pic of her again 2nite 4 u.
i went back in my journal and put up some pics of my plants in flowering from a month ago... check it out.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

FUCK MAN!!! jesus christ i smoke too much herb, lol!! . Cool bro, ill be checkin that shit out tonight. N thanks TC n 420 for your concern, shes cool, n what sucks is that nobody even noticed the damn broad until she was already out the door. she had a shopping cart full of groceries and she just ditched the cart, took the wallet n bailed. Fuckin people man, i swear...


SO I MAY BE FUCKED!!!, lol. My plants wont fuckin stop vertical growth. This two week stretch thing better fuckin stop like NOW, or im not gonna have enough space between the light and the tops to have nice compact buds, or even have buds on the tops period man, lol. All of the plants keep on growing man, theres only 12" between the light and the tops of the plants man, and i need to back it off a little bit for when i use the gravity shit. I dont know why, but it says move the light 6-10 inches farther away from your canopy than it is now. Its gettin kinda hot right above the canopy too man, lol. I need to get some Bushmaster or something, n dose them up once so i can stop vertical growth. maybe its also because ive only fed them a straight up BLOOM nutrient feeding once since flowering. The first week i did a veg feeding one more time just like they recommend to, and then i started in on the bloom nutes. they must have grown a good 5-6 inches over night man. On one hand im happy as fuck cuz this just confirms that im doin shit right, and im gonna have some BIG ASS NUGGETS, lol, but then in the other hand man, im not gonna have room to see those nuggets come to fruition if they keep up the whole upward growth trend.

I didnt wanna tie them down man, and especially not while im into flowering, but i may need to take the roof off the tent, and re-rig everything to the point that my closet becomes the growroom. i dont fuckin know yet man, lol. maybe i can just take the top of the tent off, n rig up some panda film on the top of the tent so theres no roof, but pieces of film goin from the top, to out towards the walls, kinda like a funnel typa deal. i wonder if you guys have a clue what the fuck im talkin about, lol. i dont know how to put it to where it makes sense. maybe ill draw it, or better yet, actually DO it, lol, and just snap one off for you guys to check out. i dont know yet.

I wish i had a simpler fuckin solution man. I never thought shit would go THIS well, lol, i thought i flowered soon enough to where i wouldnt have a problem like this damnit!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry im a little far behind but whats this gravity shit youre using?? way too much reading for us stoners man lol. why do you have to raise the light more? seems like you could lower it a bit if you wanted. i dropped mine down around 6" and its been that close for weeks. i vegged for like 7 weeks too and my plants are only like 2-3 feet tall.. maybe its just the strains since i got mainly indicas but it doesnt seem like they would get that much taller man if you already started flowering. but i guess well just have to wait and see..


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I had to raise my light up, because my plants are still stretching. theyre passed the 2 foot mark, and on their way to 3 feet slowly, lol. i had to raise the light cuz i dont want my shit getting too hot, and my buds ending up fluffy n airy. i want dense, thick fuckin heavy "hit u over the head n knock u the fuck out' nuggets, lol. It started to get hot in there again because of all the space the plants are takin up, theres no room for air circulation anymore. i gotta go out to my dro shop or hTG and pick up an oscilating fan to clip into the corner, to blow on them bitches.

Another reason i need to raise the lights, is because of Gravity n Purple maxx.

Theyre new nutrients im using from humboldt. Purple maxx is basically a resin inducer, and it packs on the calyxes closer n more tightly together, so you get bigger nuggets. N in some cases it even makes your plants purple, lol. Gravity is a flower finisher that you use 3 weeks before chop, and it packs on the final crystals, and it makes your buds more dense n fuckin heavy n filled out. 

The reason i have to raise my lights for this, is because these products increase the roots nutrient uptake by like 100%, and it increases the growth rate. if the lighting is too close, your gonna burn your plants more easily - at least thats what i says on the bottle. So i just wanna be safe for right now, at least until i can get my fan in there to cool shit off full time. then ill play around with the lighting to see what works the best. ill be using barstools or something creative to keep my wWs close to the light so they dont stretch too much until they need to 

I just snapped some pics, so ill post them bitches up here in aminute.

the plants are all around 26-27 inches tall, and the bags are about 13 inches tall, so im estimating a final height of almost 4 feet, give or take, including growbags.

WWs are still yellowing a little bit, but hopefully ill have that shit under control, cuz im moving the cFLs further away so they can stretch out a little bit n the fan leaves can start to branch out. Im giving them another week n then into flowering they go.

pics to follow.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol man you went from worried they weren't gonna get big enough to running out of room! I'd say one good option you have is super cropping. You could super crop all the tops, this will slow vertical growth, and increase the growth below the cropping for a couple days. I've seen MrHowardMarks use it, and also Ratfords. It seems to work really well in this kinda situation.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

OK, update time. 

im gonna do all the pics in this post, n then ill post again telling you which plant is which. i had to fuckin take pics of my color coded labels cuz they look so much alike now its hard to tell them apart (cept for twilight, lol, youll see what i mean) . Fuckin sucks i lost one to the hermieness man, but whatever, the wws n RD will make good replacements, if i can get the fuckers to veg right for fucks sake, lol.

ok, here we go!!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

Those girls are looking sweet man. Very thick and hearty stems, and they really have exploded in size since the last pics!!! The first pic on the bottom row what plant is that? Looks very sativa dom. All of them look great though man!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol man you went from worried they weren't gonna get big enough to running out of room! I'd say one good option you have is super cropping. You could super crop all the tops, this will slow vertical growth, and increase the growth below the cropping for a couple days. I've seen MrHowardMarks use it, and also Ratfords. It seems to work really well in this kinda situation.


 
What do you mean by supercropping?? you mean fimming??

Wouldnt that fuck up my tops cuz im already 2 weeks into flower? I dont know if thatd be the best idea. i figure that if i dont have enough room i can always LsT them bitches a little bit, i mean theyre huge and itlll take a little bit of work, but itll at least cut the size down by a few inches. i fuckin thought that i was done with the stretch a couple days ago when they stopped after they all had about a 5 inch growth spurt man, lol. fuckin bastard plants  -- i guess its one of those problems that aint too bad to have, yaknow, lol??

Ok, so heres the plants color coded -- White - Whiteberry, Blue -- Bluecheese, Red--Twilight, Yellow -- Northern Soul . n then theres a snap of the two widows, n a couple wideshots of the tent. 

things are goin awesome - other than the vertical growth, lol. the plants are lookin fuckin amazing, and i cant wait to see them buds just bust the fuck out of each top n start changin colors n just lookin all gooey n fuckin awesome. Ive never seen plants this awesome in person man, n i personally never thought in a million years i would be this successful. 

I think in part it has something to do with the Purp Maxx -- the recent growth spurt that is. I think that the maxx opened up the root system to the point where they just sucked up any residual nutrients left in the soil, and shot up like a fuckin cannon, lol. i know thats unlikely, and they were probably just due for one last big stretch, but hey, a guy can dream right?? im just basically lookin at these bitches under a microscope man. i wanna make sure this stuff works, and its not my imagination. Everything ive read about this stuff has been positive man. everything except for the people who dont know how to follow directions, and end up burning their plants anyways, lol. 

i would do a plant by plant update, but seriously everything is goin so well theres really no need to man. everything is equally awesome -- and thats including my other twilight man, i never thought that she would catch up to the rest of the plants, but not only has she, but she has also got two branches that are 2 inches taller than the rest of the plants man. shes gonna have two beasty fuckin buds on those two branches, n then theres gonna be a few small popcorn buds. but i can live with that man, shellbe good for an ounce or two for sure 

My favorite plant is still Whiteberry, with northern soul comin in a close second man. Whiteberry just looks like shes gonna be a monster when she starts producing. just one mean lookin plant,n like i said before, i wouldnt be surprised if she had blue tinges everywhere. Northern is just a fuckin beast. branches everywhere, and budsites everywhere. her tops are full, and fuckin lookin like shes gonna have some monsters on her too man. well see though, im not countin my chickens, but i gotta say that im not uncomfortable with the thought of 1/2 lb from just these 5 plants man. if i get 8 oz from these 5 plants, n then another 3 or 4 from my widows, n then one or two from my RD, ill be the happiest fuckin camper at the commune man 

hope you enjoyed the update. WWs will come along soon enough, although i still cant figure out why they yellowed up on me. i really think its because of that accidental mollases watering, but i dont know if molasses would even have that effect on baby plants man. Does anyone else know what it could be?? they aint deficient in anything, thats for damn sure. i got dolemite lime in there to balance the ph, and its fresh FF soil, not reused or anything, so i dont see why it would be doin that shit, other than the one thing ive done differently. the molasses. Well, that n the fact that im using CFLs for this part with them, and theyre about 2 inches away from the tops. so i should probably back them off, n then water the shit out of them the day after tomorrow with some Spring water, or some R/o water (i just found out i can get RO water, but its a pain in the ass).

Opinions, thoughts?? u know as always, i appreciate it


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Those girls are looking sweet man. Very thick and hearty stems, and they really have exploded in size since the last pics!!! The first pic on the bottom row what plant is that? Looks very sativa dom. All of them look great though man!!


 
LOL whats funny is, thats the twilight man. shes 100% pure indica. not a hybrid at all -- shes actually known for being indica in its purest form


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

Well whats funny about it is from that picture, she looks 100% sativa. 

Super cropping isn't fimming!! It is basically pinching the stems, and giving a slight bend. You just gently pinch the stem to collapse it usually a couple inchs down from the top. Then bend slightly, and wall ah you have supper cropped plants. What this does is drastically slows vertical growth. It moves the plants focus from growing up to bulking up!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow, ive read about that shit before, but i forgot that THAT was supercropping man, thanks!! i just might do that shit. but i gotta make sure that if im gonna do it, im gonna do it lower down on the branch, cuz i dont wanna fuck up the nug formations on the tops man. i wanna see how big they get  I appreciate the advice TC man, you rock  

this shit is gettin fun as hell, lol. O, n about the twilight man, if you get a chance to, pick up the cannabible, theres actually a two page spread about twilight in i think volume 2...lemme look real quick. - no its volume 3. its 100% indica, but its meant to be an outdoor strain, which might explain the odd growth here. but what i dont get, is why the Tude has it marked as an indoor strain. bah who gives a fuck man, shes thriving anyways, lol - i think shell be ok  I just wish that she would turn purp for me, even though its just the trend of the moment, and it seems that everyone is following a fad of some sort by begging for purps from their dealers, i personally just wanna see what some purps look like in person, growin on a plant. i cant wait until these fuckers bud up, ill be snappin off pics every other day man.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2008)

Np man, glad I could help. i don't actually think it will mess up the bud growth at all. The plant recovers, and starts growing straight again. You have to do it at the top though, cus it stops the vertical growth at the point you crop it. The technique would be much less effective lower on the plant. 

I didn't doubt what you are saying about the twilight being indica, I'm just commenting on what I see, lol. The thinness of the leaves just makes her look that way. She looks great though, love the look of fresh growth!!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 3, 2008)

all your plants are looking good !, i see a couple have leaves that are turned down and browing at the very tip ... like some of mine ... i cant figure out exactly why its happening.
any way i did a massive pic update too, the durban is now taller than the widow ... but the widow is my bushiest plant yet !


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

u mean at the bottom of the plants?? i figured it was just because the canopy is so thick in the tent, that not enough light was getting down to the bottom of the plants, so some leaves turn yellow or brown, and they end up dying. every day i have to pluck one or two dead leaves from the very bottom of the plants. No biggey i figured, lol. If youthink it could be somethin else, lemme know man, cuz if its an actual problem id like to get right the hell on top of that pronto 

As far as the slightly browned tips that go all the way up the plant here or there, i figure it might just be because of a tiny bit of over fertilizing. i know it couldnt be due to ph, cuz i did a fat fuckin tablespoon of dolemite lime per each gallon of soil i used so the ph is stabalized. it stays around 6.5 - 6.9 all the time - ive only had to check my mix's ph three times during the whole grow so far,n every time its been super consistent, so that cant be it. 

Is it possible to shock the plants if you use SUPER cold water when you feed them?? cuz every other watering i used distilled or spring water, which i keep my trunk FULL of in my car, n it gets fuckin COLLLLD outside man. those jugs are almost frozen when i bring them in, n i let them sit for about 30 mins to warm up just a little bit, but its still pretty fuckin cold water. If there is a bad effect because of this, im wondering exactly what it could be. i just figured the plants would love the cold water to cool off the roots and give them a nice break from the hot ass protocol that is my HID light, lol.

Ill jump over to your thread right now n check out your photorama bro - im interested in seeing whats up with your bitches for sure, and wanna check that WW out to see how much better its doin, so i can mentally give you the finger > lol


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

every computer is doing it, im on one a just built for a friend now .. all updated, newest ie.. sp3. it still is fuxoring me over .... only on this message board
oh yea check it out .... what better way to smoke your own herbs ?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats a nice lookin piece man. I really want to get a nice bong. Something like that with an ice catcher, and maybe a second bubbler with an ash catcher on it. They are so expensive for nice ones though. That is pretty sweet man.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 4, 2008)

what is that? Snob?? whatever it is man, it looks fuckin awesome, n looks like it cost a couple hundo. definitely worth the money for sure man. that ash catcher makes the bong aesthetically for sure, lol. If u got it on the cheap, lemme know cuz im lookin for somethin a little similar, but ROOR is too fuckin expensive man. i was lookin at some of their custom pieces man, n they AINT cheap ill say that much. Did you see that one ROOR that was like fuckin 4 grand?? had fuckin diamonds inlayed into the bong, fuckin rubies n 24 Kt gold n Silver....Fuckin theres a bong for a REAL drug lord bro -- who the fuck can afford to spend an lb's worth of cash on one fuckin bong man, lol. craziness. I just picked up the new Weed world and CC magazines, and theres alot of ads for bongs in there that i havent seen before, lemme go grab the mag n ill put up a couple links (NOT RICKROLLS, I PROMISE -- I ALREADY GOT ALOT OF YOU ALREADY  ) 

one minute...

www.kustomkultureshop.com

www.getgear.ca - but i think thats wholesale only

www.glasspipes.org/Fathead_glass

www.kush.ca

www.bobhq.com

n theres more in the wW mag, but i aint goin to grab that ATM. 

matter fact man, u got me in the mood to either fuckin window shop, or just straight up shop. i just gotta make sure the wife dont hear me swipe out my cc from my wallet n bust me makin a purchase, lol. she got like supersonic hearing when it comes to that shit man, its like her sixth sense when i start to even think about spendin money she bashes through the door like a fuckin superhero to try n thwart my efforts, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol King that last paragraph had me fucking laughin bro, you crack me up!! You need the one with the diamonds and gold and shit dude, cus its "fit for a King"!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 4, 2008)

dude that shit is fit for a fuckin billionaire man. I think id slap myself if i ever bought that shit, n i cant say id even smoke out of it man, lol. id fuckin put it in a glass showcase n shine a beam of light down on it n shit. get some fuckin infra red censors n have a dropdown steel cage, n alla that shit man. that fucker belongs in a museum, not a smokeroom, lol.

n i checked out those websites for myself, n theyre shit. Some of them dont even carry the fuckin pieces that they advertise in the mags. N one fuckin site gives u the option wether you wanna shop retail or wholesale, n the fuckin retail half of the site dont got NOTHING in it man. You gotta register as a potential wholesale buyer in order to fuckin even be able to look at their products, n its not even that cool. Im just gonna end up gettin either a Magic glass piece or some ROOR action man. its expensive, but honestly, in comparison to the quality of the glass n alla that, i guess its worth the cash id have to shell out to get it -- not that ANY glasspiece is worth that amount of fuckin money. i mean cmon, you can fuckin core out an apple n smoke out of that shit for free -- why pay 300 EURO -not US, EURO- to get some fatty glass?? 

i mean, i probably will, only because i cant find any nice Graffix pieces anymore which makes me sad as hell. i used to have a FAT fuckin graffix 3 footer. Had the ceramic Jokers head as the base n everything. No fancy diffusers, just a fatty tube, the ceramic base, and a nice big fuckin color changing bowlpiece n slide. Those were the good old days, lol. Nowadays people wont even blink twice at your bong unless its got a double diffuser ashcatcher that lights itself with a built in atm n cellphone in case its your last bowl n you dont wanna fuckin have to stop smokin to call your dealer. Or you can get the delux version that has a built in microwave n a years supply of fuckin hotpockets for a mere extra 200 EURO. get the fuck outta town man. This typa shit makes me feel old, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys ! it makes me smoke more weeeeeed.
got it from ... 
everyonedoesit.com
the tube it self was cheap .. like 65 a fucking awesome deal, but i added a roor narrowing bowl,and diffy, and i bought another spoon pipe... 
but the bong shipped should be something like 100$
now the spork a/c and custom martini bowl cost double that !
so its about the price of a nice roor tube alone. but im way happier with this then i would be with just a roor tube 
and yes, ive seen those tubes ! , some people make some SERIOUS investments in glass collections ... i had no idea



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> what is that? Snob?? whatever it is man, it looks fuckin awesome, n looks like it cost a couple hundo. definitely worth the money for sure man. that ash catcher makes the bong aesthetically for sure, lol. If u got it on the cheap, lemme know cuz im lookin for somethin a little similar, but ROOR is too fuckin expensive man. i was lookin at some of their custom pieces man, n they AINT cheap ill say that much. Did you see that one ROOR that was like fuckin 4 grand?? had fuckin diamonds inlayed into the bong, fuckin rubies n 24 Kt gold n Silver....Fuckin theres a bong for a REAL drug lord bro -- who the fuck can afford to spend an lb's worth of cash on one fuckin bong man, lol. craziness. I just picked up the new Weed world and CC magazines, and theres alot of ads for bongs in there that i havent seen before, lemme go grab the mag n ill put up a couple links (NOT RICKROLLS, I PROMISE -- I ALREADY GOT ALOT OF YOU ALREADY  )
> 
> one minute...
> 
> ...


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

yo that shit is sick, i lke the string technic, got any other tricks like that


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 5, 2008)

Broozer Bud said:


> yo that shit is sick, i lke the string technic, got any other tricks like that


Nah man, aint no trick to it, just kept tying them motherfuckin branches down as they grew out n up, n they just bended to my will  . I still dont like the way they turned out yield wise, but as far as the plant itself went, if i coulda done the same thing and ended up with 2 oz, lol, i woulda been a happy camper. i got way way more room to grow now ,n shits gonna be ALOT more satisfying on the eyes aswell as the lungs here in a few weeks . Read the rest of the journal and check out whats up with THIS grow bro, lol. the best trick is yet to come ... 

O, n i cant fuckin member if i told you guys last night (smoked out slightly, lol), but i got most of my seeds in yesterday. I got the Dragon ,the Express, the papaya, the bubblicious, the purple power, n all my freebies. im still waitin on another batch of whiteberry fems, strawberry blue fems, new york special fems (pure diesel), and new york 47 fems (pure AK). I had to pick up the strawberry blue, n i DEFINITELY had to pick up the whiteberry again man - i love the way she grows. But the strawberry blue just looks too good to pass up. N the 47 n the special just looked really fuckin awesome, lol. The legends collection man, i always end up stoppin to check them out, n i never fuckin pick them up. Ill have them bitches by wednesday, so anyone that talked to me in PM knows whats up, so hit me up about it around then


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

i want to try ak-47 , when you move out man ... you gotta plant like 1 seed of every strain you got and clone them all ! that would be a sick ass selection to smoke from


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

yo king, were the hell did you manage to get seeds like that


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Order them off the net broozer!! Thats sweet you got your order bro, I got your message last night, but I didn't stay on long. So just curious, if you were gonna order some AK, why didn't you opt for the serious seeds original AK? But its sweet as hell you got some. Whats the strawberry blue, I havn't heard of it, you get them from attitude? I'll have to check it out.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah he just likes to copy me lol just planted some strawberry blue a few weeks ago.. all it says on attitude is PURE STRAWBERRY. so i guess thats what it is haha 25% indica/75% sativa


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

So is it supposed to be strawberry cough?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 5, 2008)

420weedman said:


> i want to try ak-47 , when you move out man ... you gotta plant like 1 seed of every strain you got and clone them all ! that would be a sick ass selection to smoke from


 
Yeah, lol, thatd mean that id have fuckin 26 mother plants man!! lol, id need a whole new basement just for them alone, lol. What i AM gonna do though, is take my 10 favorite strains and make moms out of them, but im also gonna make sure that i have more seeds of those moms. n then after like 12 months of running a perpetual lb every 3 weeks typa deal, ill flower the moms, and then grow out 10 more moms of different kinds, n do the same shit. Hopefully ill be able to go like 5 years without having to make a mother of the same plant twice. THATd be sweet. plus, if Ohio ever becomes medicinal, which i think it will by summer next year, ill be one of the first people in line to either grow fOR a compassion shop, or open one myself. either way, if the shit becomes legal, im gonna make damn sure i find a way for me to do it legal, and help other people in the process. Like alot of people on here, for some reason i think that i was put here to help other people and grow cannabis. so im just waitin for the oppurtunity to show itself, n im jumpin on that shit 

Ill be ordering seeds like once a month now man. I gotta calm it down a little bit or im gonna get to the point where im not gonna be able to grow the damn plants out before the seeds go bad for gods sake, lol - that is, unless i start breeding n shit like that, but thats way down the pipeline man, i dont even wanna talk about that shit until im gettin ready to do it. 



DKskater75 said:


> yeah he just likes to copy me lol just planted some strawberry blue a few weeks ago.. all it says on attitude is PURE STRAWBERRY. so i guess thats what it is haha 25% indica/75% sativa


 
i just figured id pick a pack of those up so you could keep yours in case you fuckin love the way she turns out for ya  but dont worry, lol, i aint lettin your ass off the hook bro, just gimme a couple more days n ill be hittin u up! I didnt forget about ya bro, i promise 


N ThunderCat, Nope, it aint supposed to be strawberry cough at all man. Its just Legends Collection Strawberry blue. It dont say the geneology of the plant, lol. Actually what other strawberry plants are there besides cough?? cuz i guess it would have to be strawberry cough x blueberry wouldnt it?? n also, i heard from somebody that the Blueberry that was used to make strawberry blue is Dj Shorts Blueberry, but that could just be a heaping steamy load of bullshit. I gotta do some searching for her genepool, but im sure ill find that shit. Its a WHITE strain, i know that much man, the AK, Straw Blue, and special are all from legends, and theyre supposed to all be white relatively, but the Strawblue is fuckin WHITE WHITE, lol. hope i can grow it out like that man. I ordered the New York 47 cuz it just looks like some bomb diggity - i was thinkin about ordering some other type of AK, but i couldnt think of who the original breeder was for the AK, so i didnt know which one would be the best. So legends was a logical choice man, cuz i heard their plants are more or less homogenous, and they are potent n fuckin rock. So well see, lol.


i shoulda never ordered more seeds from bcbuddepot man. Im gettin kinda worried that im gonna git ripped off by them. last time i spoke with them they were kinda rude as shit, n were tryin to tell me its gonna take like a month to get out to me, and no tracking number n all that stupid shit that they usually do, but more than anything they were just fuckin rude when i was bein polite n proffessional as fuck. fuckin cockblockers...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2008)

If that is strwberry cough x blueberry thats pretty cool. For future referance, serious seeds had the original AK47. I'm sure the legands strains will be killer though.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 6, 2008)

FUCK, lol, i shoulda fuckin known that shit man. good lookin out on that, ill have to pick up on that sometime soon.

Does anybody here know who that one dude is 7th1der??
Hes fuckin stalking me (or trying to, i should say, lol)!!
Member the other day when i rickrolled like 50 people?? This guy is the only guy who fuckin got offended. He then proceeded to read every post ive ever written, and put in his sig every thread that i put that rickroll link, and then he put a quote in there that i wrote when TodayIsaGreenday got his apartment robbed, i offered to sell him a gun if he needed to protect his fuckin house, like any good friend would if some shit like that went down. Anyways, the dude is fuckin annoying as shit - hes even tryin to say he traced my IP address, and he knows where i live, which is impossible unless he knows how to bypass a proxy server, which i highly doubt. but if something like that WERE possible, its kinda fucked up that somebody like that is even ALLOWED in here, the whole point being that RIU is supposed to be an anonymous place for growers to kick it. So yeah, fuck this dude, i think im gonna see if i cant go ahead n get him banned from rollitup. Nobody should feel like they cant come here because of people going crazy, turning stalker, and trying to trace IP addresses.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2008)

That sounds ridiculous King, ya try to get rid of him! We gotta feel safe here, or theres no point in comeing here!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 6, 2008)

thats my whole point man. The dude is a fuckin whackjob. im not the type to go runnin around blastin anybody, unless theres a good reason for it. n even then i dont like to fuckin go around talkin shit, cuz then it brings me down to his fuckin level man, its fuckin rediculous. i already made the appropriate inquiry with the appropriate person, so hopefully theyll take care of the asshole, if not, then fuckim. Im sure hell realize that hes a douchebag after enough people have told him that hes a douchebag, and itll be over with. but shit like that definitely is enough to fuckin make my ass double check anything that could connect me back to my grow if anybody were paying attention, lol. fuckin cocksuckers man, theres one in every fuckin group, i swear to god.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 7, 2008)

damn man thats fukd up hope thwey get rid of his ass


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 7, 2008)

bah fuck it, aint no big deal man. Fuckin way stupider than it sounds, n it even sounds fuckin retarded, lol. So no worries, just write the fucker off as a moron n go about my day man. I aint one for stupid bullshit, n im surprised i even let the douche get under my skin in the 1st place. 


ANYWAYS, lol

Im havin troubles with my fuckin White Widows man. Theyre not growin!! I guess it could be because i started them off in the 3 gallon growbags, and its taking longer for the roots to set themselves up the right way and start growin out, but then again, it could be somethin else. ive never had a problem like this before, so im kinda wierded out. Im at my deadline today for throwing them into flower, and i dont know what the fuck to do now because theyre not anywhere near where they should be for 3 weeks (2 3/4 weeks, lol). I dont get it, but i AM throwin them into flower, n ill just hope that the HPS makes all the difference and they start stretching out. Well see man, i fuckin hopeso.

I might also do this - if they start stretching out, i might then put them back under the flouros, so they can revert back to veg for a few days, n then reflower them - just so theres more plant material for buds to form onto. I dont know man, i just want them shits to grow the fuck up, lol. The Red Diesel is slow going too man - its gotta be the god damn flouros. I dont get it. I mean, its HOT AS FUCK in that growbox up top. I need to figure out how to vent it out a little better or somethin - i just think maybe that mixed in with the fact that theyre flouros might be the reason for all the slow or stunted growth. Either way, nothing will be going through a full growth cycle under those, ill be using my HPS to flower the RD too. i just hope i get enough height on the motherfucker so that shit works in my favor. Well see man...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Now, just a quick pictureless update on the rest of the indy hybrids - which is what they are man. I fuckin realized that shit when TC commented on how much they look like sativas - i looked up each strain im growin again, and only one strain is indica dom, n the rest are mostly sativa (i think, i fuckin forgot already, lol) - Which ALSO explains why the motherfuckers WONT STOP GROWING GOD DAMNIT!!! its one of those problems that doesnt suck to have, but its a problem nontheless, lol. im seriously just about outta room, lol. I got like 10 inches left to move my light up, and i didnt wanna do that shit til like 3 weeks before harvest. The plants are all 5 inches away from the light. Theyve all grown to be 30 - 36" tall not including the growbags man. Thats more than TRIPLE the size of the plants when they went into flower fuckin 2 1/2 weeks ago man. W-O-W.

I mean, they dont get any bigger than triple the size of what they were in veg, right?? i think im usin way too much good shit to improve growth man, lol. Im usin Co2, im usin Purple Maxx, usin Super Plant Tonic, plus all my other regular nutes, and nothin is burnin at all. SO the plants have to be just drinkin it all in, n fuckin growin the fuck out. They only really tend to stretch real bad the day before i water them though. Maybe if i stop the plants from going dry for a couple weeks i can avoid any more serious vertical growth man. Im just throwin that one out there - if someone could give an opinion on wether or notthat shit would even work, id appreciate it. I tried supercropping, but the fuckin plants seemed to enjoy that shit, like "oh, your tryin to stop us from growin?? thats so cute k1, but i dont think that we really feel like doin what you want us to do right now motherfucker  " little sadistic temptresses, LOL. If this shit goes any farther, im gonna have to break out the twine, but even with that i dont know how id do it man, theyre all so fuckin tall i dont know which way i could tie them up successfully, plus if i DID tie them up, i dont know if there would be any typa effective light exposure for my Widows, which are still only like 6 inches tall right now. Fuckin hell man, lol.


Anyways, ill figure somethin out man, n ill snap off some pics for you guys tomorrow or the next day -- probably tomorrow. The flowers are the size of big ass fuckin marbles right now,n they just keep on gettin bigger every day. I can finally see the nug structure, and i have an idea of how big each top nug is gonna end up, that is, if the calyxes swell up like i want them to, and they connect from node to node. Well seehow it works out, n ill show u what im talkin about when i snap pics. Ill probably end up doin it tommorrow, just cuz theyre due for some fresh air, and i havent taken them all out of the tent in a couple days. So when i get a couple minutes to just take all of them out, ill snap a group pic out of the tent, and then some macros, just for youz.

thanks for readin, 

-K1.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 7, 2008)

i wish i had that problem, shit


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 7, 2008)

what light are you vegn the widows under ?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 7, 2008)

So you tied them up a bit huh, sounds good. Did you notice any reduction in the vertical growth after the super cropping. You said you didn't bend them when you super cropped them though didn't you, that prolly makes a differance. They sure are getting beastly though huh. 

Also King you might have posted this before, but I'm starting to think about nutes for mine, and I was wondering what your total nute regiman has been, your girls seem to really like it. You've got lime in your soil too right?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 7, 2008)

damn bak to the long ass paragraphs lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry Bhudda, i cant help myself man, lol.



Thundercat said:


> So you tied them up a bit huh, sounds good. Did you notice any reduction in the vertical growth after the super cropping. You said you didn't bend them when you super cropped them though didn't you, that prolly makes a differance. They sure are getting beastly though huh.
> 
> Also King you might have posted this before, but I'm starting to think about nutes for mine, and I was wondering what your total nute regiman has been, your girls seem to really like it. You've got lime in your soil too right?


Nope, not tying them down yet. im waiting to see if things taper off naturally before i do anything to fuck with the natural order of things.
N nope, i didnt bend the tops down at all when i pinched the branches. i just figured that shit didnt matter too much cuz i was basically snapping the stems already, and the plants had to focus on repair reguardless, so it wouldnt matter. I guess that stupidity on my part, lol. 

As far as nutrients go, my regimen isnt too involved, but i follow it to the t pretty much.

Soil is just FF OC soil, with like 3 handfuls of perlite, and 1tbsp of Dolemite lime per gallon of soil. Basically comes out to one big handful of lime. that keeps my ph balanced, and ive only had to check it twice since i started this grow. its been right on themoney both times, and i probably wont check it again until right before flush. 

Now, the nutes -- i waited until the beginning of the 3rd week of veg to give my first dose of nutes. until that point i used nothin but distilled water. Once i got to the nutes, i used regular tap water. 
I started out with 1/2 strength FF grow big, and big bloom. By the 4th week i started up full strength GB n BB, with about 1 tsp mollasses per gal of water. i feed once every 4 days, one just a watering, one with nutes, alternating every time. 

Last week of veg i got some Blue Mountain Organics Super plant Tonic, and i started to use that with my Fox farm, just adding a teaspoon per gallon to everything. Nothin burned, so i figured they must like it. turns out they did. 

1st week of flowering, i did the same thing - Full Strength FF grow big, Big Bloom, SPT, n mollasses. After that, 4 days later when i was supposed to do water only, i did 1/2 strength of Tiger Bloom with nothing else. 

1st nute feeding for flower - 1/2 strength Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, SPt, n Mollasses, and added cottonseed meal for a small last dose of nitro before it was too late to do anything about it, and i ended up with yellow leaves 5 weeks in. Just sprinkled a fat ass handful of the shit onto the top soil, and watered. 

then i ordered my Pmaxx n Gravity. Week 2 of flowering i did just Water, and then 4 days later i did my regular flower regimen at full strength, taking out the SPT. Next Water only feeding, i added 1/2 tsp of Pmaxx to each gallon of water, and set the Maxxed gallons aside. I then took a Gallon of Distilled Water, and I did a MINI flush on each plant, just dumping a gallon of pure water through each plant, and then dosing them up with a gallon for each plant with the 1/2 tsp of Pmaxx in the water. they seemed to respond pretty well cuz i got about 4 inches of growth spurt the next morning, lol.

Next nute feeding, i cut my nutes back again by 1/2. The bottle of Pmaxx basically says that if your using this all the way through flowering, cut nutrients back by 1/3 so you dont burn your plants - because the Purple Maxx opens up the root system, and makes the roots more able to suck up every last bit of nutrient left in the soil that they can get theyre hands on. So just to be safe i cut back by 1/2 on everything. So 1/2 strength Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Mollasses, and no SPT. With 1/2 tsp of Pmaxx added in. 

The last watering i did with nutes (this past watering), i bumped up the nutrient strength, to where im at 3/4 strength, and im stayin right there for the duration. I dont wanna push shit too far man, lol. 

N 3 weeks before the chop, im supposed to add in 1 tbsp of Gravity to a Water only feeding, and do everything normally for the rest of the week. The next week, i do my Final Flush, and then when it needs watered again, add in one more tbsp of Gravity, and then feed just straight water from then on out. i need to read the Pmaxx bottle again to find out if im supposed to use that shit right up until the chop though, i cant remember. 

It helps to write all this shit down when you feed, so you always remember when your last feeding was, what you fed them, how much you fed them, ect, ect. This way you can always make adjustments going off of what you last did to your plants, should something go wrong. i live by the Motto "You can ALWAYS add to the mix, but you can NEVER take away from it", which is actually a Chef's creedo, but it applies to growers who use nutrients just the same, lol.

hope that helped bro, n yes, its absolutely worth it to order your nutes online, as opposed to settling for Walmart nutes or Home depot nutes. Home depot has worm poop, and a couple other things that you could probably get away with making a decent compost tea with, but i wouldnt do that shit unless its been tried and true by somebody else first, lol. Go with the mail order nutes if you can, if not, then you know what to do man 

-K1.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 8, 2008)

dear god, i have hell of a long way to go. i got to move into the mountains so i can set some real shit up. good luck


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 8, 2008)

loll dude you aint gotta do all that man. im in an apartment complex right now, with a simple growtent in a closet. The only obstacle was getting up the cash to buy the equipment, and the cash to buy the seeds. Other than that man, it was following instructions by the book on how to grow pot correctly, n the rest took care of itself. once you get the hang of things, then you can play around with your plants, n try different shit out, and thats when the real fun starts, because you take what youve learned, and you put your own personal spin on things. thats why every single grow journal here is so interesting, cuz each and every single one is different from one another. i dont see ANY two grows in these forums that are alike man. Its a beautiful thing. 

You dont gotta be all the way out in the boondocks to produce an lb of some dank ass bud. all you need to do is pick up a couple growing books, and have access to this place, and your golden man. Its all a matter of covering up your grow so nobody would ever know that its happening right underneath their noses. Odor control, noise control, lightproofing, and your done. Those three things are the only things that you really need to worry about, and if taken care of, you could grow in your landlords bedroom if you wanted to, n he wouldnt know about it, lol.

If you ever need anything along the way while your trying to get yourself off the ground bro, just message me. Any advice i can give or anything along those lines, is pretty much an open book to anyone thats asking. im not even close to a pro yet, but im learning as i go, just like everyone else. Hit me up if theres anything i can do for ya man 

-K1.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 8, 2008)

much rep+ dog.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks King, I knew your nute regimen was simple, so I was just curious. So basically grow big, and big bloom through veg, then big bloom, and tiger bloom through flower, with the pmax, and gravity, ok. I may try the same stuff, I like the results you've had. I don't know if I'm gonna spring for the pmax, and gravity, but I may it depends on how the shrooms turn out! I am gonna run a silica addative, supposed to increase plant structure. Does it say on the pmax to only use during flower, or can you start it earlier? If it increases nute uptake by the roots, it seems like it mightnot be bad to start during veg.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh ya, and have you seen Kushcrossers rez effect journal lately, the shrooms are really starting to get big now! https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/133887-kushcrossers-rez-effect-9.html


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 8, 2008)

I was just curious if i need a fan just for the heat put off by the lights.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Broozer, what kind of lights do you have, you want to keep your growing area at a good temp(ideally between 75-80), and a fan is also benefcial for making your plants stronger, having a fan blowing on them will strengthen the stems of them.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the aerogarden lights, which im going to use in the begining, and ill most likely switch to better lighting when they get bigger.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah an aerogarden, those are the counter top systems right? I don't think those lights put off much heat. You prolly don't need a fan for them per say. You might want to use a small fan to blow on the plants to make them stronger. Are you planning on budding them in the aerogarden? If so, I would prolly bud them pretty early, only give them a week or 2 veg, then bud them. A guy on here named gypsy has done some cool stuff with aerogardens, and other micro growing systems. He grew buds with roots, and it was pretty cool. I havn't seen him around for a couple weeks atleast, but if you could get ahold of him on here, he might have some good insite.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Dec 8, 2008)

OK King its been long enough give us pics!!!

=) 

LOL


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 9, 2008)

ask and ye shall recieve, lol. Ill be posting up the pics i took today, in an hour or two. Maybe less, who knows!! you just gotta stay tuned 

But seriously though man, i looked into my tent this mornin, n i got some mini golfballs goin on man. Im SERIOUSLY impressed with the way shit is developing here. The only complaint i have really, is that on the one side of the tent, where i have twilight and bluecheese #1, the buds arent growin as fast as they are on the other side of the tent. This is because the majority of the light is sittin to one side of the tent, because i have some ducting in the way i think, or because the bulb isnt centered in the room. Either way, the solution is simple, im just gonna rotate the plants around daily, so they all get an even amount of light. I was thinking about hookin up a light mover in there, but its north worth the trouble, plus i have fans and ducting and a carbon filter that would get in the way, so my solution is better, lol.

BlueCheese #2 -- The new LEader of the pack. Without a doubt the nicest lookin buds of the bunch, this is the plant that my avatar pic is from. Straight up 4' tall with the growbag, and just lush green, no signs of any serious burn or deficiencies, and she just seems to be lovin life.

Whiteberry -- Same deal man, just a little shorter, lol. Shes about 3 1/2 feet including the growbag, and also has buds the size of huge marbels, or smaller golfballs. These two plants are directly under the bulb, but ill start rotating theplants around tomorrow. Just fuckin beautiful.

Northern Soul -- Middle of the road. Her nuggets are still not quite as big as the previous two plants, but still shes lush, and just lookin fuckin awesome. 4' including growbag. Once i put this one under the bulb where bluecheese #2 is, shes gonna take over as the front runner easily, lol.

Twilight -- Shes so fuckin wierd lookin man, lol. Shes 4'3", and shes really thin. Not much foliage, but she has two MONSTER main branches that are just gonna turn into two massive fuckin colas hopefully. the way things are forming, i think that the spacing between nodes is just barely close enough to where we might be able to get one long big thick cola out of each huge branch. Well see. Buds arent that big, but shes the one thats sitting at the other end of the tent. No shadows are cast in the tent at all, but shes still not getting all the lumens id like for her to get. Once again, rotating will fix this for sure..

BlueCheese #1 -- Not at the back of the pack to say the least, but shes definitely got a little catching up to do. 4' with growbag, but her nugs just dont look quite caught up to the rest of the girls. I think im gonna use a full teaspoon of purple maxx on all the plants next feeding, just to see if it helps out with the calyx stacking. I cant fuckin wait for those calyxes to start swelling up, and for the hairs to change colors on the blue cheeses man. Theyre gonna look so fuckin danky, lol. 

The White Widows Are FINALLY FUCKING GROWING!!! I got a couple more books last night -- MARIJUANA SUCCESS INDOORS by Ed Rosenthal, and CANNABIS CULTIVATION by Mel Thomas. While checkin out the Ed book, it just popped into my head that i havent given them any grow nutes at all yet. So i took both of them out of the flowering tent immedeately, and i fed them both 1/2 strength veg nutes, just to see if something would happen, but at the same time, making sure i dont burn anything. Woke up this morning and both plants have spacing between nodes now, and are forming new nodes, and the branches are actually fanning out finally man. Im so god damn relieved, seriously. I thought they mighta ended up being lost causes, lol.

So anyways, i lied, lol, im gonna do the update now - i just wanted to make ya sweat a little bit 
lemme get to uploading the pics, and ill post again. The plants are in the same order in the pictures as they are in my report here. Gimme about ten minutes 

n thanks for readin as always 

-K1.

N before ya start laughin if you see toys n shit layin on the floor, or my son sleepin on the bed, its because im watchin him at the moment n i had to run into the grow room, open the tent n take out a plant, n then run back into our room with the damn thing to snap pics, and run n put it away, n come back. He dont like to be alone when hes sleepin, in case he wakes up and nobody is there, hell start to freak out. Abandonment issues, lol.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 9, 2008)

sounds sweet man cant wait to see.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 9, 2008)

here we go, sorry it took so long, lol. The pics are still in the same order, except for the last pics of the last plant. im a little confused, but i dont give a fuck. theyre all still MINE, lol, so checkum out man


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 9, 2008)

FINALLY SOMETHIN I CAN LOOK AT damn man there lookin nice wat day of flower are they n where u gettin those books from??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 9, 2008)

I saw my first pistils on November 26th, so i guess this is the end of Week 2 of flowering. I threw them into 12/12 on the 19th of november, so it took a week to show pistils, and from there is when im counting down my 7-11 weeks. I say 7-11 weeks because theres 5 different strains. some take 7-8 weeks, some take 8-10 weeks, and some take 9-11 weeks, lol. Im gonna have three different harvests from the plants in the tent right now, and then 2-3 weeks later ill have yet another harvest with the White Widows, n then ANOTHER harvest, from the Red Diesel, lol. i love this shit man 


N I get my books from ordering online, but alot of the ones i pick up i usually get from Barnes n Noble bookstore. I buy all my hightimes, skunk, cannabis culture, weed world, and Headz magazines from Barnes n Nobles too. They have every book on growing pot known to man. They even have SubCool's book DANK:the quest for the very best marijuana - which by the way, is a must read. Its just a beautiful book man, lol.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 9, 2008)

hells yeah!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL barnz n nobles carry that shit HAHAHAH thats funny as hell


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

im loving it.. you got some nice ladies developing there , i think you have more room for flowering then i do man ...
i just did a nice update too


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya his girls are really lookin nice. I think I'm gonna try pretty much the same nutes as you King. It seems like a simple regiman, and they sure look beefy! I think those buds are gonna bulk up real nice!


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 10, 2008)

lookin beautiful K1


----------



## jskrill (Dec 12, 2008)

cheapest most bootleg setup Ive ever seen - Upgrade Homie!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 12, 2008)

wtf he has a pretty good set up now man go thrwe the last few pages


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 12, 2008)

jskrill said:


> cheapest most bootleg setup Ive ever seen - Upgrade Homie!!!


lol go through his whole journal newbie !


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 12, 2008)

LMAO thats some funny shit. I appreciate the advice Skrill. Ill be sure to bust out the 250, 400, n 1000w lights i just bought the other week, n hook um all up just for you  

-- Wuddup guys, fuckin had to take care of some bidness yesterday man. A room full of italians (my family) needed mediation, lol. Fuckin everyone from my family back in jersey came to visit, n its kinda hard to pull myself away when i got 5 uncles yellin at me n fuckin tellin me to come play poker n get drunk 


So yesterday i DID find time to water my plants, cuz lets face it, fuck that shit, lol. I did my normal dose of Just water, with a 1/2 tsp of Purple Maxx, and i woke up this mornin and i had more dead leaves on the bottoms of my plants than usual. I mean, every day i have to pick one or two off of each plant because theres not very much light getting down to the very bottoms, but today i had to take off like 4-5 leaves on each plant. fuckin had be worried, but everything else looks awesome, and the buds are progressing really well, and every other bit of the plants are lookin healthy, so im not gonna sweat it. I think i got a minor dose of the burn that people talk about getting when they use P.Maxx wrong. Maybe i shouldnt use it with every feeding, lol. 

Other than that man, i think ill give it like 2 more days and snap off some pics for you guys. The buds are coming along really nicely on BC#2, Whiteberry, and Northern Soul, but shit is still kinda spindley on Twiglight and BC#1. I think its because those are the two plants who are showing some REALLY sativa like traits in them, which is wierd because Twilight is supposedly 100% indica, and BC is an indica dom hybrid. Fuckin wierd man. I guess the BC seeds werent as stabalized as i thought they would be after all. Reguardless im sure theyll fatten out in a couple days, so ill get some pics up as soon as theres some noticeable difference on all of the plants. Everything is fuckin beautiful though other than that little setback with the miniburn. 

--O, n btw, i finally threw my Widows into flowering. Finally they grew out to around 4-5 nodes and around 7 inches in height. So i figure if i flower now ill probably get a nice 2 foot plant out of them both, maybe a little taller but not by much i think.

Ill holler at you guys in a little bit. I still got family here, so ill tear away whenever i can to check up on things.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds good bro, I imagine things will be fine with the leaves on the bottom, just keep an eye on it. Have fun with the family!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 12, 2008)

i knew something was up ... been like 2 days without a update


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 12, 2008)

-- or a novel, lol.

Now lemme ask a question here. If you guys ever grown in a cramped environment, or have had a canopy so thick that the bottom of the plant aint gettin enough light to it, did you guys ever deal with a situation where every day you have to pick one or two leaves off the bottom, or leaves fell off the bottom daily?? I mean, it never moves its way up the plant, so i know its not a deficiency or a problem at all, and you cant tell even after the leaves are gone on the bottom that they were ever even there. The ONLY signs of trouble that ive had are a MINOR, MINOR TINY little bit of burning on the tips of the leaves. You can BARELY notice it. I looked at it n laughed, n said to myself that this must be the one complication im gonna end up with for this grow, n got over it. Of course im gonna use a gallon of water to run through each of the plants before i give them their next real feeding, but thats nothing major, just standard procedure every few weeks so i dont get too much of a buildup in the soil. 

ANyway, the question again, lol, did any of you ever have a canopy so thick that the bottoms had leaves goin yellow n fallin off due to lack of light??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 12, 2008)

o yeah, lol - btw Mane, thanks for stoppin by again dude, n thanks for the props  Where u been at man??


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

When I last grew, the plants weren't cramped, but the lower fan leaves started to die off slowly after I started to bud them. I think this is a pretty natural part of the plant growth. I think that it is also usually a bit worse with organic grows since the plants aren't pumped up on nutes. The plant is most likely just taking nutes from the lower leaves and putting them into the buds! Unless it gets real bad, I don't think its anything to worry about.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, its nowhere near the point to where i would classify it as bad, the leaves are more or less acting like nitrogen deficiency, yellowing, and then crisping up n dying. Only it happens over the course of one night while im sleepin. so i know it aint nitro def for sure, its just gotta be either lack of light, or like you said TC, just fuckin the plant eatin up every last drop of what im feedin them. I AM goin light on nutes, but thats only as of late. During the beginning ive been like carbo loading the plants up with as much shit as they could take up at once, lol. But like i said, they didnt know any type of leaf tip burn or anything really until just this mornin when i woke up. Its wierd. There were just one or two leaves that had white tips, but its been like that forever. i woke up this mornin n a hell of alot more leaves had white or burnt lookin tips. I freaked out of course, lol, but thinkin about it now with a calm head, its like i said earlier - if this is the extent of the problems im gonna have during this grow, then fuckin thank god, lol. Happy as shit about that.

O n check this shit out -- I was supposed to get my NYC Special, Strawberry blue, the Legends AK, and Whiteberry today in the mail, but they didnt show. What DID show though, was a letter from BC Bud Depot. Just a letter like, "Sorry we took so long, heres an extra handful for your trouble" -- the fuckers sent me another tenpack of The Black for free man. So now i got 20 seeds. If i wasnt afraid of them being just regular seeds from a bag of beasters or somethin, lol, id do an entire run of just The Black, but i dont wanna risk it. I think ill grow out a mom of the black in a month when these are done, n see how vigourous she grows, and find out if shes a dank plant or just some standard BC Beasty bud. Probably IS the genuine black though, The entire article that hightimes did on The Black was about BcBudDepot. I dont have the article anymore, but im pretty sure that theyre the ones who developed the strain. i cant find anything else online about it. --if you guys find somethin, lemme know, cuz id like to know the geneology on the plant, and where it comes from climate wise.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats sweet you got the 10pack for free. Hopefully they don't take forever getting the rest of your seeds out.lol


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 13, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> o yeah, lol - btw Mane, thanks for stoppin by again dude, n thanks for the props  Where u been at man??


I be chillen
was good


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 13, 2008)

not a damn thing man, just fuckin gettin it right finally, lol. just tryin to get by on the day to day man, waitin to get the fuck outta this apartment and into my own damn house - not just to grow, but because i been waitin to live in my own damn house for ever, lol. Cant fuckin wait man.


n TC, im actually waiting on the rest of my seeds from the Tude. i dont know why they havent come yet, but i do know that all of the strains i ordered were from the Legends collection, and im pretty sure they all come in glass tubes. so im not sure how well theyll get past customs or not, n im hopin right now that they do man, i dont wanna attract any undue attention in my direction right now. I cant remember if they ever took this long to get to me before - usually its 8 days on the mark from the day i order. fuckin sucks orderin seeds like this man - its a fuckin crapshoot.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)

how long has it been 9 days? lol, I wouldn't worry to much just yet.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Dec 13, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> ANyway, the question again, lol, did any of you ever have a canopy so thick that the bottoms had leaves goin yellow n fallin off due to lack of light??


Yes definatly a possibility. I belive we went over this just a little while ago but didnt find the post. 

With a 600W and a tight canopy you will only get about a foot or less of penetration and the bottoms will turn to stems, or have very little growth.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Dec 13, 2008)

PS my room is under going renovations. Heres a sneak peak.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 13, 2008)

nice man, thats the name of the game, lol. always room for improvement, no matter how perfect we have shit set up  . Im thinkin about taking this ballast and light out of the tent n hookin up my 1000w light n ballast, but i dont know what that would do as far as shocking the plants or anything like that, lol - some of the tops are actually on each side of the cooltube, just kinda hangin out, n i dont know if they would end up frying if i put in an extra 400w right there. what i mIGHT do though, is take all my cFLs from the top cab except for 1 or 2 so i can still veg my RD, and put them into the tent, so light can get to all parts of the plants. i just need to figure out what the best way to do that would be, as far as light fixtures n whatnot. ill have a whole week to figure it out though, i dont have any work n ill have a decent amount of free time ti make minor improvements to the grow, so hopefully ill get shit sorted to where i can pull this one off WELL, lol. 

Another thing im definitely doing though, so i dont know if it even matters if i add light, is im gonna be taking all of the tops off when theyre ripe, and im gonna let all of the underdeveloped buds on the plant, to fatten up under the 600w, while i dry n begin the cure on everything else. as long as i do that, then every single site on the plant thats begun to bud, wether they mature or not right now, they will once i cut those tops off in a few weeks, right?? i hope so man. the least complicated i make this grow the better for me. 

O n check this shit out too, i guess my plants are starting to uptake more water, more frequently, because i looked into my tent a little while ago, and my Northern soul's leaves were drooping and wilting. this is a clear sign of underwatering -- now the other plants arent doing that, but i think i can figure out why. the growbag for Northern soul is and always was SUPER light. not heavy when watered either, like the rest of the plants get. so that can only mean one thing im pretty sure, n thats that the plant has a MASSIVE root system, taking up the majority of the space in the bag, and when i water, it must pretty much just pass right through the roots n the soil, because i just watered them 2 days ago. All of the other plants had bone dry and rock hard topsoil, so i figured id give them a water too, and then water them every 3 days from now on instead of every 5 days. that should take care of that. what i did to hopefully fix the drying out problem was, i took a gallon of water, and fed the plant with her usual nutrient feeding, and then i took all of the runoff, and i ran it through her again, and again still. Then i took the runoff from one of the other plants and ran it through her. Finally she began to retain a little bit of weight, so i figured that she must have absorbed somethnig finally, and i left her alone. Hopefully this wont become a problem

-- plants cant become rootbound after theyve been in flower for a few weeks, can they?? i fuckin hope not man. I dont wanna deminish my yeild because of some bullshit little thing i didnt think of during setup. i guess only time will tell, lol.

O, lol - i figured out how to stop my tent from getting too cold at night too. i dont have a space heater i can hook up into my closet, so i think i figured out the next best thing here. My top cab always gets WAY too hot, like 90-100 degrees too hot. So what im gonna do is, take some 4" ducting, and connect it to one of my two 4" 80 cfm intake fans i have hooked up to the tent. Then im gonna run it into the cab, so the fan sucks the hot air out of the cab, and itll blow it into the tent, effectively exhausting the cab, and heating the tent at the same time. The other intake fan i have hooked up will take care of fresh air, i have a tower fan right next to it with the ionizer turned on, so its blowing pure air into the intake fan - i think it should be able to handle the hot air from the cab coming in as long as i have fresh air coming in at the same rate aswell. Its all getting sucked out of the tent anyway via the carbon filter, so it shouldnt matter. Heat is all im worried about with that - i dont wanna fuck up my yield because the tent is a couple degrees below tolerable for the buds. i wanna see a nice big yield, n then maybe ill unhook the heated fan for the week before harvest to bring out the purple in my twilight. hmmmm.... well see what happens i spose, lol.

til tomorrow, 

k1.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol love your updates, but god damn bro, write a book!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Lol love your updates, but god damn bro, write a book!!!!


That's what I'm like, but I can't stop readin them though

K1 knows to keep them coming


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 14, 2008)

Sup K1ng...!!!

How's it hanging...???

Life is good in the land of 30 below...!!!! busy as a bee...!!!

Catch you on the flip side...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 14, 2008)

HOLY SHIT DUDE!!! lol - where the fuck u been man?? hidin out or somethin? hope all is well gypsy bro, n hope your back to stay - if not, then stay safe, n make sure u hit me up at least every once in a while man - pm me and ill hook up my email so we can stay in touch!!

N Mane n TC, lol 

Guys, i cant help it. I may as well write a fuckin book man, lol, i know - when i start writing i just keep getting thoughts in my head, and i just end up typin them bitches out. I got to cuz even though im talkin with all you guys, im still keepin record of the grow, so anything that comes to mind about this grow, i gotta write it down, so i have record of the date that somethin happened, or an idea that i thought of but forgot the next day, lol, ill have it in here, just in case i dont write it down in my written journal. But other than that, i used to wanna be a writer, so it just kinda comes naturally to me  -- hell who knows man, maybe one day after i get my progrower certification (LOL) ill write a book on my experiences so all n00bs can learn from my mistakes and successes. Ya never know man, if SubCool can do it, why not me eh 

Anyways, everything is goin good with the grow thus far. No pics yet, but ill hook that up in a day or two, the underwatering fiasco has been neutralized, and the once wilting leaves on my northern are now spread out like fuckin batwings man. Just lookin lush and green. While inspecting my Sativa Pheno BlueCheese though, I noticed one leaf set that had a little bit of a Calcium Deficiency, being able to tell by the deep bronze spots randomly scattered across the fingers of the leaves. I just smiled though and thought to myself Thank god i already took care of this, lol - Last night i fed my plants with Big Bloom, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, Roots Organics HP bat guano formula high phosphorous, and some Cal/Mag (no Purple Maxx this time). I left out the PMaxx and the Mollasses this time around because of the overfeeding with it last time, i figured skipping a feeding would do the plants some good more than anything. Leaving out the mollasses was just a judgement call, cuz ive been feeding them mollasses every feeding for the last 5 weeks, and i figure that theyve got plenty of that shit for now, im gonna leave it out for the next couple waterings. 

So i dont think the Cal Def spotting will spread, as its only gotten to a total of three leaves, and it hasnt spread since i spotted it this morning. The nuggets almost stopped growing over the last 5-6 days, but after last nights feeding, this morning they just looked fatter and healthier, wether they really were or not i dont know, but seriously i think im connected enough with my plants to be able to tell when theres a positive change in the way things are goin  Theyre like full sized golfballs now though, and some of the nodes have flowers getting big enough to where theyre connecting with the node above them, so some tops are actually around 6-7 inches long right now, and it looks like theyre gonna get longer too. 

Ill do an update around tuesday with pics. No sense putting up some more porn unless theres a little variety in it, lol. OO one more thing, lol - the plants have stopped shedding leaves severely too. I rearranged the plants in the tent, so there is one full thick bushy plant, and then next to it is a thinner taller sativa dom with less foliage. So its like Whiteberry, twilight, bluecheese#2, BlueCheese#1, Northern Soul.

I dont fuckin understand why my Twilight looks the most like a Sativa out of all of the plants, cuz shes supposed to be a pure indica breed. N When i do take pics on tuesday, ill take pics of the twilight so you can check her out, plus a pic of the two BlueCheeses together, so you can see just how different the two phenos are from each other. I cant remember who said this about Big Buddha, but they said something about them being a breeder of convenience, being more worried about the money he makes than stabalizing a strain for quality purposes. I was expecting my girls to at least look like the same type of plant man, but honestly the BlueCheese looks more like a Second Twilight plant. Unless i labeled shit wrong, lol. 

N The Widows are lookin fuckin awesome. I took them out of the flowering chamber because they only have 4 nodes each on them, and i just figure if i let them go for another few days and develop one or two more branch sets, itll be more beneficial to me, n ill get a nicer top cola - like i said im leaving these two untopped, cuz i want that big baby leg cola, lol. These plants are perfect examples of what the result is when a breeder takes the care and time to make sure his strains are stable -- the damn plants are almost identical right now. 

My 20 oz cup experiment is working pretty cool by the way. The plant inside is growing like a miniature. I gotta take pics for you to see what i mean, but shes only 3 inches tall, and she has 4 nodes already. Looks like a pot plant that barbie would have, lol. lookin really healthy though, N i cant wait to throw her into flowering. I cant wait to see what shes gonna be able to do.

The Red Diesel is slow growing. Only the one set of true leaves still. But i hit her with some nutes today, so hopefully shell shoot right out n up like the Widows did when they were stunted. I also fixed the venting problem in the upper cab by doin whatg i said i was gonna do last night. Its workin really well too, givin my tent temps an extra 5 degrees, takin shit from 60 at night up to 65, n during the day theres really no change. So were good there.


^^^ See what i mean?? i just realized that i did that shit again, lol. But then again, when theres alot to report on, sometimes your just worried more about the info being put out then the amount of space it takes up to get it out  Thanks for tunin in guys, n ill definitely be takin pics on tuesday like i said. Things are getting fuckin interesting, to say the least. Its great to know that im now able to fix a problem successfully within a day of one arising (knock on wood). Knowledge is power 

-K1.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 14, 2008)

wtf..... help me out here


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds great King! I was just givin you a hard time about your novels.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 15, 2008)

I know man, thats why i gave you another one to read  - i guess i got a dry sense of humor eh, lol. 

N for those of you who just cant sit through endless paragraphs of bullshit, basically in a nutshell - Everything is goin great. Had to snap n bend a couple of taller branches down so they were horizontal, and had a one day bout with Cal def, but i fixed it instantly, and all is well. Buds are startin to get good lookin n nodes are starting to connect.

everything smells like a motherfucker. Leaves are green as hell, and i just put the widows BACK into flowering again, to finally pull the trigger and let them do their thing. 

Diesel is still a small little shit, but theres hope, and the 20 oz cup with the power skunk in it, is turnin out to be a midget plant, lookin like a full grown pot plant would if barbie wanted to grow, lol. Youll see tomorrow what i mean 


--hope that cleared it up for you with the condensed version man, lol. N ill try to keep it as minimal as i can for you dude, i know u dont like readin them long ass updates, but you like to keep posted, so ill make sure i keep it as short as i can man 

Ill be back in a bit

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 15, 2008)

bah, fuckit. i wont give a full update right now, but you guys wanna see some pics im sure, lol, its been a little bit since the last time, n after tomorrow i wont be able to do another update for 10 days cuz my camera is goin to cali for a vacation with my fuckin sister. So ill throw in just a few pics right now of my girls all stuffed up in their tent, crammed wall to wall, and budding just the same. Theres a couple plants that arent growing as explosively as everything else, because they spent alot of energy getting taller than the rest of the plants. But ive crushed the branches in between my fingers, and bent the longest ones over so theyre growing horizontally now. Everything is picking back up pacewise . Check it out for yourselves.

The last few pics are of first, the plants that i cracked n bent. Theyll be healed by wednesday for sure. The very last pics are of the midget im talkin about. believe it or not, ive kept a low watt light no more than 3 inches from this plants top at all times, and its managed to grow exactly as compact as i wanted it to. maybe ill top it right now, n see if i can get a mini bush, lol. Ill flower her in a week, reguardless of how she responds to the topping. Enjoy these pics, tomorrow ill take the plants out of the tent and let you get some overall individual shots with a real update.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

those girls are shaping up nicely man !, ive added my first durban clone along with WW to my flowering room 
and i couldnt control my self ... so here is some porn for ya 





22g's wet ...prolly 7dry .. this isnt quite a whole branch.... i got 10 more on her for xmas chopping !


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Dec 15, 2008)

Lookin good King


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks bro, preciate it 

n GOD DAMN weedman, that shit is lookin DANK, lol. so you chopped that branch off then?? what made you chop off a whole branch for sample? just couldnt help yourself eh?? lol, i feel you man for sure - im gonna probably take a sample for new years if i have some developed nugget action goin on. I might give the girls an extra hour of dark for a couple weeks n see if it changes anything as far as speed of maturity(LOL), not that i expect it will, ive just had some problems with my timer, and its been varying by like 15 minutes every day for the last week for my on/off times. Hope that typa shit dont give me hermies or seeds at all.

Either way man, just props to you dude. For any grow at all, let alone a first grow, that shit right there is success at its finest. Enjoy that lil bugger man, smoke it in good health


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2008)

Those girls are lookin real sexy King! They all have TONs of hairs!! I bet that shit is gonna be super dank!! I planted my mushrooms today, gonna post pics!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 15, 2008)

OoOoOoOo, cant fuckin wait to check them bitches out man, gonna be saaaaweeeeeeeet seein them lil fuckers shoot up outta the "ground". Fuckin A man, ill come check u out here in a lil bit. N i hope my shit swells out like i think its gonna. Ive been spending most of the time that im on RIU lately just looking at other grow journals that are or were growing the same strains as me, and comparing what mine look like at the end of week 3, to what theirs looked like, n mine are lookin to be right on schedule, if not ahead of schedule a little bit, lol. N lookin at the end products of alot of these grows man, i feel ilke im gonna end up bein one happy motherfucker


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, so heres the update that i promised to put up for you guys today, n in my opinion, shit is lookin way different from the last time we visited the growroom together (LOL). So lemme do a breakdown before i post the pics.


Everything is goin great man. Ive decided that im gonna give the 600w another week, maybe two, and then im throwing in the 1000w to finish everything up, and hopefully increase my yield by a good 15-20%. The way things are looking right now, i really think im gonna reach that LB mark, and if i dont, im gonna get damn close. I have some pretty nice sized nugs on my branches right now as it is, n by the time theyre done their gonna be like 4 times bigger than they are now, if not even BIGGER, due to the 1000w switchout. Hopefully that switch will push me over the 1g/w goal that i had with the 600w light (of course not shooting for 1000g, im lookin to get somewhere around 600g -- even if i get that in wetweight, ill be happy). If i can pull it off, then ill be one happy motherfucker, especially cuz this is my first serious grow.

The pics -- The first shot was taken about a half hour ago cuz i forgot to get a tent shot, but i couldnt fit everything into the damn pic. Oh well, once again one of those problems thats not too bad to have, eh?  







BlueCheese #2 - she still has the fattest buds on her, Although not the most buds, i think shes gonna be up there as far as the higher yielding plants in my grow. Her colas are starting to connect,and shes just lookin tastier by the day. i cant fuckin wait for her calyxes to swell up and for her colors to come out.













WhiteBerry - Still a superstar, even though not at the top of the class. Her nugs are nice n plump, and also are beginning to connect from node to node, giving me an idea of how big the tops are really gonna get. Just a thing of beauty man, i cant believe i only grew one of these, seriously, lol.


















Northern Soul - Same deal man, i wish i would have started more than one of her. i would be satisfied just growin out Bluecheese, Whiteberry, n Northern Soul man. The way that this plant is turning out, shes gonna make me a very happy father. Shes tall as hell, and most of her bud growth is on top, but once i get some more light penetration with the 1000w, hopefully all of her bottom budsites will start blowin up too. If not, then when its harvest time, shes gonna be one of the plants that i just chop the tops off and let the bottoms develop for another 2 weeks. Either way shes gonna be a high yielder IMO.












BlueCheese #1 - Really an unexpected pheno in this plant. She turned from short n really bushy, to tall n lanky, n just really random growth everywhere. Its partly my fault because i let the plants veg for too long and this is one of the plants that started to form new branches in the internodes, so the node-to-node flower connection really isnt happening everywhere with her, but it IS happening still. Even if this girl is all popcorn nuggets, theyll be some nice ass nugs man. Id rather have 1000 popcorn nugs than 1 big cola anyways man. thats just me though 












Twilight - Really i dont know what to say about her. Shes not doin badly or anything, she just doesnt have alot of leaves on her. Her tops were SUPER SUPER tall, so what i did was go about halfway down her main branches, and i pinched the stem until it popped, and then bent the branches over, and positioned them to where a couple bare patches on the plant next to her are propping them up until they heal and are strong enough to grow horizontally on their own. I actually did the same thing with one of the branches on BlueCheese #1 too. its workin out pretty damn good, cuz as soon as i did that, both plants had a little spurt in flower production. Well see how well Twilight turns out, and im still waiting and hoping to see a hint of purp in her, mainly because a TON of her leaf stems are deep deep purple, and since theres nothing wrong with the damn plant, that should mean i have some purp action on my hands, right??












Widows are FINALLY ready to flower. It took fuckin FOREVER to get them to where they needed to be, but i finally put them into flower permanently, with them at a height of around 8-9 inches tall, with 5-6 nodes on each plant., That should give me a respectable plant thats a couple feet tall at minimum, and will gimme a nice big babyleg sized cola hopefully  no complaints with the Widows at all. 

***pics were missing from my pictures file, so i must have deleted them by accident. Ill take a couple snaps tomorrow morning when the lights come on, before my camera goes byebye for 10 days.***

The 20 oz cup plant that i have goin right now, is fuckin crazy. Shes only fuckin 3 inches tall, and has 4 nodes, lol. im gonna top her tomorrow i think, if not tonight, and see how she responds. I think ill flower her within the week. Once again, im just doin this shit for kicks, so whatever happens happens with her. 

***Same deal with the 20 oz cup***

My Red Diesel is doin good, but still not really growing at all. Still only has one set of true leaves above the cotelydons. But shes green as shit, and lookin really healthy, so im not gonna question it. Even though its only little still, i fed her her first nutrient watering the other day, and she didnt burn at all, so she must like it. Hopefully ill get a growth spurt in a couple days - the Widows did the same thing man, i dont get it - i guess theres somethin wrong with the top cab that makes all my shit in there grow super slow. 

***Nothing worth showing off yet, shes just a set of leaves. ill take pics in a couple weeks. Im flowering her for 10 weeks, so no rush ***


- N there we have it. I hope you guys enjoyed the update, and sorry that I cant take more pics, but i did everything in a hurry, and as best as i could cuz i had to help with a couple people packing cuz theyre leaving tomorrow to go to Cali for 10 days. I hope that im doin good for just ending my 3rd week of flowering. Cant wait to see them at week 5, the same time you guys are gonna see them next 

Thanks guys,

-K1.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 16, 2008)

wow man, you filled that tent out! im really likein that bluecheese #2... your gonna have some serious smoke on your hands man !


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks man, i appreciate that shit, spesh comin from u dude - you got the greenthumb for sure man 

N yeah, i think that Whiteberry is still my own personal favorite, but for one reason only now - i mean, dont get me wrong, shes gonna fill out n be a god damn BEAST, lol, but the main reason im lovin her is - cuz of her smell. She has a sweet blueberry smell, and its overpowering absolutely everything. The Soul used to be the stinker in the tent, but the Whiteberry is starting to emit a stink that just makes me smile man. Its so sweet man. They all fuckin stink, but even if you have the Northern or the Bluecheese in your face, if the whiteberry is anywhere close to you, youll be able to smell her. I fuckin love it - great sign of how potent shes gonna be for sure. Hope she gives up some really nice hues other than straight up white. In the pics of her when i bought the seeds, she was just pure white, sugared with trichomes, but id like to see some shades of blue, or purp in her along with the white. Thats why i picked up Strawberry blue seeds too, cuz even though shes white, you can see all her colors underneath the sugar. I hope WB turns out even close to that purdy man. 

Ill be one happy fuckin camper 

-N do you guys still think that 1g/watt is pushin it for me? or do you think it might be something that ill be able to achieve when i throw the 1000w in there -- not 1000grams, but rather closer to 600grams. Whadya think??


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2008)

Those girls are lookin real nice man. I'm eager to see how the horizontal one turns out. It might get a ton of buds all the way down that stem!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 16, 2008)

theres green growth all the way down the stem until you get about 3/4 of a ft to the soil, then the stem gets bare. I shoulda took a pic for you guys of that same thing, but i didnt think to do somethin likke that until i put all my plants away. its too much of a bitch to put them all back n then take them out again, so sorry bout that one man. - but you ARE right though man, as soon as i bent her over, within 20 minutes of me doin it, the tops bent back up towards the light HARDcore, n new growth all the way down the stem started to sprout up, including new pistils everywhere. i hope theyre getting enough light right now to beef up n get ready for the 1000w man. Im just waitin on the bulb to show up, so as soon as it does i might put it in - i was gonna wait another week or so that way the 1000w can just act as a flower finisher, but if i put it in there within the next couple days theyll probably beast out alot more huh..

I WAS thinkin about just keepin the 600 in there, and buying a dual cool tube (48"), and throwing my other 600 in there, totalling 1200 watts, but the other 600 i got is a MH bulb, and id have to order the HPS bulb for it. its one of those white ballasts with the switch on the back so you can change between hps and mh - the cheapest one i wanted to buy. There were cheaper ones, but i figure if i were to have bought the cheapest one i would lose lumens, because those cheapo ones dont always give you the maximum output that your bulb can do. Im an idiot cuz i didnt spring for the Digital Greenhouse ballasts for all my new lights man, i feel ike an idiot cuz i wanted to save a few bucks in the long run, but now im kickin myself in the ass cuz i didnt fuckin go for the quality, i went for quantity. NOT the case with my nugs though 

I cant wait to finish this run so i can get everything ready for the move. im gonna throw the 600 MH back into the tent and get 6 plants (i think, maybe more) goin to set up my mother collection - i just cant decide which ones i wanna make mothers, lol. 

Maybe you guys can help me pick my moms out man  the strains im working with are:

(by the way, alot of the strains listed ive ordered within the last couple days, due to two different people wanting to get me seeds for xmas, so i got to run around like a chikkin with my head cut off lookin for pretty much anything i want  the other ones that i havent ordered yet, i will have ordered as soon as i can find the best version of each strain - i already have my heart set on the particular strain, im just doing some research before i buy. I think this is gonna be my last big seed run for a long long time, so thats why im pickin up so many right now.)

The Black
Pineapple Punch
Dutch dragon
Cheese
Blue Cheese
Whiteberry
Power SKunk
Super Skunk
Red Diesel
purple diesel (will have ordered by tomorrow)
strawberry diesel (on the way)
Mt. Cook (kiwi seeds)
Blue Dream (will have ordered by tomorrow)
Purple Kush(Ordering soon)
Lemon Lime(ordering soon)
PG-13(on the way)
HP-13(on the way)
Bubblicious
Papaya
New Purple Power
Durban
Nothern lights
Northern soul
Kali Mist
New York Special
New York 47
Yumboldt 47
Chemdoggy D
Strawberry Blue
Trainwreck
Jilly Bean (on the way)
Big Bud (On the way)
Alpha Diesel -Sour D- (On the way)
Dj Short's BlueBerry (on the way)
Shishkeberry (on the way)
Shnazzleberry #2 (on the way)
Blue Sattelite (on the way)
NyC Diesel (on the way)
White Widow (only have 1 seed left, but am ordering more before i move out, once i see how these grow out)

n FUCK man, lol. I always forget one or two strains when i do this shit man. I know i have more than this for sure, i just cant remember at the moment. I DO have my wall semi accessible right now though, so i can probably go n look sometime soon, but god damn i wish my memory would fuckin get better man, i feel like im senile, lol. Anyways, PICK SOME MOTHERS OUT FOR ME DAMNIT!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 16, 2008)

N do you think its a mistake to have this many seeds?? i mean, they only stay viable for a couple years, n while i WANT to run all of them, i dont know if ill be able to do a run with each and every single strain i have before the genetics become unviable. If i can find a good way to store them for like a 5 yr period, ill probably be able to get a good 2-3 runs out of each strain, lol. I just wanna have my bases covered in case something should ever happen to me and i need to start over, i wanna have a massive collection of seeds so i can pick n choose what i wanna do. I didnt really think about storing them cuz of their shelf life, lol. Maybe ill take a few strains over to seedbay and put them up for auction or somethin like that, lol. I need to find some typa star wars, han solo carbonite hybernation chamber or some shit to get to put them in man, lol.

***EDIT*** ahhhhhh, i know what im gonna do, lol. once or twice during the year ill stop my perpetual production line, and do a special run of like 5 different strains (kinda like this grow, but with like 15 plants). That should make sure i get through everything. The main reason i wanna go through them all, is because i bought them cuz i wanna find out which genetics fit my growing skill the best. By running my way through them all, ill be able to figure out what I like the best, and what my buddies like the best, so i can just keep growing the same 6-10 strains forever. N 10 is my maximum limit on mothers i think. im gonna make 3 of my own Home Box XXXLs for my production line, but i think im also gonna make an extra one thats a little bigger for the mommies. I had my heart set on no more than 10 moms, but the more i think about it, the more i wanna squeeze all the moms i can into one space and veg them out permanently with a 1000w (or 600w). I just keep on rethinking the whole thing, and each time i rethink it shit gets more n more involved. 

Thing is, i really dont wanna go over 15 plants being flowered at a time ,and its gonna be like an lb every month. i dont wanna do something to where i harvest every 2 weeks, cuz then ill just end up with so much pot that ill need to build a new room just to keep my fuckin buds in man.

So, 15 moms grown in Ocean forest - 15 clones in a bubble cloner - 15 plants vegging in ________ (possibly Flood n Drain, but i dont know yet) - 15 plants Flowering in tray - 15 maturing in tray 2 - 15 finishing in tray 3. wow thats 60 fuckin plants total not including my moms. I gotta rethink it again man. 

- n heres one for you guys - what growing method or medium should i use with a perpetual grow?? i need to have my medium be a renewable resource. iit cant be a situation where i end up havin to go get new medium every fuckin 3 weeks man, that shits not low profile. Maybe individual Dro buckets with hydroton -- ill never have to get new shit, but like maybe once a year......hmmmmm....


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 17, 2008)

man, you really got some serious shit goin on .... cant wait to see what you do at your new house.
you may be able to freeze seeds for storage.... 
also your making me want to upgrade my 400w to a 600w
im gonna be reuseing my soil ... except for the parts that are loaded with roots ...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 17, 2008)

Man bro, I didn't know that list of genetics had gotten that long lol, nice!! My vote on the moms for the start of it all are: The black, Pinapple punch, new York 47, Blueberry, Whiteberry, well thats 5. 

Have you given any more thought to the StinkBud aero/nft system man. You can make very simple mods to the system to fit any pace you wanna fill with buds. You can also still keep your mothers if you wanted. That would make it very simple, and extremely efficient to get your lb a month goal. I know we talked about it the one day.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 18, 2008)

i have actually man, and i really do think im gonna have to bite the bullet and go NfT if i wanna do a perpetual without having to run to the damn shop for endless bags of fox farm every month, lol. The idea is to eventually end up with a fully sustainable setup that requires nothing but the reordering of nutrients every few months. I dont wanna have to buy new equipment every month at all - i want absolutely nobody to know what im doing in my new place, i dont give a fuck if the pope of pot came to my house, id smoke a blunt with his ass n not even mention my dungeon 

N TC, those 5 were definitely gonna be on my list, -- The whiteberry is goin on there no matter what, cuz her n bluecheese (well the bushy pheno anyway) are my favorite two strains as far as favorable characteristics go so far. Im not really concerned with the yield on one plant, so much as i am with the quality of the bud - i was thinnking about pickin up some of TGA's tiny bomb. that shit looks DANK as fuck, n from what ive read about if from SubCool's own words, its the best smoke hes ever had in his life, but its yielding abilities are for shit. As far as high yielders go, if i ever wanna go commercial which i doubt will happen, then ill start worrying about yield, but if im just growin for me n maybe one or two buddies, then quality will always supercede quantity. Even though im shooting for an LB, id still be happy if i just got 1/2 lb, but its some of the best shit ive ever smoked. Im sure everyone feels the same way that arent growing commercially. When money becomes a problem and i dont have anywhere else to turn to (which god willing will never happen), then ill start worrying about yield.

Anyways, back to my moms. Im also thinking of doin Red Diesel, New York Special, Yumboldt, and maybe the Strawberry D. All those other fuckers will have to wait their turn. Anything that i grow into a mother plant, i will still have at least 4 more seeds of each strain, so after the first year of growing, ill probably do another 10 moms, n then another 10 the next year. If i keep doin it that way ill probably be able to run through all my strains at least once before they stop being viable. But then again, ive read about some dude growing out seeds that were 15 years old and they still germed and grew out. I was shocked when i read that shit man (in the book DANK by Subcool), so now im not so concerned with keeping seeds frozen in time, lol. Besides, if anything ever stops being viable, ill always b able to pick up something bigger, better ,and hopefully stronger along the way 


***edit*** o, n btw, theres like 6 strains that i either couldnt find or cant afford to pick up right now, lol, so ill have to wait for another month or two before i big dog it like that lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 18, 2008)

sounds good man!, when do you think your movin ?
how much do you smoke everyday ?


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 18, 2008)

Some good HG exotic you got weed420 and K1 that shit is coming along spectacular bruh.
Smoke that shit w420

Be Easy
J


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2008)

If all you want to have to do is get more nutes, and move your plants, and get a lb a month, then Stink buds system is exactly what you want bro. You can still keep your mothers in a mother room if you want(though you don't need to with his system). All you have to do is buy nutes, and clean your reservoirs. You will be able to have even bigger plants them him too, he is limited by his states medical laws. So you will easily get over a lb a month. His flower units hold 14 plants each(x3) the veg unit holds 18, and the cloner holds 26. This way each time he moves plants, he has a choice of the strongest best plants. 3weeks cloner, 3 weeks veg, 9 weeks flower. You will have more bud then you know what to do with King!


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hobo grow!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Id say i toke about an oz a week round about Weedman, so an lb for me would last me right around a 3 month period, give or take an oz, and giving an onion to either a buddy, or my sister. Works out pretty good 

N TC yeah i gotta say that stink's method is lookin pretty good to me. Its all about how much space the new pad is gonna have me workin with. Im gonna be using my carpentry skills in the fab part of setting up my growroom though. I might even build a big false wall going around the perimeter of the basement if i have enough room to do it. Just line the walls with insulation wrapped in mylar, and then put panels of drywall over that and more mylar, to block IR heat signals coming from the basement. then wood panels on the other side, completely concealing the grow op. Ill be lookin to move out as soon as i get my income tax return and know how much cash well have to work with, so whenever that is, thats when im out 

Thanks Mane, always appreciate it ! 

N Joker, my grow aint so hobo anymore bro  check the grow out beyond page 3 man, things have gotten a bit better since the top cab was my main grow room, lol. Its only gonna get better from here. 

O, n i ordered my 1000w bulb the day before yesterday. So as soon as it comes in the mail ill be upgrading my light situation to hopefully get alot more penetration beyond the canopy. Would be really useful right now since i have two white widows begging for light right now, with all those tall ass plants around them, and theyre just a foot off the ground right now, lol. I had to do some lightweight pruning of the leaves surrounding the widows, just to get more light to them -- i didnt take whole leaves off, i just trimmed the leaf blades down a bit, sort of like you would to a clone, so they still suck in light and help my buds grow, but theyre not obstructing rays of light from shining onto the little gals. no pistils yet on them, but theyre gonna start their stretch really soon here, n i have my oscilating fan blowin on them all day long, n i close it up at night obviously, lol. So hopefully ill get some nice beefy trunks on them fuckers too 


O one more thing, lol -- i just went back in my journal and looked at the date i planted my fuckin Red diesel, and it was over a god damn month ago!!!! I HAVE A RED DIESEL SEEDLING THAT IS A MONTH FUCKING OLD!!! - thats the wierdest thing i have ever seen in my life. Shes perfectly healthy, shes not suffering in any way at all, but she only has one set of one bladed true leaves, and her milk leaves. Shes one month old, and hasn't grown an inch since she grew a fucking inch!!(LOL). I dont know if shes biding her time or what, but i know that its gotta be that fucking top cab. I keep reducing the light thats being put out up there, so the heat goes down in hopes of making her grow, but i get nothin. I know that once i put her down into the tent shell explode, but i dont want to flower her right now, i wanna fuckin grow her out until the other girls are done, and then have just one big ass bush plant growing down there for my last harvest before the move. I wonder if i can keep her down to seedling height for another 4 weeks, lol. If i could do that shit, and then throw her right into flowering, i wonder how she would grow out man. Her root system has gotta be fuckin HUGE by now if thats all shes growing out, right??


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 18, 2008)

haha i got the same problem man one of my auto ak-47 is like an inch tall and a month old. the one right next to it is the same shit and like 6 inches and flowering already lol. weird shit man..


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 19, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Id say i toke about an oz a week round about Weedman, so an lb for me would last me right around a 3 month period, give or take an oz, and giving an onion to either a buddy, or my sister. Works out pretty good


i was just wondering ... how long can you smoke weed for ?
ALL DAY !
... lol you blow some serious green man, i cant imagine buying that much.
i like to smoke a gram a day .. but i cant yet, cuz i still gotta buy it.
i cant wait to hang my big bitch up to dry .. omg


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 20, 2008)

well, its really alot cheaper if you buy in bulk man. Every month or so me n the pops throw in on an lb. Figure we have the hookup, so why not use it eh? lol - right about now, since weve pretty much been buyin bud off the same dude since i wa 15, n my pops has been buyin from him since before i can even remember, depending on the bud we get lbs for around 900-1100 - n thats for some pretty decent green, nothin shwaggy, just some nice compact greeny green. Im sure my dad gets it for alot cheaper, but he dont wanna let me in on HIS good deals, god forbid, lol. So yeah, all in all, and its depending on the bud too, id say i smoke about an oz a week. 


So check this shit out -- my P.Maxx is finally working on the plants man. I watered the day before yesterday with nutes, and i wake up this morning and all my nugs and leaves around them are fuckin COVERED with sugar - not so much that everything is white, but if you take a flashlight to the buds they gleam like a fuckin disco ball, lol. Its gotta be the maxx, because even though the resin was bound to start producing any day now anyways, theres no way in hell it would produce this fast, unless a lttle somethin was helpin out  --i fuckin wish i had a camera right now to hook up some pics with man. On xmas ill have my iphone, and the camera on that bitch is like 7 megapxels, so ill be able to get some really nice macros in and post um up here for you guys to check out. Sorry i cant give an example guys, seriously, lol - i fuckin checked everything out and the first thing that came to mind was to run n grab the camera. fuckin got PISSED when i remembered it was gone. Smoked a bubbler n got over it though , lol.

ill be back around on n off today, but tomorrow and monday i may be a little pre-occupied. Unless one of my uncles gets it out of me and finds out im growin, i dont know if ill be vsiting the grow room much before xmas -- maybe once to water, but well see.

-N sorry that my typng is so shitty rght now, lol, i got fuckin activated carbon underneath my god damn keys in the keyboard. fuckn stupid laptops...


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 20, 2008)

100 pages and almost 1000 posts... that is impressive...!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 20, 2008)

Did I get it did I get it...???

Yay! the 1000th post...

Hahahaha.. what's up K1Ng?!?!?!?

wanna get high...?????


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 20, 2008)

i always wanna git high gyps, the hell u talkin bout, lol 

N im glad to see your back man, like i said before, was gettin worried for a sec that you just disappeared 

Now, i got a question for all you guys n gals out there who are not newbs to growing.... Now, im finishing week 4 of flowering. The buds are stacking up, and starting to fill out a little bit, but i almost feel like the buds are more hair than calyx. I look hard as hell, and i can barely see the calyxes underneath the pistils -- not obviously i know theres a shit ton of calyxes, otherwise there would be no pistils, lol, but my concern is, dont you think that they should be more developed by now, this far along in the process?? the Whiteberry and the twilight are 7 week strains roughly. Now i know that this is just a rough estimate of what it SHOULD take for them to finish up, so im not stressin that bad about it, but is there gonna be some like HUGE overnight bud fattening goin on or somethin?? 

im not really stressed out about it, just curious more than anything. Im gonna be putting my 1000w in there in a couple days here, so i know thatll help shit finish out strong, but if i werent to use the 1000w, would things still finish out at a respectable yield??


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2008)

From all the grows I've watched, alot of the time it seems like they fill in from week 4 - finish to be honest. I don't know. I think with how healthy the plants are, and the amount of pistols they have, you are gonna have gorgeous buds!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 20, 2008)

damn i cant wait to see how you do with that 1000w , what are u doin with the 600 ? also my shit seems to be taking longer to finish then expected, so id say just let em go till they tell you their done.just did a pic update on my veg room too


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree, you can't cut them till they say they are done. It might take more then 7-8 weeks!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 20, 2008)

im gonna put the 600 in storage with all my other HIDs. I dont know if you read it or not, but a while ago i picked up a 250, a 400, and a 100w ballast n bulb sets. No reflectors bcause i dont know what type im gonna need yet. im pre-emptively picking up all the equipment i can now, so i dont have to worry about ordering a shitload of grow equipment to my new permanent address.

-N i hope everyone is right man, i keep on thinkin that maybe its because i dont have enough light getting to each of the plants, n thats why the calyxes arent maturing the way that i want them to - but like you guys said, its not really what i want them to do, so much as what they feel like doin, lol. So yeah, im hopin that all the damn pistils on all these branches means that im gonna have some MEAN ass lookin nugs towards the end here. I dont care if i gotta wait an extra week or two, i have time in that respect, i just wanna make sure theyre done this time around man. Both of my previous plants i harvested WAY too early, and ended up with inferior product (even though Corky was some pretty decent chronic if i do say so myself  ) --

i can even take some pics of a couple of nuggets from corky that i saved for whenever i run out of dope to smoke. Ill snap off a couple whenever i get my camera. She actually turned a lime-ish green, n even though she was mature, she really cured well, and has a nice stoney high to her. But No matter how satisfied i was with her, bottom line is, she was cut too too early - she was all hairs when she was pulled man, n i dont want that shit to happen. GOD DAMN!!! -- my lights came on about ten minutes ago man, n i can SMELL my fuckin plants from the next room over. what the fuck?! time to light some liquid blue n --FUCK! i forgot to turn my fans on, lmao. thats never happened before man, i thought my girls got double potent over night, lol. Lemme go handle that real quick


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol you king always makin me laugh. I think you will be plenty satisfied in the end bro. Adding the 1000w now wouldn't be a bad idea, but I think they will beef out. So you currently have a 1000, a 600, 400, 250, and 100, re they all HPS? We've been talkin about the stink bud system bro, I think that the 400 will be fine for the veg system. You can either use your cfl hood, maybe your 100w, or floro tubes for the clones. THen your flower room you'll have the 600 and the 1000. Depending on what your space looks like, you may honestly want another 1-2 600, to get maximum coverage. I know thats the only thing stinkbud is ever complained about, is only haveing 2 1000w for his flower room. He is always sayin that if he had 4 600 it would definitly increase his yeild more. I'm sure if you ran 2-3 600, and your 1000 that you would have plenty of coverage. I'll get on that thread later, and get in the info on his room controler. Asside from lights, thats one of the only real investmants needed, the rest of the stuff is cheap and DIY.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 21, 2008)

the 400, 600, and 1000 (no 100w)are all switchable ballasts, so i can use them however the situation calls for them to be used. the 250 is a MH ballast as far as i know -- i dont know wether or not it can be used with a HPS, but i dont really want it to anyways, lol. Im gonna use that for my clones i think. I also got some lightmover rails that ill be using for the flower room. Ill use my 600w for the first two tables in the flower room, and the 1000w for the second set of tables, so that seems like it should be enough coverage, n save me some cash at the same time, lol. Ill use the 400w MH for the moms, i guess i should probably get another 400 for the first two weeks of veg too - damn thats alot of electricity, even with the damn light movers, lol. 

lets do the math together, lol:

250
+400
+600
+1000
+400
_______

2,650w -- is that too much power consumption for one house?? I mean, ill be running all the veg equipment for 18/6 (no more 24/0 man, not with that kinda wattage, lol), n the flowering stuff will only be 12/12, so it shouldnt be too TOO bad i guess. lol damn man, i need to figure ALOTTA stuff out within the next 3 months here, or im gonna be fumblin around come zero hour, and i wont know what the fuck to do man.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 21, 2008)

PLUS, i think i might invest in a couple of those SUNSOAKER umbrella shaped reflectors for the flower room too, so i can maximize my coverage. 

See, this is why im so fuckin confused, lol. After i checked out HBRs stadium grow, i fuckin fell in love with it. I love how its set up, how many plants he can fit into it, and how efficient it is, using up every last drop of light available, by hanging the bulb vertically and surrounding it by his stadium. Hanging your bulb vertically is the most efficient way to use an HID light, because there isnt any light bouncing off of a reflector back down to the ground. your not losing any lumens on reflective material to force the beams of light back to where you want them to be, you just let the light hang vertically, and let it do its thing, getting full lumen output from your bulb. I wanted to do that with my setup about two weeks ago, but it was too much of a bitch to get that inner reflector out of the fucking tube, so i said fuckit n left it alone. If i could stuck the light in the middle of all the plants, and situated them around the light, i wouldnt have to worry about having only a foot of height left - i could let them hit the cieling and then keep on goin, lol. 

God damnit, so many choices, so little time. I need someone to just fuckin tell me which way to grow n fuckin settle it for me. I wanna follow Al B.'s method, Stink's method, HBRs method, fuckin who am i leavin out here....ABOUT 20 OTHER FUCKING PEOPLE, lol. i wish there was some fuckin frankenstien style grow method that i could use that throws every different style together into one sweet ass grow, lol. Fuckit man, i got the rest of my life to experiment with all this shit i spose. bah, [/rant].


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 21, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> the 400, 600, and 1000 (no 100w)are all switchable ballasts, so i can use them however the situation calls for them to be used. the 250 is a MH ballast as far as i know -- i dont know wether or not it can be used with a HPS, but i dont really want it to anyways, lol. Im gonna use that for my clones i think. I also got some lightmover rails that ill be using for the flower room. Ill use my 600w for the first two tables in the flower room, and the 1000w for the second set of tables, so that seems like it should be enough coverage, n save me some cash at the same time, lol. Ill use the 400w MH for the moms, i guess i should probably get another 400 for the first two weeks of veg too - damn thats alot of electricity, even with the damn light movers, lol.
> 
> lets do the math together, lol:
> 
> ...


thats more then my hole house uses each month prolly ...4 br about 1800 sq ft(we dont use all the rooms), personally i like to maximize effiency and get the most out of each watt... dont forget about your fans ! they draw some power too ... and your gonna need more with all those lights. im really loving cfls for their vegging capability and low power... how many mothers do you plan on having ? how many plants flowering ? are you doin all hydro ?
i was just planning out how im gonna flower my shit from now on ... i got those 3 gal garbage containers ... i cut them down to about 2 gallon
have 2 plants in each ..lollipop style. i can fit 24 containers in my slightly smaller then 4x4 space.. so thats 48 plants. havesting about 5 containers each time(10plants) would give me a harvest of around 6-7oz every 2weeks on a 10 week cycle ... which can be adjusted if needed


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the figure is 1000w per 12/12 bedroom the house has. Its funny you mentioned a frankenstein system King. I hadtalked to stinkbud, and HBr about a vertical aero/nft system. Build the posts just like stink bud, but stack 3-5 posts vertically tilted at a 45 degree angle towards the light. LIke a aeroponic wall!


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

You finna crank up a 1000watter, fuckin congrats bruh.
I also believe they they start to fill in at week four as well.

yea SO many methods so little time K1 lol. Sinkbud has a great fuckin method that shit kicks ass bruh.
There are alot of methods on here I love readin them. You should start a K1 method yeaa!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 22, 2008)

hey k1ng go to the DIY section and look for the cooltube they way u make it u can have it with or without a reflector


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 22, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> hey k1ng go to the DIY section and look for the cooltube they way u make it u can have it with or without a reflector


I have some info on DIY cooltubes on my sig... linked from the FAQ...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeh i know the skinny on the DIY cooltube action, i just wanned to take the damn thing out of the one i already had, lol. ITs all cool though, cuz i put the 1k watter into the tent today - well last night actually, lol. So far so good, nothins burnin yet  . 

N Mane, i forgot to hit u back up this mornin n thank you for the props you gave me dude, i really do appreciate that as always man, n theres no way in hell i can take credit for knowin anything at all, lol - i read it in one of my books - all i did was remember what the book said  Give credit to Mel Thomas  - but reguardless man, thanks a fuckin billion dude  
It does seem like its only been a couple short months since i was on here beggin anyone n everyone for help on absolutely everything, lol. A little yelp know nothin grower wannabe. But deciding to take this shit seriously helped me alot to get motivated to learn, and when i decided to do this shit for the rest of my life, legal or not, thats when i started spending ALOT of my free time on the net soaking up everything i could. I still dont know jack shit though  

N Gyps, im gonna hit u up in a second, i forgot to tell u somethin too, lol. Man todays been a long day, so bear with me everyone. If i forget to answer anybody dont get butthurt LOL -- the screens all blurry right now n i wanna crash out. Just figured id hit this bitch up real quick to see whats what since it was down for the two hours i was home earlier

-- DID ANYONE ELSE have a problem with RIU earlier on today?? it kept on redirecting me to some road runner site, n then a bunch of search results from yahoo! answers came up talkin about "what happened to RIU", but it was from like 8 months ago. wierd.

Ill be back on tomorrow morning to check you guys out before i go join the xmas festivities n put on my green santa clause hat n start gettin drunk on the nog 

peace my fellow elves 

-K1


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya Riu ws acting wierd for me around 10:30 this morning. Talk to you later King!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah dude it was for me too. I dont know what the hell was goin on, but i couldnt get on until somethin like around 5 or 6pm last night. Anybody have any ideas???


So the 1000w is a bust man. Fuckin came back home today to check n see how the girls were reacting to the lighting, and even though theres more progress underneath the canopy, the tops were starting to turn yellow, due to me not being able to move the light farther from the tops any more because the damn thing is touchin the cieling of the tent. Unless i wanna overhaul my entire closet, which aint happenin this late in the damn game, lol, i had to put my 600 back in. But the bright side is, everything is fattening up anyways. Things are starting to fill in throughout the canopy (which im pretty sure i cant credit the 1000 for completely, lol), so well see where that takes us, and ill throw some pics out on xmas day for you guys.

I also had to deal with another annoying fucking problem -- i had white furry mold on my topsoil when i checked them out today. It was just two plants, but still, white mold. This had to be due to either improper draineage or due to the bottoms of the bags staying moist after watering, mixed in with the heat from the tent. So i ripped up the topsoil, took the bags off of the plants, changed them out, replaced the topsoil, and some of the loose soil on the sides, and WALA! no more mould. Least i fuckin hope not man. Even if it comes back, ill be watchin that shit like a hawk, and it aint gonna spread man, fuck that shit. Im adding 2 tsp of white vinegar to every single watering from now on, and im gonna take the proper preventative steps to make sure it dont fuckin come back. This grow has ben relatively problem free, and i aint lettin no god damn mould fuck it up for me when im so close to the end god damnit. 

Anybody have any other ideas as to how to keep the white menace from returning??

O, n i know it was probably a bad idea, and this WAS probably the main cause of the mold, but the last couple times i watered, to save on some time, i didnt let them drain fully before putting them back into the tent, and i just placed a couple of towels on the floor underneath the bags. N then i got lazy n left them there for 3 days this last watering. So thats probably what really caused it, considering that even after 3 days the towels were still soaking wet, lol. I know im a moron, but hey, everybody gets 1 or 2 right??


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 23, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Anybody have any other ideas as to how to keep the white menace from returning??
> 
> O, n i know it was probably a bad idea, and this WAS probably the main cause of the mold, but the last couple times i watered, to save on some time, i didnt let them drain fully before putting them back into the tent, and i just placed a couple of towels on the floor underneath the bags. N then i got lazy n left them there for 3 days this last watering. So thats probably what really caused it, considering that even after 3 days the towels were still soaking wet, lol. I know im a moron, but hey, everybody gets 1 or 2 right??


dont do /\ and water a little less


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 24, 2008)

yup, thats the game plan, lol thanks Weedman  I was supposed to water today lookin at my schedule, but i opted to not do that, cuz when i replaced the growbags i felt the sides of the soil and they were still damp, so i figure let them go for an extra day n they should be ready to go on xmas for a nice nutrient rich watering. Thatll make it 5 days since my last watering, which is wierd cuz they usually get dry alot quicker than that (at least from my own judgement). N btw when i took the bags off of the plants, the soil all held together without hardly any falling off. The root system is SOOO fuckin huge man, its crazy just to look at how developed these fuckers have gotten. 

N i put the 1000w back in the tent too, and i weighed down the tops of the BC#1 and Twilight plants so they werent 2 inches away from it, and they havent continued to yellow up, so maybe ill be good with the big dog light after all, lol. well see though. Ill give her a couple more days to see how they like the light and ill re-evaluate again. Just by the difference in progress from the day i put that fucker in, i would hate to think that ill lose that much weight by putting the 600w back in. 

Ill have pics up some time tomorrow, as soon as i play with my phone for a minute n figure out how to use it.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Wuddup everyone just stoppin in to check in with u guys. This Fuckin phone wasn't made for the fat fingered motherfuckers in the world that's for damn sure, LOL. Took me like ten minutes to type this little graph out man touch screens suck for typing LOL. Anyways ill post a couple pics In a little bit man Soon as
I getbhome and. Connect this Fuckin stupid thing to my of.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 26, 2008)

Whats up man, how was the christmas? Having fun with the eye-fone? Can't wait to see some pics bro. I just posted the newest ones of my shrooms man. Its getting fun now, they showed there little heads. Its gonna be no time till they are full size bitchs! I'll catch ya later, make sure you check out the pics! lol, I'm all excited  !


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry about the delay, lol n WHAT THE HELL?! the new format takes a little getting used to man. Anyways i got sidetracked for a day or so doin some dirty work for my pops. There was a storm the other day with some strong ass winds, and it blew his shed clear off the foundation and into the woods behind his house. I had to fuckin help move that shit back onto the foundation(after snapping some pics of course so pops could call his home owners insurance company n make a hefty claim, lol), so it took a day of my freetime. 

im back now though, and lemme tell ya, the iphone's cam doesnt have as good resolution as i thought it would man, plus i cant get the damn installer to work right on my laptop so i cant upload pics to the damn thing. BUT, there is good news, my regular cam came back into my possession today, and ill be snappin pics in the mornin after the lights come on, n ill post them bitches as soon as i take them. 

You guys are gonna be surprised man. the growth since i last took some pics is amazing. BC#1 not only caught up to her sister, but she surpassed her, and is now carrying two fat donkey dick colas, and a shitload of popcorn buds thatll hopefully turn into some nice sized nuggets over the next 3-5 weeks. All the other plants are doin amazing too, n Twilight is even catching up a little bit too, even though her main colas are still skimpy as hell, i think that shes a sleeper, n shes gonna blow up one of these days when i least expect it. 

Anyways man, you guys can see for yourselves, and ill give a full update sometime after i post the pics up tomorrow. Ill try to do it at the same time i post up the pics if i have time, but if not ill get around to it sometime throughout the day. I hope you guys are as excited to check my shit out as i am to show it off 

check you guys out tomorrow man,

-K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Those girls are lookin real nice man. I'm eager to see how the horizontal one turns out. It might get a ton of buds all the way down that stem!


 
Just thought id post this back up for ya TC, you pretty much called it lol. Not ALL the way down the stem, but all along the stem the nugs are starting to grow out. The two horizontal branches on the BC1 are startin to fill out to become some donkey dick colas man. Easily the most impressive two nugs in my entire grow right now. At least until my White Widows (untopped) grow out n start flowering (not even one pistil yet.) .


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

OK BOYS AND GIRLS!!! HERE WE GO!! 

So, as promised, an update that is loooooooong overdue man. I got pics, i got info, n hopefully you guys will be as impressed with the ladies as i am. I cant believe the progress that ive seen go on in just a matter of 10 days man. Lookin at the pics from my last update and throwin them up against these ones, theres just no comparison. Its like two totally different sets of plants almost man. So without further ado, lets get this shindig rollin along man 









Ok, So well start with the BlueCheese#1. Shes amazing man, straight up. She stinks like hell, Shes fillin out, and shes lookin good. The snapping and bending of her branches worked beautifully, and i dont think that shit would have worked out even half as well if i didnt do this shit. They healed up, and have some huge bubble lookin joints now at each bend that ive made. The two main colas are turning into Donkey Dick fuckin monster nuggets,n since i still have somethin like 2-4 weeks left, im assuming that theyre just gonna get bigger, n end up being some HUGE motherfuckers by the end of this thing here. Check the bitch out for yourself 


















Next we have BlueCheese #2. 
Shes short, bushy,and every single main branch has a nice sized GIANT cola on it thats swelling up bigger by the day man. Big fuckin hairy buds(still waiting on some calyx action to swell up, but its happening slowly but surely), pungent ass smell, n shes just gettin fuckin ignorant man. Its seriously amazing that shes growing out like this, i was worried ten days ago that the girls woudnt fill out lol.

















N Whiteberry. Shes putting on her sugar coating at the moment, although not as heavily as id like. But reguardless, thats gotta be the only explanation that i can come up with to explain why her nugs havent exploded yet. I know shes gonna get huge, because im takin good care of her just like the others, i guess im just gettin a little impatient cuz were nearing the end of week 5 of flower right now. Either way man, shes lookin seriously danky, and i cant wait for her to turn into somethin really special man.

















The next two plants i had to take pics of together sort of, because i tied two of the Twilight branches down to the Northern Soul growbag. It was the only way i could get the branches down away from the 1000w enough to where it didnt burn the leaves, lol. 

So heres Northern Soul. Man, seriously shes a fuckin BEAST dude. Shes lookin awesome. No problems, no complaints, nothing. Just a fuckin nice ass plant to grow. She stinks like a motherfucker, and her nuggets are getting huge. just like the rest of the plants, right now her hairs are whats predominantly showing right now, but the calyxes will swell out and well see what her actual buds look like hopefully within the next week, but for sure within 2.Cant wait man, i freak out every morning when i check these bitches out cuz i know its one day closer to the harvest, and its comin fast 

















And now, i have twilight. She actually is lookin pretty damn good if i do say so myself. Her buds are a little skimpy, especially for a plant thats supposedly a heavy yielder, but all her popcorn nuggets are filling out, and i think ill get at least an ounce out of her. Shes gonna be some good smoke. No purple in her yet, but i think that im gonna close the heating vents in the grow room during the last few days before harvest, to drop the temps down, and maybe try to change her color for some bag appeal. Well see though man, i may just be perfectly happy with some killer purps reguardless of what color she is, lol. 

















The Widows are doin good man. No signs of pistils yet though. There are preflowers, so i should see some any day now. Theyre about 18" tall right now, and really floppy n lanky lookin, but theyll toughen up real soon, and i really think ill end up with some awesome plants in the long run with these girls here. Nothin really to speak of about these girls yet. theyre doin great 








N heres what happened with one of my twilight's tops when i first put the 1000w in there man. I just thought it would be cool to leave the plants right where they were because everything was goin great, and throw the 1000w in with the tops almost touching the damn cooltube. WRONG, lol. So i tied her down, and now shes doin better - i just cant believe i let that shit happen man, it fuckin sucks..








N also, im sure you guys will notice that every plant has burnt tips man. I know that sucks, but its from when i overused that fuckin Purple maxx, and burnt them all to a minor degree. Im still using the PMaxx, but in moderation now. I go once a week now rather than with every watering.


Now, i dont know if im gonna get me an lb or not (including the yield from the widows), but i DO know im gonna have one nice fuckin yield overall from these babies man. I cant wait until i chop dry n cure these bad ass bitches. Hope you guys all stick around man, itll be a fun next couple weeks!!

-Stay tuned 

-K1.


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

U got me, i am tuned 

* edit * those hairs just look so toxic  HAHAAAAA excellent pics of the trichomes.. love em  mmmmm i would eat em single with a tweaser


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 29, 2008)

wow man, your going to have an awesome harvest!
they all look perfect any problems with odor ?
im gonna do updates today, my widow has been in the flowering room for 2 weeks now i think... looks similar to urs
your making me want to build another flowering room


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Dec 29, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Excellent job King, keep up the good work continue your super-informative posts.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

Girls look great man, looks like we both are gonna get good harvests. glad the supercropping worked the way it was supposed to man. What did I tell you when you were all worried they wouldn't fill in. Just give'm time, and they are definitely getting nice and fat.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Excellent job King, keep up the good work continue your super-informative posts.


thanks man, lol. As always, i try to keep everyone as updated as possible, but also this is a journal of my first couple experiences as a grower, so being detailed helps cuz ill be able to look back at this a couple years from now(if the sites still up, god willing, lol) and can reference shit that ive done, or even look at solutions that ive found if i ever come across the same problems twice. I started keeping a real journal, but then i realized its probably not a good idea to keep anything written down as tangeable evidence in case something should ever happen to me. I even subscribed to Evidence Eraser and Pc privacy controls too. One click and itll wipe my hard drive clean of anything that ive done that i dont want linked back to me. 




Thundercat said:


> Girls look great man, looks like we both are gonna get good harvests. glad the supercropping worked the way it was supposed to man. What did I tell you when you were all worried they wouldn't fill in. Just give'm time, and they are definitely getting nice and fat.


yeah dude you definitely told me, lol. Im still a little pissed off that i couldnt take the reflector off of the cooltube so i could just let the sativas grow out, and up over the light n then along the ceiling - that woulda been cool lookin, lol - but this is workin out great. Theres HUGE elbow lookin gnarly ass joints where i bent them too. The stems were fuckin huge, and when i snapped them they oozed out moisture, and i was worried as hell that i just killed them off. took about a week to heal up but they never stopped growin out as u can see  - Im fuckin stoked to see what theyre gonna be able to do in the next couple weeks man. two more days and ill be beginning week 6 of flower. I dont know when im gonna do my final flush and start just water though.

Id actually appreciate some advice in that area, cuz were gettin tothe point whereim gonna start askin people how many weeks they think i have left to go. But i think im pretty much on the mark sayin i got 3-5 weeks left, depending on the strain, so i think ill wait another two weeks, and flush them all out, and start my final preperations for harvest, but i already know im gonna be chopping a couple plants at a time - theres no way there all gonna be ready at the same time, at least in my opinion. 

I need to seesome SERIOUS calyx growth over the next couple weeks to be confident enough to chop down anything at all man. Im keepin an eyeon the trichs for sure, but i really wanna wait until the last possible minute to chop these girls down. im in no hurry, i got plenty of personal smoke, so i wanna wait for peak ripeness. Ill be needin some help over the next couple weeks here.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree for sure they won't be done at the same time. Prolly another 2 weeks then a 2 week flush. That should get you pretty close on all of them, you might have to leave a couple for another week or 2 after that, but thats no biggy. I imagine in the next few weeks the calyxes are gonna beaf up man, as crazy as the pistil growth has been, it seems inevitable. They say they put on the most weight in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

DWR said:


> U got me, i am tuned
> 
> * edit * those hairs just look so toxic  HAHAAAAA excellent pics of the trichomes.. love em  mmmmm i would eat em single with a tweaser


Thanks man, fuckin LOVE hearin that shit from vets, lol. Kinda validates my grow for me in my fucked up ass head, lol 



420weedman said:


> wow man, your going to have an awesome harvest!
> they all look perfect any problems with odor ?
> im gonna do updates today, my widow has been in the flowering room for 2 weeks now i think... looks similar to urs
> your making me want to build another flowering room


FUCK YES i have problems with odor dude, lol. THE SHIT IS FUCKIN STINKY. I keep thinkin about how shitty my carbon filter is, lol, but then every day the smell just gets worse and worse. In the morning when the lights come on, like ten minutes after that everything smells like somebody threw a fuckin barrell o' nuggets onto a bonfire man. Fuckin PUNNNNGENT ass stank goin on in my apartment. I gotta keep some incense goin 24/7. THANKS LIQUID BLUE!! 

-N dude, build away, lol. You got enough room man, hehe.



Thundercat said:


> I agree for sure they won't be done at the same time. Prolly another 2 weeks then a 2 week flush. That should get you pretty close on all of them, you might have to leave a couple for another week or 2 after that, but thats no biggy. I imagine in the next few weeks the calyxes are gonna beaf up man, as crazy as the pistil growth has been, it seems inevitable. They say they put on the most weight in the last 2 weeks.


yeah man, fuckin it was the same with the last grow too, its wierd IMO. I look at other peoples grows and they got nothin but FAT fuckin calyxes goin on, and my last grow was ALL HAIRS n tiny ass calyxes. N its the same with this grow too man, so many hairs i gotta fuckin squint to see the actual buds, lol. But i know with the last time around i harvested WAY too early (it was probably around this stage that i chopped), and this time around i know i got a big ass surprise comin. I just figure with the size of the hairs, the buds have gotta blow up to become somethin huge man. Theres no way that some 5 star strains are gonna grow out to be some puny lookin nugs with a shitload of hairs, ESPECIALLY with all the tender lovin care i been givin them, lol. This grow has been nothin but fun - even with all the bullshit fussing i did earlier on, there was nothing to worry about, and it was all smooth sailing. I just wish that the bitches would EXPLODE ALREADY, lol. 


--n sorry about not replyin to your posts earlier guys, i kinda rushed down the screen cuz i ran in the room real quick to check my posts, and i musta scrolled right past you guys DW n 420  lol, muh bad 

Anyways, im glad you guys are as impressed as i am man. Theyve really made me a happy father, and i just hope ive done them justice as a grower. I wanna earn my greenthumb with this one, or at least a dirty fingernail man....its a start at least, lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice man. Im going to try and read this whole thread.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Nice man. Im going to try and read this whole thread.


wow dude thats actually really awesome of you to try n do, lol. Im laughin cuz the journal is all over the place man, it goes from my 1st ever grow to this one (my 2nd ever grow, lol). Its all there man. But yeah again man, thanks


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 29, 2008)

Whats up King, just thought I would let you know I got the rest of the harvest pics up! Turned out fucking sweet. Around 330g wet, which should in theory dry up to about 33g, but if I get 28g I will be stoked!!! That was just the first flush, I hope to get the same from the second flush I might not though.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 29, 2008)

damn dude, makes me laught seeing these lovely ladies after reading your first post in this 'cardboard box grow'... you've come a long way baby 

'fraid i don't have a lot of patience right now to read the whole thread... but it seems you found more room than just the top of your closet. if you could/wouldn't mind, please say or repeat what dimensions (roomwise) you are at right now. Also what lights you are using. 

You're deffinitely going to be 'in-the-green' for awhile. That's a fair amount of personal.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks man, i preciate you sayin so  -- as for the dimensions of my space, its 2x4x5, and i started with a 600w digital setup MH/HPS, but about a week ago i threw in a 1000w to finish the girls up. As far as quantity goes, i guess i have ambitions to become something more than just a grower for personal use, but thats way down the road when ive been able to perfect my own interpretation of our craft. I want to be able to start off the way im going right now and keep on being able to produce an lb at a time for now, only when i move out ill be setting everything up so it goes off without a hitch perpetually (hopefully without a hitch, lol) . But ill probably keep doing small amounts like this for a couple years until i know what im doing, have perfected and found the best method and medium to grow that fits me , and i have something set up as far as a quick exit and tear down strategy goes for emergencies. Until i feel confident enough in what im doin, ill just keep on growin small scale for myself n my parents, n maybe smoke out a friend or two, lol  

Thanks for swingin by Gambler man


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just writing this time because im at the beginning of week 6 tomorrow, and i have no idea when im going to do my final flush - or should i say the first of a two step flush that ill be doing to finish up the girls. Most of the plants im growing are 8-10 week strains, and by the 28th of jan it will be week 10 for all of them. But i dont know if the plants are gonna do 10 weeks though -- what do you guys think?? do you think theyll need every single week of the next month to fatten up?? I do, but part of me isnt sure 100%, because i havent been through this part yet. Ive harvested but WAY too fuckin early in the past, so its gonna be a little rough goin for me over the next few weeks. 

Now, i do believe that ill need the full 10 though, mainly because of the amount of hairs on the buds. You can still barely see the calyxes growing underneath them, and im assuming im gonna have nice compact buds come harvest because of the amount of light im using, and the correct spectrum. By the size and the amount of the pistils on my buds, IMO i would think its logical that the calyxes would swell out to the point that they are the predominant trait on the buds, no?? Right about now, no amount of reading is gonna help me, because none of it is situation specific, its all only generalized growing information. I kinda need help from peoples personal experience as i go along, to help me be able to tell when i should be flushing - thats my biggest worry, the harvest part is easy. I just dont wanna flush too early, and leave my girls with nothing to feed on to help them grow out to be all they can potentially be. 

Anyways, just doin a pre-emptive post to let you guys know ill be askin for help alot after the next week or two goes by. Ill probably give a SHITLOAD of updates, just so you guys can have up to the minute pics of the buds, and can give me an accurate guess on wether or not you think its time to flush. Thanks as always guys, and ill throw up another visual update in a couple days, im just waitin for them to gimme another little spurt so i have somethin new to show off 


thanks for lettin me talk a walk through my mind with my keyboard, lol


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 31, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Just writing this time because im at the beginning of week 6 tomorrow, and i have no idea when im going to do my final flush - or should i say the first of a two step flush that ill be doing to finish up the girls. Most of the plants im growing are 8-10 week strains, and by the 28th of jan it will be week 10 for all of them. But i dont know if the plants are gonna do 10 weeks though -- what do you guys think?? do you think theyll need every single week of the next month to fatten up?? I do, but part of me isnt sure 100%, because i havent been through this part yet. Ive harvested but WAY too fuckin early in the past, so its gonna be a little rough goin for me over the next few weeks.
> 
> Now, i do believe that ill need the full 10 though, mainly because of the amount of hairs on the buds. You can still barely see the calyxes growing underneath them, and im assuming im gonna have nice compact buds come harvest because of the amount of light im using, and the correct spectrum. By the size and the amount of the pistils on my buds, IMO i would think its logical that the calyxes would swell out to the point that they are the predominant trait on the buds, no?? Right about now, no amount of reading is gonna help me, because none of it is situation specific, its all only generalized growing information. I kinda need help from peoples personal experience as i go along, to help me be able to tell when i should be flushing - thats my biggest worry, the harvest part is easy. I just dont wanna flush too early, and leave my girls with nothing to feed on to help them grow out to be all they can potentially be.
> 
> ...


id just plan on 10 weeks.. start flush when 1/4 of the hairs are orange.
i really want a plant that finishes in 8 weeks ... i got a few strains left to grow, wonder woman, northern lights, blue cheese, and power skunk.... i gotta look up all my finishing times again .... which strain should i grow next ? also i re-made my carbon filter for the 3rd time, the way it supposed to be done... and its working quite a bit better .... i usually notice a light plantish aroma in the morning... especailly in the kitchen .. but it wasnt there today!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

So King we were talking about not knowing how to rep and such with the new format. If your interested I found out how to switch back to the other format. In "myrollitup" go to edit options, and the last field on the page is change forum skin. Change it to blazin 07, and it will go back to the old style. Peace guys!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 31, 2008)

yup, somebody helpedme out with the same thing TC, i switched that shit back to the old style. I even tried to rep you n 420 again, but i guess i dont rep people enough or somethin, lol, cuz it says i need to give out some more love before i can do it again  but ill get on top of that shit, n good lookin out on the help reguardless bro! 


N 420, dude id have to recommend BlueCheese to you hands down for one of your next strains to grow. I dont know if theyre gonna make it the full ten weeks man, theyre plumpin up really nice, and some of the lower buds are starting to go orange (the hairs i mean) all over, so i know that the time is comin real soon. I think by 8 weeks ill be just about finished, but im gonna let them go the full ten like you said, just to see if they end up fattening up. On the other hand though, im not gonna let the trichomes go all amber either, im a fan of couchlock, but my favorite is a nice cerebral high -- ive actually found that im more of a Sativa man than the indicas, but nevertheless a hybrid does me just fine  


Anyway 420, like i was sayin, BlueCheese is the way to go. They fuckin STINK!! you can smell the skunky fuckin cheese smell, its there for sure, but the Blueberry cuts through it like a knife, and you get that sweetness in your nose every time you touch a leaf, lol. its fuckin great. As for your Carbon filter, your a lucky SOB, lol. Mine works, thats for sure, but it definitely doesnt do what its supposed to do. A Carbon filter is supposed to nearly completely eliminate the smell in a growroom thats airtight and enclosed. Mine takes away alot of the smell, but like i said before, in the morning when the lights come on, it smells like a fuckin bake-off in my apartment. I gotta set my alarm so i wake up 20 minutes before my plants do, just so i can get some incense burnin before the smellwave hits the house,lol. Im almost tempted to hook up an industrial sized carbon filter in there n see what it can do, lol. No more skimping on quality when it comes to eliminating odor. I didnt think it would be a problem for me when i first started, so i swung for the cheapest filter i could find. Dont buy the damn Growbright Jr Carbon filter. Its not completely full, and it just sucks in general 

**another post on the way**


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Now, on to the reason i came into my journal. I woke up this mornin, and took my girls out to check on them as usual. Everything seemed fine, looked good and had me smilin, until i took everything out and got to my White Widows. One of them is thriving, lookin awesome, and will be sprouting pistils any damn day now, but i took a look at the other one, and the top 5 inches of the damn thing is drooped over n flopped to the side, lookin like its dying. Or underwatered or somethin. But the kicker is, the soil is still moist, its like its not takin up any water or somethin. The other Widows water is fairly moist, but the one thats in trouble is really concerning me. Now, tonight is watering night, and it will only be the 2nd time that they get nutrient rich water. I put a stake in the soil n tied her up to it so shes standin up straight now, but her leaves and branches are still drooping down like theyre underwatered. Maybe the root system isnt developed enough yet n thats why the soil is still wet, and the soil thats actually around the roots is dry?? I have no clue whats wrong with her man, its pissing me off.

Ive looked in my Garden Saver book, and theres nothing in there on the topic. I dont know what the hell to do -- i feed in about 3 hours, and wether its gonna help her or not i dont know, but im feeding her reguardless. She needs some nutrients for sure, but what else, i have no idea. any help on the matter really would be a life saver at this point.

Thanks guys
-K1.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Dec 31, 2008)

_FUCK YES i have problems with odor dude, lol. THE SHIT IS FUCKIN STINKY. I keep thinkin about how shitty my carbon filter is, lol, but then every day the smell just gets worse and worse. In the morning when the lights come on, like ten minutes after that everything smells like somebody threw a fuckin barrell o' nuggets onto a bonfire man. Fuckin PUNNNNGENT ass stank goin on in my apartment. I gotta keep some incense goin 24/7. THANKS LIQUID BLUE!! _



Hey King, I just bought this shit from my local Brew and Grow today for 18 bucks. I haven't tried it yet, but I'll let you know how it works. It's a gel that you can divide up into different cups (like solo cups) or leave it in the container, and it supposedly does a pretty good job. After a while, depending on the temps, the crystals start to dry up but you can then just buy the liquid and rehydrate the crystals all over again.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you talkin about ONA?? i got a couple jars up in the closet unopened. They work ok, but they dry out too too fast. If you can re-hydrate them thatd be the shit, n id probably end up usin them bitches all the time, although i did get tired of the 'fresh linen' scent, especially when i got some of it on my hands man, that shit is strong enough to make you puke if you get too much of it lol. But if its not ona, lemme know what it is, and how it works man, im willin to try anything. But to be honest, the insence is workin REALLY well, n makes my crib smell like a headshop, which i love man. I got Grateful Dead incense, 420 insence, Herbal Mask insence, Bob Marley, Pink Floyd, Alice in Wonderland, Jimi Hendrix, and a few other types too, but liquid blue makes them all. Fuckin love that shit, they burn twice as long as your regular insence would(i just recently discovered Liquid blue, although ive been burning regular insence, and nag champa on a daily basis for years). The most pungent shit is the Space Your Face grateful Dead shit man. It dont smell too bad, but it overpowers EVERYTHING that you may have goin on in your house that you may wanna cover up 


****UPDATE NEWS*****

Ok, so i snapped off some pics this mornin of the ladies. Just some upclose pistil pics and some overall snapshots, just to let you guys see some porn (cuz i aint never goin THAT long without postin pics again man, even I was dyin, lol). Gimme a little bit here and ill put them bitches up. Takes a little longer than usual to post them up onto botophucket cuz my pc is runnin a little slow today, but ill get them on here in just a few minutes. The hairs are starting to go orange on all the plants but BC#2. its wierd. she must have a SHITLOAD of growing ahead of her if she looks nothing like the rest of the pack, but i aint complainin, lol 

--anyways, gimme a minute n ill do a mini update


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 1, 2009)

.................


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, UPDATE TIME!!

So, theyve gotten a little bigger, but the main change that i wanna note this time around is that the pistils are going orange, and in some cases a little red (shoulda taken more pics for you guys). I cant wait for all the colors to come out so i can see what theyre gonna look like as i get closer to the end man, theyre just beautiful. Lets get started...

Quick Group Shot:
Kinda wish ida took them all out to rearrange them so you could see all the buds, but the only ones you can really see are Twilight, Bluecheese1, and Northern Soul






Twilight:
Shes finally filling in her main colas man. Every day she packs on a little weight, and its steady growth. Shes not gonna be the heaviest yielder, but she looks like, and smells like some amazing smoke. I took off a nugglet and started drying n curing about 4 days ago, so ill know in about 5-10 days wether or not shes quality. I wanna go through the process with one or two smaller nugs just to see what the potential of these little ladies are. Anyway, pics 

















BlueCheese#1 
Just fuckin awesome man. Her hairs are turning aswell, her colas are getting thicker n thicker, and all of her secondary buds are lookin danky as hell. No complaints whatsoever with her. Shes lookin awesome. When i watered yesterday i gave all my flowering girls their first dose of Gravity, along with the PMaxx and their regular flowering nutrient regimen. Theyre not responding badly at all. Ive heard stories about how plants burn EASY as hell when you use Gravity and the plants are too close to the light, but so far its not the case with these girls man. Theyre responding really well, n i should see what type of effect the stuff will really have on the plants within the next day or two here if theres anything negative to see. Pics:


















BlueCheese#2
The only plant without any orange pistils. Im not complainin at all, because that just means that shes not even close to done yet, and has a long way to go. Im seriously anxious to see what shell end up lookin like man. she has the fattest nugs out of all the girls, bar none. Cant fuckin wait man

















Northern Soul
Another plant thats just gettin fuckin huge. Her colas are ALL big, with hardly any popcorn buds at all. So glad i topped this one man, i love seein big beefy tall colas man. Never thought i could grow chronic like this 

















WhiteBerry
Her nugs arent big man, i think im gonna have to get used to that fact. Im sure theyll pack on a decent amount of weight still, but i dont think shell end up finishing out anything close to the others. Her buds do look potent though, shes carrying more sugar on her leaves than any other plant in the group. I cant wait to see this one cured up.

















--My Widows still arent showin pistils, but they both have preflowers, so like i said before, any day now well see some pistil action. The one that was droopin over to the side yesterday is fixed. I tied her to some bamboo so she was completely upright, and then i watered her just a little bit while i got ready everyones full drink prepared, and she perked up a little bit. When i actually gave her her nutrient mix, she completely perked up overnight. I couldnt believe that it was all because of underwatering man, ive never had a plant straight bend in half before on me, lol. 

So anyway, My original plan was to give them a couple weeks of letting them dry out completely before watering, because ive read that giving them a little of both ends of the stick (both being a little wet non stop for a couple weeks, and then letting them go dry before watering for a couple weeks) is supposed to help them along in the process getting them to grow to their full potential, and ive been doing it for the last 3 waterings, just letting them go bone dry to the point of slight leaf droop before i watered. It does help though - i gotta say that every day before it was time to water, the plants did give a little something extra in trying to find moisture, n i ended up with a little bit of growth, but to be honest i dont think im gonna do that again. I dont like the idea of letting them get to the point of leave droop before i water - thats undue stress right there man.


-So there you have it, i hope you liked the pics. Ill do another one probably the day after my next watering, unless something happens between now n then thats update worthy 

-K1


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow!!!!....


----------



## NugOlogist210 (Jan 1, 2009)

yup, looks like a bouncin baby girl 2 me!!!!! congrats


----------



## NugOlogist210 (Jan 1, 2009)

niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Nug, preciate it. U too Gyps, lol. 

Now, i just took a second look at one of my plants, and now i have to look over all of them again in the morning. The Reason?? well, when i was looking at the pics again a couple hours back i was just thinkin to myself that a couple of these plants have way too many red n orange hairs to be almost 4 weeks from finishing. So i took a little nug off of my Northern Soul plant, and threw a couple of the tiny leaves underneath my 420 scope. And from what i can see, all of the trichomes are milky. I double checked another leaf, and its the same thing. Nothin but milky trichomes with the occasional clear head. I even brought up a pic of some milky Vs. clear trichomes for reference, and then checked again to make sure, lol. Milky trichomes. So a couple of my girls have gotta closer to say 2 weeks from harvest, right? when you have milky trichomes you have about 2 weeks before you start seeing amber in your ladies, is that right??

Any advise on this would really be helpful right about now, lol.


----------



## ceerock (Jan 2, 2009)

niiiiice....good looking buds....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

That sounds about right man! If they are milky and the the hairs are changing, you could prolly start a flush on those ones. Just because you are flushing them doesn't mean you have to cut them early or any thing. If in 2 weeks they still didn't look quite done, then just give them a few more days. I think I would only flush the ones that are completely milky though.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey King, ladies are looking good. I totally forgot to post a link to the Odor Killer that I got. I bought it from Brew and Grow, but their picture is really small and you can't see it very good so here's a link to the same stuff with a better pic. http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=209&navid=23

And this link is to the 1 gallon refill liquid- http://www.brewngrow.com/detail.jsp?item=0479&category=14

This stuff only has a little bit of an odor when you first open it, and supposedly after that it doesn't really have an odor. Like I said though, I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> That sounds about right man! If they are milky and the the hairs are changing, you could prolly start a flush on those ones. Just because you are flushing them doesn't mean you have to cut them early or any thing. If in 2 weeks they still didn't look quite done, then just give them a few more days. I think I would only flush the ones that are completely milky though.


Yeah that's whAt I was thinkin too. I checkedd this morning and it's only the twilight a. Soul that are milky so I guess Ill dose them bitches with clearex next watering n then give thhem a full out flush the watering after that. I kinda wish they'd woulda took a little longer to go though 
Ms . They both coulda stood to gain a little more weight before they finished up. But I still got two more weeks to go on them so who knows how they'll end up lookin. It can only get better LOL


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 2, 2009)

So, i got a shot of my trichs. This is from Whiteberry, who wasnt supposed to be even close to finished cuz i started her actually about a week after i started the others, but shes actually just as close to bein finished as all the other ones are. I originally thought that two of the plants were gona be finished before all the others, but after takin a closer look, theyre all pretty much at the same place, almost. The Northern Soul and the Twilight have 100% milky trichomes. The Whiteberry, and the BlueCheeses are all right around the 75%/25% mark cloudy/clear. The pic, as i said is of Whiteberry, and its really blurry, but you can easily see the difference between the clear and cloudy trichs. So if anybody has any knowledge of about how long it will take for me to get to my ultimate goal which is 75% amber, 25% cloudy (i wanna have a higher cbd level for a smoother medicinal effect to my smoke - at least thats what i read, lol), id give all the props in the world for sharin your experience with the n00bie bastard that is K1  lol. 

checkum out:







-whadya think?? lemme know whats on your nugget.

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

Well shit bro, if you want 75% amber, then wait it out, and wait to flush until you see some amber forming.


----------



## potenza (Jan 4, 2009)

it is great dude


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment P. N TC u really think I should wait to flush until I start seeing Amber??? Thanks for the heads up.

So, the random bullshit problems continue. My Fuckin 1000 a hps blew this morning. It just won't fire back up. So I'm throwin in my 1000w MH for 3 days while I wait for the eye hortilux I just ordered to come in. I guess it's no big deal, cuz it's good for floweri g plants to get a dose of blue spectrum on them isn't it? Ideally we should all be using those dual arc bulbs for the whole grow right ? Well I ain't stressin out. I'll just keep my MH shining for three days n then hit the motherfuckers with the brightest light they'll see in their short short lifespan, lol. I think it'll do my bitches soMe good. Plus it'll give me a chance to take some really well lit pics of all the colors starting to come out in the nugs, hehe.


by the way, I clipped a sample nut from each plant just to take a good look at all of them( except BC#2 cuz she's nowhere close to done) under a microscope and see where they're really at, and obviously to check on how the smoke is progressing, lol, n I gotta say man, so far these samples rank up there with some of the best dank I've ever smoked. So far i've Smoked Northern Soul and twilight. BE is great, but twilight has a sweeter taste n the high is way heavier. The Ns has a nice uplifting high though, definitley a daytime smoke, while twilight just knocks you on your ass n makes u wanna sleep. Today I sample blue cheese #1 and whiteberry. I'll give a smoke report later on tonight.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Stupid phone won't lemme edit my post, so that's meant to be NUGGET that I clipped. Not NUT, lol. I'll talk to you guys later


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 4, 2009)

you sure the light blew out ? if theres a surge and it shuts off it wont power on for 15-20 min


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Jan 4, 2009)

thats fucking good to hear bro!!!
waddup kindspade! nice grow! i just got my cooltube from 
my local hydro store and cant wait to set it up >_<


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Jan 4, 2009)

Yo King your shits lookin GOOD... props


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> you sure the light blew out ? if theres a surge and it shuts off it wont power on for 15-20 min


I actually don't know for sure if it was blown but when I tried to power it back up it wouldn't fire n I let it sit for ten to fifteen minutes like it has to sometimes before it lights, n I got nothin but I threw the mh in there n it lit up no problem. I still have the bulb so maybe tommorrow I'll give it another try n let it sit for a half hour n see if it fires up for me. If not then I got my hortilux on the way so it's win win lol.


N 420 guy n DGAF, thanks both you guys for swingin by man, seriously 

N throw that Fuckin cooltube up n bring somethin to life with It man you won't regret buyin that shit dude I garuntee it.


--so on to my smoke report. Today I smoked on a nug of blue cheese #1. she's a motherfuckin beast man, plain n simple. Nice uplifting high followed about an hour later by a heavy body stone. Long lasting and enjoyable. This is the smoke I'll be keeping on me at all times without a doubt. I'm glad I picked up another pack so I can have this strain in my new growroom man. It's THAT good. I'll be smokin whiteberry tonight, so I'll let you guys know how she tastes tommorrow. Also I'll throw up some more porn too


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice to hear the girls taste good, and are already givin a good high bro. Makes you even more excited about the final product doesn't it! 

When I said to wait to flush untill you see amber, it was mostly with the understanding that you want 75 % amber. on my last plants I had amber at around 50 days, but I waited till like 65 to cut them, because they just didn't "look done". I know you read that FDD thread about letting the plants finish. When they are really done, they will have a look to them. Just sort of golden and glowing. I can't say when that will be for your plants, esspecially since there are several strains. But ya if you want 75% then I think I would say flush them once you see the first couple ambers. Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 4, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I actually don't know for sure if it was blown but when I tried to power it back up it wouldn't fire n I let it sit for ten to fifteen minutes like it has to sometimes before it lights, n I got nothin but I threw the mh in there n it lit up no problem. I still have the bulb so maybe tommorrow I'll give it another try n let it sit for a half hour n see if it fires up for me. If not then I got my hortilux on the way so it's win win lol.
> 
> 
> N 420 guy n DGAF, thanks both you guys for swingin by man, seriously
> ...


awesome man ! 
heres some bud porn for ya .. you can see my trichs .. about 20%...in pic it looks like 10% tho ..


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2009)

420 those girls are sexy!!! That last pic is sweet with the trichs and purple!


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jan 5, 2009)

MMMM! You stinky bitch...Damn I bet that smells as good as it looks huh weedman?


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice lookin' girl ya got there, Weedman!! What strain is that?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

lol sorry for hijack K1ng !, thanks guys ! yes she smells funkiously delicious ... wish i knew the strains ..badseeds


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Jan 5, 2009)

waddup king so what happend 
ur hps light blew out??? hit me uP!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 5, 2009)

No worries weedman hijack away man. You get a pass cuZ u got some serious danks goin on. They're lookin good as he'll man I'd be tryin to show off my ladies all over the forums if I was you lol. N TC, I read that thread like 50 times Man lol I completely agree about the ladies takin on a certain look to them, to where u just know that they're ready to go. Can't wait tip mine give off that greasy crystal covered look man. Won't be too long now 

O n weedman--- you were right about the bulb not being burnt out dude. I put that. Bitch in the socket today n it fired right up. Was pretty happy about it but I'm still stoked to get that hortilux action installed. It's like an extra 20,000 lumens almost, so maybe well see a big difference at the finish line. 



-----whiteberry. She has a pungent skunk smell but with a seriously SOUR berry overtone to it. Really the most unique smell I've ever smelled on some bud in my entire life. The smoke is phenominal for bedtime just like I thought it would be, but I can see how it would be pretty good for a social smoke out too. Greasy lookin as hell, n even when dry without a cure to her, you can't smell dying grass at all man, the natural scent of the bud just overpowers it completely. You can almost smell somethin fermenting, but then that sourness just breaks through completely. I love this smoke. It's definitely gonna be a keeper in my growroom along with BC1. 

-- one more thing LOL. I picked up soMe more Beans. I got a batch of greenhouse's Church cuz I been waitin for them to get new stock since I started this grow, n cuz they're on sale too lol. Also picked up some Spoetnik #1 , which looks dank. I heard somethin about Frisian Dew being rebred so it's more adaptable to indoor growrooms, but I'll believe it when I see it. If someone pumps out the indoor dew, I'll be waitin in that line to get 
My hands on them beans for sure, lol.

Pics later tonight


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

bean-a-holic ... lol.
hope that church is good this time !, im tokin a bong at the moment... cutting from the bush i cut maybe 5 days ago ... and its giving me a nice head high and i like it but its like .. how much better can it get ? where do i draw the line on waiting ?
i duno man ... stressn ... now i need to smoke more weed....i need more weed .... i need to chop my weed .... i said im doin the bush tomorrow ... but i might cop out and go another day or 2. WEED man .. WEED!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

so i just went and took some more pics ... got one of my ww for ya 
my bb and hg are stretching some and not showing much but my durban and ww are startn to bud ... the ww has lots of sugar goin on already


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

I feel you K1Ng, that Frisian Dew looks damn good.Outdoors or not, I'm still interested due to the fact it's a 7-8 week flowering strain. Being a 50/50 hybrid, you're bound to get the indica pheno. Sounds perfect for a Scrog to me. Looks worth $81 for 10 beans at seedboutique.com!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry got caught up overthe last day, lol. Lemme throw out some pics n ill give you guys the latest news 

DubBerry
















N.Soul
















Twilight with a burnt tip on one of the colas(which i clipped n smoked )
















BlueCheese 1
















BlueCheese 2
















Widows (if you can seeum. Lol, the leaves arent curled downward anymore, they finally got the space that they needed )







N the Ladies:








-- Ill give a miniupdate in a little bit, im kinda runnin around like a chikkin with my head cut off for the last couple days, but i promised pics yesterday and didnt get around to loadin um, so here they are 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice... I want one...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Nice... I want one...


 
lol thanks man, i cant wait for thesebitches to start changin colors nowthat theyre maturing. For 4 completely different strains they all look alike an awful lot, lol. Even though they all have their own personality, id love for them all to LOOK COMPLETELY DIFFERENT frm one another. I need to go backn look at the pics again, but this one is whiteberry right? Shes got the heaviest stone out of all of the buds so far man. I know that things will taste different with a different effect once theyre dried and cuured up, but im really lovin how this one is turnin out. Not a very heavy yield like the pack says it is, but for sure a perfect plant to grow for the headstash. Just 5 nice colas all down the stems, and sick lookin, lol. I love it


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 7, 2009)

420weedman said:


> bean-a-holic ... lol.
> hope that church is good this time !, im tokin a bong at the moment... cutting from the bush i cut maybe 5 days ago ... and its giving me a nice head high and i like it but its like .. how much better can it get ? where do i draw the line on waiting ?
> i duno man ... stressn ... now i need to smoke more weed....i need more weed .... i need to chop my weed .... i said im doin the bush tomorrow ... but i might cop out and go another day or 2. WEED man .. WEED!


 
LOL man, lil anxious to do the chop choppy?? i would be too man, im fuckin grindin my teeth just waitin for the day to come too  Yours are lookin NICE though man, seriously. If you think an extra 2 days are gonna make all the difference in the world, then by all means wait, but if theyre done, theyre done, lol. Your checkin on the trichs right?? N even if not, if your smokin on it and the high is right where YOU want it to be at, then chop, and theyll be even more potent after the cure anyways man, so its win win 

--I been taking little clippings here and there, not only to smoke, but i take the majority of the nugs i clip and im practicing the curing process as to not fuck anything up when it counts. I actually went out n picked up a giant rubbermaid tub yesterday, n i think im gonna outfit it with some clotheslines and throw my extra 80 cfm fan in there, n use it for a dryer. All i need to do is cut alot of vent holes, and then have the fan sucking all of the fresh air out of the container right?? passive air intake is the best way to go when making a bud dryer -- is that right or wrong? cuz i only have one extra fan, so as longas its gonna work, im gonna use the fucker ;P 

The buds themselves thatve been sitting in mason jars for the last week are still danky as fuck, moist, and theyre starting to get that all too farmiliar dank smell to them, slowly but surely. I cant fuckin wait to do the damn thing on a grand scale. Its gonna be so much fun to sit here for an entire day and just clip n manicure. Gonna be the shit man


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 7, 2009)

well im gonna wait till i see more amber, but i just took another branch monday and its dring now ... my other 2 im just gonna wait ... i just need weed to smoke


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jan 8, 2009)

I told you i'd be watching this. These look gorgeous mate. All this from a cardboard box grow cab eh? I'm impressed. When these are ripe and ready for pickin'...lemme know. I'll help you smoke em all down    

One love,
Kodank


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jan 8, 2009)

ayyy good job man.... when are you choppin down..... ik its soon. i started round the same time as you and i just did.... very nice though. [email protected]


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 8, 2009)

When did you start your grow?? Mine went pretty much to schedule, But i had a teeny bit of trouble along the way, thinkin that i could handle experimenting with swithing from soil to hydro midgrow, lol. They all got stunted a little bit, and i got frustrated n just ended up goin back to soil, n they perked right back up n went on growin. Im in week 7 right now of flower, so really im right in the pocket, to where i could flush right now if i wanted to, and id still be harvesting right on time, give or take a couple days. but im gonna wait until this coming monday or tuesday to flush out. Im gonna wait until my girls get BONE BONE BONE fuckin dry, to the point to where the leaves are drooping almost to the point of falling off, and then im gonna dose them with their 1st Clearex feeding. N then ill do a straight up watering, followed by another Clearex feeding, and then water with a tsp of gravity for every watering after that. Simple enough, lol. -- I just need to pick up another bottle of that shit though. I only started using it last week and the bottle is already half empty man. Small ass bottle for 25 bucks -- it dont seem worth it, but well know by the end of this grow if it is or not 

- to be honest i dont know really if it is. It just looks like diluted molasses to me man. But ive been using molasses for the ENTIRE grow, so if this shit makes a difference then ill know that it aint just snake oil, and ill be pickin up a gallon of the shit 


So just a quick little note man. Fuckin Whiteberry has become my new favorite plant. Small yield for sure (probably only an ounce), but her buds man. Theyre fuckin CRAZY POTENT. when i use the term GREASY to describe her, its because she just looks like she wants to start dripping with resin. Not all sugary white resin, but clear, just shiny as fuck, greazy, sticky, fuckin danky resin. Her smell is overpowering the entire grow now (Northern Soul used to), and its just a SOUR, SOUR pungent skunky fruity smell. If you rub on a nugget, or handle the nugs in any way, your hands fuckin STINK for an hour after you put her away man. Its one of those good stinks, that stick to your nostril hairs n fuckin stay there all day, n if it goes away, you just wanna open up the growroom again n shove a bud up your nose, lol. Shes awesome man. SOOOOOOOOOO glad i picked up another pack of these babies. Ive never smelled pot like that ever before. Even dank..


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jan 9, 2009)

haha. that shit does look crazzy.... for realllll.....
i started my ladies up in august but i had a couple harvests and my last set of plants. i started like a week maybe, ahead of you. i tried sea of green perpetual garden. but i ended up not having enough time kus i gotta move real soon. and i didnt whanna bother with transport. just get a couple harvests off... you said its your seventh wweek yea. flush that bitch. i never used clearex before though. is it worth the money?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds good King. So in your extensive searching and buy of seeds, have you found anywhere to get Reeferman seeds? I really want to grow some Willy Nelson, and they have a couple other strains that sounds really cool, like G-sus (super compact resin coated indica, supposed to be great for hash). Any way, I have found some lists of the strains, and reviews on some of them, but I havn't found anywhere to order any yet.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never used clearex, I got some stuff called "final flush" from my hydro shop last grow. You are only supposed to use this stuff once or twice, says it pina colada flavor, but I didn't taste it in the bud or even smell the pina colada when I opened the bottle. The bottle was like 15 bucks, but it will prolly last me for years, you only have to use a small amount. I used that twice once at thebeginning of the first week of flush, and once at the end of the first week. Then just watered with plain water. I actually flushed most of the plants for about 2.5 weeks. No complaints though, cus the bud tasted good, and burned well.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 9, 2009)

im pretty sure seedboutique has reeferman seeds TC, ill go check that shit out in a little bit. Im about to try somethin real quick, im gonna post up a SHITLOAD of pics really quick, cuz im trying to figure out an easier way to send an email with pics in it other than loading them up manually, so bare with me. After i figure it out ill be back on to chew the fat witchu guys, lol, so brb


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2009)

Love the pics man, little photo tour of the operation. I hope to be germinating by the beginning of next week. I have to see what's going on with the landlord. The mushrooms have been great though. Let me know when you're thinking about starting some. Hit me back on yahoo, I left you a message.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 9, 2009)

damn dude, you got mad shit ... i like the way those buds are looking


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2009)

OH ya I wanted to pass this along to you guys too, I don't know if you saw the thread about it but check this out, and VOTE!!! http://www.change.org/ideas?order=top#listSection Look what is number 1 and number 3 !!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 10, 2009)

​


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I'm getting ready to start to germinate. I was planning on floating the seeds in a cup of water over night, then putting them in starter plugs when they crack. Then I'm putting the starter plugs in my mushroom incubator till they sprout.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 11, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I'm getting ready to start to germinate. I was planning on floating the seeds in a cup of water over night, then putting them in starter plugs when they crack. Then I'm putting the starter plugs in my mushroom incubator till they sprout.


i like to wait till i see some tap root coming out ... and the paper towel method

and heres my widow ... seems to be coming along quickly


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2009)

just in the fold of a wet paper towel, and in a warm place?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 11, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> just in the fold of a wet paper towel, and in a warm place?


 
i put them in the center .. then fold the towel around them so there is multiple layers.. into bag and warm dark place


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll give it a try, last time I just put the seeds into the starter plug to germ them, I got 9 out of 10, but I thought there wight be better methods.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 12, 2009)

hey guys sorry I haven't been on lately I'm havin of probe at the moment. When I loaded those pics up on here the other day it was to get all my pant pics onto Roy so I didn't lose them fuckers LOL. My kid spilled juice on my laptop n tucked it up so hopefully it's getting fixed right now at the shop. Until then I gotta use my phone to get on here n it's a pain in the ass lol. TV u gotta email me if u need to holler bro I don't got messenger hooked up. Email me n I'll get right right back to u dude u have my word.

I'm still goin through all posts since my last one so gimme a couple minutes n I'll get back to everyone. Real quick tho-- WeedMan, your widow is lookin Fuckin gorgeous man, n I'm catchin up  I got flowers forming real quickly on both plants. Looks like your about a week ahead of me, MAYBE two lol.

I'm harvesting next Friday by the way. I'm about 10% Amber right now, n I figure I'll be around 30-40% by the end of next week. I'll get back to you guys soon, just wanted to make sure that u guys knew I'm still alive n well LOL.

TV, hit me up on the email bro


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> hey guys sorry I haven't been on lately I'm havin of probe at the moment. When I loaded those pics up on here the other day it was to get all my pant pics onto Roy so I didn't lose them fuckers LOL. My kid spilled juice on my laptop n tucked it up so hopefully it's getting fixed right now at the shop. Until then I gotta use my phone to get on here n it's a pain in the ass lol. TV u gotta email me if u need to holler bro I don't got messenger hooked up. Email me n I'll get right right back to u dude u have my word.
> 
> I'm still goin through all posts since my last one so gimme a couple minutes n I'll get back to everyone. Real quick tho-- WeedMan, your widow is lookin Fuckin gorgeous man, n I'm catchin up  I got flowers forming real quickly on both plants. Looks like your about a week ahead of me, MAYBE two lol.
> 
> ...


damn that sux dude, i hope you dont have any grow related material on ur laptop... ur an IT guy so you should know how easy it is to snoop.

and your not allowed to harvest before i havest @@@@@@@#[email protected]##@$%
its taking so fucking long for my trichs to turn amber ...fucking sativa
cant wait to see how much quicker my new strains finish 
oh widow .... only 5 weeks away (hopefully)


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol thems the breaks man what can I tell ya hehe. But I'm not coin all of them at once, I'll be leavin BC1 for another week still after I get down on the rest. N yeah, I got evidence eraser, Pareto logic of tools, and a couple other things that I use regularly to erase and write over any digital tracks I leave behind. If I thought that it woulda been a problem I woulda just trashed it n bought a new one In a heartbeat. But I may end up havin to do that shit anyway if this shit cantget fixed. if I have to spend over a hundo on fixin the Fuckin relic then I'm satin fuck it n pickin up a alienware setup. Always wanted one, even though they sold out (thanks DELL) lol. 

Anyways, just hang in there bro, the harvest will come  no worries lol. They llook Fuckin amazing n readyto be harvested, at least IMHO anyways  l.

N TC, or anyone that needs to get at me, if u email me I'll reply right away cuz I got the damn thing on my hip all the time, so don't hesitate. Same goes for u too WeedMan. If u don't have my addy just scab it offa TC n hit me up


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

word..... i just manacured the bud i choped off last nite and looked at the trichs some more ..... im thinkin its around 25% now  ill be choppin soon too !maybe ... next monday 
also build your own destop ! i love doin that shit

edit*
heres the latest sample !


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that shit right there is purdy ms . Job well done without a doubt bro. N I know what u mean about not bein able to wait to see what your new girls can do man, I gotta wait like a month n a half to start my next full crop man it Fuckin sucks! LOL, I got three strains narrowed Dow though for next time round. I'm gonna start up my seeds about 3 weeks before the move to get the.mothers ready- n the winners are gonna be HP13, Red Dragon (pardise), n either the black, dawg d, or the sensi seeds limited edition Jack Herer that I'm blowin my bi- weekly budget on this week (160 Fuckin bucks?! Holy fuck!!). It'll probably be the jack, only cuz it's femmed seeds just like the hp n the dragon. What do you guys think??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I take that back they're not femmed. But all the same I'm still ordering that shit man. Over n over I keep hearing that REAL jack is supposed to be the best shit in exsistence. For that kinda coin coming from a breeder like sensi, I'd have to assume it's authentic lol. Anyways if I end up with a male right away., then I'll start a mini breeding project, hehe. But I'm also assuming that the male/female ratio gotta be pretty good too, no?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

id say the jack is probably your best choice ... red dragon sounds good tho ... id like to see how that looks


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Man it Fuckin figures that my laptop is fucked right now. Check it-- I checked my trichs about 3 hours ago man. All the plants have all milky trichs, with the rogue Amber bulb goin on. Except my girl whiteberry. Last time I checked her leaves (the ones embedded in the buds) she was about 20% Amber. When I checked her today, I'd say about 70-80% amber trichs man. I couldn't stand it no more, n I didn't want her to go Amber any further, so I did the only logical thing man LOL. I chopped off all of her donkey dicks n left the majority of her smaller buds on the plant, in hopes that they'll fatten n dense up a bit before I finish the job. I took a few pics don't worry  but man trimmin those fat Fuckin nugs up was probably one of the most satisfying self gratifying feelings of my life man LOL. It was honestly Fuckin awesome. 122.4 grams wet, so 75% ofmy first plant will dry to just over an ounce. With the rest of the plant done I'll estimate 1 3/4 Oz's dry total weight. I can't believe she blew her wad THIS early man, but I'm also happy as he'll knowing that I did it right, I flushed, I didn't chop early, n she's Fuckin beautiful. 

Thebuds are hang drying right now in my bud box, n after 3-4. Days it's to a paper bag for 2 days, and off to cure. Sooooo Fuckin happy with the way she turned out. The berry really shines through man, I hope she doesn't lose that scent after dryings done 

I'll get onto a of soon n post up some porn for sure.

Thanks for all your help everyone!!!

---n weedman, don't be mad homie, she was just an early finisher


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

thats awesome !, i hate you
we need some pics


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll probably be able to load some onto Riu today man. It was only a total of 8 buds- 5 big colas n 3 of the biggest little nuts I could find . Hopefully takin off all the big shit will make the rest of those little popcorn buds grow out. They been hiding under a thick ass canopy for a long time man, hopefully all the exposure they're getting now is gonna do a world of good. I'll watch them over the next couple days to make sure they don't get beyond ripe 

Weedman, when you check trichs, do you usually take a leaf from the bud (one of the tiny sugar coated ones comin right outta the bud itself) or do u clip off some bud to look at under your scope?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2009)

Very sweet King, congrats! Glad to here she put out so well. I can't wait for that day to come again. You makin hash with the trim, or cookin? So how long did you end up flushing for, I forget when you started? I've got 2 seeds in started plugs as of today. Still waiting on the rest to crack.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 14, 2009)

--Man this shit is happening lightning fast. Twilight was ready today so I did the dirty deed. Wet weight of the two main colas was like 111 grams or somethin like that, plus almost double the Amount of smaller nugs that I didn't weigh(stupid)--I'll end up with over 2 oz from this one too. I still got the biggest 3 to chop next week, so hopefully if this shit goes right, I could have close to 12-13oz from just the 5 ladies. I still got the widows goin n by lookin at the way the flowers are starting to form, I think my net yield will be close to an lb. Man that shit would make my day, seriously. 

I took pics of the twilight buds harvested, along with some shots of everything in my bud dryer, which I'm prYing works well, lol -- it's full to the brim with bud n all it is, is a 80cfm fan on one end sucking air out, and a bunch of holes (3/4 inch drill bit) on the other side. So hopefully there's enough air flowing around to evenly dry everything out. Hope I didn't make that shit wrong, lol- instead of the racks I ran 6 lines to hang the buds from. I'll show u guys what I mean when I post pics.I'll still try to get them on here tonight but bare with me if I don't end up doin pics tip tomorrow


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome thread guys. Have a 2ft x 3ft for space with very little ventilation. Wouldn't mind having maybe 3 plants. Would love the 600 watters, but scared of too much heat. You think I can get away with 250mh and 250hps. If so how much could I harvest of let's say a medium flower producing strain. I have'nt heard anyone talk about a 250.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> --Man this shit is happening lightning fast. Twilight was ready today so I did the dirty deed. Wet weight of the two main colas was like 111 grams or somethin like that, plus almost double the Amount of smaller nugs that I didn't weigh(stupid)--I'll end up with over 2 oz from this one too. I still got the biggest 3 to chop next week, so hopefully if this shit goes right, I could have close to 12-13oz from just the 5 ladies. I still got the widows goin n by lookin at the way the flowers are starting to form, I think my net yield will be close to an lb. Man that shit would make my day, seriously.
> 
> I took pics of the twilight buds harvested, along with some shots of everything in my bud dryer, which I'm prYing works well, lol -- it's full to the brim with bud n all it is, is a 80cfm fan on one end sucking air out, and a bunch of holes (3/4 inch drill bit) on the other side. So hopefully there's enough air flowing around to evenly dry everything out. Hope I didn't make that shit wrong, lol- instead of the racks I ran 6 lines to hang the buds from. I'll show u guys what I mean when I post pics.I'll still try to get them on here tonight but bare with me if I don't end up doin pics tip tomorrow


 
i think i guessed somethin like 3zs per plant 
heres what i harvested 2nite 





lol ...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn WM I gotta admit that your nugs look way way dankier than mine. The only reason I think that my TL n WB finished up so quick is cuz they're both 7 wk strains n I planted them into the dirt on the same day. All the others (blue cheeses n Northern soul) have a week (ns) or even possibly two weeks (bc) until they're finished completely. Another reason why I chopped Dow twilight today was because she was starting to look kinda unhealthy from all that light. I took the main colas off so nothing else got burnt budwise, n then when I did that I said fuckit n just did in the rest. 

Do u go by what the leaves look like under the scope or do u clip a bud every time u check the trichs? Everyone always told me the leaves are the best indicator for when to chop, but when I check the buds after I cut, the trichs were all milky for the most part. So I payed it no attention really, cuz everyone keeps satin to check the leaves. Your plants definitely have "the look" dude. They look beautiful, n honestly I can't see how they're not done yet. What is it now? U in week 9? Either way man, it's any day now bro. Hang on in there n it'll definitely pay off 

--smoker--ive seen some really nice 2-3 plant grow journals pulled off with a 250. You can definitely get some good results. But no matter what light u use, ventilation us key, so your gonna wanna take care of your vent problem before upgrading to HID. N sorry, but yield estimates are impossible, especially if you don't know what strain to grow yet. BUT I will say that it's not impossiblecto think that with the space u have you could expect anywhere from 1/2 - 1oz per plant if taken care of properly n given optimal conditions to grow in. Maybe even more


----------



## fatt daddy (Jan 14, 2009)

I have no words; lol. sometimes you forget how simple/basic a grow really is. Thanks for the reminder (see i did find some words after all).


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Damn WM I gotta admit that your nugs look way way dankier than mine. The only reason I think that my TL n WB finished up so quick is cuz they're both 7 wk strains n I planted them into the dirt on the same day. All the others (blue cheeses n Northern soul) have a week (ns) or even possibly two weeks (bc) until they're finished completely. Another reason why I chopped Dow twilight today was because she was starting to look kinda unhealthy from all that light. I took the main colas off so nothing else got burnt budwise, n then when I did that I said fuckit n just did in the rest.
> 
> Do u go by what the leaves look like under the scope or do u clip a bud every time u check the trichs? Everyone always told me the leaves are the best indicator for when to chop, but when I check the buds after I cut, the trichs were all milky for the most part. So I payed it no attention really, cuz everyone keeps satin to check the leaves. Your plants definitely have "the look" dude. They look beautiful, n honestly I can't see how they're not done yet. What is it now? U in week 9? Either way man, it's any day now bro. Hang on in there n it'll definitely pay off
> 
> --smoker--ive seen some really nice 2-3 plant grow journals pulled off with a 250. You can definitely get some good results. But no matter what light u use, ventilation us key, so your gonna wanna take care of your vent problem before upgrading to HID. N sorry, but yield estimates are impossible, especially if you don't know what strain to grow yet. BUT I will say that it's not impossiblecto think that with the space u have you could expect anywhere from 1/2 - 1oz per plant if taken care of properly n given optimal conditions to grow in. Maybe even more


i think im just "chop shy" rite now ... ive been looking at the trichs all over the bud.... im gonna give that lil purp cutting a few days to dry then im gonna pack it up and see how it is  .... and week 9 ????? try week 12 !!!
could be my temp in my room ... 50-54 lights off and 60-65 lights on .
either way week 13 starts on sunday !!!!!!!!!! i really hope i can see some more trichs turning this weekend.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 14, 2009)

rose temps are for sure what's slowing things down man. U should get a space heater in your grow to warm shut up about ten degrees. Lights off u shouldn't go below 65 n lights on u should be between 70 n 80 . With temps around 50 at night it's slowing down bud growth n resin production. it'll still finish don't get me wrong, but your temps are definitely your problem bro. No matter what you decide to do, they should still finish up any day now man


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

temps are about the same ... little lower in the veg room actaully .
cloner is very slow now, but all my other plants in there are goin great !
people say its good to have a 10 degree drop in temps lights off.
i guess its time i bought something new for my room ... ill see what kinda of small space heater i can pick up at walmart, really dont like the idea of leaving one on unattended but im sure it will be fine. im gonna have to adjust it every morning and nite tho so i still get that drop in temps with lights off ....
last nite i also disconnected the duct from my 400w to see how that would heat things up ... ill check at lights on tonight to see what the MAX temp was


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

fuckn 10 degrees out side today ... i gotta check but im pretty sure my basment wont go below 50, im hoping in the summer time i wont see the opposite end of this and need a A/C unit .... fingers crossed ! ... cant wait till outside temps get back to 50 ..


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome thread guys. Have a 2ft x 3ft for space with very little ventilation. Wouldn't mind having maybe 3 plants. Would love the 600 watters, but scared of too much heat. You think I can get away with 250mh and 250hps. If so how much could I harvest of let's say a medium flower producing strain. I have'nt heard anyone talk about a 250.


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

I need some advise. I am worried the 250 will be a waste of money.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

htgsupply.com ... 400 w is about the same price


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

i just checked out your thread and i couldn't tell which plant was growing under mh or cfl. truth is already bought the 250 and having buyer's remorse. Are you using only CFL now?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

954smoker said:


> i just checked out your thread and i couldn't tell which plant was growing under mh or cfl. truth is already bought the 250 and having buyer's remorse. Are you using only CFL now?


cfl for veg room , hps for flower room
how many plants do you plan on flowering ?


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

maybe 4 or 5. I would like to get maybe 4 oz from the whole batch. This is my first time. don't know what to expect. Having a rough start. All my babies are about 18 days old and still under 2" tall. Using MG Soil for two plants, and aeorgarden for the rest.


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Had some skunk special seeds, but the baby plants got a little deformed trying to shed the seed. For some reason this strand has a really strong glue-like membrane that turns hard when it dries, with the plant still trying to get out. lost all of them this way (4plants)


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

the 250 should be fine for that


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

luckily I still have 7 AK 48 plants left, they are still very small too, but doing much better than the skunk


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. 
I hope the 250 is strong enough.
How much do you think I will yeald from 4 smaller plants?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

depends on how small.... 1/2- 1 z each maybe ?


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks,
Weed Man


----------



## 954smoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Wish i could show you my girls, but I am very nervous about posting pics


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL no hijackin w/o pics man. Gotta bring visual aid with ya for that  . N weedman, I'm sure that space heater will do wonders for ya once u pick it up, it'll just be a matter of days for you from that point for sure. N if your temps drop like that in the winter, they'll probably get kinda high in the summer I'd assume. Last summer, was it bareable?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> LOL no hijackin w/o pics man. Gotta bring visual aid with ya for that  . N weedman, I'm sure that space heater will do wonders for ya once u pick it up, it'll just be a matter of days for you from that point for sure. N if your temps drop like that in the winter, they'll probably get kinda high in the summer I'd assume. Last summer, was it bareable?


i only need to use central a/c like a week total ... it always felt cool in my basement tho.  in september my max temp in the room was like 80 i think
i was just checkn temps and its like 48 degrees in basment now.
windchills of -20 out side .. i like using my IR therm to check everything
got my new heater goin ... set it for 75 so it should keep the room at least 70 ... ill be checking up on it for the next 3 hours to make everything is good and power cords/outlets arent getting hot ... again with the IR therm ... comes in handy

EDIT.. 
ok i just checked this morning and unplugged the heater for the day ... max temp was 72 ... so the room should have stayed at 70 all nite.
i was going for 75 but i dot want the heater running all nite if it cant reach that temp and hold it ... i gave it about 4 hours to get up there and it didnt... so i just turned it to 65..... hope i can see a difference with my trich development ....shes gotta come down next week sometime ... i cant take it any more ... ill leave my 2 supers goin tho


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey!

Merry New Year to ALL...!!!! 

Hi Hi Hi.. I mean .. HO! HO! HO!!!

Oh wait.. that's over now... 

Just wanted to drop by and share a link to an old thread that has some really good stuff in it...

Long dead, but check it...

 The Octagon


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 16, 2009)

thats cool , no way im gonna attempt to build that shit tho ... lol


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 17, 2009)

FINALLY GOT A NEW LAPTOP!!! fuck yeah man!!

Ok, so im back  n ive been a little busy since tthe last time ive posted some pics, as you already know, n i just wanted to share some of the pics ive taken in the process  Now, i didnt snap shots of the harvesting or anything, because that shit is TIME CONSUMING, lol, and i just wanted to get the shit done, but i got some shots of the pre-jarred finished product.

So just gimme a minute or five, and ill load the picks up onto botophucket, so theyre nice n big


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 17, 2009)

ok, so like i said, heres some pics. The Whiteberry came to 120 something grams from half the plant, and she dried to be right around 2 oz. Im happy with that man, no problem at all. She looks awesome, i dont know if i let her dry out too much, but after i put her in the jar to sweat a little bit she looks alot better than she did when i transferred from the drybox to jars. Heres some pics of her fresh, and then the bottom there i cracked open two jars (of four) so you can see what she looks like a day into the cure. 

Im seriously lovin this bud, n im gonna take my sweet ass time smokin her  




















































The next day i harvested my Twilight plant. On the plant she looked really nice n solid, but she kinda dried out airy, and if i didnt know any better i would say that she wasnt done yet (she was about 40% amber when i chopped). But reguardless, she smokes nice, and she has a nice indica stone to her. I wouldnt go as far as saying its $50 1/8th chronic, but its some pretty good smoke. I harvested the whole plant. Wet weight was similar to 1/2 of the whiteberry plant, but i still ended up with 2 oz, which i can live with, lol. no pics of the buds as whole branches, but pics of a pile of bud, n if i can find a pic i took of a closeup, ill post it:














Lastly, today i harvested Half of my Northern Soul. Shes so beautiful man. Rock hard nuggets, soo dense n heavy, n resin absolutely everywhere. I let this one only go about 30-40% amber, because i wanted varying harvested types of bud, so i can see which type of high i like best, this being my first REAL harvest. Once again, in about a week, maybe two, ill harvest the lower half of this plant as well, as soon as the buds mature and are completely done. I might also let the trichs get to be about 60% amber or more before i chop the rest down, just to see which i like better. Definitely head stash pot. Half the plant, and she weighed 173.2 grams wet. Im fuckin flabbergasted at that shit right there man, and i cant wait to see what she weighs out to be in 2 days!!

I dont wanna let this one get too too dry though, i want her to be SUPERDANK man. Shes just so potent n pungent, n fuckin everything you want a plant to look like IMHO man. lol my whole crop is turnin out to be headstash chronic, lol. 







































2 Blue Cheese plants arent quite there yet. Id actually say ive got about 2 weeks before theyre finished, unless they do some rapid trichome growth, lol. I dont get it, the Blue Cheeses were supposed to be heavy trichome producing strain - has anybody else had similar experiences with this strain before? i mean, both plants are absolutely beautiful, but they really are lacking in crystal production. A potent plant to be sure, but it just feels like theyre missing somethin. 

The White Widow (Seedsman). Theyre only about 2 1/2 weeks into flowering, so itll be a good 6 weeks before i see results with them girls. 

Were halfway done with the 5 grownups, and we got two kids still too just dyin to grow up n become a huge, strong ass dank plant for me, so stay tuned everyone  

Hope you guys enjoyed this shit as much as i did growin it man. Thanks for tunin in!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 17, 2009)

I likes it...!!!! 

So.. when you coming up to visit????


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 17, 2009)

sounds like a plan to me bro, lol. Maybe after I do my next harvest I'll take another backpacking trip, but this time instead of Europe I'll take a tour of the states, n pay your ass a visit!   my girl already wants to hit up Cali in the summer, in which case well be road trippin so I can bring my own bud rather than paying out the ass for some medshop chronic. But obviously if we end up stayin in Cali for a few months ( her parents live there) then I'll get my ass a card, set up a nice big legal grow, n bust off a crop of some sour p or somethin like that, n split a harvest with a dispensary  - jk obviously, I doubt they'd lemme do anything like that, hehe. 

AK isn't a med state though, right? I've never been up that way before, but I do wanna go, so I can pay u a visit n burn down a few monsters, but also to check AK off my list of states I haven't been to. Always wanned to check out Dutch harbor too man.LOL deadliest catch got me hooked


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 17, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> AK isn't a med state though, right? ...


It sure is...!!!

C'mon up...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 17, 2009)

you dont want me, you just want me to bring my big ole' book of genetics  LOL, i would too though, hehe. Nah but seriously man, i need to move to a med state, but one thats not all crazy with pot, so a guy like me could turn a hobby for personal use, into a living by growing for compassion shops, or better yet Gyps, maybe me n you could open up our own compassion shop. We both qualify for a med card, n we can both grow greens (ive just found out over the last few days that i can, in fact, grow good marijuana, ), so why dont we combine your know-how with my genetics, n fuckin fill up a warehouse with clones?? lol, thatd be some shit for sure man. That pretty much sums up my dream coming true right there. Actually doing something that i love doing for a living and not having to worry about gettin popped, or robbed, or worse while doing it. I was thinkin of movin out to Denver, cuz theyre REALLY liberal with their pot laws man. Did you hear about the fuckin compassion shop that opened up in Denver's Airport?? instead of going to the Airport Bar and having a drink, potheads can go to the Airport Coffeeshop, smoke a spliff, n take off before take-off. It fuckin amazes me that there are still 38 states that arent medicinal. Its a fuckin tragedy. (crosses his fingers n hopes Obama actually changes that shit this year..)


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 17, 2009)

oh yeah, if anybody can find some Cinderella 99, or almost ANY brothers Grimm strains, lemme know. Im in search of. I was lookin yesterday, and i got sidetracked and ended up ordering Alpha Diesel from SeedBoutique (REZ seeds), n then i smacked myself in the fuckin head cuz im lookin for Cinderella99, and also i cant fuckin remember what the cross is, but its a Cross between Blackberry and somethin. FUCK!  Anyways, i got my eyes open, but if any of you guys can find it, lemme know


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 17, 2009)

AK is chill dude... 

You should totally check it out...


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 18, 2009)

WoW


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 18, 2009)

Seriously man, very impressive !
write on your tables much ? lol
all those nugs look awesome... id love to try a sample of all of them 
it feels like it was last week that you started flowering these, but heres the harvest already ! you got your strains finishing quick !
and its the perfect time cuz i can + rep you again , so i will !

i wish i was getting some real signs of progress with my trichs ... but slow and steady she goes ... heats been on for a few days now. i really hope i see some more amber here on wednesday.

keep up the good work my man !


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice King I'm very impressed bro!! You've come such along way in the last 6 months man. I think I can speak for everybody when I say that we're glad to have been along for the ride! All the buds look great, but that Northernsoul looks super dank man, I better get to taste some! Thought I'd share, my first seedling has broke ground this morning. I still only have 3 that have cracked, but one has broke ground. I'm gonna stick the power skunk seeds in to germinate today, just incase the rest don't crack, I've got back up!


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Jan 18, 2009)

waddup! kingspade so you and ur lady are taking a trip up to cali!! 
hti me up bro!! theres no bettter place then cali >_<


----------



## wannabee (Jan 18, 2009)

you make me drool...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 18, 2009)

LMAO weedman, its a trash table i got in the spare room. It used to belong to my sister, and had all kindsa fucked up shit all over it, so i just drew and wrote all over the table to make it look better  i aint no graffitti pro or anything, but i think i got a leeeeetle bit of drawing skills 

-N are you seeinng any amber at all in your trichs?? i know you flushed a long ass time ago, and its gotta be killin you by now, i mean its even killin ME man, i cant wait to see your girls all trimmed up n ready to smoke. Youve got the densest lookin nuggets that ive seen on one plant dude, i cant wait to see what they look like unattached from the plant, cuz they really do look 100 times different once rough manicured. Itll come man, just keep tthat heat regulating the temps, and you should be just fine bro, hang in there 

N TC, thanks man, its been a fun ride for me too, thats for damn sure. N im about to come on down to your thread n check you out too man, n see whatcha got goin on. I was pulled away from the lab last night so i didnt really get a chance to explore all that much, but im here right now, so ima take a walk here in just a sec, n ill get atcha 

DGAF, yeah maybe sometime this year gonna head down to cali, and she might or might not wannna stay out there for a couple months, but like i said, if she convinces me to do it, then my terms are that i get to bring somme of my equipment along, so i can do one nice biig fuckin run while were down there. Those be my terms (or term, lol, im pretty easy to please, hehe). But yeah, if im down that way ill probably be tryin to reach out to a couple of calii growers, to trade up genetics with, even clones since im drivin out 


n Wannabee, thanks man, but wipe up after yourself on the way out man, my grow journal got washed with Hygrozyme a while ago, so were sterile in here, lol


----------



## undulator (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pics man, I'm also runnin a ghetto ass setup as well, good to see they are doing well with minimal cash layout.

Also cool to see how you tied them down!

Good luck, psyched to see what your buds will be like


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 18, 2009)

I was hoping you would comment on that setup I posted a few pages back...

The Octagon... with the vertical lights... 

??????

Let me hear from you....


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Jan 19, 2009)

ahahha 4 sure you gotta to that you got ur medi card??? 
pm and ill let you knwo were i went >_< 
turst you guys will like it out here lol super danky nuggets!!!
oh ahh you gotta bring some equpiment with you i got a cloest full of maylar inline fans hps hoods
ect.... lol hit me up bro! how those nuggies coming?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 19, 2009)

Undulator-- u should check a little further along man LOL-- I ended up spendin a little over a grand to grow my ladies, n then almost triple that on the new setup, plus a couple grand on seeds too  so I got a problem,lol, but I'll be growin proper by end of deb beginning of march. As soon as I finish off all the half plants I got in here, n harvest my widows, I'm gonna start growing my moms. I'm gonna be doin Sour p, alpha diesel, pineapple punch, red diesel, trainwreck, n I think either bubblegum, doubleberry, or pg13 if I get it in time. If not I may do chemdawg d. I'll be growin out my moms so the day I move in I can take cuttings n throw them in my aerocloner n get goin.

-gyps, I did comment on the octagon but the post must not have went through. But regardless, it's sweet ad hell, n I always wanted to do a stadium type grow, but I'm only renting, n somethin like the octagon or the omegagarden are a more permanent solution to my growing needs, not to mention price. LOL. But all that aside, I think that those types of gardens are the most efficient, space saving while high yielding inventions out today, n most people can only dream about having somethin that sweet. One day tho lol, it'll happen!

-dgaf, I don't got my medcard yet, but if I go out there I most definitely will me getting one. I wanna grow for a compassion shop sooooo bad man. It just seems like the next logical step- to turn something I'm EXTREMELY passionate about, into something I can make a living off of, once I'm legally allowed to try n do so of course,lol. But until that day I'm perfectly happy trying to get better and better with each grow, growing bigger, better, dankier shit in less time and with more space. I'll always try to do better than the last grow. There's no point in doin this shit if were not constantly trying to improve on our crops n trying to find a better way to do things. 

Progress is the name of the game man.-- check out the new LEDs on eBay man. Japan or china finally released the light they've been workin on. It's a grand, but it's also a 300w led light that puts out more lumens than a 1000w hps light, and from what i've been reading about it, it's twice as effective, half the energy consumption, and the chronic is higher quality too. One day ALOT of us are gonna be growing with these lights n aitcooled hoods are gonna be obsolete. Wish I could afford one now so I could test it out for myself man.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2009)

I liked the octagon too, its a pretty sweet set up. I love vertical grows. I personally really want 2 volksgardens ( by omega) I think that would be pretty sweet, and you can roll them out a door way if you need to move them!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 19, 2009)

OOOPS... my bad... I guess I missed it...

I really liked it too....

I think I will be doing a flat version of that to grow some food items in the wash out light around the ebb flow tables... ooops did I say that...?????

I must have let the cat ou of the bag... hahahaha...

Uh can you guys give a hand over here...

What is the best way to set up these lights and ebb/flow trays ???

I am banging my head against the wall big time on this one... and could really use some smart people on my team...

Thanks!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

i would not be the first one to try out those "new" leds
let somebody else be the test mule ..lolz


----------



## illusionz1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yo man! Preciate the props you posted in my journal! WB is the strain I've been waiting to do for a while... and now I dunno why I haven't done it sooner!!! Definitly a winner... just hope she's an easy cloner!

So you got about 2 zips on her huh? Thats my goal man! How long did you veg for? The one I have going right now is vegged for about 3wks and I've trimmed the lower 1/3 to demote branching cuz I'm going to the dominant cola.. and it's working PERFECTLY! So I can squeeze a whole lot in a little room! Perpetually of course !! 

But killer job man! Keep it up and I'll be checking back a lot!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah i think ill end up right around 2 once the rest of the plant is dried out - i only harvested the big colas from her, in hopes that all the little buds would get swolen on me. Still not much progress yet, but the trichomes are still milky, even clear in some cases, so i figure ive still got a couple weeks for them to fill out. N personnally, i gotta say im not a huge fan of single cola dominant plants man. Im growing out my White Widows with a Single cola right now, n im smackin myself inn the head right now for not topping or fimming the shit out of them. I mean, obviously i dont know how much theyre gonna fill out on me, but the main cola on the taller Widow only goes down about 8 inches, and then theres hardly any bud at all below that, lol. The shorter, more squat widow has alot more budsites, but its a slower grower. I woulda just loved to see 6 big fat donkey dick colas on each plant man. I love seeinn that shit  

-But you definitely picked out a good strain to grow if your lookin to pack a growroom that doesnt have a shitload of vertical space. shes not the heaviest yielder in the world, but she most definitely is one of the nicer looking varieties, and she hulks out horizontally, rather than getting tall n lanky. I love that about Whiteberry too, lol. Cant wait to see some finished product from you man. Hell, i cant wait to see my own finished product after 2 weeks of not touchin or lookin at my jars. I wanna be surprised, but i hope she keeps that sour berry smell to her. That shit makes her so unique from all my other plants. Fuckin love that smell man, i could smell that smell forever n never get tired of it, lol.


WM -- FUCK YEAH man, lol. I would normally say the same thing as far as letting sommeone else guinnea pig that LED before i do, but im kind of intrigued with it. Ive done alotta reading on what the possible future for LEDs are, and really man, weve just scratched the surface. All the stuff that we hear about LEDs being shit, and not ggiving the plants enough lumens n all that, n producing lower yieldingg, less potent buds - Its all because of the types of LEDs that are available right now. The Japanese or Chinese havent reached their full potential yet in the research theyre doing with LED, n the stuff that theyre putting out now, while extremely expensive, theres ALOTTA talk about these $1000 lights that are equivalent to 1000w HPS lighting, and even surpassing HPS, in that they provide WAY more blue spectrum, promoting more UV exposure, and more Resin production. I know theres ALWAYS gonna be people saying FUCK LEDs, and thiers always gonna be people praising them, but im on neither side. Im just flat out open to the idea of improving on growing conditions, and lowering cost, heat, and energy consumtion, all at the same time if possible. While this may not cut down on cost, its cutting down on heat, and energy consumtion many many times over, and that alone would make this light basically pay for itself in the first grow alone im sure, with all the money you would save on the electrical bill alone, not to mention not having to use even half as many fans in your growroom, n those big fuckin blowers CONSUME electricity man. Everything adds up, especially when your doing something thats a smidge bigger than small scale. I think that within the next year, i may do a run with one or two of these LED light setups. Wouldnt even need a ballast for it man. Other than the Illumination problem, Im finding it hard to find an excuse anymore to not at least give it a trial run, now that claims of the lumen problem being handled are floating around.

Ok, enough of me goin on n on,  Im out for now. 

Gyps - I did actually post about the octagon, but it must not have went through from my iphone, cuz i couldnt find it either. N ill post in reguard to your light hanger problem tonight sometime man. I wish you had a pic, or a crude drawing of how you wanted to set it up though..


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm with you on the LED thing King, I can't wait to see the progress they make in the next 5-10 years. The heat reduction, and energy consumption alone are good readsons to continue furthering the research on them.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 21, 2009)

ok so check this shit out. Woke up this mornin n did a final weigh in on all my buds that are curing. The semi final dry weight is 8.4oz. HOW FUCKIN COOL IS THAT??? Man I love this shit lol. I still got 1/3 of two blue cheeses, whiteberry, n northern soul still on the plant, PLUS my widows are almost 4 weeks into flower, so roughly 5 to go. Man I'm gonna end up with like 13oz overall dry weight. That shit right there gets me hype as fuck 

Thanks guys. I owe every single one of you fuckers who stayed here n helped me out every day, a HUGE ASS thank you. You guys really kick ass man. I hope u all decide to stick around for the new grow. Can't wait for that shit. Think I'm gonna do it in this journal, just so I have the whole progression from shit to funky ass shit, all in one journal lol. 

U all rock man. I owe each one of you a big debt of gratitude. 

-- n right on TC, I feel the same way man. After I move into the new pad I'm gonna have to have your ass come through n help me burn down some bud for sure man, not to mention probably help my ass reconstruct my basement n Frankenstein that shit into a bud factory  lol. This shit is Fuckin awesome. I can't believe I actually got close to my goal for this grow. Once all is finished, I'll almost have an lb, n I said that's what I wanned to get from this run. I'm one happy camper man, n Im gonna save the nicest nug of northern that I got (so far the star of the grow until I can see what the widows turn out to be like), n make damn sure I burn it down with ya TC man. I'm only a few weeks from movin out (I'll just be finishing drying the widows n putting them into jars), so I'm sure I'll have nugs from every plant left


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

nice man, you already found a new place or you start looking ?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

Right on King, you know I'm down. Thats sweet that that your already over 8 oz. Did I miss something, when did you chop the BCs? Even though it prolly won't end up being a full lb., I bet your gram per watt number will still be pretty good from the sounds of it man. Congrats!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah LOL, I chopped the blues the other day n hung um up. They were ready to come down, I just kinda wanted to wait n see if I got more resin put of them if I waited. But I guess I just got impatient n had to do it LOL. I ended up with 380 wet from the two plants n of dried out to about 3oz n a little more than a quarter. So I got that from the blues, a little over an oz so far whiteberry, 2oz from n soul, n 2 oz from
Twilight. I'd say that's a nice haul. Plus I have right now about a half ounce left on each plant, whichll turn out to be a little more than that- they finally started to fatten up a bit, n in another week or two when they're ready, I think they'll be some nice sized buds for me to clip. I'll hook ip some pics in a little bit when I get in front of my laptop. The widows are fattening up, n I think they're finally worth taking some nice individual pics of, LOL so either tonight or tomorrow I'll get on top of that


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 21, 2009)

I also wanned to add in, for those of you who think that you have to hang your bud until the stems snap and they're bone dry, that is false. I went by FDds method for drying and curing. I'll use whiteberry as an example. I chopped her down first, and I hung her out in my bud dryer. I let her sit for 2 days and the outside of the buds started to get brittle as hell-- hairs were falling off at the slightest touch. so I said fuck it cuz the stems were still bending n not dry yet, n I cut up the buds n put her in jars. At first I got a slight hint of the dead grass smell, but then it got weaker, n smelled more like hay. I opened the jar today, n the sour berry smell is back and prominent, almost smells like candy now man. I did the same thing with everything else too man. I let them all dry until the outside of the bud was crispy- basically until the buds are dry enough to smoke, and then just a little bit beyond that. Now everything is starting to smell like chronic again, even better thanit was attached to the plant. 

I mean granted, you gotta make sure they're dry. But never over dry your buds, or your not gonna end up with that danny, sticky, beautiful shot that your lookin for, you'll end up with some good weed that's dry as hell n burns way too fast. I dried my twilight the other way, waiting for stems to snap- now the bud is great, but it's dry as hell, n even when I threw some fresh bud in with or. Twilight still didn't pick up any of that extra moisture. Um still kickin myself in the ass, cuz now she just doesn't look like the dank she should be. She almost looks like some low grade middies. The high is awesome, but it's blunt weed for sure. Not goin in the bubbler or the bong like everything else will lol.

I'm on my phone right now so I don't know how much sense that all made, but the bottom line is, for all of you who have their first serious harvest comin up soon, go look up FDDs drying n curing method. He knows what he's doin straight up. n u might even end up with a couple more grams than u would if u had followed everyone elses advice.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

whats up man! i finally took her down today


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude that shit is gorgeous! Bet it's a big ads load off your shoulders too lol. Congrats man, I bet you got a good 2 1/2-3 oz from that there man. That one cola up front is a monster without a doubt. Can't wait to see what she looks like after a couple days drying, when everything goes dark n the hairs go orange. That shit is gonna look bananas man. I can't rep u again yet, but mad props go out to u WM for a beautiful harvest. Good job man n keep um comin!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok, finally back to my laptop, so ill upload some pics from the Bluecheese freshly harvested, and then some pics of all the nugs n how theyre lookin today, a few days into curing. N dont mind the date on the BlueCheese harrvest, lol, i post dated it cuz i wasnt gonna show it til today, so you guys didnt get on me about not waitin to chop them, hehe. I know im impatient damnit, i cant help it sometimes 

But the first set of pics is just the BlueCheese, fresh from the plant, and then i got pics of buds that i spilled out of the jar onto a white paper plate, so you can see what they look like into the cure. The order of strains goes: Blue Cheeese, WhiteBerry, Northern Soul, Twilight. Hope you guys enjoy, as usual  Im happy with how they turned out, but theres a couple things im gonna do differently next time around for sure. I need to figure out how to get more resin production goin on in my tents man. Even the Northern, which is supposed to have MASS CRYSTAL PRODUCTION, coulda had alot more goin on. As far as the high goes, im really not complainin at all, cuz its some of the dankiest weed ive ever smoked


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

Gorgeous man! It looks delicious!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Im actually still a lil jealous of WMs harvest man. his nuggets look like theyre gonna turn out to be some superdank. None of the nugs i chopped down were that typa neon green man. Id be happy as hell if i was Weedman, seriously


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2009)

His did turn out great, and thats just the bush he had, not the other 2 plants. I can't wait to see that purple bitch he has, she is beautiful.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, i wanna get my hands on some of k1ngs nugs there .... what strain is the ones that are covered with hairs ?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's the blue cheese. She has dick for visible trichomes n still smells a bit like hay lol, but I'm high as fuck right now off just a half a bubbler. Very impressed with potency, but I feel like big Buddha lied to me or somethin lol. She's not lacking in bag appeal, but shed be a whole lot nicer if she sparkled a bit lol.

My favorite is still Northern atm man, she's Fuckin deadly. Still waitin on the smell though man. I sealed the jars today for the REAL part of the cure, so hopefly in a week I'll be sniffin some daaaaaank nuuuuuggggeettts lol. Whitebberry already smells like some funk, I can't wait to smell her again in a week


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

nice man, i cant wait till i can smoke some of the shit i paid for. be nice to know WHAT im smokin for the FIRST TIME .. lol
i took some new pics of some shit i got goin on in the flower room ... figured it come by and drop my small widow on ya ... shes looking GOOD!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 24, 2009)

damn dude that shit is amazing lookin! I'm glad as hell that your growing seedsman widow too, cuz I'm about two weeks behind you on mine. My big one actually looks similar to yours, budwise, only my branches are purple, the leaves on the buds are curled down, n I can't fix it LOL. She's lanky as hell, like I said my buds are about the same size and I have as 
Many as you do, but she's four feet tall! LOL, just a smidgen of disappointment so far, but if she ends up lookin like yours, then I'll be one happy fucker 


--chopped down all my partial plants today. They were all popcorn buds, so I cut off all branches n rigged up a screen in my budbox for them all to dry on. Ended up with 3.8oz wet of nothin but bud, so I figure about 1.5 dry it'll probably turn out to be. They Fuckin stink Man. But enough about harvests past lol I'm lookin forward baby!! 

My main concern right now is My big widow. Her main cola is about 10 inches long, and thick as all hell-solid too, but cuz of my problem with the purple branches n the leaves all curling downwards (the only thing I can think of Is nitrogen toxicity), I don't know how she's gonna end up turnin out. Shorty is doin fine, no complaints other than her root system is next to nil, and her buds are small, but today when I watered, I mixed a little bit of rooting hormone in with her regimen(shhh), so hopefully mix of that and mixing up her soil a bit so it's nice n loose, n then stakin her ass- will hopefully fix it. There's buds everywhere on the little gal, but I just wanna make sure they all fill out like
Big girl is. Her buds are all enorMous, regardless of how few there are. Now that the main grow is over I can give all my love n attention to these two gals, n I'm gonna git r dun man. Ima make this shit work for sure.

...n Ill tell ya sometiin else too man, I'm never not topping a plant again. If I'm growin, my ass is clippin them babies at least twice during infant stage, no question. IMHO topping GREATLY improves yield.

I'll hook up pics tomorrow. My Fuckin laptop is a piece of shit n I had to take it back to Fuckin rent a center. Didn't get an exchange, just told them to keep that shit n then went n ordered me a Sony vaio whichll be here next week. So then Im just gonna try n get pics on here through my boy or my parents of action.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats sucks about your laptop man, I didn't know you got it from the rent a center, my gf works at one, LOL! Their stuff is shit though.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 26, 2009)

Man Fuckin tell me bout it, lol--first they try to tell me it's brand new, but when I got it home n opened it the fucker had dried food encrusted all over the bottom LOL, n THEN after two days of using it the Fuckin thing starts to crash once a day n gimme the Fuckin blue screen of death, so I try to fix the Fuckin problem, n half the shit on the damn computer Is Fuckin password protected, n rent a center don't know shit about it, including the anti virus which sucked, but even to remove it I needed the god damn password that the previous owner set the god damn thing up with, which rent a center also didn't have. So then I said fuck it n went to do a complete restore, but there's no Fuckin op system recovery disk included with the Fuckin thing either. So I packed it up n ordered a brand new vaio from shop NBC. So yeah never gonna do RAC again for technology. Only for washer dryer combos lol


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 26, 2009)

a little off board and all but here is my pc i built for about 500 bucks off tiger direct.
amd dual core 5800 processor
lite on cdrom dvd burner
msn k9n sli ready mother board
2 120mm blue led fans
600w sli ready ultra power supply
2 gig corsair 800mhz memory
512mb 9500gt xfx graphic card
250gig harddrive
ultra mid atx case


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 26, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Man Fuckin tell me bout it, lol--first they try to tell me it's brand new, but when I got it home n opened it the fucker had dried food encrusted all over the bottom LOL, n THEN after two days of using it the Fuckin thing starts to crash once a day n gimme the Fuckin blue screen of death, so I try to fix the Fuckin problem, n half the shit on the damn computer Is Fuckin password protected, n rent a center don't know shit about it, including the anti virus which sucked, but even to remove it I needed the god damn password that the previous owner set the god damn thing up with, which rent a center also didn't have. So then I said fuck it n went to do a complete restore, but there's no Fuckin op system recovery disk included with the Fuckin thing either. So I packed it up n ordered a brand new vaio from shop NBC. So yeah never gonna do RAC again for technology. Only for washer dryer combos lol


damn dude... thats gay ...
i told you .. build a desktop !!!!! its cheap and SOLID
do you really need a notebook ? i dont think so 

this guys got the right idea \/ except i like newegg 



shefsmoke said:


> a little off board and all but here is my pc i built for about 500 bucks off tiger direct.
> amd dual core 5800 processor
> lite on cdrom dvd burner
> msn k9n sli ready mother board
> ...


----------



## That Ohio Kidd (Jan 27, 2009)

sometimes with strains that are supposed to have mass trich production you can give it a 24-72 hour dark period before harvest and it can help give it more of that "white" look actually some white strains require that be done


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Jan 27, 2009)

danm bro if you were in cali id be able to have a buddy of mine 
a computer nerd! hed be able to get you pass that shit and youd be able
to set your own pw but thats good to hear that your geting a new laptop >_<
hows those nuggets ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

here you go K1Ng...

and SHEF... remember... trim the lower third and anything that grows more than one inch... ... AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Sorry K1Ng, inside joke there...

Peace...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

few more of the icky sticky... lol...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 28, 2009)

damn dude- is that some more of the gypsy special? That shit looks DANK dude. Well done. Did u find it a little more difficult this time around without the AG or did u find it easier? Either wAy man, the shit looks dank as hell to me. +rep n mad props man


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> damn dude- is that some more of the gypsy special? That shit looks DANK dude. Well done. Did u find it a little more difficult this time around without the AG or did u find it easier? Either wAy man, the shit looks dank as hell to me. +rep n mad props man


Thanks man...

I am loving the ebb flow set up...

the res is so much more stable because it is so much bigger... I can leave everything alone for days at a time now....

If anything, I am finding it easier... and way less maintenance... it was a bit of work to get it all setup, but now... it's the cat's meow...lol...

So when you coming up????

Cheers...

Gypsy....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Lookin real good gypsy.


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah yeah yeah w/e. its hard for me to get it trhough my head. ever had Bi polar man? hard shit to deal with. so much stuff races in your head and thoughts. gotta slow em down. so trim the lower part and leave about 5-6 thats only an inch grow and ur fine? sorry I am doing my best to understand this.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> yeah yeah yeah w/e. its hard for me to get it trhough my head. ever had Bi polar man? hard shit to deal with. so much stuff races in your head and thoughts. gotta slow em down. so trim the lower part and leave about 5-6 thats only an inch grow and ur fine? sorry I am doing my best to understand this.


I think there is hope...


Here look at what I found... straight from the Master...

 ​ ​









*why we prune off the lower 1/3 in SoG*
 ​ 
​ 
​ 

 ​


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Very well demonstrated gypsy, You can clearly see the difference in the way the plant grows.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Very well demonstrated gypsy, You can clearly see the difference in the way the plant grows.


Thanks TC, but I didn't demonstrate shit.... it's all AL b. Fuct.... HE demonstrated it very well... just wanted to clarify that... 

It's official... I am a Fucthead now... he does things a certain way for a reason... it works...

The only difference is that I am using hydroton and flooding multiple times a day, where he uses RW Floc and floods once a day...

My way is a bit more productive as I can flood many times and draw fresh air into the rootball with every drain cycle....

his way has about 24 to 48 hours of insurance in case of water pump failure, as the RW holds way more water than the clay pellets....

Never thought i'd say this, but I am in love with ebb/flow....

My lettuce loves it... my sunflowers have gone mad... I may have to kill some of them... one of the fuckers has 10" leaves, but the whole plant is only 8" tall !!!!!!

the watermelon leaves are as big as my hand one week after sprouting...

Fuckin A I love this shit...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah good times, its to bad Al B. is gone, he had some great info.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ah good times, its to bad Al B. is gone, he had some great info.


I miss him too, but the info is all there on his threads...

If you read it all, you will find every bit of info displayed in a few different ways... as people would just ask instead of reading....

I have read all 3 threads back to back 3 or 4 times now... and I am always learning something new...

It;s like the GHOST of Al B. Fuct is still around....

He's even got me convinced I should try RW again.... and he's been gone for how long now????? talk about the power of knowledge....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

I need to get around to finishing reading them, I get distracted, then forget about it.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

So much great BUD PORN IN HERE


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

k1ng needs to get his new puter already !


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

thought id share the tuesday harvest with ya ... ill have some pics of the next harvest tomorrow !


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya when is that new laptop supposed to come King. 

420, like I said on your thread, beautiful!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2009)

Fuckers cut into my leg... removed 29 screws... ground off a bunch of bone and shit... cleaned up some of the metalleft in there by the stripped screwes...

All that and here I am, just a few hours later... feeling like absolute horse shit that was eaten and shat again by an Ogre... morphine, dilaudid, percocet... fuck man... how good it is to take a toke of my own shit... FUCK THE PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES... though I gotta say that morphine shit works prety good on the pain...

Well homies... the gypsy is still alive.. and although he is not kicking yet.. things ar good and getting better all time...

Peace and love and all that other shit you think about when you have had enough morphine in your system to overdose ten people....


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Gypsy, glad to here your alright man. It sounds like this was to fix a preexisting problem, so atleast everything will get better from here. Be safe, and feel better man! TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks TC... I am still not sure what's worse, the way I broke my leg or the way they fixed it...

But I still have my foot... for now anyways...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

Wanna see something *gross & disturbing???
* 
Click on the red square.... but be careful.... very graphic...

Quote:
Originally Posted by *GypsyBush*  
_here are some of the metal bits they removed from my right leg..._


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah its not that gross!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ah its not that gross!


Dude, I have had people faint on me by seeing those...

YOU are not affected.. but I cannot be responsible for oyher people's nightmares and shit...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha, thats funny gypsy! 

Ok that note I would also like to say i miss King, he needs to get that new lap top pronto!! 

Also those purple buds look so cool right now!!!(ate like 5g of shrooms 2hrs ago)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, what the hell is going on...???

one goes off on a mushroom trip... the other ....

WHEre the hell is everybody????

anyways...

Take a peek at this.... i really like this.... a lot...

Heaths flooded tube vertical.

fuck.... Now I have to hobble around looking for these mofos....

@$%#^&@....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm around, but no one else has been. I did talk to King he wanted me to tell you guys he hasn't disappeared. I thinks his new laptop will be there in the next 2 days.


Gotta love the mushrooms though!! I just posted a bunch of pics of my projects you can check those out it you like, no bodies been on my thread either, lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I see...

I love shrooms... all kinds... not too much... but I love it....

I have been contenplating the idea for a while... but I have to get out of bed first lol....

I'll swing by and take a peek for sure...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

Contemplating what idea??


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

gettin' some shrooms going....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

oh FUCK YA DO IT MAN, DO YOU HAVE PRINTS. lol I was typing in caps, hehe, we're trippin again! I had a couple KS left over.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 5, 2009)

wussup k1ng i havent been to this site in a while bt wussup mang im bak


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 5, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> oh FUCK YA DO IT MAN, DO YOU HAVE PRINTS. lol I was typing in caps, hehe, we're trippin again! I had a couple KS left over.


hey wanna help me out n teach me how to grow shrooms


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey budda, I'm pretty new to it really, come check out my thread, I detailed pretty much everything I did.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I hope you guys enjoy the new format... cause uh... if you don't... you'll kinda just have to ignore me...lol...

I have become a copy and paste whore...

Here is my newest update....



GypsyBush said:


> This is an update by GypsyBush
> 
> Maintaining with Gypsy tradition, I have decided not to have a fixed journal...
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2009)

Good show man, glad you were able to get up and movin a bit. Feelin any better yet? I don't mind the new format, and you know your always welcome on mine, and Kings threads man. ( I think its safe for me to speak for King, on that atleast, lol) Those girls look real nice man, I love the candy coating on them! Looks like some fine smoke. I'm just sitting down to a bubbler of some tasty nugs right now! TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks TC...!

I am having fun for sure...

As soon as I can get up out of bed (I did yesterday, and now I am paying for it).. I will get the supplies... I need a bigger PC... one with the tray at the bottom...

I have a little one I use for the salmon ... but it;s old and nasty....lol..

Glad you liked the pics....I am happy with the results...

Now you are doing soil right?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 7, 2009)

had to drop off a couple pics for you bro.... my new bush and my widow


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh yeah!!!

That's NICE!!!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Feb 10, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> ok so check this shit out. Woke up this mornin n did a final weigh in on all my buds that are curing. The semi final dry weight is 8.4oz. HOW FUCKIN COOL IS THAT??? Man I love this shit lol. I still got 1/3 of two blue cheeses, whiteberry, n northern soul still on the plant, PLUS my widows are almost 4 weeks into flower, so roughly 5 to go. Man I'm gonna end up with like 13oz overall dry weight. That shit right there gets me hype as fuck
> 
> Thanks guys. I owe every single one of you fuckers who stayed here n helped me out every day, a HUGE ASS thank you. You guys really kick ass man. I hope u all decide to stick around for the new grow. Can't wait for that shit. Think I'm gonna do it in this journal, just so I have the whole progression from shit to funky ass shit, all in one journal lol.
> 
> ...



Yo have been busy and Im glad didnt miss this post in all the rest... 

I knew right off you had a Green Thumb when you refused to let your poor badly nute burned girl die and still puled a harvest. That being said Im VERY impressed man and keep up the good work.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wuddup everyone?! Just stoppin in super quick to say wuddup n to let you all k ow that I got my laptop but now I gotta wait on the cable company to install Internet in the new house. Oh yeah,LOL, I moved, hehe. The only problem is that the basement ain't what I wanted it to be, so I'm growing in a spare bedroom for the time being. Still piecing everything together, and will be doing a perpetual grow for sure, I'm just really torn on what's gonna be the most efficient way to go with my given circumstances, n my budget is a little smaller that anticipated too.

Nevertheless, everything will come together so I just need to sit tight and wait for the cable to get installed on the 17th, so after that I'll be around on the regular again, picking my grow apart as usual tryin to figure out the best way to get shit done, lol. TC, Gypsy, Weedman, n 420 guy, thanks for all the love, I didn't forget about you guys. Thanks for sticking with me here, n as soon as shit gets installed I'll reply in proper fashion, n get back to you guys in your journals and threads.

Mad love,
K1.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 12, 2009)

sounds good man, cant wait to see your new room 
since you moved .... im guessing you have some harvest pics too ? the widow ?
or did you bring em with u some how ?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats sweet you were able to move man. How the mother plants looking?


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey K1Ng... the clean slate sounds very promising... when u get back check out my grow sometime (you too Thundercat & 420weedman & GypsyBush) ... i been keep'n an eye on all the peeps that joined RIU around the same time i did, so i'd be honored if ya'll stopped by the grow sometime.

lovey dovey,
dG


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 14, 2009)

420weedman said:


> sounds good man, cant wait to see your new room
> since you moved .... im guessing you have some harvest pics too ? the widow ?
> or did you bring em with u some how ?


Yeah I had a refurdgerator box so I put them in there n drove the 2 miles to my new spot at like 2 in the morning lol. I'll be snapping some pics of the ladies soon.



Thundercat said:


> Thats sweet you were able to move man. How the mother plants looking?


They're still tiny as shit, little seedlngs man. Still haven't busted their first true leaves but I'll be taking them out of the rubbermaid tub and let them into some open air tonight. Hopefully well see a growth spurt. Within the week I'll have my mother chamber built n I'll throw up one of my 1000w while it's not being used for a crop. Just went out n got all my PVC, went to the hydro shopp n pcked up a vortex n a hydrofarm carbon filter (one of the bigguns for scrubbing a 10x10 room), n got all the tarping I need to get the ball rollin. Stay tuned this is gonna be fun. Still gonna be perpetual, and AL B style, to a point- I know ilthat growing in soil/soilless ain't as precise as hydro, but it should be reasonably close. I'm just doin this until I can afford to grow ebb n flow the way I wanna do it.

One thing that I can't do for another couple months is the flood tables. I already had two but I sold one, n there's no point setting one up when I'd need three more to do it right, so once again hydro is on the back burner, and I'm using pro mix n coco.

--on a different note, I'm doing a little side project to see if I can mimic outdoor results with indoor conditions, so I bought a full bale of pro mix, and I'm gonna put one clone in that bitch and top it 10 times, veg it for 2 months minimum, and then flower, hopefully turning it into a giant tree. Well see how that goes though, n I still need to decde what strain I'm gonna use. Well see 



DaGambler said:


> Hey K1Ng... the clean slate sounds very promising... when u get back check out my grow sometime (you too Thundercat & 420weedman & GypsyBush) ... i been keep'n an eye on all the peeps that joined RIU around the same time i did, so i'd be honored if ya'll stopped by the grow sometime.
> 
> lovey dovey,
> dG


Yeah brother, no problem at all, I'll swing by as soon as I get my wireless up and it's not such a pain in the ass to get on through my phone. Thanks for swingin by man


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds good bro, good to hear from you!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey dude...

new update..

click on the red square...



GypsyBush said:


> Well... here goes another Photo Update....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks TC, n hope your trip was all good!!

Gyps, i checked out the update, and your shit is sick!! super micro,but super fuckin dank too man!! mad props

I also left a fuckin novel on there, cuz its the perpetual grow community, lol, and i need some feedback on what im attempting. I think ill be able to pull off pretty consistent results using the equipment i have, but i need feedback, since ive done all this shoppping and made all thhese choices without conferring with my colleagues, lol. Anything you guys can hook me up with advicewise, as always i really would appreciate it. Get back to me, and lemme know if theres anything i can do to make the shit better. 
BTW, as far as filters n fans go, im using my old filter for the moms in the old tent, but for the new room, i bought a hydrofarm filter (4ft) (6"), along with a 520cfm valuline blower. ill be scrubbing the air through the filter, and then out the other side of the fan will be a little ducting, and then a Y splitter, followed by more ducting, and straight through both 1000w lights. so that way once again i can scrub my air and cool my lights with the same fan, which saved me about 200 bucks, lol. I forgot to add that into my setup explanation in the post i left.

Anyways, hit me back n lemme know whats up. Im puttin my son down for a nap now, but ill be back in a lil bit to check up. N thanks for stickin around everyone, i really appreciate that shit, especially since i havent been around steady for such a long fuckin time. Cable guy came the other day n i got everything sorted out now, so all i need to do is figure out how to transfer my pics from my iphone onto the pc,and ill have some widow shots for you guys to enjoy  

thanks again everyone for everything, 

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2009)

Whats Up King!!! Nice to see you back bro! 

Glad to hear your figurin out all the little details for sure. Seems like its gonna be pretty bad ass man! I just got my new 400w mh hooked up last night, and the kids are LOVING IT. I posted a bunch of pics yesterday. I think I'll be cloning by sunday. I'm not gonna end up having buds by 420 I don't think, but it won't be too long after, and then my mothers are gonna go into flower on april 1st. This should give them all enough time to finish by the beginning to middle of July, cus we are gonna try to my aug 1st. Its gonna be hectic. I can't wait to see these plants when I get home form work, after a full day under the MH. I think its gonna be cool. Any way I'll catch ya latta man.  TC


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds good man, eeven though it sucks that your nugs wont be ready by 420, theyll at least be ready in that general timeframe, which is perfect for you know where. man, its gonna be one crazy fuckin summer man, ill tell you that much for sure!!

-so yeah, right now im trying to think about all of this shit. I just found out that its not a 100% dry basement, so im going to have to do something about that for when it rains really bad around here. Im thinkin that as long as i tarp up the floor, and make sure that i caulk the cracks in the walls up as much as possible, n then throw a nice big fuckin dehumidifier down there, then i should be ok -- n wouldnt ya know it? theres a fuckin HUGE dehumidifier that was in the workshop in the garage when i rented the house!! i gotta remember to thank the landlord for savin me a couple hundo, lol. So now im thinking about getting one of those 500 cfm small fans from htg for 40 bucks, and replace the fan thats in my tent that ill be using for the mothers, so i can use THAT fan for the main room. This way i can have a seperate fan scrubbing air, and then another fan for cooling off the Agros. Im sure itd be a good idea, considering that the basement really sucks as far as holding indoor temps, lol. Right now its like 40 degrees down there, so im assuming that once summer hits that temps are gonna hit upper 90's easily with the lights down there, maybe even over 100. But fuck it, im sure ill handle that speed bump once i run it over man. I just wanna get the first couple runs out of the way, so i can get the feeel for things.

So i taped off the floor in the basement today, to basically figure out where im gonna put everything. Im only using half the basement for the op, and the wife wants to use the other half for a washer/dryer setup, which we dont have. YET, lol. So the dimensions are 10x10, with rafters everywhere that are PERFECT for hanging light mounts and fan mounts, n then ill worry about wrapping the hoods in IR block, or something along those lines to hide the heat signature, but theres no way in hell i woulda been able to afford to panda film/mylar the whole basement, so i picked up tarping that was meant for an outdoor canopy. Its four 10x8 sheets of white tarping, that all have a zipper in the middle, so im thinking about completely enclosing the area, so all i have to do is unzip it to get in. once i have everything tarped up, im gonna do the floor too with vinyl painters tarping, and then ill set up the lighting. 1 1000w light for each 5x10 area, which should do perfectly, since i wont even be using the whole 5x5 space in each section, since im only going to do 10-12 plants per cloning run. The very first run of clones is going to be a mix of all of the plants, because then ill be able to start alot sooner, just topping the plants once which will give me 5 clones, and then topping them again a week later, which would give me another 10 clones. That will be enough for me to get everything going, and then ill be able to wait the 2 1/2 - 3 wks between runs to do a proper clone run each time of an individual strain. Im just using my ORIGINAL setup for the clones, just the two 4' plant n aquarium bulbs, along with my 8 100w equivalent CFLs should cut the mustard n be enough to help the clones take root. 

Once each clone takes root over the two wk period (im gonna turn my old GH waterfarm into a cloner, since i wont be keeping the clones in there for long, it should be big enough to clone up 10 cramped ass clones at least, lol -- im gonna plug up the bottom of the bucket, and turn it into a DWC cloner bucket instead of the shitty drip bucket that it is), then ill be switching off from hydro to soil-ish mix. one part pro mix, two parts perlite, one part vermiculite, and 1/8 part cottonseed meal, all mixed up in a giant 70 gallon rubbermaid bin, and disbursed amongst my 3 gallon growbags. Using such a soil-light mix should give me enough of an edge to where ill be able to get similar results to a hydro set up, even though its still very much NOT hydro. BUT im pretty sure that by using so much perlite Vs promix, that ill be able to get pretty reliably consistent results, at least in theory, lol. 

So everything is an 8 wk strain, The final mother descision was The Church, Sputnik #1, Dj Short BlueBerry, Yumboldt 47, and sour p. I also decided to plant another Whiteberry mother, since i loved it so much last run, i really wanna keep it around. Its a 6-7 wk strain, and should be very rewarding to grow her perpetually. Anyways, time for Jacobs bedtime, so ill holler at you guys in a little bit to finish this though out. I know, not only am i back, but im still typing fuckin a thesis everytime i post, lol. I cant help it man, i got a shitload to talk about and its all cropped up in my head from 3 wks of not being able to talk about a god damn thing. Anyways, ill holler


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

make sure you do a good job sealing the ceiling ... i think that might be my prob, also i need a bigger carbon filter i guess ...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2009)

SOunds like a hell of a plan man. One thing I might suggest is if the floor of the basement gets damp, or wet, not just tarping it, but maybe we could build like a 3-4 inch riser to get everything off the floor. Basically make a false floor for the grow area. That could give you something to affix the tarp walls to as well. Staple it right to the floor, keep the walls pulled nice and tight for good reflection. Then put the floor tarp over that so if you spill water, or dirt or anyhting it wouldbe really easy to clean up! Just a thought, but it would be pretty simple to make, for your size area, you could make one with just 2 pieces of plywood and some 2x4s which would be 8x8 so you would have room around the edges for more floor space, or you could make one that was 10x10 you'd only really need 1 more piece of wood(one 2x2 corner would be missing, but I'm sure I could find you a 2x2 piece of plywood if you couldn't find one.) 

It also sounds like a great lineup of strains. I can't wait to see that DJ short. 

I still need to tackle the air filtration thing. I'm gonna build a DIY and see how it works, if I have to I'll buy one, we'll see.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

ebb & flow...ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the idea of raising the floor a few inches...

I do not like the idea of plastic over any floor...

Water WILL find it's way past the plastic and just collect under it with nowhere to go.. creating a nightmare of mold ... trust me...

Wet plywood that can dry is better than damp wood that cannot... I've seen it.. it gets ugly in no time...

Just a thought....


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 20, 2009)

I built plywood tables then wrapped them in plastic... just an idea haha


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> I built plywood tables then wrapped them in plastic... just an idea haha


Here is another idea that can vary in size according to the totes used....

GROWFAQ all the way...



GrowFAQ said:


> *How do I make an ebb & flow
> hydroponic system?*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah thats pretty much what i did haha, very nicely detailed though that would have helped lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. I could dig something small like that to keep like 4 mothers alive.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I read that too when I was lookin into making my own man, but the problem is that the size tote I need only cmes in clear, and it's very very flimsy. It's one of those under the bed storage totes. The size is right - at about 2 1/2 x 4 , but not even close to sturdy enough, and even though the clear part is an easy remedy, I'd still need to figure out a simple way to raise the pots off the bottom of the table, so they don't get over watered due to the odd chance of lack of draineage. No matter what I'm going to do ebb n flow, I just wanna be clear with that. I just need to wait a harvest in order to go perpetual with it. I'll set up my one table, and do a grow in there, but I'm pretty much dead set on wanting to get the 4x4 abs moulded plastic flood tables so I won't need to replace them for a couple years.

I WILL however be using the raised floor idea though. That's a Fuckin awesme idea, n I'll be getting onto that tomorrow. I really appreciate the hell outta that idea man. I'll be pickin up the plywood tomorrow n putting that shit into full effect. Other than that though, I'm gonna bust the big ass dehumidifier down there to counter balance humidity, and I'll be hookin up the filter tomorrow too after I give it a bath. Carbon filters that big need to be soaked for an hour before use, otherwise you run the risk of black lung effect, inhaling all kinds of loose charcoal fumes ain't good for the body. So I'll hook all the hardware up, and then do the floor, and then tarp that shit up. 

LOL gypsy, I feel like I let ya down or somethin man. I'm hangin my head in shame right now cuz this is my 3rd run, I'm going perpetual, and I still haven't swithed over to the easiest most effective grow method out there other than perfecting soil/soil-less organics. But I'm gettin there man. I know I need to do hydro if I wanna do this thing right, but I gotta work with what I'm stuck with using, and I refuse to have to wait 3 months every single time I make a plant take root, so I gotta do perpetual now, regardless of the medium. At least the medium I'm using will get me as close as I can get pretty much without fully making the switch, so well see how it works out. But like I said man, sorry for not takin the jump yet, n even though I'll still be doing one table, I'll get to re full setup really soon.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

You guys do know about the GrowFAQ right?!?!?!

​


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

K1Ng... Just so you know...

I am not eve reading what you are saying until I SEE A PICTURE OF EBB & FLOW AT WORK...

Till then I will be just like a ghost... haunting your thread... 

ebb & flow...ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow...


----------



## newconceptz (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice journal bro. Dem big pics r fine with me lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

Sparks room... homemade...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Eh? I've read the entire grow FAQ a couple different times. It's not about not knowing how to improvise, it's about finding materials that Im happy with using, that'll hold up and work the way I want them to. I know the mechanics of everything, and if I wanted to I could set up a make shift aeroponics system tomorrow man, but it's about only wanting to have to build something once, and being happy with the results n knowing that I won't have to fuck with it again for a long time unless I want to. The DIY shit is simple, that was never my problem.. I've gone back n forth with possible replacements, from giant overszed concrete mixing trays, to prefabbed sandboxes, to pink industrial polystyrene 50lb insulation caps(which btw had absolutely perfect dimensions). I guess I just want my shit to look like I'm doing it professionaly, and if I can't make it the way I want to, then I'll go with what I know I can do well until I can make the step up in the way that I wanna do it. If I wanted to just throw somethin together, I could do it In a half day easy, since I already have absolutely everything else that I need except the tables. N I mean everything. PuMps, tubing, rez's, meters, hydroponic nutes, hydroton, rockwool, netpots, stands, and pretty much everything else that I could think of. I'm only missing 3 4x4 tables. That's it. 

Sorry if I'm comin off like I'm pissed or anything like that, I just think that I'm being more Misunderstood as not knowing what to do to fix my problem, rather than just not being happy with my alternative choices, so I refuse to accept anything below the standards I've set for myself. No worries though, like I keep sayin, I'll get there, just gonna take one more run. The FAQ's ain't an issue even in the least, since I've read them front to back, along with about ten other books on growing.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

ebb & flow...ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow... ebb & flow...ebb & flow...






x30 every 2 weeks...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

if your usin a dehumid, use the water from that for your plants supposedly its pretty pure


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ...supposedly ...


I think that word is in here... *How not to grow dope 

Sorry .. I couldn't help it...

*Though you are correct, water from a dehumidifier is basically distilled water...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I think that word is in here... *How not to grow dope *
> 
> *Sorry .. I couldn't help it...*
> 
> Though you are correct, water from a dehumidifier is basically distilled water...


 
haha i knew there was no way it could be bad


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I don't get all the hostility in the air? This is about helping each other. I'm thrilled to see how far you've come in the last 9 months King. When I met you it was your first grow, with your second you more then doubled my best yeild so far. I'm glad things have been going so well for ya man. Can't we all just smoke a bong?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

haha im smokin one rite now ...


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2009)

I just finished a nugget blunt!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I don't get all the hostility in the air?... Can't we all just smoke a bong?


I'm just giving him shit man... 

I know he knows what's best for him and his grow.. I just can't help myself.. 

I'm too bored...

But I really think that he can get things rolling with the first of 2 trays for the first month... and grow as needed and still do soil on the side....

But don't tell him I said that..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2009)

lol, cus you didn't just post it on his thread. Its all good gypsy, I know you've been bein kinda short with every one since the surgery too.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 21, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> lol, cus you didn't just post it on his thread.


....lol....



Thundercat said:


> Its all good gypsy, I know you've been bein kinda short with every one since the surgery too.


I am trying to get better at that... just zero patience combined with maximum boredom and 3 parts pain... sorry...

I know it's not you guys' fault...

I'll try to be nicer.... I promise...

Except to K1ng... at least until I see a tray full of lollipops... then I can be nice to him again....lol.... jk....


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol, ridiculous!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

Yo! K1Ng!

Wassup?!?!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure exactly whats up with him, I talked to him breifly the other day. Said he's havin some troubles with the grow, but didn't elaborate much.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 3, 2009)

k1ng , we miss u man ,..... time to tell us wuz up


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I was such a jerk to him... on good fun, but still a jerk.. and then he disappears...

He's got thicker skin than that though...

Watch... he'll come back with 16x 4x4 trays 24 lights.. lol... I wish...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2009)

you never know with him, thats the funny thing! He mighthave half those genetics germinating right now to pick mothers, lol!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 8, 2009)

iight well heres my widow ...


----------



## spida (Mar 9, 2009)

420weedman said:


> iight well heres my widow ...



lookin' nice weedman. wanna share?  and wheres k1ng?!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 16, 2009)

IM RIGHT HERE DAMNIT!!! 

lol, just playin, sorry i been gone for so long. N Gyps man, i know you were havin a hard time what with recovery n all, so dont think that it was because of you at all. I actually made a desicion to grow out like 100+ plants, n wanted to just lay low n not attract attention to myself with such a big grow goin on, but i decided against that shit. I aint ready to go quite THAT big just yet, lol. 

But nevertheless, i did finally decide on what im gonna do. I went up to my local dro shop with my 4x4 table n a little bit of dough, n i tried to fenangle my way into a 4x8 tray, n i was successful, getting the upgrade for an extra few buckaroos. So once i had the table problem figured out, i began to read Mel Thomas' book on how to grow cannabis. He had this great section on doing a Ebb n Flow ScrOG grow, and it just fascinated my ass so much, that i wanted to do one myself. So thats pretty much what im gonna end up doin as soon as i get the tables accessories all here n ready to go, im gonna set it all up in the basement, and take all my clones. Im gonna do one plant every 10 inches or 12 inches, so thatll give me 36-40 plants on the table, about 5-6 of each variety that i have growing right now that will take 7-8 weeks to finish up. (nope, not goin Al B.'s method just yet, i need to do a godzilla grow before i go perpetual right now. Its just what im comfy doin, lol). 
7
So i got like 11 or 12 plants started right now for mothers, 5 of which are 4 nodes or 5 nodes developed, and ive taken starter clones to practice with so i dont fuck it up when it counts for the table. Right now i have growing: Dj short BB, Sputnik 1, Yumboldt 47, Church, Strawberry blue, Diesel, Red Diesel, NY Special, Sour P, ummmmm, fuck, i think i got a AK 48 in there, a BLACK in there too. I might be wrong on one or two of those, i havent looked at the labels for a couple weeks, lol and i think i have a double of one or two of them, hehe. Ill only be doin the BB, the Church, the Yumboldt, and the 48 on my table for this one, as theyre the quickest finishers in my line up.

I have everything goin in my spare bedroom right now, all the plants in growbags, under 1 1000w HPS for the time being, as my basement flooded and i needed to get shit waterproofed, and i had to get my 600w ballast fixed, cuz the fucker was completely submerged, and when i dried it out n fired it up it blew out a fuse, but that shit came cheap to fix, and ill be using that shit to flower out my soil plants, n leave the 1000w's for the table. Once i get all the little shit here, im gonna redo the basement setup. Im using a tent-like material (like a camping tent) for my walls to enclose the room, cuz panda was too expensive for this time around, and id rather have all the right equipment now n worry about the small shit once i have the cash to worry about it, lol. Im even using a make shift stand for the table, hookin up a couple saw horses, and a 4x6 sheet of particle board screwed to them. Ill screw the table to the horses to make it more stable, n then my dro shop is gonna lend me their conical drill bit to make the flood n drain holes that i need. Im using a 55 gallon rubbermaid tote for the res, which should be big enough, since the table is only 6" high, n im only gonna need to flood it about 4".

For the table grow itself, im using 6" net pots, with 4" growcubes inside. underneath and above the cube, im gonna stuff hydroton inside the netpots as filler so the light doesnt hit the roots too bad. n then underneath the net pots, im gonna throw down some Bcuzz slabs, for the roots to grow into, n then im gonna just fill the rest of the table up with more hydroton, so i dont have to throw down a tarp over everything. Ive done alot of reading about this, n as long as i can get over my fear of growing in rockwool, lol, i should be fine. I just hope i can pull it off man, everything ive tried to do in rockwool has failed miserably, mainly cuz i dont know how to prepare the cubes properly first, lol.

But yeah, i should be able to pull the shit off hopefully, n ill definitely be needing the help of my homies on here to guide me along the way, if you guys are still willing that is, lol 

Sorry for bein away so long, i hope you guys all understand the paranoia that comes along with growing sometimes, and now that im over it, im gonna be back more n more, until i get my shit all set up n goin on, n then ill just be all over the fuckin place botherin the piss outta all you guys as usual, lol. Thanks for all the kind words everyone, it was cool as fuck to come back n read all the shit you guys wrote. Makes a motherfucker feel wanted, hehe. N yes Gypsy, you might be a gaping butthole sometimes, but thats what i love about ya man  dont ever think u got the sway to make me run away cryin cuz of somethin mean you said to me, lol. 

So ill be back tomorrow guys, just been gearin up to come back on n write this shit here tonight, but im gonna crash out now. Ill try to hook up some pics of the shitty ass way i have everything set up right now, n post that shit up on here. It kinda sucks, but itll all come together eventually. Ive had my landlord come over here to fix odd shit here n there more than i wanted him to, but im pretty sure its all over with now, n i can fully commense my shit now, lol. Keep yer fingers crossed 

-K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 17, 2009)

oh yeah, so anyways, this grow is probably gonna be a long ass one man. I got these ones goin on right now, n as soon as i take my clones im gonna flower these, and then im gonna veg my whole table for like 3 weeks after they take root, so they get nice n beefy before i flower them out. No lollipoppin this time around. Im gonna have nothin but full on 4' beasty ass fuckin topped out trees pokin through a fat fuckin volleyball type screen. Hopefully with 40 full sized plants on a table, i should be able to pull off a few lb's. Just forgot to put that shit in there man. Its gonna be a long haul, but luckily ill be able to harvest somethin in the meantime while im waitin on the table to be done, ill be able to harvest out like 9 or 10 big dog plants that ive been takin clones from. So i may even pull like an lb or so from that action right there 

So its SEMI perpetual this time around, lol, ill only be like a month apart from the two harvests, but even still, as soon as the table is finished goin, ill be pickin up another 4x8, along with another lightrail, n some fuckin UV block film, which is fuckin awesome btw....

Have you guys seen the hood cozies that are comin out soon?? theyre these little fuckin things that are like oven mits for your air cooled hood. It eliminates the need to line your room with mylar or UV block, because it traps all of the heat signature that your light gives off, and keeps it nice n concealed. Its convenient, but expensive as hell.


ALSO!!! has anybody seen the new cubes goin around?? instead of rockwool cubes, they just came out with this shit thats like the consistency of a cottonball man. I got like 30 of them complimentary from my dro shop when i went up there n dropped like 300 bucks on my new filter n some other shit. Im actually lovin them, i used a few for my moms i got right now, just stuck some germed seeds up in that shit n they took literally just a week to pop, show cotelydons, n get goin man. Not all of them went that fast, some of them i planted almost 3 weeks ago, and are still nothin but milk leaves and a TINY TINY ass set of 1st true leaves. But thats no big deal, im kinda used to my plants takin a month to grow 3 inches anymore. Ill fix the problem eventually, as soon as i can figure out what the hell the problem is, lol. I mean, my room is straight up 75 degrees with the light on, and i keep the light almost 4 ft away from the young seedlings, so i dont know what the hell is wrong.

O, n my clones, i had them under my HPS too, but then yesterday i took them out from there, and i now have them under my one 4ft plant n aquarium setup -- just two bulbs that look weak as fuck - but they only need a week ass light to take root right?? too strong a light and theyll fuckin die or do some wierd shit on me right??

Any feedback on that shit would be gratefully appreciated man. I dont know what the hell im doin in certain points of this grow man, and any experienced help would really just fuckin make my god damn day, lol.

-K1.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess i get to be the first to say... "Welcome Back" 
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks man  appreciate that shit to the fullest 

ill catch you n everyone else round these parts tomorrow man!!



-K1


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 17, 2009)

yea man , welcome back ... cant wait to see some pics ! 
i got so much shit coming down this week and next...durban..widow,HG... BB just came down, and a bunch of clone test plants.... one has the biggest bud ive grown so far ... so your coming back at a good time 

i need to read through ur other post but ..... reconsider particle board as it does NOT like to get wet


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I guess I didn't stay up late enough yesterday, I missed the big return. But glad to have you back bro. Sounds like its gonna turn into one hell of a grow man, can't wait to see the pics. I think you'll be real glad you didn't bust out 100 plants man. I honestly don't plan on doing anything that big until, or unless I get some omega gardens, or if I start breeding in the future. Thats sweet your gonna scrog the table, I bet that will be awesome man. Well I'll catch up with you latta bro. Cheers TC


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 17, 2009)

on those seedlings that you said arent growing fast ... i would be curious to see what would happen if you put a cfl 2" above it.
i still love my cfls for veg ! when you left i had a shit load of cuttings in my cloner.... now im to the point where i got too many and have no room. 
many are ready to be mother plants themselves(which they will be cuz im flowering my 3 month old mothers as soon as room is available !!!)


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh ya....



Happy st. Patricks day!!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. Weedman, the thing is, when I had my widows as seedlings, they took almost two months to grow out n be ready for flower too, and I had cfls right directly over top of them bitches the entire time. N the exact same thing is happenin with these, so it's gotta be lack of oxygen to the roots, or ph imbalance(I haven't checked the ph once since I started this grow), or maybe even a nutrient imbalance. I don't know for sure, but it's gotta be something that I'm doin wrong. The environment is perfect, at around 78 all day with 40% humidity man, so it's gotta be somethin I myself am physically doin wrong.

O n as for the particle board-- it won't be getting wet at all man, it'll be pretty much attached flush to the bottom of the table, with the flood n drain fittings drilled n running straight through the board too. Either way lumber is cheap, so if it looks like it won't work, I'm gonna revamp the growroom one last time, so I may just construct a table that's attached to the beams in the frame I'm gonna build for the growroom itself. Well see over the next couple weeks what's what n I'll get the kinks in my plan worked out for sure 

--n can't wait to see pics of your harvest man. Let's see what's happenin in your world bro


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 17, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> the thing is, when I had my widows as seedlings, they took almost two months to grow out n be ready for flower too, and I had cfls right directly over top of them bitches the entire time. N the exact same thing is happenin with these, so it's gotta be lack of oxygen to the roots, or ph imbalance


i'd deffinitely look at your water source. too much of something in the water supply could stunt the plants very easily. RO water or store bought RO water... if ur not doing that alreadyy... otherwise, i'm clueless as well.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2009)

Very well could be the water King, I was having similar trouble with mine when they were smaller. I honestly want to go buy a distiller, or RO system, but I can't spring for it. I got a filtration system, but it doesn't really seem to make a difference in the ppm of the water, it only dropped the ppm of mine from around 400 to about 325. I have also been leaving my water to breath for about 48-72 hours to try to let the chlorine evaporate. I honestly thin I noticed better growth in the plants when I used distilled water though. Its just a pain in the ass to go buy 10 gallon of water. I think I'm about to though. Talk to you guys latta. TC


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I hear u guys, n yeah I'm using house water right now cuz buying dustilled is just too damn expensive right now to do man. So I'm gonna break in my rubbermaid tub n see how it works as a red, cuz I'm gonna fill thY shit with 55 gallons of water, n I'm gonna ph it n nute it up, n then just let it sit for a few days n marinate. I did a ph in the runoff from my growbags, n that shit read 2.2 man. It was Fuckin horrible considering that my house water is Fuckin 7.8 as it is, lol. So once I did a gallon up with some ph up n some grow nutients, I ran that through the soil n the runoff read perfect for me. So I ran 2 gals of proper ph'd water on through everythin, n hopefully it'll work pretty well.

I Fuckin bought a ppm/ec meter, n a new ph meter too, but they don't work for shit. They're like imitation truncheon meters I got from eBay man. I was hype as fuck when I got them shits but they ain't accurate for nothin man. What a disappointment. Whatever though man, I gotta go to the del shop n pick my ass up some reliable meters for sure.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 19, 2009)

...I Fuckin hate typin with my iPhone man. It automatically corrects words that it thinks are wrong when I type so all kinds of shit don't end up makin sense n I end up sounding like an idiot LOL. Anyways, plants are showing a little improvment, n every chance I get I top the shit outta the mothers. Hope my clones end up lookin half as healthy as weedmans do man. Well see over the next two weeks I guess. It don't matter though reay cuz I'll be keeping them all in veg until 3 wks after the last clone takes root, n then I'll be flowering all of them, where if I'm lucky, I'll only be a month away from
choppin down some healthy ass Mommas  

- I'll hook up some pics over the weekend probably, just to let you guys check the plants out. The grow room hasn't been reconstructed yet cuz my table ain't ready, n I plan to build the room around it if I can. I'm still using the spare room right now, venting all air through the heating duct in the room, which keeps temps and humidity on an even keel. I'll show u what I mean
Over the weekend .

-K1


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds good man can't wait to see the pics of every thing.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 20, 2009)

werd. Its just wierd having to set everything up from scratch man. I loved having the tent at my disposal, with everything all self contained n ready to go. Piecing everything together for a larger scale op is a pain in the ass, lol. Itll be worth it though in the long run. Its time to see if everything ive been reading is gonna actually help me, or if its just gone in one ear n out the other (or in one EYE n out the other i guess, lol).


Hydro is kind of an intimidating prospect to tackle for me man. Just the maintaining of everything is gonna be a little sketchy until i have everything down to a science, i mean, i know that all you guys that have done dro say its way way easy, but ive read alot of horror stories about people ruining n losing entire crops because of one bullshit detail being off, n that shit right there was enough to make me wanna steer clear for a while n play it safe with soil. But, i guess its time to make the step up to dro, otherwise ill never be able to progress in this shit. If i can pull this off for a couple grows, ill switch off to organic hydro, n then ill probably go back to organic soiless growing for a while, n learn how to do teas, n composting, n all that good shit, lol. But lets not get ahead of myself(LOL). I need to go get some Hannah testers that are reliable, so i can learn how to control PPM n EC, cuz i still dont know dick about all that right now. Havent needed to pay attention to that shit as of yet, but i guess i should probably start learnin the ropes before i actually have to keep a plant alive going by it, lol. I have my 55 gallon rez full of phd water, all nuted up, so that the chlorine can dissipate and i can use it for the plants i got goin right now, and for the clones too, so hopefully i have my growth problem handled. Well see after the next week or so, but they look alot happier already. I just hope the clones will like the new mix....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 22, 2009)

..So i went to water up my moms today, n i opened up the tub that i was keeping all my ph'd water in, and i got fuckin wafted with the smell of frog shit and pondscum.

It looked like there was a giant transparent oil slick floatin on the top of the water, n when i touched it, it broked up into a million pieces, n it just looked like somebody with a whole shitload of dead skin on his body jumped in n took a bath in my shit. Im assuming i did something wrong here, lol.

So do i need to keep the water arrated because its not moving at all?? do i need to put a couple airstones in there to keep everything oxygenated? im asking this because i know its an easy answer, but im not 100% on how to do it, as ive never filled up a rez ever in my life, lol. That shit was NASTY man. Any help would be much much appreciated..


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 22, 2009)

my res is only 8 gallon ... never had that problem with airstones on

heres my widows for ya 









32 oz WW


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry I don't know more about hydro yet King. I don't think its good to leave nutes sitting around mixed up though. I would imagine an air stone might help, I'm not sure though. Is any light getting into your rez? I know this can grow algea and shit.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's what happens when I mix up nutes in my watering can and leave any leftovers in there for even a day. You should probably just empty it and wait until you start to use it, (you aren't using it right?). As far as when you do, I'm not sure if you need an airstone or not but it probably wouldn't hurt. I remember you saying something about your table but I don't remember if you're using the ebb and flow method, but if you are I would think that the nutrients being pumped in and then drained out it will aerate itself and keep it from doing that again. It might say right on the bottles of nutrients not to mix it too long before use. I use Earth Juice nutrients and that's what it says on mine.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh and weedman, that WW looks sweet. Is yours G-13 labs?


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 23, 2009)

i've got a 44 gal. reservoir. i use G.H. nutes (both flora which is chemical and flora nova which is organic) i havn't had any problems yet and i leave the nute solution in there for up to a week sometimes. 

it may be because after mixing it up and every 3 or 4 days there-after i add an ounce or two of H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide). its only 98 cents for a 32 ounce container (3 percent at walmart). i add about 3 ml per gallon whenever i am watering the plants as well.

other than that, i don't use aeration or bubble stones or anything. the water just sits there, though i do try to keep it covered with a lid for the most part. good luck with it, it could just be that the nutes you are using 'go bad' quickly.
.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Oh and weedman, that WW looks sweet. Is yours G-13 labs?


thanks man,its seedsman. i just took a bunch of pics and put em in my journal... my gfs cam takes better pics ... i gotta couple more good nug shots to put on when i get home


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Mar 23, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i've got a 44 gal. reservoir. i use G.H. nutes (both flora which is chemical and flora nova which is organic) i havn't had any problems yet and i leave the nute solution in there for up to a week sometimes.
> 
> it may be because after mixing it up and every 3 or 4 days there-after i add an ounce or two of H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide). its only 98 cents for a 32 ounce container (3 percent at walmart). i add about 3 ml per gallon whenever i am watering the plants as well.
> 
> ...


So it just sits there without going into plants or your flood table unused?


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 23, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> So it just sits there without going into plants or your flood table unused?


ya/no. it sits in a 44 gal. rubbermaid trash can. i'll mix up say 40 gal. at 1000 ppm, but only use 1/3 of it. 2 or 3 days later i'll use another 1/3. 2 or 3 days after that i have a 1/3 left, but i just add more RO water and nute it back up to 600-1000 ppm. apparently the hydrogen peroxide keeps things in check. Having been RO filtered may also help.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2009)

My guess is being RO helps alot to be honest. There isn't anything in there to try to grow. Just a thought. I neeeed to get an RO system, or a distiller I just can't swing the cash right now. I deffinitly noticed better growth when I watered with distilled water then when I have been watering with the filtered tap water.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 23, 2009)

yeh basically til I get up a little more cash I'm just gonna ph n dose up each gallon individually. It works so I can't complain lol. But checkit man..

I took weedmans advice n took all my clones n put them under my two weakest blue spec cfls. Then I took all my clones out of their rockwool
Cubes, n put them back into the dwc bucket with just the hydroton holding them up. This was last night. Woke up this morning, n ALL of the clones had new tissue growth at the cut site, n some even had starter roots, lookin like one ofthose spiked balls at the end of a chain things lol(I think it's called a mace). So I'm happy as hell about that shit man. Now all I need is to get to work n finish up the basement n move everything down there, n I'll be golden. Gonna buy another active air carbon filter too (3ft), to go with the cheap 500cfm fan I got from htg for 40 bucks (which btw is quiet n works awesome). I just think that overdoing it won't hurt, if anything it'll just insure that nobody is gonna smell my grow outside or even hopefully inside the house. After that my goal is gonna be to pick up a
Big roll of IR block to line my room with. I still need to hook up the dehumidifier, n to be honest I'll probably end up using the water that comes out of that to feed my moms in the pro mix. So that'll take care of the water problem too.

Anyways, I took some pics of the spare bedroom today, n I'll post them up either in a lil bit or tomorrow morning, so be prepared to check out a dis organized mess lol. It's only temporary though  .

I also figured out how to put pics on the pc from my phone, so I got two quick shots of the end result of my widows, n the pics suck, but you'll get the idea. I ended up with 3.5 oz from those two plants, which wasn't too bad considering the circumstances. It was a week premature but I had to take them down cuz the landlord was coming by to fix some shit. Anyways like I said I got pics lol.

I'll post again soon guys, I know it's been a LONG ass time since u seen anything from me, so it's way long past due, messy or not.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds good king, can't wait for the pics. Hey check your email after you read this!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

sounds good man, lets see those ladies


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 24, 2009)

ok, after a long, long long wait, and many, many problems, i give you some pics of the girls. Now, i just wanna say a couple things here before i show you these bitches -- Mainly that first n foremost, theyre just finally starting to recover from much topping, and ALOT of problems with PH, and a little bit of N deficiencies, but im pretty sure its all under control now, as ive given them all a top dressing of cottonseed meal, watered it all in generously, and hopefully ill see some changes. 

Other than that, also bare in mind that my clones were pretty much about to die before i figured it out and they started to take root, so they look pretty awful too, lol. Hopefully once they start to grow theyll take on a more pleasant appearance. I only did one shot of them from far away 

Also, i chucked a couple seedlings. They looked like shit, and havent grown even a cm in two weeks, so i chucked them out and will be replacing them with something that has a longer flower time, as i am keeping the shorter flowering plants for my table, which i may add i dont have the right equipment to set up yet STILL, due to the fact that the hydro shop i bought the other shit from are a bunch of dickheads, and they dont know what the fuck happened to my order, lol. But i have a contingency plan just in case.

Anyway, without further ado, pics:

Heres my Blueberry. I topped her twice so far, n now im letting her recover from it n grow out alot before i do another round of cuttings. I dont want her to end up too short, id love to see her turn into a 4ft bush 






Next is Yumboldt 47. Shes doin pretty good, also recovering from being topped a couple times, ill be taking pics again in a week or so once they all recover. But ive had no problems with this one so far, other than the widespread PH issue, but now that thats gone, i should see some nice progress here :







Next is Sour P. Same deal, topped twice. Not many problems, pretty easy to grow out IMO:






Strawberry Blue - same deal :







The Church -- Shes gonna end up being a fuckin mean ass lookin bush man. I took cuttings from her 3 days ago, and shes already recovered n ready to grow out a shitload:







Heres my Baby Red Diesel -- I dont Know why shes growing so slow, but lately shes started to pick up a little bit, so hopefully ill see some improvement over the next 2 weeks of veg. There aint gonna be too much more vegging for these girls, so i need to figure something out to make the shit hurry the fuck up, lol.






now Sputnik #1....I dont know man. I put the germed seed into one of those new Sure2Grow cubes - its more like pillow stuffing type cotton, n people are sayin its gonna replace rockwool, but i dont see it completely yet. I fuckin hate rockwool, and yeah, its easier to get something to sprout with these things, but the growth is so damn slow man. I dont know what it is. I have a couple of the other girls in the same cubes, and they grew pretty normal, but this one is pretty much confusing the shit out of me, lol.






N here we have G13 labs durban poison. I mean, you guys have had luck with her, so i left her in the mix, hoping that shell perk up n sprout out soon. I dont know what else to do man, i got rid of 3 plants already because they looked like they were about to die and i didnt have the time to revive them and then wait for them to turn into something great. I have more of their genetics, and next time around ill have more patience, but i need to get this grow on the damn move, n fast. But this one ill give a shot, at least for a little longer anyways.







N finally my NL from G13. I cant believe that these two seedlings are so damn small annd growing so slow. I should have planted something else for this time around, i didnt really wanna plant anything from G13, i wanted something that was gona be quick to finish, but i said fuck it n did it anyways.






Heres a decent shot of the spare bedroom im using as a temporary grow setup until i get my basement under control:






old cloning station:






New Cloning station:






N finally, my contingency plan in case i cant get all my shit together in time to set up the Ebb table. I got a shitload of Bcuzz promix and i stuffed some 2 n 3 n 5 gallon bags with the mix. So if i cant use the table this time around, n ill be fuckin heartbroken mind you, then ill be able to grow out 48 plants to almost their full potential. Im shooting for 3-4 lbs this time around, including the mothers, and all 48 of the other clones im gonna do. 








--I also just recently ordered a ten pack of Dutch Passions new Taiga autoflowering femmed strain. apparently DP has done some breeding projects, trying to increase yield and potency, and still keep that ruderalis quick finishing autoflower characteristic. Ill be throwin all 10 down into the dirt to veg n flower along side with everything else. I figure worst comes to worst ill be able to at least have some good ass smoke while i wait on my mothers to finish flowering, n then i can smoke on my moms while i wait on the big crop to finish flowering, lol. Hopefully thisll all work out man. Its a big ass jump from 5 plants to 50. fuck it though man, if i can get 1/2 lb from 5, then hopefully ill be able to do somethin awesome with this many. Well see man. Keep your fingers crossed 

Ill be using the two 1000w lights for my big crop, the 600 to flower out the moms, and im probably gonna end up getting another 1000w to put in with the moms so i can flower the autos with the moms too. Ill be pickin up another ActiveAir 3ft filter from my hydro shop within the next two weeks so i can keep shit odor free, and im probably gonna pick up another 500cfm can shaped fan from HTG for 40 bucks to go along with the one i already have, just so i have enough air circulating through my ducting to cool all lights and properly exhaust the room through my house heating ducts. I still dont know what im gonna do about intake yet, but ill figure it out im sure. Maybe ill get some venetian style blinds, n fenangle my window in some way so i can hook up ducting to it to suck air in without any light escaping. I dunno, well see. I got a couple ideas...


So thats it man. anything you guys see that i can improve on, please lemme know. I know shit is a mess in there right now, but like i said, ill have everything properly outfitted here really soon god willing, lol, so bare with me on that shit.

Thanks for lookin as usual, 

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, i almost fogot. I got 3 pics of the widows here man. You never really got to see what they looked like flowering out, or what they looked like after they got cut down. A TEEEEEENY bit premature, but the nugs were still dank as fuck, and it was a pleasure smokin on them bitches, lol. I wasnt pleased with the results man, i wanted a bigger yield, but i paid more attention to the other plants while these were growing, and i didnt top them at all either, so i guess you reap what you sow, quite literally!!, lol.

Here ya go:



















--These werre taken with my iphone, so the resolution aint as good as what ida liked it to be, but you can see the nugs, thats all that matters, lol.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey King I'd like to know how that Taiga is when it's finished...I was gonna get that but ended up getting some White Dwarf by Buddha Seeds, and Afghan Kush Ryder by World of Seeds (which I'm really excited about).


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 24, 2009)

mmmm.... that big azz ww bud had me droolin for a minute there 

here's my prophecy: that you have a bit of trouble jumping from 5 to 50... but i look to your having things well dialed in by the second go round with that setup 
.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey man, looks like they are comeing around. The WW buds look like they were pretty damn huge! Very sweet bro.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks guys. It's been a frustrating month n a half I'll tell u that much lol. But shit is actually lookin better now than it was when I took those pics man.
It's just a process of reminding yourself over n over no matter how many grows u dl, that starting from scratch is a bitch. But it'll all be under control now hopefully -- I started giving full doses of nutes today with full gallon feedings rather than my usual half gallon, so hopefully that'll pull some much needed oxygen into the soil n into the root systems, that it didn't have before, n I can cut back on the doses of h2o2 that I've been givin.

I'll do regular updates from here on out, so stay tuned for progress reports. Hopefully by the next one I'll have some clones thrown down onto a flood table, n have my basement up n running.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 25, 2009)

so right now ur pretty much just trying to get your numbers up to like 49 right?

will you hold off on flowering any of them until you reach your target number?
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Everything thats going to go on the table aint getting flowered until the last plant is in place. As for the mothers, Im pretty sure what im gonna do is take the 4 strains that are 8 week finishers, and do ten clones from each plant. So Im gonna flower the rest of the moms that i have that arent quick finishers (so i guess theyre not moms, theyre just plants, lol), n keep the mothers that i still need to take clones from under whatever light im not using at the time to keep them in veg until i get what i need, lol. But even once i have all the clones i need, im still gonna veg the table until the youngest clone is 3 weeks old from when i threw her down onto it. So it could be a while before im done with tthis grow, lol.

But like i said though, im waiting on the Taiga to show up from Dutch Passion, n thats 8 weeks from seed, so im sure to have smoke by the end of june for sure, which makes my ass happy cuz its my bday in june  -- wether it be the Taiga or some of my mothers, which to be honest i should be flowering my Sour P, my Durban, and two others right now, but im gonna wait a week or two until they get a little more height to them, n a couple more branches too , but yeah, no matter what it is, im going to be flowering something within two weeks, that way i can take my time doing the big grow the way its supposed to be done. I dont have a set date to flower, or anything like that, so im not gonna give an estimate.

N ill also say this -- I basically wasnt gonna put this grow on blast in RIU, because i wanted to stay off the radar so to speak, and try my best to divert attention from myself, as this is my first attempt at something serious, and i want to have at least one successful big scale grow under my belt before anything bad happens to me, lol..plus i wanna get through this n earn my next tattoo aswell . So i dont know how accurate of a timeline or the numbers im gonna be growing that im gonna keep record of in here. Ill definitely be sharing pics n giving updates, but i dont think anybody is gonna know its harvest time until everything is all chopped down. i hate bein paranoid as fuck man.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 26, 2009)

heheh. i'm far more worried about what happens in the 'real world'. that's where i feel that i really have my ass (occasionally) hanging in the breeze.
.


.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

thats a nice widow cola man 
good luck with your dro setup !
i cant even think about taking that project on yet 
i chopped down like half the stuff in my room this month.... and a couple more clones last nite.... ill have pulled out around 3.5zs for march .... best harvest so far cuz it includes all my good strains


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats your next tat gonna be King, you know yet? I just got a THC molecule on my chest about a month ago, and I'm gonna get a psilocybin molecule on the other side of my chest hopefully in another couple weeks.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Gambler-- as far as the real world goes, I think covering my ass pretty well, so it's just a matter of keeping it covered on here, I've had my ass in a sling a couple times man, n I can't stand not being in control of the situations I put myself in, so with this, I'm doin everything in my power to make sure I don't lose control here, lol.

Weedman-- I never thought I'd be ready to take on a big project this zoo either man, but I just decided kind of on a whim to try it, pretty much just like I did when I decided for the first time I wanted to become a grower. Somethin just clicks. As far as wether YOUR ready or not to beef it up yet dude, I'd have to say you are for sure. You grow some bomb ass dank my friend. You got cloning down to a science, n it just looks like you pull it off pretty effortlessly man. If I was you I'd consider takin the next step for sure. I mean, don't take on more than u can handle for sure, but you'll never know what your real limitations are unless you push them every now n the  lol.

Thunder-- yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna pick out the best two flowering close ups from this grow that I just finished, and from the one doing now, n get one tattooed on each calf. N I may or may not get cultivator under one, and then leave a space under the other, for when ivereached the level and have earned the right to fill it in with the word Master, lol. That could be years down the road, but I'm not gonna stop goin down this road until I deserve the title, so I figure I may as well comemorate it by wearing that badge of honor on my skin too  

-- either that, or I have a beautiful pic of my northern soul plant in a wide shot, about a week before I chopped her down. I might get a back piece with that shit just stretched out, lookin all dank as fuck, with 100% Homegrown underneath, or smething to that effect. I got a guy who's really good with portaits and tats with a shitload of detail in it, n I'm gonna have this dude put some serious hours in no matter what I get, so I make sure it looks as real as possible. I got a couple different ideas I'm throwing around, so well see. I just figure that if I get one of my own plants inked up on me, then I know it's completely original, lol. I know the first idea is cheesy and jumpin the gun a bit, so I'll probably go with the second option. We shall see...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds sweet man, I think I dig the second idea more as well. I've been throwing around different ideas for a back piece that will incorporate my mushrooms, and buds into it. I love my molecule I got, and can't wait for my other one. I'm gonna do something behind them to tie them together, just not sure what yet.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is one of my favorite plant shots that i took of last grow. I think itd make a pretty decent back piece...







Maybe if i close up on it a little bit n tweek it out, itll be a little more detailed. Plus, i need to blow it up anyways so it fits my back 

or this one..






or one of these..


















err....i mean..






I got a bunch of good pics i could use man. I just realized i have almost 700 pics from my last grow, lolol


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> This is one of my favorite plant shots that i took of last grow. I think itd make a pretty decent back piece...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice tight nugs


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 27, 2009)

theres a thread on here somewhere about mary-j/tats and this dude has a pretty sweet full back tat...
.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2009)

Ya there are a couple threads about them I think. One dude had a sweet molecule on his bicep, thats where I got the idea for mine. Not 100% original, but I still dig it.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 29, 2009)

yeh, i checked it out, n i got a couple ideas floatin around 

So my fuckin cloning expedition is taking a turn for the worse i think. All of the cuttings that i thought were starting to show signs of wanting to take root, have started to go black in the leaves, so i chucked the majority of them, with the exception of 5 of them total, which actually have began to take root. So im not gonna attempt to clone eexcept for a couple more cuttings, n then im gonna wait until the plants are bigger and have stronger branches, in hopes that maybe theyll be easier to get goin.


Just in case though, in case something should happen and i get screwed somehow and cant figure out this cloning thing, ive started to take pre-emptive measures against losing the numbers that i want. I started germing 4 THE BLACK, 4 ICE, 4 BUBBLICIOUS, 4 DOUBLE GUM, 4 PINEAPPLE PUNCH, and 4 DUTCH DRAGON seeds, just in case, so that ill have some more plants that i know for sure ill be able to get all the way to flower. I really dont give a fuck if i even gotta go through the majority of my stock to get up to 49 plants, i will if i have to man, but itd be a shame do have to resort to that shit. We'll see though, hopefully the cloning will work out, and ill just end up with a shitload of extra moms to clone from. If not, then im gonna end up with one big ass variety of nugs, lol.

I just dont get what the fuck im doin wrong here man. I got CFLs, im not using much light at all for the process, im still using the bubbler, and im thinkin about using the soil too. I even got a couple cuttings just sittin in a cup of water, like Rollie suggests to do, with the seran wrap over half the cup to hold the cutting in place, and just a half inch of water comin up the stem of the cutting, with low indirect light shining on them. I cant get them to root for shit, lol.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 29, 2009)

if you get a chance you might check out my grow journal... i can't imagine a simpler way of cloning than the way that i do it. After taking clones i don't touch them for 7 days (then they get their first drink of water). After that i don't touch them again for another 4 days. Last time i took clones i took 120... and all of them survived. The time before that only 1 didn't make it.
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 2, 2009)

yeh, ill give that a shot. My DWC bucket is starting to work too, its just slow as fuck. Bout to shell the cash out for some distilled water, n savin up the couple hundo to get my own RO setup. Its just too rediculous how shitty tap water can be, and how MUCH it can effect my plants. No longer worth it to shoot the dice n take the risk, lol.

So my equipment is snailmailing its way to my crib finally, n i also am tinkering with the idea to buy a controller bucket, n build my own ebb n grow 12 bucket system. Itll be for a future grow, but i wanna grow some trees - some seriously big FUCKALL trees, lol. Itll happen soon if i play my cards right for the next run here.

I just picked up a 10x100' roll of panda, n im gonna section off my basement space, so that i have 8x10 for flowering, and ill probably do something like 8x5 for a veg room, n bust my 600w in there. I dont wanna end up growing in two seperate rooms of the house, that shit would get too outta hand for me. But im gonna also pick up some Astrofoil (IR BLOCK) to line the basement walls and ceiling with for FLIR purposes. After that, i have a PVC stand im about to put together tomorrow, 1 1/2" pvc with SNAPTURE pieces to put it all together (which was dumb to buy cuz i could have bought the same 2 dollar piece for 50 cents at home depot , or something similar, lol), and ill throw down my tray setup on top of it, n start drilling holes n setting everything up. 

But what im kinda thinking about here is, i dont know if i want to grow with the trays the way i said i would originally - with the 6" pots with hugos n hydroton on the inside, with slabs underneath the pots. Since i have dick for experience with rockwool, is there either a better way to go for a first time Ebb n Flow'er, or i guess even better, an easy way to explain what the fuck im doing wrong??

Could it just be the water that i use? i should let the cubes soak overnight in 5.5 ph balanced water, and then let them dry out for a day, before i use them, right? N if so, what ive been trying to do with the cubes n using them for my clones in the DWC bucket must be wrong as shit, cuz i can only get a cutting to take root when its loose among the hydroton. Like, if i were to take a cutting thats starting to root, and gently slip it into a rockwool plug, n then back into the bucket, the roots will die overnight. Is there some ancient chinese secret to this shit?! do i need fucking calgon in this bitch?! (hope ya got that joke, lol)

Anyways, its been a couple days since i bin on, so if this is just a bunch of incoherent paragraphs mixed up into one, pay no nevermind. Its just my latenight babble-on for the week. Ill be on tomorrow to address a couple questions i have for you guys, if ya dont mind. 

Its time to fuckin go to work n get a REAL grow underway man. Im done doin makeshift temporary grow bullshit - my mothers are 8-10 inches tall right now, with another 10 in plastic beercups just breaking soil, and another 5 Autos (Taiga from Dutch Passion) that just germed and i threw into 16 oz'ers today. So im gonna take another round of cuttings from like 4 of the moms that are growin out now, wait two weeks n then flower them. Everything got a little screwed up this time around timeframe wise, but im dialing everything in, n itll probably take a couple more months to get everything down to a science, n i refuse to go budless in the meantime, lol. Autos or not, i dont know how much ill get from 10 autos (the 5 Taiga, plus i got 5 White Dwarf comin in the mail next week), n i wanna be able to take my time setting up a REAL perpetual type grow, so ill be pretty much just flowering out everything i got going right now except for a select few plants for the REAL moms.

Bah, man im tired as shit, n in the process of sayin Gnight, i managed to tangent up n type a whole nother paragraph....Wtf, lol. I swear ill make sense of all this shit tomorrow when i come on. I got so much shit jumblin around in my head anymore its rediculous, lol. 

Later guys


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 2, 2009)

you could always go Hempy 

i think that even BayAreaMedical has something like a Hempy style of medium... with just perlite and coco. i grow in 100 percent perlite... and the containers each have their own rez built-in.

i've heard that ebb and flow is the easiest and least time consuming as far as full hydro setups go, though. so i like the controller bucket / 12 bucket setup... with a bigger rez. that same controller bucket could prolly feed up to 48 pots... 1 or 2 gallons each... with hygroton.

decisions decisions 
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL I know man, it's more stressful figuring out how the setup is gonna be, than it is growin the damn shit. N yeah, I think your right about the 48 buckets with one controller, but that's wayyy too many plants to chance Fuckin up lol.- I'd definitely end up gettin another controller if I ever went for that many buckets. I mean, each bucket alone would give each plant a chance to grow close to full potential, so 20 would probably be pushin it with the lighting I have lol.

I n btw gambler, I dig your setup. U got the capacity n ability to grow some serious weight. Shits impressive man.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't really start planning my next grow till I see what I get off this one, and till I know exactly what kind of space I'm gonna have to work with. But I hear you guys on this shit. I'm still piecing this grow together. I am gonna go tomorrow and finally get the ventilation for my lights.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im gonna rip my fuckin eyebrows off man. If i dont get shit on point with this whole cloning business im gonna fuckin do it. U know how wierd people look with no eyebrows?! well - im gonna fuckin do it man. Pennance for being too stupid to clone a fuckin pot plant


O n wuddup TC, glad to hear your gonna be aircooled finally, lol. Youll see such a huge difference in everything dude. Your gonna fuckin love it.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't figure out why your having such a hard time cloning man. I just got a greenhouse deal from lowes, and some rooting gel from HTG. Mine are about 3 feet away from my 400w, I just keep them misted. Its been taking a good 2 weeks, but about 80% of them rooted and are looking great. I didn't post any pics of the clones, but I just posted a bunch of pictures of the garden. They're getting buds!!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm checkin u out man n it's really comin along 

I think it's gotta be the water. My moms are even stunted again man, it's like they just went on strike n stopped growin again. Frustraing shit for sure. I got my wife pickin me up 20 gals of distiller right now, so I'm gonna dose my plants up with some good water, fill the dwc up with distilled, n that's probably all i'm gonna feed them for the next week. No nutes, just some good water. N if they pick up, I'm gonna invest in a RO system pronto, because it's just not worth goin through all this shit. I'm even having a hard time germing my seeds man. It used to take like 4 hours, now I got seeds that have been sittin waiting to pop for 4 days. I think my water gotta be toxic man. It's the only thing I can think of. I got a humidity dome comin that fits on top of my bucket, so hopefully that'll help too.

For now though I think I'm gonna put all my veg shit in a different room, n in a week I'm gonna just flower out what I got now, while I work on improving everything else. Remember I'm only using 1 1000w right now, I still got another 1000 plus a 600, my cfls, N the two 4' aquarium bulbs. --those should be good enough to clone with right? Or should I use my white cfls??


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Yeah I'm checkin u out man n it's really comin along
> 
> I think it's gotta be the water. My moms are even stunted again man, it's like they just went on strike n stopped growin again. Frustraing shit for sure. I got my wife pickin me up 20 gals of distiller right now, so I'm gonna dose my plants up with some good water, fill the dwc up with distilled, n that's probably all i'm gonna feed them for the next week. No nutes, just some good water. N if they pick up, I'm gonna invest in a RO system pronto, because it's just not worth goin through all this shit. I'm even having a hard time germing my seeds man. It used to take like 4 hours, now I got seeds that have been sittin waiting to pop for 4 days. I think my water gotta be toxic man. It's the only thing I can think of. I got a humidity dome comin that fits on top of my bucket, so hopefully that'll help too.
> 
> For now though I think I'm gonna put all my veg shit in a different room, n in a week I'm gonna just flower out what I got now, while I work on improving everything else. Remember I'm only using 1 1000w right now, I still got another 1000 plus a 600, my cfls, N the two 4' aquarium bulbs. --those should be good enough to clone with right? Or should I use my white cfls??


whats the temp/hum in ur clone room ?
what ever little light will be fine


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 3, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Remember I'm only using 1 1000w right now, I still got another 1000 plus a 600, my cfls, N the two 4' aquarium bulbs. --those should be good enough to clone with right? Or should I use my white cfls??


if those were the lights that i had... and i was working on a perpetual system... i'd use the (2) 1000w bulbs in a flower room. and i'd use the 600, the cfl's, and the 4' footers in the clone/veg room. (starting clones under cfl's and 4's and then turning on the 600 when they get bigger.) that would pretty much keep you in the green.

and deffinitely only use RO water for starting seeds and watering clones  like you said, just not worth the risk doing otherwise unless you know exactly whats in your water.
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 3, 2009)

yeh, thats pretty much what i was gonna end up doing once i had everything set up n actually lookin like a grow room. But i took down the 4' bulbs and i put up the 600w in its place, n im running it over my seedlings, while i have one 45w cfl over my clones. the 600 over the seedlings is workin out really well man, some seeds i put in the dirt just this morning and theyre already breaking ground, so im pretty happy with that. I got my humidity dome today too, n that combined with distilled water in my DWC bucket, the cuttings look pretty damn happy. I threw out all the shitty unhealthy lookin ones and i ended up keeping 2 church clones n 2 strawberry blue clones, which were the biggest and healthiest lookin. n then i sprayed the inside of the dome down with some more good water n they just look fuckin way happier. You can see an immediate difference.

The same goes for my plants man. As soon as i put the water in there, they just perked back up lookin like theyre supposed to, leaves reachin upward towards the light beggin for more, lol. the main problem that im having is that the plants' nodes are all bunched up on top of each other. I wanted them to get a little stretch to them so that the growth sites under the canopy can get some light, but theyre pretty much just being smothered by everything above them. But like i said, now thats really not the case anymore - i lifted the light up another foot, and i fed them the good water, n literally over the course of an hour they grew about an inch and have decent spacing between nodes (or at least better spacing). So for now im gonna buy out my local walgreens for all they got waterwise, n next month im gonna snag an RO filter. It just makes more sense to get one now than it really ever did before.

I got done making the stand for my tables last night, using 3/4" PVC n some joints from home depot, cuz i realized that spending the cash for those snapture joints is really insane when i can just make the damn thing myself. N it turned out pretty fuckin good man, looks just like the prefabbed stands do, n holds up with no problems when the tray is filled to the brim with water. Got my flood n drain fittings in, n all i need to do now is go pick up my 6" round mesh bottom pots, my hugo blocks, some more hydroton, and 8 slabs, and im set to start floodin n drainin man, lol. I got another batch of Autos comin in the mail this week, so i think ill start them in some RW n get them bitches goin in the hydro system, just to sorta give her a test run while im waiting on my clones to come to fruition. Im gettin more n more excited about this shit now man, its all slowly comin together. 

I picked up a couple of 25' rolls of panda film (10x25), n im gonna partition off sections of the spare bedroom for now since i cant set up shop in the basement yet. The bedroom is gonna be my temporary HQ for this grow. It has two heating vents in the room, and im using one for exhaust and one for air intake. Im gonna section the room into three parts for now: The main part is gonna be for my big girls in soil. Im gonna panda that shit from ceiling to floor n make it light tight, and flower them bitches out. The next section is gonna be my flood n drain setup. The final space will be for the 600w and some CFLs, so i can do my seedlings and clones in, pretty much just like you said Gambler, only because of the way shit panned out this time around, i have to seperate the two 1000w's from each other for now. But other than that i have a pretty good idea how this shit is gonna go now, so im gonna be one fairly happy camper from now on. Ill snap off some pics over the next week here, so you can see the process from a complete mess to an actual grow room, lol.

--Also, i was thinking about bringing up my original grow tent into the room to make shit a little bit easier for the seedlings, and to be able to keep them sectioned off from the flowering plants, and be able to keep shit completely light tight from each other. Not quite sure how im gonna work it in yet, but i think i can pull it off. Im gonna go draw this shit out real quick, lol

like i said, pics comin soon guys, so stay tuned. 

-K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> whats the temp/hum in ur clone room ?
> what ever little light will be fine


 
Its between 73-75 degrees all the time in there, with humidity of about 45-50


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 4, 2009)

what's keeping you out of the basement? i'd hate the idea of having to setup shop twice...
.


----------



## LordCody (Apr 4, 2009)

so you have to tell me what is the proper way u tied that sucker down???


----------



## LordCody (Apr 4, 2009)

how did you properly tie that down???


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gambler-- I'm waiting on my landlord to come n Fuckin put up a beam because the grouting in the kitchen tiles keep on coming up, which means the floor is moving, so he has to stabalize that shit. N then after that I'll be able to start building my room, but I figure by the time he comes n by the time I'm done building, I'll be at least halfway done with flowering out my moms. So I figure that just finishing at least one grow out in the spare room is more convenient for my ass right now. N I need to get another carbon filter if I'm gonna grow down there anyways, so until I do, the three footer I got now will scrub a 10x10 room pretty well.

-- as for the plants that I LSTd during my first grow man, I just used string and tied each branch down as it got too tall, basically going in a circle, poking holes in the rim of my growbags. It worked pretty well n I ended up with a couple nice 8" tall bansai trees when I was done. But that was almost a year ago man, check out what I've done since then brother  I am the product of a nasty addiction to growing, and over time it just gets bigger n bigger, n I end up needing to grow more to satisfy the addiction lol. It's the coolest bad habit I've ever had


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

heres some of what you missed bro  
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/179888-420weedmans-march-harvest-de-spectacularrrrrrrrrrrrr.html#post2321205

the good ol soil days ....


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey just wondering, but why do you tie them down?? what does that do for you


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2009)

Saves space! Also increases the number of bud sites.


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Apr 7, 2009)

so if i tie them down as did this guy say ill have 3 colas instaed of one??

or i dnt get how it increases bud spots


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2009)

When you tie them down, it allows the side shoots to reach up and get light, and instead of just having one main cola, you are able to have many smaller colas. Usually this is done in conjunction with topping the plants to cause them to branch out more. I've been topping my plants for the last 2 months, and have also tied some of them down a bit. I just posted some pics, you can see how my plants have bushed out from it. It seems to work better with plants that have atleast some sativa in them. I have 2 plants that are mostly indica,(80-100%) and they didn't take the topping quite as well as my sativas or my WW did. The WW is a hybrid, and has enough sativa in it, that it has been growing beautifully, and is really a nice little bush. I've topped all my plants multiple times, and I'm pretty happy with how they are turning out. Any way, there are lots of differant ways out there to grow, this method of tieing the plants is called LST(low stress training) It doesn't stress the plants, so it doesn't slow growth. Hope that helps, like I said, feel free to take a look at my plants for more examples of this. Peace TC


Lol, sorry for highjacking King, I just didn't know when you would be back on! Lattta Bro!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's all gravy man, hijack away lol.

So I took my cuttings, n all my seedlings (16 not including the white dwarf autos I'm germing) n I put them in a seperate room for now til I get my panda film. I threw them under my 600 to hopefully help the seedlings go off, n maybe help my cuttings now that I have some clonex to add to my water.

I'm flowering my big girls now, n once the panda gets here I'm gonna seperate the room up so I can do evrything in the same room( vegging my flood tables plus flowering the big girls at the same time). I'll take some pics this weeekend, as I wanna give my blueberry a little time to start lookin better. I transplanted her into some better soil so that she would grow bigger n faster because the mix she was in wasn't aerated that well. The next day she was droppin hard so I had to fix the problem, n even though she recovered she still looks kinda shitty, so I'll let her spread out a lil bit before I put her up for show. But yeah, I'm either gonna flower them outright, or just let them go for two weeks n stretch, n then veg them again. I dunno yet- it all depends on how fast I get the hang of ebb n flow. If I get it down right away then I'll just let the big girls go n keep doin the tables, but if I have trouble I'll probably flower like half of my soil crop. 

The clone front is lookin hopeful now actually, I have a couple cuttings gettin bumps at the base of the stems, so with luck I've solved the problem n the clonex can only help things from there. Keep yet fingers crossed fellas


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

SOunds good bro, glad to hear your clones are finally getting along! What are these ones in? So I'm curious how you are looking at the roots, it seems like moving them would disturb the root growth. I could be wrong, just curious like I said. If you've got stuff to take the place of your mothers man, I'd vote for just flowering them out, and going from there, unless you don't have any more of those genetics, which with you I would find hard to believe, lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 9, 2009)

lol yeah i made sure that i saved at least a seed or two of everything i planted, so the genetics will not die with this harvest 

As for the clones, i soaked some rockwool plugs in a clonex solution (i think the ppm was around 350 after i phd it n all that), and then i put them back into my mini greenhouse under the humidity dome. Underneath each plug is a little bit of promix for the roots to grow into, should they get to that point. I mist them every day with a diluted solution of clonex n spring water, and i make sure that the dome is heavily condensed. As far as checking them for roots, all i have to do is open the plug up - theres a slit all the way through half of the plug, so it just opens like a book basically. N i dont open it to th point to where heavy light gets to the stems, i just crack it open to see whats goin on in there, lol.

So, rockwool slabs are fuckin HELLA expensive, lol, and i WAS gonna get a Sure2Grow blanket instead, but buying one of those is more expensive that pickin up 6 slabs. So i went with a sensible, reusable alternative, and bought a big ass bag o' hydroton, enough to fill both tables 3". So im just gonna put my mesh bottom pots amidst the hydroton, and inside the pot ill have one delta block, and a shitload of Bcuzz croutons (rockwool floc)
-I guess its what i shoulda done from the getgo, but i was lookin to do a setup the way that ive read ALOT about, so i could reference my books if i have any problems. But the hydroton shouldnt be that much of a problem i dont think. It provides an adequate amount of light blockage for the roots, and plenty of space for them to grow into, and form a nice immobile blanket.

After i find out if im able to clone well or not, i think i might also skip doin the 1 pot per square foot shpiel for the time being, and just fill both tables up with a shitload of clones. I got a bunch of 6" square plastic pots on the way (36), just in case i decided that i want to flower clones immediately, i can stuff 36 side by side in the tables, n hopefully come off with a really decent yield. Well see within the next week what the results are, and wether or not ill be waiting to put shit into the table, until i have enough clones to do the deed. That would however leave me with almost 20 seedlings that i wouldnt be able to do shit with but grow in soil, lol. 

--BUT, i DID see some really interesting shit on youtube. It was this guy who grew out a blueberry plant through the entire veg phase of its life, in soil. the day before he was ready to flower, he took his plant out of the soil, and put it in a 5gal bucket of ph balanced water (he took the entire rootball, soil n all, n just put everything in there). He let it sit for a whole day n the soil came right off of all of the roots with no problems, n saved the entire rootball, n he put it right into a flood table from there, n flowered the next day. From there was a time lapse video of the flowering process, and there was no droop,, no shock, no nothin. It turned out beautiful, and high yielding man. It was pretty fuckin impressive, n i wouldnt mind giving something like that a shot one day. Apparently its more than possible to transfer from soil to dro, you just have to know what your doin  - if i can find the video again, ill post it up for you to check out.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah here it is - straight up impressive IMO. definitely worth trying out - although im wondering now what kind of soilless mix hes using for his plant cuz that shit looks like it weighs next to nothing, lol. 

heres the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTzm0If33HE&feature=related

WeRd.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> yeah here it is - straight up impressive IMO. definitely worth trying out - although im wondering now what kind of soilless mix hes using for his plant cuz that shit looks like it weighs next to nothing, lol.
> 
> heres the link:
> 
> ...


nice vid.... yea thats the way to do it ... too many people just impatient to let the water work the soil out.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

well u got me watchn this now ... cuz it came up suggested

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmg_pMqOLj0&feature=related

the other day i was just thinking how pot being illegal forces people to grow indoors which in-turn puts out a fuck ass shit load of carbon emissions.
another reason for legalization 

anyway they start talking about it in that vid 2:30 in ....
i watched both parts ... very interesting "strain hunters" looks like fun


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

That was a sweet vid, thats the way to do it for sure. Plenty of time to really soak out the soil.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 9, 2009)

i guess it works ... but i wouldn't want to have to do it. other mediums could go straight into hygroton...
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just had to do something simililar to that with my seedlings that i had growin in beer cups. I set up my ebb n flow system last night down in the basement (im just gonna take the pots out of the system when my landlord comes n just have some tomato n cantaloupe seeds chillin around somewhere n try to explain myself, lol), n i had a bucket full of pH'd water with some clonex in there, ppm around 340, and i took each seedling out of their cups, and let the roots soak in the solution until there was no dirt whatsoever. Then i just threw them into a starter plug, and into a delta block, and then into a 6" square pot halfway full of Bcuzz croutons. I couldnt fill the damn things all the way up, because the flood tables only go up 4 inches, so i had to make sure that at least the bottoms of the big blocks got wet - when the roots grow out a little bit, ill fill the pots up with more croutons for sure though. Anyways, lol, i did that shit yesterday afternoon, n i checked on them 5 minutes ago and theyre doin fine. The overflow fittings suck though, and i have to be there everytime the tables flood, otherwise theyre OVERflood. So i guess i got some kinks to work out, but the setup is up n running, n thats all that matters right now. ppm is around 490, pH is at 5.5, and they look happy as hell.  If im doin everything right, then this shit is easy as hell, lol.

Im waitin on some smaller 5" square pots to maybe fit into the spaces i have left in the tables, for clones (should they root, or if i end up getting my hands on some), so right now i have 16 plants in the tables, another 5 that will be goin in soon, n ill probably still have rooom for anoher 15 i think, if my measurements are right. 

The moms are doin alot better finally stretchin out n lookin like theyre supposed to - even blueberry is lookin healthier, finally recovering from the transplant shock n coming back to life....I still havent decided wether or not im gonna reveg them next week, so i can get more bud for my efforts, lol, but chances are im gonna just flower them out n keep on goin forward. This grow was nothin but a giant pain in the ass, and i wanna see a decent turnout, but im also not gonna let it go on forever. Ill just let these go all the way probably n get some new gals goin in soil for another harvest a couple weeks after the flood tables finish up. Well see where it goes. If i can just get the hang of the clonin bullshit i wont have to worry about ever fuckin around with starting seeds ever again man. so im just gonna keep on tryin whenever i have a plant to take cuttings from 


--N that youtube vid, Strain hunters, its a pretty decent series on youtube. Ive seen a bunch of their videos, n Arjan n Franco know their shit. Its pretty cool that they get to travel across the pot smokin universe and do the things that they do man. Its the type of freedom that they have that allows them to do that kind of research and find ut the things they do, which lead to improving their breeding projects, and yields, and overall plant growth. lucky fuckers, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2009)

My goal is to be able to make enough, and learn enough in the next 5 years that me and my new little family will be able to travel all over the place, and collect strains, and learn from the people that have been doing this for years. I'd love to collect landraces from all over the world.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Im in complete agreement man. Only my goal is to hopefully one day make it to the motherland, n start up my own business if coffeeshops arent completely abolished by then. Its basically one of two end results i wanna see come out of this. 1)- MMJ law gets passed in Ohio, and im one of the first to apply for a loan to open a dispensary in my area, which will give me a career for the rest of my life, or at least for a few years, until i get up enough cash to open up my own hydro store, should the MMJ law ever get repealed. OR 2)- like i said, end up in Amsterdam, and try my hand at taking advantage of all the tourists that come seeking premium ganja. Maybe id try undercutting the competition by pricing my shit cheaper than the rest. Always seems to work in our country, and seeing as how 65% of the tourism in A-dam comes from the United States, im sure that theyll be appreciative of the favor id be doing for them, lol 

I just wanna get good enough at this thing to be able to hopefully be recognized for what i do, or NOT be recognized at all, but make enough money to not give a rats ass about it, lol. I really cant believe how simple growing hydroponically is man. As long as you stay within the ppm n ph range that the plants need, theyll suck up nutrients, and keep growing uninhibited. The seedlings are lookin SUPER fuckin happy man, havent gone through any transplant shock whatsoever, and i even figured out how to make sure the flood trays dont overfill. I just drilled an extra hole in the top of the screens on the overflow fittings, and everything is golden now. Now all i need to do is get up the cash to buy myself a better rez for the system instead of this shitty rubbermaid tub im using (basically i cant put the lid on right. The whole damn thing bows out n it looks like a 500 lb man is trying to fit his fat ass inside my reservoir, lol), n ill be set. Maybe illl just keep using this one until i can afford to pick up a 40 gallon panda rez. Those things are big enough, and low enough to the ground to where i can cut the legs on my tray stand another 5-10 inches, so the plants would have more room to grow. Right now the trays stand at about 2 feet tall, which is short enough to not gimme any problems, but if it were shorter, id be able to cover a wider canopy with my light. Right now im just using the one 1000w on the trays, cuz im using the other one for the girls in flower. I'd hook up my 600w to go with her, but to be honest, im covering the table decently enough right now, so reallly id rather save the cash on the electric bill for the next two months, and then go from there when i do more upgrading. 

Im trying to get everything nice n neat for you guys so i can take some pics n it dont look like a complete shithole that im growin in, lol, so gimme another day or two n ill hook up some snapshots of everything. 

--O, n i guess i got a question, but it seems like its an obvious one to ask...Should i be flooding once a day or twice? or does it all just depend on how fast my rockwool dries out? Is it possible that id only need to flood like once every other day? does that ever happen? n if so, does that mean that i have shitty draineage?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm glad you are gettin your hydro shit set up finally King! I gotta learn as much about hydro from all this, for my next grow. I really want to go hydro next!!!


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 11, 2009)

i was using nft for awhile... it just ran constantly. ur medium holds very little moisture and it would be impossible to overwater the plants i would think unless they start lacking oxygen... so i would guess you'd want it to come on 3 or 4 times a day... while young and perhaps more often as they need more water. i'm sure you'll get a more knowledgeable reply though 
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not really to be honest, lol. everyone keeps saying it varies from setup to setup, so im really on my own here. All i know is that my delta blocks are still damp, and the seedlings keep on growin, so im pretty contented with flooding once a day for now, at least until they get bigger. My ppm is around 600 though, and ph is perfect, so im not sure if thats what the plants need, i keep reading that it varies, but i also read that 400-600 is good for young plants, and i need to raise it up to 8-900 once they get bigger, and then 11-1300 right before flowering, n then back down to 800 in final two weeks. So i dont know man, its a little confusing, lol. 

But somethin wierd is goin on now though with the roots under the starter plugs. I lifted them up to check out the growth n to see if they started to grow into the delta blocks yet, and theyve just barely started to, but on the roots im seeing something ive never seen before. It looks like mould, like you know how mouldy topsoil kinda looks like a bunch of fuzzy shit when it starts out? well the root tips have a bunch of fuzzy hairs all over them, almost looks like a tiny version of roots, only they dissolve at the touch, so i know theyre not roots. I had my mind made up on it being mould, so i dosed up the water with some H202, and then i went online lookin for answers. I read a couple different articles on how plants develop fuzzy hairs on the roots when they dont know which way to grow, kinda like feelers, so they know which direction to start burrowing. Now, ive never seen or even ever heard of mould physically growing ON the roots, so im assuming that this is what its gotta be. -- anybody think otherwise? id really love to hear what you gotta say on this, cuz if its mould its not stopping the growth process at all, although my plants have been growing slow ever since i moved into this place, the roots are bright white, n lookin REALLY healthy, so i have no reason to suspect it to be mould, other than i dont have a clue what else it could be, lol, besides the fuzzy feelers theory of course 


--another Q though, i thought the Elite subscription option was fixed so we can order it with a CC now. How come i still cant see the CC option to pay when i go to put an order in? anybody else havin the same problem??


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 13, 2009)

i second the fuzzy feeler theory 
and u still haven't checked out my journal


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 14, 2009)

O.M.F.G. I just spent the last few days reading each and every page you guys wrote. Every word...every received package and every messy start up. I cant wait to see how this turns out for you...

I fully identify with you mate...all I wanna do is watch them grow and play with them, but doing that will mess up..and i always think..it wont hurt if i just....lol...famous last words.

I cant believe how long this thread is!

Ive just built a small grow box myself...Already have an appointment this week with the local hydro shop though....the only thing that kills my mood is that I cant seem to buy seeds anywhere...

Im in South Australia....Does anyone know where I can buy them?

So even though i probably wont ever have more than bagseed, I'm still mad about growing...so here's my setup. I'm getting some mylar or panda later this week.

I wanna grow a WW..IS there somewhere I can buy just the one seed? Sorry to ask you so many questions, but you and I seem to be exactly the same...start out with humble beginnings and then say fuck it and go for gold...

How much did you end up harvesting from your second grow, before the move? If you already wrote it sorry, I've been baked while reading tonight...lol

So heres my setup....Its pretty "ghetto" as you guys call it...I dunno what aussies call it...budget i guess...its my budget grow!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nah man, I'm sure you'll be able to get seeds from somewhere-- nirvana says they ship worldwide, so does bcbud depot, Morpheus seedbank, n the attitude should aswell. You'll never know for sure unless you make an order n find out bro 

Thanks for reading the journal man. I know it's a hell of alot to read over, but I've made sooooo many mistakes n recovered, even I look back from time to time to reference shit i've done wrong lol. My 2nd grow I ended up with just over 9oz, not including my 2 WW, I got 3 1/2 from them. So 1/2 lb basically from 5 plants ain't too bad- but if your growing in 3gal or 5gal pots, 2oz per plant is pretty much the standard unless u munt it up somethin awful, which I was in danger of doin several times, lol.

Regardless man, everybody has to start somewhere, n I bet in 6mos to a year you'll be doin shit bigger n better too- it's part of the addiction lol. Your always gonna wanna outdo your last grow, over n over n over again, until you finally find a setup n a method that your happy with n that you can do over n over n over again. Personally I think that the screw ups n having to change this n upgrade that, are what makes this so much fun for me man. It's a neverending battle with my plants tryin to get those fuckers to do what I want them to 

-WEEDMAN lol I'm on my way to your journal right now. I did check it out last week but I got sidetracked before I could post bro. My bad 

- so I made a descision about my BB plant. Since I didn't really wanna flower her with the rest of the crop - n I wanted to keep her as a mother- n just flat out wasn't growing out like I hoped she would, I did like that YouTube video n I took her out of soil 2 days ago, soaked her for a while, n put her in a 6" pot on the tables. She's doin great man, already growin new roots n perkin up. I figured I might have permanently fucked her up when I transplanted her into some better soil, but as soon as I cleaned her roots n gave her a new home, she really just started pointin back up towards the light, n lookin like she's gonna take off again. I'll keep her begging until I can take a couple runs of BIG clones from her to do a proper SOG run. I think it'll work out man. I can clone now but I think my cuttings are way too small to do anything important with. So I'll just wait a little while n do it right. I switched my nutes too- went from FF to technaflora's BC nutrients starter pack. Has grow micro bloom, and a whole shitload of supplements to go along with it. Even includes a jar of rootech gel. It'll be here tomorrow so I'll probably switch out my rez n see what the fldifference might be. I just wanted to get something meant for hydro specifically, yaknow? Anyways, I'll tell u everything that comes with it when it gets here. I'll be back in a lil bit, after I check WEEDMANS journal out lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been using the roottech gel, I like it. Its been working pretty good. I just put about 10 more clones into soil, and under my floro light. I gotta do something with my sativa clones, they are getting big.


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 15, 2009)

K1,
I just got home from the local hydro store, bought a 400w kit, with box reflector, a nice exhaust fan for later down the road when it heats up at the moment with cfl the grow box is too cold! hopefully the temp naturally stays right for now(with the 400w it shouldnt get to hot.)...but if not i planned ahead with an exhaust fan. Got some panda plastic to cover the inside, the store had no mylar. Got some nutes, Ill do a detailed report in my journal that ill start once ive set this all up...Ill take some more pics..I have read a few other journals, but i like yours the most...as i said, i seem to be on par with you so far...although i wont be getting any more lighting for now as I wont be growing more than 400w worth . I made a timber box to grow n this time. Next time im buying a gazebo (about 80 bucks, comes with tarp sides and zip up door. Easy to modify and line the inner with mylar or panda.)

Ill post again with a link to my journal once its all setup...Ill be here all day anyways. I inend on making myself a piece of the furniture around here..(or perhaps a part of the grow room would be more in order).

Cant wait to see some new pics of your crop. Ok i have lighting and stuf to hang...back later all.

---

I am growing tomatoes, If you see pictures of anything other than tomatoes you are seeing things, probably from sampling the evidence you collected from the last guy you busted. If you dont go around punishing people for growing plants then this sig does not apply.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL I told you that before you know it you'd be upgrading LOL. I myself bought a gazebo without the frame that I was gonna use as a makeshift growroom when I first moved here- I was just gonna staple it to the rafters n box off a 10x10 space in the basement. But the tarping is way too wierd a material for me. I ended up buyin 10x50 roll of Panda I'm savin for when the landlord takes care of everything down there, n then I'm pickin up lumber, drywall sheets, n I'm lining the whole deal in panda film. Plants grow better indoors in an enclosed area from what I've read and seen. Right now the grow in the basement is ugly as
Shit lol- the tables are just sittin down there barebones with a shitty rubbermaid reZ, a light with no blower or ducting, and a window fan I suspended with packing twine. I did shit as minimal as possible so I can tear it all down for a day with no trouble, n then set up everything the way it's supposed to be. I'll be framing my trays in lumber, possibly just making a couple more with some polyurethane n lumber, n I'm even gonna block off the ceiling with a drop ceiling. Then I'll have hard ducting running through the rafters, and I'll be exhausting through the houses heating cents, and bringing in fresh air through my dryer duct. I just gotta map it all out but for right now the shit is fugly LOL. The only thing comforting is that my plants roots are already breaking through the delta blocks. Even the blueberry is lookin better IMHO, but it's gonna take a week or two before I see any physical changes I'm sure. 

Once the plants have all established some good hydro roots, I'm gonna probably move them all to one table, and use the other one (possible other 3) for a SOG grow. I just found out that ABF us using the same sized tables as I am, so I did some more reading in his journal and I think that I can still pull off his grow with a lil bit more time. I don't need to wait no 4 mos to do it either. Just need to wait til my seedlings turn into big girls, n pick my favorites n make them moms. The blueberry will be nice n beefy by then too, cuz I'm gonna end up putting her in my dwc bucket n grow her out for as long as I can n take as many cuttings as I can, n maybe flower her around December or something lol.

Anyways I took pics but they're shitty, so lemme redo them
Bitches n I'll get back to u


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome, I accidentally picked up hydro only nutes...argh...the guy at the shop said they would be ok for soil! I got dutch master 2 part nutes...I DO want to go hydro later, and i have some really good ideas regarding a system...but for the first few i think i will go soil. 
Now, when I was talking to the guy at the hydro store he said to mix no more than 4ml per 10 litres, and said to start off waaaay less than that and work up. He said mix the nutes in water, adjust ph then water. 

Do you think i should try what he said, or take it back and get soil nutes? I only spent $20 on nutes, got the smaller containers to test with.

I have 3 plants, I think I will test this stuff the way he said it, and if all is good keep going, if not ill know. I mean, if im REALLY gentle to begin with and get a bit of nute burn i can stop using it, and then when shes ready ill take some clones and do a single bucket...welcome to hydro then right...

Ill go make my journal, and come check back here with a link and see how you are going...my setups is still pretty dodgy, but at least its all lined and stuff now.

Prot


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, so heres some pics finally of some more progress on things. Obviously, things havent been exactly up to par as far as my expectations go, but im slowly dialing in this houses preferences for growing, and i think that by the time this grow is done, ill be ready to undertake something more serious, and be able to do it with 100% success, and to my own personal satisfaction. Youll see what i meant here when i say that theyre small still. I dont know if i said it in here, or inanother thread, but im flowering the soil plants right now, and theyre all showing sex, but even the biggest one is still small, so i might either throw them all back into veg in 2 weeks once they finish stretching, so i can bush them out n up a little more before i do final flower, or ill just take my durban, northern, and sputnik and put them back into veg to get some age and bulk to them Im not sure yet, but im gonna definitely have to figure somethin out, unless i wanna sacrifice alotta yield this time around for convenience, lol. 

So heres some pics for you guys. Well start out with The Church. Shes actually doin ok for 1 week into flowerr. Hopefully shell get another foot or two taller before she goes into full out budding, n if she doesnt shell go back into veg for another couple weeks to make sure she gets the weight that i want her to get. We'll see though..:







Next is Strawberry Blue. Shes still really kinda tiny n lanky. If i were to let her go, shed end up with two pretty decent sized top buds, almost lookin like the Widows i had last time around. Which isnt really a bad thing, that bud was fuckin killer, and it yielded decent. But i wanna see if i can get ALOT more out of her. Once again though, its up in the air on what im gonna do :







SPUTNIK #1 -- I think shes way too small to let flower out. But i have a bunch more seeds, so i dunno yet. maybe 3/4 oz is enough for a tester, lol. :







DURBAN POISON - Same deal :







NORTHERN LIGHTS - Same deal, lol :







SOUR P - I think this plant is gonna get flowered straight up. Shes fuckin huge right now, n in 2 weeks shell probably end up bein 3ft tall or so. i love the way this girl turned out. Shes fuckin bushy as hell man. :







Red DIESEL - Once again, fuckin beautiful plant. hope she stretches out alot more too. :







N heres my barebones tray setup for right now. Once again, i need to wait until the landlord gets his fuckin lazy ass up in here before i can start construction of my room, and give this setup what it truly deserves, but for now i built a pvc frame for it which is kinda sturdy LOL, but im replacing it with lumber soon enough. N im building a 10x12 room, and will be doing a set of 3x3 trays on two of the walls, and the other side of the room will have the veg chamber and cloning chamber. Itll all be contained in one big room, so i dont have to run back n forth like i do right now, checking from crop to crop. Its fuckin frustrating living in my own house and not being able to finish the damn setup the way i want it to be, and thats why everything is suffering. But once i have everything built n dialed in, ill be able to control everything in my grow, and the plants will be alot happier. Ill be venting the air throughout the heating ducts in the house, and bringing in fresh air from my dryer duct. Everything will be run on one 480 cfm blower and one 500 cfm blower, with hard ducting running into the room and out of the room, and flexi ducting running through the rafters. Ill have a drop ceiling put in eventually, but until then i think im gonna just scrub them bitches down with hygrozyme and an industrial brush, to get rid of the cobwebs, spiderwebs, and any other insects or beasties crawlin around up there. After that, its drywall, lumber, n panda film everywhere, and a big fuckin smile on my face, lol 














But no matter how stressful this shit can be at times, the first thing i learned when i started this hobby is that everybody has to start from meager beginnings, and you work your way up from there, as you learn more n more. I may be taking my lumps as far as setbacks right now, but itll pay off in the long run man. The more time i have to think about what i wanna do when i finally have the freedom to run around crazy n do whatever i want, the more detailed my setup becomes in my head. It can all be done proffessionally with the lighting i have currently, nothing else needs to be bought. i have the materials i need to get goin, and the only thing ill need to pick up is more rockwool, and probably a few more pots once i go perpetual officially. For now though, its slow goin, and im not gonna hurry anything else along other than my soil plants. the hydro im gonnna take my time with n make sure i learn from it n get it right, and when its ready to flower out, ill flower it out and then get goin on the serious shit. Ill be updating more regularly now that i actually have something to show, lol, so stay tuned guys, itll get more interesting i swear, LOL.

peace, 
-K1.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> OK, so heres some pics finally of some more progress on things. Obviously, things havent been exactly up to par as far as my expectations go, but im slowly dialing in this houses preferences for growing, and i think that by the time this grow is done, ill be ready to undertake something more serious, and be able to do it with 100% success, and to my own personal satisfaction. Youll see what i meant here when i say that theyre small still. I dont know if i said it in here, or inanother thread, but im flowering the soil plants right now, and theyre all showing sex, but even the biggest one is still small, so i might either throw them all back into veg in 2 weeks once they finish stretching, so i can bush them out n up a little more before i do final flower, or ill just take my durban, northern, and sputnik and put them back into veg to get some age and bulk to them Im not sure yet, but im gonna definitely have to figure somethin out, unless i wanna sacrifice alotta yield this time around for convenience, lol.
> 
> So heres some pics for you guys. Well start out with The Church. Shes actually doin ok for 1 week into flowerr. Hopefully shell get another foot or two taller before she goes into full out budding, n if she doesnt shell go back into veg for another couple weeks to make sure she gets the weight that i want her to get. We'll see though..:
> 
> ...


Cardboard grow box my ass lol  your setup is looking sweet! I have a feminized church seedling right now that I got from greenhouse seeds. It is growing awfully slow, do you have any tips for this strain?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2009)

Lookin great King, nice to see those plants, been a while bro! I like the tray set up I can't wait to get my own. I posted up some pics of my girls today, put up the first bud pics. I'll catch ya later man. TC


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 15, 2009)

K1Ng,
Ok my journal is up now!

Feel free to drop in everyone. All are welcome to post pics and spam away..

King, Go check out the difference between CFL and HPS lights in my thread, its awesome to see that the $200 kit i bought (ballast, light and reflector) wasn't a waste of money. 

I mean i know everyone knows the difference...but its one thing to know there's more lumens from a HPS...but seeing it defines just HOW much...its a LOT lol.

My journal thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/184424-prot3us1s-grow-box.html


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tom, 
Fiirst brother, you gotta check out the first grow i did in this journal. Youd be surprised. I get a couple people every now n then who come by n read the last few pages n laugh, lol, but when you see how i started out, and the progression from that to this, youll see man. I started out pretty damn meager. With nothin but a single flood lamp CFL, a cardboard box, some miracle grow, and a dream 

The only advise i can give right now with Church, is that shes a slow starter, but after a while shell blow up. She can take alot of nutrients , but right before flowering, i would say to back off to about 1/2 strength veg nutes for the last couple feedings before the switch in lighting and nutes. I have a little bit of burn on her, and it just happened when i switched over to flower, n i didnt change anything in my regimen until i switched to bloom nutrients. Im actually in the middle of feeding pure H2o to my girls to sort of prime them for the new technoflora BC nutrients im about to start feeding them and my hydro plants. but regardless, keep it up, n ill come around to check to see how yours looks compared to mine. Hell, i may even end up bein the one who fucked up the plant, n u may end up with a monster!! lol.


Pro, ill be on my way in in a little bit. My Landlord swung by unexpectedly today n i had to do some emergency stashing of my plants, lol. So i gotta go re-set up everything n then ill be back on.

TC - ill come check you out too in a minute bro. No worries. 
N hell yeah its been a while, but its taken fuckin forever for me to get up n running. Even though the setup itself is meager at the moment, the tables are fuckin awesome man. SUPER RAPID root growth dude. Thats all im sayin. Ive never seen roots grow so fast in any of my soil plants from the moment i started growin pot. Its been somethin like 3 days since i put the BB on the tray, and roots are already pokin out of the bottom of the pot. Every single plant's root systems are breakin through the Big delta blocks i have, i mean ALL the way through, lol, and honestly, even though it looks all broke down now, every time i look at thatt shit i keep on gettin impressed, lol. N then i get DEpressed, cuz i didnt do everything that i needed to do to go SOG right away. If i were to have, i could have done an lb every month with just the two tables that i have right now. But who knows, maybe when i decide which plants ill throw back into veg, maybe itll just end up bein a couple plants illl turn into moms, n empty out those tables n make some new ones, n fill these ones up with some clones. The more i read about SOG the more pissed off i get man, lol - i have enough lights to do it properly, and im not man. Im not even using my 600 anymore, and i should probably be using that for my soil plants. Not using my flouro tubes anymore, cuz i quit clonin til i can get everything on the tables under control. Bah, fuck it man. Ill get it all sorted as soon as shit gets un-confusing, and i can build a proper environment for everything.

Getting a C02 tank within the next couple weeks, n ill have to save for an extra week or so for the regulator, but thatll come shortly after. Also gonna get me a Sulfur burner too. n then all ill need from there is another 3 ft carbon filter, and then my next goal will be to save up for environmental controls -- like the shit that makes everything fully FULLY automated. U know what i mean? like the shit that kicks the fans on automatically when its too hot, kicks on the C02 when there aint enough in the air, automatically tops off the rez, adds nutes when needed (least i think they make somethin that does that, lol). itll all come though. But i need to build a room to set it all up in first though, lol.


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey King,
In your experience for 4 days growth is this pretty sad? (pic i attached)

I had the light on 23/1...Ive now changed that to 18/6. Im not gonna veg for too long on this one, Basically this grow is to get me some smokables to last until i can get some seedage.

I looked at getting seeds last night...but attitude might not post to australia anymore apparently and most of the others are expensive...is there any aussies out there reading this that can vouch for any stores? i dont mind spending the money but im a bit sceptical of getting the seeds into the country...
On the bright side i DO know what i will be growing now....
First gentics grow (when i buy the seeds):
Bubblegum
Train Wreck
White Widow
The Church

Ive always wanted to grow a W/W. Theres some bubblegum going around here for $300-$350/oz. Apparently its a really cool smoke...

Train wreck looks awesome and the church sounds very cool from what i read lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 17, 2009)

As far as ordering seeds, like I said, most places ship worldwide, n unless it says they specifically don't ship to a certain county, then chances are you'll be able to get your seeds from them. I love attitude man. IMHO it's the best seedbank around. N I'll go take a look at your journal in a sec.


Now, as for what strains to grow, it's all about your own personal preferences. Your gonna wanna look at each strains thx content, flowering time, cbd/cbn content, and wether it's indica or sativa. All of these factors determine what you have time/space/ability to grow. Some people like indicas cuz they're nice n short, n usually heavy yielding, n have a very distinct high. Others prefer sativa plants, once again because it also has a very distinct high aswell, but they grow massive in height, and take all the way up to almost twice as long to flower. Some people like ruderalis strains, cuz they're relatively low maintenence and are auto flowering strains- meaning they take about 8-10 weeks from seed to harvest. I personally love them all, but I like hybrid strains. It's the best of both worlds, and since I'm on no type of time schedule, I can mess around and take my time growing whatever I want to. 

If your a beginner, I'd choose a couple nice indica strains that take about 8 wks to flower out. It'll give u a feel for how shit works, n you'll be able to pretty much grow whatever the hell you want after that, if you can make it to the end without getting impatient and chopping early, LOL. No matter what you choose though, there will be a breakdown of how the plant grows in the description. If you want a heavy yielding strain that's east to grow, I'd say go with either the church or AK 47 or 48. the AK is SUPER easy to grow, n as long as you take good care of her, shell yield ALOT of ganja. 3 AK plants could get you 4-7 or 8 oz if you grow her attentively. I'll do some strain reviews once my flowering ladies are finished, n if you haven't already picked somethin out, then maybe it'll help u to make a good choice.

Hope that helped a bit man. I'll come check out your pics now. But efore I do, remember that your girls have only been growing for 4 days man. There's no such thing as pathetic for 4 days LOL. I begged 8 plants for more than 2 months n because of a mistake I made with the soil, they were still pretty small when I switched them over to flower.


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 17, 2009)

King, 
I look forward to your reviews! I got a few to start with, but theres nothing stopping me from buying more right..lol...Im not sure if ill ever have the same kind of collection as you..you are like a veritable walking seedbank ...maybe i should have bought them off you lol...you could probably run a seedbank you know...maybe thats something you could do..you said you were interested in messing with your own crosses...(so am i)...perhaps one day kingspade genetix will be as popular as sensi or joint doctor.

The only problem is pollen...its very good at what it does..and what it does is stick to everything and spread...but i bet if you put your mind and resources into it you would be fine....and if you need a tester to make sure your strains are stable and write up reviews and grow logs so people know what to expect let me know .


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL @ me bein a walking seedbank. The only problem is i have all these seeds, and theyre not being kept properly i dont think, cuz i had a hell of a time getting some of them to germinate. The earliest ones i bought really i had like 1 of every three germ, so im a little pissed that i stockpiled such a great collection, n then fucked it up by not keeping them fresh enough. I have them in a jar , so no new air is gonna get to them, leaving them as fresh as the day i put them in there. But no worries, ill be picking up more seeds every month, lol, so ill be sure to keep them bitches fresh from here on out. 

But nah, if i were to wanna do something like sell my seeds or genetics in general, itd have to be my own, that i made myself. what id love to do is open up a medicinal shop when MMJ is legalized in my state, and start breeding, and making seeds, so i can have my own personal seedbank n never have to fuckin worry about goin elsewhere for genetics again. But then again, you gotta buy them in the 1st place in order to get your hands on the genes to breed with, lol. But at least once i have the strain for 30 bucks, ill never have to buy that particular one ever again 

But those dreams aside, lol, ill be happy with growing out some primo bud for the time being, and being able to share with my friends is enough recognition i want or need for doin what i do. I dont even like tellin them where it comes from. usually its just "i know a guy who gets some diggity out of pittsburgh", or something to that effect, lol. 

-My Sour P plant is lookin like a mini monster. Shes not getting much taller yet, but shes bushing out like a motherfucker!!! her branches would be perfect for cloning, lol, but shes a 10 week strain, n i dont feel like takin 2 weeks to clone, n then another 10 to flower out. If i wanted that id just finish the grow in doin right now, lol. But, i cant say im not completely excited to try her. Shes already got speckles of trichomes here n there on her leaves, n her nodes are so tightly spaced that her buds are gonnna be ROCK hard, n thick, n big man. Ive never seed so many nodes in such a little space on any of my plants yet. Matter fact, pretty much all of the bigger plants in flower right now have really tight node spacing. I dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing, but the branches are thick, and with the nodes so close, when the budsites all connect to each other, i cant see anything else happening but for thhem to swell the fuck up like a monster. I just hope i get like another foot of height to them. If that happens over the next two weeks, ill be one happy motherfucker. Well see though. Id love for the Durban, Sputnik, and Northerns to grow a little more too- i can live with a 3/4 oz bud on each of those plants. It'd be awesome to get an oz, but i think thats wishful thinking. 

Ill snap some more pics in a few days - probably the same day i did it this week so you can see the progression from this point out. 

The hydro plants are doin awesome too man. The roots are really starting to impress me. The actual growth of the plants could be a little better n faster, but the positive is that everything is growing, and nothing is stunted at all, nothing is experiencing lockout, and everything is moving forward. Ive bumped the ppm up to 750, only because im trying to see what the plants are happy feeding on. Ive added some Magical, some Root66, and some Sugar daddy to my nutrient mix, along with a sploosh of thrivealive b-1 green complex, as per the recipe for success says to do, only ive added the Root66 per my own personal preference. It cant hurt to fuckin have some root promoter in with all that shit to feed the seedlings, and make them bitches grow nice n thick root systems right??

i guess well see. Ill show you them in a week for sure. Blueberry is fully recovered, and now focusing on rebuilding its root system, and is showing new signs of improvement in the actual plant every day. I cant wait to see her in a week man. If she starts pickin up, i might just throw another BB iin there aswell, to see if i can have a choice of which one i wanna clone from. being able to choose the better pheno from multiple plants is awesome to be able to do when picking a mother plant. When i first decided to do this, i just planted one of each strain, and was hoping for the best. Now, while they all were slow starters, look at the bitches now, lol. Theyre all lookin like theyre gonna put out some DANK nugs IMO, but if i had two of each i think i'd be way happier with myself. Oh well, let see if im successful in my journey for 10 oz. Ideally i wanna get an lb from this run, but i doubt ill be able to. 9oz from 5 plants last time, n i dont think i did QUITE as good a job this time around as i did last time. so 3 more plants than last time in flower, only theyre all pretty small, so i think ill get 10-12 oz. We shall see. I think ill get at least 2 oz off of each big plant. I dont see how i couldnt. theyre all getting SERIOUSLY bushy. ..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like you're getting all the bugs worked out bro! I bet you gettin antsy to get some buds going again. I'm so excited with the progress mine are making, it feels great. Its been about 2 years since my last grow, I've been dieing to get a garden going again.


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 17, 2009)

That sucks that your seeds are getting difficult to germ..

I read about your dreams, Ive always had the dream to have my own Internet cafe/high end pc store...But gardening is a very close second, maybe even better depending what im gardening ..

I will likely buy more seeds if i get these ones too..Im already thinking about a bigger grow space...Thinkng but not keen on acting on it yet..im still working things out...Im expecting the 3 bagseed im doing to die...although so far the one thats a seedling is going STRONG the other 2 seeds are showing peeks of taproots.

I only expect them to die because im still not sure if the nutes i have got is going to be ok for soil...I tested them on a normal weed and the fucking thing tripled in size in a few days...lol but thats planted in the ground in the sun...still im a little more relaxed about trying them now on the first seedling...the others wont be ready for nutes for a while yet, the first seedling will be due in a few days.

Prot

This Thread for brief status updates:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/185156-first-grow-bagseed-400hps-growbox.html

This Thread for the ramblings of me, Its the same journal just with WAAAY more info...:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/184424-prot3us1s-grow-box.html


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

those are some nice bushes mang !
i cant wait to see those trays filled up


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks man, n i think that the way its gonna work this time around, is that i have .the perfect number of plants in my trays right now, since im growing them out, the spacing once they get a little bigger is gonna be perfect, big enough for them to veg out to a decent size, n then do some aggressive flowering. That BC shit from Technaflora aint no joke man. They want me to be at 1100 ppm for the stage of growth im in. N since BC is pretty much a cannabis nutrient, im just following their instructions, n see where it takes me. So pH is at 5.8, and ppm is at exactly 1100. The Rez was lookin kinda murky today so i figured why not clean it all out replace the water n do up some BC nute action. Added some boost, grow, sugar daddy, and thrive alive b-1 complex, n some Magical to the brew. Now im just gonna let the chlorine dissapate over the next 12 hours with my bubblesticks inside the rez, n the timer is set to feed the plants automatically. I even got a new rez, picked up the Rubbermaid ROUGHNECK 40 gal tote, which works SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better. It was lower to the ground and longer, so my fittings could go right into the lid, and i was even able to cut the frame of the tray stand down by another 5 inches, which gives the tables the perfect height to them for growin pot. This hydro thing is workin out pretty fuckin sweet 


-On the soil front.... Everything is lookin fuckin awesome. Flowering steadily every single day, no hermies so far, its all just lookin great. wish shit would get taller, n it probably will still, but even if it dont ill have some nice thick nuggets on them branches for sure  ......except for my YUMBOLDT. She turned yellow overnight (not totally, but ALOT), and shes really flimsy in the soil. I feel like i can literally just touch the damn thing n shell fall over. shes still flowering, but i think that i might have an Iron or Copper def. goin on. The leaves were seriously droopy n lookin really sad in the soil man. I didnt know what to do, so i figured id just take care of both iron and copper, just in case. I added some Root 66 n some Sugar Daddy to a gallon of water, n fed that bitch, n then took some more into a spray bottle, n foliar fed for direct distribution. I dont like foliar feeding at all anymore, cuz that shit just aint good for the plants, so i only do it if i absolutely NEED to, so the plant can get her food directly, without waiting for the roots to eat that shit up. It should take 1-2 days for the shit to work, so hopefully ill see some improvement by then. If anybody has any idea of anything else it could be, lemme know cuz i dont wanna lose 2 oz of some AK Yumboldt to some dumbass problem that i didnt forsee, or couldnt diagnose. fuckin stupid plant problems....they should make a strain thats impervious to human error, lol.


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 18, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> ...cuz i dont wanna lose 2 oz of some AK Yumboldt to some dumbass problem that i didnt forsee, or couldnt diagnose. fuckin stupid plant problems....they should make a strain thats impervious to human error, lol.


i feel you there man. its bad enough when everything is 'under control'... being a farmer would really suck -- with no control over the weather. but, then, i guess most american farmers are backed by crop insurance.

just once i'd like to have a crop go from start to finish and feel that everything went just perfectly. won't be this time around  i just overnuted my clones again and jacked their pH off... ah well, stunted marijunana shall rise again.
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 19, 2009)

lmao, man, i dont think ive had a crop yet that i didnt have at least a SLIGHT case of nute burn. Even the girls in flower right now have burnt tips, n i went EASY AS HELL on the nutes this time around. I think that during the 7 or 8 wks that i was vegging the bitches, i only nuted like 4 or 5 times total. I had to force myself to dose them up with bloom nutes right before flowering, just to make sure they had the Phosphorous they needed to give off a nice yeild. N now with these new nutrients i have, its a completely different regimen, n it took me long enough to get used to FF's schedule as it is man. But, i guess it just comes with the territory, lol. 

I dont know if i like BC's nutrients though. Some people swear by them, using them in their hydro systems, but within one day of changing the rez out and giving fresh nutes, the damn rez already has a wierd smell to it - but that may just be the way that these nutes react though, so im not changin it out again unless i open the rez one day n see a giant oil slick chillin on top of the rubbermaid tote, like what happened when i filled up that tote up with my soil plants, lol. THAT shit was disgusting. But i guess well see how the plants react to the nutrients, cuz its not about what i like, its about what THEY like. Im still tryin to feel out what the seedlings in the hydro system really prefer. I dont know if they like the higher ppm content better yet or not - they really havent grown any over the last 3 days. I guess ill give them a week n see where im at. I AINT gonna let them take no fuckin 2 months to get where i want them to be at vegetation wise thats for damn sure. I got 10 autoflowering plants on that fuckin table, so i need to do somethin to make them bitches grow, n grow fuckin fast man. I'd love to be able to get an oz at least from each of those girls man. That shit would make me fuckin reallllllly happy. 10oz from the autos, n like another 25 from the rest of the plants, LMAO.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 19, 2009)

So now I think I'm in danger of screwing the pooch on this while thing with the AK. She's getting worse, so I did the same thing for her that I did with my BB n took her out, washed her roots up, n transplanted her into the hydro table, in hopes that maybe the veg n micro nutes that are in the red might save her life. So now I'm stuck at a crossroads with her. Do I sit tight n hope she pulls through? Or do I take as many cuttings as I can from her, try to get them to root, n put them right back into flower, in hopes that I'll get relatively the same yield? This Fuckin sucks. I mean, it's cool knowing that I can save a plants life by doing what I did, but knowing that as sick as my baby was, there's a good chance I'll wake up n shell be dead or close to it. So do I chance it or try to salvage what I can.. She's not healthy, so technically there's a good chance she may not root if I take cuttings, no matter how big they are, so am I better off to let her recover for a couple weeks n then put her back into flower?

Any opinions here would really help me make a descision. She woulda been a Fuckin beast if ida let her flower out healthy. I don't Fuckin get what I did wrong...


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 20, 2009)

i think going hydro with her will give a good shot of recovery...

personally, i'm leery of taking clones unless a plant looks like it has health vegetative growth. not too dark and not too light. with a root system already in place, i'd think it would be easier for the mother to recover than for rootless clones to accomplish the task. good luck though, either way. you could always just take a couple clones from her, as well... and then try to heal her up.
.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm with gambler on this. Stick her in the hydro, see what happens, and take a couple clones for insurance man.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 20, 2009)

I did LOL. Not only that but I think I sort of renovated the plant. All of the older main shoots are what I chopped. I took the top 5 nodes of each main branch and used them for cuttings. Nice Fuckin big branches that stand a real chance at rooting for me. I mean, yeah all the leaves were yellowing, the tops were drooping, and they looked sickly as shit, but as soon as I dipped them in rootech n stuck them in rockwool they perked up instantly. I really think I might have not only salvaged the plant, but I think now I stand to yield more than I did before. 5 huge cuttngs, n if they take root then I'll throw right into flower, n hopefully get a good 3/4 - 1 oz from each clone. 

Not only that, but the main plant itself is left with all kinds of baby growth, n it's all still green n relatively healthy lookin. So if she perks up then I'll let her veg for a month with everything else n flower her out too. So hopefully shit is lookin up for me on 4/20. I dosed the plant up with some root 66 n thrive alive, n she's lookin like she definitely ain't gonna die, so that's a plus, but it's probably gonna take a while for her to recover. Just like I did with BB, she really don't have any new growth yet, but her roots are super white, new roots everywhere, n the leaves n old growth is lush lookin. Right now as it stands, she looks like a badass banzai tree. Nice n compact, n really lookin healthy. If I can pull that shit with my yuMboldt then I'll be happy as fuck.

Things are kinda slow growing a little on the tables. There's alotta root growth, but with the exception of a couple younglings, eeeything looks like it's been put on pause for a little bit. I'm sure growth will start back up, cuz I set the ppm at 1100 the day before yesterday, n I've had to add more nutes 3 times since then to keep it at 1100. The ppm keeps on dropping, which if I'm correct means that the plants are uptaking more nutes than water right now right? The pH is a little high n I have to swing by the shop n pick some ph down up, to bring it back to 5.8, but I don't think that 6.2 is a big provle
right now is it? Could that be the reason why the girls aren't taking up an equal amount of water n nutes? N if not, do I just keep on adding nutrients to the red to keep it at the ppm I want it at? Or should I raise it even higher n see if it levels off for me. Either way I think that's whY I'm gonna do once I have the ph stabalized. I'm gonna bring it down to 5.8, raise the ppm to 1250, n see if it levels off. N if it does then that's my recipe for the next month, right? Bah, this hydro shit is fun n it's getting easier, but it's also a little confusing at the moment too, lol. Any help here would be gratefully appreciated guys 


N Happy 420 since I didn't catch nobody on here earlier!! I was out doin a couple things n visiting with a couple people, burnin the last of my WW that I had saved up for today. It actually cured out to stank like some Fuckin DANK! I finally got it right!!! Jesus man, I thought that shit would never happen, LOL-I thought I'd always be the dude that had bomb ass weed that smelled like shit, lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 21, 2009)

You can't keep adding nutes to make your solution a certain PPM...

You will throw everything out of wack and end up with major issues...

You should only add water to your res in between changes...

What size res, with how many gallons actually in it? 

what size table?

and why did you put hydroton OUTSIDE OF YOUR POTS?

Don't give me a book to read... 

Just a few simple answers...


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey King,
Got my delivery confirmation today, my seeds are on the way!

Thanks for stopping by my thread, all is going well for now for me...
+rep, Ive been meaning to +rep you and sub to this thread since i started reading it...by the time id read the whole thing...that took ages lol...id forgotten so here you go.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Pro - good to hear your beans are on the way man. I've never heard of the joint u ordered from so make sure u lemme know when they come n if they're in breeders pakcs or what. 


Gyps- good to see your back dude. The table ended up being 3x6 overall cuz I couldn't get the 4x8 table I originally was supposed to get.

Hydroton is in both the tops of my pots, n in the trays. The reason it's in the tray is because I couldn't afford the Slabs at the time, n I didn't have anything to cover the trays with so light doesn't hit the roots when they grow out, like a bud blanket or something like that, so I went with what I had. Is there something else I should do?


My rez is 50 gallon i'm pretty sure. Now, if my ppm is too low, and the plants keep suckin up more nutrients than water, then how is adding nothing but more water gonna stabalize the situation? I changed the red a few days ago to swtch my nutes, n the recipe called for 1100 ppm, n 5.8 pH. It seems to be working now though, cuz the pH is stable n so is the ppm. Did I do somethin wrong?


If your ppm keeps dropping in your grow, what do U do to fix it? I don't know what else I should be doing- I Lways hlthought it was if the ppm rises, top it off with more water. If it keeps droppping, then add more nutrients. WhAt did I miss??


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 22, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Pro - good to hear your beans are on the way man. I've never heard of the joint u ordered from so make sure u lemme know when they come n if they're in breeders pakcs or what.


King, seedmadness is the place, and they allow you to pick either:
In the breeders packs. 
Seperate from the breeders pack

If you pick seperate from the breeders pack, they allow you the option of them sending the breeders packs seperate and empty...that way you get your seeds stealthily, and still get the breeders pack.

I got mine with the breeders pack...all together.

should be here next week i hope.

prot


----------



## ThaMedi (Apr 22, 2009)

this is tight


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Pro - sounds awesome man. Breeders packs is the way to go IMHO, but only because i feel that the original breeder packed shit up hermedically sealed, so theyll stay fresher longer. If they come seperate from the packs, that seal has been broken, and they just put them in a stamp bag, which is fine, but i think that if super fresh seeds go right into packaging and dont see fresh air until your ready to use them, its fresher. So good on ya, lol.

Medi - Thats awesome man, thanks for the input. Glad ya like it here at RIU. Feel free to do your thing, n i hope you start a journal of your own one day for us to check out! 


---So, per Gypsy's adamant statement, i took the hydroton out of my trays, just because the way he said it made it seem like theres somethin wrong with using the rocks in that way. I mean, i know theres nothin wrong with it, but if theres a better way for me to grow ebb n flow, then ill find a way to do it damnit, lol. Im not changing anything else, cuz its too late to change out the pots n rockwool floc n everything, but the roots havent poked out the bottom yet, so i can live with changing it up. I need to find like 1" thick rockwool slabs now though, cuz if i get anything thicker the trays arent deep enough to flood any higher than i already have them doin (4"). It sucks, but i think its workin out pretty well. With the Floc in there everything is getting nice n saturated, n besides that, once the roots are to a certain point, ill really only need to flood like 2" of the table anyways. So no biggey. I can snag the slabs with my next check, it was just cheaper to go with the hydroton. 

AAAAAAAAAAAANYWAYS, lol, ima upload some pics here in just a second. Youll be surprised at the difference between last update n this one.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 22, 2009)

OK, so i gotta put my kid down, so ima just do a QUICKEE update for you guys. lemme just say that theyve started the stretch, and theyre lookin awesome. I couldnt be happier with how good theyre doin, considering the situation i ended up being in. two plants are recovering in the hydro system, and i have 7 total plants flowering right now. not exactly where i wanted to end up, but nevertheless, still not a bad turnout. No hermies so far, and all showing sex. 

Start with a group shot from the side:







Now, a shot of Sour P from the side, n Canopy:













The CHURCH:













Strawberry Blue:













Red Diesel:













Northern Lights:







Durban Poison:







Sputnik #1







N now a Group shot with the light off so you can see the canopy pretty well :








NOW, for the hydro. Theres a difference in growth, but not as much as i;d like. But now that i have everything dialed in, and threw up the panda film temporarily, just until i have the rooom built, things should take off a little better now. 

Just some Random Shots ill hook up:



















BB:






the BLACK:












--N there it is. Sorry i didnt do something more detailed, but hopefully the pics in comparison with last weeks pics will tell the story for itself. Im happy with the way shit is goin. Hydro could be doin better, but im open to suggestions on how to get it that way. Thanks for tuning in guys 

-K1


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 22, 2009)

King,
I agree with you mate. Plus i intend on decorating the outside of my box with the packs, lol. One day ill have an entire box covered with every strain possible. (not likely, im already outgrowing my box...)
Ive come to a mathematical conclusion. 
The box will increase its size in direct proportion to the decrease in size of my wallet. Sorta like some girls bad attitudes eh? sorry  I'm "medicated"


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL i know what you mean man. i had a nice fuckin stack of cash set aside in my savings before i started growing. Now that shit is dwindling down fast. Ive probably put a good 3+ thousand dollars into my grow equipment n nutrients n everything else under the sun, since last august. The good thing is that if you buy good equipment they wont need replacing for a couple years if your lucky, with the exception of prefilters, actual filters, bulbs, n nutrients. LMAO i guess that pretty much just leaves the lights that im takin bout, n the fans, hehe. But yeah man, if your gonna buy all those seeds, make sure you try to use them as much as you can, as far as making mothers go, and just outright growing out a crop from seed every now n then. It sucks to open up a pack of some bomb ass genetics that youve had for 6 or 7 months, n have only one out of 4 that you tried germing to crack open. Fuckin SUCKS!!, lol. 


But at least i got all them cool breeders packs, HEHE.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

k1ng , every thing looks great man.... soil bitches look perfect 
your trays look great as well ... cant wait to see em fill in and you can let us know how much faster growing pot is in hydro 
have you set up your odor control yet ?
im disappointed with mine.... im not sure if its just because i have to leave the door some what open while im working in there ... or if its just coming through the ceiling with out going through the carbon.
almost ready to pull the trigger on a ozone generator to put outside my room in the basement
and im geting to that point where i want to re-do the room pro like... im pretty sure having them pretty much together is making it very hard for me to maintian 50% humidity in the flower room ... with the veg room at 80%.....aigh


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 23, 2009)

i havent set it up downstairs yet because right now i havent picked up my second 3 foot filter, but upstairs i cant smell a damn thing unless im right on top of the plants. i mean, they JUST started flowering, but even in veg they smell, so yeah i guess it works pretty good. All im doing is i have the blower hooked up directly to the filter, sucking the air in the room through the filter, and then out of the room via a heating duct. So im not recycling the air that goes through the filter, it goes right out the room. I have air intake through a seperate heating duct thats not connected to the exhaust at all, its just fresh air from another room in the house. So it works out pretty well. I'd definitely say get your ass a nice big freakin filter if you can man. They WORK. mine is just under 3ft tall, about 14 inches in diameter (its rated for a minimum of 400cfm, which can scrub a 10x10 room completely according to the hydroshop owner)- its a ActiveAir carbon filter by hydrofarm. boss as hell. N pretty reasonably priced too dude. not as expensive as most filters can be, only ran me about 110 bucks.

N another thing that the shop owners taught me about carbon filters is, when you buy them, once you get them home you basically have to submerse the whole damn thing in water for a good half hour. Not only does it get rid of the charcoal dust thats loose n goes everywhere, but it also helps the activated carbon be more odor absorbent. I didnt know this last time around, n if the filter i used last grow was any bigger, it woulda been really bad for my lungs. apparently prolonged exposure to carbon filters that havent been properly washed down, can lead to the black lung, lol - i know, but i guess they mean SERIOUS prolonged exposure, so its not like an immediate threat or anything, but was enough for my ass to put that shit in a tub to SOAK, lol.


-As for the humidity in your room, n it being difficult to maintain, i would consider getting a cheap humidifier for your room. Itll do wonders for raising the levels in your room. It might not get things EXACTLY where you want them to be because its a cheap humidifier, but itll get you CLOSE, n close is good enough man.

-N i know what you mean dude. Setting up the room like its supposed to be set up, It just kinda feels like were not doing the plants justice by setting up make-shift rooms for them to grow in, lol. Ive been wanting to build a real room for them ever since i moved in, but my landlord is a lazy fuck. Thank god he finally hopped to it n got shit done over here. So now its just a matter of getting all my materials together. Ill have that shit built probably by around the halfway point with the downstairs plants


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2009)

Whats up man, I thought I sat here last night and posted a nice little paragraphs bout shit, but I guess it didn't post or something. lol. Any way your girls are deffinitly looking better then before man. Getting alot bigger which is sweet. 

So I was curious, I thought of this when I was responding to you on my thread, but I figured I post it here. What is yor plan for flushing your girls on the tables once everything is running the way you want. Gypsy, and I think dewey kox both said they don't flush, are you going to? I've heard some very differing opinions on this, and I'm just tryin to get as much info as I can to figure out my plans.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2009)

I still gotta build a carbon filter, I'm gonna by one next time, like you've got a good size one. But I just can't swing the extra cash right now, so I hope my DIY one will work alright.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 23, 2009)

King, I replied to your PM....

TC.. my filter, which is barely enough for my room anymore... holds about 40lbs of activated carbon...

I can't imagine you can buy even 20lbs of the stuff that much cheaper than a pre-made filter....

Oh and King... I have never heard of soaking your filter... but the way I have mine mounted, any loose particles would run out through the fan and on to the outside world... like this...


ROOM > FILTER>>>FAN>>>OUTSIDE>>>

So no particles can go "against the wind".... ya?!?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Whats up man, I thought I sat here last night and posted a nice little paragraphs bout shit, but I guess it didn't post or something. lol. Any way your girls are deffinitly looking better then before man. Getting alot bigger which is sweet.
> 
> So I was curious, I thought of this when I was responding to you on my thread, but I figured I post it here. What is yor plan for flushing your girls on the tables once everything is running the way you want. Gypsy, and I think dewey kox both said they don't flush, are you going to? I've heard some very differing opinions on this, and I'm just tryin to get as much info as I can to figure out my plans.


Well, heres the thing. Im using BC nutes right now, just to give them a shot, to see how i like using different types of nutrients. If i were still using FF or an Organic nute, i would probably say no, im not gonna flush. But since thee BC shit is completely chemical based, lol, i think for the last week im gonna throw down a rez with nothing but spring water pH balanced in it, n let it run through a couple times a day, just to wash out the roots. Thats really the only plan i had -- i mean, i have a big jug of Clearex from my last grow, but i dont know if thats gonna be really nessecary, but i guess when i get closer to the week of, ill make up my mind for sure..



Thundercat said:


> I still gotta build a carbon filter, I'm gonna by one next time, like you've got a good size one. But I just can't swing the extra cash right now, so I hope my DIY one will work alright.


Do you know how big your gonna make the filter?? n what are the dimensions of your room? i mean, i would say yeah, but i dont wanna mislead you. The filter i bought for the last grow was a little smaller than the Goblin by growbright. It was a piece of shit for the grow to be honest man. I mean, it probably got rid of about 60% of the odors, but i had to straight bomb my apartment with incense all day every day, lol. If i ever had to turn the filter n fan off for more than 10 mins, n then turn it back on, once it came back on man, it was like there was NOTHING filtering out that smell man. My apt smelled like the Cannabis Cup dude, no lie, lol. But, I got the damn thing for like 40 bucks, the prefilter on it sucked, and i think the manufacturers only filled it up like halfway with carbon, so theres a chance it would have ended up better if i had gotten another one of the same size. It weighed about 20 lbs. 

The one i have now weighs somethin like 65-70 lbs man. Its nice n hefty. I guess i would say that if you DIY'd a big enough filter, since you live in your own house, that it would work well enough to where it wont bother the neighbors. Just dont make one as small as Zen does in his DIY tutorial - take that one, and scale it up to about 5 times as big or bigger, and you should have some monicum of decent odor control. Also like i said before, i ordered a SHITLOAD of herbal mask n 420 incense from Liquid Blue. that shit WORKS dude. it works really well. I had a couple jars of Ona too, n they worked for the two weeks that the inside of the jar stayed fresh n didnt dry up on me, lol. Even though its gonna smell to high heaven, you should be alright, just make sure that as the smell gets more intense, you take preventative measures. Its only for 6 or 7 more weeks, lol, so no matter how much wierd shit you gotta do man, its only temporary 




GypsyBush said:


> King, I replied to your PM....
> 
> TC.. my filter, which is barely enough for my room anymore... holds about 40lbs of activated carbon...
> 
> ...


Ok, so lemme make sure im gettin u here - you suck the air out of your room, through the filter, and through the fan, which is blowing straight to outside the room, right?? Thats the same thing im doin too, only mine is cooling my lights aswell. But Yeah, if somebody were to just scrub n reuse the air thats in the growroom through the filter, those particles would definitely be a problem. Like with the filter you bought, you remember how when you got it out of the box, and out of its wrapping, how black powder went absolutely everywhere? lol, well imagina putting your filter right into a bathtub to soak or wash off. Within 30 seconds the entire tub was jetblack - No big coal particles came out or anything like that, it was nothing but fine powder. Could have ended up being a big problem, at least in my case anyway.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 25, 2009)

So my yumboldt is pretty much dead. The clones are doin pretty well, I'm spraying them lightly once a day with spring water mixed with a few drops of sea kelp extract, n they're all showing lil root nubbins, so it looks like I'll finally be able to make the damn thing work. N I also think I'll be able to clone with smaller cuttings too, just need a little more practice is all. I think part of my problem was that I allowed all of the yellowing parts of the leaves to stay on the cuttings, spreading disease to the rest of the plant-- along with the fact that I didn't keep the bottoms of the cutting or the rockwool they were in warmed with a heating pad. So hopefully I'll get it right when I give it another shot next month. 

I started a couple more seeds today, with the intent to use them solely for mom purposes. I have a HP-13, a Sour P, a blueberry, a Sputnik, an Eidelweiss, n another Yumboldt germing. N I also started a Diesel fem n a Gigabud fem from G-13 labs just for shits n giggles to see how they fare. 

The one that grows the fastest will be going into my two waterfarm buckets, n the rest in 5gal bags, n I'll be using my 600w to veg them out, but probably not for another three weeks or so. I'll be using CFLs for now, but I think next month I'm gonna pick up a set of T5s that will keep them going until I switch to the HID, n then the Ts will be used for clones. Once everything takes form I'll be happier, but man it's just straight up fun as hell havin my own house to play in. It's like I'm goin down to the lab or somethin, lol. Being able to try 150 different things to see what works is fun as shit, but it's more beneficial than anything else for me- if I was still stuck in my apt n I tried to do what I'm attempting, ida crashed n burned a long ass time ago n woulda had to stick to 5 plants at a time. I don't ever plan on having to wait 3+ months for a harvest ever again man.

Sorry I'm all over the place right now, I'm beyond tired, n tryin to get into sleep mode. Feel free to ignore the shot outta this one, lol


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 25, 2009)

im sure you'll get the hang of cloning...

the first go i had w/ the current method i use was a complete failure. I used perlite instead of M.G. Seed Starting Mix and didn't have any humidity domes over the clones. Just by changing the medium and adding humidity domes i went from zero percent success to around 99 percent success.
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 25, 2009)

does it matter how big your cuttings are? N all it is is some simple seed starting my mix? I thought I read u added something to it??? Damn man, I'm gonna have to try that shit for sure. But do u think it would still work if I used an actual cline tray n mondi humidity dome instead of a beer cup n a clear cup? U think that would be deep enough? Hmmmmmmmm... N u don't use a heating pad at all?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2009)

All my cuttings have only been about 3 inchs tall when I took them. I've also been trying to take them from the bottom parts of the plants, I've read that they have more of the hormone in them that helps them root. It was still taking about 2 weeks to show roots though.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm, the reason I thought mine worked so well this time around was because I took the oldest cuttings on the plant... I thought that it was the oldest n not the lowest cuttings that rooted the best. Either way I got root bumps all over the stems of all my clones last time I looked, n now I'm not gonna look again cuz I don't wanna fuck anything up, LOL that shit is delicate.

There's some really rapid growth goin on down in my trays, but I also think there might be something slightly wrong too. There's a little bit of leaf twisting on a couple of my biggest plants, n some of them have some light green spots on them. I think it might be because of the ph not being balanced for so long, n also maybe a touch of nitrogen toxicity too. I don't know for sure, but I'll get some pics up for you Gita later on tonight. Nothing is serious to the point where I'm worried, but I'd rather male sure nothing else goes wrong. In about 2 wks or so I'm gonna flower them bitches out, so I wanna make sure that between now n then I don't have jack shit for problems. I'm probably just gona change out the rez n let some
Distilled run through for a day or two, n then I'll mix in my nutrients. I don't know how that's supposed to work when fixing something like this, so I'll give it a shot..


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

sounds good man, glad your getn some clones to root now


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 27, 2009)

fuck yeah man, I'm hype as hell on that shit lol. Now I just gotta focus on light distribution. 

My 1000w lights are great but the MH bulbs I'm stuck with are growbright bulbs, which IMO are pretty shoddy, seeing as I have a 600w that's twice as bright as the damn thing-- that's gotta be the bulb though right? I mean, cuz if the ballast wasn't pushing 1000w out, then the bulb wouldn't work right?


Anyways long story less long, I'm pullin my 6' light mover outta storage this week. It's a hydrofarm, n apparently it moves over the distance in abt 20 minutes, so I guess that I'll find out if the light distribution will be better than using my 600 n 1000 both over my tables.

I guess even though it looks less powerful, it's gotta be working better, cuz when u look at my tables, I have seedlings and babies on one tray, n 2+ wk olds on the other tray, with the 1000w over them. See since I put that light directly over just the one tray I've had accellerated growth that I've never seen before. As in I've never seen my plants grow this fast, lol. So I'll take out the 600 by Friday, slap the light rail in there, n let her go to town n see what performs better.

I'm lettin all my seeds get some nice big taproots, n I'll plant them come Thursday, so I'll have a total of 32 plants goin on the trays. I don't think I'll have much time to veg them out though, cuz the plants are gettin so big on the other table that I don't know if I can let them go any more than 2 wks before I pull the trigger man. They're gonna get ignorantly big here when I flower them. I think I might have to do what I was gonna do in the 1st place, n throw the netting over top, just to keep height down, n still get that bud girth I'm lookin for. I guess over the next two weeks I'll be able to tell for sure, but that's probably what I'm gonna end up doin.


---soil bitches are flowering out steadily. A few already have lil flower balls in the tops, so in another week or two here I should be able to go in there n hopefully see what I can expect come week 8. Bah, I just hope I get a little more bud than I did last time around, although I can't tell for sure yet if that's gonna happen, at least I know I can expect good things from my first time around with hydro- I think anyways..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2009)

So your taking your 1000w off the trays, and putting the 600 on the light mover? OR are you putting the 1000w on the light mover? Glad to hear your girls are growing so well for ya man. I know its been tough getting this grow going for ya. Also glad to see that it seems like your clones are doing well. Did you get the chance to stop over and see my pics? I think they are a page back now. I tried to get some nice bud pics.


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 28, 2009)

King, Those light movers are pretty sweet...I just got half my shipment of seeds today, so i have some Double Gum from white label germing right now. 

Ill let ya know when they are off and theres a journal going man!

Prot


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 28, 2009)

whats up king.... why dont you put both up... put the 1k on the track and make the 600W stationary somewhere light is even....... thats what i had to do yesterday since my 1k light blew... i just hung my 400W HPS , 1k HPS(hydroshop had me covered from warranty), and a 1k MH........ on 56 plants in like a 6x8 room.. i cant remeber what your room dimensions are.. [email protected] man..


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cuz as of right now, my trays cover all of 3' by 6' of space, lol. I hardly thnk that once i get the light mover up that ill even be able to fit another light in there. Plus, itll free up another light for me to get some more plants goin in my tent - like 10 moms or somethin would morre than likely be the most sensible next step for me. Either way, im takin my lights up to the Moon tomorrow to check my ballasts n bulbs out, n find out WHY THE FUCK my 1000w's aint as bright as my 600. Hopefully theyll just tell me the same thing that im assuming - Growbright MH Conversion bulbs (and most Growbright shit), are pieces of shit, lol. BUT, it might be my ballasts, in which case ima have to spend 50 bucks to ship each ballast back to HTG, n get them to send me new ones or repair the old ones. Either way im gettin this shit fixed man. I didnt spend 700 bucks on the equivalent of two 400w systems damnit. We'll see man. hopefully this shit will be way more simple than im hoping. 


Pro - Lemme know how the Double Gum is. I still have 7 DG seeds from WOS, n i didnt like how they germed out for me. Once they popped, they just grew like an inch n stopped, lol. so i chucked them bitches n grew out THE BLACK. BUT, if yours turn out better, then ill probably give it another shot  


- Im gonna plant my other 8 seeds tomorrow, since i have another 2 1/2 weeks before i flower the trays, i may as well get as much shit on there as possible  - im putting a trellis net overtop of the plants, and am gonna do a ScrOG with all single cola plants. It should turn out pretty decent, since half the table is growing at the same rate, n the other half are all like 2 wks behind them, but i figure that in another 2 wks, everything will be big enough for me to get like an oz per plant if i put the netting up. We shall see.. I just wanna get one massive yield before i go ABF n do the perpetual clone thing man. I wanna know what it feels like to get at LEAST 1g/watt from a grow, hopefully double that  - but regardless of the outcome, im growin out my mothers so ill be able to do the damn thing once i have all 4 tables up n running. All i need is another light mover, n two more trays, n ill pretty much be set. 

When i hook up the pics of the grow this week, you guys will see what im talkin about with the plants man. Shit has doubled at least in size on the one tray since last pic sesh, n if i leave them for any longer than 2 wks im gonna have a problem on my hands with vertical space. Even if my seedlings are still kinda small come time to flower, theyll still produce a decent amount of bud - i mean, ive seen some plants that've went 12/12 from seed, and have gotten good results, so a seedling or young plant thats been vegging for 2-3 wks and then flowered out should stilll give off a decent yield right? bah, fuck it. I guess the proof's in the puddin, right?


My clones are doin fuckin AWESOME. i cant wait to take some pics of them shits man. Theres some nice LONG furry roots comnin out of all of them, to the point where im givin them another week, n then into flower they go. I even cut 4 more cuttings, this time from my BB plant which is doin pretty damn well in the tray, to get some Blueberry bud in with this coming harvest too - i was fuckin bummed out when i realized i wasnt gonna be able to pull any BB from the batch, but im confident now in what im doin i think, n ill be able to get them bitches to root. I mean, the Yumboldt plant was a week n a half into flower, and she took 5 or 6 days to root. The BB is still vegging out, so hopefully if anything shell be easier. 

BTW -- how long after roots are established in a clone, do they start foliar growth again? im giving them a wk before i flower, but thats really IF a week is enough time to get them on the road to growing out again. If they dont have much more growth than they do now, i think ill end up waiting a little longer man. I dont wanna end up with a Quarter oz per clone man. I'd be pissed, lol.

Anyways, im off to check out TC's journal. I posted here last night on my iphone but it obviously didnt take, so ima go check it out now. Ill catch you guys tomorrow. Pics on Thurs probably


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 28, 2009)

So are you still intent on using media under your pots?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

hey k1ng, since u haven't been by ... i figured id drop these off 

this is the one that went into flowering the same time moved.
she was in the back corner of my table the entire time,budded up pretty nice but i expected a little more ...... i'm seeing the limitation of the 400w now 

here she is from the start... been in for like 12 weeks + 


1\22








2\7









3\10







4\28


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So are you still intent on using media under your pots?


Well, I read your MSG, but I guess my iPhone is a piece of shit for forums, lol, so it must not have posted, just like my post from 2 days ago. I think what I'll do is hook a mat up underneath one tray n leave one tray alone. This way I can see which is the best way to go. I mean, this is a one time thing anyways, beffore I go ABF, so I may as well see what works for a full cycle grow. 



420weedman said:


> hey k1ng, since u haven't been by ... i figured id drop these off
> 
> this is the one that went into flowering the same time moved.
> she was in the back corner of my table the entire time,budded up pretty nice but i expected a little more ...... i'm seeing the limitation of the 400w now
> ...


Holy Fuckin shit dude. Limitations my ass lol. That fucker looks niiiiice. Really impressed man as usual. I'd consider myself lucky as hell if I pull a couple plants that look like that from my soil grow. Fuckin tits dude.

- n sorry I haven't been by all youz guys journals that much- I'm tryin hard as shit to keep updated on here, n sometimes I only have a couple minutes to come on n post, n I don't get a chance to swing by. But I'll be by more dude. Thanks for bringin them pics over though man. Glad I didn't miss those. Fuckin beautiful.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 29, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I think what I'll do is hook a mat up underneath one tray n leave one tray alone. This way I can see which is the best way to go. I mean, this is a one time thing anyways, beffore I go ABF, so I may as well see what works for a full cycle grow.


What kind of mat are you talking about?

I really wish you didn't mix up all these methods together before you really know how it's going to turn out...

I still recommend you bake a simple cake (follow the recipe) before you start changing things... but as I have said many times... go with what you know...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 29, 2009)

I bought a coco mat today just to see if I'd like it, n cuz they were on sale, n when I brought it home n checked it out it was thick n hard like cardboard, n I couldn't get my pots to stay put even after I soaked the mat down. So I took it back out. I'm probably gonna end up either getting a Sure2grow mat ( sure2grow is Fuckin awesome stuff, I used the cubes to start allmy soil plants n I'm interested to see how itd work in hydro), just pickin up some slabs, or just Fuckin leavin it the fuck alone. I get what your trying to tell me man, n I do wanna get it right the first time, but as of right now I'm not really following any 1 particular growers method to the T. I'm just taking everything I've read an picking the best bits out of each grow n using them if I can afford to, lol. At this point though it's becoming more of a hassle than anything else for me to do anything more than just put up my netting n leaving it be.

So I took my mh bulbs to the grow shop today to see if I had faulty bulbs or ballasts, n they threw them into their own 1000w system, put the light meter up, n told me that I have the equivalent of a 300w bulb running in my ballasts. I called up HTG n they're sending me out some sun master conversion bulbs to replace the growbrights for free. I was happy as hell to hear that, until I took a look at my lights running my 1000w hps bulbs. It's probably just me over analyzing shit, but now I'm worried that maybe it's my ballasts that are killing my bulbs, n turning them into shit. Is this possible though? If I have a properly working 1000w bulb, would a malfunctioning ballast be able to ignite it n keep it running? I kinda don't get how this works. Is there a possibility that my ballasts are killing my bulbs or is it more than likely the bulbs themselves??

If it's the ballasts, I'm gonna have to drive to cranberry PA n switch them shits in person cuz I ain't paying 100 bucks for shipping those heavy bastards an hour from here. But I've read mostly good shit about agrostar ballasts. I thought they were high quality. For 700bucks for 2 of them they Fuckin well better be man...


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 30, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I'm not really following any 1 particular growers method to the T.


if you did, your life would be much simpler and probably cheaper... with equal or better results...


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 30, 2009)

Dude, I know you are having fun...

But you are making your life way more complicated than it HAS to be...

I'll shut up now....lol...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 30, 2009)

For now I'm happy with doin this my own way. Easier or not I'm still growing some nice healthy plants. I appreciate the advice man, but I need to learn how to do this without copying someone else, otherwise all I'll know how to do is other peoples grow methods. I'm getting this worked out slowly but surely, n I'm learning something everytime I make a mistake. thanks for the help man, but my cake tastes pretty damn good so far, lol. 

--new bulbs should be here today n I'll be able to tell If it's my ballast or if I'm taken care of. Keep them fingers crossed. Either way I'll have the problem fixed before I suffer any significant loss in yield from shitty lighting, so im not worried. I guess that also explains why my clones took root so easily, lol - Fuckin 200w of mh seems to be the perfect intensity for growing clones. Guess after I get this ballast bullshit fixed I'm gonna pick up another 250w n keep that shit this time.

Also, I'm thinkin about picking up one of those newer digi ballasts with the built in dimmer so u can use it as a 400, a 600, or full strength. I think that'd come in handy, just bumping up the intensity in stages throughout the grow...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats sweet your getting the new bulbs for free man. I've got to imagine thats been the problem this whole time. I've wondered the same thing about my 400w mh, its really not much brighter then that floro light I built, but its just got the cheapest bulb in it. I don't think its even really considered an agro bulb, just a 400w mh of some sort. It'll be interesting to see the differance you get. I'm also wondering about my 1000w, I got my light second hand in the first place, and this is the second grow I've done on the bulb. I'm sure the guy that had it before me had done at least one on it, if not many more, so it might be years old, and only putting out part of the light its supposed to. We'll see, next grow I'd love to pick up a brand new hortilux eye, they aren't cheap, but seem to be great bulbs. Well any way man just thought I'd stop in to see how things were. Check you lata bro. TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 30, 2009)

Dude... I really really was not going to say anything else...
'
I'm not picking on you...

But when I read this post, by a very knowledgeable grower, I had to laugh...

Cheers...



Roseman said:


> I do not mean to sound harsh or rude here, but to just lay it on the table,
> Go back a page or two and read the Advice to New Growers. You have listed many EXPERIMENTS that you are trying now.
> You are experimenting with using Extra pH control, using tap water with a very high pH, making and using Nute Soup, Following advice from a not so successful first time grower, Misting with carbonated water,,,,,,,,,,,,,and this is your first grow?????
> Dr Phil on TV would ask you "and how is that working for you?"
> ...


Again, this post was not directed at you...

I just had to laugh because here is an experienced grower trying to tell someone to not experiment until they have it figured out...

Go with what you know Bro...

You are doing good... you always have...

Have you ever heard the expression "standing on the shoulders of giants"?

OK...

Enough out of me...

and I promise not to interfere with your experiments anymore...

It's just when I see you leave a proven method for an experiment, before you even have it down pat...

I would hate to see you fuck something up and hurt your yield...

But go with what you know......



Ps. I'm not mad or anything, just a little scared for you... I know how important it is for you ta have a good harvest...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol you guys are so funny. 

All I have to add to this discussion is this, and its very hard for me, cus I always want to do more aswell, I just can't afford it so it makes this easier.



K.I.S.S.

It really seems to be the ultimate solution. Just my 2 cents guys  TC


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 1, 2009)

wow weedman whatd you yeild off that bush. like a halfP???? whats goin on with you king. you got any ladies goin right now??? [email protected]


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> wow weedman whatd you yeild off that bush. like a halfP???? whats goin on with you king. you got any ladies goin right now??? [email protected]


shes coming down this weekend, i think id be really lucky if i end up with a Qp from her ... expecting a little less than that but we shall see


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 1, 2009)

lol christ. What exactly is it that i experiment with? The only thing really that im doing thats new and feels wierd doin, is growing hydroponically. Putting a rooting medium down under or around the pots, and wanting to put up trellising, isnt doin anything extreme. Those are both tested and proven methods to growing, and they work. I dont really see whats so out there about that shit. ABF is pretty much the only ebb/flow grower ive read that doesnt use anything at all under his pots - and he does that because hes growing clones, and root mass isnt an issue. But, i do trust that you know what your talking about, so im gonna more than likely keep it at that. As for the netting, that shit is a GO, n i have no choice but to do that, because ive stuffed my trays with plants that im growing OUT, and Tray B is already looking so full its rediculous. If ida squeezed any more plants in there i dont know if they woulda grown to potential. But anyways, like i said - whats so experimental, or out there, that im not keeping it simple??


N i try to follow the Keep It Simple, Stupid (lol) method of growing, and i have kept it simple. The only thing ive had ttrouble with was when i was getting my trays dialed in to what the plants like. Thats it. Other than that, i stay within the parameters of my skill level for the time being. But if i listened to the whole "go with what you know" thing, then i wouldnt be growing hydro in the first place, eh? lol, it just seems like im doing pretty much everything by the book, so i just must not get it i guess then. My plants look beautiful.



n yeh TC bro, fuckin apparently this shit has been goin on ever since i got the damn lights n started the fuckin grow. Hell, i didnt know any better, ive never had a 1000w light before. I didnt have the cooltube set up, so how was i to know that shit was dimmer than Corky from life goes on, at a genius convention?? But yeah, im fuckin thankful that i figured it out now, because this is a critical time for my flowering plants, and if i get a REAL 1000w up there over top of them bitches, theyre gonna fuckin go into overdrive n blow the fuck up on me. I put my Cooltube over top of them last night, so they can Acclimate themselves to stronger lighting gradually, so they dont go into shock. going from what was apparently a 200-300w light, right to a 1000w would cause some sort of short term shock, wouldnt it?

Anyways, theyre replacing everything. I just got my two Sunmaster MH bulbs in today, n im taking my HPS n faulty MH bulbs in tomorrow. Thats right, im going TO htg directly man. ima be there in person bright n shiny when them bitches open in the morning. Im gonna give them an extra $100, n hopefully thatll be enough to upgrade me to some Digital Greenhouse 1000w ballasts so i dont have the whole magnetic failure thing happen ever again. I talked to Perry up there, n they have no quams whatsoever with changing out both my ballasts, n all 5 of my bulbs (two MH, two HPS, and the Growbright 600w that burnt out on me last week). They said come on up n well upgrade you at no charge. So fuck it man, ill take the 45 min drive to Cranberry in the morning n get my shit. I just dont want another set of 50lb ballasts thatll fuckin fizzle out on me n perform like shit. I wanna go digital, so i hope the extra hundo will be enough to talk them into doin it for me 

Ill snap off some poorly lit pics tonight for you guys. I got pics of my trays already, but i didnt snap anything off of the flowering ladies yet, because i wanted to give them a night of 600w action before i did. I threw that cooltube in right next to my Solar Six hood, n turned it on, n it was fuckin rediculous how much brighter it was than the 1000w. So i took the 1000w down n cleaned everytihng up n got it ready for the return, n the plants almost instantly thanked me for the light change man. They perked right the fuck up over an hour's time, and they just look fuckin happier in general. I cant wait to put them underneath a 1000w SunMaster bulb thats workin at full force. Ive almost blinded myself like 100 times over the last week comparing the intensity of my 1000w's to my 600w over n over again. Im just glad my ass was right, n i dont have to do it ever again. (knockin on wood)


Anyways, sorry if i came off as crass, but i really dont think im over-complicating anything at all, or experimenting with anything other than the grow itself, cuz ive never done hydro before. Anything supplemental that ive done or wanna do for my plants just seems like common sense to do, n just cuz ABF doesnt do it, doesn't mean its wrong. S'all im sayin. Im not standing on the shoulders of giants, im trying to become one myself. I dont wanna Emulate somebody elses grow, i wanna have my OWN grow, that makes other people wanna emulate what IM doin. All of the experienced, successful growers who put journals on here and help people every day are awesome, and i cant thank them enough for the advice theyve given me, but its nothing more than a primer for me to do my own thing. Take what i can from other people's experiences, and then do it my way. I dont wanna copy anybody else, i just want to make sure i get what im doing right, and get it right the first time. The only people that have made a name for themselves by copying other people's workto the T are murderers. I'd hate to be pitted into the same categorie as those fuckin people, lol.

Keep it REAL, 

-K1. (SrH)

****EDIT**** 
I also just wanted to add, that the four of us (me, Gypsy, TC, n Weedman) all pretty much started growing at the same time, so its safe to say that none of us are idiots. We all know how to grow pot, we've figured out the mystery to it, and we all can apply it and grow a successful crop of cannabis any time we want to, without any real help from anybody if it came down to it. All any of us are doing right now are just fine tuning our skills, and figuring out how we wanna grow from here on out. There aint much more technical shit to learn when it comes right down to plant biology, or feeding it nutrients -- we know what we need to, n the rest is symantics. Its safe to say that any one of us can call ourselves growers without any level of uncertainty, n were all pretty decent at what we do. Theres really not much else to add to that statement. We all know what were doing -- none of us are out there quizzing everyone we know about what were doin wrong, because chances are that if were doing something wrong, then we already know what it is, and its already being fixed.

-I just think that each of us deserves that level of respect. Each one of us has earned it since weve come to RollItUp, thats for damn sure


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Dude.. I could go back and quote you...

But I won't...

You are doing good...

But this netting thing... didn't you lollipop them?

Oh! maybe you weren't following the recipe...

on the low end.. 48 12g lollipops will give you.... 576g... almost 1g/w...

and those are my smallest and scrawniest... the big ones come in over 28g...

So if you didn't lollipop you probably lost some yield...

Again, if you followed ANY ONE recipe from an EXPERIENCED GROWER, you would probably have a bigger yield...

But I will now shut up forever about this...

I will only watch and praise the good points...

And I will say it again.. for as much as you fucked with your grow, you are doing AWESOME... I just imagine if you settle down a notch, you will BLOW us all out of water...

I love you man... I want to see you do the BEST!!!

That's why I say this shit to you...

The End


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 1, 2009)

LMAO i love you too Gyps man, dont take what im sayin the wrong way at all. 

N i havent lollipopped anything yet, because im not flowering my trays yet. Once i put my net up, i will be cutting off all the lower foliage, cuz theres no point to it. N i know your getting great yields from the way your growing, but thats my point brother, im not growing from clones at the moment, so i cant do what your doing - my shit is all from seed, and as of right now, im still gonna be vegging for the next two weeks to get the plants to where they need to be to get a great yeild from them. Everything your saying is most definitely getting stored in the memory banks for when i start my next grow, which is going to be entirely from clones, just like yours is man. I never said the advice your giving me is wrong, cuz i know its definitely NOT wrong at all, im just saying that im not growing the same way you are right now, so for what im doing, im just a little sketchy about leaving the pots as they are, out of fear that itll deminish my yeild because of it. But i totally trust you, and what your saying, so chances are im gonna leave it as is. 

I WILL be listening to you when it comes time for me to pony up n go perpetual, but im trying to go for as many top colas as i can right now from SEED, which is a little harder to do than from clone, because clones have already vegged, and all you need to do is pull the trigger. Once i pull it on my girls, then the tops will grow through the netting, and ill chop off everything underneath that canopy thats not getting any light. Thats the whole idea of the net in the 1st place, aint it??

as for the soil plants, i'd never lollipop those, just based on principal. I vegged them bitches for a long time, n once i get my 1000w over top of the canopy, ill get some really good penetration through the canopy, because ive thinned it out a little bit, so that light can get all the way down to the base of the stem. 

Dont worry dude, like i said, everything you've had to say definitely applies to my next grow, but for this one i have to do things a little bit differently, because even though im growing hydro, the plants still grow the same (except maybe a little quicker, lol), so i need to treat them like i know how to treat them. Once im growing from clone like ive wanted to do ever since i even thought to do it this way, ill be choppin, n lollipoppin all day long man.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

You're good King...

and you will keep doing good, I am sure...

But why would one plant vs. another need the mat under the pots?

And why do you say seeds are sooo different than clones...

All clones came from a seed at one point...

Cloning is a little faster, but it is no different than growing plants from seed...

Have you seen my 12/12 from seed lollipops?

There are other users as well doing lollipops from seed... all getting at least 1/2 from each...

That you don't *want* to do things a certain way, I will accept (and grumble), but don't tell me you *can't* do it, cause that's bs

Sometimes I wish I could just whisk you over here for a moment* so I could show you what a great thing it was for me to follow Al's recipe*, which he copied from someone else by the way... 

You would like it...


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

LOl, seriously you guys crack me up. 

I gotta say King I agree 100% with what your saying man. I'm developing my plan of attack for my next grow, and honestly I think its gonna be really sweet. It also isn't gonna be like anything I've seen on here. Don't take that the wrong way, I'm not about to pull some big crazy grow out of my ass, lol. Its gonna be pretty simple I think actually, and with the strains I'm working with, I think I'll be getting a sweet yield, especially once I get CO2. So what I'm saying, is I feel ya on wanting to come up with your own great way of growing bro!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

OK... I give up...

But before I really give up.. I will just say that CO2 is the last thing you do to the grow, when EVERTHING else is PERFECT...

But then again, you guys win... lol...


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

lol, gypsy I won't be adding CO2 to the next grow till I have everything else the way I want it. Or untill I can afford a controller, cus otherwise you just end up wasting alot of CO2.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Well, freak outs apart...lol..

Time for an update...

Indicas @ 6 weeks...













































Satvas @ 6 weeks...































The Op...













What do you think?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You're good King...
> 
> and you will keep doing good, I am sure...
> 
> ...


Clones are different from growing from seed because they've already went through vegetative cycle. They can go right into flower because of that, and won't need a decent sized rootmass to do it. What I'm saying is, try growing a mother plant in your tray with nothing under the pot to let the roots grow into dude. Shed get rootbound by wk 3. They need those roots in order to develop the nodes n branches that are going to develop buds in flower. A clone already has these branches and budsites predetermined, so once they take root, they only need a little encouragement for those budsites to grow out, n even then the bud will grow on the budsites that were already there before that clone was turned into a cutting. A growing plant needs room to stretch her legs out n become the mammoth thing that she can become. A clone goes straight into flower, stretches a little bit; n buds out. I'm not saying that your not getting great yields, I'm just saying that if the plant had space to build root mass, and then were given the time to grow out, like mine are, then they'd keep on getting bigger n bigger until they're flowered. 

Again, im not knocking the way your doin things, cuz growing perpetually rocks, and my shit is a result of shitty circumstances naomg the best of it- but because I'm growing from seed and have to give my plants a chance to grow, they need all the roots that they're gonna grow from point a to point b, while your growing from clone, so your already at point a.5 so you don't need that root mass that's built in the early stages of growth. I hope that made sense,LOL. I can't wait to be able to dothe same thing your doin man. It just makes more sense than growing a single grow from seed. That's all I'm sayin dude.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Clones are different from growing from seed because they've already went through vegetative cycle. They can go right into flower because of that, and won't need a decent sized rootmass to do it.


Sorry dude, that is incorrect, if you flower a clone without adequate root mass, it will be severely stunted... I mean severely...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> What I'm saying is, try growing a mother plant in your tray with nothing under the pot to let the roots grow into dude.




I do! I have 10 of them in a tray... with nothing under the pot...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Shed get rootbound by wk 3.


WRONG! 

My moms are over 6 months old and have given me literally hundreds of cuttings... all in the same pots as I flower my clones...

Only difference is they get a T-5 and Veg nutes intead of HPS and Bloom nutes...

Same pots filled with the same hydroton in the same ebb/flow set up..

They grow more than I can use clippings from them...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> They need those roots in order to develop the nodes n branches that are going to develop buds in flower. A clone already has these branches and budsites predetermined, so once they take root, they only need a little encouragement for those budsites to grow out, n even then the bud will grow on the budsites that were already there before that clone was turned into a cutting.


Dude.. a clone is just a plant.. it isn't an alien nor does it have super powers...

A plant is a plant is a plant...

They all need the same stuff...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> A growing plant needs room to stretch her legs out n become the mammoth thing that she can become.


Not in Hydro.. it's the whole point...

You get to have HUGE plants with a small root mass...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> A clone goes straight into flower, stretches a little bit; n buds out.


Any cannabis plant put in 12/12 will grow for a bit and then bud out...

Even 12/12 from seed works like that... I've done it... 



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I'm not saying that your not getting great yields,


I know that.. 



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I'm just saying that if the plant had space to build root mass, and then were given the time to grow out, like mine are, then they'd keep on getting bigger n bigger until they're flowered.


If the roots have a 5 to 6 inch pot... and are bathed in an oxygen rich, fertilized solution, they will grow and grow... and they will not stop growing until something changes ...




K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Again, im not knocking the way your doin things, cuz growing perpetually rocks, and my shit is a result of shitty circumstances naomg the best of it-


It's not the only way, but it is one way to easily get kick ass results...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> but because I'm growing from seed and have to give my plants a chance to grow, they need all the roots that they're gonna grow from point a to point b, while your growing from clone, so your already at point a.5


Do you actually believe some of the stuff you tell me?

What does this have to do with having slabs under your pots??



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> so you don't need that root mass that's built in the early stages of growth.


Oh King... a clone is just a plant.. with the same exact needs...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I hope that made sense,LOL. I can't wait to be able to dothe same thing your doin man.


It made no sense at all...

But it's ok... as long as you get it.. that is all that matters...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> It just makes more sense than growing a single grow from seed. That's all I'm sayin dude.


I'd say...

Shit man.. I thought I was done with this...

All right man..

You can believe whatever you want.. I am tired of trying...

You pick up myths from god knows where and then I have to battle to try and explain to you that I am doing what you are telling me isn't possible...

ALL the Ebb/Flowers I hang with here at RIU would agree with me that you do not need a mat of any sort under your pots, for moms or flowers... from seed, clone or tissue culture...

So what can I say.. you win...

I'm tired...


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2009)

Man no offense gypsy but you've been bein kinda harsh man. We all do shit differant, whats the point in gettin all worked up? Have you been forgeting to smoke before you get on RIU?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

I apologize...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 3, 2009)

No, your right man. Roots aren't important at all to a plants development. That's just a myth. Dude, I'm tryin real hard to be respectful, but your makin it kinda hard at the moment. There ain't a motherfucker on this planet who's gonna convince me that a strong root system isn't important to a plant's overall health n vitality, n it's as simple as that man. I never said you were wrong, or ridiculed anything that you've ever told me dude, but at this point I think that you've been hanging around with your master grower buddies a little too much, cuz your starting to act like some of the master growers do to the n00bs around here, n it's kinda offensive. Were talking about very basic shit here, and we disagree. This cnversation should have been over two weeksago man. I ain't no Fuckin N00b to this shit, I have a handle on what I do. In the same turn, you might have learned a couple of things on your way to where you are now, n that's all good, but beyond just lettin me know about it, n telling me about the benefits, who the fuck are you to talk to me like that? I know who your NOT, n that's my pops, or a master grower who knows infinitely more than I do about chronic. Your cool as shut dude, and you've helped me out alot in the learning process, n your grow is purdy. You know what your doin, but so do I, and I'm gonna keep doin my thing, taking a tip here n there, until I have a constantly yielding setup that's the size of an entire bedroom. But it'll always be done my way, with a little help from somebody that knows more than I do, cuz that's what this is all about. 


I just ain't drinkin the Kool Aid that's gettin passed around man. Status here on RIU is a myth. Once you have a certain amount of knowledge, the rest is how big your balls are n how big your willing to go. I'm off all that bullshit that older folks try to feed people on here. Anybody can become an ABF, or any one of them. It's all about how far they're willing to go with the basic knowledge they have. Everything that makes a master grower a Master, he learned on his own, through trial and error, and gained the experience to Deserve the title. Your not a master by association. Ever.

Just do your thing man. It's lookin great, n I appreciate the help. It's awesome that you want me to listen to you so bad that it's made you offensive as shit, lol.

--n sorry everyone for no pics yet. I just got my new bulbs n got my ballast guts replaced, so today was settin everything back up. But I'll hook up pics tomorrow when I get a chance. Sorry again everyone, but u won't regret waiting, lol 

-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> No, your right man. Roots aren't important at all to a plants development. That's just a myth. ...
> 
> -K1.


I meant that the roots inside of the pots are enough... no need for roots outside of the pots...

I am sorry for coming off as offensive...

I just need to cool my jets ...

Sorry.... never meat to disrespect you or your grow...


----------



## 420weedman (May 3, 2009)

thats it ... im never going hydro 

laundry day !


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 3, 2009)

So, im having trouble mulling over my situation in my head right now. 

In one tray, i have 20 plants, all maturing in veg stage very nicely, and getting nice n tall, untopped, and are all going to be nice producing plants. In the other tray, i have new startup seedlings that are a little over 2 wks old, and some clones that have taken root, along with some that are starting to take root. All of them were originally going to get flowered early, when i flowered the 1st tray. 

Here is what im thinking of doing now.

Im thinking of picking up another 3x3 tray, n setting it up on its own, for the 2nd tray seedlings n ect, to grow to full vegetative maturity or close to it. Then, what id do would be spread out the 1st tray, among the two trays, so they all have enough room to veg for another 2 wks, to get nice n tall, n then flower out into some monster plants with big ass fuckin nuggets. I wanna be able to get 2oz minimum from each plant, n if i do what im thinking of doing, ill be able to achieve this easily. 


On the other hand, if i were to just stick with my original plan, and flower these trays out, and wait on upgrading everytihng until after my first harvest, ill have 40 plants total going into flower in 2 wks, which will no doubt get me at least 40 oz, which would be the same result that i would have gotten from the one tray, if i were to have spread it out more. This option would also force me to take 3 or 4 mothers that ill pick out from the variety of strains i have going, and grow them out in my tent, and have them ready to go for when im done with this grow, and ready to grow perpetually. I'd also probably have to start another 5-10 plants in the meantime, just so i have something to harvest without waiting 8 wks in between the finish of this grow and the finish of my first batch of perpetualness. 

So, either options are viable, and really appealing to me, its just the 2nd one is easier and less expensive at the moment for me to pull off. If i waited for my 1st harvest to upgrade, id only have to wait about 5 1/2 wks to be able to get everything i need, so its not like i'd be suffering or anything - id actually be able to get started on the first two trays of my perpetual grow, while i wait for these two trays to finish up. But just the idea of having 20 big ass fuckin plants thatll end up lookin like something out of hightimes mag, is soooooo appealing to me man. To be able to open up my panda film enclosure, n check out 20 HUGE tops on 20 HUGE plants, all staked up with branches supported, just lookin fuckin amazing, would really make my day. lol, This is kinda one of those good problems to have i guess, but nevertheless its a problem. 

I just kinda had THIS vision in my head for what my garden would look like if i were to take the wee ones out n just grow out the monsters now. 







- But then again in the same turn, ill still have shit lookin like this sorta, ill just have little plants hooked up too. N i still have my netting ready to go, im just in the middle of weighing my options at the moment as to what the smart thing to do at this point is. Any SERIOUS feedback is always appreciated and in this case in particular, kinda needed, but be aware that i may still end up goin with my gut on this, so dont get pissed off if i do


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thats it ... im never going hydro
> 
> laundry day !


 
thats just your one monster right?? Fuckin brilliant lookin dude. You've gotta be patting yourself on the back right now man. I definitely would be thats for fuckin sure. amazing 

N for the record Weedman, Going hydro was the best descision i ever made with my grow. Period. Its simple, they grow SUPER fast, IMO my plants are comin out 10x better lookin than they would if ida done them in FFOF or some other pro-mix of some sort. Hydroponics is the shit, n while the jury may still be out on the final product for me, aswell as the final method of growing ima go with for the next few years, i still love the ease of it all. Set a timer up to your pump n u dont have to do shit but admire your own handiwork for 2-3 wks, depending on how lazy you wanna be, lol. Its awesome. They grow allllll on their own man. its fuckin brilliant.


OOO BTW, lol, i dont remember if i told you guys, but i took a trip up to HTG the store on saturday. I got my ballasts' guts changed out ( i now know how to wire my own ballast into a non descript casing of my choice, and if i ever buy another magnetic ballast, itll just be the guts), and got allllllll my bulbs upgraded for free. Growbright bulbs suck, and while theyre good bulbs, i wouldnt even grow with AgroMax anymore. I got Sun System bulbs man, all across the board. Fuckin as bright as the SUN man!!! Well, that also probably has alot to do with the fact that all four bulbs that came with my two 1000w systems went bad, n were puttting out the strenngth of a 400w system, sometimes 250w even, which also explains why my shit grew so shittily in soil this time around, but anyways -- Now that im actually growing with 110,000 lumens over top my tables, n 150,000 lumens over my soil plants, the shit is fuckin Gnarly. I cant get over the fact that ive been dumb enough to think that i was getting all the energy allowable from my bulbs for the last two months man. I feel like an idiot now. BUT, im also glad as shit that i got the new HPS bulb hooked up into my soil grow before it was too too late. Hopefully now ill get a 1000w yield from some 400w plants, but my hopes aint up too too much, but i do have my fingers crossed at the moment, thats for sure. 

Ive seen some pretty fuckin explosive growth over the last day as far as flowering goes, n the same goes for the MH conversion bulb thats over my flood tables man. The larger plants that are vegging just keep on swelling up bigger n bigger, n the little seedlings still look a little weak, but theyll come around over the next couplle weeks to be sure. Im even letting my AK clones sit n root for a lil while, n i think im gonna let two of them veg, n then throw them in 3gal buckets full of loose rockwool, and turn then into mothers, along with 2 of my BB clones that i cut last wednesday. So theres 4 plants to use for moms, n i think i might top my two largest plants (BCBD THE BLACK), just once, so i can have some mothers of that bitch too - cuz man, the veg growth on those things are fuckin amazing, i cant wait to see what they do in flower. That's serious as shit. So 6 moms to start with aint too bad i guess. I can comfortably fit around 48 plants in my two trays, but ill have 4 trays by the time ill need to use the clones, so shit man, lol, i guess 24 clones per tray works -- thats what its supposed to be, right??

So i have 5 TAIGA Autoflowering plants that are doin great. Havent shown pistils yet, which is a good thing, cuz i want them to get a little bigger first, so hopefully theyll hold off for another 2 wks until i flower everything else out, so its all uniform, at least relatively. I also have 5 White Dwarf seedlings that are a little over 2 wks old. Theyre growing kinda slow, but theyll pick up im sure, just like everything else did. Once i have those under control and a little bigger over the next two wks, ill flower them out aswell. You can flower an autoflowering strain before the actual Autoflowering trait kicks in, right?? either way, shes goin into 12/12 in a little under 2 wks. Im doing it this way, so that once my soil plants are finished, i only have to wait 4 wks until i have a nice BIG ass harvest worth doing over, n over, n over, lol. 

-- Is 40oz a shit ton too much to expect from my 1st harvest on those two trays? its only like what, 2 1/2 lbs right? that aint too much i dont think, not for 40 fucking plants, lol.

Ill snap some pics in a little bit here while im watering my soil girls, n then ill go back down n snap some new ones of the hydro plants, cuz shit just keeps fuckin growing n its kinda hard to keep up with them as far as updates go. FOR SURE, ill do an update tonight.


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2009)

Ok so I tried to follow all that King, but it was alot of info. I think my vote would be to continue with what your doing right now, and let them veg for some nice size plants. If you can afford to get your next trays towards the perpetual setup, then go for it, and you can pick some moms and start tring to clone again. Just start filling the new trays, and move right into the perpetual. You don't have to fill the whole tray at once, put 10-15 clones in, then another 10-15 in another 2-3 weeks, and so on, till the whole tray is full, and by then you'll have harvested your other tray, and you can start to refill it. I guess thats my 2 cents man.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 3, 2009)

I see what your saying TC. I guess that now that everything is set in motion, n i cant really mess with the pots in the trays, its just kinda makin me itch, lol. I feel like theres sometihn more i can be doin, yaknow? But i know i gotta leave shit be, n just let nature take its course from that point, but its rough. But, youre right for sure, im just gonna leave these two trays alone, n then when it gets about a month to harvesting the trays, ill set up the other two tables, n get started filling them with clones every couple weeks, so when i harvest this batch here, itll only be a month or 6 wks until i can harvest my first tray. That there makes sense. 



OK UPDATE.

So, i kinda suck anymore at takin pics, but i still snapped off a couple of each, so you can see how theyre doin. 

Starting with Sour P:
I love how this plant is doing. Its got nice tops all over the place, thatll hopefully turn into some nice fatty nugs. Not a whole lot goin on under the canopy, but there IS alot more penetration now that the new light is in, so im hopin that ill see a big ass difference over the next couple weeks under there. 



















Next is Church. 
Shes doin fuckin awesome. Nice n not too thick in foliage, but theres budsites everywhere, n theres gonna be some nice site connecting action, to hopefully give off some nice thick long buds. I cant wait to see how she finishes to see what all the fuss is about, lol. 













N now for the little runts that i shoulda waited on, lol.

Here is Sputnik. She aint the biggest runt, but if she gives me even 1/2 oz, im gonna keep that shit for the head. She is one of the couple plants in the bunch that actually started flowering a little later than the rest:













Now for Northern Lights. Shes about as tall as my Strawberry blue is, n i think shell give off one nice huge ass top cola. Hopefully ill get an oz fromn her, shes starting to look alot like my big widow did. 













Here is Strawberry Blue. Shes doin pretty well. I think shell bud out nicely, but who knows at this point, lol. Theres a couple plants here that i wish i could have a do-over with, n this is one of them:













Heres the Runted Diggity Durban:













N now heres one of my faves, the Red Diesel. She looks nice n fuckin thick branched, n lots of nice bud sites that are gonna come together real nice. I hope she ends up lookin how shes supposed to man, im kinda excited to see her finish. 



















OK, so here is my hydro plants. On both tables i have 20 plants. I seperated the two trays into smaller younger plants, and big beefy fuckers. I put the very largest at the back, and worked my way down from there, so that way there arent any larger plants taking up more light than any other smaller plant. The back three just keep getting bigger and bigger, while everything else just seems like theyre playing a serious game of catch up. I wanna top the three at the back, and turn the top 4 nodes into a nice fat clone, so i can either turn her into a mom, or just flat out have more of The Black to grow out this time around. shes just a fuckin beautiful plant man. I wish they were feminized, n i knew for sure they were female, cuz im a little saddened by the possibility of having to chop one of them down without buds on it. Thats another reason for me to take cuttings though...

Well start with Tray B:







Tray A:






Everything:






Pics from the back of Tray B


















Just a pic to give you an idea of Scale:

















--N thats pretty much it. N if you wanna get an idea of how much briighter these new bulbs arre, take a look at my last pics of the trays, and youll see that at the time i was using both my 600w cooltube, and the shitty growbright bulb i was using. Now with this 1 bulb its twice as bright in that bitch than it ever was. Almost to the point to where its too much light man......almost, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2009)

SHit brother you've been working very hard man!! I'm very impressed my friend!! 

Lol, I'm tripping balls, and your pictures looked so sweet just now man. lol 

King I've got ideas, we need to talk..............


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 4, 2009)

LMAO nice dude. Glad i could help you out on your fungal adventure 

If u got ideas man, i got ears, lol. Email me or msg me or somethin bro. Well talk, no problemo! 

--So i was looking at the fabled EZ Cloners this morning online, and got fed up with the whole shit, and said fuck it, n ordered me 16 of the replacement sprayers for the damn thing, n im just gonna make one myself. I already have a 25gal rubbermaid tub i was gonna make a cloner out of anyways, so this week sometime im just gonna order the neoprene 2" collars, and the 500gph mag pump, n then go to the depot n pick up a bunch of 1/2" pvc, n get crackkin. Ive seen one too many of these things in action at the hydro shops, n when i was at HTG, it was just the straw that broke the camels back. Im gonna build a 35 site cloner, n just throw two 4', two bar shop light panels over top of it. Ill put one cool white n warm white bulb in each fixture, n hang that shit 12" above the top of the cloner. That shit right there should be enough for my ass to get things in order for after this grow right here. All i need is to keep a fresh jar of rootech gel n Clonex solution handy at all times, n ill be able to pulll my 25 clones bi weekly that ill need for sure. 

The dude up at HTG said he was pathetic when it came to cloning, n they let him borrow an EZ cloner to take home for a couple months, n ever since he opened it up, hes had 100% success with the fuckin thing. So even though i think i finally got the idea of cloning down, i think having a sure thing in my arsenal is preferable over sitting praying n waiting, lol. having a machine thats gonna do it all for me after i fill the rez, clonex it up, n plug it in, really will take a load off my mind. Plus if i build it this week, i can top the three biggest plants in the back of the tray there, so A-theyll be as tall as everything else n hopefully grow at the same rate then on out, n B- ill be able to have some nice fuckin HUGE cuttings from The Black, n turn one into a mom, n flower the other two out to find out the sex  i just gotta get the fuck on top of shit n build it instead of procrastinating, otherwise itll be like a month from now before i git r done, lol. 

Anyways, just wanned to add that shit in there for a minute. Just another thing thats on my to do list for my dream growroom, that im gonna DIY rather than shell out 400 fuckin dollars to get the rez with EZ Clone embroidered on the side. If i even get fuckin 80% success itll be well worth my cashola i spent on the pump n fittings. 

Hit me up TC, lemme know whats on ya mind, lol.

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2009)

Ya I'll shoot you an email later today some time man, its nothing urgent, I just got a sweet idea last night.


----------



## Prot3us1 (May 4, 2009)

Hey king, 
Check out my triploid! (pic).

Also my original plant that i was messing up is all good now, on like its 4th node and is female.

I also built a small cloning/sprouting/mother/veg chamber.

Things are sounding really good up your way, Ill check in again tomorrow . (i check every day, but don't comment every day)..

The triploid is one of the white label double gum seeds. Its only 2 days old. I planted another seed a few days before it, countng the hours from when the leaves opened on each, the triploid is more than 24 hours YOUNGER than the other sprout i put a pic of. The thing had a root out the bottom of its jiffy pot within 24 hours...literally i woke up the day after i planted it...voila root poking out the bottom.

Anyways, im off to TC's grow now lol..see you tomorrow.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 6, 2009)

Wuddup Pro, 
hey , you said your original plant is on its 4th node n female? how'd you determine that its female brother? Are you growing 12/12 from seed? If not, then i have an idea of what your looking at, thinking that its pistils (those little forks on the stems at every internode), but unfortunately that is not a telltale sign of sex, its just a natural part of the plant, both in males and female. I know it sucks that you gotta wait until you start flowering to tell sex, believe me i know, but until you force flowering on your plants, there has been no way as of yet to determine the sex of a plant during vegetation. Once the plant gets a little bigger, you can top it, n then take the top, n get it to root, n then once rooted, you can flower that clone, and find out the sex of your main plant for sure. Just food for thought 

TC, hit me up anytime man. I gotta run up to the moon tomorrow to pick up my EZ clone replacement sprayers, n another mag drive pump, n neoprene collars, n alla that good shit, so i can make my "FUCK YOU EZ CLONE" aerocloner. Its the exact same fuckin thing, only it sez RUBBERMAID on the side, n doesnt cost 500 bucks. Im makin a 35 site machine, so ill have ample clones once everything is up n runnin. Itll also lemme be able to top one or two of my larger plants in the trays right now, get the cuttings to root, n find out what the sex is, so im not wasting my time leaving them under my ScrOG net once i put it up. 

Anyways, hit me up, ill have the iphone on me man. 

N yeh i donated to RIU for theyre new equipment to upgrade the website, so WoOt @ havin the Elite Tag, lol 

-K1.


----------



## Prot3us1 (May 6, 2009)

Hey king.

Yea i flowered it until it showed, but i might not have flowered long enough and i might be wrong lol..

You should come on in to the chatroom man, pretty cool in there hey.

Prot


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2009)

I wanted to donate, I really just couldn't swing the cash right now. Shit is tight at the moment.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 6, 2009)

I stoled that shit from my wife man, lol. She hoards an emergency credit card, n she connected it to our paypal account the other day. So i busted that shit wide open, lol - ordered a new water pump for my cloner, the EZ clone replacement sprayers, neoprene collars, n 2" netpots. n then while i was reading in the forums, i just said fuckit, n charged off 5 bucks to RIU. She has a 740 credit rating man, she can afford that shit. Besides, 740 is way too good of a credit score to be married to me man. If shes gonna stay my wife, ima have to knock her down a few points 

But seriously, fuckin i just FUCKED my grow up man. Bad. I kicked up the ppm in my rez, cuz the plants are getting kinda beefy yaknow, so i kicked it up to 1740, n the next day i see a little rust on the bottom leaves on the smaller plants. So i look in my book, n im seeing all kinds of similarities here, n i dont know if its a copper def, iron, calcium, or whatever, n i let it go for another day. I come back the next day n its spreading everywhere. I took a couple pics, just to post on here to confirm my worries, n everyone that sees it confirms that its hardcore nute burn. I fuckin ran downstairs n changed out my rez, n now im running just some pH'd water in there for the next day or two, n then ill come back with some Fox Farm or my new Humboldt nutes (probly not the Humboldt, im saving them for next grow), at something like 1/2 strength, n run my way back up to 1100 ppm gradually, trying not to hurt the plants any more than i already have.

The huge ones in the back look fine, but coming in to the first n second rows of plants, all the big leaves on the lower parts look fried, and on some of the smaller plants in tray b, they look completely fucked. Hopefully i caught it in time, n ill just see a couple days of shock, followed by recovery n new growth. I guess its just as easy to fuck up hydroponic growing as it is to get it right, lol. At any rate, ill never run a mix that hot again, n i dont see how anybody at all manages to run a mix hotter than 1400 ppm. It just seems like it'd become a toxic soup at that point.


--So i took the three plants in the back, and i topped them so the height was the same on all my plants, or close to it, and i took the tops and threw them into rockwool, so i can try and start to sex a few plants once they root. I figure i may as well weed out the males as much as i can while im waiting for the time to pull the trigger. The three tops that i took have 1/2" thick stems, if not thicker, n theyve only been in RW for like 2 1/2 days, n they already have root bumps. I just dont get what the hell im doin thats so different than what i was doin before, but my ass aint complainin, lol. So far i have 4 Blueberry, 5 Yumboldt 47, 2 Black, n 1 Ice clone. Almost sounds like thats what i should be using for my mother line up right there, lol. 

Anyways, fuckin I hope that my plants bounce back . I was gonna set up my netting in a couple days here n get it all set up n ready for flowering, but now i wanna hold off for a little while longer, n make sure im even gonna have a crop to ScrOG in the 1st place. I wonder what the worse case of nutrient burn is that somebody has ever recovered from....


----------



## growme12 (May 6, 2009)

i need advice i got a cupple plants and i need a grow box but i got no money what do i do?


----------



## 420weedman (May 6, 2009)

easy with the nutes mang ... i think i did that to my 32 oz ww .... 
just want to briefly say everything you got goin looks great man
im not allowed to think about hydro till i get my new rooms designed/built.
the whole hydro shop thing where you talk to the guy about growing whatever, but id be thinking weed and would think he was too...... just very sketchy to me
i just dont want u to be one of the guys that gets busted cuz u goto a hydro shop


----------



## 420weedman (May 6, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I stoled that shit from my wife man, lol. She hoards an emergency credit card, n she connected it to our paypal account the other day. So i busted that shit wide open, lol - ordered a new water pump for my cloner, the EZ clone replacement sprayers, neoprene collars, n 2" netpots. n then while i was reading in the forums, i just said fuckit, n charged off 5 bucks to RIU. She has a 740 credit rating man, she can afford that shit. Besides, 740 is way too good of a credit score to be married to me man. If shes gonna stay my wife, ima have to knock her down a few points
> 
> But seriously, fuckin i just FUCKED my grow up man. Bad. I kicked up the ppm in my rez, cuz the plants are getting kinda beefy yaknow, so i kicked it up to 1740, n the next day i see a little rust on the bottom leaves on the smaller plants. So i look in my book, n im seeing all kinds of similarities here, n i dont know if its a copper def, iron, calcium, or whatever, n i let it go for another day. I come back the next day n its spreading everywhere. I took a couple pics, just to post on here to confirm my worries, n everyone that sees it confirms that its hardcore nute burn. I fuckin ran downstairs n changed out my rez, n now im running just some pH'd water in there for the next day or two, n then ill come back with some Fox Farm or my new Humboldt nutes (probly not the Humboldt, im saving them for next grow), at something like 1/2 strength, n run my way back up to 1100 ppm gradually, trying not to hurt the plants any more than i already have.
> 
> ...


and i thought my fiance was understanding ... lol shed kill me if i was u


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2009)

Lol, I thought it was funny as hell personally. I could prolly come up with 5 bucks, I might have to check my paypal account. Sorry to hear about the nute burn man. I've been running my nutes pretty low through this whole grow man. I've heard of people running at 2000+ ppm, but I guess it all depends on the plants. SOme like more nutes. 

Weedman as far as talking to the guys at the hydro shop goes. I grow vegatables, and thats all they need to know. Ya they know, but thats kinda the point, you don't say it and most of them will be cool as hell with ya.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 6, 2009)

yeah, it just kinda sucks that i dont know vegging or flowering schedules of veggies, lol. Im standin there talkin about how i have another 10 wks of flowering before i need to get another two flood tables ready, n while im talkin, i step outside of myself n see hes standin there smilin at me like " you dumb fuck, i know what your growin - 10 wks flowering huh? o wow thats interesting...yup...uh huh....whatever man your growin fuckin pot", n im standin there, talkin out my ass like "uh, i have no fuckin clue how a tomato or habanero pepper grows, but ima just guess n say that they grow the exact same cycles as pot does, n hope hes as stupid as i am", lol. But yeah, i try not to open my mouth n get too chatty with the guys there. I mean, they got Sublime playin on the PA system, n they all look like fuckin stoner fucks that grow themselves n only got the job there for the 10% discount on equipment, lol, so i just kindof assume that its all good in the hood, n i make all my purchases as of late through either the Moon in person, or HTG over the phone.

But that shit is done with now. They know who i am, they know what equipment i run, and they know i need nutes monthly, so as long as they know that, they dont need any other explanation from here on out. I never said specifically what i grow, but man, every time i go in there, by the time i leave im slappin myself in the forehead, wondering what the fuck i just did, lol. I'd DEFINITELY hate to be that person too WM, fuckin A. N thanks for the props, im not gonna take any more pics for like a week prolly, cuz it hurts my eyes just lookin at the nute burn. In a week all my plants will be huge, and you wont even be able to notice any burnt leaves man. I cant fuckin wait 

N yeah, im a dodgy fuck when it comes to the wife's plastic  -- I cant help it man. If i NEED somethin, n i dont feel like explainin it to her, n then gettin the "ok, but this is it for this month, n for the rest of the month were gonna have to do a budget n watch what we spend, ok baby?" speech, then i slip out the plastic, n deal with the consequences at the end of the month, which is usually just a quick Dagger-eye, n then life goes on. It aint like im out here spendin $1000's of bucks on seeds n shit like that anymore, lol. im actually slowin down the spending now that i dont have much of a savings account anymore.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 6, 2009)

growme12 said:


> i need advice i got a cupple plants and i need a grow box but i got no money what do i do?


Check the beginning of this journal man. all you need is a little bit of space, a LITTLE bit of cash (like enough to pick up some CFLs, and LOTS of duct tape), n somethin like a carboard box man. I used the upper shelf in my closet for my first grow. I just cut open a cardboard box, and used it as a cover to the shelf, and made it light proof. From there i just took some power strips, and a bunch of 7 dollar CFLs (the spiral energy saver compact flourescent lights), and went to town. 

The plants grew fast, and healthy. I used Miracle grow potting soil at first, and then when i saved up enough cash i used some Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil. If your short on cash use Miracle grow for the first month, and then change it out to some cheapo type of potting soil that doesnt have premixed nutrients. From there man, itll cost just a little more cash to buy yourself some bloom nutrients, but it doesnt cost TOO much, and itll be well worth it in the long run once you harvest some nice lush nuggets of something you grew on your own. 

Good luck on the grow brother, i hope the shit goes well for you. Like i said, just check out the beginning of this journal, and see for yourself how meager my beginnings were. Anybody can start from scratch man. But beware, its addictive. More addictive than fuckin codiene, i'd say, lol. Your just gonna wanna grow more n more, bigger n better, each time you finish. So beware of the addiction, n have fun with it!


----------



## Prot3us1 (May 7, 2009)

Went from kings cardboard box grow to kings multi table hydro setup with like 2k of lighting, clones coming out of his wazoo - more strains than attitude seedbank. lol..i am like a kite right now....pretty high lol.

should i fim my plant..im scared of cutting the wrong thing lol...Im up to my 3rd node now so time is approaching....


----------



## j h (May 7, 2009)

nice kingspade i love the thread subscribed


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

hey k1ng, tc, gypsy ... just wanted to throw this out there to you guys
i read this a long time ago but never really brought it up 

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=223

it says during flowering you increase the day light to about 22 hours on and 12 off which increases the amount of light they recieve and the yeild ....

just wanted to hear some other opinions ... sounds promising to me ..


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2009)

I'll check it out, I've heard things about similar ideas. One guys said he ran 18 on, 12 off I think. I can't remember for sure, but isn't the dark period when the plant produces the budding hormones? Do you think the longer light period would screw that up? I suppose this might all be answered in the thread, I'll check it out.


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2009)

lol, not as long as I thought. I get the idea, but at this point I'd have to get a differant timer, and I don't think I'm gonna mess with it. I'd be curious to see if it really had an effect though, maybe I, or one of us could do a side by side at some point in the future.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 7, 2009)

Ive actually read about that in a couple of different places, and they do say that the yield increase can be up to like 25% - which is well worth giving it a shot for sure, lol. I just wouldnt wanna fuck it up, and ruin a crop because i couldnt get the timing right on the schedule. All my timers are automatic, not digital, but getting a digi timer just for something like this sounds worth looking in to. Maybe do like a 2-3 plant run with some high yielding strain to see what the difference is. YOU should spearhead this idea WM, lol, i mean, you've grown some fuckin BEASTY ass bushes out of your WW n BB plants, maybe if you did the same strains, only with the different schedule, you could be the definitive proof that it works, considering that you;ve pretty much pushed your 400 to its limits as far as yield goes. If it works man u have my word that ill follow suit n give it a try. Im headed up to the moon tomorrow to pick up a couple odds n ends to finish my cloner anyways, so maybe ill pick up a digi timer too. 

So i ordered my EZ clone replacement sprayers, a 500gph pump, neoprene collars, n 2" netpots (ima cut the bottoms off of the net pots, n just use the tops kinda as a way to just secure the collars in case my holes are too big. Thatll make sure that no water leaks through, cuz my pump is so powerful that them sprayers are gonna be pumpin out some serious water pressure, lol), n im finishing my cloner this weekend. If all goes well, n its easy to build, im gonna buy the parts to make a couple more, n then sell them fuckers on ebay with the title F**K an EZ Cloner!! THIS IS THE EXACT SAME THING FOR HALF THE PRICE!!! , n hopefully sell that shit for like $150. a 35 site ez clone replica for 150 bucks aint too shabby, no? that shit could be a 3rd income for my ass for sure, id just sit around on my spare time n make them shits all day long man. Ill let you guyys know how they go, n if they sell, n if they do ill get you guys hip to it too n makin some cash!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 10, 2009)

Ok, so while im waiting on my special totes to come so i can make a few of them EZ Clone DIY units (I ordered some discontinued rubbermaid BRUTE totes. 20 gal, and bright fuckin white. Them bitches will look nice as hell once theyre set up, lol), i have a marijuana mini dilemma. Nothin serious, just a question on what i should do. 

I just set up my ScrOG net, at about 16" from the lip of my flood trays. Tray B is already almost touching the net, and Tray A is coming along nicely. There are 3 seedlings still tiny as fuck, but other than that i have 8 clones in there already rooted, and beginning to grow out. My Yumboldts all are turning into some nice lookin plants, but they looked like palm trees for a minute, lol, n my BB clones have nice root systems going, and have just started producing fresh leaf matter. The 5 White Dwarf autos will be a decent size by next week, so everything is coming into its own. Now, here is my problem:

I only topped my two The Black's , and one ICE plant. Im a week away from flowering, and now im worried that my yield isnt going to be what it should be, because i didnt top my plants before i start to train them. Every time i've topped my girls, theyve always responded well, and have given me nice fuckin yields, with big ass tops. My question is, since im flowering in a week, would topping them alll right now be hurting my girls, rather than helping things along? i know typically it takes about 2 wks for a topped plant to come back n recover fully, but do you guys think a week is enough? I know once i flower and the stretch starts, that everything will beef up, but i also know that the fatter a stem/branch is during veg, the FATTER its gonna be once i flower. I just wanna be able too get some serious fuckin top nuggets going on. Thats my main goal, other than trying to get at LEAST 1 1/2 lbs from this run.

Everything in Tray B is reaching maturity. All of the plants are showing pre-flowers just about, n some are even showing sex already (and i dont mean my autos, lol), so theyre telling me that its time to flower. So a week is the longest im gonna wait before i switch to 12/12, because come a week from now, the biggest plants will probably be protruding through my net 2-3 inches, and i dont want it to go much farther past that, cuz i only have so much headroom for everything between the net and my light. 

So is topping my plants a week before flower a good idea? I need some serious advice here. Ill be taking pics in a few minutes, and ill post some up so you can see how a few plants are developing, and maybe get a better idea of what i should do to them tonight. The plants i topped at the beginning of the week are doing awesome right now, even though the branches havent fully recovered yet, they are huge still (the three plants i topped were fuckin huge to begin with, llol). So i dont frikkin know man. Maybe ill top them, but do like i did with The Black, and top them at like the 4th node up from the bottom, so that way everything from the bottom up will grow out, and give me even more tops to thread through the net. 

-Bah, fuck man. Ill hook up some pics tonight.

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2009)

I say go for it King. Figure you've got a week before you flower, but then its gonna take another 2-3 weeks for the stretch, and that will give them time to recover. Just my opinion, no real science behind it.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 10, 2009)

yeh thats what i figure too pretty much, lol. I did it.

Ok, so back an hour Later, lol.
I just had to do it man. I ended up counting up 5 nodes from the bottom, and topping each plant that wasnt an auto. I had to man, it was bothering the shit out of me, and i just couldnt let it go. So if everything isnt poking through the net by next week, ill just wait another week, and then if its hell to deal with when everything is flowering, then that'll be my fault too, but itll be one of those problems thats good to have, yaknow? lol. 



OK, heres a couple shots of the whole deal from Tray B's perspective:













This is The Black #1. I topped her and her twin last week sometime, along with one ICE plant. They all took it, and recovered all pretty much identically. I dont know what the bad talk about the black is man, so far shes been the easiest plant in the world to grow. When i had a little nute burn problem, they didnt get even LIGHT signs of stress. They just slowed down growing a little bit, while most of the others just crawled to a halt, and started burning up. But once the problem was fixed, and i flushed out the roots, the girls just started growing right back they way they were again. Its impressive to say the least. 













N now here's just a couple pics of the grow from Tray A side, so you can check out all the clones n smaller plants down there. I know that flowering in a week would definitely hurt a couple of those plants tthere, so maybe waiting an additional week is going to be beneficial to everything. Im going to need an extra couple weeks anyway towards the end to get everything in order for my SOG grow, so maybe it was meant to be, eh? lol.












-sorry about the cloudy pic, lol. Like i said, i suck when it comes to pictures, but im gettin better






OK, now on to the flowering room. 
Everything is flowering out nicely. I thinned out the foliage on Sour P some more, but light just wasn't getting down into the middle of her, so i supercropped her main branches yesterday. I just bent them bastards down until they snapped a little bit, and now they just wanna hang downward. I did this on my last grow with some really lanky WW plants, and it worked out pretty well. only this time around, im propping them back up, ALMOST in the position they were in, but pulled apart a little ass bit more, and then bent back a tad too. this will allow all the buds below the main tops to get nice n big. For 7 plants, i have less buds on these than i did on my last 1/2 lb run with 5 plants, so i need to make every nugget count




























































Sorry nothing is labeled this time around. Ive been doin a shitload of work around the house, n that mixed with Moms day today, i just had to snap n hope i was getting a different plant than the pic before it. Next update ill pull them apart so you can see how each individual plant is doing, and what they look like standing on their own two feet. As for the flood trays, its kinda hard for me to reach through n under n over the netting to pulll each plant apart so you can see how theyre doin, but ill try to get more n more detailed every time i do a pic set. I hope you enjoyed tthe update, and ill talk to you guys again soon






thanks for tuning in, 
-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2009)

Great pics man!! THose girls are looking very happy indeed bro.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 11, 2009)

thanks man. preciate it  yours are lookin fuckin awesome too man, cant wait to checkum out in 2 more weeks, n then again in 2 wks, lol. gonna have some swolen donkey dicks hangin around your growroom man 

Ima hit the hay though dude, ill check u out tomorrow. But check your inbox too.

Late, 
K1.


----------



## 420weedman (May 11, 2009)

brilliant !  +rep


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 11, 2009)

ayyyyy.. SCoG is lookin very promising man.. and i just have to say. i got that same god damn window fan, except mine is from like the 60's haha [email protected]


----------



## cph (May 13, 2009)

Looks great!
Thought about the SOG myself just want a little experience first. I'm going to pull up a seat and bong.


----------



## j h (May 13, 2009)

hey king the grow is way fuckin nice!!! respect


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, appreciate it as always, lol. 

So checkit, i Finished makin my Cloner, n its fuckin badass, i gotta say. Its as effective as the EZ CLONE, n it cost me about $60 bucks. 

Here's a couple pics of the cloner man. Im about to fuckin mass produce the damn thing n sell it on a website. EZ CLONE cant sue me cuz its a different design and a different inside spraying unit (even though theyre EZ CLONE spray nozzles, hehe). Hell, i even diss EZ CLONE on my ebay listing, sayin that i have the EXACT same success rate as they do, only mine is less than half the price, lol. How's that for marketing, eh?

Heres teh pics:













-I use a bubble bar n air pump in there, just like the brand name competitor, lol



-i was able to rig the machine up to where i could put a couple cuttings in there without the thing leaking to high hell a couple days back. I put a brand new top in the clone machine from one of my BLACK plants, n this is literally 2 1/2 days later man :







I mean, i know those results arent typical, but jesus!! im fuckin happier than a pig in shit right now, lol. I even took some cuttings off my Sputnik #1 thats in flower right now ( i dont have any more seeds left of her), and i threw them in there. i know itll take a couple weeks, but i have no-wilt n clonex, so hopefully that will help the cuttings endure the time spent soaking, and fuckin root for daddy 

I used 2" net pots for collars around each hole, cuz the 2" holes i cut into the lid were a little too big, n the neoprene fell through the hole whenever you pushed on them a little too hard. So i cut the net part off the pots, and just use the top 1" of the thing, which is still a little too small, so i wrapped them in a little duct tape, and squeezed them in there, n now everything is water tight, n fits like a fuckin glove. its a 35 site cloner, so hopefully thatll give me all the clones i need every two weeks to get my SOG on when i get goin at the end of next month 

Anyways, enough about how proud i am of myself, lol. I cant help it man, this is the first time ive made something that's turned out better than i expected it to. But yeah enough of that , ill hook up some pics of the grow tomorrow. Things are growin pretty well now, and i think i wont have to wait another week to flower. I think Sunday is the day man. The clones are all growing out, the White Dwarves are all at 4 n 5 nodes and will begin flowering any day now anyway, the BB BonZai mom is gonna get flowered too, now that i have a cutting from a fresh full size plant thats rooting up now, n I think its gonna be a good 8-9 weeks in K1's Garden. 

By the time everything is done flowering, ill have two other flood tables full of clones that will have been in for a month already, so as soon as i harvest, ill be able to use my current two tables aswell, and only have a little over a month to go before i get my first table's worth of harvest from my ABF-ish SOG. The only difference will be im gonna let my clones veg for 2 wks after they root, so i get more mass, and more weight on my ladies. Which hopefully will allow me to get MORE than an lb per tray, hehe. Thanks Mel Thomas!!

anyways, like i said, pics tomorrow. Thanks everyone for your help. you all rock !


-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 14, 2009)

DAMNIT!! i keep on trying to give you guys some rep back, lol, but apparently i havent done my 30 ppl yet until i can rep u again. Yesterday n today ive been rep happy, givin out to anyone deserving, n i reached my limit both last night n today, so hopefully tomorrow ill be able to give the love back. Sorry im so slow with it guys, i just havent been hittin the forums like i used to, so rep is kinda slow goin for me. But i got your guys' back, dont worry, its comin "


----------



## cph (May 14, 2009)

Nice cloner!! You've also got some good looking plants. I'll try to get thru everything you have here when I have more time.


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2009)

NIce cloner bro!! So 60 bucks to build it huh. I might try to come up with the money it sure would make what I'm trying to do a bit easier. I mean I can take all my clones like I did before, but this would be faster for sure. Either way man, good job.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 14, 2009)

ayyy respect to the deserving  haha.. but man i like how you used a brute container instead of rubbermaid.. rubbermaids crack way to easy with alot of water in um.. very nice though man... 
im gona guess youl get rid of a bunch of um on the bay... later man [email protected]


forgot.. did you root anything in it yet.. just whana know what your rooting time is... im gettin 8-9 days till roots with my buddies botanicare areo...


----------



## tom__420 (May 14, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> -i was able to rig the machine up to where i could put a couple cuttings in there without the thing leaking to high hell a couple days back. I put a brand new top in the clone machine from one of my BLACK plants, n this is literally *2 1/2 days* later man :


There's your answer justin. Sweet cloner K1Ng5p4d3, looks nice and neat you did a great job. +rep if it lets me


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 14, 2009)

jesus.... howd i miss that tid bit of fuckin info.... like 5 days and they will look like fish bones...


----------



## j h (May 14, 2009)

nice cloner


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 14, 2009)

lol holy chit man!! thanks for all the love guys. N yeah, the cash wasnt a problem, the real bitch was getting everything to fit just right so everything has that "POP" whenever you put it into place. That feeling that you know its not gonna leak anywhere, yaknow? It was alotta work putting those collars into the holes to make everything form fitting. I had to clip the netting off of each 2" pot, n then i had to wrap each pot lip in duct tape to make it snap in all snug. My fingers were all decrepid n crooked lookin from all the scissor work n taping, by the time i was done i was thankin the lord man, lol. But yeah, the one i got on ebay is gonna sell for around $200 bucks, im gettin messages from 15 different people asking to make them 120 site machines, n asking about this one, if its the only one that i have. I got 45 views, n 20 watchers on the motherfucker, so im kinda proud of that shit man. I got me a new bidness, lol 


N Just so ya know, the Brute tote IS rubbermaid, they were just discontinued. The container cost about 30 bucks for me, n that aint incluuded in the price of the machine construction overall, because i bought them in a 10 pack, so i kinda got a discount. But you can use really any 15-20gal container that you can find, as long as the lid either snaps on real tight, or it has latches on each end, itll either be water tight right there, or all you need to do is use a little weather stripping around the lip, and itlll work just fine too. 

Pics tomorrow, ill let you guys get one last look at the trays in veg. Im gonna take the seedlings out i thinkk and let them grow out into mothers. Theyre all fems anyways, so what the hell, lol. I just emptied out the rez, cleaned it, filled it up with straight water, n then i emptied the trays, threw down a bud blanket that i bought from BGHydro.com for 10 bucks, and then i took each squarre pot n cut a hole in the middle of each bottom to check the roots out.

Alot of them had problems with rootboundness, and some roots were turning brown, and looked really unhealthy. So i did a full strength dose of HygroZyme, n dumped it into the rez (i only fill my rez up with 40gals, so i added 400mls of Zyme), and im gonna let that run over the next 3 days, to hopefully get rid of that bad root vibe, and allow some new healthy roots to grow outt of the new hole in the bottom of each pot. Im hopin it works, cuz now that flowering is about to start, i want the roots to be nice n healthy, and abundant, so that there is no problems in the future with plants coming close to death on me. (My yumboldt had a hella weak root system, and ended up dying on me -- good thing i took clones from her right before she did -- which by the way have grown into full size plants ready to go into flowering. I should get about 1.5-2 oz from each of them easily IMO).

So, ill be putting into flower on sunday, 2 BCBD THE BLACK, 1 PINEAPPLE EXPRESS, 5 TAIGA, 5 WHITE DWARF, 4 BLUEBERRY, 4 YUMBOLDT 47, 2 ICE, 1 MORE BLUEBERRY FROM SEED, 1 MORE BONZAI MOTHER BLUEBERRY, 4 THE PURE, 2 PAPAYA, 3 THE CHURCH, 2 DUTCH DRAGON, n im forgetting like 2 or 3 strains here, but fuck it, ill remember them soooner or later im sure, lol . 

Do you guys think i should take at least one of those full grow BB's out of the mix to keep for a mom? i have no more BB seeds at all. fuck, lol, what am i saying, i can just take a clone now, n say fuck it n flower everything!!! WoOt!! N now that i think about it, ill probably end up leaving my EidelWeiss n other Church n Sputnik seedlings in there too, n grow them out 12/12 from seed-ling, lol. Fuck it man, i should just get everything i can from this grow anyways, since i already have my mothers either rooting right now, or on the way in the mail (Space Queen, and hopefully another strain to be determined, if im lucky as shit, which im praying that i am, lol)

Anyways like i said, pics tomorrow. 

-K1.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 15, 2009)

oh wow it is rubbermaid.... ive had bad experiences whenever i did try hydro.. dam containers crack....

and if you cant decide what to grow... just mix the strains  thats what im doing.. i have like 3-4 strains going in my mum room... gonna get some calodial silver next week.. [email protected]


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2009)

SOunds great King, your gonna have one hell of a nice mix of buds man!! Its gonna be sweet seeing all those different strains in flower!! When you run out of the brute containers, Stinkbud recommends the rough neck containers, says they seal real well.


----------



## growme12 (May 15, 2009)

how do u tell if your plants are male or femmale im doing the 12/12 now to see if any thing changes if they seed or flower....reply back if u can i dont use this very often


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 16, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> oh wow it is rubbermaid.... ive had bad experiences whenever i did try hydro.. dam containers crack....
> 
> and if you cant decide what to grow... just mix the strains  thats what im doing.. i have like 3-4 strains going in my mum room... gonna get some calodial silver next week.. [email protected]


Yeah, ive had a SHITLOAD of rubbermaid totes crack at the bottom on me too dude. Ive had to replace my reservoir 3 fuckin times now man, i know n feel your pain, lol. BUT, these totes here are made of a different material. Its more like hard rubbery plastic than it is thin, flimsy plastic with a manly rough name attached to it to make it sound sturdy, lol. I love these containers man, they fuckin rock my socks 

- N ooOooOOOooOOo, Colloidal Silver, eh?? make sure u gimme an update, ive never seen it used before personally...



Thundercat said:


> SOunds great King, your gonna have one hell of a nice mix of buds man!! Its gonna be sweet seeing all those different strains in flower!! When you run out of the brute containers, Stinkbud recommends the rough neck containers, says they seal real well.


Man, ive been reading Stink's article in last month's hightimes over n over again, n i think sometime soon i might try n construct his aeromachines, n do the lb/every three weeks thing. It was the main article, with well made instructions n illustrations in the how to portion, plus the article itself was badass. I now have a new respect for that dude, and am VERY surprised that ABF didnt have his moment in the sun after that. Must be because his method is so much like Mel Thomas' SOG method, ABF just takes out the 2 wks of vegging the clones after they take root. 

Anyways, back to the post, lol, Yeah, roughnecks i can see working, as long as you dont drag them on the ground once theyre full of water. I completely agree with J h man, rubbermaid tubs really are easy to crack when theyre full, its a frustrating phenom. Thats why i chose the Brute tote, cuz i was looking for something different from the rest of the every day containers that are used. It just kept pissing me off that this happened with my larger rez, n i didnt wanna have the same bad luck with the cloner, like sell a bunch of them n then have shitloads of people writin me back feedback cuz they cant muster the strength to lift up an 18gal container with water in it, lol. But maybe the roughneck minis are tougher than the big tubs, who knows? ill probably give it a shot, considering theyre WAY fuckin cheaper than the Brute totes 

- Actually , why dont you build one using the roughneck n lemme know how it goes? worst case scenario, your shit cracks, and i send u out a Brute tote for free cuz i told you to use the roughneck, lol



growme12 said:


> how do u tell if your plants are male or femmale im doing the 12/12 now to see if any thing changes if they seed or flower....reply back if u can i dont use this very often


Ummm, i dont have pics on hand brother, but ill tell you this much. If your growing from seed, its gonna be a while til you see sex showing, but when your plant DOES show sex, there'll be one of two things youll see:

1: FEMALE GENITALIA -- This is a SUPER SMALL water pitcher lookin thing that will come out at each internode (the part of the plant where the branch meets the main stem - kinda looks like a plant's crotch i guess, lol) . The pitcher will have two VERY fine, VERY small hairs shooting out of it. These are called PISTILS. This is a sure sign that you have yourself a female plant. Man, fuck it. Gimme a second n ill put up a pic....

-- Now, before i put this pic up for you, Let me just say, that ALOT of people confuse female parts with those two TEETH that come straight out of the stem. You will be able to see the pitcher clear as day, and the hairs coming straight out of them here. directly to the right of these female parts, you will be able to see the two teeth that i am referring to. The female reproductive parts are clearer though, having WHITE or almost CLEAR hairs coming out. Checkit:



NOW, for the 
-MALE. Male plant reproductive organs are exactlly what you would think they would be. a Set of Balls, which would eventually grow to show a penis. This is also clear as day to see, as far as the difference between the male n female go. You shouldnt be able to mistake one for the other at all. At the beginning of 12/12 (flowering), you will be able to see two MINI balls coming out of the same place that it would on a female plant. These balls are gonna be super small at first, so you may need a jewelers loupe to see them. But eventually theyll be big enough to see with your eyes -- but i recommend taking the males out as soon as possible, because you dont want some freak accident happening, and have your plants pollenated. After that, its seedville, n unless your breeding for seeds, i'd imagine you want some straight up, seedless sensimillia, yes? 
lol, heres a pic of a male plant's bits. Hold on...







- I know, i said at the beginning i wouldn't hook up pics, but to be honest, i really dont want anybody goin into this not knowing what to look for in a plant's sex. It would suck if i were that dude, n i just decided to say fuck it n grow out a plant until maturity n find out it was 100% MALE. So i hope that shit helped you out dude. If your already gone, then ill chalk this up to another useless thread about sexing a plant, lol, but if your still here bro, then im glad, n i hope your paying attention. Go read the FAQ's here on this website man, you'll learn ALOT about growing pot, and by the time your done with it, you'll know a SHIT TON more than you did goin in, and you'll even feel like your more "One with the plant", so to speak, lol. 

Good luck with your grow bro. I wish you nothing but success 
-heres another chart for you, just to kinda reinforce what i just said up there ^^ :













------ O YEAH, lol, 
sorry i flaked n didnt snap off any pics last night man. I was busy as shit changeing out the bulbs n getting everything ready for flower. I dont know what ima do wiith my seedlings man, theyre pathetic lookin n to put them into flower this small has to be a crime or something. Im gonna take them out soon, n then top n train them, n maybe turn them into mother plants or somethin. I just cant do it, lol.

Pics tonight for sure man, just bare with me. Sorry bout that 

-K1


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2009)

lol Nice novel as usual King!! I hear you on not takin pics, I've been meaning to all week, but havn't gotten around to it! I'm prolly not gonna make an aero cloner until I move, I don't think I'm gonna be able to come up with the money soon enough. My clones are almost getting big enough to take the first clones off of. I'm gonna wait till I can take all of them at once though. I want to have atleast 25-30 clones of my WW, and another 15-20 of my Kush. A few more weeks!! Well gotta go back to work. Peace man!! TC


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 16, 2009)

wow. those are fuzzy. good tutorial.... [email protected] man


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 16, 2009)

man im EXTREMELY impressed with the way that Aeroponics works for my garden. Im making some drastic changes between right now, and 3-4 wks from now when i begin my first perpetual run. This should be interesting man, all im gonna say, is that StinkBud is a forward thinking typa dude, n he's really on to something with his lb/3wk setup. I think i just may borrow this setup, n add one unit, so i have a lb/2wks . We shall see though, i may just do it like his. At any rate, that aint too damn bad, thats for sure. I have 15 clones thatll be turned into mother plants, n ill also be able to do my Space Queen run on the side until i know the sex of the plant, n then ill incorporate her into the mix. Bah you'll see what i mean. Just wanted to let you guys know that 4 tables as opposed to 4 Aero Units, i think the Aero Units win..


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2009)

Just for the record, I've been saying this to you for like that past 9 months. Lol, but ya I know how cool I am, so thanks in advance. lol HA!!


----------



## 420weedman (May 17, 2009)

hey k1ng, where did you get those misters from ... also the water pump, and how much $$ ?

i have access to a truck now so this week i hope i can begin construction on my new flower room under the basement stairs.... now im gonna go hydro eventually .. 
but i have a few things i need to think about. i still want to be able to add plants to the room perpetual style .... im not sure if that can really be done with 1 tray... maybe a seperate container for each plant that gets hooked up to the system when i move it in there ....


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2009)

Weedman, I don't see any reason you couldn't just leave space for plants in the tray, and gradually add plants to it every couple weeks, then as you harvest just add more.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Just for the record, I've been saying this to you for like that past 9 months. Lol, but ya I know how cool I am, so thanks in advance. lol HA!!


Yeah motherfucker u did, lol. I shoulda listened too cuz if I did I'd already be deep into my perpetual run right now.
I decided that I'm gonna pick up a homebox XXL, n a clonebox, n put them with the tent I already have, n that'll be my setup. It's cleaner, I'll be able to tear down fast if I need to, n I'll get that good negative pressure in everything. So I'll pick up the two tents next month, along with a T5 light setup for my clones, n I'll be on my way. Use the 600 for my veg unit, n throw the two big dogs into the XXL n flower everything out. I'm loving this shit man. Found a good price on NON TOXIC tents, so it won't kill me to get that shit set up either. It'll be fun setting this shit up man 



420weedman said:


> hey k1ng, where did you get those misters from ... also the water pump, and how much $$ ?
> 
> i have access to a truck now so this week i hope i can begin construction on my new flower room under the basement stairs.... now im gonna go hydro eventually ..
> but i have a few things i need to think about. i still want to be able to add plants to the room perpetual style .... im not sure if that can really be done with 1 tray... maybe a seperate container for each plant that gets hooked up to the system when i move it in there ....


The pump I got from my local hydro shop for 24 bucks - www.hmoonhydro.com ... As for the sprayers I got them from bghydro for 50 cents a piece. I think I might try those green ones though for my aero flower n veg units- the threaded stem is a little bigger n would clog a little less easily I think.

Anyways man, well worth the cash for sure, n if your trying to set up perpetual hydro n take minimal space, I'd look into stink's diy machines too dude. They take up lterally like 1.5' x 4' each, n u can grow 14 plants per unit. That's an lb per unit easy, all u gotta do from there is stagger your units 3 wks apart n u got an lb every 3 wks. MSG me n I'll give u the specifcs if your interested.

---- so my modem fried on my wireless service, ski gotta wait til Friday for a replacement. Til then I'm iPhone bound again lol. But I still wanned to let you guys know about this shit.
SOUR P is by far the coolest strain I'm flowering upstairs man. Her buds are starting to fatten up, n her smell, is fucking unbelievable. She reeks like Fuckin lemonheads and some kind of estringent. But the lemonheads smell is crazy. I've never smelled bud like that before man, it doesn't smell like bud at all man. N it stays with you hardcore , I couldn't get the smell out of my nose lol. It's defnitely the sour diesel side coming out n shining. I can kind of smell something similar in my red D plant, but it's nowhere near as strong yet. I took a cutting from one of her lower branches to root up n make a mother, but then again I also germed another seed just in case lol- I WANNA KEEP THIS BITCH IN MY GARDEN lol. My first run on the perpetual setup is gonna be nothing but sour p man. That shit is beautiful.

So I'll be in here n there today n tomorrow, but I'll be back with pics on Friday.
Later guys 
-K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 21, 2009)

==Also just wanted to swing by really quick and let you guys know that i fuckin had 3 males pop up total in my garden. I moved my 10 autos out into my tent with my 600w n my cloner, under 18/6 light, cuz i heard 12/12 actually dramatically hurts an autoflowering plant's yield. So i set up the tent, moved the ten into the tent, and then checked my trays. Tray A is full of clones and femmed seeded plants, so no worried there, thats 20 females. But then on the other side, i found one Dutch Dragon male, one THe Black male, and one IcE male. So now im left with one of each, and ill be throwing my screen back on top of the grow in a day or two, as soon as shit resumed its normally scheduled programming.

Oh yeah, i guess i forgot to tell you bout this bullshit too, lol.
So i got my bud blanket in the mail from BG hydro with my sprayers when i built my cloner. I set up the blanket in my trays, and let shit go. From about 2 days after i put the blanket in , my plants started getting "The Claw", curling in slightly, but then curling DOWN dramatically. I had no clu;e what this could be, so i tried everything, without hurting the plants any further (epsoms, cutting back on waterings, ect..), because ifigured it either had to be some form of nute lockout, or i was over watering the plants. Turns out that the root blanket was so cheap, that it actually trapped about a gallon of water in each tray, on the bottom, along with alot of shitty sediment and nasty other shit from my nutrients. So for the last week n a half theyve been sitting in this neverending puddle of nasty shit, and obviously the roots havent had a chance to dry out and look for moisture, so theres been no growth, only a lightening of the budsites, and this leaf curl. 

So i took out the blankets, and within 24 hours, there is improvement. So im assuming that in a couple of days, things will resume as scheduled, and go back to regular growth, in which case ill put the screen back up, since i have less plants to work with in Tray B, itll give me more room to tweak them bitches the fuck out, lol. Ive already stripped the bottom 1/3 of each plant down, did that shit like almost 2 wks ago, so with that taken care of, im ready to go, just waiting on this shit to be done with. 

The Autos arent really flowering though man, im kinda wierded out by it. By Schedule, they should only have like 3 or 4 wks tops left in their cycle, but theres only a couple rogue pistils on each plant, that have been there for at least a week now. I dont understand what the hell im supposed to be doin here man. 18/6 is what they like best, so what the fuck am i doing wrong? im using bloom nutes, under my 600HPS cooltube, and im getting no love back from these ungrateful bitches. All i want is an oz per plant, and ill be happy -- these are supposed to be some of those new "super" autoflowering strains, that are getting closer and closer to regular plant yields, but if they dont get a fuckin move on, im just gonna end up with two sets of fuckin 4" long pistils on each plant to fuckin smoke, lol.


----------



## DaGambler (May 24, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3;2521728The Autos arent really flowering though man said:


> i only have a bit of experience with 'autos'... i had some that were 'full auto' and some that were mostly auto. but i found that veg. style lighting (more than 12/12) will cause the partially auto plants to veg. more... and it will cause the full auto's (when on 24 hours of light) to do -nothing at all-. My full auto's completely stopped growing vegatatively at some point... and they only started doing something again when i switched them to 12/12.
> 
> i tend to beleive that they generally need the same type of lighting as normal plants for optimal hormone production and flowering (12/12). I'd be curious about where you found information to the contrary. i had good yield from both the full and partial auto's on 12/12... yield comparable to the non-auto flowering plants.
> .


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 25, 2009)

hmm, lol, well i hope your right bro, i still have a Taiga in the Ebb tray, so i can see which works better between 18 or 12 hours of light, so half of me hopes your wrong, but part of me is starting to believe that your right, because the Taiga has begun the stretch and has more pistils than the autos in my tent. I cant remember if it did or not before i moved her, but i guess we'll see. Everything has flowered now though, and is looking awesome. Even the autos in the 18/6 are lookin bomb, but havent stretched much at all. Maybe i should take them out of the tent, and see what happens....


Update comin in 30 seconds....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 25, 2009)

Wuddup guys n Gals!! Sorry i took so long to get back to you guys with an update, my wireless modem didnt get replaced until today, so i had to push everything back a bit. BUT, i have a full update for you guys now, and i hope i dont disappoint. 

So, ill begin with downstairs. My SOG/Ebb&Flow grow is doing much, much better than it was, after a small problem with cal def, everything has recovered, and is now finished with week 1 of flower. They've all just recently begun the stretch, so ill put the screen back on tonight. --i had to take the screen off, so i could re-arrange everything, after moving my Autoflowers into my growtent, and removing 3 males from the bunch. Everything else is confirmed female, so like i said, ill take the screen n put it back on tonight, and begin weaving everything into its own hole in the net. 

Here is a shot of both Tray A and B together:






-As you can see, everything is getting healthier and healthier again, and i couldnt be happier. Tray A is comprised of all Blueberry, Yumboldt, and The Black clones, along with my Blueberry Bonzai Mamma that i decided to flower out, after i took a good 10 clones to pick a new mother that i wont let dwarf out. This one i ended up flowering, and then taking out of flower, and revegging, so i think it kinda stunted the plant's growth a bit. Shes nothin but budsites though, so by the time shes finished i should end up with nothing but buds on her. 
-Here's a pic of my Blueberry Mamma:






-I actually didnt end up taking any more close-up shots of the trays, as my lights were about to go off in my other flower room, and i wanted to hurry up and grab some pics up there while i could. 

Before we go up there though, here is a shot of my growtent, where i am temporarily keeping my clonebox, along with my autoflowering plants (Taiga and White Dwarf). As soon as i grab another tent, ill be able to put the cloner in its own area. 






-The Autos are doing great. They just started flowering, after what i thought was friggin forever, lol, but everything is back on track now, and in a week or two, ill be able to come back and take some nice bud shots for you guys. Im keeping all off these on a 18/6 schedule, with the exception of one Taiga plant, which im flowering at 12/12, to get an idea of the actual difference in yield between the two light schedules. 

SO, now on to the upstairs growroom. Once again, i have 7 plants up there, finished wk 5 of flowering, and looking pretty good. Im still waiting for them to swell up a bit more, but i know that'll come  pretty happy with how these ladies are all doing considering the circumstances that i began flowering them in. 
-here's a group shot of all of the ladies hangin out:





- i turned the HPS off so you could see the buds themselves 

So, well start with the couple plants that went untopped. Here is a pic of Durban Poison. Shes doin pretty well, and is beginning to give off a musky type smell, almost spicy. Not a great deal of resin production so far, but we'll see how it goes:











-Here is my favorite untopped plant. Its Sputnik #1. She is friggin beautiful all in all, although i cant quite put my finger on what that smell is. Its danky for sure, but right now im still waiting for a stronger scent to push its way through for me to smell. But shes a runt, but she has a nice ass top, which is only gonna get fatter n fatter as the weeks go by :











-Northern Lights. She is taller than all three untopped ladies, and shes actually giving off a decent amount of bud, considering how small i was forced to flower her out. She was the smallest plant in the bunch when i switched to 12/12, and now shes one of the tallest. wierd how that works, isnt it? Im just glad shes not spindly and super poor yielding. So far shes matched the progression of all of the other plants, so no complaints here at all 











Here is Strawberry blue. Unfortunately, she ended up being a little spindly, but is starting to catch up to the rest of the pack. I dont really know what to say about this one, other than i attempted to supercrop a few of the plants, in hopes that they would bulk up a bit for me, and so far there is improvement, but it hasn't been enough time since i did it to tell if its going to work or not. 











NOW, on for my absolute favorite plant in the bunch. The Sour P. Man, she is filling out, budding up, and STANKIN somethin rediculous, lol. She has nice sized tops everywhere, but her smell is what stands out the most to me. It reeks of fuckin LemonHeads candy, and some type of Estringent. The candy smell is all you smell though until you walk away from the plant, and then you smell your hands, and that sour D smell just shines through, and it wont go away. Ive taken several post flowering cuttings from this plant once the smell shone through, and have stuck them in my cloner, because this is most definitely one plant that i am keeping in my arsenal. Seed form is gone at my residence, so hopefully i can keep this going for a long time. I know its easy to pick up some more seeds from Resin Seed Co., but i also dont wanna chance not getting the lemonheads pheno, lol. That shit is wicked, and i cant wait to smoke her ass 
















Sorry i couldnt take a close up of this one, but she is propping up Church, after supercropping them both yesterday. Red D is gonna end up being a high yielder for sure, and has beautiful Colas forming, and has that Fuely Chemdawg smell undertone to it, but its not quite shining through yet. Ill hook up some more pics of this one for sure in next weeks update, but for now im sorry, but this'll have to doon the right)











And finally, Church. She is growing as expected, filling out slowly but surely, except for one cola, which has been stunted due to supercropping unfortunately, lol. I bent her too far, and she came pretty close to dying, as you can see all of her leaves are drooping, but theyre coming back slowly but surely, and recovering, so hopefully once theyve fully recovered, the nugget will fatten up too. But ive never bent too far before, so i guess well see what happens i guess, lol:












=====So that about does it for this update guys. Sorry it took so damn long to get it to you, but everything is fixed now, so ill be back next week with another update, hopefully with some better macros. Til then, i hope you enjoyed lookin as much as i enjoy growin  

Many Thanks, 

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 25, 2009)

*** I think i confused my Northern with my Strawberry blue, just lettin you know. 

Also, I put cuttingd from Sour P into my Cloner last week, and 3 of the four i have in the cloner have already rooted nicely, and the other 4 that i have in rockwool blocks arent doin a damn thing, lol. Im gonna take everything n put it into the cloner tomorrow man. That shit is awesome, n im gonna end up with too many mother plants by the time im ready to do my next run, lol. 

POST 2,200!!! WoOt!

-lol, K1.


----------



## cph (May 25, 2009)

WOW!! Those look wonderful. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 25, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, theyre gettin there, lol. 

I cant wait to see what the ebb/flow trays turn out for me though man. They were lookin pretty meager last week, and then i fixed a little heat problem and cal def that i was having, and now theyve bounced right back man. I had three males though, which fuckin sucks - Dutch Dragon, The Black, and Ice all had males, but i still have one female of each strain, so no biggey. 

Anyways, im off to go hook my screen back up n get down to weaving. Thanks for takin a look, n ill probably snap off somethin new for you guys whenever i finish up eeither tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2009)

Awesome update bro, those girls are looking great man!!! That sour P. does look like some dank shit man like you were tellin me. Very nice !!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 26, 2009)

ayyy good shit king.. i want some sour, mmmmmmmmmm.. [email protected]


----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

looks nice bro, Im gonna have to read back a few pages to catch up on everything. havent checked it out since your first dro setup! lots of changes since then. keep it up bro


----------



## j h (May 26, 2009)

damn bro tha babies are lookin tasty simply beautiful keep up with the awesome grow journal


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys i really do appreciate the props, but im still tryin to make up my damn mind on what i wanna do, lol. 

Fuckin this ScrOG thing is upsetting me a little bit. I went ahead n put the screen back on after a week n a half of having it off so i could weed out the males, resituate everything, and all that good shit, and then i put it back on last night, and the fuckin tops on ALOT of my girls were sitting 6" above the top of the netting. So i made a judgement call, and began pulling everything back under the screen, and beginning to ScrOG. I guess i just figured that since everything was going so well only a week and a half into flower, that the growth would just keep on comin at this same fast rate, and all the plants would adjust to the screen pretty well. 

Only problem here is, the shit is CROWDED man. I dont know if i got enough room under there for the plants i got, lol. One one side i now have 9 plants in one 3x3 tray, and on the other side, i have a shit ton of clones that im not ScrOGging, plus one blueberry mom in the middle that i AM gonna scrog. So its gonna be kinda wierd, but i think ill be able to pull it off if i do it right. I think im just gonna have to cut back HARD some foliage, which is gonna hurt my feelings, lol, but i think ill be able to manage the budsites for this training sesh after theyve all lifted up thier heads to the light, and i can see which leaves are blocking which sites. After i check it out in the morning, ill make the call wether to take the screen off, and begin retraining them to grow vertically, or to begin clipping back all offensive foliage, and commence with scrogging. 

*On some serious shit though, if somebody has experience with a situation like this, or knows somebody who is a wizard under the screen, please direct them towards my novice ass, because while ive read god knows how much, this shit is enough to worry anybody, lol.* the amount of bending ive had to do in the last 2 hours is rediculous. I even snapped one of my branches by accident, which luckily didnt snap all the way off, and is now splinted and hopefully will recover, but just having shit like that happen, really worries me about the rest of the grow. If i were to take the screen off now, id end up with a shitload of supercropped branches, which will probably lead to some big ass nuggets, but i'd rather see a completely full screen of varying strains man. If its doable, and ill end up with desired results and increased yield, then lemme know and ill continue with extreme prejiduce. If im running the risk of deminishing my yield, then lemme know, lol, and ill rip that fucker off my grow like there aint no tomorrow man.

Sorry for the panicked update, i seem to give alot of those lately, lol. Taking on such a big grow from 5 plants is a pain in the ass. But i guess if you never have problems you never learn anything...


----------



## DaGambler (May 28, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> *On some serious shit though, if somebody has experience with a situation like this, or knows somebody who is a wizard under the screen, please direct them towards my novice ass, because while ive read god knows how much, this shit is enough to worry anybody, lol.* ...


you been a busy boy 

ur there, and ur doing fine. personally, i trust ur judgement 

i like that you are giving different plants different conditions... i always try to have an experiment or two going on, or you never really know what's gonna work out best for the plants.

looks like you'll be smok'in perty for a long time to come. nice pics. and i envy all the varieties.

and i've seen it before... but that is still the World's Best Avatar 
.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 28, 2009)

Hey King, when is your next harvest?

Which ones will it be?

Shit is looking nice Bro!d

Best of luck with the screen... wish I could help, but I know NOTHING about them... sorry...

But I am sure a wizzard or two will come and help out... 

I haven't seen him in a while but do you know JollyGreenGiant? 

He has done some bitchin' SCROGS...

Well.. l8tr...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Gambler, yeh that's pretty much the idea, to just have everything going with as much variety as i can, so i can learn how each seperate environment can grow a plant out and how well, Vs. how well I personally can grow a plant out, lol. Well that, and im pretty much using all the equipment i have at the moment, lol. As for the strains man, i fuckin bought a shit ton of seeds a few months back and it was either use them or have them go bad, cuz its kind of humid over here, and hard to properly store them (sorta). I have them in jars so no more air can get to them, but i would say that only about 70% of the seeds i tried to start actually germinated. So there's the variety, lol. If everything i started germed, i would probably only be growing like 2 or 3 strains right now 

N Gyps, 
My upstairs girls are about to begin wk 6 i think (gotta check my calendar again), tho it might be 5, this is why i write it down, lol. Theyre almost done anyways, lol, and the star is Sour P. You'll see what i mean in a week or two once i get some swellage. N yeh, i actually am about to msg Giant right now since you bring him up, lol i msg'd natmoon n bugs, but im not sure how much experience they have with Screens, only that theyre just experienced in general. Thanks for swingin by too man 

Anyways, im bout to crash out. Talk to yall on the flip. 

-K1


----------



## dankmango (May 28, 2009)

I dont like scrog's cause I dont have the patience. I think thats the only key is patience. It also helps if you grow them a lot taller than is needed to move it to the next spot, so it has a little more bend than it really needs. If you try to move it to the next open spot as soon as you can it may fit in there, or you may be trying to get it to fit a little too much. just make sure you have a comfortable position so your back or legs or anything wont cramp up, n do it real slow. I cant do it though bro, Ill snap one on accident n get heated about it and it will mess with my ability to focus on that $hit. but if you grow them out taller before moving it it should have a nice skinny branch that moves well.


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2009)

King I havn't done my SCROG yet, but I'd try to message Nonstopwhining, he has had some awesome scrogs, like 12 oz from one plant under a 600w light. He might be able to help, or even Someguy, he's done some sweet scrogs. Heres a link to someguys thread, I dont have one for NSW. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/192292-someguys-perpetual-parabolic-scrog-cabinet.html 

My 2 cents on it bro, are that SCROGs are designed to increase yeild from less plants, with longer veg time. You've got plenty of plants, so I'd prolly leave the net up for support, but not worry about training them to it. I've read that having support for the plants helps them to not have to work as hard to support themselves, and inturn helps build bigger buds.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 28, 2009)

Yeah that sounds about right man. I had nothing but really long, flexible, thin branches to work with with really nice node spacing on all the main stalks, so it was kinda hard to do it knowing that I wouldn't end up with those nice huge colas as an end result. I just hope that instead I end up with a shit ton of nuggggetts fillin up the screen way nicer than I woulda expected. But yeh now that I've had a little time
To think on it, I think I did the right thing too man. Besides, I'm still gonna end up with at least one nice big ass cola from the bunch, cuz of that one branch from my younger blueberry that I snapped. It snapped almost totally apart, but I didn't give it anytime to breath and form an air
Bubble in the stem, I tied that shit together immediately, and then
Zip tied it to make sure it stuck.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for that name drop TC, I been tryin to think of NowStopWhining all night long man but couldn't remember his name, lol. I Fuckin DUG his grow journal. Ima hit his behind up right the eff now


----------



## DaGambler (May 30, 2009)

also, i think he stopped growing for the summer already... but OldFrog just had a nice journal going in which he used like 3 different screen heights or trellises on a pvc frame.

but you could also just use some cheap bamboo stakes as needed. i got some 25 packs (2') at the Dollar Tree for 1 dollar each.
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 30, 2009)

Im totally good man. I cant believe i was worried to begin with over here. The screen is beginning to look fucking beautiful, and just to think of what it could turn into, is makin me one very happy fuckin grower 

So, I figured out what was the deal with my Autos. 5 of them aint Autoflowering plants at all man. Dutch Passion must not have taken enough time to stabalize the strain, because these are regular plants, and if im right, theyre Power Plant. If they were Ruderalis Dominant, then they'd fuckin autoflower for me, lol, so i hope im assuming right here. If they ARE power plant, then im keeping them for mothers, and im gonna grow them out. Theyre already some nice sized bushes, perfect for starter moms, and confirmed females already, so i figure what the hell, and im just gonna keep veggin. The White Dwarves though, are most definitely autos, and are flowering nicely. Impressed with those. I also took one Taiga, and put it into the ScrOG mix, and is actually beginning to flower robustly, and quickly. fuckin awesome 

-So im entering into the Clone without veg competition, started by Dewey Cox, it just looks like alot of fun and i have a shitload of clones i dont know what to do with yet, so im just gonna go ahead n enter. I mean, im going up against Bugsrnme n HBR, so it aint like i expect to win, lol, but hey, if i come close, ill be happy, and ill be able to roughly guage how much ive learned in the little time that ive been doin this.

Ill hook up an update sometime this week on the ScrOG..i wanna make sure i have everything under control before i unveil it. not becuase im so proud, lol, but rather because i wanna make sure it doesnt look like utter shit, hehe. 

Pics of my cuts for the comp will be here tonight late late sometime 

-K1.


----------



## cph (May 30, 2009)

Sounds great. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2009)

Sounds fun man, I considered entering, but I don't have time at this location to finish flowering out any more plants. I am about to chop my current clones down into many many more clones though. Thats my project for the day, turn 12 into about 50 I think.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like a plan dude. Chop them bitches down on into somethin massive, lol. 

I got another dillemma of choice on my hands now though, lol. 
Ive had some unexpected financial burdens come to bare recently, which are preventing me from being able to switch methods of growth right now - or should i say, after the upstairs run is harvested. Once theyre done, i can probably swing buying two more trays n set them bitches up, and then i can outfit another BRUTE container to fit 15 mother plants, and run the moms n clones side by side for now. From there id just be working the four tables for now, using nothing but hydroton inside the pots to hold the plants in place. Rockwool floc is all well n good, but its expensive and non-renewable. Is it a mistake to use only hydroton? i have a few plants going in just hydroton right now in my trays, and i dont really see any difference in growth, so any opinions on that would be awesome 

So yeah, thats it. From the mother brute container, to the clone container, to tray a, b, c, & d. ill pulll out my panda film to accomadate two more trays, and set up my other 1000w in that bitch, along with my 465cfm fan n 3ft filter. n ill be set up for long term essentially, but truthfully its just gonna be a temporary fix until i can do what i want to do with my aero setup. Ive seen what aeroponics can do man, and there's just no comparison IMHO. its the way to grow, and sooner or later, the majority of growing is gonna be done with aeroponics man. Its just too damn easy. ANOTHER thing im gonna be changing is my nutrients, without a doubt. FF tints the color of the roots, and i really dont think its good for hydroponics at all, so i think ill still switch to Stinkbuds nutrient schedule. 


Lemme just post up some rough pics of my trays that i took the other day. They look way different and more developed now, and the net over tray B is completely filled up - i dont think i have any more room to train my plants at all over there, lol. As you'll sort of be able to see, thhe only plant in tray A im ScrOGging, is the BB in there, which is doing beautifully. All of the other plants are clones, including a couple of weak ones that ive weeded out already and replaced with strong healthy clones that will yield big ass nuggets, lol. Natural Selection takes place in my garden, hehe.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

They look real healthy King! 

How many plants per square foot is that?

Keep it up!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2009)

Well man, it sucks to hear about the financial burdens, I know the feeling. But your girls are looking real nice. Good and healthy, and are really filling up that screen nicely. I think that you'll be doing awesome with the aero cloner, and veg unit, and then right into flowering on the ebb and flow trays. Your gonna have a ton of bud bro! I still don't now if I'm gonna be able to afford the hydro set up I'd like to run, I might end up doing a run or 2 with a hempy bucket style grow. Pack these clones I'm taking into hempy buckets and stick them under my 1000w. We'll see though, its all about the money in the end. I'll catch ya latta bro, TC!

Oh ya I just posted up a bunch of pics yesterday if you make it by the journal. Peace!


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 4, 2009)

i must have weed on the brain...
'cuz all i'm seeing is Edward-Scissor-Weed 
reminds me of getting pissed off and topping my tallest plants the other day. lol.
.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gyps, in tray B it's one plant per square foot. In tray A there's just the one BB in the middle that I'm scrogging, and the rest are untopped clones. I'll put up some pics tonight and show you how different everything looks. I'm just about out of room, n I need to strip back some foliage to make sure light gets to everything. All in all though I think I'm gonna end up dramatically increasing what my yield was initially gonna be. I knew I was gonna get at least an elbow from this one but now with the amount of budsites that are growing, I can't say what I'll end up with.

TC, hempy buckets sound awesome man. I'm sure you've seen enough hempy grows to know what kind of results they're capable of, so rock that shit, lol

Gambler, eh? LOL

So like I said, pics tonight sometime.
I'm starting a new journal next week, because I've been asked to do a beta test run on three new OG Kush crosses that haven't been tested yet, n the deal was that I can grow them if I do a beta run journal here at RIU. Not sure yet as to the names of the strains, but I should have the beans by Monday at the latest, so I'll be sure to keep you posted. Elite Genetics gear has alot of good feedback, so I can't wait to try this shit out lol.

I'll be back in a bit guys n gals,
-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is one of the girls I let grow out a bit...

Thought you might like to know I am "branching out" just a little bit...lol...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here is one of the girls I let grow out a bit...
> 
> Thought you might like to know I am "branching out" just a little bit...lol...


nice nice. whatd you yeild? half?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> nice nice. whatd you yeild? half?


 she's got another 3 or 4 weeks to go...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

pshh. thats crazzy.. ide say a full zip and like an 6 grams then with that much time left..
you must give me the secret for the ounce a plant SoG....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't get an ounce a plant on my SOG yet...

This is one of the girls I let grow a bit more...

This is Kings Journal... if you have questions .. I'll be happy to answer over at my thread...

Cheers...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 9, 2009)

hey man, by all means answer away, lol. I have a shit ton of work to get done down in the garden man, feel free to do whatcha do man, no sweat. Besides, thats one beautiful fuckin plant bro. How long did you veg her for?? was worth the exttra time ill say that much, hehe. Keep it up bro!! 


SO i got the beans from Elite. He fuckin HOOKED me the fuck up man. He gave me 3 different crosses, but only 3 beans of each cross, so im sorry if i cant get beans out to ya, but if you live near me, once im able to get some nice sized cuts from them, ill let you know for sure 

He hooked me up with some Larry OGK x Chemdawg D, some Lemon Larry OGK x The White OG Kush Clone, and then the Sour Larry cut x the Tahoe OG Kush clone. I cant believe this dude managed to have all of these bomb ass cuts seeded, but hey, who am i to question, lol. Ill grow these bitches out, and we all know what Kush is supposed to taste/smell/grow like, PLUS everybody else has given this dude positive feedback who has gotten beans from him, so i gotta imagine that this is gonna be one fun fuckin grow, lol. everything i germ from here on out (i just put a total of 16 seeds in paper towel. None of them are feminized, so im hoping for at least 12 moms n thats being positive, lol) is going to be trained n topped n turned into big burly fuckin mother plants. Cant wait to get the show on the road. I just began a journal for the beta test run, and ill throw a link up in my sig as soon as my membership is renewed and i can put more than 3 lines in that shit, lol.

Ill come back either tonight or tomorrow with update pics. Sorry im takin so long man. Ive been doing minor construction on the growroom n shits getting kinda hectic. But ill make up for it with some good pics man 

-K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, im back to throw up a couple updated pics of the ScrOG really quick.

Once again though, ill say that this isnt really turning into a scrog, so much as an uncontrollable monster that just keeps fuckin growing out of my control, lol. all i can do at this point is keep on de-foliating so that i can get as many budsites exposed to the light as i can. In about a week and a half ill be able to throw my other 1000w in there and then lighting wont be a problem, i should be able to get even the most difficult spots under the net to bud out to potential. At any rate, this is most definitely gonna be a nice yielding grow in the long run. Ill hook up some close up shots of individual plants, like my clones (BB n AK), over the next couple days. Absolutely beautiful. All in all i think it was a good idea to throw the net back down on top of things 

























--Sorry that there arent any close ups or anything like that, but you can get an idea of how things are progressing. The tops are gonna turn into some really fat, condensed nuggets for sure. The very back is really the only part that im remotely worried about, as the light just barely hits the back of the enclosure. So when i finally get the other light in there and aircool everything with my big fan (n get my big fuckall filter down there, lol), everything should conform nice n smooth, and by mid july ill be sittin on a mountain of bud 

Ill post again tomorrow. Ill try to get some more pics done too, of my Autos which are lookin pretty damn nice  , along with some clone shots, and my beans that i just started. Ill be building another aero unit like my cloner over the next week, only im gonna be using 16 holes instead of 35, and ill use 3" holes, and net pots this time. Ill be using that unit for my mother plants, so everything can be kept nice n compact due to the lack of a seperate space for everything as of yet. My goal is to get a seperate tent for each stage of growth, but for now just making sure everything is enclosed is enough for my happy ass, lol. 

-K1.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 9, 2009)

nice grow K1NG, that thing is beastly!! and you gotta tell me bout these Elite seeds...i've been hearing all about it, what's the word? it's based in the USA right? so no website? do you just gotta email?? thanks for any help...i want some of that cali gear forsure!


GKN


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah dude, the website is there - its www.elitegenetics.webs.com . 

This guy is awesome, US based, and is prop 215 n prop 1 compliant. He's legal. Once you get onto the site and check out his beans list, youll shit yourself. I though that it was impossible to get something like the Tahoe cut, especially in seed form, but i mean Hes been out to the clubs in cali, and apparently clones like that still float around from time to time. He's got the Loompa cut, hes got that White kush cut, the Larry cut, n a whooooooole bunch of other clones that are nuts. He's even got the Hells Angels Og Kush cut. Its mostly Diesel and OG Kush, but there are some other crosses in there toward the bottom of the list. Have fun lookin over the list bro, hope you find somethin you like man. It aint cheap, but his beans are over at BCBudDepot too, n theyre wayyyyyyyyyyy more expensive over there than they are buying direct from Elite. Well worth the cheddar from what im hearing 

-K1


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 10, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Yeah dude, the website is there - its www.elitegenetics.webs.com .
> 
> This guy is awesome, US based, and is prop 215 n prop 1 compliant. He's legal. Once you get onto the site and check out his beans list, youll shit yourself. I though that it was impossible to get something like the Tahoe cut, especially in seed form, but i mean Hes been out to the clubs in cali, and apparently clones like that still float around from time to time. He's got the Loompa cut, hes got that White kush cut, the Larry cut, n a whooooooole bunch of other clones that are nuts. He's even got the Hells Angels Og Kush cut. Its mostly Diesel and OG Kush, but there are some other crosses in there toward the bottom of the list. Have fun lookin over the list bro, hope you find somethin you like man. It aint cheap, but his beans are over at BCBudDepot too, n theyre wayyyyyyyyyyy more expensive over there than they are buying direct from Elite. Well worth the cheddar from what im hearing
> 
> -K1


awesome, thanks alot dude...i'm gonna have to get some forsure, looks like some super dank!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 10, 2009)

jesus that is one hell of a strain list he's got, unreal! def a bit pricey, but worth it...


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 10, 2009)

beautiful grow man beautiful keep on


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2009)

Whats up King, I didn't even realize you had posted in the last day or two. Update looks good, girls are getting some nice flowers now! Thats sweet you got your Elite beans germin, can't wait to see how they turn out! If you didn't stumble by, I harvested my WW mom the other day, pulled 3 oz dried off her, plus what we've been smokin for the last 3 weeks, lol. Shit is DANK man, I posted up some pics if you wanna check them out! Peace Bro!  TC


----------



## tea tree (Jun 10, 2009)

+ rep King. For the grow and that elite thing. This had had to be my third "character" here lol as I changed emails a few times. I remember when yu first started, it was the same time I did. Lol, I remember the closet and the cardboard box. lol. I meself have moved from hydro ebb and flow to complete organic soil in seven gallons. I dont know why I thought ebb and flo was ok for medical, rofl. Trees for me. I am gonna order some of that elite female. Four perpetual here.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Right on Tea, n thanks for swingin by man. Keep checkin out the Beta test thread, ill be updating weekly 

As for this thread, im goin down right now n im gonna take a buncha pics of my trays. Ill try n macro it up as much as i can, but im gonna get in there and at least do some close ups of some of the plants. Ill even try to take out the unscrogged clones for you to check out. theyre gonna fill the fuck out man, lol. 

Anyways, back in a lil bit here. Pics shortly  

-K1.

--Also, ill hit up upstairs n take some shots of the ladies. Hopefully theyll be ready by next week. I have nothin but cloudy trichomes on most of them, n my Sour P has amber here n there. Hopefully one week n theyre done. We'll see though


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2009)

Whats up Bro!? Isn't harvest time so sweet! Hows shit been man? Can't wait to see the pics. I'll be checkin them out later when I'm trippin, so take some good ones for me, lol! Check ya latta bro. TC


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 14, 2009)

UPDATE:

Hell yeah its sweet! I just need to make sure i fuckin do it right this time so half my plants dont have a fuckin smell to them like fuckin hay or rotting grass, lol. I just think that last time i might have chopped prematurely, but im not positive. I cut at the first sight of amber trichs, and i didnt even check the rest of the plant, just the leaves on the tops. So that was probably my downfall that time. This time around i think im gonna get it right for christ sake, lol. Im leavin the majority of them for another week, with the exception of one plant, which needs probably a little more than that. 

OK, on to the update. I have a full pictoral update for you folk. As for the individual commentary, ill fill it in where i can, but alot of these were taken on the fly, and especially with the Scrog, i dont think ill be able to name all of my pics, lol. But ill work on it though for you guys out there payin attention 

So here we go!! First, well do pics of my Scrog-ish grow. Everything is growinng out of control, and i dont really have room to move anything or train anything anymore, but i think in a week im gonna just kinda try and arrange them to where each nug has its own personal space, so it can grow out n be all it can be. Excuse the Angles, lol :
































And a couple shots of my Yumboldt 47 clones -- I couldnt get all of them out of the netting, but all 4 of them are untopped and untrained. I forgot to take pics of all my bb clones though, so i apologize:




































N now some more randoms of the grow:
















Some quickees of my autoflowering White Dwarves. Theyre not really beefy, but the buds look dank as hell, and im hoping theyll fill out a bit in the last two weeks that theyre alive, lol :






















Now the upstairs grow. The ladies are doing extremely well, and are all filling out better than expected. Sputnik came down, along with Durban poison, and ill show some pics of the little bit of bud i got from them, but i gotta wait til tomorrow. Ill be taking them out of jars for a breather tomorrow. They had amber all over them, but they didnt dry right i dont think, and while they DO smell dank, they have that tinge of hay to them, and im getting pissed off, lol. I ended up with 1/2 oz from each of them. 

Anyway, on to the surviving 5:
Overall shot:






1/2 of Sour P - couldnt fit the whole thing into the shot cuz shes fuckin huge, lol:






N then i said i aint movin the plants cuz theyre getting perfect lighting where they were, n i just started takin bud shots. Sorry again for the angles:

Sour P:






Northern Lights:






Church:






Red Diesel:






Strawberry blue, which is filling out and impressing the SHIT outta me:






N now just a clusterfuck of budshots. I tried to do a couple macros, but i dont know how well they came out:

































N there you have it. I hope that this is a little closer to the updates that most of you guys are accustomed to with me, n i hope i didnt disapppoint. I guess the next update will be when im choppin most of the bitches from upstairs eh? This should be the last ALIVE pics you'll see of some of these lovely ladies. Hope you enjoyed um everyone cuz as usual i love takin the pics for ya 

-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

Fucking BEAUTIFUL Bro!!!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Why thank you sir


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

Well done Man...

Everything looks DANK as fuck...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome man, and mission success, I just stared at them for like 15 minutes cus I'm trippin, and they look amazing BRO!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 15, 2009)

funny thing is man I know what you mean, LOL. If your fryin balls, lookin at a dank nug is almost as sweet as staring into a campfire for like 10 hours. It's been a looooong while for me, but it's one of those things you never forget, lol.

N gyps man, thanks. Means alot comin from my people 
I'm seein more sugar on those tables than i've seen in any of my other grows combined. Fuckin stoked to see what they look like next month when they're ready to cme down.


----------



## neMMMM (Jun 17, 2009)

i just read most of the pages in this thread, funny how you can look back and see how it started in a cardboard box. Your setup now is real killer. Good luck!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment man. N I completely agree, I'm amazed myself at how much I've changed things up over such little time, but my shit is still without a doubt still ragtag n not well put together. But soon I'll have my setup done right. I hope you stick around tobsee it come to fruition 

- sorry I bin away for the last few days. I've had to deal with some pretty bad weather, n the flooded basement that was the ending result. My neighborhoods storm drain flooded into the block septic tank, so I had a sort of shitty storm water imalgumation flooding the bottom 12" of my basemt floor, lol. But all has drained out, and been sanitized, and is drying out now. I lost about 20 clones in the process, but all has been corrected, and new clones are being thrown down, and better things are under way. I'll be back later on as soon as I get back to the laptop. Cut down sour p last night 

-K1


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2009)

Sucks about the bad flooding man. I'm glad my basement didn't decide to do the same thing this week. Its been rainy as hell here too. Thats sweet yo cut your sour P man, can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pics tonight. Sorry about the wait..

What's wierd is, all my nuggets always end up looking similar,lol. It's just wierd, but I also guess it's cuz of the conditions in my room, plus the nutes and soil im using. It's just a funny phenominon I guess.

At any rate, at least I know my shit was done when I chopped it all this time.

The hydro plants on the other hand, are all far from similar. Some are purpling up (dj short), some have more resin than I've ever seen, and some just flat out look crazy as hell, lol. 3 or 4
More weeks on those bitches n I'll be fineeto with this run. Time to focus on the future 

Like I said though, pics tonight for sure.

-K1


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2009)

Yaaa Pics, lol I just posted some today too! They are one page back. Can't wait to see the girls man! Harvest time is great!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ill come check u out in a sec TC bro 

So, heres some pics of this run's bountiful harvest. I still have my Strawberry Blue n Church plants to chop down, and so far i've managed to get just over 8oz dry from my babies. WAY more than expected, and im thankful for every single gram i managed to grow man 


Without further ado, just some quick shots of my nuggets:

Northern Lights:











Red Diesel:











Sour P:











White Dwarf:











Sputnik #1:












N i'd have some pics of my Durban Poison, but that shit is SHMOKED, lol. Sorry guys. I'll just say it was good as hell, and got me higher than shit, hehe. As for all of the other strains, like i said before, i dont get why they all end up lookin so damn similar in my soil garden, but i aint lookin a gift horse in the mouth, thats for sure. There are subtle differences that let me be able to tell the difference between strains, so as long as i can still do that, im all good. On the other hand, my hydro garden is fuckin amazing, every strain looks so completely different from the next, its gonna look crazy when its done. Buds are starting to fatten up, and over the next 3-4 wks, shit is gonna be happening in my garden that i've never seen up close n personal. Can't fuckin wait man. Here's some pics so you can enjoy right along with me  :

My Ebb n Flow monstrosity:

Some shots of Blueberry (Dj Short). She went from her leaves yellowing up, to the beginnings of turning purple. Cant wait to see what these nugs look like when theyre done. I dont give a fuck what happens, i'm taking the time to cure these motherfuckers properly. Them along with some other ones, but without a doubt, all of my BB will be jarrred up until completely done. I'm tired of lookin at dank bud that doesn't have that one of a kind DANK, FUCKIN DIGGITY DANK smell to it. Shit just doesn't feel validated without that smell man, lol.

















And now, for the rest of the garden:
















































...Also, just throwin out a couple pics of the beginnings of my OG KUSH line, and my Space Queen babies too. In case you missed my last update, i was gifted some great gear by Elite. I got hooked up with some amazing un-tested strains in bean form, and look forward to growing them out to fruition. My new strains include:

Lemon Larry OGK x The White Kush cut

Tahoe OGK x Sour Larry OGK

Larry OGK x Chemdawg D

- These are ALL beautiful strains in their own right, so seeing them crossed with one another is something that im gonna make sure is really something special. I just hope that the beans grow out to be the actual cross, although i gotta say that im not gonna complain if i end up with Plants that are dominant one way or the other, lol. I'd absolutely love to grow out any one of those by themselves, so the crosses should be amazing 

Space Queen:






Tahoe OGK x Sour Larry:






LL x The White Cut:






Larry x Chemdawg D:







- And there you have it. All in all, i couldn't be happier with the way everything is turning out. Granted, i have a long road ahead of me to get everything going, and working like a well oiled machine, but im on my way there. I'll be picking up my other flood trays next week sometime, so i'll be able to get started on setting up the next harvest after this one, which will be nothing but Power Plant. Not too excited about it personally, but hey, you gotta start somewhere if you wanna go anywhere, right??

lol, thanks for watching guys, i'll be back soon to shoot the shit. 

-K1


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 22, 2009)

Fucking AWESOME BRO!!!!

The buds look delish....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 22, 2009)

lol u rock man. Always the first one here to check out the updates, lol. Really appreciate it man... Also i was gonna ask, have you seen Weedman around lately?? is he still lurkin about, or has he taken a vacation or somethin or what? I miss the dude..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 22, 2009)

I really haven't...

I think he got allergic to me...

But your buds look awesome dude...

I just love seeing the different strains... they all look so different...

And the trays are looking good too...

Are you happy eith the ebb flow move?

Are you still thinking aero?

Did you ever check out SOG's journal?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, Ebb/Flow was definitely the correct step to take away from soil growing. It was easy to do, and IMHO the BEST way to learn how to grow hydroponically for beginners. I couldn't be happier with the way that things are turning out in those trays man, i mean im gonna potentially pull 2lbs from those two trays if all keeps growing the way that it is, which is WAY more than i thought i'd be able to pull in one grow - or at least it's more than i thought i'd be able to pull from one grow this early in my growing career, lol. 

As for switching to Aero, i really do think that im going to switch still. And it's not that i dont like Ebb/Flow, It's just that now that i know what im doing with hydroponics, i want to see which method is the best fit for me. I used to think it was E n F for sure, but then i built my aero cloner, and the growth was so explosive, that i really just have to see what it will be able to do for vegetative and flowering plants. Cloning has been 100% successful so far with the new box. I wouldn't have had this type of success if i didnt take that next step, so i think that i owe it to my curiosity to just see what it'll do. Lord knows its easy enough, i just have to build the machines. So as soon as i can afford to do that, i'll most definitely do it, but it wont be for another couple runs, because ive whole heartedly jumped into attempting a perpetual grow with my trays. Im ordering two more 3x3's next week from my local shop, so the wheels are already in motion, lol.

Also, i just wanna say that in comparison to soil growing, resin production is fucking INSANE in my hydro garden. I've never seen resin glands so fat that you can actually see the pinheads without magnifying assistance. Theyre so blatently clear to the naked eye that i just sit down there n stare at my nugs for hours, and dont even notice the time flying by


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm glad you are happy with it!!!

And we can see the results!!!

*Have you seen SOG's journal?*

He built some of stinkbud's machines, but improved...

He's got a kick ass journal too...

Have you seen it?

Here's his link...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131873-sog-grow-room-op.html


----------



## Prot3us1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey king my man, 
Ive been busy bro, moved house, got a cellar in the new one...Missy is huge hey!
Im going to try to let them go natural, trimming only if a leaf is directly covering a budsite. The leave are all such a beautiful green, ph temps everything is stable man.

I need to do a better pic update i know man, but my cameras memory card is playing up, so i can only take 7 then come up to pc, then back down lol...hopefully next week i can do a proper update.

After this harvest ill be doing a few clone runs...Just do up a few mothers, and be giving away clones for petrol money and a cut from the harvest...I figure 1/2 oz dry per clone and i don't need to worry about growing it...and i also wont be meeting any of the growers, so im even anonymous to them...I have a friend who runs a very private coffee shop lol.

I will be building an aero cloner also man, but ive had ideas for mine for a while so dont worry i wont steal any of ya secrets man . The good thing about this is I can put the rooted clone in rockwool or peat pot depending what the client grows in.

Anyways, who knows what ill do when the time comes lol.

prot

looking good man


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2009)

Gorgeous BRO! Those nugs look delicious, and well the plants speak for them selves. I'm glad the ebb and flow is workin out for ya so well. I can't wait to get moved and set up again. Its been stressin me the hell out trying to plan everything. I just got the word today, that I have a job where I'm moving, so now we just have to find a place, and get the first months rent and deposit pulled together. August first is the move date, so hopfully all goes well, and by the following weekend I'll have new clones, and a bunch of clones fowering already!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 24, 2009)

right on tc, glad to hear that you got shit locked up at your new place. N by the way, I wouldn't be surprised if you came through n ended up with a HUGE yield from what's gonna be comin down soon. Every time I see that bush I get jealous as hell, lol.

N Prot, just letting you know, that in my personal experience stripping shit loads of leaves off isn't a bad thing. I've had plants regenerate leaves so hardcore they ended up turning polyploid, n I ended up with 3 oz off my strawberry blue, when I was originally expecting like 1/2 oz from her cuz she was only like 5 inches tall when I flowered her out. Same thing is happening in my trays right now man. Plants are going polyploid everywhere, n while I haven't seen anything amazing happen yet with yield, it certainly hasn't hurt anything in that department, or the resin production either for that matter. I'm notnsayin that to twlll you what to do to your plants, obviously leaving them to do their thing is most important, but I just personally agree with alot that has to be said about the importance of not stripping fan leaves off. I'll take some more pics this week specifically of all of my plants that went poly on me 

N Gyps, hell yeah I checked out SOG's journal man. Just another amazing setup to read and hope my setup can be as badass as that one day, lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> *Plants are going polyploid everywhere*, n while I haven't seen anything amazing happen yet with yield, it certainly hasn't hurt anything in that department, or the resin production either for that matter.


What is a polyploid?

And how does a plant "go there"?

Sorry bro, I even looked in the dictionary... I didn't find anything that made sense...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 26, 2009)

lol, sorry it took me so long to get back..

But yeah, a polyploid plant i guess is otherwise known as a plant with "ducksfoot" leaves. Some plants have the pre-dispositioning to have this trait in them from birth, but if you keep stripping the leaves off of a plant, it will start to grow back these same ducksfoot leaves. 

From my own experience, these plants really do give a surprising yield. N if you check out Mel Frank's book Cannabis Cultivation, he talks about polys aswell, calling them mutant abnormalities, that tent to yield extraordinary amounts of green in comparison to a normal plant of the same strain, trained and flowered under the same condition.

Now, extraordinary, i dont know about that, but they most definitely do show amazing vigour towards the end of the flowering cycle. Perfect example would have to be my strawberry blue plant. When i flowered her (due to fucked up circumstances), she was about 4 or 5 inches, and i even topped her once before flowering in an attempt to get a bigger yield from what i already assumed was going to be a poor flowering plant. 

Last week the plant had an AMAZING growth spurt in bud production. I ended up with 3oz dry from the plant, n thats more than i got from ANY of the plants that i flowered out upstairs in soil. She had ducksfoot leaves all over her. I didnt strip her leaves though, she was a poly from birth. 


--Hope that helped out a bit. Of course unless scientists have studies on this particular subject, i'll always consider it to be pure coincedence or speculation, or whatever the hell you wanna call it, lol. But in my experience its been pretty consistent. 

---Another post comin up


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 26, 2009)

I need to find out from you guys in your experience, if at all, if any of you have a favorite flower finisher. Im about 3 wks away from harvest on my Ebb n Flow creation, and i have a bottle of Purple Maxx that im going to use, but i was also thinking about using something else to boost bud production in the last weeks of growth. Like Carbo Load or something like that. 

Anybody have any type of consistent experience with flower finishers?? Im gonna ask this Question in the forums, but if any of my people out there have a steadfast opinion, i'd sure love to hear it


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well boys n girls, today was my birthday. Im gettin to be an old motherfucker man, lol. With that said, i got a bunch of cool ass shit too from wifey, so shit's not all bad yet, n i aint quite over the hill yet either, so rock the fuck on!!!! 


So, i checked out the Attitude today. Has anybody seen their stock n the new website recently?? They now have Dj Short IN STOCK. Most of his strains are out of stock, but them even listing them means that theyll be in stock soon enough. Fuckin brilliant IMO man. There's a bunch of other really new, cool shit on their website now too. Hella easy to navigate around. I'd give it a looksee n find out if there's anything you like over there 

Just lettin you guys know 

Update tomorrow!

-K1.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday dude, glad to hear it went well! Looking forward to the pics tomorrow man


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy B-day Bro!!!!

Here.. this bud's for you...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the Macro shot man. Just what i wanted, lol. i love how you can fuckin see the bulbus head trichomes with ease. I need a Digicam with more god damn megapixels, hehe. 


OoOooOo also, i forgot, just a quickee cuz i dont have any pics, n im blitzed right now, lol. 

I cleaned out my rez in the big grow, and i filled it up with a final dose of Liquid Karma, Pureblend PRO bloom formula, Cal Mag, Sweet Citrus (Thank you StinkBud for the Formula) and i did add some Purple Maxx in aswell, using that as a flower finisher, cuz im so fuckin indecisive when it comes to shit like that, i just ended up buying my new nutrients, and couldnt really think of anything to finish shit off with.I DO have a full dose of Gravity i've been holding on to for a while, but im not sure if i want to use it. i've never used Gravity but as a LIGHT foliar spray once or twice during last grow, and i dont know how it'll work out as a nutrient in my rez, so i dont think im gonna risk fucking anything up. I haven't really gotten any type of feedback as to what other finisher i should use, so i think ill go with my instinct on this one, lol.

Anyways, Ill be running the Stinkbud formula in my rez for 2 weeks Just to hopefully get my girls to wake the fuck up a bit, and then ill be using nothing but Clearex for the remaning week of growth. Hopefully all the new trace elements im adding into the rez will encourage more bud production in the final weeks. I know that the majority of bud growth usually happens in the final couple weeks, and its been proven over n over to me, lol, but i guess at this time in each of my grows ive tended to worry all the same. Just the speculative bastard in me i spose, lol. 

K, well ill be back tomorrow with another update, Pics n all FOR SURE, but for all intents n purposes, it's still my birthday tomorrow, so ill probably get my pics on here early so i can continue to join in on the festivities, lol. I celebrate Holidays over a period of an entire weekend. One day isn't enough to celebrate the birth of a Prolific Asshole such as myself 

Love you All, 

The K1 has left the building, lol.


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 28, 2009)

man I really wanted to see how that first LST plant finished in the end, but I can't find anything the thread has been way too hijacked by casual chatting.


----------



## groputillor (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey dude I've loved going through your journal. I have a closet setup right now, my first grow. I didn't go through everything, but did you ever end up moving into the basement? Or is that tent containing the beautiful looking scrog setup in your room? It is scrog right? I'm thinking of doing that myself, as I only have around 6' total vertical space and a pretty thick HPS that I'll have to exhaust from the top. How tall do you let them get in that tent before you tie them to the screen?


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 28, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Hey dude I've loved going through your journal. I have a closet setup right now, my first grow. I didn't go through everything, but did you ever end up moving into the basement? Or is that tent containing the beautiful looking scrog setup in your room? It is scrog right? I'm thinking of doing that myself, as I only have around 6' total vertical space and a pretty thick HPS that I'll have to exhaust from the top. How tall do you let them get in that tent before you tie them to the screen?


 
bro I think you were looking at someone else's pics, this thread has been junked by RIU's thread jacking posters.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

I believe he is in right thread dbo24242, K1 grow is located in the basement I believe


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I believe he is in right thread dbo24242, K1 grow is located in the basement I believe


 
k, I'm just confused because it says cardboard and hes asking about a tent and honestly I won't post here again because I didn't read the whole thing, I just tried to find the end of the cardboard grow and it was impossible!!!! I went through like 30 pages where I thought it should be and it was mostly other people discussing their grows and long series of their pictures.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

King IS still around...

and his box is not cardboard anymore...

If you look back you will see his grow is THRIVING...

Here's one of his posts a page or so back..





K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Ill come check u out in a sec TC bro
> 
> So, heres some pics of this run's bountiful harvest. I still have my Strawberry Blue n Church plants to chop down, and so far i've managed to get just over 8oz dry from my babies. WAY more than expected, and im thankful for every single gram i managed to grow man
> 
> ...



the thread is alive and well...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 29, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> man I really wanted to see how that first LST plant finished in the end, but I can't find anything the thread has been way too hijacked by casual chatting.


I pm'd you with a link to an update that was close to the end of my bagseed plant's lives. They ended up getting a SEVERE mg deficiency, and i had to do some drastic shit to them to ensure i would end up with bud to smoke, but all in all, I just chalked it up to a learning experience. But by all means, follow along 



groputillor said:


> Hey dude I've loved going through your journal. I have a closet setup right now, my first grow. I didn't go through everything, but did you ever end up moving into the basement? Or is that tent containing the beautiful looking scrog setup in your room? It is scrog right? I'm thinking of doing that myself, as I only have around 6' total vertical space and a pretty thick HPS that I'll have to exhaust from the top. How tall do you let them get in that tent before you tie them to the screen?


Yes, i ended up moving into the new house, and am now growing in the basement,lol. I did just finish up a grow in my spare bedroom, but i had the whole room to play in, so that was pretty cool. 

As for the ScrOG, at first it was a straight up scrog grow, but then it kinda got out of hand, as i didnt have enough room to train everything out completely. So i just ended up getting to a certain point, and then letting them go, making sure to thin out all leaves blocking light from any buds every week or so. Fairly simple to maintain, but if your addicted to seeing giant fuckin Colas on your plants, ScrOG is not the method for you. BUT, if you are looking to do this, height really isn't an issue, so much as making sure you top your plants early, and often.

I didnt really top my plants as much as i should have to have gotten maximum yield, but the effect was definitely achieved, and i hope to harvest well over an lb from this grow. The book recommends that you suspend your screen about 12" from the tops of your pots/medium, which is about right considering the amount that your plants will stretch over the course of flowering. 

So however tall your setup is gonna be (i dont know if your doing soil or hydro), plus height for your medium, and then add on another 12" to that, and from there, you'll probably only need about 10" or so of height for the buds to grow through the screen, as all the training that you'll be doing will keep everything nice and low. So 6' should be plenty of space for you dude. Im only working with somethin like 8', and 3 of it is wasted with my fuckin frame for my flood trays, lol. 

Hope i answered your question ok, its late as shit n im tired, lol. But yeah man, welcome to the thread  feel free to hang out if you like. 



dbo24242 said:


> bro I think you were looking at someone else's pics, this thread has been junked by RIU's thread jacking posters.


Actually dude, The regulars in my journal all have some pretty amazing grows going on. You could learn a thing or two from my thread jacking posters, lol. If any one of these guys jacks your thread for any specific reason, i'd listen to them if i were you. In here though, they're my friends and i love them dearly, so cynnicism is sort of sneered upon here brotha 



tom__420 said:


> I believe he is in right thread dbo24242, K1 grow is located in the basement I believe


WeRd.
n Welcome 



dbo24242 said:


> k, I'm just confused because it says cardboard and hes asking about a tent and honestly I won't post here again because I didn't read the whole thing, I just tried to find the end of the cardboard grow and it was impossible!!!! I went through like 30 pages where I thought it should be and it was mostly other people discussing their grows and long series of their pictures.


Hasta La Vista homeslice.. Once again though, pretty much every single grow posted in here is a grow you can learn from. Every grower thats stuck around and posted in here has progressed aggressively from their first grows to whatever creation theyre working on now, which in just about every case consists of a monster garden that is lush, thriving, and producing gigantic DANK NUGGETS on a fairly regular basis. There's been alot of mistakes made too, so try to think of this more as a living tutorial, and not just a bunch of people fuckin around. Although, we are just a bunch of people fuckin around, lol 



GypsyBush said:


> King IS still around...
> 
> and his box is not cardboard anymore...
> 
> ...


Well thank you kind sir, lol. N i got some more comin up right the fuck NOW  . But, it's a short one man. I was in a rush. Sue me, lol.

Stay tuned, 

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok, so here's the update as promised 

It's a short one though, cuz i was in a hurry gettin out the door this morning to let the festivities begin. But im sure you'll get the general idea. Im thinking about throwing in my other 1000w into the mix, so there are NO shadows or lack of light ANYWHERE in the enclosure....Although im not positive how well it would work, as it's already almost harvest time for most of the plants. But hey, it cant hurt right?? here we go:




















































--So, Other than the plants themselves, lol, nothin special here, just the same shit you saw last week. I'm still hoping for some radical growth in the last weeks of life here, which DOES tend to happen, so im here hopin my ass off that it does, lol. Everything is lookin awesome, and i'll be flushing in a week. i MIGHT push it back a week though, because im still seeing mostly clear trichomes all over the place, and in the very back of the grow, alot of buds are way underdeveloped, and need a little more time under more intense lighting. 

I moved the light last week up to the rafters, which is something like a good 10" at least difference from where it was, and the damn light seems about 10x brighter than what it was. Im hoping that i'll see some drastic improvement, so i wont have to put in the other 1k light,but if i need to i need to. But i'll cross that bridge when i come to it. And i have absolutely no problem with harvesting in stages. 

I think its more fun that way man. I still havent gotten over enjoying manicuring and all that good stuff. Yeah, it can get a little aggrivating after trimming your 500th bud of the afternoon, but takin a break, smoke a doob, n having a snack recharges the ole batteries, n im ready to go again, lol. Can't imagine what guys like AL B. do to recharge, lol. But hey, i guess it's one of those problems i'd love to have to handle one day, hehe. 

Til' next time guys!! 

-K1.


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 29, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Actually dude, The regulars in my journal all have some pretty amazing grows going on. You could learn a thing or two from my thread jacking posters, lol. If any one of these guys jacks your thread for any specific reason, i'd listen to them if i were you. In here though, they're my friends and i love them dearly, so cynnicism is sort of sneered upon here brotha


 
oops
my bad about the thread-jacking comments, just got fed up with it all around.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey King..

Looking BEAUTIFUL

And I agree trimming CAN be a chore...

But Al, and all the other perpetual SOGers, including me, stagger our harvests for that exact reason, among others of course...

He only chops 25 ~30 single colas every 2 weeks... that's not too much of a chore ...

I'm doing 2~3 single colas a day... again.. piece of cake...

What I dread is like MBlaze...

He just chopped 3 plants... took 2 people an ungodly amount of hours STRAIGHT to trim more than *18 pounds* of wet bud... *all at once*... *from 3 plants...*

THAT is something I cannot imagine looking fwd to...

But going in the op... looking around... choose 2 or 3 of the more mature plants...

Pop a movie in... light a J... trim for 30 min... finish the J...

That's not bad at all.... I think...

...


But anyways.. I wanted to know if I could or maybe even you... copy your pics over to my journal...

If you don't mind... I think there's some lurkers over there that would enjoy seeing it...

Thanks Bro...

And HappY B-Day Celebrations!!!!

Many more to come....!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Im about to crash out, but your absolutely more than welcome to copy whatever the hell you want dude  Me picas es Sue picas, lol.

N Thanks again man, always great to hear happy birthday, lol 

I'll swing by tomorrow sometime when i log back on. I gotta setup a journal over at Elite, n then i gotta write the Tude n beg them to email my ass personally when they get more of Dj Short's stock in, lol, n order some gear at the same time cuz i cant fuckin believe they FINALLY got his gear in stock!! lol. 

But after that ill swing on by n checkit bro. N u should know you aint gotta ask me to fuckin post my pics dude. That shit is a compliment in my book, lol.

As for trimming, i think if i had 18 lbs to trim, While it would fuckin take paying someone off in bud to help you get it finished, would still be awesome to do. Just being able to say that I harvested 18 lbs would get me through that shit like i hopped in the DeLorian and fuckin jumped 10 hours ahead in time to when i was done man. It would fuckin fly by, lol.

This time around with the upstairs grow, i chopped 3 plants at once on the first day, and it took me like 2 hrs to fully trim up all 3 plants. I had wifey workin with me on it, lol, so shit was easy. I leave all the close trimming to her delicate hands man. Shit turns out better that way n trichomes dont end up gettin chopped off, lol.

peace, 
-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Bro...!!!

And yeah.. I hear you.. but your plants are MUCH bigger than mine .. right?

It takes me about 10 min to do a real good, careful job to one of these...


----------



## groputillor (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude, it's a real treat to have such a a complete and enthusiastic response to a question. 

And I've enjoyed every second of this journal, even when I get lost looking for stuff lol. I love the funny back and forths and the posts by Gypsybush are always great. 

I can see why that guy got frustrated but it kinda comes with the territory. Clutter happens. And I mean, how lucky are we to even have this. I can't imagine how hard it was to figure out how to grow good buds pre-internet days lol. 

Your last big buch of pics looked soooo sticky sweet, love it. 

I'm not all about the big colas, just yeild and quality, so scrog sounds good to me. But I've had my clones since June 15th and I havn't topped. I don't know when or how to do it but that's probably hard to coach via internet. I have a friend who can help me. 

10" of space to grow above the screen. That's what I wanted to know. Thanks. 

But what if I decide to utilize that extra space and place my screen much higher, around 20" above the top of my soil pots, and start flower there? Would you (or any regulars here) happen to know how much space I should need for buds to grow above the screen then? 

The 3 gallon pots I'm gonna move to are about 9" tall. And my HPS with the ducting on top will take up as much as 12 inches. So that would leave around 30" for growth above the screen. Should be plenty of room, right? It's only a 250 watter, with glass shiled, intake, and exhaust. Would that require transplanting to 5 gallon pots instead? Will I get a better yeild from scrog when I have plenty of veritcal space? Will a tall scrog be a problem in my skinny 26" by 30" space? Will I ever stop wearing out my welcome?? lol Sorry for asking so many questions?

I may end up just placing the sceen around ten inches so I can hurry up and get my first crop.

Check my journal and give some input if you're bored. Links at the bottom.

Thanks!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2009)

Whats up bro!? Update looks great man, girls are comeing along really nicely. I noticed that attitude was selling DJ shorts now, I'd love to run some of his stuff too, so thats sweet!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro...!!!
> 
> And yeah.. I hear you.. but your plants are MUCH bigger than mine .. right?
> 
> It takes me about 10 min to do a real good, careful job to one of these...


Yeah, i mean up until now, all my plants have been at least 3 ft-4ft tall, with shitloads of branching goin on. And most of the time the leave to bud ratio is horrible, lol, so it takes a shit ton longer man. I WISH i had a bud that big with so little leaf matter to trim dude. Thats like my fuckin Disneyworld, lol. N DANK nugget by the way man. OoOoo, n i wanted to ask, n ill come check you out here in a sec too, but hows that Cindy 99 comin along?? Cant wait to take a peek at what she produces 



groputillor said:


> Dude, it's a real treat to have such a a complete and enthusiastic response to a question.
> 
> And I've enjoyed every second of this journal, even when I get lost looking for stuff lol. I love the funny back and forths and the posts by Gypsybush are always great.
> 
> ...


Ok, first thanks man, its awesome to hear that shit, lol. Really appreciate the positive words dude. That typa shit is always welcome here. 
Second, about your question as far as raising the screen. 

--The reason that you put the screen 12" above your pots, is because when you put your plants into flower, theyre going to STTTTTTTTTRETCH like a motherfucker. Let's say your plants are about a foot tall when you go 12/12. They'll keep stretching through most of flower, and youll end up with potentially a 3 or 4 foot plant, maybe even more. 

With the screen 12" above your pots, it gives you a primer of when to flower. Once your topped plants have grown their tips through the screen about 2 inches give or take, then you can start to flower. And this is how the actual ScrOG is achieved. As the plant stretches, rather than growing out vertically, your traning them to weave in and out of the holes in the screen, and you'll eventually end up with a massive canopy of nothing but solid popcorn nuggets. It's a beautiful thing to see in action man, at first you wont think that your doin it right, but as everything goes along n grows, you see itll all come together. 

If you were to raise the screen to 20", all that would happen, is that you would end up with a whole lot of branching underneath the screen, that wont get any light. Once your canopy begins to establish itself, you should be stripping the bottom 1/3 of all your branches below the top canopy, as hardly ANY light at all is going to get through it, and everything below will just either die, or grow super slow and underdeveloped, and all this really does is take away energy from the plant that could be spent on bulking up all of the top buds that are woven through your netting. I mean, sure it's doable, but to be honest, you'd just be losing 8" of branch that would end up full of bud, and woven through your net. Instead, you'll just have an extra 8" of branch just sittin there n doin nothin for you thats productive, lol.

N as for your 250w, dude honestly i think you'll be ok if you ScrOG. I dont know where the hell to find it right now, but this one dude had an ebb/flow tray set up, and he put a ScrOG net over top of it, and used a 250w to flower everything out. The motherfucker ended up with a main bud the size of my fuckin leg (i got some big ass legs), and a shitload of little buds too. It was kinda jaw dropping, almost enough to make you question wether or not he actually used a 250. But he did man, n it goes to show that if you know what your doin, or learn what your doin, you really can amaze just about anybody with what your equipment is capable of producing  .

--O, n topping. Dude, topping is simple, and you dont need to be coached through it at all. I'll lay it out for you right here real quick, and hopefully make things a little clearer for you. 

Let's say you have a new plant growing, thats 2+ wks old. She's growin out beautifully, and has 4 or 5 branch sets, and is about 8" tall. Your ready to top. Take a pair of clippers, and go down to the 2nd set of branches, counting up from the bottom. Chop everything off above that branch set. Just chop the main stem, period. At that point, the branches that you left (the bottom two branch sets, or even just the bottom branch set), will then begin to grow out, and you'll end up with two main stems instead of one. it'll take about two weeks for the plant to fully recover from being topped, but at the end of that two weeks, you'll have two fat main branches, and they'll just keep producing branch sets. You can do this as many times as you want really, to each main branch. More branches = more budsites = more yield. Just remember that you need to give them the proper amount of veg time for recovery every time you top if you want each branch to reach it's full potential after being chopped. 







In this pic, at the top left, there is a plant that hasn't been topped. In this example theyre topping just the top node, so you can easily see the results. You can actually top this way too, it's just as effective, but in your case you want to top often and early. Anyway, in the top right, is right after the plant is topped. Each arrow with a 3 attached, is pointing to the new growthsites. instead of these being potential budsites, topping the plant transfers its growing energy to the topmost pair of these potential budsites, and turns them into main stalks. They grow pretty damn quick, and before you know it, you have two main stalks that are just as thick, sturdy, and just as highly productive, if not more productive, than the original main stalk was. The bottom as it says, is the same plant just two days after being topped. See how fast they've stepped up and taken on the job of becoming the main stems? imagine what theyll look like after two weeks man. 

Alot of people debate as to wether or not topping and traning give more yield than an untopped, single cola dominant plant. I personally think there's no comparison. I've grown both, and while a single cola plant produces one giant bud at the top with a shitload of popcorn nugs, a Topped plant can produce as many HUGE top colas as you decide, and you'll still end up with a shitload of secondary buds. Just always remember to give everything you prune proper veg time to recover, and your reward will come 8-10 wks after your flower man. Hope that helped, and i hope you dont need any additional coaching after that, lol, my fuckin fingers hurt now, hehe.



Thundercat said:


> Whats up bro!? Update looks great man, girls are comeing along really nicely. I noticed that attitude was selling DJ shorts now, I'd love to run some of his stuff too, so thats sweet!


Hell yeah man, im fuckin stoked that theyre finally carrying his gear. I just need to make fuckin sure that im on top of it whenever they start carrying all of that shit that they say is out of stock man. Its gonna go like wildfire seriously man. I got my cc number taped to my pc screen, so i can order that shit the second i see it dude. I'm gettin my ass at least 2 or 3 of his strains to grow out. I want that Blue Satellite, i want Flo, and i think i wanna give Vanillaluna a try too. I sampled a nug of my BB dude, and its fuckin gorgeous. Amazing smoke, amazing taste. Smell is so citrusy, but i cant put my finger on it. It almost smells like Sour P did, but in the same sentence, i could say it smells completely differently, lol. I need to check out the nug profile for BB, n see what it has to say. Maybe i can put my finger on it a lil better man.. 

Later guys, 

-K1.


----------



## Prot3us1 (Jun 30, 2009)

hey K1 man, 
Heres a bit or pornage from my 400w grow man, I know iv been holding out on updates and pics...trying to get back into my rhythm after moving house...I bet you understand man.








So yea man, drop into my thread dudes if ya want, everyones free to leave comments. Missy is in bondage now my first time lst-ing and i left it a bit late lol, but shes not even phsed, all her colas have turned to the light so shes going good man. Her eaves re beautiful green except the ones that are yellowing and being consumed for nutrients (on bloom nutes now).

Ur shits looking awesome dude. Serious, very nice man...and that pic by Gypsy...jesus...things got like 8 leaves and a pound wet lol...thats gotta be some sort of genetic engineering or something...gypsy man you are like the O wise one of growing insane pot dude...I so impressed!

Anyways man, looking good dude, theres a whole heap of pics in my journal if ya wanna see some porn, and tomorrow ill be going down and doing detailed pics of the 3 strains i have going (one random bagseed, 2x double gum - shit smells STRONG! 1x arjans silver haze - also smells DANK as, touch it anywhere and your eyes almost water man...loving it.

Prot


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

You will never find anything in my journal anymore...

Here's the last shot of Cindy... taken yesterday I believe...


----------



## protopipe1 (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You will never find anything in my journal anymore...
> 
> Here's the last shot of Cindy... taken yesterday I believe...


Beautiful, healthy lookin' fat lady, GB!! protopipe1


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks bro... she's at week 4 1/2 now...almost 5

I am starting to really believe this "50 days flowering info I got on her...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep, just one of the many attractive points of cindy. I Fuckin need that strain man. One that finishes that fast n still manages to be dank as hell needs to be in my garden. Fuckin brothers Grimm... Why the fuck can't they still be rockin out more cindy beans?? Bastards


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> I Fuckin need that strain man.


I hear the Alaska Highway is pretty good this time of year...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeh, I'll keep that shit in mind for when I become an ice road trucker, lol. No but seriously I've always wanted to go to Alaska , it's friggin beautiful out there dude. You never know, I may decide to come up one day so always keep a cut or two handy in case I come a knockin man, alaska's one of the few states I haven't been to yet so maybe next year when I get some cash saved up I'll strap on the old snowboots


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

You are always welcome at the House of Gypsy Bro!!! always!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey King, can you say "Road-trip"!! It's not AS cold in Alaska this time of the year! You think they would rent me a big rig in exchange for weed? Ice road, here we come! lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Scorching 70F and Sunny here today...

I think we got another few weeks before the Sun starts to set again..

C'mon up!

Call it a camping trip!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Scorching 70F and Sunny here today...
> 
> I think we got another few weeks before the Sun starts to set again..
> 
> ...


damn i'd fucking love too!! it's been a dream of mine for a long time, to make it to AK, it's just a long fucking haul from Florida!! geez it'd be soo much fun though...is there fish to be caught this time of year?? 


gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Only MILLIONS of Salmon... plus all the other fish in the rivers and the ocean...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Only MILLIONS of Salmon... plus all the other fish in the rivers and the ocean...


well damn, that sounds incredible!!
that plus the lax pot laws, i really gotta get up there...i can be your gypsy helper, haha, trim your plants everyday...


gkn


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Save up a couple hundo-K n get myself a crabbin' rig, lol. Now THAT sounds like ample motivation to come up to AK for an extended trip, lol. TC, bring it on man, you hook up the bigrig, n ill turn the sleeper cab into a grow room , or better yet, get a fuckin minivan, plus a trailer hitch, and then get one of those smaller RV style campers to hitch to the back. Mobile Command Grow center man, lol. Bringin a taste of our hometown straight to Gypsy's front door, hehe.

Any way you wanna color it dude, i dig road trips and travel. Remember i went fuckin backpacking in Europe for my fucking honeymoon, lol. Been traveling all my life cuz im a Navy brat, so ill probably end up moving from place to place for the rest of my life man. That'd be kinda cool though, ramblin from state to state, just growin pot wherever i go....ahhhhhh to dream, lol


----------



## Prot3us1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey K1,
I know how busy you are in your thread so I thought I would bring the update to you man. Trich shot for ya, This is a few days old now but its my fave pic so far lol. 
Enjoy man.

Prot


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, lol, the reason i came on today....I made some changes to the grow man. 


I took the Screen off of my ScrOG. I had to do it man, my nugs werrent getting enough growth goin on, n with so little time left, i couldnt afford to have anything obstructing each little nug's ability to grow out to its full potential. So i took off the screen, and it was like i took off a fuckin bondage gag or somethin, lol. They all just popped up from bein held down for so long, and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo much light is getting down to secondary growth now man. Im SO fuckin glad i did that shit. So i rearranged everything to where all the plants have enough light goin on, and practically over night, alot of the plants secondary buds have doubled in size. Both of my BB plants are beautiful -- The BB clones are a little skimpy, but i figured that'd happen. The Pineapple Express is lookin fuckin amazing, so is the Dutch Dragon. The Black needs more than just two weeks to finish up man, its got nothing but baby premature buds on her, with the exception of a couple of tops, but nothing to get excited over.

The AK clones are fuckin BLOWIN THE FUCK UP, lol, n everything is just lookin amazing. I've completely flushed everything out of the rez, and i am now feeding the plants nothing but pH'd water, with a big dose of Gravity and Purple Maxx, which i'll leave in for about a week, and the finally begin my final flush. This should do wonders for the taste though in itself i think, but we'll see. Everything is beautiful man. I was beginning to worry about my final yield for this grow, thinkin that it may not even end up being an lb in the long run, but after takin the netting off and seeing the progress in just one night that it's made, im confident that an lb is the absolute MINIMUM i'll be able to pull from this grow. Im still crossin my fingers for two, but i wont be disappointed if i dont pull 1g/watt yet. Im workin towards it though...35 oz isnt really THAT big of a goal to achieve man. 

Also, im pickin up my order on monday for the tables i bought. Apparently im getting upgraded to some Botanicare flood trays (i believe), the STRONG white ones, and i think theyre 4x4 aswell. I think i might set it up to where i have Three 4x4 trays, and grow an lb every 3 wks if i can pull it off....I think that would work better personally, because i'd be able to let plants veg for 3 wks before throwing them into flower, PLUS the two 1000w lights would only have to light up 3 trays rather than hanging completely straight, and covering 2 tables per light. This way i can set up 2 on one side, and one on the other, and kinda set up each light at an angle, to where each table is just getting its own Überbeam of light, lol. The middlle of my setup right now is all fuckin amazing and the growth is rediculous, but all of the growth on the edges leaves something to be desired, so i dont know if four tables would cut the mustard or not. I'll keep testing the waters until i find what works for me, as usual, lol. 

Anyways, i'll holler at you guys in a day or so with another update of the changes n alla that shtick 


-K1


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 2, 2009)

damn K1 still growing good shit and giving us the 1000%detail of what everything that goes on in ya garden.
I love it


----------



## DaGambler (Jul 3, 2009)

far as i can tell you got a lot of Connoisseur Quality smoke going under (where you had) that screen or netting.

your plants look excellent man... and its nice to see a bit of the nitrogen already leached out of the leaves.

i hope that my impending foray into ebb 'n flow is anything like your experience.

 
.
.


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 3, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> far as i can tell you got a lot of Connoisseur Quality smoke going under (where you had) that screen or netting.
> 
> your plants look excellent man... and its nice to see a bit of the nitrogen already leached out of the leaves.
> 
> ...


Hey bro', that Pineapple Ex sounds dank, I have 5 on there way here, so it will be fun to get your smoke reports about em!! I hope you had a nice b-day! protopipe1 
P.S. There is a new grow site started by ripz called potpimp.com/forum, and hes sellin' f2s of Bros Grimm Pineapple and Grapefruit phenos of c99 for cheap prices (my username is potluvr), 15 beans for $70.00! But I know ripz will shut doown registration when it gets too big, but if you want those beans do it soon, as you know everybody wants em!! p


----------



## groputillor (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like everythings going nicely for you. I haven't gotten a chance to thank you for the detailed response so THANKS!  With pictures and everything?!  Very nice. I hope your fingers recovered cause your gonna need em when you harvest all that tasty looking ganja 

My beautiful medicine plants are growing well. They took their move very well. No root shock. 

I cut one of the stronger side tops on a plant that sort of grows sideways, just to see how it works. Their are now two growing just like you said they would. 

So today I tied all of them down with some nifty devices I got at a hydro store, and when I was done I topped one that was throwing off my canopy. I was so scared, I musta stood over it for 20 minutes before I finally snipped it lol. I cut kinda high. It will still work the same, right? If I'm gonna top, I should probably do all of them now, at the same time, huh? I hope it's okay to post my own photos here.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

King...

I can't help myself..

Plus I wouldn't want you to miss these... buried in my journal...

Here's the Cinderella 99 at 5 weeks... 2 to go according to the Brothers Grimm info..































and here's the Juicy Fruit...

She's just ... so fucking pretty...!!! ... makes me wanna eat her...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Prot3us1 said:


> Hey K1,
> I know how busy you are in your thread so I thought I would bring the update to you man. Trich shot for ya, This is a few days old now but its my fave pic so far


Dude thanks for droppin by with the update. I really appreciate that, cuz I'm about as absent minded as they come, lol. Beautiful Fuckin shot dude, looks like uour getting some nice trich production. N props on the macro shot, Im kinda losin my touch with those n need to get a better cam. Keep it up dude, n keep those pics comin all day long bro, I welcme that shit here 

Talk soon man 



mane2008 said:


> damn K1 still growing good shit and giving us the 1000%detail of what everything that goes on in ya garden.
> I love it


MANE!!! 
Wuddup dude?! Long time no see man. Glad you stopped by
The detail just comes with the territory man, i'm still hype as hell that I'm actually gettin it right! LOL, hope to see more of you dude. Hope all is well.



DaGambler said:


> far as i can tell you got a lot of Connoisseur Quality smoke going under (where you had) that screen or netting.
> 
> your plants look excellent man... and its nice to see a bit of the nitrogen already leached out of the leaves.
> 
> ...


Yeah, from what I can tell so far it's Fuckin bomb ass smoke,lol. I'll know in a couple days when my main BB is dry I'll get more into that in a moment.
As for the nitrogen deficiency, yeah I'm pretty happy that's actually happening this time around too. I made a point to try to stop the nitro intake all together after wk 2 of flower, cuz from what I can tell, the nitro deficiencies are one of the prime factors that help a plants pre-dispositioned colors to come out. Like with the BB, it only began to purple up a bit once it went nitroless. N now my BLACK plant is finally starting to go deficient, n her colors are beginning to show, with leaves turning hues of gold and blackish purple. It's beautiful. I hope all my ladies have a shot at their true colors being brought out, but with such little time left, I don't know what the fuck I'm doin wrong, LOL.

-But I do think I'm getting closer to figuring it out, and I'm trying something tomorrow to possibly help me along. I picked up some AN Overdrive on Friday, and I'm gonna put it in the reZ tomorrow. It's supposed to give plants that are at the end of flowering, one last final boot in the ass, n force them back into bud production mode for another week.by doing this, hopefully not only will I give my bitches another go at bud production for some fatter nugs, but also will get them to suck up all residual nitrogen in their systems, which in turn will hopefully help in my quest to actually finish a shitload of plants, n not have all the nugs look the same after they're dried, lol. We'll see how it goes though.

As for your delve into E&F, dude just go for it. You'll only have troubles if you can't measre nutes man, n other than that, just make sure your lights are the right distance from the tops (lol-a mistake I made early on), n your good. Hydro is WAY less complicated than soil growers who are thinking about switching, think that it is. I was pulling my hair out thinkin about switching. Once I did, it felt like a huge weight lifted off of me dude. You won't regret it 



protopipe1 said:


> Hey bro', that Pineapple Ex sounds dank, I have 5 on there way here, so it will be fun to get your smoke reports about em!! I hope you had a nice b-day! protopipe1
> P.S. There is a new grow site started by ripz called potpimp.com/forum, and hes sellin' f2s of Bros Grimm Pineapple and Grapefruit phenos of c99 for cheap prices (my username is potluvr), 15 beans for $70.00! But I know ripz will shut doown registration when it gets too big, but if you want those beans do it soon, as you know everybody wants em!! p


Mad props to ripz for doin what he's doin, but unless I either know the dude or know a few people who have done bizness with him, I just can't do it. It DOES sound tempting, but I got a homie who's workin on kickin me down some C99 or I think it's called P88, which is almost exactly the same I believe. I know that there's some people out there who hasn't tried his gear yet, but Elite is really doin some amazing things over there In his lab. I don't wanna sound like anyones cheerleader at all, but he's got rare shit you can only find in the clubs or through friends gifting shit to you, and he's crossing or back crossing everything he can, trying to seed them and bring those rare strains out of retirement or obscurity. If I can't get my hands on the origin BG cindy99, then I'll get as close to it as I can, and then hope that along the way sooner or later, somebody will hook me up with a cut of the genuine article. Ripz, mad props for doin what your doin, n I'm see your legit, so please don't take offense bro. Just bein cAutious is all 



groputillor said:


> Sounds like everythings going nicely for you. I haven't gotten a chance to thank you for the detailed response so THANKS!  With pictures and everything?!  Very nice. I hope your fingers recovered cause your gonna need em when you harvest all that tasty looking ganja
> 
> My beautiful medicine plants are growing well. They took their move very well. No root shock.
> 
> ...


Hey man, seriously post them shits up, lol. Just gives people more to look at  n it's good to hear you took the leap n topped. I know it musta been hard to do for ya, lol. But even though you should get as close as you can, your plant will still react the same way to being topped. It's not a proble
at all man, n make sure you get all your topping done early like I said, because the more time they have to recover n veg out, the more your reward is gonna be. Thanks for swingin by n lettin me know how it went too dude. Preciate that shit, lol 

Lemme know if there's any other way I can help dude.
Stop by anytime man, that stuff doesn't bother me at all.



GypsyBush said:


> King...
> 
> I can't help myself..
> 
> ...


Wow dude. N your right, I woulda bin pissed if I missed those so thanks for droppin them by for me 
That C99 is amazing man. In two weeks you'll be chopping that fat fucker down, n I can't wait to see her then. The rate of production during flowering musta bin staggering to watch man, just opening up your growroom everyday n seeing THAT much of a difference is nuts. I love shit like that, lol.

Now that juicyfruit is awesome lookin. It looks how The Black is supposed to look when it gets a little closer to finishing up. Those leaves are beautiful, and those macros are nuts. I wanna see a side by side of your JF n my Black once mine progresses a little farther n turns a bit more. I don't know what mine is comprised of lineage wise, but it almost looks the same when it comes to certain traits in the two. But the bud clusters are WAY more tightly formed on your JF at the moment. I had to do some rotating to get more light to mine, so that plus the Overdrive I'm about to add should hopefully boost things a bit n encourage more compacted buds. I might even move my light a little closer once I get a few plants outta there to get more girth in my nugs.

I'll let you know when mine is close to done, so have a couple pics of your JF ready at harvest so we can do a RIU version of Skunks Shot Vs. Shot, lol.

You lucky fucker > 

-K1


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, so in case you didn't catch that, I chopped down my big Dj short BB that was growing In the mddle of tray A-- the one that was yellowing up completely. It wasn't dying or anything, the trichs were about 30% amber, which is ALOT of amber for my liking, but I wanted to make sure it was done before I cut it down. It was just early as hell, which caught me completely by surprise. Not like it's a bad thing or anything, lol, just a surprise.

So, I wasn't sure what to expect really from her when she was done. Her leaves had a light hue of purp, but the nugs really didn't turn at all. N the smell.. It wasn't blueberry, or even berry for that matter, it was straight up HASH. It Fuckin reeks like a big ass Fuckin ball of hash man, so much that you can't smell that freshly cut plant smell when it dries a little bit- can't smell that at all man. Just straight funk. So I guess it's blueberry, lol, n I'll find out once my other BB is done, cuz it's a completely different phenotype. But nevertheless it looks amazing, and is covered in trichs, so I'm always happy when that happens, lol. I'll hook up some pics when it dries a bit more I swear. I got like 1.5 lbs of bud to take pics of over the next couple weeks, so I promise I'll get a shot of everything 

I'll talk to you guys tomorow. I'll even try n get some bud shots from the grow to put up too.

-K1.


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 6, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Ok, so in case you didn't catch that, I chopped down my big Dj short BB that was growing In the mddle of tray A-- the one that was yellowing up completely. It wasn't dying or anything, the trichs were about 30% amber, which is ALOT of amber for my liking, but I wanted to make sure it was done before I cut it down. It was just early as hell, which caught me completely by surprise. Not like it's a bad thing or anything, lol, just a surprise.
> 
> So, I wasn't sure what to expect really from her when she was done. Her leaves had a light hue of purp, but the nugs really didn't turn at all. N the smell.. It wasn't blueberry, or even berry for that matter, it was straight up HASH. It Fuckin reeks like a big ass Fuckin ball of hash man, so much that you can't smell that freshly cut plant smell when it dries a little bit- can't smell that at all man. Just straight funk. So I guess it's blueberry, lol, n I'll find out once my other BB is done, cuz it's a completely different phenotype. But nevertheless it looks amazing, and is covered in trichs, so I'm always happy when that happens, lol. I'll hook up some pics when it dries a bit more I swear. I got like 1.5 lbs of bud to take pics of over the next couple weeks, so I promise I'll get a shot of everything
> 
> ...


Hey King, congrats on your harvest, I have never been able to smell the blueberry smell, either, just the dankness of the buds. I think some peeps out there want to smell blueberry so badly, they convince themselves that it does! I smoked Chocolate Thai years ago, that definitely had a chocolate taste and smell!! I don't care what it smells like, as long as it knocks my ass in the dirt! Just my 2 cents! Hope you had a good holiday! protopipe1


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 6, 2009)

your last harvest looked sick man , glad to see your rockin it out !


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 6, 2009)

protopipe1 said:


> Hey King, congrats on your harvest, I have never been able to smell the blueberry smell, either, just the dankness of the buds. I think some peeps out there want to smell blueberry so badly, they convince themselves that it does! I smoked Chocolate Thai years ago, that definitely had a chocolate taste and smell!! I don't care what it smells like, as long as it knocks my ass in the dirt! Just my 2 cents! Hope you had a good holiday! protopipe1


Yeah, I agree with you, but this blueberry is supposed to have a specific scent to it. N actually now that it's almost dry, it really does have a berry smell mixed in with the hash smell, and it comes through pretty destinctively too. 

When it comes to certain flavors n smells that strains are supposed to have, I totally agree when you say that those things aren't important when it comes down to it, but coming from a conniseur's point of view, I bought certain gear for the certain characteristics that they possess that make them unique from everything else, so when I grow them out and I don't see anything close to what's advertised, I feel either like I got ripped off, or I'm just flat out not
Doing my job right In growing this shit out. I buy the scented n flovored strains, because they're boasted as the best of the best, n my goal is to have the dankiest shit in my city. Call me picky, I can't help it man. I'm still a novice at this, so I just wanna make sure im doing justice to the strains, and especially the breeders who put so much work into breeding out those phenotypes over and over until they get that perfect smell or taste locked in.

- sorry for the long winded response, I'm tryin to kill time waitin for my wife to get home so we can go eat. I'm Fuckin starving n bored off my ass, lol.



420weedman said:


> your last harvest looked sick man , glad to see your rockin it out !


WM you motherfucker!! Where the fuck have you been? Glad to see your still alive n kickin dude  seriously man, I was worried about you man. Hope all is well, n I'll swing by your journal soon n we
Can shoot the shit. Hit me up whenever man 

Talk soon!
-K1


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2009)

Whats up buddy, just wanted to stop in and say hey. Thats sweet your blueberry turned out so nice. I didn't make it through that long ass post on the last page, but from what I got everything else seems to be going well? Well any way, like I said just making an appreance.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah dude, everythings ok. Just having a little spider mite issue that I'm about to bomb the shit out of, LOL. 

So I'm only gonna run my overdrive for three more days before I apply my clearex. Everything is so close to done I don't wanna end up having to harvest before the process is complete, so I'll end it early n get done what I need to.
I'll try n do an update tonight, but I font know how long I'm supposed to leave my growroom alone after setting Doctor Doom off, so it may have to wait til tomorrow. But I'll have an update up tonight for my other grow for sure, so check it out 

-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2009)

Sucks about the mites man, hope the bomb clears them up! I'll swing over to the other thread when you get the update up later. Peace man, TC


----------



## kthru8 (Jul 7, 2009)

Doing the same thing at home. Have not topped off anything yet. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## Prot3us1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a spidermite problem this grow too king.. bastard mites.

I got some mite-rid, luckily it was before flowering (but he hydro guy said its non toxic anyways). Got rid of the bastards pretty easily so you shouldnt have a problem either man. My buds are moving up the cola now...shit they go fast lol...a few days ago i was so proud of all the popcorn nugs all over the plant, then yesterday there was signs of new growth, this morning bam the top 2 nodes on every cola are now completely joined and its still moving down (or up.not sure how they grow lol).

Ill bring some pics man in a few more days!

prot


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry guys, had to jet to vegas. My uncle died. I'll me back in a little over a week. Sister is holdin down the fort while I'm gone. All will be well, update when I get back.

Later,
-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2009)

Best wishs man, hope things go well! Get ahold of me when you get back!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 14, 2009)

Sup King... everything straight...???


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2009)

I think he's still out of town.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

I hope everything is all right...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for your concern Gyps n TC, n everybody else. Yeah, im still outta town at the moment, ill be back home around monday or tuesday, not sure yet. Everything is ok out here, everything has been taken care of, my Aunt is doing about as well as can be expected. 

Basically what happened is this. My uncle was a Diabetic. he had just been diagnosed within the last year with the disease, and he was still getting used to having to take insulin after meals, and maintaining a proper blood-sugar level, to prevent him from having an attack and passing out. One day he went out, and went to breakfast, and ate heartily. When he was finished, he forgot to take his insulin shot, and just got into his pickup and took off. Bout a mile or two down the road, he had a diabetic attack, and passed out behind the wheel of his truck, doing right around 60 MPH. He swerved off of the road and went head on into a Telephone Pole. It almost split the truck in half, and my Uncle Mike died instantly.

I still cant believe that the shit actually went down like that man, i mean, you always read about shit like that happening to people, but you never in a million years ever think it could happen to a member of your own family. He was a really awesome guy. Retired Police, but really he was awesome. He was a cop in NYC back in the Frank Serpico days, and i believe that he even told me once or twice that he knew Serpico, but i never really believed him, as he was also really great at spinning bullshit stories too, lol.

My aunt gave me something of Uncle Mike's that really was something that represented a part of him. He was a HUGE Wild West buff, and collected memoribilia, antiques, and he even owned property out by Tombstone, Arizona. My aunt gave me a Pistol that Mike was especially fond of, that he bought just a couple years back. Its a completely Nickle Plated revolver with a pearl handle, almost identical to the Pistol that Val Kilmer used when he played Doc Holliday in the movie Tombstone. Only this pistol Was a fully functional, live fire piece, that actually dated back to the late 1800's, and was worth around $7,000. Completely beautiful. I couldn't believe she was willing to let go of something so special of his, but i'm really grateful that she did, as now i have not only something to remember him by, but also something that i can pass on to my son when he gets older n more responsible, and hopefully keep it in the family for generations. 

Anyways, sorry about the involved detailed account of everything, i just think that was a fucked up way to go out, and if there are any Diabetics out there, hopefully this can put some perspective on just how important it really is to make sure you keep your Blood Sugar in check. Dont just do it for your own health. Do it to make sure you stick around for your Family's sake, for a very long time to come. My pops is a Diabetic aswell, but he's had Diabetes for a loooooooooooong ass time, and he knows how to take care of himself, which is awesome cuz i know hes not going anywhere anytime soon (knock on wood, lol).

Thanks for listening guys, another post thats actually about my grow, comin right up, lol.

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jul 15, 2009)

So my Sister is taking care of everything while im gone, as she didnt wanna come out for the funeral cuz she hates shit like that. I dont blame her at all, but best believe that shes gonna fuckin do me a solid by takin care of my babies in the mean time, lol.

She gives me daily updates on how shit's goin, sends me pics via iphone, and takes ph n ppm readings regularly, and i instruct her on what the hell to do if anything goes wrong. She's doin pretty damn well, and im even thinking about taking her on as an apprentice, and teaching her how to grow to maybe help her situation out a bit, but thats a thought for way down the road. Back to MY shit, lol.

So my two main Flood trays are filling out. Alot of them are ready to come down, so im having her chop down a few of them for me today, to get the drying process underway while im out here, so i can have some bud done when i get back. Theyre doin just fine, filling out decently, turning yellow due to Nitro deficiency, and The Black is actually turning goldish-purply-black on the leaves,and some bud is even beginning to look odd, lol. I cant wait to see her up close and look at all the changes. From what Sis says, all of the nuggets that were all flufffy n depressing, have begun to thicken out, and get rock solid due to the Gravity dose that i poured into the Rez the day before i left. Now all theyre eating is pure H20 with a dash of Gravity, and a hearty dose of H2o2 aswell. This'll be the first time that ive given my plants a full and proper flush, so hopefully i'll be able to taste the difference when i smoke a fat fuckin blunt or bong(pick yer poison)when i get home. Cant fuckin wait man. 

Also, right before i left, i picked up another Flood tray. This time i didnt skimp, and went with Quality. Bought a Botanicare WHITE flood tray, which has a REAL 3x3 foot print, which will allow me to put about an additional 6-10 plants than what i am able to do with my fuckin suckass Econo-Trays. Im just about to say fuck it and sell those bitches on ebay, n get myself some more quality. There is no comparison at all man. 

I topped all of my Moms the day i left aswell. Only one chop a piece, and then i threw the tops into the cloner in hopes that they'd actually take root for me. But no such luck, the stems just got slimy and turned to shit according to my sister, so after she took some pics, i told her to discard them. Then i had her take all of the clones that have been rooting for the last month and a half, and throw them into RW blocks and into 6" pots, and into the Tray. She put down a total of 16 clones for me, and im taking measures to make sure i have another 10 clones at LEAST to put in the tray when i get back home. From there, every 3 wks ill be able to take cuttings, and the Lb/3 wks machine will be underway. I mean hell, if i put down like 36 clones every 3 wks, even if im only pulling 1/2 oz per plant thats still an lb, lol. But i dont think ill be putting down quite that many. I just need to get my clone game down a bit better, and then step it the fuck up. Maybe take a few pages from YOUR book Gypsy, lol.

Last night i had my Sis do one last thing to my plants, and i then told her to just fuck off until its time to chop down a few girls. I had her top the plants again, n this time i think that the tops are going to take. Theyre much bigger, and i had her take from the bottom of the plant, so hopefully since theyre much beefier, ill have better luck. I dont wanna have to wait another 3 wks until i can take cuts man, cuz then itll be 6 wks in between my 1st two Harvests of the program. Whatever man, i'll tackle the problem when i come across it. She took a total of 38 cuts from 12 mother plants. Not all are confirmed females yet, so i'll know once they take root and i throw them right into flower. --I am also trying something a little different for myself with 2 of my mother plants. Ive taken the 2, and put them into the flower room. What im hoping to do, is let them go through the stretch, do some aggressive growth, and then show me sex, all within the first two weeks. By doing this, i am speeding up the process of them becomming permanent Mom plants for me i hope. Once they've exploded with growth, ill take as many cuttings as i can from both plants, and then throw the moms back into the veg chamber, which will allow them to fill out alot more, and turn into completely insane monsters from there. Its just an experiment though, which is why i only did the two. If it works and it seems like the rest are taking too long, then im going to do it with the rest of them, but for now im happy with what im trying out. We'll see where it takes me, lol.

Sorry for babbling on guys, i havent had anybody to talk to about all of this shit since ive been down here, and it feels really good to fuckin get it all out, lol. If you find alot of the shit i say on here Redundant as shit, i dont blame you guys at all man, hell, even i find myself too god damn Chatty sometimes, lol 

Nevertheless, thanks for listening, and i'll give as much of an update as i can give on monday or tuesday, whichever i decide to come home on. Many thanks, and i appreciate all the love being given and condolances. Means alot to me guys  

Many thanks, 

-K1.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

I am glad YOU are well...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey King nice to hear from ya man. Glad things are going well, sorry again to hear about things. Hit me up for sure when you get back, I might be able to help you out getting rid of those trays if your serious. Peace bro, TC


----------



## wannabee (Jul 15, 2009)

my sincere condolences for the terrible loss of your uncle, may he be in a peaceful, kind, and nurturing new existence...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sup K1Ng its been awhile since ive been on and you got your shit going great.

Recent pics


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

how goes things King?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2009)

He's had some SHIT goin on. I havn't heard from him since I moved, but I think everything is getting straightened out.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

just checkin' ...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 9, 2009)

seeds, seeds, seeds, seeds


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

wouldn;t want you to miss this update...

the big girls a few days into flower...



GypsyBush said:


> About all I can say is that I am pleased... considering what I started with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 28, 2009)

uh... where did everybody go...?


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm still here


----------



## lepricon3 (Aug 28, 2009)

Im really excited to see how this turns out...


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 2, 2009)

I think he should be back soon. Its been a couple weeks, but he's trying to get his shit straight again. Peace TC


----------



## 420weedman (Sep 19, 2009)

ill be getin back into it as well


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wuddup guys, I'm back, just not quite in full effect yet. Had some major fucked up shit happen n had to do some fenangling to get back on my feet. Just waiting to set up my big space again in another spot, soon as I get on with some astrofoil. For now I have 4 ladies goin left from Elites shit-- I still don't know how good it is or isn't, I just know what the beans were labeled, lol, so well see when they're done. Mostly skimpy lookin, but they're all 5-6' tall and are developing a hefty amount of nugs. I'll show in a couple weeks when it's worth the risk. For now though I think I'm just gonna keep descreet.
A total of 6 fems goin on, 2 from my old stock, a sour p n a NY Special goin along with all the kush from Lite, growin in a 4x4x7 tent I was gonna use strictly
for clones n veg, but I'm
limited right now so I do what I can.

I have all my equipment, two 1k setups, my 600, and a 400 now, my 4ft filter and two smaller filters that are in use so I can save big girl for when my "real" room is setup. I have 40 beans I'll be starting from scratch, 20 Kandy Kush fems n 20 Northern Soul fems, I just don't know if I'm gonna go dro or if I'm gonna plant 20 at a time in dirt n fuckin let them grow for 2 mos before flower. Either way like I said, I'm gettin back on my feet, I hope u guys are all still around and are doin ok, cuz once I get a chance to get in here more often, Itll be like I never left.

Much love u guys, hope your all doin well. Sorry for the jumbled report, but after what apparently happened to elite, I'm still a lil sketchy.

Anyways, fuck it, I'll be around without a doubt.

Later guys,
-K1.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2009)

Good to hear from you buddy! I'm not around much, but usually once or twice a week. Peace TC


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 27, 2010)

hey hows everything here going sorry to bring up an old thread but i was reading through it and it filled with LOT of good stuff.. I'm looking foward to when everything is back up and running


----------

